# [Official] uSFF/SFF Club



## ghostrider85

SG07 yay! http://www.overclock.net/t/1266762/updated-project-unicorns-and-rainbows-sff-gaming-rig/0_20









SG08 another yay! http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/4520_20#post_18051641









more?


----------



## psyclum

personally i do not see the OCN SFF community to be large enough to segregate the beastly thread from a SFF thread. but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DNytAftr

Hmmm interesting







I'll see if I can post some pics later when I'm home


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> personally i do not see the OCN SFF community to be large enough to segregate the beastly thread from a SFF thread. but that's just my opinion.


I start this club to find out what the general consensus thinks a SFF case should be, and since people were arguing about the bitfenix prodigy being too big to be considered SFF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmmm interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can post some pics later when I'm home


Go on and post, and don't forget to vote.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I start this club to find out what the general consensus thinks a SFF case should be, and since people were arguing about the bitfenix prodigy being too big to be considered SFF.
> Go on and post, and don't forget to vote.


well, THAT thread is titled BEASTLY MATX/MITX, and it was in the different section before, so as long as the PC is beastly and its either matx or mitx it should be acceptable. now that the thread is moved to SFF section, they want to kick out everyone in the club who have a large case, even if it's beastly mitx and/or matx. that is just not right.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I start this club to find out what the general consensus thinks a SFF case should be, and since people were arguing about the bitfenix prodigy being too big to be considered SFF.
> Go on and post, and don't forget to vote.


The argument about Prodigy does not need to be started again. Most people in the thread have agreed with what I've been saying. Prodigy is *not* a SFF. A case can be ITX, but not SFF. We called it a compact case, without compromise.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I guess if you want to make an official SFF club, that's ok. I can't say that I agree with this move though.

All it does is further fracture the small community we have now. This is like having a public playground we all enjoy. Then a new kid comes on the block and starts coming in. So we go build our own playground and make a sign specifically keeping out the new kid and even some kids that played on the previous playground.

If it'll make people happy, I guess it is a good thing. Seems like it will just cause more confusion and conflict though.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The argument about Prodigy does not need to be started again. Most people in the thread have agreed with what I've been saying. Prodigy is *not* a SFF. A case can be ITX, but not SFF. We called it a compact case, without compromise.


I would kind of disagree with this, because I think it's selling the case short a little bit.
I don't think all of that criticism was necessarily for the case itself but for the misuse of it.
There are some really epic Prodigy builds on this forum that are totally SFF.
SFF in the same way that miahallen's build in the SG05 amaze me, but for instance, if everyone were to start purchasing SG05's and putting one H61 board and a hard-drive in it, I don't think I would like that very much, and the SG05 is like, one of my favorite cases...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I guess if you want to make an official SFF club, that's ok. I can't say that I agree with this move though.
> All it does is further fracture the small community we have now. This is like having a public playground we all enjoy. Then a new kid comes on the block and starts coming in. So we go build our own playground and make a sign specifically keeping out the new kid and even some kids that played on the previous playground.
> If it'll make people happy, I guess it is a good thing. Seems like it will just cause more confusion and conflict though.


I agree with this statement.

I don't think that any size constraints should be placed on any formation of a club in here.
I do think that the SFF thread we have going could use some major organization in the OP.
Now that Dyson Poindexter is posting again, perhaps he could assist us with that.

Should there be an actual "SFF Club", I believe the only stipulation to be met in joining the club would be that the build(s) follow, roughly, guidelines for the spirit of SFF computing.
A sift through our existing thread may lend some insight into what most would regard as this idea.

However, the mass amount of argumentation present in that thread seems to have ceased.
There are people posting builds there again, and discussion has started to boot up.
I don't think a discrete 'members only' club is necessary for this community to thrive, neither would it be the entirely correct way to go about things.
This is where my views align with armour's.

Should there be a club formed, I believe it's only purpose should be for organization, documentation, discussion, and ease of use.
The last thing this community needs is a fragment of it parading around like elitists. We need to recognize that we're all here because we have some form of appreciation for sizeerformance.
Hopefully, we can all reach consensus on where to take this.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I would kind of disagree with this, because I think it's selling the case short a little bit.
> I don't think all of that criticism was necessarily for the case itself but for the misuse of it.
> There are some really epic Prodigy builds on this forum that are totally SFF.
> SFF in the same way that miahallen's build in the SG05 amaze me, but for instance, if everyone were to start purchasing SG05's and putting one H61 board and a hard-drive in it, I don't think I would like that very much, and the SG05 is like, one of my favorite cases...


To build onto this, I would disagree in some way.
There's 2 main different "definitions" of SFF

1. As in OP's definition: http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5CuATX_SFF_Case_Study_Rev1_0.pdf
2. "My case, its form factor (FF's as in ATX, EATX, ITX) is 'small' " - which leads to people to classifiy a small case as "Small form factor"

I have no problem saying that our case is classified in the #2 definition. It's our smallest case. But for people who are in category one (the point of this club), this is not the "case" /pun

Comparing it in the "Beastly matx/itx" club, I would classify it (prodigy) in category 2. The reason for the huge uproar in that thread was the people who believed in category 1.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The argument about Prodigy does not need to be started again. Most people in the thread have agreed with what I've been saying. Prodigy is *not* a SFF. A case can be ITX, but not SFF. We called it a compact case, without compromise.


I'm sorry, that is not my intention, but you're right, I think I'll go remove that bit in my posts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I guess if you want to make an official SFF club, that's ok. I can't say that I agree with this move though.
> All it does is further fracture the small community we have now. This is like having a public playground we all enjoy. Then a new kid comes on the block and starts coming in. So we go build our own playground and make a sign specifically keeping out the new kid and even some kids that played on the previous playground.
> If it'll make people happy, I guess it is a good thing. Seems like it will just cause more confusion and conflict though.


You're partially right, but people are arguing anyways. I just want to see more pictures of people's systems in small cases.
This isn't about power, but size. It could be the custom small NAS casew you built or the low power pfsense firewall hidden behind the sofa. In this club, small is better.








NO more arguing and post more pics!


----------



## funfortehfun

I'm not done with my PC-Q11 build yet, but it's coming along. I'll post pictures once I finish obtaining components and installing them.

Smallest SFF case I found so far (not uSFF): PC-Q02

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=600&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f

149mm x 230mm x 200mm = ~6.9L

Another SFF, PC-Q05:

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=602&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f

346mm x 98mm x 343mm = ~11.6L

Supports *Thin Mini-ITX *standard

Even moar SFF, PC-Q12:

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=605&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f

258mm x 155mm x 418mm = ~ 16.7L

PC-Q07

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=319&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64

193mm x 290mm x 208mm = ~11.6L'

IMO Intel designer specs are the way to be. What you think of mini-ITX usually falls under 19L.


----------



## Fonne

It should be MAX 20 liter - 25 is just way to big ...

The build im planning is less than 10 l, and will be using i7-3770k + GTX670 ... So 19-20l should be max if this club will be.


----------



## miahallen

*Three generations of what I dubbed "MAX11L", short for 'maximun power in 11L'









Version 1:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/08/13/gaming-in-tight-spaces-mini-itx-featuring-gigabyte-silverstone-and-prolimatech/









Version 2:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/24/gaming-in-tight-spaces-part-2%e2%80%93-max11l-featuring-corsair-and-gigabyte/









Version 3:
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/cases-modding/6740-gaming-tight-spaces-max11lv3.html









I'm brainstoming a new project right now which I will call MAX15L using the SG07/08 chassis.*


----------



## miahallen

nevermind


----------



## Vuashke

heretical zzzbox controller


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I'm not done with my PC-Q11 build yet, but it's coming along. I'll post pictures once I finish obtaining components and installing them.
> 
> Smallest SFF case I found so far (not uSFF): PC-Q02
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=600&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f
> 149mm x 230mm x 200mm = ~6.9L
> 
> Another SFF, PC-Q05:
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=602&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f
> 346mm x 98mm x 343mm = ~11.6L
> Supports *Thin Mini-ITX *standard
> 
> Even moar SFF, PC-Q12:
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=605&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f
> 258mm x 155mm x 418mm = ~ 16.7L
> 
> PC-Q07
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=319&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64
> 193mm x 290mm x 208mm = ~11.6L'
> 
> IMO Intel designer specs are the way to be. What you think of mini-ITX usually falls under 19L.


I added the cases to the op, and you calculated the volume of the box it comes in instead of the case








I agree with the intel specs, but what about cases that are just over?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> It should be MAX 20 liter - 25 is just way to big ...
> The build im planning is less than 10 l, and will be using i7-3770k + GTX670 ... So 19-20l should be max if this club will be.


Yep, post pics when you're done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> *Three generations of what I dubbed "MAX11L", short for 'maximun power in 11L'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1:
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/08/13/gaming-in-tight-spaces-mini-itx-featuring-gigabyte-silverstone-and-prolimatech/
> Version 2:
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/24/gaming-in-tight-spaces-part-2%e2%80%93-max11l-featuring-corsair-and-gigabyte/
> 
> Version 3:
> http://www.techreaction.net/forums/cases-modding/6740-gaming-tight-spaces-max11lv3.html
> I'm brainstoming a new project right now which I will call MAX15L using the SG07/08 chassis.*


Loved your mods, there are just no wasted space, looking forward to your next one


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Personally I never want my "club" to ostracize anybody. The whole Prodigy thing is moot to me. While I appreciate all those who rushed in to defend the purity of the thread, I can't help but feel that *the popularity of the Prodigy can only be a good thing for the SFF community as a whole*. Big manufacturers are starting to wake up to the idea of enthusiast ITX cases. Let the Prodigy come, it will bring more boards to the small-case purists. Everyone wins.

And, while I don't have the ego to care about another SFF Club, I do agree with previous sentiment that dividing this already small segment into volume-based strata does more harm than anything else.

Thanks


----------



## Liighthead

subbing in for now... about to start a uSFF build haha...
its 2.5L...







i guess i quailify when its built. wont be 2morro or anything but untill then ill watch O.O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Oh, one more thing...I have not been supporting it due to lack of interest...but, I did make a chart which would probably be very useful to this discussion:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1075787/case-size-comparison-chart


still drooling over your cases... o.o well done again sir.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'll be starting an uSFF build as well soon... if I don't change my mind... like I usually do.









8.3L so it's kissing the edge of uSFF.



Just a test layout.




You can see my beat up H80.


----------



## voklskier4452

Figured I would throw in my builds. I have done 2 builds with the SG-05. The first started as an i5+5770 and ended up with a X3440+GTX 580 with a full ATX PSU shoehorned most of the way in. Not my cleanest build by any stretch but it sure was powerful.

Second Build has an IB processor and GTX 670 with hardly any mods to the case. Quite happy with this build as it can stay overclocked and handle the crazy heat of a dorm room in august.

Build 1
http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/ITX%20Build/

Build 2
http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/ITX%202/


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> Figured I would throw in my builds. I have done 2 builds with the SG-05. The first started as an i5+5770 and ended up with a X3440+GTX 580 with a full ATX PSU shoehorned most of the way in. Not my cleanest build by any stretch but it sure was powerful.
> Second Build has an IB processor and GTX 670 with hardly any mods to the case. Quite happy with this build as it can stay overclocked and handle the crazy heat of a dorm room in august.
> Build 1
> http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/ITX%20Build/
> Build 2
> http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/ITX%202/


Added you.

Bump for more votes. Looks like people are leaning towards <=19 Liters


----------



## TheLombax

This is my rather "cute" build.


I replaced the standard Silverstone SG05 fan with a 120mm white LED Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan running at 7v. Silent, good cooling and compact. Looks great on my desk.










No need for an optical drive (OS reinstall just temporary plug in a standard desktop SATA drive, I use MagicISO for a virtual drive to mount images stored on a NAS). I stuck the excess cables where the optical drive would go to hide them.


----------



## akromatic

Just to spice things up with something smaller for a change

Its an Antec ISK100 and as for how many liters, I got no idea.

My SG08 and custom ITX test bench is deemed on the large side of things


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to spice things up with something smaller for a change
> Its an Antec ISK100 and as for how many liters, I got no idea.
> My SG08 and custom ITX test bench is deemed on the large side of things


Here, I found out your case has 3.7 litre volume. I haven't seen that case in person but I bet it is tiny.


----------



## NFSxperts

nice builds everyone. Added all to the list.
A volume of anything less than 20 Liters is currently leading in the poll (which means the Coolermaster Elite 120 Advanced can be included)


----------



## NFSxperts

Club revival!







i have cleaned up the OP and added in new info.









As for my SG05, I've got my H60 back from RMA and bought the ST45SF-G modular psu.


Link to ST45SF-G gallery


----------



## funfortehfun

funfortehfun - PC-Q11 build, 17.0L


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Club revival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have cleaned up the OP and added in new info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my SG05, I've got my H60 back from RMA and bought the ST45SF-G modular psu.
> 
> 
> Link to ST45SF-G gallery


Looking good. Also I was planning on updating the club the other day but got sidetracked.


----------



## HPE1000

Don't really have newer pictures, these are a month or so old but nothing has changed except a little better cable management.





*More pics below*


Spoiler: More pics


----------



## BahamutZer0

What are you using for those Dipole antenna?


----------



## HPE1000

Just some cheap dlink antennas I got on ebay.

The included wifi chip wasnt that great so I am using a belkin usb wifi card.

Skype kept lagging really bad while playing online games, and the usb card seems to work better.


----------



## Gabe63

The SFF club with MATX bugs me only because ITX and MATX are totally different. When you are researching a SFF ITX build you have no interest in MATX, it's just not the same. I see ITX as the future, why not be at the forefront and embrace it? I think the ITX crowd is more dedicated than we think. Once you realize you can build so much power in such a small place I cannot imagine going to a larger form.


----------



## ikem

here is my 5 L custom case, mainly a d14 with some aluminum around it hahahaha. Very quiet.

It has a A8 3870k, Asrock mobo, 8gb Corsair DDR 1600, OCZ Vertex 2 60gb. use it as an htpc.


----------



## akromatic

its been a while since i've updated my ISK100

so here is some pictures of my because i can ISK100 with A10 5800k





and i'll have a coolermaster elite 120 soon to join the family. kinda sad that my SG03 is 2.5L too big but hey it is still the current smallest matx that can fit 2 full length GPUs


----------



## omsin

Silverstone SG05 / 222 x 176 x 276mm / 10.8L

Just Finished my SFF Build.





Love this Case. My only issue was that I didn't knew that the 3.5 HDD bay was optional so I had to put the 3.5 HDD on a side of the case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> The SFF club with MATX bugs me only because ITX and MATX are totally different. When you are researching a SFF ITX build you have no interest in MATX, it's just not the same. I see ITX as the future, why not be at the forefront and embrace it? I think the ITX crowd is more dedicated than we think. Once you realize you can build so much power in such a small place I cannot imagine going to a larger form.


I know, I am glad I found this club.

Only way I ever slightly consider a matx build over there is if it has crossfire or sli gpus and is in a really small case.

Everyone wants to join when they have a matx build in a mid tower with 1 gpu in it and don't understand why people get mad at them.









I will probably always stick to mini itx for the rest of my builds and use a dual gpu card if I have to.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm still hoping for a uptick in mini-dtx models. Basically ITX with an extra expansion slot.

And yes, I wish my club had more of an ITX focus. When I started it, there were maybe 2 P55 ITX boards and that was it besides Atom and Via ones. How times have changed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still hoping for a uptick in mini-dtx models. Basically ITX with an extra expansion slot.
> 
> And yes, I wish my club had more of an ITX focus. When I started it, there were maybe 2 P55 ITX boards and that was it besides Atom and Via ones. How times have changed.












And mini dtx would be nice, but when you are using one dual slot gpu doesn't it block the other slot?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mini dtx would be nice, but when you are using one dual slot gpu doesn't it block the other slot?


Indeed, but you can:

Use a single-slot gpu
Use a riser or ribbon cable to put a pcie device elsewhere
Put the gpu in the second slot leaving the first open for a sound or raid card
Ignore the second slot and go on your merry way while using the same footprint as ITX
Watercool both GPUs








http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## akromatic

maybe we need a SFF power density club for those who care about size and maximize performance


----------



## akromatic

maybe we need a SFF power density club for those who care about size and maximize performance


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## HPE1000

Is that like 12 corsair usbs?


----------



## funfortehfun

Can an H80 be fit inside an SG05? Just checking.

FAQ has it, didn't read.

*scratch*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Can an H80 be fit inside an SG05? Just checking.


Yeah, it just depends what else you plan on putting inside.
I dont think a desktop drive would fit at all if you did so, trying to find some pictures of my sg05 with watercooler in it, its a thermaltake water 2.0 performer 24mm thick.




I have since moved those cables away from the hdd so an h80 _might_ fit with desktop drive where it is.


----------



## funfortehfun

Thanks for replying. I was looking all over teh internets today for stuff about the SG05, looks like a really neat case, especially because it's only 10.8L.

Only part I'm downed about is the GPU. Looking at the selection of HD 7970s, there's pretty much none that fit.







It'd be really cool to have tressfx fancy hair graphicals. XD

I was thinking, if I was to do a build, is to not use the SSD/HDD/ODD drive entirely and just stick a piece of velcro to an SSD and stick it on the belly of the PSU.


----------



## NFSxperts

This is a long reply so bear with me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> funfortehfun - PC-Q11 build, 17.0L
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1158437/


That brushed aluminum looks great in that light!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> The SFF club with MATX bugs me only because ITX and MATX are totally different. When you are researching a SFF ITX build you have no interest in MATX, it's just not the same. I see ITX as the future, why not be at the forefront and embrace it? I think the ITX crowd is more dedicated than we think. Once you realize you can build so much power in such a small place I cannot imagine going to a larger form.


I remember a couple of years ago, only Zotac has itx boards, now theres several brands to choose from. Its definitely gaining popularity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> here is my 5 L custom case, mainly a d14 with some aluminum around it hahahaha. Very quiet.
> 
> It has a A8 3870k, Asrock mobo, 8gb Corsair DDR 1600, OCZ Vertex 2 60gb. use it as an htpc.


Amazing case, I recon it would look better if the fan grill was on the inside. I like that if you ever wanted to switch motherboards, you could just screw in a new back i/o plate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> its been a while since i've updated my ISK100
> 
> so here is some pictures of my because i can ISK100 with A10 5800k
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll have a coolermaster elite 120 soon to join the family. kinda sad that my SG03 is 2.5L too big but hey it is still the current smallest matx that can fit 2 full length GPUs


Its a shame that case is discontinued. Hope to build one that size someday when integrated graphics are powerful enough to run games. And since the Elite 120 is <20L, it can join the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omsin*
> 
> Silverstone SG05 / 222 x 176 x 276mm / 10.8L
> 
> Just Finished my SFF Build.
> 
> Love this Case. My only issue was that I didn't knew that the 3.5 HDD bay was optional so I had to put the 3.5 HDD on a side of the case.


Post some internal shots please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still hoping for a uptick in mini-dtx models. Basically ITX with an extra expansion slot.
> 
> And yes, I wish my club had more of an ITX focus. When I started it, there were maybe 2 P55 ITX boards and that was it besides Atom and Via ones. How times have changed.


What do you mean? Most itx cases these days support dtx. Or do you mean 3 expansion slots?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> I guess I'll post mine.
> 
> Silverstone SG05 /w Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi, i5-3570K overclocked to 4.2GHz and GTX 560 Ti (448 core) overclocked to 830/1900.


How's the heat output with the overclock? I find that with the SG05, heat tends to get trapped inside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Can an H80 be fit inside an SG05? Just checking.
> FAQ has it, didn't read.
> 
> *scratch*


You can even do push/pull with the h80 although the 24pin cables might get in the way.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1284874/mini-itx-gaming-pc/10#post_17778766


----------



## funfortehfun

If I do get the case I'll probably use only one AP-15.


----------



## Fonne

Any that have tried the WD Green 2.5" Drive ?

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=830

Is running my mITX with 2x 128GB Samsung 830, but really need some space when taking it to a LAN party - A small 2TB drive would be just what I need.


----------



## akromatic

hmm tempted i'm looking for a high capacity 2.5" drive. currently i only get 7200rpm ones as my storage drives


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What do you mean? Most itx cases these days support dtx. Or do you mean 3 expansion slots?


Ok, find me a DTX motherboard. That's the problem, not the cases.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What do you mean? Most itx cases these days support dtx. Or do you mean 3 expansion slots?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, find me a DTX motherboard. That's the problem, not the cases.
Click to expand...

Link


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Link


This a joke?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This a joke?


It has mDTX dimensions. Just newegg classified it as mATX.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Link


While I hadn't seen that one, it's a far cry from the dual x16 and z77 boards we need.


----------



## funfortehfun

Is it OK to stick SSDs on a PSU by Velcro, or will they cook when the PSU is under load?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Is it OK to stick SSDs on a PSU by Velcro, or will they cook when the PSU is under load?


I did for awhile, I could not tell if it did, I would say it increased the ssd temp around 4c having it attached to the psu.


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Post some internal shots please


I only have this ones


----------



## Diverge

Here's my custom NAS/HTPC. Lian Li PC-Q16B.



Lot more pics here: https://plus.google.com/photos/104979206991404158659/albums/5753625201073260129


Modified Lian Li PC-Q16 ~ 9.2L (I think?)
Intel DQ77KB
Intel i7 3770T - 45W
Modified Intel HTS1155LP Heatsink
Samsung HD204UI 2TB HD's x 4 in Flexraid
Mushkin Enhanced Atlas 120GB mSATA SSD for OS
InfinitiTV4 Cablecard Tuner
16GB SODIMM (8GB x 2)
HDMI-CEC adapter
Windows 8 with Windows Media Center


----------



## funfortehfun

Cool!









AMD's new tressfx brings a lot to the table in terms of competition. Especially with Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite bundled with AMD cards, I'm sorta disappointed that there are no HD 7970s that will fit in the SG05. The best I've found is an MSI Twin Frozr II HD 7950.

Edit:

Found an XFX one, though not sure how good the cooling is.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150665

On the nVidia side, the Galaxy GTX 680 GC is comparable to the 7970. IMO looks a bit better and will probably cool better because it's a tad longer.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z33T1M/ref=gno_cart_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm tempted i'm looking for a high capacity 2.5" drive. currently i only get 7200rpm ones as my storage drives


I think the current largest 2.5 drive is the WD Green 2TB but its not 7200k. The next one would be the WD Black 750GB or the Seagate Momentus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Ok, find me a DTX motherboard. That's the problem, not the cases.


Oh, i get what you mean now. m-dtx isn't popular enough. Most of the dtx boards are atoms. The closest one I could find was 1155 B75 chipset by ECS.
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1402&CategoryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=103&LanID=0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Is it OK to stick SSDs on a PSU by Velcro, or will they cook when the PSU is under load?


It should be fine unless its a fanless psu. None of my SFX psus have been hot to touch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omsin*
> 
> I only have this ones


That's an ingenious way to mount a 3.5 hdd









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> AMD's new tressfx brings a lot to the table in terms of competition. Especially with Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite bundled with AMD cards, I'm sorta disappointed that there are no HD 7970s that will fit in the SG05. The best I've found is an MSI Twin Frozr II HD 7950.
> 
> Edit:
> Found an XFX one, though not sure how good the cooling is.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150665
> On the nVidia side, the Galaxy GTX 680 GC is comparable to the 7970. IMO looks a bit better and will probably cool better because it's a tad longer.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z33T1M/ref=gno_cart_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I'm not sure if that XFX 7970 will fit in the SG05 since its 273mm and the longest gpu known to fit in the SG05 if you cut the front metal frame is the reference GT280 (10.5 inches or 267 mm)
Someone shoved a NVIDIA Titan into the SG05








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Here's my custom NAS/HTPC. Lian Li PC-Q16B.
> 
> 
> 
> Lot more pics here: https://plus.google.com/photos/104979206991404158659/albums/5753625201073260129


Looking good. I would be worried having all that weight hanging above the motherboard.


----------



## funfortehfun

That HD 7970 is 9.5" long, well under the requirements.


----------



## HPE1000

Added a fan to the side of my sg05,, will know if its good by the end of the night when my new motherboard gets here.


----------



## akromatic

wouldnt you want that fan to be an exhaust rather then intake?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> wouldnt you want that fan to be an exhaust rather then intake?


Nah, I have my aio watercooler blowing out the front of the case because I want the hot air out of the case asap instead of blowing it backwards over the heatsinks and hdds.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nah, I have my aio watercooler blowing out the front of the case because I want the hot air out of the case asap instead of blowing it backwards over the heatsinks and hdds.










It's a common mistaken assumption that a radiator blows hot air. Watercooling radiators heat the air itself only a couple tenths of a degree.

In small case, it's hotter inside than large case. So if using radiator as exhaust then you are "cooling" your CPU with hot case air. Small cases you always want radiators to be intake to provide maximum temperature delta. In large case, the internal case temp is closer to ambient, so it can be preferable to use rads to exhaust, especially when mounted at top of case.


----------



## HPE1000

When I am using prime95 the air off the rad gets pretty hot, I am confused.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> When I am using prime95 the air off the rad gets pretty hot


Because you're blowing the hot case air out through it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a common mistaken assumption that a radiator blows hot air. Watercooling radiators heat the air itself only a couple tenths of a degree.
> 
> In small case, it's hotter inside than large case. So if using radiator as exhaust then you are "cooling" your CPU with hot case air. Small cases you always want radiators to be intake to provide maximum temperature delta. In large case, the internal case temp is closer to ambient, so it can be preferable to use rads to exhaust, especially when mounted at top of case.


I didn't measure the air temps coming out of the rad, but the exhaust air feels warm not hot. I know you should get some air flow around the cpu socket area to cool the vrms.
I don't have any exhaust fans (only a push/pull pulling air into my h60) but hot air shill gets trapped on the gpu side. Maybe I have too many filters restricting airflow.

I have update this clubs definition of a SFF system according to the poll. *Our club defines anything less than 20 Liters is consider to be the Small Form Factor, so anything up to 19.99 is accepted, no matter m-itx or matx.*


----------



## omsin

Officially killed my Gigabyte h77m board while trying to add a 775 heatsink (scratches around the heatsink board holes).... It start the fans for a few seconds then it shutdown. Hopping to get a MSI z77 itx locally.

Any feedback on this board?


----------



## longroadtrip

Wesena ITX2 HTPC...(197mm x 197mm x 75mm) 2.91L













Size comparison with my LiLi v351


----------



## HPE1000

If anyone with an MSI Z77IA E53 could head over to the club I am thinking of putting some work into it would be greatly appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1371933/msi-z77ia-e53-owners-club-join/0_20


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omsin*
> 
> Officially killed my Gigabyte h77m board while trying to add a 775 heatsink (scratches around the heatsink board holes).... It start the fans for a few seconds then it shutdown. Hopping to get a MSI z77 itx locally.
> 
> Any feedback on this board?


hang on.... why did you try and fit a 775 heatsink on a 1155 board?


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hang on.... why did you try and fit a 775 heatsink on a 1155 board?


It was a aftermarket cooler for my SG05 case


----------



## HPE1000

Not the smartest idea in the world was it?


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not the smartest idea in the world was it?




No







,but it could have been worst. Lucky for me it was only the board that can be replaced with something better


----------



## NFSxperts

I added Longroadtrip's Wesena ITX2 to the uSFF list.

omsin - Sorry to hear about your damaged board. Did you get a new one yet?

Anyone got tips on on cases other than the SG05? I've built 3 systems using that case.


----------



## Doomtomb

Well I agree that smaller is better. I honestly loathe the Bitfenix Prodigy because it is a Mini-ITX case the size of a large mATX case. It is laid out well for working on it but wastes a lot of space when it comes to compactness. I would post a pic of my case, but it's anout 33 L. I want to find a more compact case and go Mini ITX.

When it comes to definitions... It's subjective but I'd consider anything under 20L to be SFF and uSFF to be 10L.


----------



## omsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I added Longroadtrip's Wesena ITX2 to the uSFF list.
> 
> omsin - Sorry to hear about your damaged board. Did you get a new one yet?
> 
> Anyone got tips on on cases other than the SG05? I've built 3 systems using that case.


Yes, I have now a MSI z77IA-E53.


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Well I agree that smaller is better. I honestly loathe the Bitfenix Prodigy because it is a Mini-ITX case the size of a large mATX case. It is laid out well for working on it but wastes a lot of space when it comes to compactness. I would post a pic of my case, but it's anout 33 L. I want to find a more compact case and go Mini ITX.
> 
> When it comes to definitions... It's subjective but I'd consider anything under 20L to be SFF and uSFF to be 10L.


While I like Bitfenix in general, I agree with you. Apparently you can fit a mATX board in it with some modifications, though I believe if it's big enough for a mATX board then they should have designed it that way in the first place out of the box. I can only hope they make a ITX case for us small form factor enthusiasts. Now that I would buy.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I added Longroadtrip's Wesena ITX2 to the uSFF list.
> 
> omsin - Sorry to hear about your damaged board. Did you get a new one yet?
> 
> Anyone got tips on on cases other than the SG05? I've built 3 systems using that case.


Thanks NFSxperts!









If you are looking for something different from the SG05...what about an Abee? I've been wanting to do one for a while now...


----------



## Machupo

Machupo
Neutronium Gallery
Lian-Li PC-Q02: 6.90L


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omsin*
> 
> Yes, I have now a MSI z77IA-E53.


Nice, does it overclock well and do the vrms get hot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Well I agree that smaller is better. I honestly loathe the Bitfenix Prodigy because it is a Mini-ITX case the size of a large mATX case. It is laid out well for working on it but wastes a lot of space when it comes to compactness. I would post a pic of my case, but it's anout 33 L. I want to find a more compact case and go Mini ITX.
> 
> When it comes to definitions... It's subjective but I'd consider anything under 20L to be SFF and uSFF to be 10L.


I wouldn't say I hate it, but I think its a tad too big as well. Its actually a good looking, sturdy case, but if they shrunk it down, it wouldn't look as good. I think its actually the perfect size for that shape, but they should have made it matx instead. I thought the point of mitx was to be as small as possible. If they made a board the same size as the Intel NUC with interchangeable CPUs, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

This club's definition of uSFF and SFF pretty much sticks to the ones defined by Intel developer specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks NFSxperts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for something different from the SG05...what about an Abee? I've been wanting to do one for a while now...


Oh no, I meant tips about other cases for the FAQ section. I only have the SG05 so I can only give tips on this case. If the club members can provide tips as well, that'd be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machupo*
> 
> Machupo
> Neutronium Gallery
> Lian-Li PC-Q02: 6.90L


That's a nice looking case, but I would've kept the mesh a darker color or even black.
Added you to the uSFF section.


----------



## Machupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That's a nice looking case, but I would've kept the mesh a darker color or even black.
> Added you to the uSFF section.


The case got quite hot with that blue filtercore mesh and the second aluminum mesh layer, so I have since removed them -- the front is now black and temps are in the agreeable realm


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machupo*
> 
> The case got quite hot with that blue filtercore mesh and the second aluminum mesh layer, so I have since removed them -- the front is now black and temps are in the agreeable realm


Got any new pics?

It looks like Silverstone will be releasing a Lite version of the Sugo SG05 case without the PSU so now you can buy the base case and then the modular 450w ST45SF-G SFX PSU
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=413&area=en

I added a new question in the FAQ and edited the correct length of the SG05/06 to 262mm. If you disagree with any of my questions or answers, feel free to PM me.


----------



## akromatic

sweet that means i can get a sg05 and pair it with the modular SFX PSU rather then using the stock, now if only they release a similar version for the SG06 and the rest of the SG line up or atlest offer modular for the SG07/08


----------



## BahamutZer0

Here is my little sugo - specs in the sig


----------



## MiiX

Do you guys know if there are a SG05 thread or Silverstone Mini-ITX case thread? Thanks


----------



## BahamutZer0

This is the only Silverstone club I know of - it includes the mITX cases as well -
http://www.overclock.net/t/408195/the-official-silverstone-case-owners-club/0_30


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> 
> Here is my little sugo - specs in the sig


Added you. Got any internal pics? That's what makes SFF systems interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Do you guys know if there are a SG05 thread or Silverstone Mini-ITX case thread? Thanks


This club is the closest thing to a SG05 thread since the SG05 is the only SFF case I have. What do you want to know?


----------



## MiiX

Not anything specific as of now, but I do want some opinions on this:

Without external rad


With external rad.


I know, its watercooled, but maybe you guys know something about the case that wont work or what i could do better.

Could ask this: How much space are there from the mobo to the front?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Could ask this: How much space are there from the mobo to the front?


It's 88mm, but the fan mounting holes are sunk about 2mm, so count on 86mm.


----------



## MiiX

Thanks!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Not anything specific as of now, but I do want some opinions on this:
> 
> Without external rad
> 
> 
> I know, its watercooled, but maybe you guys know something about the case that wont work or what i could do better.
> 
> Could ask this: How much space are there from the mobo to the front?


You might have to move the reservoir further back or it'll interfere with the front usb ports.
Also, depending on how tall your gpu is, you've got less than 45mm of space to the top of the case. (top of the case, not the frame)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's 88mm, but the fan mounting holes are sunk about 2mm, so count on 86mm.


Actually, I think your measurements are too conservative. Its actually around 91mm. Minus 2mm from the mounting holes and its 89mm. I measured it a week ago when I tried to fit an Antec 920 push/pull. Didn't fit.







Hey, in SFF builds, every millimeter counts







(Here's a post on [H] to back me up)


----------



## MiiX

The GPU is same height as the PCI slots. So from the slots to the top of the case there is less than 45mm?


----------



## Smanci

Smanci
Lian Li PC-Q11B, 17 liters


----------



## NFSxperts

I measured again and there's around 47mm, but the top cover goes above the frame so there might be 1mm more.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Smanci
> Lian Li PC-Q11B, 17 liters
> *snips*


Nice!

Saw your post on the Lian Li thread - IMO PSU fan should face the CPU area to suck hot air from there through the PSU and out the case.


----------



## Smanci

Thanks for the input!
Tbh I was a bit worried about cooking my psu but after turning the front fan around, the air coming out of the psu no longer felt warm and I guess it's now ok to use the psu as exhaust. I just need to gather some motivation to do it.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> Tbh I was a bit worried about cooking my psu but after turning the front fan around, the air coming out of the psu no longer felt warm and I guess it's now ok to use the psu as exhaust. I just need to gather some motivation to do it.


Just a tip about temp of air going through PSU. Don't trust this to feel. Use a normal household thermometer and measure the temp of the air going _into_ the PSU, rather than what is being exhausted. Should be under 40C for most PSUs, check specs in manual.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got a build on the way for the Elite 120 Advanced. Gonna be awesome. Some new parts and some used bought off o OCN.

2500K
Antec Closed loop cooler
AsRock Mini ITX Z77
MSI TF2 GTX 660
8GB Gskils 1600MHz
1TB HDD

I would like to ad:
Custom Loop
SSD
1TB HDD

My first SFF build all parts should be here friday, So excited to jump into this. Hopefully cable management wont be so bad. lol


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I would like to ad:
> Custom Loop
> 
> Hopefully cable management wont be so bad. lol


Prepare to drill out the rivets on the HDD cage at the very least, and use the 5.25 bay for holding cables!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Prepare to drill out the rivets on the HDD cage at the very least, and use the 5.25 bay for holding cables!


Well thats in the future when I upgrade so no worry's. I hope its decent for now.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got a build on the way for the Elite 120 Advanced. Gonna be awesome. Some new parts and some used bought off o OCN.
> 
> 2500K
> Antec Closed loop cooler
> AsRock Mini ITX Z77
> MSI TF2 GTX 660
> 8GB Gskils 1600MHz
> 1TB HDD
> 
> I would like to ad:
> Custom Loop
> SSD
> 1TB HDD
> 
> My first SFF build all parts should be here friday, So excited to jump into this. Hopefully cable management wont be so bad. lol


Can't wait to see this. You'll be our first Elite 120 member.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Prepare to drill out the rivets on the HDD cage at the very least, and use the 5.25 bay for holding cables!


Yeah, you'll need to drill out the HDD cage rivets in order to fit the radiator at the front. and you'll probably need the 5.25 bay to put the 1TB drive.


----------



## akromatic

there is plenty of space on the case floor for 2.5" drives after push pull fan configurations on the front mounted radiator as i've done with my CM elite 120 build


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> 
> I measured again and there's around 47mm, but the top cover goes above the frame so there might be 1mm more.


Thanks, helped me alot. This is how i will be doing the GPU fittings
This is the best way I could ind to do it without exceeding the 47-48mm limit


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well I got everything hooked up and windows installed. But its not finished. Most of the PSU cables and the harddrive are hanging outside of the case. Cable managment was to much of a task to finish tonight. So I figured get al my software on it, then try again tomorrow.

SFF builds are so dificult. Atleast for me. Maybe its just because its my first one.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

This is my SFF Build water cooled build , 120 GB SSD , Dual Core G2020 CPU , Alphacool Rad and Pump with acrylic top









Dimentions are 180mm x 200mm x 150mm , to top of fan , or 180mm x 200mm x 85mm to top of white acrylic that rad is on .


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> This is my SFF Build water cooled build , 120 GB SSD , Dual Core G2020 CPU , Alphacool Rad and Pump with acrylic top


I like it


----------



## Smanci

The main issue with the PC-Q11B and its ability to keep higher-end components (somewhat) cool seems to be the original direction of the front fan. Turn it around and surprise, instant 5-10C drop especially in CPU and HDD load temps. Side and top vent areas no longer get hot because of the hot air that my GPU dumps in the case, all the hot stuff's drawn out of the case via the 140mm front fan and an extra Gentle Typhoon in the back. The GT also prevents the PSU exhaust air from getting back in the case.
It's interesting to see how the 140mm Akasa Apache will affect overall temperatures since its manufacturer promises that the fan will push more than double the amount of air with more than double the static pressure, compared to Lian Li's CF-1410B.


----------



## Ribozyme

Node 304- 19.4L don't have photos yet.

Beautiful case, but lets a lot of the sound escape.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Thanks, helped me alot. This is how i will be doing the GPU fittings
> This is the best way I could ind to do it without exceeding the 47-48mm limit


Looks like there shouldn't be any problems, and fyi, there's around 3cm from the gpu pcb to the psu. And 2.1cm from psu to the square vents.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well I got everything hooked up and windows installed. But its not finished. Most of the PSU cables and the harddrive are hanging outside of the case. Cable managment was to much of a task to finish tonight. So I figured get al my software on it, then try again tomorrow.
> 
> SFF builds are so dificult. Atleast for me. Maybe its just because its my first one.


SFF builds are fun







, but everything has to be planned ahead. You finished your build yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> This is my SFF Build water cooled build , 120 GB SSD , Dual Core G2020 CPU , Alphacool Rad and Pump with acrylic top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions are 180mm x 200mm x 150mm , to top of fan , or 180mm x 200mm x 85mm to top of white acrylic that rad is on .


Its not a testbench and its got a measurable size. Its just like a normal case with an externally mounted rad. I'll add you to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Node 304- 19.4L don't have photos yet.
> 
> Beautiful case, but lets a lot of the sound escape.


Post pics when you can


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Looks like there shouldn't be any problems, and fyi, there's around 3cm from the gpu pcb to the psu. And 2.1cm from psu to the square vents.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks alot, helpts alot







Now if i can sell my old 800D, GTX580 and a HX750 I can get some new hardware as the rest of the parts are going to be a server or PC for my parents







I may have to get the hardware and the case and wait with the cooling. Then i can also measure and check everything.
Have to ask a few vendors here in Norway if they can get their hands on the SG05-LITE version as im going to use the modular PSU


----------



## Machupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Got any new pics?


Haven't had a chance to really take any, but it looks exactly like some of those "white-sheet" shots of the case in the build log... face is completely black instead of the blue.

I'm kicking around the idea of putting a 4.5" hole in the side panel and flipping the PSU (would require re-doing a couple of the power wires) to give the PSU cool air. Only issue I see with that is that the PSU currently covers half of the 120mm fan I have on the AXP-100. Right now, the air pushed from that fan goes through the PSU and exhausts. If I flipped the PSU, it would hit an abrupt wall (the PSU is actually touching the fan frame, the tolerances are so tight).

Thoughts?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machupo*
> 
> Haven't had a chance to really take any, but it looks exactly like some of those "white-sheet" shots of the case in the build log... face is completely black instead of the blue.
> 
> I'm kicking around the idea of putting a 4.5" hole in the side panel and flipping the PSU (would require re-doing a couple of the power wires) to give the PSU cool air. Only issue I see with that is that the PSU currently covers half of the 120mm fan I have on the AXP-100. Right now, the air pushed from that fan goes through the PSU and exhausts. If I flipped the PSU, it would hit an abrupt wall (the PSU is actually touching the fan frame, the tolerances are so tight).
> 
> Thoughts?


I'll suggest not doing it mainly because of the psu fan noise. If its facing the inside, it'll help dampen some of the sound. Also, it'll help exhaust the hot air in the case.


----------



## WALSRU

Didn't realize this thread existed! My new case is 20 liters, give or take a half. If it's over the limit just kick me out haha. Still working on better pics as I had to reassemble it a couple times and have a custom loop on the CPU now.











Spoiler: some crappy exterior pics












^terrible picture, H100 is out now (and was a little dusty)


----------



## WiSK

Nice case idea Walsru!


----------



## bluedevil

In! CM120 Elite Advanced


----------



## .theMetal

I'm gonna jump in this thread. recently got into the SFF scene. fractal design node 304(19.6L), with almost no space left:







I have custom made cables, one for the hard drive and fans, and one for the gpu.


----------



## Ribozyme

Very nice. I also have a node 304 and love the case! What cooler and psu is that? Nice blue color scheme. If only you had white n blue sleeved cables.


----------



## Nuzart

I would like to also join this











19.6L

I haven't got any completed pictures, and I don't think it's worth while getting more because we all know what the node looks like closed up.

You can check out the build log in my sig, it's pretty basic.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I would like to also join this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.6L
> 
> I haven't got any completed pictures, and I don't think it's worth while getting more because we all know what the node looks like closed up.
> 
> You can check out the build log in my sig, it's pretty basic.


Sick! And they say the prodigy is the ultimate miniITX watercooling case


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I would like to also join this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.6L
> 
> I haven't got any completed pictures, and I don't think it's worth while getting more because we all know what the node looks like closed up.
> 
> You can check out the build log in my sig, it's pretty basic.


Thats awesome I would love to water cool this thing some day. what kind of temps are you seeing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Very nice. I also have a node 304 and love the case! What cooler and psu is that? Nice blue color scheme. If only you had white n blue sleeved cables.


Its the phanteks ph-tc14pe, and yea I might end up sleeving my cables eventually. would be nice.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thats awesome I would love to water cool this thing some day. what kind of temps are you seeing?.


It's currently winter and I haven't done any stress testing in a loong time. but from memory

CPU ~70 @ 4GHz
GPU ~60 @ Stock

Being winter and in game I have never seen the GPU hit 40 and CPU 50.

Note that when I was doing the stressing it was summer with anywhere from 25-40 ambient temps (don't have aircon and I can't remember when I did the stressing.) Since then I have pulled the loop down and reseated the CPU, changed the reservoir and rear fan.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A SFF build im working on right now.
Its not eligible for your club as its a watercooling case,but i think you will like it anyway.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1394697/scratch-build-prot07ype-ocn-exclusive-log/0_20#post_20049020


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A SFF build im working on right now.
> Its not eligible for your club as its a watercooling case,but i think you will like it anyway.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394697/scratch-build-prot07ype-ocn-exclusive-log/0_20#post_20049020


Looks awesome









But it doesn't matter if it's w/c or not, or do you mean it's going to be bigger than 19 litres?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A SFF build im working on right now.
> Its not eligible for your club as its a watercooling case,but i think you will like it anyway.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394697/scratch-build-prot07ype-ocn-exclusive-log/0_20#post_20049020
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it doesn't matter if it's w/c or not, or do you mean it's going to be bigger than 19 litres?
Click to expand...

It going to be larger that 19 ltrs im afraid.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It going to be larger that 19 ltrs im afraid.


Boo hiss


----------



## andydviking

Here is my build:

COOLER MASTER Elite 120 Advanced
GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI
Intel i5 3570K
Noctua L9i CPU cooler
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB
EVGA GTX 650ti Boost
SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W
Kingston Hyper X SSD 120gb
1tb WD Blue HDD

I probably should have gotten a modular PSU but this unit is very shallow and allowed me to get decent cable management for airflow, certainly doesn't look clean but its good for airflow. I plan to put a good fan that can better get cool air to that secondary fan behind the HDD cage. Any recommendations?

http://s944.photobucket.com/user/an...092625f3-9c82-4d57-97a9-4aa85b7de727.jpg.html

http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/IMG_0025.jpg.html

http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/IMG_0026.jpg.html


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I would like to also join this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.6L
> 
> I haven't got any completed pictures, and I don't think it's worth while getting more because we all know what the node looks like closed up.
> 
> You can check out the build log in my sig, it's pretty basic.


This system is so awesome. Great job! Only thing you can do to make it better is an SSD


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> This system is so awesome. Great job! Only thing you can do to make it better is an SSD


I have 2 Intel 520 SSDs in it. Just not in that pic.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Here is my build:
> 
> COOLER MASTER Elite 120 Advanced
> GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI
> Intel i5 3570K
> Noctua L9i CPU cooler
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB
> EVGA GTX 650ti Boost
> SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W
> Kingston Hyper X SSD 120gb
> 1tb WD Blue HDD
> 
> I probably should have gotten a modular PSU but this unit is very shallow and allowed me to get decent cable management for airflow, certainly doesn't look clean but its good for airflow. I plan to put a good fan that can better get cool air to that secondary fan behind the HDD cage. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s944.photobucket.com/user/an...092625f3-9c82-4d57-97a9-4aa85b7de727.jpg.html
> 
> http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/IMG_0025.jpg.html
> 
> http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/IMG_0026.jpg.html


I'd recommend flipping your PSU so that the fan sucks hot air off of the CPU, perhaps flip your CPU noctua fan to flow upwards towards the PSU, perhaps switch the 80mm on the side to exhaust.

I've found that having a second fan after the HDD bays didn't really add much as it was just grabbing air that was already hot and pushing it further towards the CPU.

Overall great looking cable management in this case considering your parts and non-modular psu!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Here is my build:
> 
> COOLER MASTER Elite 120 Advanced
> GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI
> Intel i5 3570K
> Noctua L9i CPU cooler
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB
> EVGA GTX 650ti Boost
> SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W
> Kingston Hyper X SSD 120gb
> 1tb WD Blue HDD
> 
> I probably should have gotten a modular PSU but this unit is very shallow and allowed me to get decent cable management for airflow, certainly doesn't look clean but its good for airflow. I plan to put a good fan that can better get cool air to that secondary fan behind the HDD cage. Any recommendations?
> 
> http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/IMG_0026.jpg.html


Added you to the club.
Have you tried moving the ssd down one slot and shoving all the cables above that?


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you to the club.
> Have you tried moving the ssd down one slot and shoving all the cables above that?


Thanks for the add!

I thought of this but I left the middle blank due to trying to maximize airflow. The middle is where the bulk of the front fan is exposed. I am not sure if this matters or not. I think I may contact coolermaster and see if its possible to buy a new front bezel and then mod it. I haven't done much modding so I need a spare in case I make a mistake.

I just want to add a better front fan. i am thinking another Noctua or a scythe gentle typhoon because of the pressure going through the cage might be beneficial. And then possibly mod the front.

@ xyexz I thought that flipping the PSU might starve the CPU of air. I really don't know. I will indeed flip around the 80mm fan soon and possibly get a quieter 80mm fan or throw a resistor on this one. Thanks for the compliment on the cables. It was a slight challenge due to how stiff the cables are and of course non-modular.

@Nuzart Awesome! I just got my first SSD and I love it so far.


----------



## akromatic

you need to direct your airflow

ether front as intakes and side as exhaust or vice versa

my CMelite current has a pushpull H50 intaking and a side fan as exhaust (replaced with 20mm thick ones)


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> you need to direct your airflow
> 
> ether front as intakes and side as exhaust or vice versa
> 
> my CMelite current has a pushpull H50 intaking and a side fan as exhaust (replaced with 20mm thick ones)


Yep. I will turn my side as exhaust and report my temps back when I can. I am also going to do a bit of temp testing with the front bezel off and see what a front mod my yield me. I will report that as well.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

what's the cheapest way to join this club, and which of the club cases takes full size graphics cards?


----------



## voklskier4452

I am partial to the SG-05 since I think it is the best balance of size and potential. I am running the same hardware that many would have in a full size ATX case but with only a minor mod to the front of my chasis. The 450w version of this case will power most if not all single GPU cards and will fit them with the mod I mentioned. There is also the CM shoebox case and fractal also makes one, those will both fit a atx PSU.


----------



## HPE1000

I might take the plunge soon and slightly upsize to a node 304 and 600-700w psu though, its not much bigger, it is built better and looks better, and I could fit the gtx790 whenever it comes out.

I see your rigs name, why not get a fiio e07k or something? I worried about the whole sound card thing for awhile, but I realized an internal sound card is not really important. I don't have one yet, but I might.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> what's the cheapest way to join this club, and which of the club cases takes full size graphics cards?


I love my CM Elite 120 Advanced. It take extremely long GPU's and takes a full size power supply. The only drawback is CPU cooling. It's hard to get a overclock in this case if you don't do mods. I was not looking to OC so I didn't care. I went with a Noctua L9i but if I did it again I might try the Prolimatech PRO-SAM17 Samuel 17 CPU Cooler. I think it should fit with a 120mm x 25mm fan but will definitely fit with a slim fan. For a sure thing the Noctua is quiet and keeps a non OC'd CPU in check.

And you ask for cheapest, the case is only $40.00 as it goes on sale all the time.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might take the plunge soon and slightly upsize to a node 304 and 600-700w psu though, its not much bigger, it is built better and looks better, and I could fit the gtx790 whenever it comes out.
> 
> I see your rigs name, why not get a fiio e07k or something? I worried about the whole sound card thing for awhile, but I realized an internal sound card is not really important. I don't have one yet, but I might.


You know you want a Node 304!









Come join the dark (and incredibly well-designed and quiet) side!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> You know you want a Node 304!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come join the dark (and incredibly well-designed and quiet) side!


That is the reason, I want to ditch my watercooler which has a slightly high idle noise and just get a hyper 212+.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is the reason, I want to ditch my watercooler which has a slightly high idle noise and just get a hyper 212+.


You'd be better off with a H55 or something as you'd have trouble getting air coolers in it, I've tried the Noctua D14 and a bunch of other coolers and they all blocked my motherboard's PCIE slot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> You'd be better off with a H55 or something as you'd have trouble getting air coolers in it, I've tried the Noctua D14 and a bunch of other coolers and they all blocked my motherboard's PCIE slot.


I think I could get away with a 212 on it though, or I might keep the cooler I have and if its still too loud then I could replace it, I have a 212 on my brothers computer so I could steal it and see if it works before I bought another one.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Okay guys, I'm gonna expound abit. Are the slightly smaller dimensions vs the SG09 worth the loss in expandability? As far as I can tell,going smaller than sg10 kills a) cooling options b)motherboard expansion c) disk drive (not exactly inspired by the slot loader in sg10 but) and well,basically having less say in part choices (also in sg10 but worse the smaller)
So here's the thing I noticed,even with all the hassle,it's MORE expensive to go small (modular compact psus and low profile heatsinks and $120 cases)
Is it worth all the case mods and ingenuity when cases like the Antec One/Bitfenix Merc are so cheap?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm gonna expound abit. Are the slightly smaller dimensions vs the SG09 worth the loss in expandability? As far as I can tell,going smaller than sg10 kills a) cooling options b)motherboard expansion c) disk drive (not exactly inspired by the slot loader in sg10 but) and well,basically having less say in part choices (also in sg10 but worse the smaller)
> So here's the thing I noticed,even with all the hassle,it's MORE expensive to go small (modular compact psus and low profile heatsinks and $120 cases)
> Is it worth all the case mods and ingenuity when cases like the Antec One/Bitfenix Merc are so cheap?


from what i can see, SG10 is the best matx case without compromise


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Thanks for the add!
> 
> I thought of this but I left the middle blank due to trying to maximize airflow. The middle is where the bulk of the front fan is exposed. I am not sure if this matters or not. I think I may contact coolermaster and see if its possible to buy a new front bezel and then mod it. I haven't done much modding so I need a spare in case I make a mistake.


You're right. I got caught up in the cable mess that I completely forgot about airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> what's the cheapest way to join this club, and which of the club cases takes full size graphics cards?


The cheapest way would be to cheap h61 itx board and a celeron with the CM Elite 120 case


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The cheapest way would be to cheap h61 itx board and a celeron with the CM Elite 120 case


let's assume a i3 build with a 7850. would it fit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> from what i can see, SG10 is the best matx case without compromise


oh man,it's also $90. That $50 is looking very useful. (I'm on a lean budget so I'm weighing heavily my options) what is you guys opinion on AMD FX processors in a compact gaming build?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> let's assume a i3 build with a 7850. would it fit?
> oh man,it's also $90. That $50 is looking very useful. (I'm on a lean budget so I'm weighing heavily my options) what is you guys opinion on AMD FX processors in a compact gaming build?


Yes, the Elite 120 supports up to 13.5 inches, but if you're planning on getting the 120, you might want to hold out for the Elite 130. Could be a long wait thou.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'm just having a hard time convincing myself to a) go itx and b) get a shoebox. I need a disk drive. I need at least 2 hard drives. A dual slot card space. A proper psu for said card.Possibility of 16gigs of ram. Maybe an ssd mount. So basically one of everything except the hard drives.


----------



## HPE1000

A node 304 will fit a regular psu and all the hard drives you could possibly want.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

ODD?


----------



## HPE1000

No, buy an external odd if it is a must, they are so useless imo and even if you needed one I would much rather have one that I could hide away when not using it rather than trashing the looks of a case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

let's just assume all my game installs are by disk, and I have a large library of DVDs I'd rather not convert


----------



## HPE1000

Then look at the cooler master elite 120.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then look at the cooler master elite 120.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> what is you guys opinion on AMD FX processors in a compact gaming build?


"Vishera" to be exact.


----------



## HPE1000

OH it has to be matx?









Thermaltake armor a30?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133187


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sigh, I think I'll just go with an sg10 at that price. That case is rather deep and wide.
You seem to know your cases HPE1000,can you beat the sg10 dimensions,or get close for cheaper?


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think so, that is such a nice case that was well thought out.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So,as far as I can figure,it's either the tj08/ps07 or the sg10. Everything else is awkwardly in between. Either smaller,but compromising,or larger for the exact same effect. Or larger but itx. Or better but waaay out there in terms of price.

I might build in an Azza tower out of spite.


----------



## andydviking

I don't know if you guys have seen this video or not but I posted it in the beastly SFF case thread. It's of the coolermaster elite 130. It looks totally awesome and modular. Really really sweet. When it comes out I may redo my build. I dunno but maybe.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, buy an external odd if it is a must, they are so useless imo and even if you needed one I would much rather have one that I could hide away when not using it rather than trashing the looks of a case.


This is why i only have an XT5 mount.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Review
I find THIS case rather interesting. What is it,like 11 liters?$99 with a psu is good yah?


----------



## NFSxperts

I've found a new way to add a foam filter in the sg05. Behind the mesh, there's space to put a 120mm filter.
 

here it is after a few weeks of use. Just a word of caution, if you remove the stock fan filter, make sure to add a support at the back of the new foam filter or the fan will suck the filter into it and slowly grind away at the foam.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Anybody else notice ALL 990FX boards are ATX?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Anybody else notice ALL 990FX boards are ATX?


Yes, amd is not great at small form factor, high end systems and I will not buy their processors until they can figure that out, I think it is just because they are so focused on their apus.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Too bad really, I was having some ideas.


----------



## MiiX

Probably not the right place to ask, but I'l give it a go:
What is the most silent SFX PSU from stock? Since fan's can be swaped, but I'm not sure if i want to do it. I do belive I need 450w


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone 450w Strider Plus.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Would a PC-Q03 qualify?
Also,I've developed quite the interest in a mini tower that is taller rather than deeper. What are the best choices?


----------



## osaft

FT-03 mini... only one that can fit longer cards. _Or SG05/06 standing on the front_.

Best mini-tower however is 'Cooltek Coolcube'... (I think it's actually an Jonsbo V3).

But only short cards...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,it's a rebranded V3+,which I was eyeing.
Wouldn't standing a sg05 hide rear I/O. Not that I reach back there often but with monitor and Ethernet plugged....tall feet perhaps?


----------



## osaft

Standing on the _front_... with the I/O at the top.
Really nice format and all the ports are easy to reach...











Just like the FT-03


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You loose disk drive though,which is why V3+ hasn't been bought. Looks like SG05 takes a tray loading drive as opposed to a slot loader on SG10,which I don't like cause there's no eject button.
I don't mind hiding rear I/O much,mostly cause everything I usually need majority of the time is up front,making me think the tall feet idea might work...but then I can see the advantage of the fan blowing up through the hardware ...Arrgh.


----------



## Phobia

Btw, I heard that the msi tf series is bad due to its fans that dies with time, its it true?


----------



## xyexz

I like how I've seen you post that same comment three times now I think Phobia, here


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I like how I've seen you post that same comment three times now I think Phobia, here


Lol, thanx ... I meant the question to be answered by the true users of the catd on OCN. Besides that, why do you guys buy it if its a fail card? ?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Because life's to short to buy cards that fit fine


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Because life's to short to buy cards that fit fine


Lol.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Probably not the right place to ask, but I'l give it a go:
> What is the most silent SFX PSU from stock? Since fan's can be swaped, but I'm not sure if i want to do it. I do belive I need 450w


Probably the 300W SFX that comes with the original SG05/6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Would a PC-Q03 qualify?
> Also,I've developed quite the interest in a mini tower that is taller rather than deeper. What are the best choices?


Yep, the PC Q03 is 18.3 liters so its classified as a SFF system
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw, I heard that the msi tf series is bad due to its fans that dies with time, its it true?


All fans degrade and die over time. If your fan dies shortly after purchase, its just unlucky.


----------



## Phobia

Not unless you take care of your card and it's fan, that might last longer, right?


----------



## akromatic

honestly you should expect fans to last a minimal of 3 years and quality ones to last at lest 6 years in accordance to warranty. if the fan is absolute rubbish then there is little to be said about it


----------



## NFSxperts

Apparently, the Silverstone vendor rep on H announced a new revision of the ST45SF-G with a new fan and fan profile. I can't post questions there since I don't have an account. I wonder if the existing owners can rma it since its the noisiest component of my sff system

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040030040&postcount=309


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Interesting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Apparently, the Silverstone vendor rep on H announced a new revision of the ST45SF-G with a new fan and fan profile. I can't post questions there since I don't have an account. I wonder if the existing owners can rma it since its the noisiest component of my sff system
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040030040&postcount=309


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Apparently, the Silverstone vendor rep on H announced a new revision of the ST45SF-G with a new fan and fan profile. I can't post questions there since I don't have an account. I wonder if the existing owners can rma it since its the noisiest component of my sff system
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040030040&postcount=309


Tony Ou is the Marketing Manager at Silverstone, not just a rep









In the past you've been able to RMA if you have a noise issue which is fixed in the new version. They offered replacements when the bronze ST45SF version 1.0 had coil whine issues. Either try RMA, or contact Silverstone sales.


----------



## WALSRU

I think I will try just that. It's not a night and day difference but idle is definitely where I get the most annoyed at the noise. Props to Silverstone for trying to do something about it, now if I could get another 50 watts I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## akromatic

oh sweet news, its about time they rectified the ST45SF-G. now i can include it in my next build


----------



## WALSRU

I sent an RMA email to Silverstone asking if I could send in my version 1.0 for a 2.0 with the new fan. The response was basically "version 2.0 rectifies coil whine, the fan is the same."

. . .


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I sent an RMA email to Silverstone asking if I could send in my version 1.0 for a 2.0 with the new fan. The response was basically "version 2.0 rectifies coil whine, the fan is the same."
> 
> . . .


Are you sure they understood it was the ST45SF-G and not the ST45SF(bronze)?


----------



## akromatic

hmm arnt they both have the same crappy noisy 80mm fan?

still new fan curve = better noise profile for us

i was pretty much set on getting one and replacing the stock fan for a 80mm noiseblocker and not careing about warranty


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Are you sure they understood it was the ST45SF-G and not the ST45SF(bronze)?


Yeah, the title of my email was ST45SF-G


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah, the title of my email was ST45SF-G


Either:
1. They gave you the scripted support answer for the bronze model despite the title of your email.
2. The SST sales department in your region don't know there's been a change.
3. The fan is the same but the circuitry to choose voltage to the fan is different.
4. Tony is fibbing and this is a placebo to get the community to be happier about buying the ST45SF-G because the ST50SF-G is delayed.


----------



## WALSRU

I agree with all of those being a possibility. What I really need is a 500w anyhow.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'll go with 1 and 2 combined.


----------



## akromatic

i be happy to wait for the ST50SF-G, who knows what beat i might want to place in my box


----------



## WALSRU

Yes please, maybe then Sleeping Dogs won't turn my computer into a self destructing leafblower

Silverstone hint


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I sent an RMA email to Silverstone asking if I could send in my version 1.0 for a 2.0 with the new fan. The response was basically "version 2.0 rectifies coil whine, the fan is the same."


Which email did you send to? I'll try asking as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i be happy to wait for the ST50SF-G, who knows what beat i might want to place in my box


If they release a new higher wattage psu, it'll probably wouldn't just be a 50watt bump since the current version can pull over 550w before shutoff.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Which email did you send to? I'll try asking as well.
> If they release a new higher wattage psu, it'll probably wouldn't just be a 50watt bump since the current version can pull over 550w before shutoff.


its not a good idea to run a PSU so close to shut down ether, i'd normally like to leave about 20% spare capacity to factor in aging and stress


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> its not a good idea to run a PSU so close to shut down ether, i'd normally like to leave about 20% spare capacity to factor in aging and stress


that depends on the quality of the PSU. but yah. pushing it to shutdown limit is bad







i would say maybe 10% on the "rated" power to account for aging is good enough. 20% is overkill.


----------



## Xyphyr

James (xyphyr)

Compact Splash / 290 x 170 x 310mm / 15.3L









I need to get some kind of light setup inside still, considering white led fans.

Specs are below.














Super excited to actually have this thing.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Wow.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*
> 
> Super excited to actually have this thing.


I didn't even stop to think about using Splash all-in-one coolers...









Looks excellent, loving the smoked acrylic


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> its not a good idea to run a PSU so close to shut down ether, i'd normally like to leave about 20% spare capacity to factor in aging and stress


I worded my post poorly. What I meant was Silverstone's next SFX psu will probably be a new design instead of just tweaking the current one so the wattage output will probably be more than just a 50watt increase. I'm guessing a minimum of 550w.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*
> 
> James (xyphyr)
> 
> Compact Splash / 290 x 170 x 310mm / 15.3L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some kind of light setup inside still, considering white led fans.
> 
> Specs are below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to actually have this thing.


Added you, great idea with the fisheye pics


----------



## Xyphyr

Thanks for the comments, I just replaced my 3570k with a i7 3770k from SLE, and put 2 more corsiar fans on the h100i.


----------



## Smanci

Just a little update on my Q11 rig.
Sold my EVGA 560Ti SC and bought an MSI GTX 660 TF III. I also downclocked my 3570K to 3Ghz since these Gigabyte m-ITX boards offer no voltage adjustment options







... Anyhow, things are now running surprisingly cool and quiet - which I didn't really expect to be possible in this case, at least with this kind of hardware and cooling solutions.
The CPU reaches max. of 73° in a 25° room while the stock cooler's fan is spinning 2,5K RPM, and yes, that's on the loud side but when in idle and desktop - not really. 64° for the GPU in full stress, barely audible.
Still on the to-do list: Get the Noctua NH-L9i


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Just a little update on my Q11 rig.
> Sold my EVGA 560Ti SC and bought an MSI GTX 660 TF III. I also downclocked my 3570K to 3Ghz since these Gigabyte m-ITX boards offer no voltage adjustment options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Anyhow, things are now running surprisingly cool and quiet - which I didn't really expect to be possible in this case, at least with this kind of hardware and cooling solutions.
> The CPU reaches max. of 73° in a 25° room while the stock cooler's fan is spinning 2,5K RPM, and yes, that's on the loud side but when in idle and desktop - not really. 64° for the GPU in full stress, barely audible.
> Still on the to-do list: Get the Noctua NH-L9i


Before I read the last line I was going to suggest the Noctua L9i. I might also suggest getting the thicker 90mm fan if it'll fit and you feel like shelling out the extra as the cooler comes with screws for it and it should perform better (I did NOT do this but wish I tried it out. I am running with the thin 90mm) I just ran a quick Intel burn test of two passes. My hottest core was 77*C. I also have a thermometer next to me and I am at 25.6*C ambient temps. My specs are similar to yours.

CPU-i5-3570K @ stock
MOTHERBOARD- Gigabyte H77N-Wifi
CASE- CM Elite 120 advanced
CPU COOLER- Noctua L9i
GPU EVGA GTX 650ti 2gb

What is your CPU cooler?

http://s944.photobucket.com/user/andydviking/media/intelburntest8102013.jpg.html


----------



## Smanci

Thanks for the response! I'll definitely give the thicker one a try as soon as I can.








I'm using Intel's stock cooler and btw, can you tell me anything about the noise level of the NH-L9i? How's it compared to the 3570K's stock cooler, I mean, can you run that little thing on a really low RPM and still get equal or better results?

EDIT:


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks for the response! I'll definitely give the thicker one a try as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Intel's stock cooler and btw, can you tell me anything about the noise level of the NH-L9i? How's it compared to the 3570K's stock cooler, I mean, can you run that little thing on a really low RPM and still get equal or better results?
> 
> EDIT:


I have the cooler running normal and there is NO noise.


----------



## Smanci

NO noise??? Zero? Nada?
I have hard time believing 2,5K RPM fan could be even somewhat silent but I just had a look at Anandtech's review and they're claiming 30,6dB at full speed 30cm away, soo I guess you guys must be right then







Thanks.


----------



## andydviking

L9i is very quiet. Only fan I hear from my case is the little 80mm fan that I have exausting air. It is a PWM van so speed varies but I never hear it. Noctua fans really are awesome.

Anyone know when that protype cooler smanci posted is coming out? Model name?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> NO noise??? Zero? Nada?
> I have hard time believing 2,5K RPM fan could be even somewhat silent but I just had a look at Anandtech's review and they're claiming 30,6dB at full speed 30cm away, soo I guess you guys must be right then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Honestly I can never hear it over this crappy 7870


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Honestly I can never hear it over this crappy 7870


Stock coolers with radial fans. Never. Again.








Currently the loudest thing in my rig in idle is a 1150RPM GT and it would propably be the loudest one also in full stress if the CPU cooler wasn't as loud as it is now, so I'm aiming for a reeeallly quiet setup.
No words from Noctua considering the availability or pricing of that L-type cooler. Q1/14 maybe? Can't wait


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Stock coolers with radial fans. Never. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the loudest thing in my rig in idle is a 1150RPM GT and it would propably be the loudest one also in full stress if the CPU cooler wasn't as loud as it is now, so I'm aiming for a reeeallly quiet setup.
> No words from Noctua considering the availability or pricing of that L-type cooler. Q1/14 maybe? Can't wait


it says Q1 so January or Feb. Yeah I plan to drop the 7870 for a MSI Hawk soon. THought when I was putting the case together it was darn near silent


----------



## NFSxperts

I upgraded my G620 and Zotac H61 to a 2500k and Gigabyte H77. (Z77 was unavailable)
The Pentium is now being used as an htpc in a Lenovo SFF case. (pics will be up shortly)

While removing the H60 pump block, I notice it wasn't square. 2 of the sides has an raised edge. i had mounted it with the wrong orientation and was pressing against a capacitor.


----------



## NFSxperts

So here's the old IBM SFF case.
Its 13.2L, external dimensions are 400mmx330x100. Its an matx case housing an itx board.








I had to remove the cdrom faceplate to fit the fan controller and swap the frontpanel connect pinouts.


----------



## She loved E

There's no way that's only 10mm thick. 10cm maybe...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> So here's the old IBM SFF case.
> Its 13.2L, external dimensions are 400mmx330x10. Its an matx case housing an itx board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to remove the cdrom faceplate to fit the fan controller and swap the frontpanel connect pinouts.


Funny how that case says both IBM and Lenovo on it...


----------



## Saturos

My SG05 Build

Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
i5 3330
8GB RAM
Asus GTX 760

Intel 120GB SSD
500GB WD Black

Antec AIO 620

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## joelk2

@Saturos,

Thats a nice build. whats the kingwin thing you are using? assuming thats to holds the 2 hdds.

makes me wanna build an SG05 now.


----------



## Saturos

Thanks!







It does indeed hold to drives. I liked it better than mounting them with a bracket or zip ties. Very good quality as well.


----------



## WiSK

Great rig Saturos, I like the cut out along the side panel to show the GPU


----------



## She loved E

Ditto... very classy. 8)


----------



## Saturos

Thank you very much guys! It was a very fun build. I love the size of this case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'm liking Gigabyte's new Iris Pro NUC. Shame though there's no all black, all red or all white one.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> There's no way that's only 10mm thick. 10cm maybe...


Yea, its a typo, but the size in volume is still remains the same. You can see from the pictures that its thickness is around the height of two 5.25" bays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Funny how that case says both IBM and Lenovo on it...


That pc was probably bought around 1 or 2 years after the IBM/Lenovo merger so they most likely included IBM for brand recognition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saturos*
> 
> My SG05 Build
> 
> Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
> i5 3330
> 8GB RAM
> Asus GTX 760
> 
> Intel 120GB SSD
> 500GB WD Black
> 
> Antec AIO 620
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Looks good. I have the H77 version of that board. How did you mount the side window? What type of uchannel did you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I'm liking Gigabyte's new Iris Pro NUC. Shame though there's no all black, all red or all white one.


I'm still waiting for a NUC styled form factor with a LGA socket so I can fit an i7 in there


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a NUC styled form factor with a LGA socket so I can fit an i7 in there


Isn't the 4770R a desktop part? Whether it is LGA though,remains to be seen. I wonder though, can it transplant into akasa's fanless Newton V? That would be a winner.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Opinions on the petit line by Silverstone?
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_case.php?tno=12&area=en


----------



## WiSK

I think I like the PT12 best, for an HTPC, but those screws around the left-front grill kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## She loved E

Too bad nobody makes a thin-itx board anymore, including Intel.

Also still waiting for a Haswell-based NUC.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,I was thinking the same,where are the thin itx boards.I wonder who's bright idea it was to put a fan in a nuc?


----------



## She loved E

Thin-ITX is a great concept but Google basically blew open the low-end HTPC market with Chromecast. The crappiest part of the boards were the PCI-E x1.... *** am I supposed to do with that??


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How hard is an X8 or even x4 slot?


----------



## Lutfij

Hmmm saturos - nice rig you got going there







I presume that once your wait-list pulls through you're going with a hardware transplant?









allanitomwesh - nice sigged quote


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> allanitomwesh - nice sigged quote










glad you like it.


----------



## Lutfij

I wish I could join this club but me no have ze case in hand


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I wish I could join this club but me no have ze case in hand


Antec ISK








There's always an excuse to build a HTPC.Right now it's the PS4.


----------



## Lutfij

I mean't I'm waiting for my Compact Splash cases to arrive


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Now that's money well spent.


----------



## Lutfij




----------



## ejohnson

Currently building a new sff system to replace my old one.

I have a lian li tu100 case, its filled with a asrock z77e itx mobo, wd black hdds, and a i3 3225 (no gpu yet)
I wanted to get the system running and see what kind of air flow this little thing has in it. Im pretty happy with the case sofar, but I want to give is a little more... sparkle.

So I am ordering a rog mitx mobo, haswell i5 and a gtx670 mini gpu

Going to do some cutting on the case to get a 120mm radiator into the front of the case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Currently building a new sff system to replace my old one.
> 
> I have a lian li tu100 case, its filled with a asrock z77e itx mobo, wd black hdds, and a i3 3225 (no gpu yet)
> I wanted to get the system running and see what kind of air flow this little thing has in it. Im pretty happy with the case sofar, but I want to give is a little more... sparkle.
> 
> So I am ordering a rog mitx mobo, haswell i5 and a gtx670 mini gpu
> 
> Going to do some cutting on the case to get a 120mm radiator into the front of the case.


build log!


----------



## ejohnson

I will get one going soon. Mainly for the water cooled part. The rest of the build is pretty standard stuff.

But, here is a picture of it hooked up and running (comptuer to the left of the left monitor) with the asrock board. alogn with my other computers.... desk is a work in progress


----------



## steezebe

1) The AeroMini Tower. Build Log in Sig Block. I







SFF.

2)







3) The Silverstone FT-03 Mini is 17L, but with the backpack it is more... I think I'm right at 19L


----------



## Allanitomwesh

My PC is on the way,woohoo!


----------



## mironccr345

My Wifes SG05.


----------



## Saturos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Hmmm saturos - nice rig you got going there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume that once your wait-list pulls through you're going with a hardware transplant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allanitomwesh - nice sigged quote


Well I know I'm a month late, but I'll answer anyways.

This is actually my secondary system that I did for fun.









My main build is in a Prodigy with higher end parts. No pics because it's a half finished system right now. Once I found out about the Splash I halted all work on my prodigy.


----------



## eggDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks NFSxperts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for something different from the SG05...what about an Abee? I've been wanting to do one for a while now...


Hey there







Since I already have an SFF gaming build as my main rig, I am looking for awesome little uSFF cases for an HTPC build. Thanks to your Abee link I found this little thing, which seems like a great contender to the Streacom F1C EVO. Do you know how to buy the Abee cases in europe? Can't seem to find any resellers...


----------



## the Duff




----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggDK*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I already have an SFF gaming build as my main rig, I am looking for awesome little uSFF cases for an HTPC build. Thanks to your Abee link I found this little thing, which seems like a great contender to the Streacom F1C EVO. Do you know how to buy the Abee cases in europe? Can't seem to find any resellers...


You might want to check out the Antec ISK 110. It isn't as elegant, but it's $70 shipped (plus tax) here in the US and comes with an integrated 90 watt power supply. You can use a 65W CPU or even a A10-5800k or A10-6800K with the CPU undervolted and the GPU OCed to 1000 MHz+ while still only pulling about 60-70W under load.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggDK*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I already have an SFF gaming build as my main rig, I am looking for awesome little uSFF cases for an HTPC build. Thanks to your Abee link I found this little thing, which seems like a great contender to the Streacom F1C EVO. Do you know how to buy the Abee cases in europe? Can't seem to find any resellers...


Here is the only company I know of in the EU that sells Abee


----------



## Yakikuze

Well now u guys can add me in, im using Silverstone FT-03 mini, moded, watercooled using rigid tube.

can check out my woklog here MagnusOpus2.0 [FT03mini] sff+mod+wc+rigid tube


----------



## NFSxperts

Looking good! I added
steezebe - SilverStone FT-03 MINI - Buildlog (external watercooling!)
mironccr345 - SG05 - Link
Yakikuze - SilverStone FT-03 MINI - Buildlog (watercooling!)

PM me if I missed your name.


----------



## WiSK

I just realised never posted my rigs in here

*SG05* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3635655 (some photos there)

 

*FT03-mini* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3635655
Build log here http://www.overclock.net/t/1347447/build-log-lori-lemaris-watercooled-ft03-mini


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> My PC is on the way,woohoo!


spoke too soon and jinxed it


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> spoke too soon and jinxed it


Awww, that sucks. Shipping or supply problem?

On another note, I redesigned the OP. Tell me what you think.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Awww, that sucks. Shipping or supply problem?
> 
> On another note, I redesigned the OP. Tell me what you think.


Great idea, but for me unfortunately the 4th column is hidden by the "recent reviews". Both on Firefox and IE.

Edit: I found in "Edit Account Details" an option for "View Forums Full Width" and then I can see it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Awww, that sucks. Shipping or supply problem?
> 
> On another note, I redesigned the OP. Tell me what you think.


Shipping problems, but I'll get it sorted next week. Then another 2 to get it







Shopping on the other side of the planet has been way too much hassle.


----------



## MiiX

Can anyone tell me the space between the PSU and the front fan in the SG05?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the space between the PSU and the front fan in the SG05?


I make it 134mm.


----------



## MiiX

damned, I need another 5mm :\ back to the drawing board...


----------



## Jason7890

Heres mine.Has a Asus Direct CU Mini GTX760 OC in there now though.The SG05 is awesome,temps are good aswell.


----------



## Yakikuze

check out my worklog at http://www.overclock.net/t/1423648/magnusopus2-0-ft03mini-sff-mod-wc-rigid-tube/120


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Great idea, but for me unfortunately the 4th column is hidden by the "recent reviews". Both on Firefox and IE.
> 
> Edit: I found in "Edit Account Details" an option for "View Forums Full Width" and then I can see it.


I reorganized it to 3 columns, very time consuming. I also added new members.
@Yakikuze, thats a nice looking mod


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I reorganized it to 3 columns, very time consuming. I also added new members.
> @Yakikuze, thats a nice looking mod


Alright, thanks man.


----------



## NFSxperts

The OP has been updated with jonsbo cases, but I don't think the UMX1 is 16.6L as the specs states.
http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_21_1.html

Anyone see the steam box prototype? More manufacturers should be designing cases like this instead of trying to copy the bitfenix prodigy. From the pictures, it looks like each major component has its own ducted airflow.


----------



## eggDK

I'm really liking the look of that Jonsbo UMX1! Would have liked to see it with some hardware mounted... But why don't you believe the dimensions? Maybe they mixed around W and D, I think..? But 16.56L sounds about right..


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggDK*
> 
> I'm really liking the look of that Jonsbo UMX1! Would have liked to see it with some hardware mounted... But why don't you believe the dimensions? Maybe they mixed around W and D, I think..? But 16.56L sounds about right..


It seems unnecessarily large, even, considering how limited it is (no expansion slots).


----------



## MiiX

If you sum up the specs of it, well, it is 16.56L
30cm*16cm*34,5cm/1000=16,56L


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It seems unnecessarily large, even, considering how limited it is (no expansion slots).


Calculation adds in the feet probably.


----------



## Yakikuze

U guys can vote Magnus Opus 2.0 for Mod of the month!
Cast ur vote now! Every vote count!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437392/october-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live/30


----------



## NFSxperts

@Yakikuze Done, I voted for your case.

I got a power meter over the weekend. I'm surprised at how few watts my itx folding rig consumes at full load.
specs are:
460gtx 1gb, stock 2500k, 2 sticks of 1.5V DDR3, Silverstone ST45SF-G.

system idle draws 58watts from the wall
460gtx folding by itself 169watts
2500k folding 117watts
460gtx + stock 2500k folding on 2 cores draws 197watts
460gtx + stock 2500k folding on 3 cores draws 210watts
460gtx + stock 2500k folding on 4 cores draws 211watts

I had thought it would use around 400watts


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> @Yakikuze Done, I voted for your case.


thanks man!


----------



## NFSxperts

I added the Xigatek Nebula and the Antec ISK600 to the list.
The Nebula is a great looking case but only accommodates short gpu and holds only 2 hdd.


Xigmatek Nebula
206 x 330 x 206mm / 14L
Product Page
Antec ISK600
195 x 260 x 369mm / 18.7L
Product Page


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Only one fan,short coolers.....ok,yet another case ruined by ATX PSU support.


----------



## Smanci

I'll be getting the Cooltek U2 if I manage to trade/sell my 660 TTFIII for Zotac's tiiiiny GTX 660


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^Sweet. Eyeing the UMX2 myself ...


----------



## AlphaC

OP should be adding EVGA Hadron Air I believe.

EVGA Hadron Air
Width: 6.6in - 169mm
Height: 12in - 305mm
Depth: 12.1in - 308mm
16L
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=110-MA-1001-K1


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> OP should be adding EVGA Hadron Air I believe.


Thanks for the tip, I've added both the Hadron Air as well as the Hydro.
Also updated the FAQ area.

EVGA Hadron Air
169 x 305 x 308mm / 15.9L
itx, double slot, 500W Flex-ATX
Product Page
EVGA Hadron Hydro
169 x 350 x 308mm / 18.2L
itx, double slot, 500W Flex-ATX
Product Page


----------



## Qtrmeg

NFSxperts, you used the package dimensions for the Lian Li Q03, not the actual case size.

Lian-Li PC-Q03
"Package Dimensions"
230 x 308 x 259mm / 18.3L

"Case Size"
W) 199mm
(H) 245mm
(D) 210mm 10.2L


----------



## NFSxperts

thanks for the heads up, its fixed now. Do you have that case? If you do, want to join the club?


----------



## Qtrmeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> thanks for the heads up, its fixed now. Do you have that case? If you do, want to join the club?


I am pretty sure I will build with one soon, which is how I ended up here. Your first post with cases in order of size is such a great way to shop cases, and it is much appreciated.

This all started with me building a server in a Lian Li Q25 case, (which is probably too big to be included in this thread at 20L), and I fell in love with it. Since it is sitting on the end of my desk I thought I could replace this ATX tower paperweight I am using with a smaller case that would match it. The Q11 Lian Li case would have been perfect for what I want but the sides screw on. That leaves only 1 case with the "look" I want in the small size range I want, the Lian Li Q03.

Now that I have boxed myself into a corner with the small size of the Q03 I have to sort out what to fit in it. With no case fan heat will be an issue so I have been thinking of taking the I3-4130T CPU from the server, that has zero heat issues, and use it in this build. So this is where I am with that >>> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Qtrmeg/saved/2ZWR

What is going to save this build is I don't need a graphics card, but I really think I want more CPU. On the other hand I so rarely crank things up the I3-4130T will be fine for 90+% of what I do, and I already have it. The MSI motherboard just happens to have the best layout for cables, and they do have a Z87 version but I can't think of a reason to upgrade to that.

I'll pull the trigger on something soon but I doubt whatever I build will impress you guys that much. I'm just looking for a desktop tool not a tire screeching gaming rig. I'll join up so at least you have a Q03 owner here.


----------



## NFSxperts

Your list looks good. If you already have the cpu, then you should just use it. Out of curiosity, what type of server will you be running to make you think you'll need a more powerful cpu?

Added the new SilverStone HTPC case to the list

*SilverStone Milo ML06*
350 x 99 x 205mm / 7.1L
itx, low profile gpu, SFX PSU
Product Page


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*This club is now [Official]!







*


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This club is now [Official]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice









although i feel left out as the only cases i have are a fractal design define mini (which isnt sff enough but it would be on its side under a tv shelf lol)

but could i join with an FT03 ? I bought this and two days later the mini came out ..









it has a SFF horizontal footprint


----------



## Qtrmeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Your list looks good. If you already have the cpu, then you should just use it. Out of curiosity, what type of server will you be running to make you think you'll need a more powerful cpu?


It's an Unraid media server and it runs just fine the way it is, it's the desktop I wanted more CPU in. The Q03 doesn't have a case fan, (yet), and limited amount of room for a CPU cooler. This is why I am toying around with using the I3-4130T w/ TDP of 35w vs say an I5-4670 w/ TDP of 84w.

The 4130T is the safe/easy choice but I think I'll regret not trying the 4670. I'm pretty sure the 4670 will be fine with a low profile cooler, (70mm max), and if not I can install a case fan on the bottom.


----------



## jhaze84

I'd like to join the club with my first SFF build.









4770K and GTX 780 Ti in a Silverstone SG08.

I'm not too big into modding, but I may at some point look into shortening the included PSU's cables, because they are WAY too long.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i feel left out as the only cases i have are a fractal design define mini (which isnt sff enough but it would be on its side under a tv shelf lol)
> 
> but could i join with an FT03 ? I bought this and two days later the mini came out ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a SFF horizontal footprint


Unfortunately its larger than 20 Liters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qtrmeg*
> 
> It's an Unraid media server and it runs just fine the way it is, it's the desktop I wanted more CPU in. The Q03 doesn't have a case fan, (yet), and limited amount of room for a CPU cooler. This is why I am toying around with using the I3-4130T w/ TDP of 35w vs say an I5-4670 w/ TDP of 84w.
> 
> The 4130T is the safe/easy choice but I think I'll regret not trying the 4670. I'm pretty sure the 4670 will be fine with a low profile cooler, (70mm max), and if not I can install a case fan on the bottom.


Putting the i3 in the Q03 sounds great, but is there a place for a case fan in the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> I'd like to join the club with my first SFF build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770K and GTX 780 Ti in a Silverstone SG08.
> 
> I'm not too big into modding, but I may at some point look into shortening the included PSU's cables, because they are WAY too long.
> 
> 
> Looks good. I've added you


----------



## crazy8s

My SG05. i5-2400, AXP-140, MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming





SSD attached with velcro and this is probably as tidy as I'm going to get with the cabling


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy8s*
> 
> My SG05. i5-2400, AXP-140, MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming
> 
> SSD attached with velcro and this is probably as tidy as I'm going to get with the cabling


Welcome to the club! Is the CPU passive cooled?


----------



## dizzy4

My Lian-li Q11-W based build died a month or two ago so I decided that along with a new mobo, I would also get a new case. I loved my little portal themed watercooled ITX build, but it was time to move to something more manageable -- I got a node 304.

I needed a new cooler too since the stock one had broken clips. I tried a very cheap sff cooler from the egg that didn't fit with my ram so I went into my old Xeon rig and adapted the Zalman CNPS9700 NT (yes the nvidia edition). It is all running like a dream and now has a 2TB RAID1 array for secure storage. Anyway, I will get some pictures up soon.

Furthermore, I plan on upgrading to 4k in the next few months and I am happy to say that I will be staying SFF


----------



## crazy8s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Is the CPU passive cooled?


It was until recently as I replaced my sound card with the graphics card. Currently have a temporary 92mm fan sitting on the heatsink until my 140mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fan arrives as the PSU has been flipped upside down. Will most likely try to mount the 92mm fan externally to help with the airflow from the graphics card.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> My Lian-li Q11-W based build died a month or two ago so I decided that along with a new mobo, I would also get a new case. I loved my little portal themed watercooled ITX build, but it was time to move to something more manageable -- I got a node 304.
> 
> I needed a new cooler too since the stock one had broken clips. I tried a very cheap sff cooler from the egg that didn't fit with my ram so I went into my old Xeon rig and adapted the Zalman CNPS9700 NT (yes the nvidia edition). It is all running like a dream and now has a 2TB RAID1 array for secure storage. Anyway, I will get some pictures up soon.
> 
> Furthermore, I plan on upgrading to 4k in the next few months and I am happy to say that I will be staying SFF


Cool, can't wait to see your new build. Will you be doing a full loop?

I've added several uSFF cases. I'm including NUC cases as well since they are uSFF and are sold as standalone cases.

SilverStone Petit PT14
106 x 38 x 122mm / 0.5L
Intel NUC, external adapter
Product Page


SilverStone Petit PT13
186 x 42 x 181mm / 1.4L
thin-itx, no gpu, external adapter
Product Page
SilverStone Milo ML05
350 x 99 x 204mm / 7.1L
itx, low profile gpu, SFX PSU
Product Page


SilverStone Milo ML06
350 x 99 x 205mm / 7.1L
itx, low profile gpu, SFX PSU
Product Page
LanGear Infinity
301 x 236 x 151.6mm / 10.8L
itx, double slot gpu, ATX PSU
Product Page


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> I'd like to join the club with my first SFF build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770K and GTX 780 Ti in a Silverstone SG08.
> 
> I'm not too big into modding, but I may at some point look into shortening the included PSU's cables, because they are WAY too long.


Hey, I see that you use Noctua NH-L9 to cool a 4770k. May I know your idle, load, and ambient temp?


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Hey, I see that you use Noctua NH-L9 to cool a 4770k. May I know your idle, load, and ambient temp?


Sure, no problem. These are all at stock clocks.

Ambient: 20°C
Idle: 31°C
Load (Prime95): 88°C

Decent enough for running at stock but definitely not for overclocking.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> Sure, no problem. These are all at stock clocks.
> 
> Ambient: 20°C
> Idle: 31°C
> Load (Prime95): 88°C
> 
> Decent enough for running at stock but definitely not for overclocking.


Thanks, it is indeed decent. Was previously unable to imagine this little fella cooling an i7 Haswell


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*


I love the build, so clean. What is the brand of the wrist rests you have? They look well designed.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I love the build, so clean. What is the brand of the wrist rests you have? They look well designed.


Thanks!







It's a Fellowes Microban with the cloth cover. Very comfortable and well made.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Pretty sure Jonsbo V3+ is dual slot for the gpu


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Pretty sure Jonsbo V3+ is dual slot for the gpu


Thanks for the tip, I'm double checking each case for any errors now.

Any of you seen the SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01 yet? The dimensions are supposedly 382 x 105 x 350mm, making it 14L.
Link


----------



## Mitch311

Can I join?
Moved from a TJ08-E to the SG05 a few months ago. Still not completely happy with the cabling but it's a lot better than it was at the start.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Unfortunately its larger than 20 Liters.


ohh ok ...









I guess il have to start my own "tall form factor club"


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> ohh ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess il have to start my own "tall form factor club"


Lol." You have to be this high to ride."


----------



## Aldrik

Hello, I'm new to the forums but inspired by all these SG05 cases, may I join?

Silverstone SG05
Corei7 4770K
2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro's
16GB DDR3 2400 G.Skill Ripjaws
H75 Corsair AIO WC
eVGA NVIDIA GeFroce GTX 780Ti
Silverstone 450W (GOLD) Modular
Asus Maximus Impact mITX.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice build








No idea what LianLi are smoking....
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/195986/lian-li-releases-the-pc-q33-chassis.html


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what LianLi are smoking....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/195986/lian-li-releases-the-pc-q33-chassis.html


I know what they have been smoking... waaaaay to many Prodigy's


----------



## Smanci

Am I the only one not seeing any major flaws?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Lian Li's latest brushed aluminum chassis accommodates CPU coolers up to 180mm (7.0") in height and *ATX power supplies up to 200mm in length.* The latest powerful *low- profile graphics cards up to 220mm (8.6")*


Tall CPU cooler,Extra long ATX psu,and a "powerful" low profile 8.5 inch gpu. How many of those do you know,that require said huge PSU?


----------



## Smanci

I don't mind placing a shorter PSU there and having some extra room for the cables. The case looks great, 18L in volume, can be used to build a pretty silent and powerful rig... Of course you can't fit a monster GPU there but other than that, I see no other deal-breakers.


----------



## Anthe

Like the look of that. Two questions though.

If I re-painted case would it require stripping black paint first? As painting over the black would increase thickness of everything and end up getting scraped off when fitting and removing lid.

Any pre-made USB 3.0 with audio ports front IO boards of correct dimensions to swap out the supplied USB 2.0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> 
> LanGear Infinity
> 301 x 236 x 151.6mm / 10.8L
> itx, double slot gpu, ATX PSU
> Product Page


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I don't mind placing a shorter PSU there and having some extra room for the cables. The case looks great, 18L in volume, can be used to build a pretty silent and powerful rig... Of course you can't fit a monster GPU there but other than that, I see no other deal-breakers.


Having unused space is a dealbreaker. makes the case unnecessarily large. They could've pulled off 15-14L easy with that layout.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what LianLi are smoking....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/195986/lian-li-releases-the-pc-q33-chassis.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Tall CPU cooler,Extra long ATX psu,and a "powerful" low profile 8.5 inch gpu. How many of those do you know,that require said huge PSU?


Techpowerup is misusing the term "low profile" here... the case accepts standard height cards. But yeah, the 220mm max length is limits the selection in the high performance segment to the short GTX760/670s, as shown in the pics.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Can I join?
> Moved from a TJ08-E to the SG05 a few months ago. Still not completely happy with the cabling but it's a lot better than it was at the start.


Added you. Is that a short cable kit or did you re-crimp all the cables yourself? It looks nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> ohh ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess il have to start my own "tall form factor club"


There's a club for beastly itx/matx rigs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what LianLi are smoking....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/195986/lian-li-releases-the-pc-q33-chassis.html


At least its easy to access your hardware and do cable management in that. The short gpu really does limit your choices.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> Hello, I'm new to the forums but inspired by all these SG05 cases, may I join?
> 
> Silverstone SG05
> Corei7 4770K
> 2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro's
> 16GB DDR3 2400 G.Skill Ripjaws
> H75 Corsair AIO WC
> eVGA NVIDIA GeFroce GTX 780Ti
> Silverstone 450W (GOLD) Modular
> Asus Maximus Impact mITX.


Added you as well, that's one powerful system you got there. Everything looks great, especially the cable management.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Like the look of that. Two questions though.
> 
> If I re-painted case would it require stripping black paint first? As painting over the black would increase thickness of everything and end up getting scraped off when fitting and removing lid.
> 
> Any pre-made USB 3.0 with audio ports front IO boards of correct dimensions to swap out the supplied USB 2.0?


It's best to contact the company directly. I'm not sure if that case has gone into the production stage yet.
http://www.lan-gear.eu/langear-contact

For painting cases, its best to sand it and then apply a primer first before spraying your own color so that the paint doesn't chip off.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you as well, that's one powerful system you got there. Everything looks great, especially the cable management.


Thank you, the PSU is really close to it's limit, I have the CPU OC'd to 4.5GHz @ 1.18v and as long as I don't OC the GPU everything is fine.

Even with the CPU at stock I cannot OC the GPU without a reboot from the PSU. I am hoping the 550W version of this PSU comes out soon.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Jonsbo/Cooltek W1
Product page
press


----------



## akromatic

i just got myself one of the lian li train cases, no idea what to do with it yet though


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jonsbo/Cooltek W1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Product page
> press


Any reason it looks almost the same as the ncase m1? (With a similar name as well)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any reason it looks almost the same as the ncase m1? (With a similar name as well)


Looks similar but it's Prodigy sized, 30 litres. They just borrowed the bevelled frontpanel design, which Lian Li has also recently borrowed.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> Thank you, the PSU is really close to it's limit, I have the CPU OC'd to 4.5GHz @ 1.18v and as long as I don't OC the GPU everything is fine.
> 
> Even with the CPU at stock I cannot OC the GPU without a reboot from the PSU. I am hoping the 550W version of this PSU comes out soon.


Yeah, yours is one of those rare cases when you actually do need more than 450W. I was surprised to find that my rig uses less than 300W.
I'm guesting the 500W SFX will be out early next year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i just got myself one of the lian li train cases, no idea what to do with it yet though


Does it have the train tracks? Put it out on display until you get the parts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jonsbo/Cooltek W1
> Product page
> press


At 31.2L its not really SFF, and there's lots of wasted space in the bottom front panel area, and it looks like there's enough room for a 5.25" bay but they opted for a slim OOD.


----------



## akromatic

well its not the deluxe version so it doesnt come with the extra tracks, motor and steam maker but it does come with a set of tracks.

I'm trying to figure out how i'm going to mount a GPU to it and turn it into a steam machine when have some cash flowing for another build and perhaps find myself the steam maker for lawls


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> At 31.2L its not really SFF, and there's lots of wasted space in the bottom front panel area, and it looks like there's enough room for a 5.25" bay but they opted for a slim OOD.


I just figured I should share it coz it looks like the M1. Anyone else notice how everyone who "borrows" the M1 look makes a huge 30L case?


----------



## akromatic

I'd like to share something special with you guys that i happen to get at bargain bin prices




some future mods that i'd intend to do with it, cut 2 panels for the front and back so i can fit a graphics card in it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'm double checking each case for any errors now.
> 
> Any of you seen the SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01 yet? The dimensions are supposedly 382 x 105 x 350mm, making it 14L.
> Link


I was at the silverstone US HQ on Monday last week, Joel let me take a look at the one they will take to CES, really cool case. And includes riser card for GPU since it's mouthed parallel to mobo. Will only take SFX psu.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was at the silverstone US HQ on Monday last week, Joel let me take a look at the one they will take to CES, really cool case. And includes riser card for GPU since it's mouthed parallel to mobo. Will only take SFX psu, and they will be releasing a 600 sfx gold at CES also.


Cool if the new SFX PSU will be a 600W version. Previously they had listed it as 550+ W on the website.
Ma I ask why you were invited to the SilverSTone HQ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Ma I ask why you were invited to the SilverSTone HQ?


I was invited because I'm a dealer for them with a retail store less than 20 miles from their US base of operations in Chino CA.

And I wasn't so much invited as I was picking up inventory and Joel knows I like SFF cases among other things PC related. The case also is going to come with at least 2-120mm THIN fans that I told him we will definitely want to be able to have as a retail item also!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to share something special with you guys that i happen to get at bargain bin prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some future mods that i'd intend to do with it, cut 2 panels for the front and back so i can fit a graphics card in it


It's glorious


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> I'd like to share something special with you guys that i happen to get at bargain bin prices
> 
> some future mods that i'd intend to do with it, cut 2 panels for the front and back so i can fit a graphics card in it


What are those slots for in the front panel? Wouldn't the original fan provide better air flow? It looks like it'll have negative pressure so dust will be sucked in from there.
The case is very unique but isn't practical. Very good for display or a conversation starter, I'd imagine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It WILL be a 600 gold fully modular, just like the 450 gold.
> 
> I was invited because I'm a dealer for them with a retail store less than 20 miles from their US base of operations in Chino CA.
> 
> And I wasn't so much invited as I was picking up inventory and Joel knows I like SFF cases among other things PC related. The case also is going to come with at least 2-120mm THIN fans that I told him we will definitely want to be able to have as a retail item also!


Thanks for letting us know. I might get that even though I using less than 300W and depending on the fan noise. I have the 1.0 450SF-G so the fan is quite noisy.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Do you know how long after CES that 600W will hit shelves Jimhans1?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Do you know how long after CES that 600W will hit shelves Jimhans1?


Joel didn't say when I was there talking to him, I will ask tomorrow, have another order to pick up for inventory @the store, so I will ask then and post reply here ASAP.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Much appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Lutfij

Jimhans1 - you made me really happy - now I'm gonna put off my second ST45SF-G purchase







I wish I could swap my order for the ST45SF-G and get the SFX 600W psu right NOW !!!


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What are those slots for in the front panel? Wouldn't the original fan provide better air flow? It looks like it'll have negative pressure so dust will be sucked in from there.
> The case is very unique but isn't practical. Very good for display or a conversation starter, I'd imagine.
> Thanks for letting us know. I might get that even though I using less than 300W and depending on the fan noise. I have the 1.0 450SF-G so the fan is quite noisy.


original front came with a 120mm fan but it takes up too much space internally so im replacing it with 2x 60mm intakes and a open grill for the GPU to pull air in, the other image on the right would be the rear panel with a 60mm fan exhaust directly above the GPU slot. so i guess the net result would be positive pressure but i dont mind dust as long as cooling is efficient like my ISK100 is currently in negative pressure but it doesnt suck in much dust. none the less it would a very unique case and definately a conversation starter but i wont be the only one with that case with the same mods at my LAN. I'm building one exactly the same for a mate that goes to the same LAN as well.

my current worry would be the stock PSU being a 300w with no PCIe 6/8 pin connectors and i dont exactly have the budget for the 450w silverstone yet

do note the case originally does not support GPUs or any expansion so with my current planned cutouts i'd be sacrificing CPU cooling capabilities to a low profile CPU cooler but this way i can fit a short dual slot GPU like the 670DCUII mini or an AMD equiv considering what i currently fit in it is a AMD A10 5800k pending for kaveri upgrade if my pockets run that deep

mean while on another project i'd soon be equipping my ISK100 with an external detachable GPU


----------



## Allanitomwesh

most sff rigs are multimedia PC's and aren't always beastly. An NUC for instance, would look lost on the beastly mATX thread.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

It's two sides of the same coin. While both threads are slow enough to combine them, the resulting spread would make things even more confusing.

I've always argued that what was special about good hardware in a small case was the density more so than raw dimensions. To me, any case with loads of empty space inside is a waste. That's where the NUC and a "beastly" build can find common ground.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The problem there is that any watercooling centric case without the rads,with god forbid,Intel's stock cooler,would fail your criteria. And one could always put an itx build in a cosmos for any number of reasons,and it would also fail your criteria.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The problem there is that any watercooling centric case without the rads,with god forbid,Intel's stock cooler,would fail your criteria. And one could always put an itx build in a cosmos for any number of reasons,and it would also fail your criteria.


Well, if you've got room for a 360 rad and there's just nothing there, that's wasted space. If you've got a Cosmos with an ITX board in it, your case is at least 4 times bigger than it needs to be! There's nothing SFF about that.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well, if you've got room for a 360 rad and there's just nothing there, that's wasted space. If you've got a Cosmos with an ITX board in it, your case is at least 4 times bigger than it needs to be! There's nothing SFF about that.


my point being,
How do you measure empty space?
This club does exactly that by giving a maximum volume. It was put to a poll as you can see. A 20L case will always be SFF,beastly or not. A beastly rig could be a 780 SLI in a Corsair 350D or Caselabs S5 which ISNT a small case, by virtue of things it supports. For instance,the prodigy recently turned mATX,so the space was always there,which is why there was an uproar about it being eligible in the beastly thread. Interestingly, the poll agrees with the Intel definitions of SFF. So you could say its "legit"


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> It's two sides of the same coin. While both threads are slow enough to combine them, the resulting spread would make things even more confusing.
> 
> I've always argued that what was special about good hardware in a small case was the density more so than raw dimensions. To me, any case with loads of empty space inside is a waste. That's where the NUC and a "beastly" build can find common ground.


+1 and i share the same view, its all about space being utilized

or performance density ratio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> my point being,
> How do you measure empty space?
> This club does exactly that by giving a maximum volume. It was put to a poll as you can see. A 20L case will always be SFF,beastly or not. A beastly rig could be a 780 SLI in a Corsair 350D or Caselabs S5 which ISNT a small case, by virtue of things it supports. For instance,the prodigy recently turned mATX,so the space was always there,which is why there was an uproar about it being eligible in the beastly thread. Interestingly, the poll agrees with the Intel definitions of SFF. So you could say its "legit"


the 20L definition what what defines the "small" part of the category. it can be small but not beastly or achieve a decent performance density. for example stuffing an intel atom or e350 AMD into a SG08 is still small but hugely waste of space when you can fit the same build in a much small case.

a DTX board in a SG05 with 780 SLI and a decent quad core is dense and beastly however the same configuration in an ATX case is no longer as dense given the amount of extra volume it occupies.

prodigy turned matx is not the issue but rather the prodigy itself. its size is overly inefficient and ineffective that tbh with some mods can even fit a full ATX build inside it.

IMO and the nature/spirit of SFF is all the same, we challenge both size, performance density and space utilization trying to achieve the the most powerful builds given the available space and fully utilizing it rather then having empty unused spaces that would be otherwise use for something else or further reduction in size

which is why my ISK100 build with an A10 5800k is considered "beastly" in a sense even if i dont have a dedicated GPU equipped to it. its a 5L case with a quad core and a GPU performance equivalent to a 6670 which allows me to play just about any game on low-mid

i think we should revive the performance density thread or make one just for SFF club


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Jimhans1 - you made me really happy - now I'm gonna put off my second ST45SF-G purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could swap my order for the ST45SF-G and get the SFX 600W psu right NOW !!!


The 600 SFX Gold Modular is slated for availability in first quarter 2014 I was told today. hopefully before march was the expectation.


----------



## Lutfij

Then that calls for a nullification of the first ST45SF-G order I'll be placing from newegg. Gotta ghetto rig my splash with an ATX PSU and hold out until silverstone release it.

I don't suppose you know how much the unit may cost...?









Thanks for the info though mate!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Then that calls for a nullification of the first ST45SF-G order I'll be placing from newegg. Gotta ghetto rig my splash with an ATX PSU and hold out until silverstone release it.
> 
> I don't suppose you know how much the unit may cost...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info though mate!


And since there is basically no competition to them in that market, its gonna suck for a while. Considering MSRP for the 450 NOT-Gold is 59.99, there is definitely a premium being paid for the modularity.


----------



## opty165

Just posting up my Project Kaveri photo's for the club! It's currently an Intel Atom platform, but changing real soon. My case is the Wesena ITX1 (without dvd slot). Link to build log in my sig.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Just posting up my Project Kaveri photo's for the club! It's currently an Intel Atom platform, but changing real soon. My case is the Wesena ITX1 (without dvd slot). Link to build log in my sig.


I love that case, it's like the Mac Mini.

Up until this year I've had nothing but ATX/mATX systems but after seeing the Prodigy I just had to get a mITX for my next build, and it's pretty fun to build something of this size. The Prodigy might be a fatso compared to the SFF cases in this topic, but I'd like to do another build in a smaller case. Custom made, affordable and still very powerful.


----------



## WALSRU

The PSU news is so exciting! Overclocking my Titan shuts down my whole PC. I'll probably order on day one! (I hope it's a bit quieter than the G)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Check this out guys.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1456102/nfc-systems-s3-and-s3-mini-itx-cases


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Check this out guys.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1456102/nfc-systems-s3-and-s3-mini-itx-cases


Looks neat but the requirement for an external power brick will kill it for most people here.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You'd have a very hard time keeping anything that uses more than 250W cool anyway.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You'd have a very hard time keeping anything that uses more than 250W cool anyway.


I wouldn't think so, that case is mostly mesh.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It also has a 8 inch limit on gpu length and you're not putting any coolers significantly taller than Intel's in it,so again,good luck cooling an extreme OC. It's not what the case was designed for. You could get a decent OC on both the gpu and CPU,but nothing voltage cranking.


----------



## sidneylopsides

Hi! I'm looking to rebuild my PC into a SFF case and during my research came across this thread. I hope it's ok to ask for advice here, as I don't have a build to post yet.

Basically I have a large tower at the moment, i7-3770k, Asus 6850, 16GB, a 240GB SSD and 500GB 3.5". There's now nowhere to set up that and a desk. The video editing and "work" stuff is now handled by a laptop.

I want to rebuild so i can have it in the shelves under the TV, and use it mainly for my steam library, which is mostly older games bought on sale. Games like Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Fallout, War Thunder.

The shelves are mounted in a cavity in the chimney breast, so I have a size limit, basically 200x360x360mm (HxWxD) unless it's a slim case that would pass under the shelf brackets, then it could be full 440mm width

My default build is an SG05 and motherboard to suit, use most of my existing kit and it's done. Simple, easy, and feels a bit common in SFF circles...

However, I really like the idea of something as small as the Silverstone ML05. As fas as I can tell, a Sapphire low profile 7750 would give me roughly the same gaming performance as my 6850, but lower power and heat.

I can't find any builds with the ML05 that try to get some gaming performance from it, but does it seem realistic to try?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah, a 7750LP would fit just fine.


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Is that a short cable kit or did you re-crimp all the cables yourself? It looks nice.


Made the cables myself. Took a bit of time but imo it was worth it. Still think that some of the cables could be shorter. My main gripe though is the length of the USB3 cable. In a case this small it doesn't need to be so long. Does anyone know if shorter cables are available?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Just posting up my Project Kaveri photo's for the club! It's currently an Intel Atom platform, but changing real soon. My case is the Wesena ITX1 (without dvd slot). Link to build log in my sig.


Added you. I personally can't wait until APUs can game at 1080 so I can move into a smaller case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Check this out guys.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1456102/nfc-systems-s3-and-s3-mini-itx-cases


The 3rd pic in that link (the one with the vertical stand) is the prototype, the final product does not look like that. I like the prototype design more myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Looks neat but the requirement for an external power brick will kill it for most people here.


Maybe future designs will allow power bricks to be clipped on internally or externally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidneylopsides*
> 
> Hi! I'm looking to rebuild my PC into a SFF case and during my research came across this thread. I hope it's ok to ask for advice here, as I don't have a build to post yet.
> 
> I can't find any builds with the ML05 that try to get some gaming performance from it, but does it seem realistic to try?


Go for it. If you're putting it in the tv cabinet, then an htpc case will be more fitting.


----------



## Vortaku

does the ncase m1 count? if so put me down!!!!!!!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> does the ncase m1 count? if so put me down!!!!!!!


Yep, its 12.6 Liters. I'll add you once you post pics


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look what I found!
Rosewill Legacy Series powered by Jonsbo
There's also the ATX and mATX ones but those aren't relevant here.


----------



## Smanci

Apparently Cooltek = Jonsbo = Rosewill


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So it would seem,only Cooltek don't offer Jonsbo's ENTIRE LINE! from V2 V3+(cooltek minicube) to UMX2(ATX)
EDIT
still no V2+,must be due to its lack of GPU support, I wonder if they'll offer Chenbro's NUC chassis (aluminum, HDD bay like Brix Pro) to compensate?


----------



## francisco9751

nothing about the silverstone sfx psu 600W?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Apparently Cooltek = Jonsbo = Rosewill


Rosewill is Newegg own brand. They source cases from many vendors, including Jonsbo. They source fans from Akasa. PSUs from Seasonic, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> nothing about the silverstone sfx psu 600W?


Seems the launch is delayed again. Maybe CeBIT then


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Seems the launch is delayed again. Maybe CeBIT then


To know what pia coming but to not know when is a terrible thing.


----------



## Ribozyme

Be quiet announced a new sfx psu on CES .400 watt bronze, doesn't sound to exciting but it is all I need with my setup, I hope it'll be quiet.

Also add me to the club with my node 304. The noctua NH-D14 in there makes it dense for sure. I don't use any of the hard drive cages though so that's wasted space for me. I will be migrating to the Ncase M1 once I find a suitable quiet PSU.


----------



## staticz

Looking very closely at the Q03 from Lian Li, but having a hard time finding many build pics out there. Is this case not popular for a reason?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Single slot no fans short gpu.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Single slot no fans short gpu.


7750? any such GPU is going to be low performance anyway and makes little difference to onboard


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well, the Jonsbo V3+/Rosewill Legacy v3+ is dual slot,allowing "mini" cards like gtx 760. Which one would you get?


----------



## Deaam

Here is my allmost finished, hardly modded Cooltek/Jonsbo U2-ITX case.









Somekinda project log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442893/project-ot-ov-ultimate-watercooled-cooltek-u2-5-1-update/0_50#post_21519953


----------



## staticz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well, the Jonsbo V3+/Rosewill Legacy v3+ is dual slot,allowing "mini" cards like gtx 760. Which one would you get?


That is my next option and it is half the price of the Q03 on Newegg. I love Lian-li cases, but would like the option for a better gfx card at some point. I'm going to look for some jonsbo builds.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look for DIYPC/Cooltek Coolcube build logs if for V3+.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Be quiet announced a new sfx psu on CES .400 watt bronze, doesn't sound to exciting but it is all I need with my setup, I hope it'll be quiet.
> 
> Also add me to the club with my node 304. The noctua NH-D14 in there makes it dense for sure. I don't use any of the hard drive cages though so that's wasted space for me. I will be migrating to the Ncase M1 once I find a suitable quiet PSU.


Got any pictures of the internals so I can add a link next to your name?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Here is my allmost finished, hardly modded Cooltek/Jonsbo U2-ITX case.
> 
> 
> 
> Somekinda project log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442893/project-ot-ov-ultimate-watercooled-cooltek-u2-5-1-update/0_50#post_21519953


That is simply amazing. Very nice design. That front/side panel design is what coolermaster should have gone with their new HAF case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staticz*
> 
> That is my next option and it is half the price of the Q03 on Newegg. I love Lian-li cases, but would like the option for a better gfx card at some point. I'm going to look for some jonsbo builds.


That would be my next choice as well, but keep in mind that there's no place for a case fan and cpu cooler options are limited.
http://www.jonsbo.com/en/images/g101/r09.jpg
If you don't mind, the SilverStone SG06 is a popular case as well.


----------



## staticz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That would be my next choice as well, but keep in mind that there's no place for a case fan and cpu cooler options are limited.
> http://www.jonsbo.com/en/images/g101/r09.jpg
> If you don't mind, the SilverStone SG06 is a popular case as well.


I really like the cube/tower style over the shoebox design. We'll see, I keep getting slightly bigger each time I look at my options







Wanted to stay really small, but I don't want to overheat either.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staticz*
> 
> I really like the cube/tower style over the shoebox design. We'll see, I keep getting slightly bigger each time I look at my options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to stay really small, but I don't want to overheat either.


The SG05 is more cube than shoebox!! And it's got a nice big 120mm fan up front.......


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That fan works wonders,especially on the hard drives. My system is prancing along in the 30s and the ambient is usually 27°C or so.


----------



## Deaam

Heres my another SFF:

Totally modded Lian li Q08


----------



## Machupo

I decided to reduce the volume of my gaming system from the modded PC-Q02 (6.9L) that I think I posted in this thread somewhere to a scratch build (2.9L). Still a work in progress, but all that is left is sanding, finishing, prep, and paint... the cramming and wiring is complete











More info: over in the buildlog thread at H


----------



## Ribozyme

Some internal shots from when I installed my second ssd. Now have 750gb ssd storage: awesome.


Hmm doesn't let me upload other pics. Well they are crappy anyways









Ah this one works: ncase tease.


----------



## NFSxperts

Added 2 more cases.
and unfortunately, the Lian-Li Q08 is over 20L








still, it looks very nice. I thought it was a bitfenix before I noticed you had rotated it upside down.

Lian-Li PC-TU100
170 x 277 x 252mm / 11.9L
m-itx, double slot gpu, SFX PSU
Product Page
Lian-Li PC-Q33
229 x 328 x 240mm / 18L
m-itx, double slot gpu, ATX PSU
Product Page


----------



## HandsomeChow

Just a notification, the New Silverstone RVZ01 Mitx 14 litre case is out and so is the SG08 Lite is out.
The SG08 is now updated to properly support single radiators of 120mm to 140mm. Not sure about a 180mm but i am sure you can fit one there if you mod a bit.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Just a notification, the New Silverstone RVZ01 Mitx 14 litre case is out and so is the SG08 Lite is out.
> The SG08 is now updated to properly support single radiators of 120mm to 140mm. Not sure about a 180mm but i am sure you can fit one there if you mod a bit.


I spoke with Joel @silverstone yesterday, and since there was a German "leak" about the 600watt Gold SFX PSU, I can fully confirm that there WILL be a SFX gold 600 fully modular, and it's slated for release either end of Q1-2014 or beginning of Q2-2014, no pricing info as of yet, I was trying to convince him that it should replace the 450gold at its price point and keep the 450 and 300 non-modular PSU's, since I'm sure most people looking at the 450G would probably just rather buy the 600G instead.........

The RVZ01 is set to land at the port of Long Beach around the 27th of January, should be shipping out to fulfill orders the following week.


----------



## Anthe

Wonder how long before ML07 arrives, and if will be available besides black.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Wonder how long before ML07 arrives, and if will be available besides black.


I'm placing an order for store stock today, I'll ask and see what they say.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I spoke with Joel @silverstone yesterday, and since there was a German "leak" about the 600watt Gold SFX PSU, I can *fully confirm* that there WILL be a SFX gold 600 fully modular, and it's slated for release either end of Q1-2014 or beginning of Q2-2014


Wasn't it you who helped Joel leak that it would be released at CES, that was several weeks before the Euro rep leaked to Sweclockers.









I asked Tony Ou himself and he replied,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony Ou, Marketing Manager, Silverstone TW*
> The reason we don't like to reveal what we are working on so soon is that it takes a while to go from final prototype to production and delays happen quite frequently during this phase (safety testing, production tuning/validation, etc...). We'd hate to get people's hopes up and have them wait for something that doesn't come out as estimated. I can say our goal is to get it out in Q2, but it could very well be after June if there are any hiccups.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Wasn't it you who helped Joel leak that it would be released at CES, that was several weeks before the Euro rep leaked to Sweclockers.


Yes, I accidentally let the cat out of the bag, and then tried to edit out the posts as best I could at the request of Silverstone, as it was going to be announced in some way at CES, the German leak was on a much broader scale then these forums though. And since I was told it was no longer a secret, I was able to let what I had been told out as public now. So I did.

As to the ML03 asked about earlier, no ETA yet. Sorry.


----------



## mudblood72

My name is Demond. Here is a Pic of my Node 304 White. Case volume: 19.5 Liters



http://imgur.com/a/jjOIW


----------



## mudblood72

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/usff-sff-club


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So basically 600W SFX in time for Haswell Refresh /Haswell - E? Fair enough.


----------



## MiiX

So... A 600W PSU can do two GTX 780's in SLI with good headroom for overclocking and watercooling based on this review...
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html

Im so going to swap out my Corsair HX750W(which has a awful whining noise at ~300w load.







)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> So... A 600W PSU can do two GTX 780's in SLI with good headroom for overclocking and watercooling based on this review...
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> Im so going to swap out my Corsair HX750W(which has a awful whining noise at ~300w load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Don't know where you think it said that, here was what they said in the review on recommended psu for 780Ti:
"Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:

GeForce GTX 780 Ti - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
GeForce GTX 780 Ti 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum."

And I can tell you, that an OCed CPU and GPU will HAMMER even the best 600watt psu, at stock clocks, their system in that review pulled 617Watts, so, NO room for overclock on 600watt with SLI780Ti's.

And since the 780 & 780Ti share the same TDP, no headroom on them either!


----------



## MiiX

Posting on phone blows...
I think it was this one I read and it says that the values are measured from the socket, not just The cards. Dont look at the graph. 540w peak from the wall with a 3960x @ 4.6GHz.

I see its a close one, if im right, but doable.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Posting on phone blows...
> I think it was this one I read and it says that the values are measured from the socket, not just The cards. Dont look at the graph. 540w peak from the wall with a 3960x @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> I see its a close one, if im right, but doable.


From wall, NOT reading graph, reading the words they typed, it was 617watts at the wall with SLI on the whole system.

And why, to what end? Who would want to use a 600watt psu with a high end SLI system? I personally think it's ridiculous. Especially when you quote a review that says use at least 800watts for that kind of setup.....

Overclocking adds way more wattage system usage REALLY quick, just overclocking a single card and CPU can push total system PAST 800watts alone.

Or do you mean using a single PSU to run JUST the two cards?

If that's the case, I would think to use a single 600 per card if you are wanting to really heavily OC them, the 780Ti cards have been seen to push over 450 watts each on a heavy OC....... Go look through the owners forum here on OCN.


----------



## 2002dunx

Given the size of SLI/X-fire rigs, an ATX psu isn't a big deal, IMHO....

SFX 600W psu is almost overkill, except for a GTX790 maybe ?

dunx


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> From wall, NOT reading graph, reading the words they typed, it was 617watts at the wall with SLI on the whole system.
> 
> And why, to what end? Who would want to use a 600watt psu with a high end SLI system? I personally think it's ridiculous. Especially when you quote a review that says use at least 800watts for that kind of setup.....
> 
> Overclocking adds way more wattage system usage REALLY quick, just overclocking a single card and CPU can push total system PAST 800watts alone.
> 
> Or do you mean using a single PSU to run JUST the two cards?
> 
> If that's the case, I would think to use a single 600 per card if you are wanting to really heavily OC them, the 780Ti cards have been seen to push over 450 watts each on a heavy OC....... Go look through the owners forum here on OCN.


Sorry, I was missing the link in my previous reply.

800w reccomended? sure, but not needed, this is what I'm talking about, pushing the limits. Isnt SFF-computing all about pushing the limits? I diddnt say it were a wise choice, but who on earth taught that putting a high-end card in a SG05 or similar case were a good idea? Few I must say.

Overclocking sure adds a lot more watts, and I were wrong in my last post that there was headroom, or were I? 3960X = 220/436watts - 4770k = 137/171watts (stock/oc)

You mentioned 617watts from the system that they had, what CPU were they using? A 3960X, ~220 watts.
A 4770k system uses ~140 watts, subtract that from 220 watts, now you got 80 watts. Now take the ~620 watts and subtract the ~80 watts, 540 watts. "well" under the 600w rating of the PSU, right?
Note: My calculations may not be perfect, but I still think a 4770k and 2x780's = less than 600w.

Now, the idea was to run the whole system, but as I said, the thing here was pushing the limits, not the most reasonable way to go.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Sorry, I was missing the link in my previous reply.
> 
> 800w reccomended? sure, but not needed, this is what I'm talking about, pushing the limits. Isnt SFF-computing all about pushing the limits? I diddnt say it were a wise choice, but who on earth taught that putting a high-end card in a SG05 or similar case were a good idea? Few I must say.
> 
> Overclocking sure adds a lot more watts, and I were wrong in my last post that there was headroom, or were I? 3960X = 220/436watts - 4770k = 137/171watts (stock/oc)
> 
> You mentioned 617watts from the system that they had, what CPU were they using? A 3960X, ~220 watts.
> A 4770k system uses ~140 watts, subtract that from 220 watts, now you got 80 watts. Now take the ~620 watts and subtract the ~80 watts, 540 watts. "well" under the 600w rating of the PSU, right?
> Note: My calculations may not be perfect, but I still think a 4770k and 2x780's = less than 600w.
> 
> Now, the idea was to run the whole system, but as I said, the thing here was pushing the limits, not the most reasonable way to go.


I understand what you are saying, I just really don't agree with the numbers. I have had my 780's and my 780Ti's pull their rated 250 watts during gaming sessions, @stock clocks. So if you want to run 2, that's 500, now put your CPU in there, even if only at TDP of 87-95W and your at 587-595, that's still not counting anything else in the system, and why look at a 600sfx for a mATX system, is it a custom fabricated case? I just don't see why you would want to limit it to a 600sfx in that size a system, yes uSFF/SFF is about pushing the limits in the hardware you use in a small place, not about pushing the limits of a psu...... I feel there are betters ways to try than frying a psu just because you want to push a limit, I'm looking forward to the 600sfx so that I have enough power to run my 5ghz CPU and my 780Ti at full tilt, and it will still be marginal in all honesty.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, I just really don't agree with the numbers. I have had my 780's and my 780Ti's pull their rated 250 watts during gaming sessions, @stock clocks. So if you want to run 2, that's 500, now put your CPU in there, even if only at TDP of 87-95W and your at 587-595, that's still not counting anything else in the system, and why look at a 600sfx for a mATX system, is it a custom fabricated case? I just don't see why you would want to limit it to a 600sfx in that size a system, yes uSFF/SFF is about pushing the limits in the hardware you use in a small place, not about pushing the limits of a psu...... I feel there are betters ways to try than frying a psu just because you want to push a limit, I'm looking forward to the 600sfx so that I have enough power to run my 5ghz CPU and my 780Ti at full tilt, and it will still be marginal in all honesty.


True dat, why limit yourself to a 600 watt sfx in a matx inclosure. It's not like it is gonna save more space on your desk. In your case you will but is it really that hard to find a good quality modular PSU that isnt SFX? i think silverstone have a 700watt Strider PSU gold that is pretty good. Fully modular and you can get short cables for it too if you really want. So here are the alternatives.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Sorry, I was missing the link in my previous reply.
> 
> 800w reccomended? sure, but not needed, this is what I'm talking about, pushing the limits. Isnt SFF-computing all about pushing the limits? I diddnt say it were a wise choice, but who on earth taught that putting a high-end card in a SG05 or similar case were a good idea? Few I must say.
> 
> Overclocking sure adds a lot more watts, and I were wrong in my last post that there was headroom, or were I? 3960X = 220/436watts - 4770k = 137/171watts (stock/oc)
> 
> You mentioned 617watts from the system that they had, what CPU were they using? A 3960X, ~220 watts.
> A 4770k system uses ~140 watts, subtract that from 220 watts, now you got 80 watts. Now take the ~620 watts and subtract the ~80 watts, 540 watts. "well" under the 600w rating of the PSU, right?
> Note: My calculations may not be perfect, but I still think a 4770k and 2x780's = less than 600w.
> 
> Now, the idea was to run the whole system, but as I said, the thing here was pushing the limits, not the most reasonable way to go.


Here is what a SINGLE GTX780Ti can do when you OC it.

Here was drawing more than 400W per card

These i got with tomb raider:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card

That's not for the whole system, that's JUST THE CARD.

So, will a 600w work with 2 in sli and a CPU, possibly, but I doubt it, since a single 600 has proven that it can't very well run 1 and a CPU with OC on both.


----------



## Magnetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, I just really don't agree with the numbers. I have had my 780's and my 780Ti's pull their rated 250 watts during gaming sessions, @stock clocks. So if you want to run 2, that's 500, now put your CPU in there, even if only at TDP of 87-95W and your at 587-595, *that's still not counting anything else in the system,* and why look at a 600sfx for a mATX system, is it a custom fabricated case? I just don't see why you would want to limit it to a 600sfx in that size a system, yes uSFF/SFF is about pushing the limits in the hardware you use in a small place, not about pushing the limits of a psu...... I feel there are betters ways to try than frying a psu just because you want to push a limit, I'm looking forward to the 600sfx so that I have enough power to run my 5ghz CPU and my 780Ti at full tilt, and it will still be marginal in all honesty.


I have to say I agree with this the most. I'm not a very experienced system builder (Full disclosure.) and I don't know how accurate "eXtreme Power Supply Calculator" is, but when I entered in these specifications alone which I think represents what a SFF gaming PC would have, it calculated that a system with an i7-4770k, an SSD and HDD, two 120mm fans, one Blu-Ray drive, no overclock, and two 780 Tis in SLI pulled well over 600w. Here are the results I got:

First with one 780 Ti:


Then 780 Ti SLI:


Given that most Micro-ATX cases fit full ATX power supplies, you're probably better off using a short ATX PSU with the required wattage. What excites me most about the 600w SFX PSU is the added head room for overclocking without having to use an ATX PSU. And hopefully this new PSU will make it so that Mini-ITX cases never have ATX power supply slots again because if this came out there would be no need. With this PSU you could just add more lower wattage parts (HDDs, SSDs, aftermarket water cooling, etc..) to build either a slightly faster single card system or make a more well rounded system. Either way I'm looking forward to it myself and will likely buy one when they come out if the price is right.


----------



## Jimhans1

@Magnetz
The price will be whatever they want it to be, there is ZERO competition in that class with that wattage, so I don't expect it to be cheap. They will charge whatever they think they can get away with. I'm a dealer for them, but also a businessman, and when there is no competition for a product, the price usually sucks for the retail buyers.


----------



## Magnetz

Quote:


> The price will be whatever they want it to be, there is ZERO competition in that class with that wattage, so I don't expect it to be cheap. They will charge whatever they think they can get away with. I'm a dealer for them, but also a businessman, and when there is no competition for a product, the price usually sucks for the retail buyers.


That's true, there are other SFX PSUs but they're not viable it seems.

Stupid question, but I read somewhere that SFX was invented by Silverstone? is that true?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnetz*
> 
> That's true, there are other SFX PSUs but they're not viable it seems.
> 
> *Stupid question, but I read somewhere that SFX was invented by Silverstone? is that true?*


This I honestly don't know the answer to. I'll look into it.

Edit: I found this, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/power/sup/formSFX-c.html

Looks like intel was the designer of SFX form factor, but Silverstone has been a leader in the development of cases and PSU's in that class.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnetz*
> 
> That's true, there are other SFX PSUs but they're not viable it seems.
> 
> Stupid question, but I read somewhere that SFX was invented by Silverstone? is that true?


No. It was created by Intel alongside the mATX form factor in 1997. Silverstone wasn't even around until 2003.


----------



## Magnetz

Thanks! That's helpful information. So are Micro ATX PSUs and SFX PSUs the same? I was looking on Newegg and many of them are almost exactly the same size in dimensions.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I wouldn't SLI the 600W SFX but I'd definitely run the upcoming Gtx790. Maybe with a 4770S


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnetz*
> 
> Thanks! That's helpful information. So are Micro ATX PSUs and SFX PSUs the same? I was looking on Newegg and many of them are almost exactly the same size in dimensions.


There is no specification for "Micro ATX" for power supplies. The PSUs in the "Micro ATX" category on Newegg are either ATX or SFX. It's stupid they even have the category, really.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> There is no specification for "Micro ATX" for power supplies. The PSUs in the "Micro ATX" category on Newegg are either ATX or SFX. It's stupid they even have the category, really.


Newegg can only go by what the manufacturer calls them, a lot of companies mislabel sfx psu as mATX PSU's even though there has never been an mATX psu spec.


----------



## williamHL

Can someone help me...?

I just want know if the rad 240 slim , swiftech MCR220, fit at the botton of the Lian Li Pc Q08.... under the HD bays...

(sorry my bad english)










I wanted one case that i can put one rad EX120 and one MCR220 (240)


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamHL*
> 
> Can someone help me...?
> 
> I just want know if the rad 240 slim , swiftech MCR220, fit at the botton of the Lian Li Pc Q08.... under the HD bays...
> 
> I wanted one case that i can put one rad EX120 and one MCR220 (240)


The radiator is 280mm long and 37mm thick, and 300mm of space available in the Q08. It'll fit, but how are you going to mount it? It'll also block the use of a gpu.
http://www.lian-li.com/en/files/2012/12/PC-Q08-05.png
Try asking a the Lian-Li Mini Q club. They'll probably have a better answer.

Added :


IN WIN H-FRAME Mini
262 x 108 x 287mm / 8.1L
m-itx, low profile gpu, 180W
Product Page
IN WIN Wavy II
264 x 112 x 230mm / 6.8L
m-itx, low profile gpu, 160W Flex ATX
Product Page


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Just how low is a Noctua C14? It cools really well....


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## williamHL

Thanks for help but i give up the idea of buy a Lian Li
I need a small case to put the MCR 220 and the EX120, i'm thinking in another case as Silverstone PS07 or CM Silencio 352... If someone have better idea abaout more cases i will thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The radiator is 280mm long and 37mm thick, and 300mm of space available in the Q08. It'll fit, but how are you going to mount it? It'll also block the use of a gpu.
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/files/2012/12/PC-Q08-05.png
> Try asking a the Lian-Li Mini Q club. They'll probably have a better answer.
> 
> Added :
> 
> 
> IN WIN H-FRAME Mini
> 262 x 108 x 287mm / 8.1L
> m-itx, low profile gpu, 180W
> Product Page
> IN WIN Wavy II
> 264 x 112 x 230mm / 6.8L
> m-itx, low profile gpu, 160W Flex ATX
> Product Page


----------



## themojo

FYI, finished my buildlog here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461946/buildlog-ft03-mini-wced-gaming-htpc-all-in-one-challenge

All-in-one water cooling setup for the SilverStone FT03-mini using the XSPC RX120 v3 radiator and MCRES. I came up with a couple of placement ideas that I hadn't seen before that work very well for this case. Although I did have to modify the case floor, my method allows for a full Push/Pull single radiator setup, which performs awesome as you can see from my buildlog temps.

Just throwing this at the SSF club as another example of what you can do with mini-ITX. (I know you already know!) Very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Xylene

Just finished my PC-Q07B

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295533/official-lian-li-mini-q-case-owners-club/130#post_21695066


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Just how low is a Noctua C14? It cools really well....


The height of the C14 is 105mm in low profile mode (fan at bottom)
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=37&lng=en&set=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> here my:
> 
> specs in sig rig


Yah! Another OEM case owner, welcome to the club. Are you using the original motherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themojo*
> 
> FYI, finished my buildlog here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461946/buildlog-ft03-mini-wced-gaming-htpc-all-in-one-challenge
> 
> All-in-one water cooling setup for the SilverStone FT03-mini using the XSPC RX120 v3 radiator and MCRES. I came up with a couple of placement ideas that I hadn't seen before that work very well for this case. Although I did have to modify the case floor, my method allows for a full Push/Pull single radiator setup, which performs awesome as you can see from my buildlog temps.
> 
> Just throwing this at the SSF club as another example of what you can do with mini-ITX. (I know you already know!) Very happy with how it turned out.


Nice mod! Its a very clever idea of hiding the pump under there and the aluminum panels hides it very well. Its also a perfect fit next the the server rack.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Just finished my PC-Q07B
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1295533/official-lian-li-mini-q-case-owners-club/130#post_21695066


Looking good. Its a shame the case doesn't have 2 expansion slots in the first place.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> here my:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs in sig rig


Awesome! I've still got the D510 model with P4 2,4Ghz & Geforce 6200TC


----------



## hambone96

No pics, but heres a video I put on youtube of my SFF system


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> btw. i scared if i upgrade to r7 240 because its max tdp is 30watts this board only feed max 25watts.
> 
> but i have my hd5450 oc.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/78gsu/


What do you mean by the 25watt? A PCI-E x16 slot can provide up to 75watts of power.
Although I wouldn't risk it even thou it uses around the same amount of power as the 5450. (168w vs 161 w)
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1890/pg3/xfx-r7-240-and-r7-250-vs-gt-640-and-gt-630-esports-performance-review-3dmark-power-and-thermal.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/244-ati-radeon-hd-5450/page9.html


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What do you mean by the 25watt? A PCI-E x16 slot can provide up to 75watts of power.
> Although I wouldn't risk it even thou it uses around the same amount of power as the 5450. (*168w vs 161 w*)
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1890/pg3/xfx-r7-240-and-r7-250-vs-gt-640-and-gt-630-esports-performance-review-3dmark-power-and-thermal.html
> http://www.techspot.com/review/244-ati-radeon-hd-5450/page9.html


I believe the wattages they listed are TOTAL system wattage, NOT the GPU only. Just a heads up!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I believe the wattages they listed are TOTAL system wattage, NOT the GPU only. Just a heads up!!


And it's measured from the wall, so subtract 10% lost to PSU (in)efficiency.


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I believe the wattages they listed are TOTAL system wattage, NOT the GPU only. Just a heads up!!


You're right, can't believe I missed that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> hp did set a power limit to 25watts in the pci-express on this boards (q965).


In that case, it probably wouldn't work. Does that case support normal motherboard mounting holes in case the HP board fails one day?

Added 2 more cases to the list

Cubitek Mini Cube
200 x 320 x 300mm / 19.2L
m-itx, double slot gpu, ATX PSU
Product Page
SliverStone RAVEN RVZ01
382 x 105 x 350mm / 14L
m-itx, double slot gpu, SFX PSU
Product Page


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> You're right, can't believe I missed that.
> In that case, it probably wouldn't work. Does that case support normal motherboard mounting holes in case the HP board fails one day?
> 
> Added 2 more cases to the list.


I'm hoping Joel @silverstone will let me pick up my RVZ01 tomorrow


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## Anthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm hoping Joel @silverstone will let me pick up my RVZ01 tomorrow


Look forward to some build pictures.

I thought both sides were meant to look the same, so if case in vertical position it wouldn't matter if left or right of monitor. But looking again at pictures the graphic card dual fan side definitely looks rougher and intended to be out of view.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Look forward to some build pictures.
> 
> I thought both sides were meant to look the same, so if case in vertical position it wouldn't matter if left or right of monitor. But looking again at pictures the graphic card dual fan side definitely looks rougher and intended to be out of view.


Been super busy, I'm picking it up tomorrow, debating to air cool, or full liquid loop still.......


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Been super busy, I'm picking it up tomorrow, debating to air cool, or full liquid loop still.......


Waiting for pics from you as well







I've been hoping 90-degree GPU adapters would catch on. Depending on mounting positions, you can REALLY slim down a case - and I'd love to see a manufacturer put some effort into making a case like the custom mounting one of our members here did where the GPU is mounted on a plate back to back with the motherboard. Makes a major difference in size, cabling, everything.

Edit - also, apparently the ML07 is soon to be released - same case, different finish. And personally, I like the look of the ML07 better than the RVZ01 now that I've seen it.


----------



## WALSRU

Hey guys, I think this qualifies for the thread



Briefcase with LCD screen and pcb inboard. Waiting on a few more pieces by mail and she's getting Ubuntu.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Am i the only one that feel the tiny mac pro is a bad deal?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Am i the only one that feel the tiny mac pro is a bad deal?


Except for the Mac mini, every Mac is a bad deal!!

You end up paying 2-4 times the retail cost of the hardware inside the dang things.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You end up paying 2-4 times the retail cost of the hardware inside the dang things.


Sorry, but that's way off, and in fact, the price in a mac pro is cheaper than a comparable Windows pc. Also, find me an Ultrabook for 300 bucks that matches the performance of the Macbook Air.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Sorry, but that's way off, and in fact, the price in a mac pro is cheaper than a comparable Windows pc. Also, find me an Ultrabook for 300 bucks that matches the performance of the Macbook Air.


Sure, they set it up, and thats what they got. But, I just did the same type of thing and when the apple was 8999.$ in the setup I made, and going through newegg, all identical hardware, except obviously the case, and the newegg cart was only 7200.$......

If you look at the standard/pro laptops, and imacs etc, the value per dollar on the apples seems to be off. not to mention, its a dang apple. GO HACKINTOSH!!!!









Now, lets get back on topic, RVZ01 is going to have its picture taken with build items here in a couple of hours.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Sorry, but that's way off, and in fact, the price in a mac pro is cheaper than a comparable Windows pc. Also, find me an Ultrabook for 300 bucks that matches the performance of the Macbook Air.


This is because AMD is giving them the w9000 for 700 bucks. If it was the same price for us,we'd mop the floor with that mac.Moving up to 12 core cost the same as the actual chip,yet the $3000 base remains.Even alienware aren't that greedy,your literally buying it for them from intel to install for you.You can't upgrade anything serious,meaning playing around with the configurator is almost pointless. I'd get a dell xps13 instead of a macbook too.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> This is because AMD is giving them the w9000 for 700 bucks. If it was the same price for us,we'd mop the floor with that mac.Moving up to 12 core cost the same as the actual chip,yet the $3000 base remains.Even alienware aren't that greedy,your literally buying it for them from intel to install for you.You can't upgrade anything serious,meaning playing around with the configurator is almost pointless. I'd get a dell xps13 instead of a macbook too.


Lol, thank you for saying what I was trying to, but I was trying to while stuck in traffic, so no real ability to.


----------



## Jimhans1

Ok folks, here is the new Silverstone RVZ01, I have some photos of it next to my SG05 for a size comparison. I will upload more photos as the build progresses, enjoy!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

lay it flat with the sg05 on top of it. I want an impression of width and depth as a HTPC


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> lay it flat with the sg05 on top of it. I want an impression of width and depth as a HTPC


I will do that this evening, already out the door for work today.







and I didn't see this request till breakfast this morning, sorry.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Foiled yet again by funky time zones


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> This is because AMD is giving them the w9000 for 700 bucks. If it was the same price for us,we'd mop the floor with that mac.Moving up to 12 core cost the same as the actual chip,yet the $3000 base remains.Even alienware aren't that greedy,your literally buying it for them from intel to install for you.You can't upgrade anything serious,meaning playing around with the configurator is almost pointless. I'd get a dell xps13 instead of a macbook too.


The point is, it's still cheaper. Don't throw in "well, if AMD gave us the chip for the same cost Apple is getting it for" because that's not the scenario here. The Mac Pro is cheaper to a comparable PC, and that's that. The elitism is sickening around here.

That silverstone case looks like it'd make a wonderful "console" like gaming machine. It's not a fugly boxy shape, and would fit in with a lot of home theater appliances.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> The point is, it's still cheaper. Don't throw in "well, if AMD gave us the chip for the same cost Apple is getting it for" because that's not the scenario here. The Mac Pro is cheaper to a comparable PC, and that's that. The elitism is sickening around here.
> 
> That silverstone case looks like it'd make a wonderful "console" like gaming machine. It's not a fugly boxy shape, and would fit in with a lot of home theater appliances.


The only Mac Pro that's cheaper is when you've spec'ed everything to the top choice. If you do the video cards to the second from top choice, but keep everything else top, they are 1800$ over an identical windows PC, and 1900$ over a Linux machine.

And yes, the rvz01 is a neat-ish case. I'll elaborate more on the case with more photos when I get home in about 5 hours.


----------



## Anthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> lay it flat with the sg05 on top of it. I want an impression of width and depth as a HTPC


Also interested if case can support weight of 20"+ TFT monitor?

Even though SG05 takes up less desk space, I was considering ML07 directly under monitor. Unless it's better in a vertical position so both GPU and CPU vents have no obstructions.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The only Mac Pro that's cheaper is when you've spec'ed everything to the top choice. If you do the video cards to the second from top choice, but keep everything else top, they are 1800$ over an identical windows PC, and 1900$ over a Linux machine.


Exactly. You have to exploit the gpu deal to see any value.Otherwise...
Quote:


> And yes, the rvz01 is a neat-ish case. I'll elaborate more on the case with more photos when I get home in about 5 hours.


awesome


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> lay it flat with the sg05 on top of it. I want an impression of width and depth as a HTPC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Also interested if case can support weight of 20"+ TFT monitor?
> 
> Even though SG05 takes up less desk space, I was considering ML07 directly under monitor. Unless it's better in a vertical position so both GPU and CPU vents have no obstructions.


Updated photos as per requests, and a mini review of the case later this afternoon, I need to head to bed.




This is the side that would be the top with the case in a horizontal position, notice the location of the fan opening.


And this side is the bottom in a horizontal position, there are 2-120mm intake positions that blow directly onto the GPU position, and a smaller vent for the psu intake.



@Allanitomwesh I hope that's what you were looking for.









@Anthe I did set my 24" Dell U2410 on top of the case as it was laying horizontal, it does fine with this, BUT, your monitor stand may cover some of the air vent that is there on that side.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Suddenly really really want the ML07. Great pics @Jimhans1
I may move into this as I upgrade...unless the FT03 Mini gets a refresh...


----------



## Anthe

Wondering if it's a bit short sighted to have restricted PSU vents made of small drill holes instead of a similar removable filter as CPU and GPU. Unless it's to help insulate noise from PSU fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Wondering if it's a bit short sighted to have restricted PSU vents made of small drill holes instead of a similar removable filter as CPU and GPU. Unless it's to help insulate noise from PSU fan.


I honestly feel that for the silverstone PSU's, the intake for the psu is more than enough, although it doesn't have a filter for it, and any filter you put on it would be way more restrictive than the tiny holes are.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

IT'S OFFICIAL!
RAVEN Z PR


----------



## She loved E

Dell Optiplex ftw!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok folks, here is the new Silverstone RVZ01, I have some photos of it next to my SG05 for a size comparison. I will upload more photos as the build progresses, enjoy!


Added you to the club! First person with the Raven Z01?

In other news, my ASRock A88X is still waiting for a case. Still haven't found a small enough case I like yet.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you to the club! First person with the Raven Z01?
> 
> In other news, my ASRock A88X is still waiting for a case. Still haven't found a small enough case I like yet.


Thanks for the add.
When I picked it up from Silverstone in CA, Joel let me break open the first pallet to get mine, so I think I'm the first US person to acquire a retail boxed RVZ01







wish they had serial numbers!

Could you also add me to the SG05 list? That's my SG next to the RVZ in the pic.

And please, tell me that it's the photograph that's making your A88 board look really curved/bowed.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Why not use one of the tall cases like the Jonsbo/Rosewill U2 and then put an SFX PSU using the ATX bracket to get more CPU cooler clearance?


----------



## Anthe

Waiting to see if the RVZ01 would fit an ATX PSU if remove metal support for SFX PSU. Looks like some room between the existing support and front of case, but not sure if can free up 25mm extra width.

Only interested in ATX PSU option for quietness rather than extra wattage.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Waiting to see if the RVZ01 would fit an ATX PSU if remove metal support for SFX PSU. Looks like some room between the existing support and front of case, but not sure if can free up 25mm extra width.
> 
> Only interested in ATX PSU option for quietness rather than extra wattage.


I will measure my case when I get home tonight and see if I can provide you some numbers..........


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Thanks for the add.
> When I picked it up from Silverstone in CA, Joel let me break open the first pallet to get mine, so I think I'm the first US person to acquire a retail boxed RVZ01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish they had serial numbers!
> 
> Could you also add me to the SG05 list? That's my SG next to the RVZ in the pic.
> 
> And please, tell me that it's the photograph that's making your A88 board look really curved/bowed.


Done. It is a bit curved as there is no backplate and no motherboard standoffs to hold it down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Why not use one of the tall cases like the Jonsbo/Rosewill U2 and then put an SFX PSU using the ATX bracket to get more CPU cooler clearance?


15L is too big and I already have a sg05 for that.
I was hoping for something like this:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744487


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Waiting to see if the RVZ01 would fit an ATX PSU if remove metal support for SFX PSU. Looks like some room between the existing support and front of case, but not sure if can free up 25mm extra width.
> 
> Only interested in ATX PSU option for quietness rather than extra wattage.


Not endorsing this, but here is an user in Hong Kong that managed to fit an ATX PSU in his RVZ01:

http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I was hoping for something like this:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744487


There's the smaller Jonsbo U1/V2 that have no gpu support,but you can't get them as rosewill.


----------



## Anthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Not endorsing this, but here is an user in Hong Kong that managed to fit an ATX PSU in his RVZ01:
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244


Thanks for the link. Good to know its possible, especially as I would be using a shorter PSU.

Still wish the PSU ventilation holes were more generous or matched filtered CPU side.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So there's a 400W gold bequiet sfx? Only knew about the 300w one
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/197771/be-quiet-introduces-the-sfx-power-2-and-tfx-power-2-psus.html


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> So there's a 400W gold bequiet sfx? Only knew about the 300w one
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/197771/be-quiet-introduces-the-sfx-power-2-and-tfx-power-2-psus.html


Only the TFX is gold rated, the SFX 400W is bronze rated. Looks to be made by FSP, so it's a brother of the ST45SF.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

you are right sir. probably the same,underrated to keep the fan slower?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> you are right sir. probably the same,underrated to keep the fan slower?


Yes I imagine so. Shame it's not modular or I would get a couple of these.


----------



## mudblood72

Did some tidying up!






The uSFF/SFF Club


----------



## WeiZhong

Mind if i join?????

Case: Cubitek mini cube



Check out the album at http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/kwanweizhong/slideshow/Atomx


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> Did some tidying up!
> 
> 
> The uSFF/SFF Club


Added you. That's some tidy cable management you've got there. You planning on switching to a larger cooler? You could possibly run it passive and only rely on the exhaust fan sucking air out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Mind if i join?????
> 
> Case: Cubitek mini cube
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the album at http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/kwanweizhong/slideshow/Atomx


Nice front panel design. Are there any dust filters? I wouldn't have recognized the case if you hadn't said it.


Thermaltake SD101
264x 119 x 261mm / 8.2L
m-itx, low profile gpu, 180W
Product Page
Thermaltake Element Qi
130 x 220 x 330mm / 9.4L
m-itx, single slot, 220W SFX
Product Page


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Mind if i join?????
> 
> Case: Cubitek mini cube
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the album at http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/kwanweizhong/slideshow/Atomx


Looks nice, reminds me very much of C4B's mod of the same case.
What CPU cooler did you use? Do you have the front fans pulling or pushing the air from/into the case?


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mudblood72 View Post
> 
> Did some tidying up!
> 
> The uSFF/SFF Club
> Added you. That's some tidy cable management you've got there. You planning on switching to a larger cooler? You could possibly run it passive and only rely on the exhaust fan sucking air out.


Thank you!! At some point I would like to add a larger and definitely more quieter cooler, but nothing that will take up all the space I have in there. Plus I am only running an AMD A6-6400K, not overclocked yet, but something to think about. This is a great little case! Node 304!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Looks nice, reminds me very much of C4B's mod of the same case.
> What CPU cooler did you use? Do you have the front fans pulling or pushing the air from/into the case?


Since the front fans motor hubs are NOT visible, the fans are blowing air INTO the case.


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice front panel design. Are there any dust filters? I wouldn't have recognized the case if you hadn't said it.


There isnt any dust filter but after using for about a month, i have placed my order for some filter. Hahaha.


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Looks nice, reminds me very much of C4B's mod of the same case.
> What CPU cooler did you use? Do you have the front fans pulling or pushing the air from/into the case?


Actually i emailed c4b and discuss with him about this build. He was really helpful and kind. The cpu cooler is thermalright macho 120 rev.a (http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/macho120_reva.html). And the fans are pushing air into the case.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

nicely done


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> Built my 2nd SG05 rig few days ago. (first one had i5-3570K + GTX 560 Ti 448 core edition, which I sold a while ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> The build's not complete though, I'll upgrade the CPU someday + get better cooler, but for now, i3 + stock cooler is more than enough.


Looking good. All those wires looks like its blocking some airflow thou.

Added another uSFF case to the list

Thermaltake SD100 Mini
318 x 268 x 70mm / 6.0L
m-itx, no gpu, 120W Flex-ATX
Product Page


----------



## freduce

hey nice, i really like all these small pc's.. can i join?
i'm not an overclocker, but i have a nice little pc in which every little cm of space is used









 

 

 

 

freduce
full gallery *1 2*
size: 8,1L

the case is a Thermaltake SD101. a nice little ITX box, but with surprisingly many features: itx mobo, 180W psu, 2 half height PCI slots, 3,5inch and 2,5inch drive spaces, 5,25 drive bay, 80x15mm casefan and front USB 3.0. it is clearly the same structural design as the InWin BM series, but a little updated. i added a bracket, so i can use a cardreader and slim optical in the 5,25 inch bay. but then i had to mod this bracket, so there would be room for the large Thermalright heatsink









still, the case has some design flaws. the worst one is the poor airflow in the bottom of the case, when a graphics card is installed. my solution is a hole in the bottom with a 60mm intake fan, so the graphics card and psu as well get some fresh air.
second stupid thing is that Thermaltake doesnt provide the special bracket i mentioned for a slim optical + 3,5inch drive/cardreader. and that, while the bracket _is_ provided with the InWin BM cases, which are almost half the price!

at the moment i have a HIS Radeon 7750 dual fan, but i'm thinking of swapping this with a GTX 750 (TI) from KFA2 or Galaxy. they make this card in low profile height.
what do you guys think, should i go for it?
The uSFF/SFF Club


----------



## exzacklyright

So I'm pretty sure I want to go mini-itx in the future. I'll be studying up on these cases. How many currently support full length GPU's? I know it depends on a variety of factors like the PSU length, etc. I just built a NAS in a Node 304. Are ATX PSU's really superior than SFF PSU's?

Basically I'll want it to have:

- Decent GPU (Probably gtx 870)
- 16GB of ram
- Season/Corsair PSU (modular)
- No need for HDD cages... SSD all day.. .

Do they make SSD specific cases yet with no 3.5'' hdd cages?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freduce*
> 
> at the moment i have a HIS Radeon 7750 dual fan, but i'm thinking of swapping this with a GTX 750 (TI) from KFA2 or Galaxy. they make this card in low profile height.
> what do you guys think, should i go for it?
> The uSFF/SFF Club


I was thinking about that card before you even mentioning it so... Yup, I'd go for it


----------



## Liquored

1) *Liquored*

2) *Cooler Master Elite 130*


*Cooler Master Elite 110*


3) *Cooler Master Elite 130: 18.6L
Cooler Master Elite 110: 15.1L*


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I'm pretty sure I want to go mini-itx in the future. I'll be studying up on these cases. How many currently support full length GPU's? I know it depends on a variety of factors like the PSU length, etc. I just built a NAS in a Node 304. Are ATX PSU's really superior than SFF PSU's?
> 
> Basically I'll want it to have:
> 
> - Decent GPU (Probably gtx 870)
> - 16GB of ram
> - Season/Corsair PSU (modular)
> - No need for HDD cages... SSD all day.. .
> 
> Do they make SSD specific cases yet with no 3.5'' hdd cages?


The corsair 250D can but it is bigger than most cases in this club. Is the 250D elegible to be in this club? can anyone advise on size limits?


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> The corsair 250D can but it is bigger than most cases in this club. Is the 250D elegible to be in this club? can anyone advise on size limits?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> *uSFF/SFF Club*
> ...
> 
> According to current Intel developer specs, Small Form Factor is anything between 8 and 19 Liters and Ultra Small Form Factor is 4 to 7 Liters.
> From the results of the poll, our club defines *anything less than 20 Liters is considered as Small Form Factor*, so *anything up to 19.99 Liters is accepted, no matter m-itx or matx.*...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Current eligible cases are anything under 20 Liters*; custom made cases are welcome to join
Click to expand...

Corsair 250D Mini-ITX Case:

Overall dimensions: 290mm (H) x 277mm (W) x 351mm (D)

Which equals - 28.19 Liters so its over the limits accepted on this thread according to the OP...


----------



## 303869

Ah I see thanks for clarifying. Sounds quite big when you compare it like that.


----------



## lowguppy

Does this qualify for SFF? I don't know its displacement in liters, but the insides are pretty small.






It has an i5 3570K with a low profile 7750 video card.

If that doesn't qualify, I'm working a mini-ITX build in an original PlayStation over in the work logs forum that will.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowguppy*
> 
> Does this qualify for SFF? I don't know its displacement in liters, but the insides are pretty small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has an i5 3570K with a low profile 7750 video card.
> 
> If that doesn't qualify, I'm working a mini-ITX build in an original PlayStation over in the work logs forum that will.


Neat build, so we can figure it out, do you have the diameter and the thickness measurements, pretty sure it is in the SFF area, but would want to be positive, the Playstation will be though for sure!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I'm pretty sure I want to go mini-itx in the future. I'll be studying up on these cases. How many currently support full length GPU's? I know it depends on a variety of factors like the PSU length, etc. I just built a NAS in a Node 304. Are ATX PSU's really superior than SFF PSU's?
> 
> Basically I'll want it to have:
> 
> - Decent GPU (Probably gtx 870)
> - 16GB of ram
> - Season/Corsair PSU (modular)
> - No need for HDD cages... SSD all day.. .
> 
> Do they make SSD specific cases yet with no 3.5'' hdd cages?


Silverstone SG08 is what you want. Seasonic don't make any quality SFX psu's. You'd need a compact ATX PSU with the SG08 though,only one i can think of is Seasonic G series,and they are non modular.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Silverstone SG08 is what you want. Seasonic don't make any quality SFX psu's. You'd need a compact ATX PSU with the SG08 though,only one i can think of is Seasonic G series,and they are non modular.


Hmm.. I'm hoping they release one before now and the maxwell gtx 8xx cards.

This is what Anandtech had to say about that case:
Quote:


> Where things get a little more murky are in some of the design decisions on the SG08, and unfortunately the price as well. The 2.5" drive bays need to be more secure, and I know for a fact that SilverStone has developed better ways of mounting a slimline optical drive than what's on display here. That the reset button is on the back of the case is almost inexplicable and creates an additional cabling inconvenience in an already cramped space, and they needed to do a better job of securing the expansion slot covers. These are minor issues but when you're dealing with a case this small, they do stack up.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hmm.. I'm hoping they release one before now and the maxwell gtx 8xx cards.
> 
> This is what Anandtech had to say about that case:


I had an Sg08 for the longest time, just sold it to @stickg1 , and I didn't find anything in that quote except the part about the reset button to be true, but even the reset button wasn't an issue for me as it kept the front of the case that much cleaner.

I love the folks at Anandtech when it comes to mobo, CPU, and GPU reviews, but I have not found a single case review they have done that I thought was any good. And in most case reviews, I've found them to be opposite of a lot of the testers...... Just my


----------



## stickg1

Talking about my cutie patootie? I love my SG08. I have a pic at home of my 780, 256GB SSD, & 1TB HDD shoved in there. I'll post after work!


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hmm.. I'm hoping they release one before now and the maxwell gtx 8xx cards.
> 
> This is what Anandtech had to say about that case:


There is a new revision of the SG08 out right now. It is a lite edition without a PSU and updated mounting support for watercooling and more i think
Check it out here: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=484&area=en


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Mind if i join?????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Cubitek mini cube
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the album at http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/kwanweizhong/slideshow/Atomx


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hmm.. I'm hoping they release one before now and the maxwell gtx 8xx cards.
> 
> This is what Anandtech had to say about that case:


That's a lot of hope







you are more likely to see a new fsp one before seasonic do it. There's more likelihood in Silverstone's 600w one.
Get the SG08 Lite,it has been revised.


----------



## exzacklyright

My only fear about SFF cases is upgrading. Is it really that much of a pain or nah? Like disconnecting components?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> My only fear about SFF cases is upgrading. Is it really that much of a pain or nah? Like disconnecting components?


In some situations, yeah, it is. It is very dependent on the case you get, and the hardware your using. How often do you upgrade stuff?

Most SFF cases require the hardware to be installed and removed in a specific order, that's one of the trade-offs to SFF, that, and the cramped work space.

But if your one of those folks that is swapping HDDs, memory, trying out different GPU's and CPU coolers all the time, then I would recommend a test bench and maybe not an SFF case. I plan my SFF builds to be built and stay that way for a 12-24 month period usually, at least for my LAN rigs, so they get the most powerful stuff I can load into them for high end gaming at 1200p since I don't take my big monitors to LAN events. My HTPC builds go for even longer, since they are just DVR/video playback.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> My only fear about SFF cases is upgrading. Is it really that much of a pain or nah? Like disconnecting components?


The only pain really is room to work, and that some parts have to come out for you reach others (smaller cases mostly). But when you finish building it, you'll never look at a full tower like 750D the same way ever again.


----------



## unimatrixzero

We Love SFF-TEK


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> We Love SFF-TEK


Specs NAAOOOO!!!









Build log?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> We Love SFF-TEK


Lol @SFF with a prodigy in the pic.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Holy smokes is that a CM Elite? Barely recognised it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Love SFF-TEK


I would like to see some pics of the inside of that CM Elite though!!


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> I guess, but it's not a problem, i3 doesn't get too hot for it to be an issue, when I upgrade to i5 (probably 4570) or Xeon 1230V3 if I can find one in stock at a reasonable price anywhere, I'll put the cables on the CD/DVD drive holder so they are out of the way.


It'll be fine. I run a i5 3450 on a stock cooler in a PC-Q07B which has pretty much zero airflow.


----------



## stickg1

A peek inside the SG08 with my 780.



I used double velcro to mound the SSD in the deadspace between the optical and top of the case!

This pic was with a different GPU in it. (7770)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> A peek inside the SG08 with my 780.
> 
> 
> 
> I used double velcro to mound the SSD in the deadspace between the optical and top of the case!
> 
> This pic was with a different GPU in it. (7770)


Uh Stick, you know there are spots for two SSD's in that thing natively correct?


----------



## stickg1

Where? I saw the HDD caddy, my 1TB 3.5" is there.

Also that was a temporary setup. That SSD and 780 are back in the main rig.


----------



## Jimhans1

Op
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Where? I saw the HDD caddy, my 1TB 3.5" is there.
> 
> Also that was a temporary setup. That SSD and 780 are back in the main rig.


Opposite side from the GPU, in between the 3.5"bay and below the optical drive area, on the same side where the psu power cord plugs into the psu.


----------



## stickg1

Oooohhh, okay, I missed that. That's pretty cool then. Well damn, if it weren't for my watercooling obsession I could totally make that my main rig if push came to shove.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oooohhh, okay, I missed that. That's pretty cool then. Well damn, if it weren't for my watercooling obsession I could totally make that my main rig if push came to shove.


Yeah, that case can house a really powerful system if you do it right!!

I'm debating about getting an SG08-Lite and doing a GTX690 system in it. Gotta finish my 3 current builds though.

I really wish someone would make an X79 Mini-ITX board







I mean heck, ASRock is making a Bitcoin specific motherboard, why not an enthusiast mini-x79?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, that case can house a really powerful system if you do it right!!
> 
> I'm debating about getting an SG08-Lite and doing a GTX690 system in it. Gotta finish my 3 current builds though.
> 
> *I really wish someone would make an X79 Mini-ITX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean heck, ASRock is making a Bitcoin specific motherboard, why not an enthusiast mini-x79*?


I would be all over that! hahaha


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I really wish someone would make an X79 Mini-ITX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean heck, ASRock is making a Bitcoin specific motherboard, why not an enthusiast mini-x79?


There's an x79 DTX board.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> There's an x79 DTX board.


If you're talking about the motherboards Shuttle uses, those aren't DTX, they're a proprietary form-factor. Specifically, the depth of DTX is the same as mATX (244mm), whereas the Shuttle boards are somewhat more than that.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> If you're talking about the motherboards Shuttle uses, those aren't DTX, they're a proprietary form-factor. Specifically, the depth of DTX is the same as mATX (244mm), whereas the Shuttle boards are somewhat more than that.


Fair enough, but they're compatible for most cases. The extra depth isn't much of an issue as that dimension is normally stretched by the GPU anyway.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hmmm, a DTX or a mini DTX would allow quad sli if the 690's had blocks on them. Food for thought. :

Edit: damn, the IO on a 690 is still dual slot, nevermind.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Fair enough, but they're compatible for most cases. The extra depth isn't much of an issue as that dimension is normally stretched by the GPU anyway.


Uhm, no. Maybe 1 or two cases, but not most.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hmmm, a DTX or a mini DTX would allow quad sli if the 690's had blocks on them. Food for thought. :
> 
> Edit: damn, the IO on a 690 is still dual slot, nevermind.


Nothing a soldering iron couldn't fix!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Uhm, no. Maybe 1 or two cases, but not most.


Prodigy, CM Elite 130, and SG08 could all do it fine. So there's 3. Here's a buildlog with a shuttle board in a prodigy.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Nothing a soldering iron couldn't fix!
> Prodigy, CM Elite 130, and SG08 could all do it fine. So there's 3. Here's a buildlog with a shuttle board in a prodigy.


Sg08? No. I have one.
Prodigy? Yes because that is a huge case it should be matx.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Sg08? No. I have one.
> Prodigy? Yes because that is a huge case it should be matx.


I forgot about the psu location in the sg08. At any rate, the difference between Shuttle boards and DTX is minimal.


----------



## HandsomeChow

A X79 chipset Mitx is just pure stupidity.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> A X79 chipset Mitx is just pure genius.


ftfy


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> A X79 chipset Mitx is just pure stupidity.


Thank you for the opinion. Now, explain why you think that please. Personally, if a reputable motherboard manufacturer were to make one, I would buy it in a heartbeat, besides being a SFF monster, it would make a great portable rendering station and great LAN rig. The only thing that wouldn't be usable natively is the extra PCIe lanes. But otherwise, everything else would be able to be crammed in there. Sadly, intel hasn't released an LGA115X socket chip with more than 4 actual cores, so I want an X79.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The only thing that wouldn't be usable natively is the extra PCIe lanes.


And that's where mDTX comes in!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> And that's where mDTX comes in!


Agreed, I would take one, IF shuttle wasn't the vendor having them made!

Anyone know WHO the OEM is that shuttle uses for their boards? I know during the LGA775/1156/1155-Z68 days they were using ECS. Is that still the case?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I think only ECS make that compact mATX(as they call it) form factor.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Thank you for the opinion. Now, explain why you think that please. Personally, if a reputable motherboard manufacturer were to make one, I would buy it in a heartbeat, besides being a SFF monster, it would make a great portable rendering station and great LAN rig. The only thing that wouldn't be usable natively is the extra PCIe lanes. But otherwise, everything else would be able to be crammed in there. Sadly, intel hasn't released an LGA115X socket chip with more than 4 actual cores, so I want an X79.


Thankyou for responding like a gentleman. You don't know how many times someone has responded to my comments with extreme negativity and just outright put me off replying to them.
In my perspective, the sole benefit of having a X79 chipset is the ability to have a LGA2011 socket. And 2011 socket is bigger than usual. An X79 chipset can support up to six Sata ports and with a 2011 socket crowding most of the space on a Mitx. There will be very little if not any space for all the Sata ports. Now, lets look at the benefits of using a 2011 socket. 40 lanes of PCIe will be wasted. The money spent on the ability to use more than 16x lanes is wasted. Secondly, the ability to quad channel memory and support up to 64 GB of SDRAM will be wasted. All you will be left is the 6 core CPU which is quite baller but is it worth it paying such a premium not being able to utilize it all. Rendering requires a high capacity of memory too, the performance increase that a six core CPU can give you will potentially be bottlenecked with only 16GBs of memory. So while it will still give you a rendering time decrease compared to a Haswell 4770K, your not getting all the bang for the buck you paid.
That is why i think a X79 Mitx would be extremely impractical and wasteful and ergo stupid in some sense.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Thankyou for responding like a gentleman. You don't know how many times someone has responded to my comments with extreme negativity and just outright put me off replying to them.
> In my perspective, the sole benefit of having a X79 chipset is the ability to have a LGA2011 socket. And 2011 socket is bigger than usual. An X79 chipset can support up to six Sata ports and with a 2011 socket crowding most of the space on a Mitx. There will be very little if not any space for all the Sata ports. Now, lets look at the benefits of using a 2011 socket. 40 lanes of PCIe will be wasted. The money spent on the ability to use more than 16x lanes is wasted. Secondly, the ability to quad channel memory and support up to 64 GB of SDRAM will be wasted. All you will be left is the 6 core CPU which is quite baller but is it worth it paying such a premium not being able to utilize it all. Rendering requires a high capacity of memory too, the performance increase that a six core CPU can give you will potentially be bottlenecked with only 16GBs of memory. So while it will still give you a rendering time decrease compared to a Haswell 4770K, your not getting all the bang for the buck you paid.
> That is why i think a X79 Mitx would be extremely impractical and wasteful and ergo stupid in some sense.


Yes, I know I would sacrifice the extra PCIe lanes. And I do not need more than 3-4 onboard sata ports. And they could easily fit the memory slots to accommodate quad channel (so-dimms is fine, they have it in speeds up to 1866), so I would have 32Gb, not 16. And if I used a Xeon processor, I'd have ECC capability, and compatibility to use 16Gb sticks, so I'm back to 64gb in that situation. I've honestly found that 32Gb on an X79 even in a rendering machine for the cad software is still more than double it's requirement. I'm not saying it will be easy. But not a waste by my thoughts, but it would be a very niche market for sure. And yet, I'm sure that it would sell. Both Asus and ASRock didn't think the mITX "Z" boards would sell, yet they have a hard time keeping up with demand in most markets......

I want just one company to have the gonads to build one, preferably ASRock or Asus.


----------



## HandsomeChow

X79 does not support ECC, even if your CPU does, it doesn't work like that.
From what you are describing, ECC and SO-DIMMs. You are sort of leaning towards the server board segment which actually exist.
Check this out: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=C2750D4I
There is four slots but trace layout will be difficult and a LGA2011 socket will be huge on the Mitx board.
Plus, like you said, losing the PCIe lanes is one of 2011's best features plus the extra four DIMM slot support is also gone. So if you think from Asus and Asrock's perspective, not only do they have to do tons of R&D to create a Mitx board with 2011 socket, and good VRM ocing solution on it. Four DIMM slots, a full I/O and only for a niche market. The Price they charge is gonna be so unreasonable and considering it's user is not only unable to use all it's available DIMM slot and PCIe lanes but also required to use 1866Mhz SO-DIMM and unable to go any higher than that (Waste of good memory controller). X79 is enthusiast platform and from what i described, doesn't seem anywhere near enthusiast like.
When you lay it out like that, it makes perfect sense why Asus and Asrock decided not to make a 2011 socket Mitx. From a market standpoint, it is a deathtrap. High production cost will lead to high consumer cost which will lower demand. Stuff like this is very elastic.
There will never be a X79 motherboard that is the size of Mitx, Period


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> X79 does not support ECC, even if your CPU does, it doesn't work like that.
> From what you are describing, ECC and SO-DIMMs. You are sort of leaning towards the server board segment which actually exist.
> Check this out: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=C2750D4I
> There is four slots but trace layout will be difficult and a LGA2011 socket will be huge on the Mitx board.
> Plus, like you said, losing the PCIe lanes is one of 2011's best features plus the extra four DIMM slot support is also gone. So if you think from Asus and Asrock's perspective, not only do they have to do tons of R&D to create a Mitx board with 2011 socket, and good VRM ocing solution on it. Four DIMM slots, a full I/O and only for a niche market. The Price they charge is gonna be so unreasonable and considering it's user is not only unable to use all it's available DIMM slot and PCIe lanes but also required to use 1866Mhz SO-DIMM and unable to go any higher than that (Waste of good memory controller). X79 is enthusiast platform and from what i described, doesn't seem anywhere near enthusiast like.
> When you lay it out like that, it makes perfect sense why Asus and Asrock decided not to make a 2011 socket Mitx. From a market standpoint, it is a deathtrap. High production cost will lead to high consumer cost which will lower demand. Stuff like this is very elastic.
> There will never be a X79 motherboard that is the size of Mitx, Period


Lol, uh, that board from asrock you listed has an Avoton processor, which is an Atom processor.

And the x79 chipset has zero to do with the memory compatibility of the LGA2011 systems, I've built quite a few X79 systems for clients using 8-core xeon processors and ECC memory. The memory controller is onboard the CPU, not in the chipset.

Enthusiast class doesn't have to mean massive boards and every IO type usable mounted to it.

Yes, it would be an engineering/space issue. But with there already being 1 board in an actual DTX form factor(the board shuttle is having made for them). I would think that doing one in say mDTX or an mITX should be feasible with So-Dimm slots, we have mSata ports on the rear of a mobo, maybe have the memory slots back there?!. I'm not saying it would be easy, nor cheap, but if it was made, I'd buy it. It's not like I'm asking for a EPIC, Mini-ATX, Nano-ITX, or Pico-ITX form factor.


----------



## HandsomeChow

The Atom motherboard was just an example of how four DIMM slots can be fitted. Didn't say it was X79
Putting ECC memory in a motherboard is one thing. It actually performing like ECC memory is another. Why do you think motherboard manufactures in their specification list Non-ECC compatible lists?
Memory Controller has to work with the Bus on the motherboard. Bus not compatible means it doesn't work. Most X79 doesn't have Buffered ECC support, you need a specialized motherboard for that. And you need a BIOS that supports it. I believe my last comment was vague, i said X79 doesn't support Buffered ECC, well i take that back. Some Specific ones do depending on which one you choose.
And did you see the size of the Shuttle PC motherboard? it is at least 50% larger than the Mitx board and longer than typical DTX boards. And that was a custom board for that specific case. A standardized version will be much harder to produce and adopt. There is a reason why shuttle never made a revision or a second one of those 2011 sockets motherboards. It is a money drain. And it will never happen on Mitx.
You not asking for a EPIC Mitx motherboard is one thing. Can you imagine what other people are thinking. Paying a premium, of course they want a top of the line motherboard. And if they are limited to SO-DIMMs and other compromising factors. Do you think they will buy it?
When designing a produce, you need to include everyone. A normal LGA2011 mitx mobo might satisfy you but it is different for everyone. And there are not enough people like you that hold the same opinion to form a majority big enough to be recognized as a real demand.
Don't take this the wrong way, i am not saying you have low standards, i am just saying everyone is different and when most people pay a premium, they expect the best.
Enthusiast class means you get the maximum amount of features you paid for. And from the Mitx standpoint, you are neglecting around 50% pros for buying a 2011 Core CPU.
Whole point of getting a 2011 six core CPU is for the expansion and if you can't use most of the expansion, why get it when most of the money you pay are for features you can not use fully?
A good Mitx motherboard has less to no compromises even when shriven down.
I think the solution to your demands would be to get the Rampage 4 Gene-Z. It does not support up to eight DIMMS but at least you can use all the PCIe lanes which is a huge plus. You can put a Xeon in it and maybe ECC unbuffered memory ( Asus specs says no ECC memory or buffered memory) if there is a updated BIOS. Or you can step back and get a 1150 Xeon with a Server grade board if your going the server route.
You can get a small Matx case, something like the SG09 or Jonsbo U3 or the new revision of the SG01-F coming out.
There are many smarter and more practical solutions to your demands. But a 2011 socketed Mitx motherboard is not one of them (At least not the most ideal way and will yield the least gains)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> The Atom motherboard was just an example of how four DIMM slots can be fitted. Didn't say it was X79
> Putting ECC memory in a motherboard is one thing. It actually performing like ECC memory is another. Why do you think motherboard manufactures in their specification list Non-ECC compatible lists?
> Memory Controller has to work with the Bus on the motherboard. Bus not compatible means it doesn't work. Most X79 doesn't have Buffered ECC support, you need a specialized motherboard for that. And you need a BIOS that supports it. I believe my last comment was vague, i said X79 doesn't support Buffered ECC, well i take that back. Some Specific ones do depending on which one you choose.
> And did you see the size of the Shuttle PC motherboard? it is at least 50% larger than the Mitx board and longer than typical DTX boards. And that was a custom board for that specific case. A standardized version will be much harder to produce and adopt. There is a reason why shuttle never made a revision or a second one of those 2011 sockets motherboards. It is a money drain. And it will never happen on Mitx.
> You not asking for a EPIC Mitx motherboard is one thing. Can you imagine what other people are thinking. Paying a premium, of course they want a top of the line motherboard. And if they are limited to SO-DIMMs and other compromising factors. Do you think they will buy it?
> When designing a produce, you need to include everyone. A normal LGA2011 mitx mobo might satisfy you but it is different for everyone. And there are not enough people like you that hold the same opinion to form a majority big enough to be recognized as a real demand.
> Don't take this the wrong way, i am not saying you have low standards, i am just saying everyone is different and when most people pay a premium, they expect the best.
> Enthusiast class means you get the maximum amount of features you paid for. And from the Mitx standpoint, you are neglecting around 50% pros for buying a 2011 Core CPU.
> Whole point of getting a 2011 six core CPU is for the expansion and if you can't use most of the expansion, why get it when most of the money you pay are for features you can not use fully?
> A good Mitx motherboard has less to no compromises even when shriven down.
> I think the solution to your demands would be to get the Rampage 4 Gene-Z. It does not support up to eight DIMMS but at least you can use all the PCIe lanes which is a huge plus. You can put a Xeon in it and maybe ECC unbuffered memory ( Asus specs says no ECC memory or buffered memory) if there is a updated BIOS. Or you can step back and get a 1150 Xeon with a Server grade board if your going the server route.


Real quick, by EPIC, I was referring to the EPIC Form Factor. Not an epic mITX build, EPIC is a standard board size, like mITX.

I'm watching son at the moment. I'll compose a little more of a reply in a little while, enjoying the banter though!


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Real quick, by EPIC, I was referring to the EPIC Form Factor. Not an epic mITX build, EPIC is a standard board size, like mITX.
> 
> I'm watching son at the moment. I'll compose a little more of a reply in a little while, enjoying the banter though!


I was refering to epic as in a awesome Mitx. I thought you were referring to that as well, but my point was still the same.
Enjoy your show man!


----------



## blooder11181

delete


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> how about this?
> compaq d510 sff
> pentium 4 2.8ghz 512 533
> 1gb ddr at 266mhz
> 80gb ide samsung
> lg dvd rw ide
> 845g graphics
> sound/lan


i think you need to post a picture


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> We Love SFF-TEK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> A peek inside the SG08 with my 780.


Added the both of you. Did you post your build log yet, unimatrixzero?

I reorganized the thread and added a Ultra-compact Form Factor Section, because apparently it exists.

I'm really liking the SG08 LITE. Anyone know the price? If its the same as the Elite 130, I will start recommending that instead the the CoolerMaster.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added the both of you. Did you post your build log yet, unimatrixzero?
> 
> I reorganized the thread and added a Ultra-compact Form Factor Section, because apparently it exists.
> 
> I'm really liking the SG08 LITE. Anyone know the price? If its the same as the Elite 130, I will start recommending that instead the the CoolerMaster.


The price for the SG08B-Lite is $75.


----------



## outlaw8505

Late to the party as usual.

1) Outlaw

2) Build log in progress


3) Fractal Node 304 / 19.6L

4) Done


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, does it still count if hardware is mounted outside the case? Since that increases the overall dimensions of the setup!


----------



## stickg1

Is that top rad even connected to anything? It looks like there's a H80 inside and a 280mm up top with no ports being used. Not on the right side anyway. Or is this a work in progress?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, does it still count if hardware is mounted outside the case? Since that increases the overall dimensions of the setup!


lol I shouldn't have used that picture. The rad will be in the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is that top rad even connected to anything? It looks like there's a H80 inside and a 280mm up top with no ports being used. Not on the right side anyway. Or is this a work in progress?


lol. No it is not connected in the pic and yes it is a work in progress. You are also correct, it is an H80i and 280mm. The ports are the "correct" way for this build though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look who was at CeBIT 2014!


----------



## francisco9751

WOW *O*
my next PSU


----------



## stickg1

Question: Will most PSUs fit the SG08? I'm thinking of replacing the 600w in mine with something fully modular. I want to make short cables and reduce clutter.

Was thinking of the Silverstone SFX 450 or the Strider 500w. Possibly a Seasonic. Or put my X650 in there and get a new unit for my main rig.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Look who was at CeBIT 2014!


If the fan i quieter then the 450 watt version then I will get this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Question: Will most PSUs fit the SG08? I'm thinking of replacing the 600w in mine with something fully modular. I want to make short cables and reduce clutter.
> 
> Was thinking of the Silverstone SFX 450 or the Strider 500w. Possibly a Seasonic. Or put my X650 in there and get a new unit for my main rig.


150mm max


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Question: Will most PSUs fit the SG08? I'm thinking of replacing the 600w in mine with something fully modular. I want to make short cables and reduce clutter.
> 
> Was thinking of the Silverstone SFX 450 or the Strider 500w. Possibly a Seasonic. Or put my X650 in there and get a new unit for my main rig.


if modular, the PSU needs to be a *MAXIMUM of 140mm* to work in the SG08, if your video card is more than 7.50" long!!


----------



## stickg1

Good point Jim. I'll have to check the specs for them closely.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Good point Jim. I'll have to check the specs for them closely.










gimme a shout if you need assistance.

this is a copy and paste from Silverstone site for the SG08/SG08-Lite "* To support graphics card longer than 7.25", a *non-modular* PSU with maximum 140mm length is required."


----------



## stickg1

I will need assistance because I'm looking at Silverstones! I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I will need assistance because I'm looking at Silverstones! I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Worth noting that other than Silverstone and Nexus very few people make PSUs <140mm let alone modular.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimme a shout if you need assistance.
> 
> this is a copy and paste from Silverstone site for the SG08/SG08-Lite "* To support graphics card longer than 7.25", a *non-modular* PSU with maximum 140mm length is required."


you can use a modular SFX though, its still far shorter then the other PSUs. 450W gold is available too if you want one now else silverstone has announced a 600w SFX gold

i believe the corsair CX series are 140mm modular but i guess the connectors might just stick out enough to get in the way


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Late to the party as usual.
> 
> 2) Build log in progress
> 
> 
> 3) Fractal Node 304 / 19.6L


Added you. Did you manage to fit that radiator in the case? I'm not sure because in your buildlog there's pictures of it in and out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, does it still count if hardware is mounted outside the case? Since that increases the overall dimensions of the setup!


Yes it counts because its not originally part of the case. If someone mounts a 360 rad on an Antec ISK 100, they're welcome to join.


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Did you manage to fit that radiator in the case? I'm not sure because in your buildlog there's pictures of it in and out.
> Yes it counts because its not originally part of the case. If someone mounts a 360 rad on an Antec ISK 100, they're welcome to join.


I did not do it until your request. As you can see below, I was able to squeeze it in. Looks like no P/P though, at least for the side over the PSU. (idle temps without fans; 28-30c; Load temps wthout fans peak 78c running Vantage and x264). Only noise is hummm of the pump. (*EDIT*- added 2 top fans back in. I don't like the temps







)


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> If someone mounts a 360 rad on an Antec ISK 100, they're welcome to join.


maybe soon..... once i figure out how to hybrid air and water on the CPU or find the right sized rad(180mm perhaps).

interesting things could happen with the ISK


currently working on external GPU for ISK100 so i might end up shoving a rad with it


----------



## Smanci

Diggin that Antec











Got me a 750Ti and I'm dying to get a smaller case. So much unused space you could probably fit several AIO liquid coolers there! The power consumption of this thing is pretty amazing.
Too bad there seems to be no silent quality SFX PSUs since I'd like to get the Jonsbo V3+ and an SFX psu would allow at least a slim 140mm fan to be attached to the ventilated side panel. I'm not really buying the idea of using four 40mm fans


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Diggin that Antec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me a 750Ti and I'm dying to get a smaller case. So much unused space you could probably fit several AIO liquid coolers there! The power consumption of this thing is pretty amazing.
> Too bad there seems to be no silent quality SFX PSUs since I'd like to get the Jonsbo V3+ and an SFX psu would allow at least a slim 140mm fan to be attached to the ventilated side panel. I'm not really buying the idea of using four 40mm fans


For what it's worth, if you get the V.2 revision of the 450 SFX gold from silverstone, even when it's being pulled at full load it's dead silent to me. I can't hear it over my GPU or other fans....... And revision 2 is all they have been shipping for more than a year.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> For what it's worth, if you get the V.2 revision of the 450 SFX gold from silverstone, even when it's being pulled at full load it's dead silent to me. I can't hear it over my GPU or other fans....... And revision 2 is all they have been shipping for more than a year.


I'm sorry but I can't believe you







I've reeeally been thinking about getting that one and everyone's telling it is silent but I already have 80mm and 92mm fans in my system and, at about 1700rpm, they're just borderline acceptable.


----------



## hampurista

Depending on the wattage you need you could get the Silverstone ST30SF with 300w. It's semi-passive up to a certain degree though I must admit that I had two units and both had a light high pitch noise.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Depending on the wattage you need you could get the Silverstone ST30SF with 300w. It's semi-passive up to a certain degree though I must admit that I had two units and both had a light high pitch noise.


My rig's pulling less than 140W from the wall in BF4 so that'd be perfect. I had a look at the unit but it uses some second-tier parts and there were couple people reporting DOA and sudden death after a week.
Might give it a shot, though, since I'm about to RMA my VX550W because of guess what? Coil whine and high-pitched noise!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reeeally been thinking about getting that one and everyone's telling it is silent but I already have 80mm and 92mm fans in my system and, at about 1700rpm, they're just borderline acceptable.


ok, so I guess myself and everyone else are lying then? Revision 1 was notorious for bad fan noise. That was the whole reason FOR revision 2. Like I said before, every other fan in MY system is louder than that PSU's fan, and that includes the GPU fans, it's a GTX770 SC ACX.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> ok, so I guess myself and everyone else are lying then?


No, you perceive noise differently and maybe you've got better sound dampening or something. The GPU I just bought was supposed to be "pretty darn quiet" but it appears to be nowhere near quiet


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> No, you perceive noise differently and maybe you've got better sound dampening or something. The GPU I just bought was supposed to be "pretty darn quiet" but it appears to be nowhere near quiet


No sound dampening in an SG05, only thing I did was the psu is mounted so the fan is facing inside that case versus facing outside. The case is designed so it can be mounted either way, and I chose the fan inside way. The rest of the system was with a single GT AP14 at the front pushing air over an H70 AIO CPU cooler, and the GPU was an EVGA GTX770 SC ACX with a fan curve set to 40%@30c---->80%@70c. When gaming, I could only hear the GPU fans, and when idle, I couldn't hear anything except the dang little pump in the H70. The psu fan never was audible. And honestly, if you want to keep a GPU cooled quietly and at reasonable temps, there really isn't a quiet route besides liquid cooling IMHO.

Also, just curious, are you referring to the actual fan noise from the fan spinning? Or does even hearing the air movement bother you?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Also, just curious, are you referring to the actual fan noise from the fan spinning? Or does even hearing the air movement bother you?


Both. That 140mm fan in the front is running at 650-800rpm, cpu cooler 1150-1700 and the gpu fan god knows how fast. I can clearly hear the gpu fan but it's the air flow that makes most of the noise. My ex-GTX660 had a fan curve ranging from 750rpm to around 1200, which was quiet enough while keeping things cool.
CPU cooler does surprisingly well until near full speed as the motor noise becomes clearly audible.


----------



## WiSK

I'm also someone who did not find the ST45SF-G fan noise loud (even the V1 was okay to me). But to be fair there are a lot of people who disagree. Could be sound perception, living in the country vs city, or just the fan quality is inconsistant. Especially search the NCase M1 thread on [H]forum - since the M1 is forced to use that PSU so there were a good number of complaints about it.

Still, there is a solution. The Noiseblocker PC-P has exactly the same top-end cooling capability as the stock fan, but has a much slower speed at idle. Is a simple soldering job, or there is an adapter available from ModDIY.


----------



## MiiX

Oh, so the PSU actually has a fan header, so its not soldered?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'm also someone who did not find the ST45SF-G fan noise loud (even the V1 was okay to me). But to be fair there are a lot of people who disagree. Could be sound perception, living in the country vs city, or just the fan quality is inconsistant. Especially search the NCase M1 thread on [H]forum - since the M1 is forced to use that PSU so there were a good number of complaints about it.
> 
> Still, there is a solution. The Noiseblocker PC-P has exactly the same top-end cooling capability as the stock fan, but has a much slower speed at idle. Is a simple soldering job, or there is an adapter available from ModDIY.


still modding fans = no more warranty and it could be dangerous for noobs to mess with the insides of a PSU


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Oh, so the PSU actually has a fan header, so its not soldered?


Tiny little header with fiddly little pins but yes

   

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> still modding fans = no more warranty and it could be dangerous for noobs to mess with the insides of a PSU


Indeed. Let's hope the SX600-G addresses this problem better


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Indeed. Let's hope the SX600-G addresses this problem better


This^^^^^^


----------



## blooder11181

sold my hp compaq dc7700 sff









making a micro atx rig
sig rig (incomplete)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

lookie at this.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> lookie at this.


I hope that's 180mm lol so I can fit it into my TJ08-E, anticipating x99


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> lookie at this.


Only 70A +12V rail? That's only 840w! Huh???


----------



## Allanitomwesh

yeah, you're right,that is a large gap. Hadn't even noticed. Seems small for the wattage though.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> 1) *Liquored*
> 
> 2) *Cooler Master Elite 130*
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Elite 110*


Sry, I missed your post earlier. I've added you now.

I'm edited the op once again, hopefully it's easier to read now.
Added:


*Antec ISK110 VESA*
222 x 78.6 x 212mm / 3.7L
[m-itx, no gpu, ext. adapter]
Product Page


*Antec Minuet 350*
367 x 99 x 350mm / 12.7L
[matx, low profile, TFX 300W]
Product Page


*Antec NSK 1380*
200 x 269 x 335mm / 18L
[matx, four slot, 350W ATX]
Product Page


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Only 70A +12V rail? That's only 840w! Huh???


Figured it out,the 850W Strider S does 70A on the 12V.The 1500W model does 120 amps over two 12 volt rails meaning 60 amps per rail.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Only 70A +12V rail? That's only 840w! Huh???


Figured it out,the 850W Strider S does 70A on the 12V.The 1500W model does 120 amps over two 12 volt rails meaning 60 amps per rail.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookie at this.


It was shown at Computex last year as well











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I hope that's 180mm lol so I can fit it into my TJ08-E, anticipating x99


It's 160mm!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Only 70A +12V rail? That's only 840w! Huh???


70 amps on a single rail. Or 120 amps over both rails!


----------



## Scorpion49

I'd like to join, both of my machines are under 20L even though they aren't listed in the OP.

Gaming rig:
- Silverstone Raven RVZ01 (14 Liters)
- i5 4670k @ 4400mhz
- 16GB Patriot 2133mhz
- MSI Z87i AC mITX
- Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
- 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
- Seagate 3TB 7200RPM
- Silverstone 450W SFX
- Corsair H40
- Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit

HTPC/ Lite gaming:
- Lone Industries L1 (~4.5 Liter)
- AMD A10 7850k at 4000mhz
- 8GB Patriot 2133
- 128GB Crucial M4
- PicoPSU 160XT w/192W brick
- Phenom II heatsink w/ 80mm SilenX
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit

Pics:



































With GTX 680 for size reference


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It was shown at Computex last year as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 160mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 amps on a single rail. Or 120 amps over both rails!


so much win in this PSU,would go very well with a Enermax Ostrog


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It was shown at Computex last year as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 160mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 amps on a single rail. Or 120 amps over both rails!


Even better!!!!!!!!! Let's do this!!! Haha


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'd like to join, both of my machines are under 20L even though they aren't listed in the OP.
> 
> Gaming rig:
> - Silverstone Raven RVZ01 (14 Liters)
> - i5 4670k @ 4400mhz
> - 16GB Patriot 2133mhz
> - MSI Z87i AC mITX
> - Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
> - 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> - Seagate 3TB 7200RPM
> - Silverstone 450W SFX
> - Corsair H40
> - Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit
> 
> HTPC/ Lite gaming:
> - Lone Industries L1 (~4.5 Liter)
> - AMD A10 7850k at 4000mhz
> - 8GB Patriot 2133
> - 128GB Crucial M4
> - PicoPSU 160XT w/192W brick
> - Phenom II heatsink w/ 80mm SilenX
> - Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
> 
> Pics:
> 
> *snip
> 
> With GTX 680 for size reference
> *snip *


Many awesome. Much wow. Woof


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'd like to join, both of my machines are under 20L even though they aren't listed in the OP.
> 
> Gaming rig:
> - Silverstone Raven RVZ01 (14 Liters)
> - i5 4670k @ 4400mhz
> - 16GB Patriot 2133mhz
> - MSI Z87i AC mITX
> - Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
> - 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> - Seagate 3TB 7200RPM
> - Silverstone 450W SFX
> - Corsair H40
> - Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit
> 
> Pics:


wow its very very nice..which temperature do you have in cpu and gpu??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> wow its very very nice..which temperature do you have in cpu and gpu??


CPU max temp was 61*C and the GPU hovers around 70*C during gaming.


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> CPU max temp was 61*C and the GPU hovers around 70*C during gaming.


not bad..thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

any thing like hadron air or PC-TU100 for mATX?

Also i have a silverstone Milo though i modified it for better cooling. would you guys like pics when i'm done? i'm also working on a super hotroded pentium 4 mATX build as well.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Also i have a silverstone Milo though i modified it for better cooling. would you guys like pics when i'm done? i'm also working on a super hotroded pentium 4 mATX build as well.


We feed on pics of uSSF and SFF builds. Which Milo did you use?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> We feed on pics of uSSF and SFF builds. Which Milo did you use?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CMn6q82Bob0CFYY7MgodWBkAwQ&Item=N82E16811163174&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-HTPC+%2f+Media+Center+Cases-_-N82E16811163174&[email protected]:20140320113046:s


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I'm crazy about SFF builds. I also really like custom water cooling. I'd like to combine the two one of these days but it wouldn't truly be a SFF. Pumps, reservoirs, and rads take up so much space!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I'm crazy about SFF builds. I also really like custom water cooling. I'd like to combine the two one of these days but it wouldn't truly be a SFF. Pumps, reservoirs, and rads take up so much space!


They don't have too!









I'm gonna do another SG05/06 build in a month or two, already have the board, CPU, GPU, ram, pump, and GPU block. Just need the CPU/board block, rad and res. Kinda hoping I can get Silverstone to let me have a 600w sfx earlier than it's retail release as a review/test unit..........


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey guys, I'm going to post a thread in the SFF area in the next day or two and I will link it here. But the gist of it is, I was speaking to the folks at Silverstone yesterday, and asked if anyone had kicked around the idea of a TJ07/TJ11 style mini ITX case, I mean literally just a miniaturized TJ07 designed just for ITX and sfx psu. I was told that they actually had not, but thought it sounded interesting. They were curious on feedback, so I said I would post a thread and find out. I'm also gonna try a rendering or two to help with a visual idea on it.........

Stay tuned


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to post a thread in the SFF area in the next day or two and I will link it here. But the gist of it is, I was speaking to the folks at Silverstone yesterday, and asked if anyone had kicked around the idea of a TJ07/TJ11 style mini ITX case, I mean literally just a miniaturized TJ07 designed just for ITX and sfx psu. I was told that they actually had not, but thought it sounded interesting. They were curious on feedback, so I said I would post a thread and find out. I'm also gonna try a rendering or two to help with a visual idea on it.........
> 
> Stay tuned


I would love to see a SFF case with compartment for double rad + pump + PSU in the bottom.

But did you see B-Neg's scratch build thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1394697/scratch-build-prot07ype-ocn-exclusive-log


----------



## Jimhans1

Yes @WiSK, I've seen B-'s scratch build renderings etc., and while neat, it leaves a lot to be desired aesthetically and in symmetry. It is obviously TJ07-esque, it's not nearly refined enough. His is just to wide imo, and still sacrifices to much for as big as it appears. I'm gonna spend some time with CAD and see if there isn't a way for me to put the design thoughts into a 1,000 word pic







or two.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to post a thread in the SFF area in the next day or two and I will link it here. But the gist of it is, I was speaking to the folks at Silverstone yesterday, and asked if anyone had kicked around the idea of a TJ07/TJ11 style mini ITX case, I mean literally just a miniaturized TJ07 designed just for ITX and sfx psu. I was told that they actually had not, but thought it sounded interesting. They were curious on feedback, so I said I would post a thread and find out. I'm also gonna try a rendering or two to help with a visual idea on it.........
> 
> Stay tuned


Very interesting :3


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I'm crazy about SFF builds. I also really like custom water cooling. I'd like to combine the two one of these days but it wouldn't truly be a SFF. Pumps, reservoirs, and rads take up so much space!


Surely compact splash fits the bill at 15.3L volume.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The problem with that case is it pretty much FORCES you to watercool. It's not very multipurpose.


----------



## stickg1

That and the fact that there's a waiting list and I don't think they are actually being made anymore.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That and the fact that there's a waiting list and I don't think they are actually being made anymore.


Correct, im pretty sure they dont make them anymore. We can still hope they make another production







I, personally, would love to own one.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The problem with that case is it pretty much FORCES you to watercool. It's not very multipurpose.


I see that as a strength, not a weakness. Being multi-purpose introduces compromises, especially regarding size. If it would also have to be good at air cooling, then it would need to be bigger. If it would need to accommodate an ATX PSU, then it would be bigger. If people would want a rack of drives, again, bigger. I like that my Splash came with a special bracket for a pump, and long countersunk bolts for the radiators, but none of the usual bag of random shiny screws and drive brackets.

I would rather manufacturers make less multipurpose cases. There are enough do-all cases already. I think the variety (especially of SFF cases) could be better if vendors like CM and Corsair weren't locked into the idea of trying to appeal to all types of buyer, in what are essentially several different markets.


----------



## Lutfij

The real issue that stands is if Stickg1 is interested in a CS of his own, they are out of stock ...







, though WiSK said everything else I was going to say









I've also knocked on lone industries case idea of the L2 - seems interesting to say the least!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I see that as a strength, not a weakness. Being multi-purpose introduces compromises, especially regarding size. If it would also have to be good at air cooling, then it would need to be bigger. If it would need to accommodate an ATX PSU, then it would be bigger. If people would want a rack of drives, again, bigger. I like that my Splash came with a special bracket for a pump, and long countersunk bolts for the radiators, but none of the usual bag of random shiny screws and drive brackets.
> 
> I would rather manufacturers make less multipurpose cases. There are enough do-all cases already. I think the variety (especially of SFF cases) could be better if vendors like CM and Corsair weren't locked into the idea of trying to appeal to all types of buyer, in what are essentially several different markets.


Well,I like to have my cake and eat it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'd like to join, both of my machines are under 20L even though they aren't listed in the OP.
> 
> Gaming rig:
> - Silverstone Raven RVZ01 (14 Liters)
> 
> HTPC/ Lite gaming:
> - Lone Industries L1 (~4.5 Liter)
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With GTX 680 for size reference


Added you. The RavenZ01 was in the OP already.
Will you be adding a low profile card to the L1?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I see that as a strength, not a weakness. Being multi-purpose introduces compromises, especially regarding size. If it would also have to be good at air cooling, then it would need to be bigger. If it would need to accommodate an ATX PSU, then it would be bigger. If people would want a rack of drives, again, bigger. I like that my Splash came with a special bracket for a pump, and long countersunk bolts for the radiators, but none of the usual bag of random shiny screws and drive brackets.
> 
> I would rather manufacturers make less multipurpose cases. There are enough do-all cases already. I think the variety (especially of SFF cases) could be better if vendors like CM and Corsair weren't locked into the idea of trying to appeal to all types of buyer, in what are essentially several different markets.


I agree, but its unlikely to happen. Manufacturers want as wide of a range of audience as they can get. That's why we have large m-itx only cases where even a matx board will fit in it.

If you want less multipurpose cases, you'll have to go with companies that specializes in that area or crowdfund your own project like the NCase did.
I recon Antec and SilverStone (CoolerMaster in the earlier days) are the few manufacturers that takes risk and make niche market cases.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. The RavenZ01 was in the OP already.
> Will you be adding a low profile card to the L1?


Whoops, guess I didn't see it. No, I won't be putting a lo-pro card in there. The A10 is fast enough for anything I want to do with it, it will be getting a TV tuner card shortly though.


----------



## NorCa

Add me! My gallery has pictures. I'll upgrade my rig with a Sg-08 lite ASAP!


----------



## NFSxperts

Make sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Add me! My gallery has pictures. I'll upgrade my rig with a Sg-08 lite ASAP!


Added you. Make sure to post pics when you get it.


----------



## concept73

Concept73
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1161072/sort/display_order/page/0
14.5L


----------



## stickg1

Nice!

I'm working on making my SG08 my main machine. Parts incoming!

ASRock Z77E-ITX
3570K (great clocker)
Silverstone 120mm CPU cooler
EVGA GTX 750 ti
Silverstone SFX 450w
256GB SSD
1TB HDD
Intel 7260HMW

I'll post pics once I make it presentable!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Concept73
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1161072/sort/display_order/page/0
> 14.5L


Looking good! Although that case has too many holes for my taste.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm working on making my SG08 my main machine. Parts incoming!
> I'll post pics once I make it presentable!


Please do! Looking forward to it.


----------



## pony-tail

As of (hopefully)tomorrow I am about to embark on my first full sff build - I have had Shuttles before - but this time I am starting with an empty case . A Lian Li PC-TU200B to be precise - with a Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI FM2 board and an AMD A10-7850K APU , with a couple of Seagate 1 Tb hard drives . I've not worked out what PSU to use as the 550 watt Antec (VP-550) I bought for it has REALLY long cables .
That's all I have bought so far but it is a start .
Still have to get Ram and an optical drive - looking toward a bluray but not sure . I would like to get a low profile cooler rather than the stock one - but not sure which one because of ram slot clearance .
Thats it so far -


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Crucial ballistics tactical. They are beyond low profile,everything clears.


----------



## stickg1

Some pics of my progress!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Some pics of my progress!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice hardware dude!


----------



## stickg1

Thanks! A couple more.. swapped the CPU fan and using a GTX 760 while I RMA the 750 ti.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks! A couple more.. swapped the CPU fan and using a GTX 760 while I RMA the 750 ti.


Why did you RMA the 750Ti???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Why did you RMA the 750Ti???


His 750Ti stopped working. Installed it, ran some tests in heaven and valley, disassembled the system, rebuilt it in a different system, wouldn't send an image after.
Tried it in different systems, etc etc.

Sucks, card worked for like an hour or so.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> His 750Ti stopped working. Installed it, ran some tests in heaven and valley, disassembled the system, rebuilt it in a different system, wouldn't send an image after.
> Tried it in different systems, etc etc.
> 
> Sucks, card worked for like an hour or so.


****, ***... I'm scared that it'll happen to me, I ordered a EVGA 750TI... I Hope it'll be a working one >.>


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> ****, ***... I'm scared that it'll happen to me, I ordered a EVGA 750TI... I Hope it'll be a working one >.>


I'm hoping it was just a fluke event. We will see!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm hoping it was just a fluke event. We will see!


Truly we will see


----------



## Smanci

Don't bother yourselves with the EVGA 750Tis.There are way better cards out there in terms of cooling, price, noise and PCB design.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Don't bother yourselves with the EVGA 750Tis.There are way better cards out there in terms of cooling, price, noise and PCB design.


But why? I mean what's wrong with them? Btw EVGA's 750Ti is the fastest in its categories


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> But why? I mean what's wrong with them? Btw EVGA's 750Ti is the fastest in its categories


There's nothing really wrong with them, but seems like the best they can offer is the EVGA brand and EVGA warranty policy. Yes, they do clock pretty well but I just can't see the point buying them since other manufacturers have better quality to offer with less price premium.
My two cents, again









@stickg1
Nice build there! How's the NT-06?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> There's nothing really wrong with them, but seems like the best they can offer is the EVGA brand and EVGA warranty policy. Yes, they do clock pretty well but I just can't see the point buying them since other manufacturers have better quality to offer with less price premium.
> My two cents, again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stickg1
> Nice build there! How's the NT-06?


You're absolutely right about that, I just love the card's design and power efficiency plus it's over clocking. I just hope I don't get disappointed with that :/


----------



## stickg1

The NT-06 is a fantastic cooler. I jacked my 3570K to 4.5GHz and it keeps me around 60C under full load.

Not really sure what you mean about the EVGA cards. It was $149.99, just like every other brand's 750 ti.

I am a little concerned about this GTX 760. Seems to idle a bit high, 41C in a 21C room. I am running three monitors on it so I know what doesn't help. But just seems a bit high. I might redo the paste later.


----------



## tysonischarles

Sign me up bro









Tyson Charles



Gallery http://imgur.com/a/q7JY1#QXNkhv2


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Sign me up bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery http://imgur.com/a/q7JY1#QXNkhv2


Love the cable management! cant wait to see the loop!


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Love the cable management! cant wait to see the loop!


Air cooled







couldn't fit the pump/res in


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Sign me up bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery http://imgur.com/a/q7JY1#QXNkhv2


Looking good! How'd you get the colors on the mockup? I thought it was the final build at first.

Also added the new jonsbo C2:



*jonsbo C2*
200 x 224 x 262mm / 11.7L
[m-itx, triple slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Interesting, no ventilation, bottom intake,psu as exhaust. The gpu would also have to blow heat out the case then. Could do wonders for quitness this. Temps,not so much...


----------



## tysonischarles

I Photoshopped the mocks ups


----------



## Phobia

What's so important is that need to maintain enough intake of cold air and the best hot air out, ideas?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> As of (hopefully)tomorrow I am about to embark on my first full sff build - I have had Shuttles before - but this time I am starting with an empty case . A Lian Li PC-TU200B to be precise - with a Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI FM2 board and an AMD A10-7850K APU , with a couple of Seagate 1 Tb hard drives . I've not worked out what PSU to use as the 550 watt Antec (VP-550) I bought for it has REALLY long cables .ll
> That's all I have bought so far but it is a start .
> Still have to get Ram and an optical drive - looking toward a bluray but not sure . I would like to get a low profile cooler rather than the stock one - but not sure which one because of ram slot clearance .
> Thats it so far -


I posted earlier about my upcoming build
Well things have not gone as planned !
First even with the F3 bios we could not get the A10-7850 to work on on the board . So I swapped it out for an Intel board - A Gigabyte Z87N-wifi and a 4770 non k . Then my case arrived damaged and has been sent back to the wholesaler - new one will be here next week.


If the pics actually turn out you will see that I have built the machine in an old micro atx Antec case as a temporary measure til the new one turns up .
Just hoping nothing else bad happens .


----------



## concept73

Pictures from LAN


----------



## soundx98

^
Nicely done!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Hi guys...first time poster here.

Ive recently had to RMA my Antec ISK 300-150 for a PSU issue and Antec replaced it without return of the old case (sweet!).

So I've been thinking this seems like a good opportunity for a first time SFF build. Ive recently been looking at the new Galaxy 750Ti OC Slim - anyone got any ideas on how high the heatsink runs in terms of slots on this? The web states 2-slot but it doesnt look like a full hieght 2-slot cooler to me.

Would be pretty awesome to be able to slot one of these badboys into an ISK 300 with a reasonable power i3/i5 - with a custom cooler/PSU solution of course.

Any ideas/feedback/experience would be great. Id measure the space myself but i dont have a spare mobo to put in the case to measure the GPU clearance in the case.

Cheers


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Pictures from LAN


edit: Added your new pics.
I had thought that clear side panel looked familier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Hi guys...first time poster here.
> 
> Ive recently had to RMA my Antec ISK 300-150 for a PSU issue and Antec replaced it without return of the old case (sweet!).
> 
> So I've been thinking this seems like a good opportunity for a first time SFF build. Ive recently been looking at the new Galaxy 750Ti OC Slim - anyone got any ideas on how high the heatsink runs in terms of slots on this? The web states 2-slot but it doesnt look like a full hieght 2-slot cooler to me.
> 
> Would be pretty awesome to be able to slot one of these badboys into an ISK 300 with a reasonable power i3/i5 - with a custom cooler/PSU solution of course.
> 
> Any ideas/feedback/experience would be great. Id measure the space myself but i dont have a spare mobo to put in the case to measure the GPU clearance in the case.
> 
> Cheers


The isk300 has space for a singleslot low profile card. The galaxy card has a low profile bracket which you can replace by removing the vga ribbon cable.
http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=517&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False
That 750 sounds perfect for your needs (low power, low heat, short pcb), except for the dual slot heatsink.
If you can somehow find a single slot cooler replacement for it, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Phobia

Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


----------



## ignsvn

LOL I love the way you said it's a mega screw up..

Anyway I've used both, and I feel ok with both.

Use Win 7 if you:
- Prefer the look & feel of the good ol Windows
- Want less learning curve

Use Win 8 / 8.1 if you:
- Don't mind learning to use it..
- Want to play safe & go with the latest

This is less likely but if you want to be extra careful maybe you can check the softwares that you need & see whether they are compatible with Win 7 / 8 / 8.1. I assume most popular softwares from reputable companies are OK.. Maybe you just need to check some specific ones that you regularly use.. some hacked drivers for overclocking etc..

All in all maybe some pros and cons with both, but hey, if I survived using Win 3.1, 95 & XP, I guess I'll be ok with 7 / 8 / 8.1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> LOL I love the way you said it's a mega screw up..
> 
> Anyway I've used both, and I feel ok with both.
> 
> Use Win 7 if you:
> - Prefer the look & feel of the good ol Windows
> - Want less learning curve
> 
> Use Win 8 / 8.1 if you:
> - Don't mind learning to use it..
> - Want to play safe & go with the latest
> 
> This is less likely but if you want to be extra careful maybe you can check the softwares that you need & see whether they are compatible with Win 7 / 8 / 8.1. I assume most popular softwares from reputable companies are OK.. Maybe you just need to check some specific ones that you regularly use.. some hacked drivers for overclocking etc..
> 
> All in all maybe some pros and cons with both, but hey, if I survived using Win 3.1, 95 & XP, I guess I'll be ok with 7 / 8 / 8.1


+rep
Thanks...But I read an article that it sucks due to the windows updates and security.. Right? Plus I never had any problems using 7


----------



## ignsvn

Thanks for the rep.

I previously turned off security updates on my Vista, and at the moment using it on with Win 7, not really a big deal personally. As long as you know what you're doing (install a good antivirus, don't install weird add on toolbars, don't click on suspicious email links etc), you should be good.

I also never put data in C drive and have my drivers ready on a thumbdrive / optical disc, so when the worst happens i'll just re-format & re-install things. A plus point if you use SSD - formatting & re-installing will be blazing fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> +rep
> Thanks...But I read an article that it sucks due to the windows updates and security.. Right? Plus I never had any problems using 7


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


8.1 is fine,just set it to boot straight to desktop,solves alot of headache


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Btw guys, which windows should I install on my system? 7 premium or 8? Plz help me out.. I heard that 8 and 8.1 is a mega screw up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thanks for the rep.
> 
> I previously turned off security updates on my Vista, and at the moment using it on with Win 7, not really a big deal personally. As long as you know what you're doing (install a good antivirus, don't install weird add on toolbars, don't click on suspicious email links etc), you should be good.
> 
> I also never put data in C drive and have my drivers ready on a thumbdrive / optical disc, so when the worst happens i'll just re-format & re-install things. A plus point if you use SSD - formatting & re-installing will be blazing fast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 8.1 is fine,just set it to boot straight to desktop,solves alot of headache


Just my thoughts and opinion really quick.

If you can put on either one, go with windows 7.

I personally tested 7, 8, and 8.1 on my last build, clean installs of all three on a fresh SSD EACH. Exact same hardware, exact same drives, exact same everything except for the OS.

In EVERY game I played, (BF4,COD:Ghosts, WoT, Titanfall) windows 7 had better FPS than either 8 or 8.1, with 8 being the worst by about 7-8%, 8.1 was only about 5% worse than 7. The ONLY thing that showed an improvement on the 8's was firestrike extreme, and they were 4% better than 7 there.

I would NOT set windows 8 to do fast boot, because when you have a problem (and with 8 that's a guarantee) it's almost impossible to get to the bios after that.

I would personally NEVER recommend someone put Windows 8/8.1 on their computer unless it has a touchscreen. Go with 7 and never doubt the decision!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Boot to desktop isn't the same as fast boot,it simply skips the start screen and goes straight to desktop after your password. Fast boot does skip bios,tried it,removed it hella fast. Windows 8.1 doesn't need it anyways,fastest booting windows by far.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Boot to desktop isn't the same as fast boot,it simply skips the start screen and goes straight to desktop after your password. Fast boot does skip bios,tried it,removed it hella fast. Windows 8.1 doesn't need it anyways,fastest booting windows by far.


I only saw a 6 second difference in the boot times, definitely not enough difference for me to put it on my system.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I only saw a 6 second difference in the boot times, definitely not enough difference for me to put it on my system.


Thanks, I'm the same as you. Used 8 and found it so stupid that Vista is better. Lol.
I saw 7 is the best OS I have ever experienced plus is the best OS for games.
definitely going to have it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Thanks, I'm the same as you. Used 8 and found it so stupid that Vista is better. Lol.
> I saw 7 is the best OS I have ever experienced plus is the best OS for games.
> definitely going to have it.


----------



## Phobia

Guys,is it possible to put a H60 for the cpu on the top left side exhaust fan? And what's the difference between SP 120 and AF 120 Fans? If I'm going to mount it on top. Im Sorry to act like a noob but it's going to be my first build, so i need your assistance and experience


----------



## Jimhans1

What motherboard are you planning on using? CPU socket placement plays a large part in the AIO fit, well, air cooler fit also actually.

Edit: Nevermind, just saw that your looking at the Hadron. No info for you, won't touch the case and have no experience with it as such, carry on.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What motherboard are you planning on using? CPU socket placement plays a large part in the AIO fit, well, air cooler fit also actually.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just saw that your looking at the Hadron. No info for you, won't touch the case and have no experience with it as such, carry on.


LOL, that was... Disappointing... Why? You hate it or what? And I'm gonna put a i5 4670k and Asus Z87I Deluxe


----------



## JQuantum

Just realized my NAS I've had for a while fits this description









~14.45L
No picture of it yet but I'll have to take one later









This > http://www.u-nas.com/xcart/product.php?productid=17617 is an okay case - not the best but definitely not the worst.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I only saw a 6 second difference in the boot times, definitely not enough difference for me to put it on my system.


I don't have an SSD maybe that's why its so noticeable for me. I just stay on the desktop side,works well for me. Also the search is much better in 8.1 than 7,another plus for me. Another thing is to give your usual apps default, coz windows 8 insists on using its apps for whatever ridiculous reason. Hope that helps.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Guys,is it possible to put a H60 for the cpu on the top left side exhaust fan? And what's the difference between SP 120 and AF 120 Fans? If I'm going to mount it on top. Im Sorry to act like a noob but it's going to be my first build, so i need your assistance and experience


I did a little research on the Hadron, according to Corsair there is no mounting point in the 'Air' version for a radiator, it will contact the motherboard I guess. In the 'Hydro' version it will fit a 120 or 240 in the roof.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I did a little research on the Hadron, according to Corsair there is no mounting point in the 'Air' version for a radiator, it will contact the motherboard I guess. In the 'Hydro' version it will fit a 120 or 240 in the roof.


And what about the fans?


----------



## stickg1

Mercury S3 is too big to be considered SFF right? Anyone know the volume off hand?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> And what about the fans?


In my experience, high static pressure is not a big deal on a thin all-in-one style radiator. I would still go SP but I'd be surprised if we're talking about more than 2C difference.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mercury S3 is too big to be considered SFF right? Anyone know the volume off hand?


A tad over 38 liters...


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mercury S3 is too big to be considered SFF right? Anyone know the volume off hand?


haha its bloody huge, its more than twice the size of my compact splash









(yes they are sat side by side on my desk)


----------



## stickg1

Which one do you like more?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Which one do you like more?


Stick, be happy with the S3, you still have your SG08 for SFF!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> LOL, that was... Disappointing... Why? You hate it or what? And I'm gonna put a i5 4670k and Asus Z87I Deluxe


My initial question/post was because I was thinking I was in a different thread, and I assumed we were speaking about a different case, sorry.

As to the hadron itself:
I had 3 ordered into my store for stock, all three were defective, all with different defects, not sure who EVGA has building those for them, but I'm seriously unimpressed with them and the quality control. Mind you, I love EVGA GPUs, they are the only ones I use honestly, I just really think they should stick to what they know/do best.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> My initial question/post was because I was thinking I was in a different thread, and I assumed we were speaking about a different case, sorry.
> 
> As to the hadron itself:
> I had 3 ordered into my store for stock, all three were defective, all with different defects, not sure who EVGA has building those for them, but I'm seriously unimpressed with them and the quality control. Mind you, I love EVGA GPUs, they are the only ones I use honestly, I just really think they should stick to what they know/do best.


LOL, thanks bro .
What kind of defects they had? Plus I just hope I don't get them with problems >.>


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Stick, be happy with the S3, you still have your SG08 for SFF!!


I can't wait for my S3 to come in. I was thinking of sleeving the SFX 450w for it, but my Seasonic X650 is already the perfect colors. The cables will probably be way too long. So I haven't officially decided which PSU will be in it.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I can't wait for my S3 to come in. I was thinking of sleeving the SFX 450w for it, but my Seasonic X650 is already the perfect colors. The cables will probably be way too long. So I haven't officially decided which PSU will be in it.


sfx psu looks so small in the s3


----------



## Smanci

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-FoPjVZwGI&feature=youtu.be

Gotta get my GPU tested in another rig to see if it's the PSU or the card itself that's responsible for that sound... This is driving me nuts


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Just realized my NAS I've had for a while fits this description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~14.45L
> No picture of it yet but I'll have to take one later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This > http://www.u-nas.com/xcart/product.php?productid=17617 is an okay case - not the best but definitely not the worst.


Added you. Do you have the pics yet?
I've added the rest of the series to the club as well.



*U-NAS NSC-200*
140 x 254 x 180mm / 6.4L
[m-itx, no expansion, 250W 1U]
Product Page


*U-NAS NSC-400*
190 x 254 x 180mm / 8.7L
[m-itx, no expansion, 250W 1U]
Product Page


*U-NAS NSC-800*
316 x 254 x 180mm / 14.4L
[m-itx, single slot, 1U PSU]
Product Page


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The isk300 has space for a singleslot low profile card. The galaxy card has a low profile bracket which you can replace by removing the vga ribbon cable.
> http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=517&isStop=0&isPack=False&isPow=False
> That 750 sounds perfect for your needs (low power, low heat, short pcb), except for the dual slot heatsink.
> If you can somehow find a single slot cooler replacement for it, it'd be perfect.


thanks for the reply. yeh i think im stuck with the Sapphire 7750 LP for now by the looks of it.

I am however investigating moving to a Silverstone ML06 (about the same capacity as the ISK300), and using a TFX power supply in the PSU slot to provide a bit of space to put the Galaxy 750Ti in it. It would fit naturally without modification but with not a lot of breathing room.

anyone got any ideas on this?


----------



## Phobia

Can I join the club at least guys,







?
Hadron Air


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> thanks for the reply. yeh i think im stuck with the Sapphire 7750 LP for now by the looks of it.
> 
> I am however investigating moving to a Silverstone ML06 (about the same capacity as the ISK300), and using a TFX power supply in the PSU slot to provide a bit of space to put the Galaxy 750Ti in it. It would fit naturally without modification but with not a lot of breathing room.
> 
> anyone got any ideas on this?


I'm not sure of the TFX fits in that space. It looks like it might hit the HDD bays, but you'll have 4cm of room for the dual slot gpu.

Do you think its possible to use a pcie riser and put the gpu in the horizontal expansion slot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Can I join the club at least guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Hadron Air


Yep, added you. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I'm not sure of the TFX fits in that space. It looks like it might hit the HDD bays, but you'll have 4cm of room for the dual slot gpu.
> 
> Do you think its possible to use a pcie riser and put the gpu in the horizontal expansion slot?
> Yep, added you. Welcome to the club!


Thanks bro


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

yeh ive had a bit of a look and i think the plan will be to use a TFX then custom mount some 2.5 SSD/HDD mounts and i may even be able to get a 3.5 HDD mount in it (should have enough vertical height to mount them upright in a bracket of some sort. should be a fun little project i think


----------



## soundx98

Please add me to the club
soundx98
ncase M1 silver and black
12.6L


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> soundx98
> ncase M1 silver and black
> 12.6L
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, looking nice. Quite the lucky guy to get two of those beauties!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Wow, looking nice. Quite the lucky guy to get two of those beauties!


Thank You. Not really lucky, I just couldn't make up my mind on the color.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> soundx98
> ncase M1 silver and black
> 12.6L


Ahh two! I want to steal one


----------



## Allanitomwesh

DP fail


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Thank You. Not really lucky, I just couldn't make up my mind on the color.


Lol,I need this kind of liquidity
Now that you have both,which is the nicer color?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Ahh two! I want to steal one


Careful when you break in, my sons are not to be fugged with LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lol,I need this kind of liquidity
> Now that you have both,which is the nicer color?


The tough part was waiting 6 months to get them








Today I like the Black M1 (benching SSDs in the iStar hot swap adaptors)
But I am partial to the Silver M1 (they were only 20% of the original production run #800-#999)

Just an awesome case. Necere and wahaha360 did an incredible job


----------



## scoopfing

Minibox M350 - 2.5L HTPC

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
Asus Z87E-mITX
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
Windows 8.1











Small and powerful.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How exactly are you mounting the SSD? looks like the L9 is devouring space.


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> How exactly are you mounting the SSD? looks like the L9 is devouring space.


You can see in the first pic the SSD is mounted on the underside of the cross-brace next to the cooler. With a lower profile cooler, there is a second cross-brace where you could mount another SSD or two 40mm fans.


----------



## noobee

Have you ever run Prime95 (or similar) to test temps/power at load? I was just curious what temps and power consumption you get with your rig.







I was/am considering a few of the same parts, namely the cpu and cooler. Although, it was my impression that the L9 doesn't do that great job - maybe it's just a bit quieter than using the stock heat sink and fan? I prefer low profile if air cooling, though. I really don't like the huge/tall ones.

I like the case but I am worried about cooling in such a small case - even though I like the form factor. To compromise, I've been considering the SG05 and RVZ01 so far.

P.S. Isn't the mobo - ASRock?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> You can see in the first pic the SSD is mounted on the underside of the cross-brace next to the cooler. With a lower profile cooler, there is a second cross-brace where you could mount another SSD or two 40mm fans.


Ah seen it. How are the temps with no case fans?


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Have you ever run Prime95 (or similar) to test temps/power at load? I was just curious what temps and power consumption you get with your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was/am considering a few of the same parts, namely the cpu and cooler. Although, it was my impression that the L9 doesn't do that great job - maybe it's just a bit quieter than using the stock heat sink and fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Ah seen it. How are the temps with no case fans?


I haven't stressed it because the TDP is right around 138 watts and it's a 150 watt PSU with a peak of 200 for a few seconds before it fries. Not worth the risk, although I have been tempted to OC it a little. It idles around 30 and hits 50 occasionally. We don't use it for anything but streaming, watching movies, and surfing. I had the stock cooler in there at first and it was idling higher - mid to high 30s - and was starting to get louder. The L9 is virtually silent and cools better. One great thing about this case is you can VESA mount it on the back of your TV or on the wall using the optional bracket.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Have you ever run Prime95 (or similar) to test temps/power at load? I was just curious what temps and power consumption you get with your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was/am considering a few of the same parts, namely the cpu and cooler. Although, it was my impression that the L9 doesn't do that great job - maybe it's just a bit quieter than using the stock heat sink and fan? I prefer low profile if air cooling, though. I really don't like the huge/tall ones.
> 
> I like the case but I am worried about cooling in such a small case - even though I like the form factor. To compromise, I've been considering the SG05 and RVZ01 so far.
> 
> P.S. Isn't the mobo - ASRock?


I would consider the SG05 over the RVZ01 depending on what components you plan to use.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Minibox M350 - 2.5L HTPC
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
> Asus Z87E-mITX
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
> Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
> Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
> Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
> Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
> Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small and powerful.


AWESOMENESS


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> AWESOMENESS


Thanks.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I would consider the SG05 over the RVZ01 depending on what components you plan to use.


Asrock Z87E-ITX, Samsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW , Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (BLS8G3D1609ES2LX0), H60 or Noctua NH-L9i, i5-4670K*, ST45SF-G*

*not sure whether to wait for the 600W version (the new 500W ver. looks too long/large to me)
*I thought maybe to get the i5-4670K as it's a good price right now - if temps are bad (might be with the L9?) - I could try to undervolt to reduce temps?

The hardware in my system info, I'm thinking to sell after the new build is completed. Should get just under $300 (thought maybe $280). It would pay for a good cpu?


----------



## scoopfing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> *I thought maybe to get the i5-4670K as it's a good price right now - if temps are bad (might be with the L9?) - I could try to undervolt to reduce temps?)


Like I said, 60C at stock with no case fans, just the L9. Not bad.


----------



## Phobia

Guys, tell me what you think of this modded Hadron's Air PSU :


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Guys, tell me what you think of this modded Hadron's Air PSU :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's the point?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> What's the point?


What do you mean what's the point? I'm trying to minimize dust to accumulate inside???


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> What do you mean what's the point? I'm trying to minimize dust to accumulate inside???


Looks to me like the fan is still oriented as exhaust... were you planning on flipping it?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Looks to me like the fan is still oriented as exhaust... were you planning on flipping it?


The fan for the PSU is an intake fan, I feeds the PSU with fresh cold air.. That's why, what do you think now?
Edit: Nevermind it's an exhaust fan, my bad bro


----------



## soundx98

You may want to look into DEMCiflex filters to prevent dust inside your PSU.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

looking for a case for my sig rig. Im leaning heavily towards the 250D or the Fractal Node. Any other/better suggestions for that price range?


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Like I said, 60C at stock with no case fans, just the L9. Not bad.


I was going to ask if you meant during load or a stress test....then I read your other post:

" It idles around 30 and hits 50 occasionally. We don't use it for anything but streaming, watching movies, and surfing. I had the stock cooler in there at first and it was idling higher - mid to high 30s - and was starting to get louder. The L9 is virtually silent and."

If it is around 30 at idle with the L9, I think that is pretty good. I did look at a benchmark comparing the L9 and it didn't give a good result at load. I thought maybe Silverstone or Cooler Master GeminII M4?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Do you have the pics yet?
> I've added the rest of the series to the club as well.


Sorta...


Mind the dust lol. The ears in the back is for my router, but the server does have a pair of pigtails at the back for wifi in case I decide to fire up pfsense or something.

I also have this now as of yesterday

Using temporary CPU/Mobo/PSU and possibly cooling lol - basically only thing that'll stick is the GPU, RAM, SSD lol - but it'll do fine.

i7-2600k
p8h61-i r2.0
16GB Ram DDR3
2 x 256GB SSD
Club3D R9 290

I was actually thinking of putting in
i5-3570k
MSI Z87I (Gaming?) AC - don't really know which
and the 450W Gold Modular one but I don't need it I guess lol - 450W Bronze is sufficient I just need to align the vent somehow (nibber ftw?).

Also, I was thinking of grabbing a bluray burner drive for kicks.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> soundx98
> ncase M1 silver and black
> 12.6L


I added you twice just for being a badass with 2 M1s









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoopfing*
> 
> Minibox M350 - 2.5L HTPC
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM
> Asus Z87E-mITX
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
> Intel 530 Series 180GB 2.5" SSD
> Mini Box picoPSU-160-XT + 192W Adapter Power Kit
> Mini Box M350 Universal Mini-ITX PC enclosure
> Logitech K400 w/Touchpad
> Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> Small and powerful.


Thanks for posting! Its good to know the L9i fits in a small case like that one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Sorta...
> 
> 
> Mind the dust lol. The ears in the back is for my router, but the server does have a pair of pigtails at the back for wifi in case I decide to fire up pfsense or something.
> 
> I also have this now as of yesterday
> 
> Using temporary CPU/Mobo/PSU and possibly cooling lol - basically only thing that'll stick is the GPU, RAM, SSD lol - but it'll do fine.
> 
> i7-2600k
> p8h61-i r2.0
> 16GB Ram DDR3
> 2 x 256GB SSD
> Club3D R9 290
> 
> I was actually thinking of putting in
> i5-3570k
> MSI Z87I (Gaming?) AC - don't really know which
> and the 450W Gold Modular one but I don't need it I guess lol - 450W Bronze is sufficient I just need to align the vent somehow (nibber ftw?).
> 
> Also, I was thinking of grabbing a bluray burner drive for kicks.


Its nice to have an i7 as a temporary cpu







What psu is the RVZ01 using now?
Any particular reason you need to upgrade?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> looking for a case for my sig rig. Im leaning heavily towards the 250D or the Fractal Node. Any other/better suggestions for that price range?


Ive got a Node 304 for my gaming rig. slick, quiet, small but with pretty good ventilation. i have no cooling problems with it running a 4670K @ 4.2 (under a H80i), a GTX 770 OC, 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's (all drives mounted on one of the internal brackets.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Ive got a Node 304 for my gaming rig. slick, quiet, small but with pretty good ventilation. i have no cooling problems with it running a 4670K @ 4.2 (under a H80i), a GTX 770 OC, 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's (all drives mounted on one of the internal brackets.


Yay finally someone replied. I actually went ahead and grabbed the 250D will be here today. TY for your input though!


----------



## NFSxperts

Congrats on your purchase! Its a nice case but a bit big for my tastes.

So SilverStone will probably release 2 sfx psus this year.
a 500w and a 600W.

The 600W SST-SX600-G will be SFX
and the
500W SST-SX500-LG will be SFX-L form factor. (I'm guessing L for long)
The dimensions of the Long version is 125 mm (W) × 63.5 mm(H) × 130 mm(D) to accommodate a 120mm fan


----------



## armourcore9brker

Why is the lower wattage PSU longer? Just to be quieter?


----------



## Jimhans1

Just to run the larger fan, which in theory, would be quieter, but both of my 450SFX Gold V2 are already silent, and the 600w I've been told will have an even better fan, and fan profile and such versus the 450gold.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Why is the lower wattage PSU longer? Just to be quieter?


They are made by different OEMs, so entirely different internals.

The 500W is by High Power and was shown at CES2013, but Silverstone was the first to order any of them.


The 600W will be by Enhance and is the natural successor to the ST45SF-G


----------



## stickg1

I'll take one of each! And a SG05 LITE.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ah yes the return of the High Power, I was wondering who would bite, I had my money on Be Quiet


----------



## Smanci

The Xbox360 controller kind of completes the build. It's a must-have if you're into racing games and works pretty well in many other games, too.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The Xbox360 controller kind of completes the build. It's a must-have if you're into racing games and works pretty well in many other games, too.


Moar pictures? and of inside?


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Moar pictures? and of inside?


They're in his signature.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just to run the larger fan, which in theory, would be quieter, but both of my 450SFX Gold V2 are already silent, and the 600w I've been told will have an even better fan, and fan profile and such versus the 450gold.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


I have a V1 of the ST45SF-G and its not very quiet. Its more of wind noise than actual fan noise because of the grill.
Looks like the SFXL version will have a removable fan grill, which is good.
I would definitely be interested in a lower wattage and cost version of the SFXL similar to the ST30SF.
@SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The Xbox360 controller kind of completes the build. It's a must-have if you're into racing games and works pretty well in many other games, too.


Is that the LianLi PC-Q11? Sometimes its hard to tell.
I've added you to the club


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I'd like to know what kind of case that is as well.


----------



## hampurista

It's the Q11 which I had myself for quite some time. It's a really good choice for transfering from full-size ATX to ITX as you can still use your ATX PSU and full-sized ODD and still have decent air cooling.
The Q07 has a perforated side panel by which you can tell it apart, the Q02 and Q03 are both way smaller than the Q11 and the bigger ones are primarily deeper and come with that nice HDD rack (Q25, Q08, Q18).


----------



## Smanci

Yess, it's the Q11B. Managed to sell it soon after posting that pic, though. Sure it's a good-looking case but the layout is a bit so-so for a steambox machine. The Cooltek U2 seemed like a perfect successor so I ordered one earlier today. Black anodized aluminium, illuminated stainless steel power button, atx psu, large coolers...









I'd like to see a similar model to the silverstone 300W SFX psu, too. I don't really care whether it's bronze or gold rated as long as it's silent, provides some clean power and doesn't use second tier caps and such.


----------



## armourcore9brker

If you want around 300W and quiet, Seasonic makes an SFX that is pretty quiet in my opinion.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Yess, it's the Q11B. Managed to sell it soon after posting that pic, though. Sure it's a good-looking case but the layout is a bit so-so for a steambox machine. The Cooltek U2 seemed like a perfect successor so I ordered one earlier today. Black anodized aluminium, illuminated stainless steel power button, atx psu, large coolers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a similar model to the silverstone 300W SFX psu, too. I don't really care whether it's bronze or gold rated as long as it's silent, provides some clean power and doesn't use second tier caps and such.


Post pics once you get the U2







I agree with what you said about it looking good next to a TV and what hampurista said about being a good case for down sizing, but it only has space for a gpu < than 22cm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If you want around 300W and quiet, Seasonic makes an SFX that is pretty quiet in my opinion.


I have a 300W SFX included with the SG05 case and its quiet as well, and I know SilverStone has the ST30SF, but it only has 1 pci-e connector.
With a 400w in SFX-L form factor, it could be even quieter with a 12cm fan. Plus, the SFX-L would have flat cables, black casing, and probably removable fan grill. (possibility of 2 pci-e connectors?)


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Post pics once you get the U2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what you said about it looking good next to a TV and what hampurista said about being a good case for down sizing, but it only has space for a gpu < than 22cm.


I will.
You can actually fit cards such as the reference GTX670 (241mm) in the Q11. However, in this case, I don't see the lack of depth as huge con since the ventilation is so insufficient that a 200-250W non-blower style gpu paired with an i5 simply wouldn't work unless you had a 5000rpm delta in the front of the case. It'd be like an oven. Just set your cooking timer and wait till you can smell electronics - that's when your build is well-done


----------



## concept73

Opinions on test benches? currently designing an Itx watercooled bench, so the internal workings will only be about 10 liters but then there is the motherboard ontop, opinions on brining it to the group?

If you want to see it im more thanhappy to post, if not ill just post in other threads, up to you guys


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look who's come to town
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/200578/silverstone-milo-ml07-now-available.html


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Opinions on test benches? currently designing an Itx watercooled bench, so the internal workings will only be about 10 liters but then there is the motherboard ontop, opinions on brining it to the group?
> 
> If you want to see it im more thanhappy to post, if not ill just post in other threads, up to you guys


Yes my cad work is crap, but the frame will be made from metal and welded, with either left open, or acrylic panels havent decided, but overall size will be 300x180x160, More updates tonight


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Interesting


----------



## ataryens

Hello all,
Figured this is the best place to ask. I plan on going from sg05 to something smaller as I dont need a gpu. Thinking of getting the (1) Antec ISK110($70) + extra power brick or the (2) Lone Industries L1 + two power bricks.
My questions are:
1. Is this what I would need as a 2nd power brick for the ISK110? http://www.ncix.com/detail/mini-box-ea11203x-series-102w-b7-58019.htm
2. Does the L1 come with everything I need except for a power brick? Would I be able to get 2 of the above or do I need something for the internal as well. Such as http://www.ncix.com/detail/picopsu-80-with-power-kit-includes-28-50810.htm

Thanks


----------



## hampurista

Why would you need two picoPSUs? There are stronger ones with 150w and 160w you can use if you need the extra wattage for your CPU and HDDs/SDDs. There are also power bricks with 120w and more I think.
I would go with Lone's case, just because he has done some really great work with his case.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataryens*
> 
> Hello all,
> Figured this is the best place to ask. I plan on going from sg05 to something smaller as I dont need a gpu. Thinking of getting the (1) Antec ISK110($70) + extra power brick or the (2) Lone Industries L1 + two power bricks.
> My questions are:
> 1. Is this what I would need as a 2nd power brick for the ISK110? http://www.ncix.com/detail/mini-box-ea11203x-series-102w-b7-58019.htm
> 2. Does the L1 come with everything I need except for a power brick? Would I be able to get 2 of the above or do I need something for the internal as well. Such as http://www.ncix.com/detail/picopsu-80-with-power-kit-includes-28-50810.htm
> 
> Thanks


The L1 comes with a power switch and some rubber fan mounts, you need to get a picoPSU and a brick, but that is about it. The PSUs usually come with the rest of what you need. I used a picoBox Z3 200W PSU with a Dell 330W brick on mine powering a 3770K mildly OC'd. There's one guy running and AMD 7750 low profile graphics card plus CPU off of the 160-XT with no problems, I don't think you'll need a second brick, just choose wisely, brick power should be greater than the PSU power. Although this is easier done with 19V bricks, my picoBox PSU takes 19V input, got it off ebay and works great.

http://www.pico-box.com/z3-atx-200.html

HDPLEX makes some really nice supplies also but don't plug directly into the mobo


----------



## TinoArg

Hi, I join the club with a Winsis WI-02 from an OEM computer I bought for my Steam Machine/HTPC. It's still on WIP.




























Case: Winsis Wi-02 (6.45lts)
CPU: AMD Llano A8-3850
GPU: AMD Radeon HD6550D 512MB
MoBo: ASRock A75M-ITX FM1
RAM: G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 2133MHz DC
HDD: Velociraptor 300GB + Samsung 750GB
ODD: Lite-On DVD-RW slim
PSU: HP TFX12V 220W (16A @12V)
WiFi: TP-Link 7200ND @ internal USB header
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro MCE x64 + Steam Big Picture as shell
Cooling:
- GeminII S modded heatsink
- Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM fan
- AVC 80x35mm 0.85A PWM fan (from Dell Optiplex GX620)
- Custom heatsinks on VRMs

I set bclk to 113.5MHz and overclocked RAM to 2133MT/s (from 1866), NB to 916MHz (from 800), GPU to 685MHz (from 600) and underclocked CPU to 2850MHz (from 2900),with all the undervolt I could. Temps are under 55°C under load. Noctua at 5/10 from BIOS until 50°C and AVC 1/10 until 55°C.

EDIT.: Fixed URLs!


----------



## Smanci

The. Most. Beautiful. Case. Ever.


----------



## ataryens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Why would you need two picoPSUs? There are stronger ones with 150w and 160w you can use if you need the extra wattage for your CPU and HDDs/SDDs. There are also power bricks with 120w and more I think.
> I would go with Lone's case, just because he has done some really great work with his case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The L1 comes with a power switch and some rubber fan mounts, you need to get a picoPSU and a brick, but that is about it. The PSUs usually come with the rest of what you need. I used a picoBox Z3 200W PSU with a Dell 330W brick on mine powering a 3770K mildly OC'd. There's one guy running and AMD 7750 low profile graphics card plus CPU off of the 160-XT with no problems, I don't think you'll need a second brick, just choose wisely, brick power should be greater than the PSU power. Although this is easier done with 19V bricks, my picoBox PSU takes 19V input, got it off ebay and works great.
> 
> http://www.pico-box.com/z3-atx-200.html
> 
> HDPLEX makes some really nice supplies also but don't plug directly into the mobo


I forgot to mention that I move the computer between 2 places where I have a monitor/keyboard/etc setup.
So if I understand correctly, if I dont want to move the brick (outside of case), I would have to buy a separate brick for the antec and if I go the L1 route, I would need a combo picoPSU+brick and then another brick alone.
Id really appreciate a confirmation.
Thanks!


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataryens*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I move the computer between 2 places where I have a monitor/keyboard/etc setup.
> So if I understand correctly, if I dont want to move the brick (outside of case), I would have to buy a separate brick for the antec and if I go the L1 route, I would need a combo picoPSU+brick and then another brick alone.
> Id really appreciate a confirmation.
> Thanks!


That's correct, Sir.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Yes my cad work is crap, but the frame will be made from metal and welded, with either left open, or acrylic panels havent decided, but overall size will be 300x180x160, More updates tonight


You're probably not going to get a more efficient design if you want to fit a 240rad in there.
What if you mount the radiator horizontally and add legs at the bottom for airflow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinoArg*
> 
> Hi, I join the club with a Winsis WI-02 from an OEM computer I bought for my Steam Machine/HTPC. It's still on WIP.


That is one tightly packed case. Looking good







How much of the heatsink did you actually hack off? and great work on the sleeving!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 
> 
> The. Most. Beautiful. Case. Ever.


What about the the LianLi Q01? It has a similar exterior.
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-q01/


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What about the the LianLi Q01? It has a similar exterior.
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-q01/


The Q01 has a really nice outer design and the Cooltek U2 might be 6cm higher (2.36") than the Q01. Still the Q01 lacks with an interior layout compared to which the U2 is better in my opinion.
In the U2 the PSU is placed above all other components whereas Lian Li still has the PSU facing the CPU, a strategy applied in many ITX cases. Cooltek themselves do the same in the Coolcubes (Jonsbo V2, V3) which is somewhat inferior to the U2 and U3 design.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> You're probably not going to get a more efficient design if you want to fit a 240rad in there.
> What if you mount the radiator horizontally and add legs at the bottom for airflow?


That is a 240mm 40mm thick rad in there at the moment, however i have changed out that rad for a 80mm thick monsta, as for air flow it will be fine as it comes from the side and goes straight through the rad and there is an exhaust fan next to the psu on the other side, so airflow wise its going to be nice and cool, but as for space wise, the "box" is going to be so compact in there. all of the goodies like the mobo and gpu will be on top on show









Also i do like your idea oh mounting it horizontally, however it would make the case a bit wider, and i like looking at fans


----------



## TinoArg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That is one tightly packed case. Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the heatsink did you actually hack off? and great work on the sleeving!


Thanks! I love tightly placked cases







, I can't see spare space inside a case, it looks inefficient for me









I hacked off 14mm to fit the fan tightly. But then I gained 2 o 3mm more when I bended the heatpipes, so I cut some clips to fasten the fan.

I thought I'd be a good idea sleeving each 4 wires. They are easy to handle (unlike sleeving all the 24 ATX wires togheter) and more practical than sleeving each one alone (it looks good, but is not a very good idea for a tight case).


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The L1 comes with a power switch and some rubber fan mounts, you need to get a picoPSU and a brick, but that is about it. The PSUs usually come with the rest of what you need. I used a picoBox Z3 200W PSU with a Dell 330W brick on mine powering a 3770K mildly OC'd. There's one guy running and AMD 7750 low profile graphics card plus CPU off of the 160-XT with no problems, I don't think you'll need a second brick, just choose wisely, brick power should be greater than the PSU power. Although this is easier done with 19V bricks, my picoBox PSU takes 19V input, got it off ebay and works great.
> 
> http://www.pico-box.com/z3-atx-200.html
> 
> HDPLEX makes some really nice supplies also but don't plug directly into the mobo


Im currently running a Haswell G3xxx (TDP 54W) and a Radeon 7750LP off the Antec ISK 300 PSU, which is only 150W and really average in terms of efficiency and heat output, and i have yet to push past system TDP of 130W. the 7750LP can only draw 75W from the PCIe socket. in furmark/prime95 ive hit 128.5W after 30mins or so without things getting too toasty.

This should give you a good indication of what you can run off ~150W PSU.

My next build is a Haswell i3 (probably an i3 3xxxT model though)/GTX 750Ti combo and i plan on using the picopsu 160-XT. Ill post the build log sometime soon and let everyone know how i go with TDP


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Im currently running a Haswell G3xxx (TDP 54W) and a Radeon 7750LP off the Antec ISK 300 PSU, which is only 150W and really average in terms of efficiency and heat output, and i have yet to push past system TDP of 130W. the 7750LP can only draw 75W from the PCIe socket. in furmark/prime95 ive hit 128.5W after 30mins or so without things getting too toasty.
> 
> This should give you a good indication of what you can run off ~150W PSU.
> 
> My next build is a Haswell i3 (probably an i3 3xxxT model though)/GTX 750Ti combo and i plan on using the picopsu 160-XT. Ill post the build log sometime soon and let everyone know how i go with TDP


Just a heads up, 75w is PCIe spec, but a card can pull more than that from the PCIe slot, that's why highend boards have auxiliary power ports for them!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This is a nice review
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/NCASE-M1-Mini-ITX-Crowdfunded-Case-Review


----------



## stickg1

That looks great, how much is it going to list for?


----------



## hampurista

185$ excl. shipping. Have a look at the thread here or head directly over to their site at ncases.com.


----------



## stickg1

A little rich for my blood. I do have a Caselabs S3 though, not really SFF. But a nice case nonetheless. I have a Silverstone SFX 450w Gold here that I'm not using. I'm looking at the SG-05, and the new Raven and Milo's.

Is there a handy list somewhere of cases designed to use the SFX form factor PSU?


----------



## hampurista

NFSxperts mentions all PSU sizes in his opening post for the mentioned cases.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> This is a nice review
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/NCASE-M1-Mini-ITX-Crowdfunded-Case-Review


Wow! Great review for a fantastic case. I still have not heard of any owner that doesn't like this case. It's awesome.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Its pretty epic considering its barely any bigger than a SG06.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Can you add the Lone Industries L2 to the case list - and add me as an owner?

I've just purchased one for my HTPC to replace my ISK300 - expecting delivery in ~2 weeks or so. Ill post a build log given its a pretty rare beast.

https://loneindustries.com/products/2


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It is coming!
Silverstone 600W SFX Unveiled


----------



## francisco9751

any news about the silverstobe 500W sfx-l semifanless?

tapatalked with LG G2


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> any news about the silverstobe 500W sfx-l semifanless?


yes i am eagerly awaiting news of this - given my NCASE M1 is due in aug/sept id love to get a few reviews prior to committing to it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Can you add the Lone Industries L2 to the case list - and add me as an owner?
> 
> I've just purchased one for my HTPC to replace my ISK300 - expecting delivery in ~2 weeks or so. Ill post a build log given its a pretty rare beast.
> 
> https://loneindustries.com/products/2


The L2 is out already? I'll add you now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> It is coming!
> Silverstone 600W SFX Unveiled


That looks like the ST45SF-G with a 600W sticker. Probably temporary placeholder demo unit. Rumor has it the 600W SFX will have 2 pci-e 8 pins.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The L2 is out already? I'll add you now.
> That looks like the ST45SF-G with a 600W sticker. Probably temporary placeholder demo unit. Rumor has it the 600W SFX will have 2 pci-e 8 pins.


shipping in a couple of days from canada - ill receive min in ~10 days i imagine


----------



## Allanitomwesh

They do appear to share dimensions, but I doubt silverstone would simply change the sticker








Must have been able to milk more watts out of the old 450W. The gold rating remains.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkcow*
> IT IS REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80Plus tested:
> 
> http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SILVERSTONE%20TECHNOLOGY_SST-SX600-G_600W_ECOS%203951_Report.pdf


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


Awesome! Time to update the News thread. Thanks Wisk and Milkcow


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Intel Core i7 4790K rocking 4.0GHz stock and 4.4GHz turbo. If that has overclocking headroom still in there....


----------



## NFSxperts

SilverStone has shown the SG13 at Computex.
http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html

The SG05 is : 222 x 176 x 276mm / 10.8L
thee SG13 is:222 x 181 x 285 / 11.5L

I don't see an opening at the back so I'm not sure if it uses an ATX or SFX PSU


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> SilverStone has shown the SG13 at Computex.
> http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html
> 
> The SG05 is : 222 x 176 x 276mm / 10.8L
> thee SG13 is:222 x 181 x 285 / 11.5L
> 
> I don't see an opening at the back so I'm not sure if it uses an ATX or SFX PSU


w00t w00t! Yea that's what i'd like to know as well. With the announcement of the SX600G PSU i'm sure it will be an SFX PSU that's required, however knowing Silverstone they may have included space for an ATX with the revision of this new "SG05". ST45SFG 450 PSU came with an ATX bracket, so anything can go...


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> w00t w00t! Yea that's what i'd like to know as well. With the announcement of the SX600G PSU i'm sure it will be an SFX PSU that's required, however knowing Silverstone they may have included space for an ATX with the revision of this new "SG05". ST45SFG 450 PSU came with an ATX bracket, so anything can go...


You're probably right, but I expected the SG05/06 successor would be smaller, not slightly bigger. I would've been great if they could squeeze it down to under 10L.

There's also the Cougar QBX at (158 x 373.5 x 282 mm = 16.6L) which has similar internal layout as the NCASE M1

and the Raijentek Compact Metis at (190 x 277 x 250mm = 13.2L)
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/computex-2014-raijintek-us-distribution-metis-mini-gaming-case,26998.html

And the SFX-L PSU size compared to SFX
http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18898-silverstone-gor-pakostade-nataggregat-i-sfx-format-infor-steam-machines


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There was also the white ML07 it was looking good.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> You're probably right, but I expected the SG05/06 successor would be smaller, not slightly bigger. I would've been great if they could squeeze it down to under 10L.


I found it logical, since most potential buyers of SG05 seem to ask: will my 10.5" GPU fit? And I have to answer no. The SG13 will allow those prospects to turn into consumers.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys never seen this thread before, went threw all 75 pages, some awesome builds









Can i be added?, Here is mine!

Initial Build




Update with a GTX 780 TI





Here is a nice desk shot!










Don't mind the stock intel aircooler i actually have a EVGA ACX cpu cooler just haven't got around to installing it yet, im actually going to preorder one the NCASE M1 V2's on friday!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ncase is badass,man I really need to upgrade my disposable income to get in on $200+ chassis. Any ideas for a student?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Ncase is badass,man I really need to upgrade my disposable income to get in on $200+ chassis. Any ideas for a student?


Ha! Yea! Save your money and finish your studies and reward yourself with something more badass


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There was a stealth I/O in the SG11 at CES. Seems they are no longer making it like that?


----------



## NFSxperts

Apparently, the SG13 will be able to house an ATX PSU
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-sg13-mini-itx-computex,27021.html
Otherwise, the rear layout is the same as the SG05/06.

@SilverStone
Look! There's Tony in the reflection in the pic.
Also, you guys should add a pci expansion slot above the motherboard I/O plate and under the PSU.
If this costs $30, it'll become my recommended case instead of the CM Elite 130.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Apparently, the SG13 will be able to house an ATX PSU
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-sg13-mini-itx-computex,27021.html
> Otherwise, the rear layout is the same as the SG05/06.
> 
> @SilverStone
> Look! There's Tony in the reflection in the pic.
> Also, you guys should add a pci expansion slot above the motherboard I/O plate and under the PSU.
> If this costs $30, it'll become my recommended case instead of the CM Elite 130.


seems odd to me - to put out excellent high power SFX PSU's and then do a re-release of one of your best selling SFF chassis, only to negate the work of the engineers working had to bring the power to the SFX form factor. there is no way ATX is necessary in a case this size.

anyone else have opinions on this?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I don't get it either, the air cooler support must be crap now. They indeed are going after the Elite 130. Looks like I'll need a dremel after all.


----------



## m_jones_

Maybe they could include a bracket for sfx power supplies so you can still use larger air coolers if you wish. Best of both worlds.


----------



## armourcore9brker

The ATX support isn't so bad, IF they make a new ATX to SFX adapter that places the SFX PSU as close to the top as possible. Rather than the current bracket that is centered. ATX is such a waste of space


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SFX psus come with ATX brackets. Guess they figured anyone who used one would be okay. I was hoping to see more drives supported like the node as a result of no ODD. The way I see it, the SFX-L was made for this,and likely ATX support is similar to SG08 at 160mm non modular. The concept is likely similar to CoolerMaster,move your ATX rig in with only a motherboard change. Right down to the 120mm AiO.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys never seen this thread before, went threw all 75 pages, some awesome builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i be added?, Here is mine!
> 
> Initial Build
> 
> 
> Don't mind the stock intel aircooler i actually have a EVGA ACX cpu cooler just haven't got around to installing it yet, im actually going to preorder one the NCASE M1 V2's on friday!


Added you. I was gonna say something about your stock cooler until I read your last part. Will you be buying a new system for the M1 or moving this to the new home?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> seems odd to me - to put out excellent high power SFX PSU's and then do a re-release of one of your best selling SFF chassis, only to negate the work of the engineers working had to bring the power to the SFX form factor. there is no way ATX is necessary in a case this size.
> 
> anyone else have opinions on this?


The ATX support doesn't bother me since there is enough space for an ATX PSU in the SG05/06's dimensions as well. If adding ATX support means more people will buy it and SilverStone can sell it at 30 bucks, then thumbs up for them.
I wished they had made it smaller. There is no incentive for current SG05/06 owners to buy the new case. Its slightly larger, and only fits 1 3.5" HDD (or 1x3.5" + 2x 2.5"), which the old case can do with modding anyway.
As modders have proved by cutting the front panel in the SG05/06, you can fit a titan in there without affecting the external dimensions. Its the internal dimensions that's the problem.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. I was gonna say something about your stock cooler until I read your last part. Will you be buying a new system for the M1 or moving this to the new home?


Bought a EVGA cooler but never opened it lol (Ive had it for over 2 months







)


Well i will be migrating my current rig over with the addition of AIO 240 watercooler kit, Slot loading dvd drive, Silverstone 600watt SFX psu, 1tb samsung evo ssd, and another ssd either 256 or 512gb and then in future i might plan a custom loop


----------



## TinoArg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinoArg*
> 
> Hi, I join the club with a Winsis WI-02 from an OEM computer I bought for my Steam Machine/HTPC. It's still on WIP.
> 
> [...]


Finally, I finished my build.


























And finally, enjoying that moment when you've finished your work and you proudly look at it












Now it's about time I put it below the TV and enjoy some games and movies.

P.S.: There is still some place to put a low profile pci-e card (probably a hybrid TV tuner), another 2.5" unit (probably an SSD), and a Xbox wireless receiver (or a steam controller receiver in the future).


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Confirmed:* Target MSRP is $30 USD for Silverstone's Sugo SG05 successor SG13





*Source:* FutureLooks: http://www.futurelooks.com/episode-3-computex-2014-coverage-featuring-quiet-msi-noctua-silverstone-zotac-video/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Here's something interesting
ID-Cooling SFX-T60


----------



## francisco9751

waiting for the new case











Cubitek mini cube or Cooltek U3


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinoArg*
> 
> Finally, I finished my build.
> 
> 
> And finally, enjoying that moment when you've finished your work and you proudly look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's about time I put it below the TV and enjoy some games and movies.
> 
> P.S.: There is still some place to put a low profile pci-e card (probably a hybrid TV tuner), another 2.5" unit (probably an SSD), and a Xbox wireless receiver (or a steam controller receiver in the future).


Last time you posted, I added the case to the list but forgot to add you as a owner.
Great job on the sleeving and cable management. I wouldn't have had the patience to cut up an old heatsink for the vrms.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> waiting for the new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubitek mini cube or Cooltek U3


The U3 is a great case but its slightly over 20Liters


----------



## HandsomeChow

Guys check this case out. It's a MATX case under 19 litres!
Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Cooltek/Coolcube_Maxi_Black/4.html
It can hold two graphics cards up to 10.2 inches. Sadly not 10.5 but it can fit two GTX 680s/ GTX 770s
It's called the Cooltek Coolcube Maxi Black
Dimensions: 240 x 280 x 280 = 18.8 litres
And by the way, you guys should follow the Intel Specifications of a SFF case of 19 litres or below instead of 20 litres of below. It will kick the Node 304 and Cooler Master 120 out.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Guys check this case out. It's a MATX case under 19 litres!
> Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Cooltek/Coolcube_Maxi_Black/4.html
> It can hold two graphics cards up to 10.2 inches. Sadly not 10.5 but it can fit two GTX 680s/ GTX 770s
> It's called the Cooltek Coolcube Maxi Black
> Dimensions: 240 x 280 x 280 = 18.8 litres
> And by the way, you guys should follow the Intel Specifications of a SFF case of 19 litres or below instead of 20 litres of below. It will kick the Node 304 and Cooler Master 120 out.


It is already on the list as it's true identity,Jonsbo V4.
The round figure is nicer,and a liter is not worth bickering over.Were not here to kick people out and be elitist .The prodigy already caused quite some bickering [ITX one] so no need for more of that. 20L is just fine,gives manufacturers something to stay under.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> And by the way, you guys should follow the Intel Specifications of a SFF case of 19 litres or below instead of 20 litres of below. It will kick the Node 304 and Cooler Master 120 out.


We had a vote when the thread was started and decided that 19 litres means up to 19.999 litres


----------



## Ght10

Can I join please








My rig
- Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX
- Asus Z87I PROFESSIONAL Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini-ITX
- Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
- Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
- TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel
- Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s 2.5" x 2
- Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s 2.5" x 2
- Western Digital Scorpio Black 2.5" 500GB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s
- Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler
- Noctua NF-S12A ULN Case Fan 120 mm x 2 under the gpu
- Noctua NF-A15 PWM side panel
- Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> We had a vote when the thread was started and decided that 19 litres means up to 19.999 litres


WiSK is correct. Out of a total of 100 voters (not including me), 52 members voted for anything less than 20 Liters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Can I join please


Added you. Nice job on the carbon fibre vinyl.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Techpowerup Article
A new Lian-Li ITX case,PC-Q01








Seems kinda airflow restricted with only a bottom intake though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Techpowerup Article
> A new Lian-Li ITX case,PC-Q01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda airflow restricted with only a bottom intake though.


Back is prolly well vented and has a fan, all you need is positive air pressure..


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah it is pretty meshy on the rear,you're right. Interior is not painted though,which is a bummer. Makes the Silver one more attractive.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yeah it is pretty meshy on the rear,you're right. Interior is not painted though,which is a bummer. Makes the Silver one more attractive.


honestly nothing ground breaking have left Lian-Li camp in a long time imo, same going to the exterior designs of Silverstones cases , two of my favorite case companys slowly going down hill over the years. Both company's new some fresh designers and engineers!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> honestly nothing ground breaking have left Lian-Li camp in a long time imo, same going to the exterior designs of Silverstones cases , two of my favorite case companys slowly going down hill over the years. Both company's new some fresh designers and engineers!


There is hope in the FTZ01 sir


----------



## Qu1ckset

Got good news guys on the 600watt Silverstone SFXL PSU







, emailed Silverstone about the time frame of when this PSU will be available and they said August!

*Email i sent*


*Reply i got*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

@Above: Nice! Good to hear that SFX is finally getting some love.

20L is SFF? Huh. My current build-in-process is a laptop replacement, and I'm estimating the bottom part with the core components (not the lid with the screen though) will be 20x10x3 inches. That turns into just shy of 10L, and it might go up to 12L. That's too big to be uSFF.







Ah well. That's what you get for including full mATX support and PCIe expansion slots and, if needed, a Flex ATX PSU instead of a battery.

And no, I have done no work whatsoever on the case, thank you for asking. I'm just here for the tips, cool builds, and potential for totally shameless self-advertisement.







I need to do some CAD renders anyway, but I haven't had the time/focus lately.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

just about to start my HTPC build into a Lone Industries L2 - build log coming soonish....oh man this case is nice!


----------



## ccRicers

I'm just thinking out loud here, but I dream of modding a CDJ-1000 DJ player for a HTPC case. It would be by salvaging a broken one, since these players are still expensive (and I can't put myself to break apart a working CDJ).



Brushed black metal finish, slots for Optical drive and SD card already built in, and it's 320 x 105 x 370 mm which makes it less than 12.5 L in volume. Gotta admit it would make one very sexy looking case. Maybe I could even hack some of the buttons to perform multimedia functions.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

DO IT


----------



## Slobergoof

Nice builds from guys with EVGA Hadrons. Just finished modding mine, Go check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1496469/build-log-evga-hadron-re-classified/10#post_22463053


The uSFF/SFF Club


----------



## Allanitomwesh

1) Post your name
2) a picture of the case and link to you
r picture gallery if you have it
3) and if possible, the size in liters
4) Add the club signature link please (o
ptional but preferred)


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobergoof*
> 
> Nice builds from guys with EVGA Hadrons. Just finished modding mine, Go check it out!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1496469/build-log-evga-hadron-re-classified/10#post_22463053
> 
> 
> The uSFF/SFF Club


Added you. Very nice mod. Your custom front panel sort of looks like a speaker.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

A few pics of my HTPC/Light Gaming in a Lone Industries L2 White chassis. Amazing case, not too hard to build into for something so small.

Specs:
Case - Lone Industries L2 White
Case Fans - Noctua Redux 80mm PWN x2
Mobo - Gigabyte H97N WIFI mITX
PSU - PicoPSU 160-XT 160W psu + 192W external brick combo
CPU - Intel i3 4130
CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel ITX (with Phanteks 140mm fan mounted on it)
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP White 8GB
GPU - Galaxy GTX 750 Ti LP 2GB (with a separately bought LP bracket)
SSD - an old Plextor 256GB (not sure on model)























it performs well - CPU temps in the mid 30s idle and yet to pass 65 on prime95 which im really impressed with - the Gabriel with the Phanteks is a killer combo, high airflow/pressure and nearly silent. talking of silent i actually have to check its booted up, with the phanteks 140mm and the 2x 80mm Noctuas being the only moving parts this thing really flies under the radar. can recommend these fans for silence lovers.

all in all im really satisfied with this build - had very few issues (the 5mm spacing with the motherboard standoffs and the removable back panel make shoving most cables away easy and the L2 has no sharp edges to break skin on!

A shout out to James from Lone Industries, youre making fantastic cases for those of us that want them, and i hope anyone reading this and that is interested will hop along to his site and check out his fantastic cases. its not just the NCASE thats crowd-funded small batch anymore.


----------



## Slobergoof

I love it! That just got my modding juices all flowing again! too bad they don't have it anymore


----------



## hampurista

That's a beautiful L2 build. You should post it over at [H] in Lone's thread.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Amazing what can run off a mere pcb and power brick ye?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> A few pics of my HTPC/Light Gaming in a Lone Industries L2 White chassis. Amazing case, not too hard to build into for something so small.
> 
> Specs:
> Case - Lone Industries L2 White
> Case Fans - Noctua Redux 80mm PWN x2
> Mobo - Gigabyte H97N WIFI mITX
> PSU - PicoPSU 160-XT 160W psu + 192W external brick combo
> CPU - Intel i3 4130
> CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel ITX (with Phanteks 140mm fan mounted on it)
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP White 8GB
> GPU - Galaxy GTX 750 Ti LP 2GB (with a separately bought LP bracket)
> SSD - an old Plextor 256GB (not sure on model)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it performs well - CPU temps in the mid 30s idle and yet to pass 65 on prime95 which im really impressed with - the Gabriel with the Phanteks is a killer combo, high airflow/pressure and nearly silent. talking of silent i actually have to check its booted up, with the phanteks 140mm and the 2x 80mm Noctuas being the only moving parts this thing really flies under the radar. can recommend these fans for silence lovers.
> 
> all in all im really satisfied with this build - had very few issues (the 5mm spacing with the motherboard standoffs and the removable back panel make shoving most cables away easy and the L2 has no sharp edges to break skin on!
> 
> A shout out to James from Lone Industries, youre making fantastic cases for those of us that want them, and i hope anyone reading this and that is interested will hop along to his site and check out his fantastic cases. its not just the NCASE thats crowd-funded small batch anymore.


Awesome build! Where did you get that 2.5 inch drive bracket? I can use that in my SG05


----------



## hampurista

Those brackets are included with L1/L2 cases.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Those brackets are included with L1/L2 cases.


Thank you, i just sent an email out to them.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> That's a beautiful L2 build. You should post it over at [H] in Lone's thread.


thanks! yeh im pretty happy with it, the colour combos worked out better than i hoped. yep im gunna post it over on hardforum this morning...was snoozing pretty hard by the time i got it up on here last night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Amazing what can run off a mere pcb and power brick ye?


sure is hey! ill post some numbers up here when i attach it to my Kill-A-Watt to see how close to ghe ragged edge im running it haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Those brackets are included with L1/L2 cases.


yep they are indeed - special order parts, really nice powder coated finish on them too







i reckon you mght be able to pick one up off the LI site if James has spares


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)



Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.

http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)

Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


----------



## Majentrix

Hi, I'm Majentrix and I'd like to join the club!


Cubitek Mini Cube (19.2L)
Asus H97I-PLUS
Intel i3 4150 (cooled by a spare Thermaltake AIO which I've crammed into the 90mm fan slot)
Gigabyte R9 270
Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black
Corsair TX650 (160mm long despite the case only officially supporting 150mm long PSUs)
8GB G.SKILL DDR3 1600 Ares

Future upgrade plans, from top to bottom in terms of importance:


SSD
Pentium G3258
Blower style GTX 760+
Shorter, modular PSU


----------



## HandsomeChow

How are the thermals?


----------



## Majentrix

Not too good. 35 on the CPU and 45 on the graphics card idling. Temps get up to around 60 and 70 respectively.
Problem is the 270 exhausts all of its hot air into the case, which is then sucked in by the CPU cooler. If I had a blower card that ejected all of its air outside the case overall temps would go down, even if the cooling on the GPU wasn't as good.


----------



## Slobergoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Not too good. 35 on the CPU and 45 on the graphics card idling. Temps get up to around 60 and 70 respectively.
> Problem is the 270 exhausts all of its hot air into the case, which is then sucked in by the CPU cooler. If I had a blower card that ejected all of its air outside the case overall temps would go down, even if the cooling on the GPU wasn't as good.


Those dual fan cards are not made for these SFF cases. I highly recommend swapping coolers or getting a blower card. I hae a Dual shot cooler 560ti classy in my Hadron, and temps were terrible. After I switched coolers from a 480, my case temps went down 10-15 degrees C. Try and find a stock blower on ebay, they always have em for sale when dudes switch to watercooling.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)
> 
> 
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


see my buildlog in the last couple of pages - i searched for months for a case like the one youve listed.....the Lone Industries L2 is the closest i could find. it only does LP GPU's however which basically limits you to the hardware ive put in mine.

EDIT - you can buy combos from mini-box of pico's and bricks i think that save you money


----------



## Majentrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobergoof*
> 
> Those dual fan cards are not made for these SFF cases. I highly recommend swapping coolers or getting a blower card. I hae a Dual shot cooler 560ti classy in my Hadron, and temps were terrible. After I switched coolers from a 480, my case temps went down 10-15 degrees C. Try and find a stock blower on ebay, they always have em for sale when dudes switch to watercooling.


Problem is I don't think blower coolers exist for my card. I know that the reference cooler is a blower, but I don't think you can buy those.


----------



## Slobergoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Problem is I don't think blower coolers exist for my card. I know that the reference cooler is a blower, but I don't think you can buy those.


There may be a possibility of swapping coolers from a last generation card, or a card that has the same hole locations and measurements as your card.
The 270 and the the earlier generation AMD cards could have similar measurements and hole locations. You could possibly swap a blower/heatsink from like a 5870 or a 7870. Not saying its a guarantee, but it might be worth researching.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> sure is hey! ill post some numbers up here when i attach it to my Kill-A-Watt to see how close to ghe ragged edge im running it haha.


Awesome,can't wait. Also running an i#,maybe I can move it into something smaller without a hit


----------



## Smanci

Awesome nice super-clean L2 build there! I think I just found my new dream case







Too bad shipping it here will cost a bit too much...
An undervolted xeon/i5 would be my cpu choice, thpugh. Gives you a bit more performance in heavier applications.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Another case with bottom intake
Jonsbo C2

Also has square edges,been a while since they did that.like it more than the LianLi too,maybe coz it is smaller...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Looks like the RVZ01 clones are coming in now: AZZA CSAZ-103

16.84L




I actually kind of like the way it looks. Not sure if it is worth the price though. Looks like it might be able to fit a 240mm rad (only states 2x120mm).


----------



## ccRicers

Eh, the more tower cases the better. I feel SFF works better with a slim profile, otherwise you don't get much of the "smallness" there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)
> 
> 
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


Shame it didn't get commercially produced (or its bigger brother which I prefer). Looks like I have a new DIY project to work on


----------



## exelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)
> 
> 
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


There's the M3A2 (slightly bigger, SFX PSU)



Found it in the For Sale section on [H]

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1823861


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


This is true. Even with Furmark and P95 at the same time, it will be enough. You could get a cheap locked i5 instead if you want. Those are like 15W more.

Power brick and PSU are 100% compatible. The brick outputs 12V and the PSU takes 12V input. You'll need to change the socket on the PSY for it to be compatible with that brick, but an adapter is included. They also sell an expansion slot bracket with a hole for the power port if the case doesn't have one, by the way. It costs one whole dollar.


----------



## akromatic

not a fan of the current slim towers atm. the proportions as so wrong. its very tall and deep. doesnt offer that ITX feel that it may as well be a slim matx case with a horizontal mounted GPU over the PCIe IO

i'd want to see more "mini" series performance GPU and cases that revolve around 18cmx18cm x ~8-10cm thick so its only slightly larger then the ITX board and thick enough to hold a horizontal mounted dual slot GPU along with minimal system components


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That layout would be wider,and mATX is bigger dimensions wise for the board, =bigger case. There's quite a size difference between ML04 and 07


----------



## Qu1ckset

I will just leave this here for you guys!


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I will just leave this here for you guys!


Looks like we'll be finally getting a quite quiet sfx PSU


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Looks like we'll be finally getting a quite quiet sfx PSU


The SX600-G will be quiet at idle, but likely same volume at load as the ST45SF-G.

For more reasonable quiet, wait for SX500-LG


----------



## Majentrix

600W for SFX seems a bit pointless. 450W is enough for a 4790k, a 780ti, both overclocked plus a couple of hard drives and fans.
If you need more wattage and components then chances are SFF isn't for you.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dual GPU goodness


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 600W for SFX seems a bit pointless. 450W is enough for a 4790k, a 780ti, both overclocked plus a couple of hard drives and fans.
> If you need more wattage and components then chances are SFF isn't for you.


I dont know about that... What are your overclocks on both GPU and CPU? Prime95 run? Significant overclock with gains? Otherwise it's pointless for a couple fps...What is your power draw from the wall with a kill-a-watt? Please share your setup. I'd like to overclock both my i7 4770K and GTX 780Ti on the ST45SFG.


----------



## WALSRU

I have a modest 4.5ghz on my 2500k and have to run my Titan at stock or I get full shutdown on my ST45SFG. Could hit 1202mhz GPU on the previous ATX 700w Seasonic. Can't wait for this PSU!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I have a modest 4.5ghz on my 2500k and have to run my Titan at stock or I get full shutdown on my ST45SFG. Could hit 1202mhz GPU on the previous ATX 700w Seasonic. Can't wait for this PSU!


Exactly! I'm skeptical about Majentrixs claims of over clocking both CPU and GPU. Conservative overclocks at best with the 450 watt, what gains would that give...

I have my 4770k at 4.2 ghz and GTX780ti at stock speeds boosting 1006mhz lol. Looking forward to the SX600g myself.


----------



## Zebeyo

Running stock settings with a Asus 770 DCII OC, 4670k and e fans in a Node 304 on a Seasonic G-550. Usually power draw is no more than around 300 watt running furmark and prime95, but during boot I have seen spikes as high as 400+.

I am looking forward to the SX600-G because I want the headroom for future upgrades in potentially another case, and also higher wattage means it will run at lower % of full load, thus not as hot and as a consequence lower fan speed and more quite operation.

Thats my theory anyway


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

in my Node 304 im running i5 4670K @ 4.3ghz and an XFX 290DD at 980mhz base clock OC and im hitting ~440w during prime95/heaven benchmarking, so ill definitely be needing more than 450w SFX when i move to my NCASE M1 when it arrives. 450w is enough to run things fine at stock but things get pretty hungry when OC'd.


----------



## akromatic

no way you can have both a high end GPU and CPU overclocked on a 450w, it ether or none at all unless you are running a mainstream GPU


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> no way you can have both a high end GPU and CPU overclocked on a 450w, it ether or none at all unless you are running a mainstream GPU


Start with benchmarks giving you power consumption. Now do math.

OC power = Stock power * (OC voltage / Stock voltage)^2 * (OC frequency / Stock frequency)

Simple as that. 450W can handle some pretty powerful components, even when overclocked. Energy efficient components, such as Haswell and Maxwell, are even better. Sadly Big Maxwell is still a while out; the current speculation is that the 900 series will have the high-end chipset while the 800 series will have the midrange chipset, like Kepler all over again.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Start with benchmarks giving you power consumption. Now do math.
> 
> OC power = Stock power * (OC voltage / Stock voltage)^2 * (OC frequency / Stock frequency)
> 
> Simple as that. 450W can handle some pretty powerful components, even when overclocked. Energy efficient components, such as Haswell and Maxwell, are even better. Sadly Big Maxwell is still a while out; the current speculation is that the 900 series will have the high-end chipset while the 800 series will have the midrange chipset, like Kepler all over again.


I don't think akromatic was arguing against high end components running on the Silverstone 450 modular. He's referring to significantly overclocking both a CPU and GPU at the same time on the st45sfg. The new 600 watt will give us the opportunity to maximize our SFF gear when it's released.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I don't think akromatic was arguing against high end components running on the Silverstone 450 modular. He's referring to significantly overclocking both a CPU and GPU at the same time on the st45sfg. The new 600 watt will give us the opportunity to maximize our SFF gear when it's released.


He's argued about topics he doesn't know about in the past. It's a long story. Anyway, just plug numbers into that formula and get an estimated load. Obviously it won't be 100% accurate since it assumes a perfect world and benchmarks take loads from the wall (with an ~85% efficient PSU), but it won't be too far off. It should take overclocked (but not overvolted) GK110 and overclocked and overvolted Ivy or newer. Ivy-E might be an issue, but that isn't SFF material. But yes, I agree. 600W SFX is long overdue. I want SeaSonic and perhaps Corsair to follow suit. Corsair makes cases too, so they should have an interest in the form factor.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)
> 
> 
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


The PicoPSUs are pushing it a bit. I'd get a bit worried. I did some research on a i3 + 750Ti w/ a Pico PSU and there could be an issue. Something about the actual power on the 24 pin being lower than the rated output so that it could be a bit problematic when the 750ti starts consuming a bit more power. Really wish there were more powerful PicoPSUs. *sigh* I'd be a bit afraid to try to come up with my own solution so the closest we can probably get is a TFX PSU.

I also wish Galaxy was still widely available in the US. Their 750 Ti Razor is looking really, really awesome right now. Single slot 750 Ti ftw.

Edit: btw, people looking for the original project thread of this case, it's here.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They do have variable input PSUs for car PCs. Those go up to 250W or so. Example. I don't know what kind of wall input it takes though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

So I sold my i7 4770k for $320 today!!! So stoked to pick up my i7 4790k on Friday , will probably end up installing my EVGA ACX CPU cooler as well that I have sitting in it's box sealed lol




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> in my Node 304 im running i5 4670K @ 4.3ghz and an XFX 290DD at 980mhz base clock OC and im hitting ~440w during prime95/heaven benchmarking, so ill definitely be needing more than 450w SFX when i move to my NCASE M1 when it arrives. 450w is enough to run things fine at stock but things get pretty hungry when OC'd.


You and me both , can't wait for the 600w SFX PSU and my M1 V2 to arrive!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They do have variable input PSUs for car PCs. Those go up to 250W or so. Example. I don't know what kind of wall input it takes though.


Yeah, I've seen those. I'm just a bit worried about how they do. Awhile ago, JonnyGuru reviewed a few PicoPSUs and tbh most of them did quite terrible. Not really the best type of PSUs to stress.

Just looked at Seasonic's TFX and 1U server power supplies along with the SX600-G and did a quick volume comparison. File attached below.

SFFPSU.txt 0k .txt file


The first PSU on the list is a 80+ Gold 300-350W 1U PSU. I don't think it has an 8-pin but it does have two 4-pin molex connectors. There are 2x4-pin Molex to 8-Pin adapters though so that shouldn't be too big of an issue. The SX600-G was actually smaller than I thought. The problem is that the PSU connectors are on the longer side of the PSU so that makes that a bit of an interesting case to work with. SFX and 1U (especially 1U) aren't going to go anywhere soon though so I'm not worried those two becoming obsolete. I don't know if servers use TFX to TFX's situation is a bit tricky. Also Seasonic's only 80+ gold unit only does 300-350W (more than good enough) but is also the largest of the bunch.


----------



## 161029

Made a quick revision to the .txt to make it a bit easier to read.

SFFPSU.txt 0k .txt file


Anyways, was looking at a few mITX motherboards and if we were to go with a SFX PSU we could probably put it on the right hand side where the 24-pin connector is located, with the connectors facing towards the motherboard. You'd probably need to make custom cables (good thing the SFX psus from Silverstone are modular) but this would end up being a case with a very small audience in the first place.

As for 1U units, the unit itself is already longer than a mITX board. It's not as tall though. The power connector placement is ridiculously awkward too since it would hit the GPU. This is if the 1U unit is also sitting at the right of the mITX board where the 24-pin is (it's awkward if its laid flat or on its side). I would probably switch the 1U unit to the top above the mITX board where the 8-pin is usually located. Standing it vertical so its 8.15cm tall allows for taller aftermarket coolers and would probably save a bit more space.

The problem w/ the SFX PSU is the need for a right angle extension so the 3-prong power connector ends up at the back of the case. You'd need to lengthen the case a bit more to fit the 3-prong right angle connector.

I was thinking about putting the SFX PSU at the top of the mITX board but some boards (*cough*Maximus VI Impact*cough*) have a daughterboard that would probably block some of the connectors.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They do have variable input PSUs for car PCs. Those go up to 250W or so. Example. I don't know what kind of wall input it takes though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen those. I'm just a bit worried about how they do. Awhile ago, JonnyGuru reviewed a few PicoPSUs and tbh most of them did quite terrible. Not really the best type of PSUs to stress.


The PSU that Cynical linked to is able to handle voltage drops down to 6V, likely for when the car is being cranked, or power being compromised by some electrical problem. A car's battery is 12.6 V at optimal charge. In theory you should be able to use a AC-DC 12V power supply as long as it supplies the current that's needed.


----------



## Wanou

My name is Wanou.
I build a SFF using the EVGA Hadron Hydro case (18.21L).
Here is my log (still very early stage) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1487000/build-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydrobuild-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydro



I'm changing course in my build as I discover more options. If you have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

With a 250W pico you'd need an equivalent high wattage power brick,and I think only FSP makes those with any kind of decent quality to them.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> My name is Wanou.
> I build a SFF using the EVGA Hadron Hydro case (18.21L).
> Here is my log (still very early stage) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1487000/build-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydrobuild-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydro
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing course in my build as I discover more options. If you have any suggestions let me know.


bro build that stuff
And I got a question for you after you boot up
I would like to know in the Asus AI3 that is there five thermal sensors on the board in fan Xpert?
Because they always advertise that there are five thermal probes on their boards but they often skimp out on the Mitx department in thermal management


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen those. I'm just a bit worried about how they do. Awhile ago, JonnyGuru reviewed a few PicoPSUs and tbh most of them did quite terrible. Not really the best type of PSUs to stress.
> 
> Just looked at Seasonic's TFX and 1U server power supplies along with the SX600-G and did a quick volume comparison. File attached below.
> 
> SFFPSU.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> 
> The first PSU on the list is a 80+ Gold 300-350W 1U PSU. I don't think it has an 8-pin but it does have two 4-pin molex connectors. There are 2x4-pin Molex to 8-Pin adapters though so that shouldn't be too big of an issue. The SX600-G was actually smaller than I thought. The problem is that the PSU connectors are on the longer side of the PSU so that makes that a bit of an interesting case to work with. SFX and 1U (especially 1U) aren't going to go anywhere soon though so I'm not worried those two becoming obsolete. I don't know if servers use TFX to TFX's situation is a bit tricky. Also Seasonic's only 80+ gold unit only does 300-350W (more than good enough) but is also the largest of the bunch.
Click to expand...

If you want to stress test some of the smaller PSUs like the Pico-PSUs, I own this kit: Link

(Un)fortunately, I keep my parts selection in the low wattage area because I like to use the pico. I can grab a Kill-A-Watt and do some stress testing to see how this, semi-modern, commercial kit does.

As for AC-DC converters, there are a ton that you can find on eBay (usually for signage). They easily reach into the 500W+ range. Use one of those converters and the PicoPSU-160-Xt and you'll be able to power quite a bit. Of course that would involve running relays so that you can bypass the pico for any major 12V amperage (e.g., GPU). Quite a bit more involved but it makes for an interesting case especially in this 12V world where the other rails do not mean as much.

EDIT: In regards to running an i3+750Ti off of a pico, I ran an A8-3850 and a 7790 off of it. I am currently running an i5 3450S and the 7790 just fine. I also run 3x3.5 HDDs + 2x2.5 HDDs + 1x2.5" SSD all off the same converter and brick. Hasn't shut down on me yet. Just waiting to see what the mid-sized Maxwell parts are going to look like.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> He's argued about topics he doesn't know about in the past. It's a long story. Anyway, just plug numbers into that formula and get an estimated load. Obviously it won't be 100% accurate since it assumes a perfect world and benchmarks take loads from the wall (with an ~85% efficient PSU), but it won't be too far off. It should take overclocked (but not overvolted) GK110 and overclocked and overvolted Ivy or newer. Ivy-E might be an issue, but that isn't SFF material. But yes, I agree. 600W SFX is long overdue. I want SeaSonic and perhaps Corsair to follow suit. Corsair makes cases too, so they should have an interest in the form factor.


All of Corsair's ITX cases use ATX PSU's. It would be more likely to get one from LianLi who have several SFX only cases or Enermax,who manufacture their own PSU's AND Cases and could come out with both together (SG05-450 style) or following each other.


----------



## 161029

Okay, did a quick mockup.



So yeah...quite a lot of added volume but the plus is that you can now fit full length PCIe cards (a bit more than 12". I've seen PCIe 3.0 slides say 14" channel cards which baffled me since other places have said 312mm/12.3").

Next option is to put a 19cm or so 1U PSU standing upright to the top of the motherboard (8-pin side of most motherboards). The 3-prong will be at the back which makes it easier. Not much added length to the entire enclosure, although height now become 8.15cm so yeah...quite a lot of added space.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The PicoPSUs are pushing it a bit. I'd get a bit worried. I did some research on a i3 + 750Ti w/ a Pico PSU and there could be an issue. Something about the actual power on the 24 pin being lower than the rated output so that it could be a bit problematic when the 750ti starts consuming a bit more power. Really wish there were more powerful PicoPSUs. *sigh* I'd be a bit afraid to try to come up with my own solution so the closest we can probably get is a TFX PSU.
> 
> I also wish Galaxy was still widely available in the US. Their 750 Ti Razor is looking really, really awesome right now. Single slot 750 Ti ftw.
> 
> Edit: btw, people looking for the original project thread of this case, it's here.


Look into the HD Plex 250W 16-24V input w/19V power brick, very nice stuff with actual heat sinking unlike most of the other pico style PSUs
http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-250W-Hi-Fi-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html

Galaxy sells directly from their website in the US so they are readily available, bought a 750Ti low-profile for my L2 delivered very fast delivery


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Look into the HD Plex 250W 16-24V input w/19V power brick, very nice stuff with actual heat sinking unlike most of the other pico style PSUs
> http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-250W-Hi-Fi-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html
> 
> Galaxy sells directly from their website in the US so they are readily available, bought a 750Ti low-profile for my L2 delivered very fast delivery


Wow, those are some nice units. Are there any in depth review of these units? If not I'll send a request to some sites in hopes they'll look at them.

Do want.









Edit: sent requests to JonnyGuru and TPU. Hopefully I'll get a response soon. That unit is looking really appealing. The only thing holding me back is that there aren't any reviews of it yet. White PCB also looks gorgeous. Would pair well with a HOF card from Galaxy.

Edit: crmarris (guy who does PSU reviews at TPU) says he doesn't deal with PicoPSU as of now units and those of the like and hasn't heard of that unit. Hoping for a better response fro OklahomaWolf at JonnyGuru.


----------



## frack0

I've seen a pre-production review I think on a German website somewhere, still looking. I have one right now but in the L2 I think the 160/200W will be easier to manage, if that can't hack it I'm sticking the 250W in there.

EDIT: Found it, more of a roundup/review of 4 high power pico-ish supplies

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1294120

For some good background tests and issues involved with the various picoPSUs & bricks this roundup at JohnnyGuru also good stuff

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=207


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I've seen a pre-production review I think on a German website somewhere, still looking. I have one right now but in the L2 I think the 160/200W will be easier to manage, if that can't hack it I'm sticking the 250W in there.
> 
> EDIT: Found it, more of a roundup/review of 4 high power pico-ish supplies
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1294120
> 
> For some good background tests and issues involved with the various picoPSUs & bricks this roundup at JohnnyGuru also good stuff
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=207


Thanks for the link to the HDPlex preproduction review.









The JonnyGuru review was the reason I was a bit worried about the 160-XT PicoPSU. I wish there was a WI model of the 160-XT since 19V bricks seem to give better performance with PicoPSUs.


----------



## frack0

HD Plex just came with this 16-24v 160/200w unit got one ready for my L2

http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-160W-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> A few pics of my HTPC/Light Gaming in a Lone Industries L2 White chassis. Amazing case, not too hard to build into for something so small.
> 
> Specs:
> Case - Lone Industries L2 White
> Case Fans - Noctua Redux 80mm PWN x2
> Mobo - Gigabyte H97N WIFI mITX
> PSU - PicoPSU 160-XT 160W psu + 192W external brick combo
> CPU - Intel i3 4130
> CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel ITX (with Phanteks 140mm fan mounted on it)
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP White 8GB
> GPU - Galaxy GTX 750 Ti LP 2GB (with a separately bought LP bracket)
> SSD - an old Plextor 256GB (not sure on model)


Looking good. I want to build a small system with no expansion slots to keep the size as small as possible, but the external power brick is troublesome. Well, it has its good and bad sides.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Majentrix and I'd like to join the club!
> 
> 
> Cubitek Mini Cube (19.2L)
> Asus H97I-PLUS
> Intel i3 4150 (cooled by a spare Thermaltake AIO which I've crammed into the 90mm fan slot)
> Gigabyte R9 270
> Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black
> Corsair TX650 (160mm long despite the case only officially supporting 150mm long PSUs)
> 8GB G.SKILL DDR3 1600 Ares


Got any pics of the internals? I'm interested to see how you've mounted the AIO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The SX600-G will be quiet at idle, but likely same volume at load as the ST45SF-G.
> 
> For more reasonable quiet, wait for SX500-LG


I'm waiting for the 500-LG, or maybe a cheaper, lower wattage model. There are always problems with their v1 versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> My name is Wanou.
> I build a SFF using the EVGA Hadron Hydro case (18.21L).
> Here is my log (still very early stage) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1487000/build-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydrobuild-sff-rig-using-the-evga-hadron-hydro
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing course in my build as I discover more options. If you have any suggestions let me know.


yah! You're the first person to join the club with the hydro. I'll be keeping an eye on your build progress


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice PICO psu's by those guys,do they come with bricks?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice PICO psu's by those guys,do they come with bricks?


Nope. You have to order separate ones (I'm assuming you're talking about the HDPLEX ones). I don't think any PicoPSUs come with bricks unless you buy them in a bundle.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> yah! You're the first person to join the club with the hydro. I'll be keeping an eye on your build progress


I hope i'll be up to the challenge.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Finally Replaced my 4770k and Stock intel HSF, with the 4790K and EVGA ACX cooler


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The japs get everything more awesome. 650W SFX
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/202738/dirac-launches-tesla-cube-series-550w-and-650w-sfx-power-supplies.html


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The japs get everything more awesome. 650W SFX
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/202738/dirac-launches-tesla-cube-series-550w-and-650w-sfx-power-supplies.html


It says it's Gold efficiency but the 80Plus website doesn't list it. It's got no Underwriters Labs nor TÜV mark, so I don't think it's intended for European or American markets. It's also bit too long for SFX, so there may be issues with fitting in some cases.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

All signs it'll never leave Japan


----------



## Smanci

http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/SST-SX600-G

I thought it was going to be prepare your wallets-style price but 129€? That's not even bad. Fully modular & semi-passive 550W Super Flower costs the same.


----------



## NFSxperts

I helped a buddy migrate to a new case.
jonsbo V6
Ivy bridge 3770k
Gigabyte H77N-Wifi
Thermalright AXP-100
Silverstone ST45SF

The air flow is terrible, there's no direction for the flow, and the internal layout is horrible. If you use an ATX PSU, its very cramped and all all the wires have no place to go, but it looks damn nice next to the TV.




V6 Gallery


----------



## Allanitomwesh

60mm fan slots? Lol.


----------



## Juan Carlo

may I join?









Custom CPU + GPU Watercooling Loop on a Silverstone SG05 _(10.8 liters)_

Core i5-3570
Gigabyte H77N-WIFI
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Inno3D GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000S
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB FW 1.5
Silverstone SG05-450

XSPC Raystorm
XSPC Razor GTX 670
XSPC RX120 V1
EK DCP 2.2
Bitspower 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fittings
EK Angled Adapter Fittings
OEM Flow Indicator turned Nano Reservoir









_(other photos at my sig)_


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juan Carlo*
> 
> may I join?


Nice first post Juan!

Always have respect for full water cooling in SG05


----------



## Juan Carlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice first post Juan!
> 
> Always have respect for full water cooling in SG05


thanks WiSK.. appreciate it bro..


----------



## Majentrix

I'm looking into converting my Cubitek Mini Cube from ITX to mATX. I've done the measurements and everything fits, however I'm going to have to move the power supply up front and sacrifice on storage space as well as expansion card length, and cabling probably won't look too pretty either.
Fortunately cooling will be heaps better, as I'll be able to get some 140mms in the back and maybe something up front.

In any case it's something to look forward to, and hopefully I can start the project soon.


----------



## Jimhans1

I'm gonna be playing around with a new toy this weekend







I'll share more info when allowed! (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm gonna be playing around with a new toy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share more info when allowed! (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


*curiosity peaks*


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm gonna be playing around with a new toy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share more info when allowed! (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


The Strider 600W


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm gonna be playing around with a new toy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share more info when allowed! (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> The Strider 600W


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> The Strider 600W


Hasn't that been released? The 140mm deep unit?

If anything I would think the SilverStone SFX-L 600W unit or even just the regular SFX 600W unit.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There is only one 600W unit of interest here on SFF subforums and that's Strider SFX 600W. The SFX-L is a 500W unit


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There is only one 600W unit of interest here on SFF subforums and that's Strider SFX 600W. The SFX-L is a 500W unit


Is it under the Strider labelling? lol, didn't know that. I thought they had a separate name for the SFX units.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Is it under the Strider labelling? lol, didn't know that. I thought they had a separate name for the SFX units.


They do









http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_power.php?tno=7&area=en


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> They do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_power.php?tno=7&area=en


I was going to say. Putting Strider in front of the name confused me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Used to be. Seems they call it SFX Series now,just checked.


----------



## Jimhans1

Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.










Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.

I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


----------



## ccRicers

That's one sweet package


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over












Would love to know what the fan sounds like


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's one sweet package


Yes, yes it is!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know what the fan sounds like


Once I'm back from the trip, I'm going to load up the PSU and try to take video/audio of the fan in action! But, we put it on a load center there at Silverstone, and hit it with a 50A load for 10-15 minutes, even with my good ear right next to the fan, it only made the slightest purr, and the fan didn't kick on till 30c temp.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


Nice! You were a few meters away from our CM Office LOL!


----------



## .theMetal

Awesome, probably going to pick one of those babies up for my node. I will be staying in tune to see what you think of it


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey gang,
I just got home, leaving for St. George in 3 hours, I hate to say it, but unboxing the 600w SFX will have to wait till I return on Sunday. Have a great weekend, and I will try to answer any questions you have about the PSU to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey gang,
> I just got home, leaving for St. George in 3 hours, I hate to say it, but unboxing the 600w SFX will have to wait till I return on Sunday. Have a great weekend, and I will try to answer any questions you have about the PSU to the best of my abilities.


Well first question then... WHEN CAN WE BUY IT???


----------



## Allanitomwesh

My SG05 has been making a constant low hum for a while now. I think it is a combination of the psu and a fan filter i haven't bothered to clean. Sounds like this 600W solves the PSU...


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> My SG05 has been making a constant low hum for a while now. I think it is a combination of the psu and a fan filter i haven't bothered to clean. Sounds like this 600W solves the PSU...


I've had this happen with PC-Q11 and U2 cases. At first I thought it's the psu but it's actually my HDD making that low freq (around 100hz?) hum, and it's darn irritating. Gotta grab some 2,5" HDDs.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> we put it on a load center there at Silverstone, and hit it with a 50A load for 10-15 minutes, even with my good ear right next to the fan, it only made the slightest purr, and the fan didn't kick on till 30c temp.


Great news! That confirms what we've been talking about on [H].
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony Ou*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> I think there's a general misunderstanding about why the fan is the ST45SF-G is loud. It's primarily because it spins fast. The "quality" of ADDA fans compared to Noiseblocker fans is barely relevant compared to the fan's rpm profile. The Noiseblocker mod in the ST45SF-G doesn't make it quieter because Noiseblockers are better quality, but because the fan profile starts at lower rpms. Silverstone understood this, and have listened to us in designing the new product. If you compare the purple line in my chart to the deep red line of the new SX600-G fan, you see they both start and end at the same rpms.
> 
> They've done the Noiseblocker mod already for us, so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We probably could have started selling SX600-G two months earlier had we choose to reuse ST45SF-G's fan. We hope this is worth it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I've had this happen with PC-Q11 and U2 cases. At first I thought it's the psu but it's actually my HDD making that low freq (around 100hz?) hum, and it's darn irritating. Gotta grab some 2,5" HDDs.


Ah crud,I need the TB's.I'll clean the fan filter this weekend just to see if there's an improvement.


----------



## Majentrix

Got everything ready for the first cuts, I'm not expecting it to look too pretty as I'm no expert with a dremel, but hopefully it'll turn out okay.









Got all the cutting lines marked out.








The motherboard will actually be mounted a few dozen mill higher, this just shows that it fits.








We'll have room for fairly long graphics cards.

More coming soon.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oooh nice


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oooh nice


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Got everything ready for the first cuts, I'm not expecting it to look too pretty as I'm no expert with a dremel, but hopefully it'll turn out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the cutting lines marked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard will actually be mounted a few dozen mill higher, this just shows that it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have room for fairly long graphics cards.
> 
> More coming soon.


whats the eventual plan for this case? i love the 90 degree shift, but im not quite sure how youre doing it with this case with no cover on top to cover the mobo IO at the top. anyway im keeping an eye on it because i love these jonsbo cases.


----------



## Majentrix

In the end the power supply will be moved to the front, the rear panel will become vents and I'll add room for some fans in the front. Chances are the front fans will have to be thin thanks to the PSU being in the way.
I have a solution in mind for the I/O, but I'll need to see how everything pand out before I can put it into place.

Right now work's been halted as I thought I had more motherboard standoffs than I actually do, and I'll need to pick up more this afternoon before we can get the motherboard worked out.


----------



## Majentrix

Here's a poorly lit hint of things to come.


----------



## Jawswing

Looking to build my parents a PC out of some old parts, but I'll need to get them a new case.
As they'll need/want a optical drive (and I have a spare one available). I think I'm going to get a Cooler Master 130 Elite. Given it's pretty boss price.

It's also going to be in an enclosed space in a cupboard, so although a G540 isn't going to kick out much heat, I'm going to put my old H60 in there rather than a stock cooler to keep things a little cooler (and because I have no use for it).

Anyway, the question I have is what will be the best fan configuration? It has 1 120mm fan in the front, one 80mm on the side and then the PSU.
I'm thinking maybe to have the PSU as the only exhaust (it can be switched the otherway and pull the air from outside the case). Any ideas?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Looking to build my parents a PC out of some old parts, but I'll need to get them a new case.
> As they'll need/want a optical drive (and I have a spare one available). I think I'm going to get a Cooler Master 130 Elite. Given it's pretty boss price.
> 
> It's also going to be in an enclosed space in a cupboard, so although a G540 isn't going to kick out much heat, I'm going to put my old H60 in there rather than a stock cooler to keep things a little cooler (and because I have no use for it).
> 
> Anyway, the question I have is what will be the best fan configuration? It has 1 120mm fan in the front, one 80mm on the side and then the PSU.
> I'm thinking maybe to have the PSU as the only exhaust (it can be switched the otherway and pull the air from outside the case). Any ideas?


Isolate the PSU's airflow, so have the PSU intake facing up (It's vented). Facing it down would end up having it take in warm air from the H60 and raise the temperature of the PSU so the fan will be turned on (assuming it runs hybrid mode).

As for airflow, just do a push-pull with the H60 at the front of the case, nothing more. Using the small 80mm fan wouldn't do much and just add unnecessary noise. The positive pressure/flow setup will keep the computer less dusty for a bit longer. Don't worry about the "increased temps" thing people say that comes with positive pressure setups. It makes basically no difference. I would remove the grommet to the right of the PSU so the air trying to leave the case meets less restriction.

Edit: CoolerMaster has a perfect photo. The setup on the top right is what I'm trying to describe.


----------



## Jawswing

The PSU is some really cheap CIT thing I had been using in an old HTPC. I doubt it has a variable fan speed. I was thinking about facing it down to help airflow over the motherboard, or would that not be that big of an issue?
Does the 130 have a fan filter on the front at all?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> The PSU is some really cheap CIT thing I had been using in an old HTPC. I doubt it has a variable fan speed. I was thinking about facing it down to help airflow over the motherboard, or would that not be that big of an issue?
> Does the 130 have a fan filter on the front at all?


If it were facing down it would take in hot air from the H60 and run warmer which I'd prefer not to happen.

If it doesn't have variable fan speed it would be quieter facing it down but its up to you.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> If it were facing down it would take in hot air from the H60 and run warmer which I'd prefer not to happen.
> 
> If it doesn't have variable fan speed it would be quieter facing it down but its up to you.


It would depend on the air flow of the case. Cooler Master Elite 110 and 130 are very similar to Silverstone's SG05 as long as a front fan is used in conjunction with the PSU fan sucking air in from the bottom and out to the rear of the PSU it would be akin to creating positive air pressure.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juan Carlo*
> 
> may I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom CPU + GPU Watercooling Loop on a Silverstone SG05 _(10.8 liters)_
> 
> Core i5-3570
> Gigabyte H77N-WIFI
> 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
> Inno3D GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000S
> OCZ Vertex 4 128GB FW 1.5
> Silverstone SG05-450
> 
> XSPC Raystorm
> XSPC Razor GTX 670
> XSPC RX120 V1
> EK DCP 2.2
> Bitspower 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fittings
> EK Angled Adapter Fittings
> OEM Flow Indicator turned Nano Reservoir
> 
> 
> _(other photos at my sig)_


Added you. I've remember seeing this before because of the slanted pump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


I'm jelly







Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it when you get back.
I'll be waiting for the lower wattage of the SFX-L version to replace my 45SF-G

If I have missed any of you that wish to be added to the club, please PM me.


----------



## WEXX

Add me please:

Antec ISK 300-150
ASrock AM1H-ITX mobo
AMD 5150 cpu
Gskill 2gbx2 memory
Kingston 128gb V300 SSD
WD 320gb 2.5 drive
HP wireless mini PCIe nic card
Laptop DVD burner
2ea mega rare Omega typhoon mid-speed 80mm fans (from Japan)
Stealth wifi antenna (from a laptop)
70mm AMD cooling fan for added airflow to the PSU




Will be adding a R7 250 low profile to it soon.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Add me please:
> 
> Antec ISK 300-150
> ASrock AM1H-ITX mobo
> AMD 5150 cpu
> Gskill 2gbx2 memory
> Kingston 128gb V300 SSD
> WD 320gb 2.5 drive
> HP wireless mini PCIe nic card
> Laptop DVD burner
> 2ea mega rare Omega typhoon mid-speed 80mm fans (from Japan)
> Stealth wifi antenna (from a laptop)
> 70mm AMD cooling fan for added airflow to the PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be adding a R7 250 low profile to it soon.


nice rig

i am going to micro atx form and 5350


----------



## WEXX

For the size and the CPU speed it does very well @1920x1080p. Since AM1 cpus cannot crossfire, I plan on getting a 128bit 2gb GDDR5 low profile vid card for it. I forgot too I added a generic bluetooth adapter as well, so my phone can connect to it as well.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> For the size and the CPU speed it does very well @1920x1080p. Since AM1 cpus cannot crossfire, I plan on getting a 128bit 2gb GDDR5 low profile vid card for it. I forgot too I added a generic bluetooth adapter as well, so my phone can connect to it as well.


good luck with that. the best card at the moment for a ISK300 is the Sapphire 7750LP 1GB - youll have to hold out and hope a single slot LP 750Ti or such comes out - even then youll be lucky to fins a 2gb one. the galaxy card 'almost' fits, but not quite - i tired and had to buy another case.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Probably a really dumb question, is the NCASE M1 gonna be available for orders again? looks like a perfect case for my AM1 Linux spare


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably a really dumb question, is the NCASE M1 gonna be available for orders again? looks like a perfect case for my AM1 Linux spare


the NCASE M1 2nd production run is now in the production phase with Lian Li, orders closed 22nd June. W360 and Necere have informed us that shipping of the cases should commence about the 4-8th August if i recall correctly. they have stated they are ordering extras for people who missed out. might be worth emailing them to see if they have one you could pick up once they all ship to the USA.

hope this helps


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Ah ok might see if I can, they probably wouldnt ship to Aus tho









Anyone seen this Thermaltake Core V1? looks like a nice little case to stick a beast into


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok might see if I can, they probably wouldnt ship to Aus tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this Thermaltake Core V1? looks like a nice little case to stick a beast into


they will ship to Australia - because i too am from Australia and theyll ship it too me. the basic shipping rate doesnt cost a lot, but it will take a fair while to get it to you. i reckon they can do faster options if you want to pay for it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Add me please:
> 
> Antec ISK 300-150
> ASrock AM1H-ITX mobo
> AMD 5150 cpu
> Gskill 2gbx2 memory
> Kingston 128gb V300 SSD
> WD 320gb 2.5 drive
> HP wireless mini PCIe nic card
> Laptop DVD burner
> 2ea mega rare Omega typhoon mid-speed 80mm fans (from Japan)
> Stealth wifi antenna (from a laptop)
> 70mm AMD cooling fan for added airflow to the PSU
> 
> 
> Will be adding a R7 250 low profile to it soon.


Added you. I'm thinking of building an am1 nas for myself, but not sure if I should wait for Beema or Mullins with the puma cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok might see if I can, they probably wouldnt ship to Aus tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this Thermaltake Core V1? looks like a nice little case to stick a beast into


Thanks for the heads up, I'll add it to the list.
edit: scratch that, its 22.7 liters


----------



## WEXX

FYI the 5150 and the 5350 both support ECC memory. When is Beema set to hit socket AM1???


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

No word yet, not even leaks, but I'm skipping it if isn't significantly improved. I expect 2.5GHz quad-cores at best. Beema is just an efficient version of Kabini from the looks of it.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Bro
> bro build that stuff
> And I got a question for you after you boot up
> I would like to know in the Asus AI3 that is there five thermal sensors on the board in fan Xpert?
> Because they always advertise that there are five thermal probes on their boards but they often skimp out on the Mitx department in thermal management


Thank you.

I finally booted up again after a long while. I was doing all sorts of case modding in the meantime (last one was bare-die delidding)
I've no idea where to look to find out about the number of physical probes on the motherboard. I can tell you for sure that only the CPU and the motherboard have usable thermal outputs. I'll look again tonight.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I've no idea where to look to find out about the number of physical probes on the motherboard.


Download Open Hardware Monitor, it talks to the Nuvoton controller chip directly and will show you all the thermal readings from the motherboard.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Download Open Hardware Monitor, it talks to the Nuvoton controller chip directly and will show you all the thermal readings from the motherboard.


Ah ok, that works .


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Hey guys, I just wanted to inform you of the A4 case project over at Hardforum. It is 98mm x 199mm x 301.5mm, making it a mere *5.9L*.

It can support dual slot graphics cards up to 285mm long, making it the smallest high-end gaming case in the world.





I am not the creator, just another guy on hardforum who wanted to spread the word.

Here is the thread I made on this site with more details.

Dondan, the guy behind this, is nearing completion of the case design and is going to launch a kickstarter soon.

Please let me know of any thoughts, criticisms and questions you have, and I will either answer them myself, and/or pass them onto Dondan (make sure you read the FAQ on page first though).

I hope this piques some of your interests, thanks for looking!


----------



## ccRicers

I just started another build log, this time for a living room Steam Machine, called The Golden Box. It's gonna be another custom case build. Yeah, I have another one in progress, but after that one is done in the first design, I will have more time to work on the Golden Box. Here's a preview of the parts layout.



I will be going with the smaller left layout.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Download Open Hardware Monitor, it talks to the Nuvoton controller chip directly and will show you all the thermal readings from the motherboard.


@HandsomeChow @WiSK

This is my screenshot. Looks like we have 4 temps for the cores.


I don't see anything for the mobo while it's on the Bios main page ... bizarre !


----------



## WiSK

Ah, that's a shame. It seems OHM can't talk to the Nuvoton on your motherboard after all. Perhaps in a future version...


----------



## mudblood72

Thermaltake Core V1 ITX case (*22.67* litres)...switched from my Node 304. Let me know what you think. A full review of this case to follow! Have any questions feel free to ask! Peace!


















The uSFF/SFF Club


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> Thermaltake Core V1 ITX case (*22.67* litres)...switched from my Node 304. Let me know what you think. A full review of this case to follow! Have any questions feel free to ask! Peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The uSFF/SFF Club


that thing is HUGE! love that ridiculously oversized fan at the front though.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> Thermaltake Core V1 ITX case (*22.67* litres)...switched from my Node 304. Let me know what you think.


You've got a nice clean looking build there, but you understand it's over 20 litres and it's half empty, doesn't really follow the spirit of this club. Sorry!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Looks designed to hold a significantly larger cpu cooler,and yeah its a wee bit too large. Very neat though.


----------



## mudblood72

Oh yeah that's right, 20 litres and less...well once my node is back together, i shall return. It's a great case though!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just got my NCASE M1 V2 today







, Now time to Sell


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I haven't looked through the whole thread, but does anyone know if there is a case like this: (NFC - S3)
> 
> 
> 
> Using a pcioPSU, you could easily power an i3 and 750ti.
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> http://www.mini-box.com/12v-16A-AC-DC-Power-Adapter (Not sure if the power brick would work with the PSU.)
> 
> Part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CVLQf7


You could give a knock on Joshua Sniffen's door/site and ask him about the cases price but I can tell you it will be pricey! Alot in fact!


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> You could give a knock on Joshua Sniffen's door/site and ask him about the cases price but I can tell you it will be pricey! Alot in fact!


Last time I asked it was $200 for the case, $60 for the riser ribbon. More if you want powder coat.

But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Lutfij

I asked a few weeks ago and I got this:
Quote:


> The chassis are $350 for the kit (power supply, 6" PCIE ribbon cable, DC-DC converter, and chassis) or $199 for just the chassis.
> 
> They are made out of 6061T aircraft grade aluminum and painted with Teflon based powders which not only look amazing but are super durable. It is very expensive, I know, but they are designed, hand made (save for the laser cuts), and painted here in the U.S. and the electronics are bought in low quantities.












no for me...at least not now that is...


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I asked a few weeks ago and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no for me...at least not now that is...


Yeah looks like prices are the same... He also told me the psu was $90; add that all up and you get $350.

The problem is he can't find any manufacturers willing to produce in the small quantities he wants. Which is a shame.

Maybe he could get some advice from Lone Industries


----------



## Lutfij

James/Lone lives in Canada an If I'm correct, Josh lives somewhere up north in America. It could be possible he isn't finding people with proper access to these sort of milling...or perhaps the right material since SLE had spend a good amount back and forth finding a suitable material that wasn't a PITA to work with and is also cost effective both on the durability end and the weight in terms of shipping.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> James/Lone lives in Canada an If I'm correct, Josh lives somewhere up north in America. It could be possible he isn't finding people with proper access to these sort of milling...or perhaps the right material since SLE had spend a good amount back and forth finding a suitable material that wasn't a PITA to work with and is also cost effective both on the durability end and the weight in terms of shipping.


Could be using the 6061 is driving the cost up. Someone asked Lone about that over on the HardForum L1 or L2 thread one time why he didn't use 6061 and he said the metal fabrication shops pointed him to 5051/52 IIRC for workability plus it did not show tooling marks like 6061 tends to.


----------



## ccRicers

The thing that would bother me about the 6061 is how it holds up on the corners. It tends to break more easily where it is bent, but other than that it is very strong. The care taken in shaping 6061 offsets the benefits of being easier to machine.


----------



## Lutfij

frack0 - nice seeing a familiar face from [H]







How's the L2 treating you? I believe you were in line to get an HD plex power unit?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> frack0 - nice seeing a familiar face from [H]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the L2 treating you? I believe you were in line to get an HD plex power unit?


Haha, yeah couldn't get the same name or even close to it here so did a play on my fractal node. Actually I nabbed both the 160W and 250W HD Plex units to mess around with. Currently running with 160W unit, more than enough for 3770K plus 750 Ti which under CPU + GPU torture test burn about 130W, 167W from the wall.


----------



## Lutfij

Haha! I didn't recognize you until I saw the avatar and the systems specs.
Quote:


> which under CPU + GPU torture test burn about 130W, 167W from the wall


NO WAY! That low? That is amazing stuff If I can get my payment route sorted, I could see myself snag an L2 but I'm very much interested in a Matte Grey L2 ...

Temps wise is the ventilated side panel helping?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Haha, yeah couldn't get the same name or even close to it here so did a play on my fractal node. Actually I nabbed both the 160W and 250W HD Plex units to mess around with. Currently running with 160W unit, more than enough for 3770K plus 750 Ti which under CPU + GPU torture test burn about 130W, 167W from the wall.


wow man thats impressive numbers! makes me wish id gone higher than the i3 4350 i went with! good to see some other [H] members lingering in the SFF threads over here


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Yey for [H]!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Haha! I didn't recognize you until I saw the avatar and the systems specs.
> NO WAY! That low? That is amazing stuff If I can get my payment route sorted, I could see myself snag an L2 but I'm very much interested in a Matte Grey L2 ...
> 
> Temps wise is the ventilated side panel helping?


Kinda surprised myself at how low when I plugged the kill -a- watt in, ~38W at idle. The GPU appears to power throttle right at 60W during torture tests and I've only seen the CPU package power spike to the rated 77W normally high 50s to mid 60W. The side panel definitely helps temps, I ran a bunch of experiments on my L1 with a perforated cardboard side panel and just running without one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> wow man thats impressive numbers! makes me wish id gone higher than the i3 4350 i went with! good to see some other [H] members lingering in the SFF threads over here


I think I could probably do a mild OC back up to 4.1G if I wanted but really no reason.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

some pics of my build in the new M1. the build (including teardown of my old pc) took me maybe 3h, half of which was working out how to fit the H80i (poor choice by me about 12 months ago to go with a fat rad AIO).

thanks to W360 and Necere for probably the highlight of my year - the little intricacies of building in this case has been the most fun ive had in a long time. quite seriously, the more i looked the more options to put different parts in different places, and its all been just so well thought out.

pull up your socks pc case building industry, because this case is outstanding, and nothing ive ever built in matches the ingenuity or attention to detail the M1 v2 has.

parts:
4x Noiseblocker eLoop 120mm PWM fans
SX600-G PSU
i5 4670k @ 4.2ghz
H80i 120mm AIO
Z87i-pro mITX
XFX R9 290 DD (mild OC)
2x 250GB Samsung EVO SSD's
WD Black 750GB 2.5" HDD

enjoy!



















a few notes for those building in this case
- PSU before internal SSD bracket - i could not get the PSU in around the SSD bracket with 2x SSD's mounted on it.
- take your time - a missed screw or such could mean an hour of removing parts and rebuilding in this shoebox.

A note on the SX600-G - have yet to see the fan come on, even with a 10min burn of prime95/furmark, which i was very impressed with. actually no it just came on while im writing this. a small click as the motor kicks in and then i cant hear it over the 2.5" HDD and the H80i pump. fan is very quiet.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Awesome! I'm wondering if the upgrade to the SX600-G is worth it for the fan noise alone. Maybe i'll wait for the SFX-L


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Great news about the PSU


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> some pics of my build in the new M1. the build (including teardown of my old pc) took me maybe 3h, half of which was working out how to fit the H80i (poor choice by me about 12 months ago to go with a fat rad AIO).
> 
> thanks to W360 and Necere for probably the highlight of my year - the little intricacies of building in this case has been the most fun ive had in a long time. quite seriously, the more i looked the more options to put different parts in different places, and its all been just so well thought out.
> 
> pull up your socks pc case building industry, because this case is outstanding, and nothing ive ever built in matches the ingenuity or attention to detail the M1 v2 has.
> 
> parts:
> 4x Noiseblocker eLoop 120mm PWM fans
> SX600-G PSU
> i5 4670k @ 4.2ghz
> H80i 120mm AIO
> Z87i-pro mITX
> XFX R9 290 DD (mild OC)
> 2x 250GB Samsung EVO SSD's
> WD Black 750GB 2.5" HDD
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few notes for those building in this case
> - PSU before internal SSD bracket - i could not get the PSU in around the SSD bracket with 2x SSD's mounted on it.
> - take your time - a missed screw or such could mean an hour of removing parts and rebuilding in this shoebox.
> 
> A note on the SX600-G - have yet to see the fan come on, even with a 10min burn of prime95/furmark, which i was very impressed with. actually no it just came on while im writing this. a small click as the motor kicks in and then i cant hear it over the 2.5" HDD and the H80i pump. fan is very quiet.


Nice rig!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Nice rig!


thanks!







was really happy with how it went together - a few minor changes to be made (replace the H80i i expect) and reroute some cale management and ill be stoked.

another note i forgot to mention is that if you use a really long card you effectively compartmentalise the case between the CPU and GPU areas, which really helps with keeping overall case temps low


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> some pics of my build in the new M1. the build (including teardown of my old pc) took me maybe 3h, half of which was working out how to fit the H80i (poor choice by me about 12 months ago to go with a fat rad AIO).
> 
> thanks to W360 and Necere for probably the highlight of my year - the little intricacies of building in this case has been the most fun ive had in a long time. quite seriously, the more i looked the more options to put different parts in different places, and its all been just so well thought out.
> 
> pull up your socks pc case building industry, because this case is outstanding, and nothing ive ever built in matches the ingenuity or attention to detail the M1 v2 has.
> 
> parts:
> 4x Noiseblocker eLoop 120mm PWM fans
> SX600-G PSU
> i5 4670k @ 4.2ghz
> H80i 120mm AIO
> Z87i-pro mITX
> XFX R9 290 DD (mild OC)
> 2x 250GB Samsung EVO SSD's
> WD Black 750GB 2.5" HDD
> 
> enjoy!


That's a really well thought out case, and your cable management isn't bad either!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Awesome! I'm wondering if the upgrade to the SX600-G is worth it for the fan noise alone. Maybe i'll wait for the SFX-L


This is what I'm planning as well. Maybe even a 300-450w SFX-L to replace my ST45SF-G. I'm currently only using just over 200watts. If the ST30SF has 2x 6pin connectors, I would've gotten it already.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Well here's my SG05


----------



## WEXX

Just added an Asus R7 240 to my Antec ISK. Much better improvement in how the PC runs. I'll take pics of it later, time to play WOT on my main rig.


----------



## seriva

Can I join?









Specs:
Case: Chieftec IX-01Bl
Proc: AMD A10-7700K Black Edition
Mobo: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 2133MHz CL11
SSD: Crucial M500 mSata 120GB
HDD: WD Blue WD5000LPVX, 500GB
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X
Case FAN: 50 mm, 3500 rpm
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
Power: picoPSU-160-XT

Pics:




I`m not sure about the size of the case in liters but its super small. The A10-7700K is slightly under clocked and volted to keep the temperatures down. Idle is +-40 degrees and under full load around 67 degrees. Power usage is 40 watt idle and 95 watt under full load.

I plan to swap out the current msata SSD, HDD and the 50 mm fan and put in a 500 gb msata SSD and a 120 mm slim fan later on. I hope that then I can even overclock it a bit.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I always thought 80mm is the smallest fan








Nice build


----------



## Reindoonicorn

You can get 20mm fans lol

http://www.pscmf.com/product/showproduct.php?id=4&lang=en


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Well here's my SG05


Was going to ask you on the SG05/06 thread, but are you going to add the GPU to the water-loop any time soon?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Was going to ask you on the SG05/06 thread, but are you going to add the GPU to the water-loop any time soon?


Yes, awaiting arrival of my EK block as we speak. My SG05 build is being transferred to a Cooler Master Elite 130 case. While I'll be using my left over parts to build another system into the SG05


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes, awaiting arrival of my EK block as we speak. My SG05 build is being transferred to a Cooler Master Elite 130 case. While I'll be using my left over parts to build another system into the SG05


Can't wait


----------



## wyjeba

Nexus Psile 10B





Hardware:
Gigabyte B75N
Pentium G2020
Cryorig C1
2x4GB Exceleram White Shark 1600 CL9 1.5V
Crucial M4 256GB
Seagate Momentus 1TB
TL-WN881ND


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dat Piano Black


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Well here's my SG05


Added all of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriva*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Case: Chieftec IX-01Bl
> Proc: AMD A10-7700K Black Edition
> Mobo: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 2133MHz CL11
> SSD: Crucial M500 mSata 120GB
> HDD: WD Blue WD5000LPVX, 500GB
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X
> Case FAN: 50 mm, 3500 rpm
> OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
> Power: picoPSU-160-XT
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> I`m not sure about the size of the case in liters but its super small. The A10-7700K is slightly under clocked and volted to keep the temperatures down. Idle is +-40 degrees and under full load around 67 degrees. Power usage is 40 watt idle and 95 watt under full load.
> 
> I plan to swap out the current msata SSD, HDD and the 50 mm fan and put in a 500 gb msata SSD and a 120 mm slim fan later on. I hope that then I can even overclock it a bit.


It should be 2.7Liters, even small than the 3.7L Antec ISK110. Whats the height of the cpu cooler or the max cpu height for the case? I quite like the size.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Nexus Psile 10B
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> Gigabyte B75N
> Pentium G2020
> Cryorig C1
> 2x4GB Exceleram White Shark 1600 CL9 1.5V
> Crucial M4 256GB
> Seagate Momentus 1TB
> TL-WN881ND


That's a unique case, got any pics of the internal?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Just added an Asus R7 240 to my Antec ISK. Much better improvement in how the PC runs. I'll take pics of it later, time to play WOT on my main rig.


Got the pictures up yet?


----------



## wyjeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That's a unique case, got any pics of the internal?


Sure.






For now that's all. I'm waiting for the white wires to the power supply.
Then I can make some more photos


----------



## WEXX

@NSFexperts:
Why yes, and photos of my N54L microserver under re-construction to become my freenas server. WHS2011 was a PITA, so it was time to rebuild it. Waiting on 8gb of ECC memory to get here, and I have ALLOT of files to move as well.
Antec:




N54L:


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now that's all. I'm waiting for the white wires to the power supply.
> Then I can make some more photos


Where did you get that case? I like it!


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now that's all. I'm waiting for the white wires to the power supply.
> Then I can make some more photos


Oh poo, it looks like its only a single slot PCI capable..... they make 750ti in single slot right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So has anybody considered using a modified version of THIS backplate, an x4 to x16 riser, and a single-slot 750 or 750Ti? You ought to be able to a thin mITX Xeon E3 system in there.

Alternatively, get a single-slot DDR3 R7 240 or 250, a 7850k, an A88X motherboard, and desolder the rear I/O ports that might get in the way. You know, for warranty-voiding science. That's the smallest possible hybrid crossfire system, I believe.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So has anybody considered using a modified version of THIS backplate, an x4 to x16 riser, and a single-slot 750 or 750Ti? You ought to be able to a thin mITX Xeon E3 system in there.
> 
> Alternatively, get a single-slot DDR3 R7 240 or 250, a 7850k, an A88X motherboard, and desolder the rear I/O ports that might get in the way. You know, for warranty-voiding science. That's the smallest possible hybrid crossfire system, I believe.


@ilovelampshade is working a on a build here that has a similar graphic card placement with the L1 case and a low profile 750 Ti, which involves modding the case. His pictures show exactly how the card is placed.

It ends up being taller than the backplate you mentioned, but it shows how much room there is between the card's fan and CPU fan so both of them get adequate cooling. He used a taller riser so that the card wouldn't interfere with the CPU cooler he's using.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nice! So definitely possible then. The reason it's taller is because the rear I/O is twice the height. The backplate I linked is for thin mITX, found in a very few Intel boards, and it apparently allows an expansion slot to sit on top of that at a standard height. If you're willing to void warranties, then desoldering onboard sound among other ports would allow that backplate to be used with practically any motherboard. Several ports could even be resoldered to a header and used elsewhere.


----------



## ilovelampshade

I have a 1.5U riser that works well with MITX builds and keeps the Gfx card much lower (1-2 CM). In my build I wouldn't have had to bump out the side grill to accomodate my 750ti had I used that riser. I can give info on where I got the parts. Also I am commissioning a set of custom black PCB risers in 1u, 2u and 3u from a distrubutor in China if anyone is interested.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovelampshade*
> 
> I have a 1.5U riser that works well with MITX builds and keeps the Gfx card much lower (1-2 CM). In my build I wouldn't have had to bump out the side grill to accomodate my 750ti had I used that riser. I can give info on where I got the parts. Also I am commissioning a set of custom black PCB risers in 1u, 2u and 3u from a distrubutor in China if anyone is interested.


I would be interested in those risers, but especially if you can get them made as the more common right angled riser which points the card away from the motherboard, and also in 1.5U. I have 2U risers which leaves some space between the bottom and 1.5U would put it flush against it. Them being colored black is a bonus too (I bought risers from an eBay seller who used a black PBC as a stock photo but they actually came in green :-/ )

Also, do you have any experience with the cheap unshielded x16 to x16 flexible cables that have more recently been associated with crypto mining? I bought a handful just for that purpose and had bad experiences with them- the mining software was very prone to crashing, but that is probably a consequence of using 4 cards at once.

They might actually work decently if I'm only using one card for a SFF machine. These tests do not appear to show any instability or crosstalk problems (correction, one BSOD was observed) with benchmarking on one card. I wonder how they hold up with typical gaming use.

I ask this because while a rigid 1.5 U riser would work with my build, a flexible one would be even better, because I can have both the CPU and GPU fans pointing upward so they both get good ventilation.


----------



## ilovelampshade

My issue with flexible risers is that the quality is often questionable unless you pay an arm and a leg to buy them from 3M. Additionally they don't come with locks on either end most of the time and I find that flex ribbon onto the motherboard doesn't seem super stable to me. Basically they will make the risers in either inward or outward facing and any length/height I want. The risers will be PCB based right angled risers. The next build I want to do is the get two water cooled cards SLI over a mATX board on risers, so I will probably go with standard sizes on the first build 3.3cm/3.9cm etc and then custom order more specific heights later. Do you know what height you want specifically?


----------



## wyjeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Where did you get that case? I like it!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexus-Psile-10B-black-black-MINI-ITX-computer-Case-/281406290165?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item41851f38f5&nma=true&si=GJvlaUpPUN9ijBi%252BGbfr%252BowPlvs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Oh poo, it looks like its only a single slot PCI capable..... they make 750ti in single slot right?


GPU is not needed for me.
But I need this...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've got one of those!







Well, two, sort of. One is that exact expansion slot bracket and the other is mounted in a 5.25" bay next to some USB ports and a slim ODD cutout. They're built pretty well, best I can tell, and they don't want to open up by themselves.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovelampshade*
> 
> My issue with flexible risers is that the quality is often questionable unless you pay an arm and a leg to buy them from 3M. Additionally they don't come with locks on either end most of the time and I find that flex ribbon onto the motherboard doesn't seem super stable to me. Basically they will make the risers in either inward or outward facing and any length/height I want. The risers will be PCB based right angled risers. The next build I want to do is the get two water cooled cards SLI over a mATX board on risers, so I will probably go with standard sizes on the first build 3.3cm/3.9cm etc and then custom order more specific heights later. Do you know what height you want specifically?


They would probably be half between 1U and 2U risers in width. Take a look at this riser: http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/Slot-Extension/PCI-Express-Riser-Card-x16-Left-Slot-Adapter-for-1U-2U-Servers~PEX16RISER It looks to be about 1.5U- 32mm measuring from the end of the connector contacts. 2U risers are typically 39mm.

I plan to buy that riser to use it on my video card, since I have 1U and 2U and they are either too long or too short. Also, it doesn't have the annoyingly large locking tab which would restrict height in a build like this.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> @NSFexperts:
> Why yes, and photos of my N54L microserver under re-construction to become my freenas server. WHS2011 was a PITA, so it was time to rebuild it. Waiting on 8gb of ECC memory to get here, and I have ALLOT of files to move as well.
> 
> N54L:


Nice, I need to rebuild my nas as well. Whats a good drive setup for 2x 3TB and 2x 1TB disks?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> For now that's all. I'm waiting for the white wires to the power supply.
> Then I can make some more photos


After looking at your pics and at the official site, I still have no idea what's powering the system, and it doesn't look like you're using a pico psu.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, I need to rebuild my nas as well. Whats a good drive setup for 2x 3TB and 2x 1TB disks?
> After looking at your pics and at the official site, I still have no idea what's powering the system, and it doesn't look like you're using a pico psu.


Might be a built-in PSU or a laptop powerbrick


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, I need to rebuild my nas as well. Whats a good drive setup for 2x 3TB and 2x 1TB disks?


Chenbro has a mITX case that has 4 hotswap bays and two spots for 2.5" drives. Comes with a 250watt psu as well.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811123173


----------



## SilkyZ

Just saw this on Tom's Hardware, Sapphire Reveals Tiny R9 285 Graphics Card

An ITX sized R9 285 would be incredibly awesome. With the price being about $250 for the reference cards, I would guess about $260-$275 for this, which makes the 760 ITX obsolete price/power -wise IMO.

Personally, this might cause me to change my upcoming build once I see the benchmarks:thumb:.


----------



## wyjeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> After looking at your pics and at the official site, I still have no idea what's powering the system, and it doesn't look like you're using a pico psu.


PSU: PSB-1000 150 watts + FSP150-AAA


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyjeba*
> 
> PSU: PSB-1000 150 watts + FSP150-AAA


So what's going on under that MoBo tray? Looks like its room for SSDs and HDDs


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> So what's going on under that MoBo tray? Looks like its room for SSDs and HDDs


1 * 3.5" HDD and a slim optical drive I think.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Just saw this on Tom's Hardware, Sapphire Reveals Tiny R9 285 Graphics Card
> 
> An ITX sized R9 285 would be incredibly awesome. With the price being about $250 for the reference cards, I would guess about $260-$275 for this, which makes the 760 ITX obsolete price/power -wise IMO.
> 
> Personally, this might cause me to change my upcoming build once I see the benchmarks:thumb:.


Eh, I dunno. First, I really would like to know why the 285X and 285 have 2048 and 1792 shaders, respectively, and yet are considered higher-end than the 280X and 280 with 2048 and 1792 shaders, respectively. The only real difference I can see is that Tonga is GCN 1.1 and has a shrunken bus with less VRAM. I hope they sit nicely above Tahiti, but I have my doubts.

That said, an ITX Tonga card is both welcome and expected. After all, these are intended to finally replace Pitcairn and become AMD's high-end laptop chipset. Since they ought to spit out less heat, they don't need as big a cooler. Hopefully they'll compete well with Nvidia's GK104 flagships too.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> Chenbro has a mITX case that has 4 hotswap bays and two spots for 2.5" drives. Comes with a 250watt psu as well.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811123173


I meant in terms of drive configuration. I'm currently only using software vdev stripe with data integrity.

Anyone see the new NCASE steambox concept? Looks better than any of the manufacturers offerings.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1831382

Also, teaser of what I'm working on now. This will replace the jonsbo v6.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Also, teaser of what I'm working on now. This will replace the jonsbo v6.


Lain-Li tu100b, nice choice. I have been debating that or a SG05 as the case for my next build.

Are you going with the 760, 670, or 285 itx GPU?


----------



## Wanou

New Zotac PI320 Pico announced: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/zotac-debuts-the-zbox-pi320-pico.html

Apparently the size of a Raspberry Pi but Windows 8.1 capable. Fanless design.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> New Zotac PI320 Pico announced: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/zotac-debuts-the-zbox-pi320-pico.html
> 
> Apparently the size of a Raspberry Pi but Windows 8.1 capable. Fanless design.


Interesting, hopefully they price it to compete with the PI After further research, it looks like its going to cost ~$200usd; which is a little more then I expected, but justifiable. It would also be able to compete with the smart TV products on the market right now, but using a familiar OS; if it can also stream games off Steam and media from Plex or XBMC, you could have a serious little HTPC box there.

I really don't see it being a portable computer like they are advertising it as. An Asus Transformer t100 is probably a better choice for someone looking into that market as has the similar specs, plus a touch screen and keyboard. But as a HTPC, its solid

EDIT: Looks like you can XBMC and Steam stream, looks like i found a new HTPC


----------



## wyjeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> 1 * 3.5" HDD and a slim optical drive I think.


Originally yes








In my case it's double 2,5" (SSD + HDD).

PSU with white wires and black connectors.




Now it's time for PSU cover.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, hopefully they price it to compete with the PI After further research, it looks like its going to cost ~$200usd; which is a little more then I expected, but justifiable. It would also be able to compete with the smart TV products on the market right now, but using a familiar OS; if it can also stream games off Steam and media from Plex or XBMC, you could have a serious little HTPC box there.
> 
> I really don't see it being a portable computer like they are advertising it as. An Asus Transformer t100 is probably a better choice for someone looking into that market as has the similar specs, plus a touch screen and keyboard. But as a HTPC, its solid
> 
> EDIT: Looks like you can XBMC and Steam stream, looks like i found a new HTPC


Yeah, I would like to use it as a HTPC and a scanning station with my Scan Snap ! Since we are several users on the scanner such a solution could smooth things out !


----------



## frack0

Even though I built up this L2 case a few months ago, I never got around to putting it in the uSFF club, not even tempted by any of the new small production run cases being proposed or out, at 5.3L it still packs a punch and yet very clean inside.

Case: Lone Industries L2
Mobo: Asus P8z77-I Deluxe
CPU: i7 3770K
SSD: Samsung 840 256GB and 128GB
GPU: Galaxy GTX 750 Ti
RAM 2x8GbB G.Skills Ripjaws X
PSU HD-Plex 160/200W 16-24v input
AC-DC Brick 19V Delta 330W
HSF: AXP100 with Prolimatech 140mm PWM fan
Case Fans:2x Akasa 80x10 PWM
MOBO USB3.0 adapter: ASUS (need to plug work laptop to keyboard/mouse will do until I get a switch)


----------



## wyjeba

With Samsung Eco DDR3 I have more space for cables over the RAM.


----------



## Smanci

Those are honestly the best looking sticks ever and they're nothing short of perfect for your build. Would've bought a pair but they're darn expensive and hard to find.
I've got a pair of kingston VLP sticks with green PCB... But they do 1600Mhz CL9 @ 1,35V and cost only 50€, which is nice










Spoiler: Prepare your eyes!


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Those are honestly the best looking sticks ever and they're nothing short of perfect for your build. Would've bought a pair but they're darn expensive and hard to find.
> I've got a pair of kingston VLP sticks with green PCB... But they do 1600Mhz CL9 @ 1,35V and cost only 50€, which is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prepare your eyes!


I really wish Kingston would do them with a black pcb...


----------



## NFSxperts

Lian Li TU-100
Finally took it out of the box




Very clever fan filter and mounting design. No need to remove screws.


Here it is next to a jonsbo V6 and Silverstone SG05



Fanta for size comparison. (Not because I couldn't be bother to throw away)


Was worried for a bit the cooler wouldn't fit.



Since the openings are on the top and bottom of the motherboard, putting it together was a pain. Its best to plug the connectors before mounting the motherboard.
And the case wasn't as light as I thought it would be, not much difference to a steel SG05.

TU-100 Gallery


----------



## Allanitomwesh

In my head I imagined it as smaller for some reason


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Even though I built up this L2 case a few months ago, I never got around to putting it in the uSFF club, not even tempted by any of the new small production run cases being proposed or out, at 5.3L it still packs a punch and yet very clean inside.
> 
> Case: Lone Industries L2
> Mobo: Asus P8z77-I Deluxe
> CPU: i7 3770K
> SSD: Samsung 840 256GB and 128GB
> GPU: Galaxy GTX 750 Ti
> RAM 2x8GbB G.Skills Ripjaws X
> PSU HD-Plex 160/200W 16-24v input
> AC-DC Brick 19V Delta 330W
> HSF: AXP100 with Prolimatech 140mm PWM fan
> Case Fans:2x Akasa 80x10 PWM
> MOBO USB3.0 adapter: ASUS


Dang, I didn't realize the L2 had two expansion slots! *cries softly after buying L1 too soon*


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Lian Li TU-100
> Here it is next to a jonsbo V6 and Silverstone SG05


Can you put the TU-100 and SG05 on top of one another and sideways, I want to see how they compare length-wise. (if you could also open the side panels that would help too!)


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Dang, I didn't realize the L2 had two expansion slots! *cries softly after buying L1 too soon*


He's taking pre-orders on the next batch of L2's, just saying







Don't feel too bad, I had just built my L1 in March and he decided to go ahead with the L2, so now I have a barely used L1, but I'll probably do a low-power maybe passive cooled build with that in the future.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Can you put the TU-100 and SG05 on top of one another and sideways, I want to see how they compare length-wise. (if you could also open the side panels that would help too!)


Unfortunately, they have been separated and are back to where they belong and serving their original duties. SG05 folding, TU100 game server, V6 HTPC.

I did find this blurry pic taken from the top angle.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Unfortunately, they have been separated and are back to where they belong and serving their original duties. SG05 folding, TU100 game server, V6 HTPC.
> 
> I did find this blurry pic taken from the top angle.


That helps! thanks!

I was mainly looking to compare their lengths and this works for me. It seems that the TU-100 is taller, but has less length. I already figured i was using the SG-05 anyway, but i just wanted to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## armourcore9brker

A Galaxy 750Ti LP competitor appears!

Link



I think it looks quite nice. And that port layout looks great.

It'd be a good combo with an mDTX, LP sound card, and this case for a powerful htpc.


----------



## void

Damn that's an awesome low profile card, I want one







. Pity it's really difficult for me to get the weird variant cards locally, may have to import.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It'd be a good combo with an *mDTX*, LP sound card, and this case for a powerful htpc.


Speaking of which, do any mDTX boards still exist? My AM1 ASUS board kind of fits the standard. It's mITX width with three PCIe slots, like mDTX is mITX with two, but is labeled mATX. I don't think the mounting holes are different for the three. Are they?

EDIT: It seems most of them are. PCIe x4 and two PCI and/or PCIe x1 slots on a 6.7x8.9" PCB. There is a Biostar board (LINK) that's 6.7x7.5"; it's labeled mATX but I think fits mDTX criteria.

In less exciting SFF news, Centaur Technology (VIA owned) was supposed to update their website on Sunday. The rumor was that there would be news about the new Isaiah II architecture. Yeah, just kidding. It got pushed back until the last Tuesday of this month.







I'm not particularly pleased with this, since I've wanted to mess with a VIA system. It's the only way to acquire a pico or nano ITX system, but the current architecture is like seven years old and equal to four or five year old Atoms. The quad cores have two dies with two cores each and are around $300. Not gonna spend that much for that little.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Speaking of which, do any mDTX boards still exist? My AM1 ASUS board kind of fits the standard. It's mITX width with three PCIe slots, like mDTX is mITX with two, but is labeled mATX. I don't think the mounting holes are different for the three. Are they?.


3 slots usually means FlexATX (max 229x191mm). But I know Asus makes some funky board sizes that still fit within the ATX standard.

ECS makes mini-DTX. They are the only ones that I know of other than the semi-DTX/semi-proprietary Shuttle boards. They aren't horrible boards if you don't mind H61/H81. They are pretty inexpensive too ($40).



EDIT: As far as mounting holes, they all are compatible (mITX, mDTX, mATX, Flex-ATX, and ATX). I think some of the Shuttle boards too. The only thing is if you try to put a mITX board into an ATX case, there might not be some mounting points for it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, it isn't Flex ATX for sure. Kabini only supports single channel memory and two DIMMs per channel, meaning 0.8" of width would go to waste. The negligible difference in height might as well be a rounding issue.

Not a huge fan of H#1 since it doesn't even support PCIe 3.0. Either the CPU is limited or the lanes come from the chipset and not the CPU. I haven't quite figured out how that works on the consumer platform.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I think it is just switch the H81 chipset tells the CPU (_Hey I'm cheap! Limit yourself!_).

Kind of in the same way H87 tells the CPU that there is no overclocking. Just Intel trying to keep the market segments from overlapping.

That said, full 2.0 x16 shouldn't even be a problem for GPUs beyond ~5% performance difference for the next few years.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> That said, full 2.0 x16 shouldn't even be a problem for GPUs beyond ~5% performance difference for the next few years.










The average user with this board doesn't have a Titan Z or a 295X2? Huh.

You're right, the gains are negligible with practically every GPU, but it's such a stupid "feature" to restrict, same with the two DIMMs per channel "feature" on B85 and up. It's not a huge deal though. Every single chipset between H81 and Z87 is practically identical. Some have more USB ports, but that's it. I can't see a reason to get Q87 over B85 at all.

The chipset arbitrarily limiting the CPU makes sense. I've been trying to figure out how 990FX works (38 2.0 lanes from the northbridge and 4 from the southbridge







) and X#9 (36 from the CPU with PLX switches available to allow them to be used "intelligently") but haven't found much documentation on Intel consumer platforms.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Q87 allows CPU overclocking and RAID arrays over B85.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> A Galaxy 750Ti LP competitor appears!
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks quite nice. And that port layout looks great.
> 
> It'd be a good combo with an mDTX, LP sound card, and this case for a powerful htpc.


I love cases like this but those types of PSU's are usually unbearably loud. Definitely looking into picking up one of those 750ti's for a L2 build.


----------



## WEXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> A Galaxy 750Ti LP competitor appears!
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks quite nice. And that port layout looks great.
> 
> It'd be a good combo with an mDTX, LP sound card, and this case for a powerful htpc.


What case is that?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> I love cases like this but those types of PSU's are usually unbearably loud. Definitely looking into picking up one of those 750ti's for a L2 build.


I've done fan swaps on these types of PSUs before and they seem to work fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WEXX*
> 
> What case is that?


X2 Quantax

Unfortunately I don't think we'll see it stateside unless Jonsbo or Rosewill take it up.

I sent an email to see pricing/availability for the US.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I've done fan swaps on these types of PSUs before and they seem to work fine.


I tried it once and the unit burnt up. Never going that route again lol.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm moving cases from my custom case to a Jonsbo U2 (bought it as a Rosewill). Anyone use this case? I can't wait to see the modding potential for it.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Hey guys, i was thinking of installing a Cryorig C1 Mitx CPU Heatsink onto the Gigabyte A88XN-WIFI mobo. Will this cooler block the PCIe lane?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm moving cases from my custom case to a Jonsbo U2 (bought it as a Rosewill). Anyone use this case? I can't wait to see the modding potential for it.


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1730666

not the same case but really similar so i figure this will provide you with some inspiration perhaps


----------



## blooder11181

here the pics of my sff and smaler rigs pics
compaq evo d510






compaq evo d500 usdt


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1730666
> 
> not the same case but really similar so i figure this will provide you with some inspiration perhaps


That's actually pretty small despite having a similar layout







6.9 L versus over 15 L in the Jonsbo U2. I see some water cooling potential in the U2, especially with a SFF power supply to open up more room on the top.

Only person I know of that has used water cooling in this case is @Deaam with his heavily modded case, but using a shorter graphics card this much modding may not be necessary. Guess I'll just have to wait to get my case to see what I can do with it.


----------



## sockbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> 3 slots usually means FlexATX (max 229x191mm). But I know Asus makes some funky board sizes that still fit within the ATX standard.
> 
> ECS makes mini-DTX. They are the only ones that I know of other than the semi-DTX/semi-proprietary Shuttle boards. They aren't horrible boards if you don't mind H61/H81. They are pretty inexpensive too ($40).
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As far as mounting holes, they all are compatible (mITX, mDTX, mATX, Flex-ATX, and ATX). I think some of the Shuttle boards too. The only thing is if you try to put a mITX board into an ATX case, there might not be some mounting points for it.


I found another 1150 mDTX board by ASRock, but cannot find any place to actually buy it online: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-VG4%20R2.0/

This is the first board I've found by a reputable company-- does anyone know where I might be able to actually buy one of these?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockbot*
> 
> I found another 1150 mDTX board by ASRock, but cannot find any place to actually buy it online: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-VG4%20R2.0/
> 
> This is the first board I've found by a reputable company-- does anyone know where I might be able to actually buy one of these?


ECS isn't a reputable company? It's been around forever.









I've used their products before and they are just fine.

As for the ASRock specifically, I emailed them and I'll post if there is any response on it.

I don't see much difference between the two except that the ASRock is all solid caps and the ECS has a few non-solid caps. Beyond that, the ECS includes HDMI on the board and the ASRock has more USB on the rear panel.

I'll reserve my judgement between the two when I hear the price (including shipping) for their board.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> here the pics of my sff and smaler rigs pics
> compaq evo d510
> 
> 
> compaq evo d500 usdt


These look like 2u servers.
how come you've removed your previous post of the HP dc7700?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/400#post_21681251


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> These look like 2u servers.
> how come you've removed your previous post of the HP dc7700?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/400#post_21681251


i dont have the dc7700 anymore
i sold it and it was a bad idea because my last to rigs are slower


----------



## Smanci

I retired my VX550W. It's served my needs very well since '08 but being non-modular and only rated at 80 plus, it's not the ideal choice for an SFF build.








Idling @ 33 Watts speedstep disabled!


----------



## Wanou

Project Milk SFF has been nominated for Mod of The Month September 2014 !
Please stop by and vote for your fellow uSFF/SFF Club member









http://www.overclock.net/t/1512254/ocn-mod-of-the-month-sep-2014-amateur-class-vote-now

For those who don't know the build you can have a look here at my build log.




Spoiler: More Picture here since i did not want to spam the thread


----------



## SilkyZ

BTW, has anyone seen how small Zotac made the board on thier 970?
http://www.zotac.com/products/graph...-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html

They say the total length of the card is about 208mm, that would make it able to fit in a TU100 or a CM 110. Reviews arn't half bad either.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> BTW, has anyone seen how small Zotac made the board on thier 970?
> http://www.zotac.com/products/graph...-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say the total length of the card is about 208mm, that would make it able to fit in a TU100 or a CM 110. Reviews arn't half bad either.


Yes, I've seen that







And according to @ccRicers, it is even shorter without the shroud, 191mm to be exact. It can fit nearly anywhere. I am in the planning phase of putting one into a LianLi PC-Q12, and from everything I've tested and measured, it will fit nicely.


----------



## SilkyZ

I am wondering how you plan on pulling that off. That case doesn't even have an expansion slot.

Closest thing I found was someone cutting out a single slot


----------



## greywarden

I should be getting my final pieces in today, I'll report back shortly!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> I am wondering how you plan on pulling that off. That case doesn't even have an expansion slot.
> 
> Closest thing I found was someone cutting out a single slot


Build log can be found here. In short, I will do the following:

use a FlexATX PSU with dimensions of 81*150*40.5mm, which will sit directly at the bottom,
make a custom Motherboard mount that will put the MB in direct touch with the upper wall of the case.
use a flexible riser card to position the GPU flat in the case, partially over the MB.
remove the shroud of the GPU to shorten it to 191mm
I already tried it out with cardboard mock ups in the real case, and it will actually work









The layout picture probably explains it best:


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I retired my VX550W. It's served my needs very well since '08 but being non-modular and only rated at 80 plus, it's not the ideal choice for an SFF build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idling @ 33 Watts speedstep disabled!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic ahead


Clean build, man. Here is my U2 build



I'll be putting it under water soon.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Build log can be found here. In short, I will do the following:
> 
> use a FlexATX PSU with dimensions of 81*150*40.5mm, which will sit directly at the bottom,
> make a custom Motherboard mount that will put the MB in direct touch with the upper wall of the case.
> use a flexible riser card to position the GPU flat in the case, partially over the MB.
> remove the shroud of the GPU to shorten it to 191mm
> I already tried it out with cardboard mock ups in the real case, and it will actually work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layout picture probably explains it best:


Subbing to the build log. That is going to be great!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Subbing to the build log. That is going to be great!


Great to have you on board!


----------



## greywarden

Just finished my build, typing on it now! I'll do some glamour shots once I button up the cabling and whatnot.

http://imgur.com/a/q2j1K#0


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Just finished my build, typing on it now! I'll do some glamour shots once I button up the cabling and whatnot.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/q2j1K#0


Nice photos









But.. isn't that CPU cooler made from aluminium? Liquid Ultra is made from gallium - it will dissolve aluminium!


----------



## greywarden

Well the picture they had on Amazon was copper, but the one I got looks like aluminum, I figured they'd coated it. I guess I need to look into that.

Yeah I can't find any info on it, I'll go ahead and order the "Plan B" heatsink today (not fanless)


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Clean build, man. Here is my U2 build
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I'll be putting it under water soon.


Thanks! I subbed your build log already








Great case isn't it?


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.. isn't that CPU cooler made from aluminium? Liquid Ultra is made from gallium - it will dissolve aluminium!


It's just comments and insight like this that makes me always read your posts with great care. Love your contributions!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> It's just comments and insight like this that makes me always read your posts with great care. Love your contributions!


----------



## greywarden

I got the new heatsink in, the Gelid Solutions Slim Silence i-Plus I'll be tearing down and putting it on after class today.

Thanks again for the heads up @WiSK


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I got the new heatsink in, the Gelid Solutions Slim Silence i-Plus I'll be tearing down and putting it on after class today.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up @WiSK


Wow that's slim







I may consider this over the NH-L9i, that saves 10mm vertically!


----------



## TinoArg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well the picture they had on Amazon was copper, but the one I got looks like aluminum, I figured they'd coated it. I guess I need to look into that.
> 
> Yeah I can't find any info on it, I'll go ahead and order the "Plan B" heatsink today (not fanless)


I think is not aluminum (at least not the plate), it seems to be niquel-plated cooper (to protect it from corrosion and give it better looking), so there isn't any problem using Liquid Ultra with it.

The Noctua NH-L9 seems to be a lot better than the Gelid Slim Silence.

But why you buy such small things (like the fann and the SSD), and then go for a quite big case? You can fit lots bigger (and quieter) CPU coolers and normal SSD and HDD there. And a SFX PSU is more than enough for that rig.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinoArg*
> 
> I think is not aluminum (at least not the plate), it seems to be niquel-plated cooper (to protect it from corrosion and give it better looking), so there isn't any problem using Liquid Ultra with it.
> 
> The Noctua NH-L9 seems to be a lot better than the Gelid Slim Silence.
> 
> But why you buy such small things (like the fann and the SSD), and then go for a quite big case? You can fit lots bigger (and quieter) CPU coolers and normal SSD and HDD there.And a SFX PSU is more than enough for that rig.


Because I have the Asus Strix 750 Ti in there too, and the footprint was smaller than my laptop, oh and it was $40


----------



## stickg1

Any recommendations on a SFF case that fits a standard ATX PSU?


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Any recommendations on a SFF case that fits a standard ATX PSU?


Check the OP for some cases plus you need to include a few my requirements than that.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah i took some pics of it today when I installed it, meets up with the top of the Corsair Vengeance LP and is a couple mm taller than the I/O parts (not higher than the I/O shield, though) seems to be relatively quiet, but the Noctua industrial 3krpm 140mm fan is LOUD sometimes, so I can't really tell.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Meanwhile At Galaxy








GTX 750 Ti Razor Single Slot
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206212/galaxy-intros-single-slot-geforce-gtx-750-ti-razor-graphics-card.html


----------



## ccRicers

Are they Galaxy or Galax? They gotta make up their minds


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Pretty sure there's a Y at the end and it was a PR typo.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Pretty sure there's a Y at the end and it was a PR typo.


Nope, Galaxy and KFA2 have now combined their branding now and they are now GALAX.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Shame to see them discontinue KFA2 that was a dope brand. It's definitely still Galaxy lol.


----------



## QAKE

They definitely make some good looking cards now







Also with a decent base overclock


----------



## iFreilicht

The more often I see stacked DVI slots the more I hate them.


----------



## ilovelampshade

To qualify as Ultra SFF (<7.0L) does the case have to be inside 7L based on internal volume or external measurements. Wondering if the community has reached consensus on this. Cheers.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Without the feet and handles qualifies i believe.


----------



## iFreilicht

I personally count every bit and bob that's sticking out. If it is needed to boot and run the PC, it counts to volume. That's why I also believe that power bricks should count to the volume. But that's just my view. We don't exactly have an ISO-standard for this.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I agree,eternal rads count to volume as they are needed to boot.


----------



## iFreilicht

If you didn't see it already, I've made kind of a hype thread for a new PSU that will be released, the FSP400-60FGGBA.

At 400W, it is a little less powerful than the Silverstone ST45SF-G, but it is also just 65% of its size. It shares features with the PSU in the Hadron Air and Hadron Hydro, but is shorter and narrower. In my eyes it looks like a great opportunity for us to rethink the way we plan and execute SFF and uSFF builds, especially when going for thin HTPCs.

For more information on the technical specifications and on how to get one, look at the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518488/400w-flexatx-psu-found-help-us-gaining-interest


----------



## frack0

An L1 for the uSFF club, 4.6L including 30W "brick"



Mobo: Asrock Q2900-ITX
RAM: G SKill SO-DIMM 2x4GB 1333
SSD: Samsung 128GB(actually swapped out from L2, package has a 256GB)
Wifi:Intel PCIE x1 slot card
PSU: Toshiba 30W 19V Brick + HD PLEX 150W(had it lying around way overkill)
Flash memory: Mfactors mini-PCIE to dual SD micro adapter
OS: Linux Mint
Case: Lone Industries L1

Decided to go with Centrino PCIE x1 card over mini pcie version as the card has antenna connectors built-in. May try out one of these for mini-pcie slot

http://www.mfactors.com/products/MR15-252d-Dual-Micro-SD-Cards-to-Mini-PCIe-adapter.html

Easiest, fastest boot up of a new OS I think I ever had, found wifi and all hardware without any help, typing this in from the new build which runs very snappy on Linux. Heatsink and brick barely warm to the touch.

So far idles at about 12.75W from the wall and highest I've seen is ~22W from the wall playing a DVD., brick consumes 12W alone, eerily silent.





EDIT: Got the mini-PCIE to dual SD micro adapter in, works great just need to get some 64GB SDs but pretty much this thing is built out as far as hardware options are concerned



Another EDIT: Got the 2x64GB Samsung EVOs on and put a USB bootable version of WIN10 preview ISO and successfully booted from that (contrary to what manufacturer says, probably more to do with your UEFI/BIOS capability) but Win10 setup would not select the other SD micro only SSD, may get cheap one to try interested to see how it handles that. Still have one SATA power and SATA-III connector left.


----------



## void

Awesome little system frack0, what do you use it for?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Awesome little system frack0, what do you use it for?


Thanks! Most of the EDA software I use at work is on Linux, there's stuff I could do when I work from home easier on this box with freely available tools. I could've done a dual boot with the L2 but I needed a bigger backup SSD, but I had everything but mobo, ram and network card for another build using my L1. Now that it's up and running I may actually use it more than the L2, really liking the Linux Mint version. Kind of strange but after using PCs for the last 35 years or so, having one that makes absolutely no noise is somewhat unsettling.


----------



## void

I just looked up the ASrock board, that CPU is an impressive performer for the tiny 10w TDP.


----------



## Hasdrubal

I installed my wife's new computer in a In Win H-Frame Mini (green), can I join the club? Pictures to follow later.


----------



## mbondPDX

Finally finished my NCASE M1 build. Couldn't be happier with the results!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Finally finished my NCASE M1 build. Couldn't be happier with the results!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Prequel!


This case is so perfectly designed. Really cool idea with the two fans blowing on a passive cooler!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Finally finished my NCASE M1 build. Couldn't be happier with the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh boy I miss those Gentle Typhoon Fans! Looking good!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Finally finished my NCASE M1 build. Couldn't be happier with the results!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Looks much cleaner than a lot of the M1 builds I've seen


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

What cooler is that on the M1 system?


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> This case is so perfectly designed. Really cool idea with the two fans blowing on a passive cooler!


Agreed! Wahaha and Necere really outdid themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Oh boy I miss those Gentle Typhoon Fans! Looking good!


Thanks! I'm glad I saved a few from my old 800d build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Nice! Looks much cleaner than a lot of the M1 builds I've seen


Aw shucks, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> What cooler is that on the M1 system?


It's a Noctua NH-C14.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Finally finished my NCASE M1 build. Couldn't be happier with the results!


Looks almost exactly like mine before I switched to a better fan setup. Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## seriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriva*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Case: Chieftec IX-01Bl
> Proc: AMD A10-7700K Black Edition
> Mobo: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 2133MHz CL11
> SSD: Crucial M500 mSata 120GB
> HDD: WD Blue WD5000LPVX, 500GB
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X
> Case FAN: 50 mm, 3500 rpm
> OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
> Power: picoPSU-160-XT
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m not sure about the size of the case in liters but its super small. The A10-7700K is slightly under clocked and volted to keep the temperatures down. Idle is +-40 degrees and under full load around 67 degrees. Power usage is 40 watt idle and 95 watt under full load.
> 
> I plan to swap out the current msata SSD, HDD and the 50 mm fan and put in a 500 gb msata SSD and a 120 mm slim fan later on. I hope that then I can even overclock it a bit.


I have updated my rig. The A10-7700k has been replaced by a A10-7850K, The memory has been upgraded from 2133mhz to 2400mhz. Finally the 500 GB harddrive and the 120 BG msata drive have been replaced by a single 480 GB msata drive.

The 40 mm fan has been removed and I have added a 120 mm scythe slim fan I had laying around. For this I cut out an air hole to make the airflow less upstructed. Cooling is great with idle temperatures of 35 degrees and 65 under full load. Even with an overclocked GPU from 720 to 1050 mhz







The best part is that the CPU cooler is not even spinning up more then 1600 rpm under full load and the 120 mm is running at 800 rpm so the thing is near silent now

Some images for your enjoyment:





I`m planning one final upgrade. The 120 mm fan is going to be replaced with this Proloma 140 mm slim fan:


The current Zalman CNPS2X CPU cooler is going to be replaced with the Noctua NH-L9a. I will remove the original fan of the Noctua and I hope the Proloma 140 mm fan will give enough airflow to keep the thing cool


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriva*
> 
> I`m planning one final upgrade. The 120 mm fan is going to be replaced with this Proloma 140 mm slim fan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current Zalman CNPS2X CPU cooler is going to be replaced with the Noctua NH-L9a. I will remove the original fan of the Noctua and I hope the Proloma 140 mm fan will give enough airflow to keep the thing cool


That was exactly what I wanted to propose when reading your comment









Also, how is the APU working out for you? Any comparison to dedicated mid range GPUs?


----------



## seriva

Begore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That was exactly what I wanted to propose when reading your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how is the APU working out for you? Any comparison to dedicated mid range GPUs?


When it comes to performance I had a 5800k but was not happy with the results back then. It had trouble running Skyrim and Far Cry 3 at 1080p. So I exchanged it for AMD Radeon 7750 with AMD Athlon II X4 640 which was up to the task. The setup which I have now is pretty similar to this when it comes to performance. CPU performance is a bit up and GPU performance lags a bit behind the 7750.

Overall I cant complain but I don't feel that this would be future proof for longer then 1 to 1.5 years. Hope by then there will be a new APU with DDR4 support


----------



## iFreilicht

I'm jealous now. I'm tied to a monstrosity in a midi tower with a 4850 inside. (Yes, its that old)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

What sizes of fans can an M350 fit? It takes up to two 40mm fans per drive bracket, but are there any other options?


----------



## Jimbags

Jimbags is the name
Case is my htpc Wesena e5 ultra low profile only about 57mm for mobo, cpu and cooler hoeght wise it comes in at 11.87 litres
Getting a NH N9i cpu cooler in the mail soon.
Also gonna get a proper gpu soon.

Will add more pics tonight
byw does have a lid just left it of to show how little height there is


----------



## Dimensive

I haven't seen this company's cases on here, so I wanted to introduce my modest HTPC.

Abstruse:

Case: Sentey SS5-2514
Motherboard: ASRock A75M-ITX
CPU: AMD A4-3400
RAM: 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1333MHz
HDD: 500GB Western Digital Black


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Jimbags is the name
> Case is my htpc Wesena e5 ultra low profile only about 57mm for mobo, cpu and cooler hoeght wise it comes in at 11.87 litres
> Getting a NH N9i cpu cooler in the mail soon.
> Also gonna get a proper gpu soon.
> 
> Will add more pics tonight
> btw does have a lid just left it of to show how little height there is


Nice looking case there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

LianLi go home you are drunk. 11 hard drives on a ITX mobo,that would be a feat.








http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206577/lian-li-announces-the-brushed-aluminum-pc-q26-mini-itx-chassis.html


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> LianLi go home you are drunk. 11 hard drives on a ITX mobo,that would be a feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206577/lian-li-announces-the-brushed-aluminum-pc-q26-mini-itx-chassis.html


Like this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157475

And the cheaper one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157419


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How then is an ATX PSU and tall cooler benefitial on that board?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> How then is an ATX PSU and tall cooler benefitial on that board?


For the atx psu it would be sata power cables, your gonna need alot of them. Good luck finding an sfx or smaller that supports all those that you can buy readily on the market.

Cpu cooler size is probably just there because of the layout they chose. They could have flipped the hard drives to make the case thinner and longer but didnt.

Your not just limited to that board either. You could get a different board and a pcie sata controller and add more on any board.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> LianLi go home you are drunk. 11 hard drives on a ITX mobo,that would be a feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206577/lian-li-announces-the-brushed-aluminum-pc-q26-mini-itx-chassis.html


Was gonna say something along the lines of that ripping out the HDD rack and installing watercooling could be interrested... But then I read the press release that it's 32 liters...

What is the point of making cases for mini-ITX and then make them huge? I find my node 304 at 20L too big and only keep it around cause I ordered special parts for watercooling that wouldn't readily fit in other cases (namely the 184mm, 2x92mm, radiator)


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Was gonna say something along the lines of that ripping out the HDD rack and installing watercooling could be interrested... But then I read the press release that it's 32 liters...
> 
> What is the point of making cases for mini-ITX and then make them huge? I find my node 304 at 20L too big and only keep it around cause I ordered special parts for watercooling that wouldn't readily fit in other cases (namely the 184mm, 2x92mm, radiator)


Because they all have different uses in mind when they are designed and mITX != SFF. I can get an ATX case that is ~26L or I can get TJ11 that is 94L both appeal to different users and will probably have different hardware installed into them, the same applies to mITX. Obviously this case was designed to be a NAS or file server type machine and not OCN's typical standard 1 GPU, 1 SSD, 1HDD build and seems to do it's job well, fitting 10 3.5 inch HDD in that volume is pretty good.


----------



## iFreilicht

Yeah if this isn't a media server case, I don't know what is.

But it's of course not all that appealing to SFF builders


----------



## void

Yeah, kinda seems the wrong place for it.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Because they all have different uses in mind when they are designed and mITX != SFF. I can get an ATX case that is ~26L or I can get TJ11 that is 94L both appeal to different users and will probably have different hardware installed into them, the same applies to mITX. Obviously this case was designed to be a NAS or file server type machine and not OCN's typical standard 1 GPU, 1 SSD, 1HDD build and seems to do it's job well, fitting 10 3.5 inch HDD in that volume is pretty good.


Yeah I get that (and most Lian Li cases seem to favor a load of HDD's that's kinda their thing I guess). It's just that this is taking it to extremes since so few mITX boards will suopport that many HDDs. At least those linked on the previous page were the first I've seen to offer that many SATA ports.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Yeah I get that (and most Lian Li cases seem to favor a load of HDD's that's kinda their thing I guess). It's just that this is taking it to extremes since so few mITX boards will suopport that many HDDs. At least those linked on the previous page were the first I've seen to offer that many SATA ports.


mITX has a PCIe slot you can use a raid card or a card for additional SATA ports.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> LianLi go home you are drunk. 11 hard drives on a ITX mobo,that would be a feat.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-10-24/q26-009.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206577/lian-li-announces-the-brushed-aluminum-pc-q26-mini-itx-chassis.html


This case is perfect if you want a nice looking one that can hold a lot of storage while not being that large.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> mITX has a PCIe slot you can use a raid card or a card for additional SATA ports.


Good point. Didn't think about that.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> LianLi go home you are drunk. 11 hard drives on a ITX mobo,that would be a feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/206577/lian-li-announces-the-brushed-aluminum-pc-q26-mini-itx-chassis.html


Oh wow! Not long since built my new server out of my old computer parts using 9 3TB HDDs. Been considering rebuilding it though with higher capacity HDDs (especially since the 10TB news!) and server grade hardware, somewhere in the distant future.
This thing looks amazing! Anyone know if Opteron/Xeon ITX motherboards are a thing?

Definately much smaller than my 70 litre Nanoxia Deep Silence 5!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> This thing looks amazing! Anyone know if Opteron/Xeon ITX motherboards are a thing?


Opteron nope, but I've found four mITX Xeon boards:

http://de.msi.com/product/mb/CSM-C222-089.html#hero-overview (I can only seem to find it on the german website for whatever reason)
https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/P9DI/
http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=E3C224D2I#
http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=E3C226D2I#

I think you can do something with those


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I saw this on Newegg:

Dual fan, single slot 750 TI from MSI. (N750TI-2GD5TLP)



I can't find any information on if you can remove the VGA port and use another bracket so it is low profile.

Sorry if this is old news and if anyone has any reviews on it, I will gladly accept them.









http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N750Ti-2GD5TLP.html#hero-overview
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127836


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Opteron nope, but I've found four mITX Xeon boards:
> 
> ...
> 
> I think you can do something with those


Nothing special. Those are all LGA-1150 or 1155. Each tier of Xeons is on a different socket:

-First is the E3-1200 series. Those use the standard consumer socket and dies; they are the same silicon found in i5s and i7s.
-Second is the E5-#600 series. The first number tells how many CPUs can be used on a single board (so E5-1600 is single-socket, E5-2600 is dual, etc). These are on the enthusiast socket, e.g. LGA-2011.
-Third is the E7 series. So far, only two of these have been made. The first was Westmere-EX on LGA-1567 and the second was Ivy Bridge-EX on LGA-2011-1. These support four or eight processors on a board. It is improbable that we will see another set of these until after Broadwell-EP and before Skylake-EP.
-Finally, and it's barely worth mentioning, there is a subset of the E5s. The E5-#400s are named similarly to the #600s, but they only support up to two LGA-1356 (not to be confused with 13*6*6) sockets. These are gimped version of those chips, with just three RAM channels and less cache.
-For all of them, V1 means Sandy Bridge (well, usually it isn't there, but it's implied), V2 means Ivy Bridge, and V3 means Haswell. V4 is going to mean Broadwell, and it is possible that the naming scheme changes for Skylake. I find that unlikely to be honest. It is also possible that the E5-#400 SKUs never launch for Haswell or Broadwell; the process might not have as many faulty dies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I saw this on Newegg:
> 
> Dual fan, single slot 750 TI from MSI. (N750TI-2GD5TLP)
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't find any information on if you can remove the VGA port and use another bracket so it is low profile.
> 
> Sorry if this is old news and if anyone has any reviews on it, I will gladly accept them.


Well, this is replacing a Zotac 750 in my build list. Thank you sir!


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I saw this on Newegg:
> 
> Dual fan, single slot 750 TI from MSI. (N750TI-2GD5TLP)


Not to be a total ass but that's not single slot. LP? Sure but the fan takes up two slots. I was excited because I thought for a second we had an LP single slot card like the Sapphire 7750.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Yeah that MSI card is just like Galaxy and Gigabyte's cards, taking up two slots.

Honestly I don't know why these are popping up now, it would have been nice to have these low profile options way earlier.


----------



## Jimbags

Jimbags is the name
Case is my htpc Wesena e5 ultra low profile only about 57mm for mobo, cpu and cooler hoeght wise it comes in at 11.87 litres
Getting a NH N9i cpu cooler in the mail soon.
Also gonna get a proper gpu soon.


----------



## Smanci

I'd love to have that Msi card but would dual 40mm fans be quiet?

Anyway, do you guys happen to know if any 5400/7200rpm 2,5" drives perform similarly to my (noisy) Spinpoint F1? I could use a front mounted fan and a silent HDD but having 3,5" one allows neither of those...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've got a 1TB WD Blue that performs, well, just like that. 5400RPM, two platters, and 9.5mm high. Model number starts with "JPVT" IIRC. The sound of the recording head seeking is much louder than the drive itself if noise is of any concern.


----------



## seriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriva*
> 
> I have updated my rig. The A10-7700k has been replaced by a A10-7850K, The memory has been upgraded from 2133mhz to 2400mhz. Finally the 500 GB harddrive and the 120 BG msata drive have been replaced by a single 480 GB msata drive.
> 
> The 40 mm fan has been removed and I have added a 120 mm scythe slim fan I had laying around. For this I cut out an air hole to make the airflow less upstructed. Cooling is great with idle temperatures of 35 degrees and 65 under full load. Even with an overclocked GPU from 720 to 1050 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that the CPU cooler is not even spinning up more then 1600 rpm under full load and the 120 mm is running at 800 rpm so the thing is near silent now
> 
> Some images for your enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m planning one final upgrade. The 120 mm fan is going to be replaced with this Proloma 140 mm slim fan:
> 
> 
> The current Zalman CNPS2X CPU cooler is going to be replaced with the Noctua NH-L9a. I will remove the original fan of the Noctua and I hope the Proloma 140 mm fan will give enough airflow to keep the thing cool


And finally the final upgrade Added Noctua NH-L9a and Proloma 140 mm slim fan Cooling is better then expected. The 7850k remains 35 to 40 idle and 65 under full load while the main fan spins at 850 to 900 RPM. The darn thing is whisper quiet now

Some pics:


----------



## Jawswing

I think I've actually got OCD with building computers. I've got so many in the pipeline I'm wanting to build. Got to finish up my new Ncase first!
But after seeing that Lian Li case a few pages back. I'm wanting to upgrade/split my server. Have the Lian Li for file storage and a separate Windows Server. Those Streamcom cases look amazing to me. Due to very limited space especially. I'm also wanting another tiny case for my parents computer. And these things wouldn't look to bad stacked on top of each other, so I think I'm sold. Anyone know of any cases as tiny as this that doesn't look like a transformer? Wouldn't mind keeping all my options open.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Realan make them in that size. E-i5 i believe it was called.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> I think I've actually got OCD with building computers. I've got so many in the pipeline I'm wanting to build. Got to finish up my new Ncase first!
> But after seeing that Lian Li case a few pages back. I'm wanting to upgrade/split my server. Have the Lian Li for file storage and a separate Windows Server. Those Streamcom cases look amazing to me. Due to very limited space especially. I'm also wanting another tiny case for my parents computer. And these things wouldn't look to bad stacked on top of each other, so I think I'm sold. Anyone know of any cases as tiny as this that doesn't look like a transformer? Wouldn't mind keeping all my options open.


Check out the wesena cases, I have the E5 low profile case for my htpc but they do very similar cases to this. where are you located as I think they are called other names elsewhere.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Check out the wesena cases, I have the E5 low profile case for my htpc but they do very similar cases to this. where are you located as I think they are called other names elsewhere.


I'm pretty sure I've seen the Wesena cases before under a different brand. Aren't they just some sort of OEM + sticker combination?

Edit: Seems Streacom is actually just a brand under Wesena... Actually it turns out that the E5, E6 and E7 HTPC chassis are Wesena brand and not under the Streacom brand... Learned something new today.
Quote:


> Originally focused on the design and manufacture of computer cases, Wesena launched its first range of products in 2008.
> 
> In 2010, together with Fabacom, we created another brand "STREACOM" which is now globally recognized as premium grade aluminium computer cases. With persistent passion and specific design, we provide ultra quiet, passive cooling computer cases to the world. In order to offer top quality and exclusive product to our customers, we design, engineer and manufacture all products ourselves.
> 
> As of August 1st 2014 our cooperation with Fabacom has been terminated. More information is in the News.


Quote:


> Today, August 1st, 2014 we officially announce that our cooperation with Fabacom has been terminated and we don't supply them anymore. Wesena - as a manufacturer of all current chassis sold under Streacom brand - has full rights to this brand and current computer cases built by Wesena under this brand. All rights to sell our products under Streacom brand by Fabacom have been revoked and are invalid. Any business activity related to our products under Streacom brand must be authorized by Wesena.
> Perfect Home Theater Ashland, MA is our representative and authorized distributor/reseller for all our products sold under Wesena, Streacom and PHT brand.
> All companies in North America please contact our representative Perfect Home Theater to discuss cooperation with Wesena. All companies from Europe and Australia please contact Wesena directly.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've got a 1TB WD Blue that performs, well, just like that. 5400RPM, two platters, and 9.5mm high. Model number starts with "JPVT" IIRC. The sound of the recording head seeking is much louder than the drive itself if noise is of any concern.


Thanks. Noise-wise I'm OK as long as the drive won't make a constant humming sound.
Actually, some reviews are telling that the 1TB 5,4k model is slightly faster than the 7,2k black... And that's faster than my current drive. Sounds Good.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks. Noise-wise I'm OK as long as the drive won't make a constant humming sound.
> Actually, some reviews are telling that the 1TB 5,4k model is slightly faster than the 7,2k black... And that's faster than my current drive. Sounds Good.


No way is the 5400rpm faster I have 2 blacks and had 1 blue. where are these benchmarks you speak of?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Blacks use smaller 320GB platters. Blues use 500GB platters. Rotation speed isn't everything and areal density has a big impact. If I weren't on my phone I might be able to get a prediction of what to expect, but in my head the units are coming out as bytes per second-meters.


----------



## Jimbags

I dont think there is a scorpio black 1 Tb ?? sorry i was talking 3.5 inch drives my mistake


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Even then, Blacks are slower. 640GB platters until recently when they bumped it up to 800GB. Blues are 1TB.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Even then, Blacks are slower. 640GB platters until recently when they bumped it up to 800GB. Blues are 1TB.


Well you cant compare different capacities, Just pointless. Also as I said I was mistaken I was talking about caviar black not scorpio which is 3.5 inch not 2.5. In the bigger drives the blacks are def faster.
Also 5 year warranty on the black vs 2 on the blue I think...


----------



## Smanci

Went for the 750GB Scorpio Black after doing some research (thanks to SPCR!). It's factory repaired and cost just 40 euros with one year warranty.

Dat speed tho, nearly twice as fast as my old drive while consuming only a fraction of the power.


----------



## greywarden

Just fit a Corsair H60 in my sig rig with the rad on the inside of the case and the fan behind the front panel. Had to drill out the 140mm fan mounts with a stepped bit, so that the 140mm fan mounts wouldn't push the rad back too far for the fan screws to get some threads in the rad. CPU sitting at 23C-27C at idle, it's about 21C in my room. Super quiet, too, can't really hear the fan over my A/C unit.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Super quiet, too, can't really hear the fan over my A/C unit.


Sounds like the music of life. Hail Sithis!

Apart from that: give pics!!!







It is quite tight in there now, isn't it? I mean there's not that much space for a rad from what I have seen of this case.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

WOW! Got my M350 in the mail today. Don't actually have a build planned for it, lol. This thing is tiny. Compared to my 990FX motherboard, its footprint covers up down to the second PCIe slot and right before the RAM slots. It's as tall as the heatpipes and a few fins on a Hyper 212+. Very impressed with it so far.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Sounds like the music of life. Hail Sithis!
> 
> Apart from that: give pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite tight in there now, isn't it? I mean there's not that much space for a rad from what I have seen of this case.


Here's a terrible potato pic while I was still working on it...










and here's the album of the original build on imgur:

http://imgur.com/a/q2j1K#0

I plan on getting an i5 K model Broadwell cpu and either the Zotac 970 or Gigabyte mITX 970 next.


----------



## Hasdrubal

The picture of the computer I built for my wife is (at last!) there:



H-FRame Mini (green version), with
- A8-7600 APU
- Asrock FM2-A88X motherboard
- 2*4 Go 2133 MHz ADATA RAM (low profile)
- 64 Go SSD (OCZ Agility 3)
- 1 To HDD Hitachi Travelstar 5k1000
- Silverstone slim slot-in ODD
- Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 CPU cooler (a pain to cable around it, but awesome cooling and not audible at 750 RPM)

Can I join the club?


----------



## ccRicers

Great build Hasdrubal! I believe you meant to say "H-Frame mini" instead, and it is one of my favorite cases. I would like to see more builds in it.


----------



## Hasdrubal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Great build Hasdrubal! I believe you meant to say "H-Frame mini" instead, and it is one of my favorite cases. I would like to see more builds in it.


Yes indeed, this is the H-Frame Mini( post edited).
The case is gorgeous and oozes quality and craftmanship (to compare 2 cases in the premium segment and the same price range, I was quite disappointed by the engineering and quality of the Silverstone FT05 compared to the H-Frame, also the cooling is awesome).

I'm surprised too that there aren't more H-Frame mini builds here, it's the perfect wife computer case ^^


----------



## ccRicers

This H-frame build got me drooling over the possibilities of a water cooling setup with it.



Just add a low profile GPU. It made me realize it's possible to keep it around 10 liters in size as well!


----------



## greywarden

My i5-4690K and Zotac 970 will be in tomorrow







I may have to move the rad over a tiny bit, but that will only require drilling some screw holes.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasdrubal*
> 
> I'm surprised too that there aren't more H-Frame mini builds here, it's the perfect wife computer case ^^


Why's that?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It is, as the name suggests,mostly a frame. It would be ideal for a small, not very powerful,mostly passive build (Wife puter) without spoiling cooling or eye candy of the case. Since the build itself in it is fairly cheap,the sticker shock of the case won't pinch as much,And to the wife the rig will be a jet plane in Chrome.


----------



## greywarden

Got my i5-4690K and GTX 970 installed today along with 8 more GB of ram









Zotac 970 fits in the Elite 110 with a little room to spare, even with the H60









Terrible phone pics, but there's about 3/4 to 1" of room behind the card.


----------



## Duality92

To be illegible, is it the inside volume or outside volume that counts? I'm building a custom case and I want to make sure I end up under 20 liters!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> To be illegible, is it the inside volume or outside volume that counts? I'm building a custom case and I want to make sure I end up under 20 liters!


To be illegible, it must be difficult to read









To be eligible, the case must have outer dimensions under 20 litres. I think we had a discussion on whether feet/handles count, and they did, but can't find the post now.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> To be illegible, it must be difficult to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible, the case must have outer dimensions under 20 litres. I think we had a discussion on whether feet/handles count, and they did, but can't find the post now.


French + Autocorrect = that.

Thanks for the correction, I'll know now haha







I did write it with an e at first but it corrected it as that. Anyways, thanks for the info! I'll make sure it's under 20 liters when I plan it out


----------



## Hasdrubal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> It is, as the name suggests,mostly a frame. It would be ideal for a small, not very powerful,mostly passive build (Wife puter) without spoiling cooling or eye candy of the case. Since the build itself in it is fairly cheap,the sticker shock of the case won't pinch as much,And to the wife the rig will be a jet plane in Chrome.


Couldn't have sumed it up better


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> It is, as the name suggests,mostly a frame. It would be ideal for a small, not very powerful,mostly passive build (Wife puter) without spoiling cooling or eye candy of the case. Since the build itself in it is fairly cheap,the sticker shock of the case won't pinch as much,And to the wife the rig will be a jet plane in Chrome.


Yes, great summary.
Allanitomwesh you are pretty dang good. Excellent work in this thread man!


----------



## WALSRU

Had my case apart to sell my card and got a 980 on the way. Snapped a couple pics, tight in there!




Whoops, needs a good dusting.


----------



## frack0

Parents wanted something small, I think this is about as low as you can go - 2.3L without going thin-ITX or NUC size, the Morex 557. Shown next to a Lone Industries L1 which is twice the volume almost. Probably a Q1900DC Asrock mobo so no picopsu needed, 4GB SODIMM, mini-PCIE-M2 adapter for SSD, no added wires, cables, or fans only the included power button and front USB cables. Some sort of wifi adapter of course.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Had my case apart to sell my card and got a 980 on the way. Snapped a couple pics, tight in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, needs a good dusting.


Wow nice and tight!


----------



## WALSRU

New card installed, now I don't "need" the 600w. Might get it next year now. I can finally experiment with OC'ing again


----------



## Duality92

Currently building a scratch case for ITX, full lenght video card, full size modular PSU in about 13.5 liters









http://www.overclock.net/t/1524795/scratch-build-build-log-entwine-2-i5-4690k-trident-x-2400mhz-z97i-plus-h80-sub-15l-build


----------



## Duality92

The Nebula page says it's 260x330x260, which is 22.308 L. This page says 206x330x206 which is 14L..

Is their product page wrong?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The Nebula page says it's 260x330x260, which is 22.308 L. This page says 206x330x206 which is 14L..
> 
> Is their product page wrong?


I still see 260x260x330 on the Xigmatek page, however they do now have a white acrylic "C" version that's 260x260x305. And they have a new mini-itx case called Octans but pretty big at ~25L with a very Node 304-ish layout and a bulky plasticy front.


----------



## Duality92

Ok, I just bought an ISK600 regarless







I will post the build log soon


----------



## asura_the_maniac

New Asus GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 Mini itx card
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/

Did anyone see this? someone post this on the Hardware News section.
This will be my next card.


----------



## Duality92

You may add me for a ISK600 build, I will post pictures tonight







(btw, the airflow in the case is horrible for the video card)


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You may add me for a ISK600 build, I will post pictures tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, the airflow in the case is horrible for the video card)











As promised. No editing. I don't have PS or LR installed yet.

Specs:
i5 4690K under a Corsair H80 with a Xigmatek purple LED fan
Asus Z97i-Plus with G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz, C10
Shown is a Gigabyte 7790 while I'm waiting for my MSI 280X Gaming to get back from RMA. I'm going to sell both and get a small GTX 970 eventually (merry christmas to myself?







)
NEX650G PSU

For storage I have a OCZ Vertex 4, WD 250Gb and 2TB WD Green shown along with an A-Data SP900 M.2 256Gb SSD.

All housed in an Antec ISK600.


----------



## Runamok81

I'd like to join. I'm using a 4.2L Logic Supply MC600 case.


I don't see that case listed in the OP. I've got a Mini GTX 970 and Intel 4690K inside.
Build Log with Imgur Photo gallery over here


----------



## armourcore9brker

How do you like the Gigabyte card? Does the 970 play well with the HD Plex? I was thinking of using them in a build.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> How do you like the Gigabyte card? Does the 970 play well with the HD Plex? I was thinking of using them in a build.


I did some burn-in tests and benchmarking runs. The HDPLEX 250W isn't having any trouble powering the mobo (35W), GTX 970 (145W) , the Intel 4690K (84W) , and an M.2 SSD (4W) + fans (6W). Temp was 33 degrees. It has been reported to ouput 350W+ IF you keep it cool. If you use it, positioning it away from heatsources and near a fan and you may net some overclocking headroom.

The Gigabyte card is built solid. I didn't skip a beat during testing. I like it! But the radial open air cooling solution is a not a perfect match for uSFF builds. These builds typically have have restricted airflow challenges, with components very near to one another. If someone made it, I'd jump on a mITX 970 GPU had a blower fan which exhausted the heat out of the case and away from other components. Noise would take a hit, but it would be less risk to the system.


----------



## NFSxperts

OK I'm back.

I've added all those who wish to join the club, if I've missed you, please send me a PM. I'll be adding that as a requirement to join the club from now on.
I've updated some of my sff rigs as well. Will post pics later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Clean build, man. Here is my U2 build
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be putting it under water soon.


Nice, I've added you to the list

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> An L1 for the uSFF club, 4.6L including 30W "brick"
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo: Asrock Q2900-ITX
> RAM: G SKill SO-DIMM 2x4GB 1333
> SSD: Samsung 128GB(actually swapped out from L2, package has a 256GB)
> Wifi:Intel PCIE x1 slot card
> PSU: Toshiba 30W 19V Brick + HD PLEX 150W(had it lying around way overkill)
> Flash memory: Mfactors mini-PCIE to dual SD micro adapter
> OS: Linux Mint
> Case: Lone Industries L1


Added as well. How are the temps with the passive heatsink?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Jimbags is the name
> Case is my htpc Wesena e5 ultra low profile only about 57mm for mobo, cpu and cooler hoeght wise it comes in at 11.87 litres
> Getting a NH N9i cpu cooler in the mail soon.
> Also gonna get a proper gpu soon.
> 
> Will add more pics tonight
> byw does have a lid just left it of to show how little height there is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I haven't seen this company's cases on here, so I wanted to introduce my modest HTPC.
> 
> Abstruse:
> 
> Case: Sentey SS5-2514
> Motherboard: ASRock A75M-ITX
> CPU: AMD A4-3400
> RAM: 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1333MHz
> HDD: 500GB Western Digital Black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I'd like to join. I'm using a 4.2L Logic Supply MC600 case.
> 
> 
> I don't see that case listed in the OP. I've got a Mini GTX 970 and Intel 4690K inside.
> Build Log with Imgur Photo gallery over here


I'll be adding all 3 of your cases to the list later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasdrubal*
> 
> The picture of the computer I built for my wife is (at last!) there:
> 
> 
> 
> H-FRame Mini (green version), with
> - A8-7600 APU
> - Asrock FM2-A88X motherboard
> - 2*4 Go 2133 MHz ADATA RAM (low profile)
> - 64 Go SSD (OCZ Agility 3)
> - 1 To HDD Hitachi Travelstar 5k1000
> - Silverstone slim slot-in ODD
> - Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 CPU cooler (a pain to cable around it, but awesome cooling and not audible at 750 RPM)
> 
> Can I join the club?


Yep, I've added you to the list

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Got my i5-4690K and GTX 970 installed today along with 8 more GB of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac 970 fits in the Elite 110 with a little room to spare, even with the H60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible phone pics, but there's about 3/4 to 1" of room behind the card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovelampshade*
> 
> To qualify as Ultra SFF (<7.0L) does the case have to be inside 7L based on internal volume or external measurements. Wondering if the community has reached consensus on this. Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> To be illegible, is it the inside volume or outside volume that counts? I'm building a custom case and I want to make sure I end up under 20 liters!


We go with the outside volume. small case feet and handles on something like the LianLi TU100/200 don't count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The Nebula page says it's 260x330x260, which is 22.308 L. This page says 206x330x206 which is 14L..
> 
> Is their product page wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I still see 260x260x330 on the Xigmatek page, however they do now have a white acrylic "C" version that's 260x260x305. And they have a new mini-itx case called Octans but pretty big at ~25L with a very Node 304-ish layout and a bulky plasticy front.


I've checked. Xigmatek's original page was wrong. The lenght was originally listed at 206, so now that we know its 22L, I'll be removing this case from the club list.
http://web.archive.org/web/20131231012458/http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=219&type=specification


----------



## iFreilicht

Welcome back, NFSxperts! We missed you


----------



## Duality92

You can add me as an owner of the ISK600 case too, I posted a few pictures a few pages back


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You can add me as an owner of the ISK600 case too, I posted a few pictures a few pages back


Not to be an ass, but:
"...if I've missed you, please send me a PM. I'll be adding that as a requirement to join the club from now on."









Welcome back NFS!









Trying to make this work as a computer for my parents:
http://www.morgancomputers.co.uk/images/products/13112/5316/5316_large.jpg


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added as well. How are the temps with the passive heatsink?


Temps are good, typically 40s-50sC when loaded a bit. Never ran Prime or anything on it, just digging the absolute silence.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You can add me as an owner of the ISK600 case too, I posted a few pictures a few pages back


Done.







If you're using a short gpu, how come you choose such a 'long' case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Not to be an ass, but:
> "...if I've missed you, please send me a PM. I'll be adding that as a requirement to join the club from now on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back NFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make this work as a computer for my parents:
> http://www.morgancomputers.co.uk/images/products/13112/5316/5316_large.jpg


There's nothing wrong with that, lots of clubs require you to send PM to join







Besides, some people just post 1 pic in this thread and doesn't specify if they want to join or not.

If the dell supports m-itx formfactor, upgrade it with AMD's AM1 cpu. low power and cheap with good performance.

And finally, take a look at the jonsbo C2. Its sortof an matx case with 3 expansions slots at under 12L.

View more at the Gallery

For my SG05, the antec920 pump died and was replaced with an H80i in pull.
I also downgraded from the ST45SF-G to the 300w ST30SF since the 450w was too noisy and the SFX-L is taking too long.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using a short gpu, how come you choose such a 'long' case


My MSI 280x Gaming is actually being RMA'd







This 7790 is just temporary so I can still play games! The ISK600 is only temporary too. It's to hold my hardware until I finish building my sff scratch case (see sig)


----------



## NFSxperts

My ST45SF-G is acting up after 2 years of service. System suddenly reboots and then black screen until I power off.
Good news is that now I've got a v2.0 model with the updated fan. This one uses 'rectangular' fan blades instead of curved ones.
V2.0 has less wind noise compared to v1.0

Now, back to the jonsbo C2. The length of the case is 22cm so the good news is that my Asus 460gtx with a pcb length of 21.2cm will fit. I just need a new cooler.
The stock directCU cooler extends beyond the pcb by 3 cm.
I've looked at coolers from gelid and deepcool but they are all too long. I finally came across to the Coolerboss VG909. Now the total length is only around 21.6 cm which means it fits.



Coolerboss VG909 gallery


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Yep, I've added you to the list


Little Mac 4.2L is now officially sanctioned to fight for the unofficial FPS/Liter title.







Thanks NFSxperts!


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Little Mac 4.2L is now officially sanctioned to fight for the unofficial FPS/Liter title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NFSxperts!


I have something under the works to compete for that title...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Little Mac 4.2L is now officially sanctioned to fight for the unofficial FPS/Liter title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NFSxperts!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> I have something under the works to compete for that title...


Numbers and pics plesse fella's


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Little Mac 4.2L is now officially sanctioned to fight for the unofficial FPS/Liter title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NFSxperts!


Fully tricked out Mac Pro: Trashcan Edition has you beaten, or at least tied. FirePro D700 is basically a 7970. Given the thermals, you'll probably be looking at crossfire 7950 performance. Volume? A mere 5.5L. Not quite as small as yours, but the more powerful GPU might let it win.







That, and the at least 2 to at most 8 extra CPU cores help anywhere between a lot and not at all.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Fully tricked out Mac Pro: Trashcan Edition has you beaten, or at least tied. FirePro D700 is basically a 7970. Given the thermals, you'll probably be looking at crossfire 7950 performance. Volume? A mere 5.5L. Not quite as small as yours, but the more powerful GPU might let it win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and the at least 2 to at most 8 extra CPU cores help anywhere between a lot and not at all.


The 970 would smash a Ghz edition 7970, let alone the thermally bound mac this is smaller than an a mac pro with a much better gpu. Plus the mac your limited on games you can play. This would destroy the mac fps wise.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There are two 7970-equivalents and I had assumed the Windows installation was implied.







Mac Pro is running two GPUs in any setup, for some reason, instead of a single more powerful card. Then again, Tahiti was the best of the best when it launched. (Yeah yeah, Titan's GK110, but Apple wants OpenCL.)


----------



## iFreilicht

What are the volume rules on builds with power bricks? Do we count the volume of those too? Because just putting the PSU, one of the largest parts in a SFF build, outside the case and not counting it anymore feels very cheaty to me.

I said that many times, and I guess you're all sick of hearing it, but I would really like to know what the official rules in this club are.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What are the volume rules on builds with power bricks? Do we count the volume of those too? Because just putting the PSU, one of the largest parts in a SFF build, outside the case and not counting it anymore feels very cheaty to me.
> 
> I said that many times, and I guess you're all sick of hearing it, but I would really like to know what the official rules in this club are.


Power brick is only part of the PSU. PSUs that need a brick have that, an AC-DC transformer to turn wall power into DC power, and a device to step this down into +12V, +5V, +3.3V, and -12V.

Not entirely sure how standard ATX PSUs work. They might have several different AC-DC transformers for each voltage, or they might have just one and a number of DC-DC transformers to step it down.

I'd count it personally, but it depends. You can technically boot some system off a 30W wall wart, but it might need a 160W brick to actually run. It's a bit complicated.


----------



## void

I assume we count the power brick seems fair, NFS suggested external volume ignoring small case feet.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'd say no. Because the limitation of the power brick is that you are stuck to sub-300W systems. Now it has gotten better recently but the limit in power is what keeps it "balanced" Although I could just cheat and use one of these if we don't count it.








Info


----------



## Jimbags

It should be the internal volume because thats all thats usable in a case. But if external components are added they should be added to the total also ie external rads, fans , psu


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Numbers and pics plesse fella's


It's still in the planning stages, but let's just say it's a uCFF...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I assume we count the power brick seems fair, NFS suggested external volume ignoring small case feet.


I agree with that, though I have to say when case feet are required to make the airflow of the case work, they should be counted, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> It should be the internal volume because thats all thats usable in a case. But if external components are added they should be added to the total also ie external rads, fans , psu


Hm, not sure if those are good rules. The point of specifying the volume is to see how little space the build occupies, unless I'm mistaken. So counting the internal volume plus volume of external components seems very arbitrary and non-rational.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'd say no. Because the limitation of the power brick is that you are stuck to sub-300W systems. Now it has gotten better recently but the limit in power is what keeps it "balanced" Although I could just cheat and use one of these if we don't count it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info


So? Just because a smaller PSU limits my power, doesn't mean it doesn't count anymore. To me it seems like using an external PSU is just free volume, and if I decide to use a FlexATX PSU, that same volume suddenly counts, even though the power is the same and both solutions occupy a similar amount of space. Not really fair in my eyes.
And yes, the last example is exactly why I'm concerned about external PSUs not being counted.


----------



## armourcore9brker

[Slippery slope fallacy incoming]

Where do we end with measuring external components? You need a power cord to run a system.

When discussing with friends and other people, we usually kept it to just the external walls of the case to simplify the measurements and calculations.

Counting internal volume brings up questions about whether a frame piece counts or not. Does the thickness of the panels count if we measure internally?

If I were to create regulations for a contest, I would do external volume of the case itself with anything added onto it (feet, fans, filters, rads, external bricks, etc).

For the sake of a case thread, I think sticking with external case walls and nothing else is ideal for simplicity's sake.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I agree with that, though I have to say when case feet are required to make the airflow of the case work, they should be counted, too.
> Hm, not sure if those are good rules. The point of specifying the volume is to see how little space the build occupies, unless I'm mistaken. So counting the internal volume plus volume of external components seems very arbitrary and non-rational.
> So? Just because a smaller PSU limits my power, doesn't mean it doesn't count anymore. To me it seems like using an external PSU is just free volume, and if I decide to use a FlexATX PSU, that same volume suddenly counts, even though the power is the same and both solutions occupy a similar amount of space. Not really fair in my eyes.
> And yes, the last example is exactly why I'm concerned about external PSUs not being counted.


I say internal because that determines the usable space for components. Any external components added too because they it wouldnt function the same wighout them


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If I were to create regulations for a contest, I would do external volume of the case itself with anything added onto it (feet, fans, filters, rads, external bricks, etc).
> 
> For the sake of a case thread, I think sticking with external case walls and nothing else is ideal for simplicity's sake.


Probably the best way to look at it. I know I brought the point up myself, but in the end you are right, this isn't a contest, it's just a case thread.
And it's not like you could win something here, this is just a thread for cool SFF builds and for discussions surrounding it.


----------



## frack0

Really doesn't matter too much counting the brick, in a traditional layout case even an SFX PSU causes the dimensions to swell in 3 directions causing the volume trade-offs. Hard to get much under 10L with full height GPU + SFX without resorting to flex risers etc. My smallest brick is 0.1L(30W) and could fit inside the case of the PC it powers so I suppose I could cheat and do that, but even adding to the total only brings it to 4.4L. My largest brick (330W) is a hair under 0.8L but would still only bring that one to 6.1L(L2 with i7 3770K + 750Ti GPU). But it doesn't need that big of a brick, so for measuring purposes I could cheat and use one half that size and still run benchmarks as it only needs about 140W at the DC plug to run Prime95 + Kombustor.

One of the biggest advantages(besides complete silence) of a brick is the volume it takes off your PC and therefore off your desk, it is usually much larger volume than the brick itself. That missing volume is hidden elsewhere off the desk, so perhaps break it down that way. Footprint plus volume.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> One of the biggest advantages(besides complete silence) of a brick is the volume it takes off your PC and therefore off your desk, it is usually much larger volume than the brick itself. That missing volume is hidden elsewhere off the desk, so perhaps break it down that way. Footprint plus volume.


Yup, that's what I like about bricks too. It takes volume out of the case that you see, and relocates it to somewhere that you don't see (for me). You also remove some heat from the case, which is nice.


----------



## Jimbags

Well the internal of my case is under 10L around 8+ ( Have to re-measurethough) Ive got an mATX mobo, i5 3570k, flex atx psu 250 watt, 3.5inch 1Tb hdd, ssd, Gtx 750Ti dvd/bd drive. Thats all crammed into the internal space. Thats the challenge of using just internal measurements  Imho anyway ; p


----------



## frack0

Well if you read the post carefully the 10L was directed at SFX PSUs as a minimum size. I even experimented with a flexATX in my L2 but even with a Noctua 40mm fan to replace the noisy stock one still too loud for my tastes, heat from 750 Ti card would dump right into it under load.


----------



## Jimbags

Ive modded my flex atx psu. Has a slim 10mm thick 80mm fan on top so its quiet as and actually runs cooler than before. Thos 40mm fans are damn noisy. Still got a bit to go on the case though she gets pretty hot. Ive dellided the i5 3570k and has a Noctua NH L9i on top. Its just getting cool air into the case thats hard as it sits in a shelf of the tv unit. Its forever being improved. Only had it a few months :-D Played Testdrive unlimited 2 for hours. It really hammers cpu and gpu (750ti), gets really warm but still within limits. Dont want to cut holes in it but might need to. Ill leave it for now though.


----------



## frack0

Yeah, to actually make the flexATX work in mine the PSU cover would need to come off to; 1) cool it with my 140mm CPU fan which overhangs the AXP100 HSF (40mm fans only provide 5cfm max of flow all the specs I've seen for all the noise), and 2) need to trim down the mobo cables and re-orient the AC female receptacle as all of the angled C13 male plugs were too tall or direct wire it to a socket on the back of the case. That still leaves SSD mounts to be modded somewhere. It could be done, but not worth the trouble for me.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Ive modded my flex atx psu. Has a slim 10mm thick 80mm fan on top so its quiet as and actually runs cooler than before. Thos 40mm fans are damn noisy. Still got a bit to go on the case though she gets pretty hot. Ive dellided the i5 3570k and has a Noctua NH L9i on top. Its just getting cool air into the case thats hard as it sits in a shelf of the tv unit. Its forever being improved. Only had it a few months :-D Played Testdrive unlimited 2 for hours. It really hammers cpu and gpu (750ti), gets really warm but still within limits. Dont want to cut holes in it but might need to. Ill leave it for now though.


Is that the Akasa slim 80mm fan?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Is that the Akasa slim 80mm fan?


Sorry 10mm was a guess its 15mm this is the one I think
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16835103081


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Ive modded my flex atx psu. Has a slim 10mm thick 80mm fan on top so its quiet as and actually runs cooler than before.


Yeah I did that, too, though I used a 25mm thick one. I would really like a PSU form factor for that: just 50,5m high, 10mm higher than current FlexATX, using a 80mm fan in the top. Those could be awesome PSUs!


----------



## frack0

Raw fit in my 5.3L L2 case for flexATX, just barely fits in by mobo w/o external fan, that 350W Athena didn't have very good reviews either though.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Raw fit in my 5.3L L2 case for flexATX, just barely fits in by mobo w/o external fan, that 350W Athena didn't have very good reviews either though.


I would test that with a real mobo, it looks like it may just not fit. I heard about the low quality of Athena, too, but what exactly is it that makes their PSUs so bad? I know that they are not that efficient, most of their PSUs are 80plus bronze or even lower, so they may have loud fans, but that's kind of irrelevant when I'm planning on modding a 80mm fan on top of it anyway.


----------



## ilovelampshade

I did this exact same build this summer with the Flex ATX on the front panel. It does fit with 3-4mm of space between the two.

Also with respect to the Athena Products, their 400W had good reviews and they now have released a 500W PSU in 150mm length. I'm probably going to pick one up for ****s and giggles and will let you guys know how it does.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I would test that with a real mobo, it looks like it may just not fit. I heard about the low quality of Athena, too, but what exactly is it that makes their PSUs so bad? I know that they are not that efficient, most of their PSUs are 80plus bronze or even lower, so they may have loud fans, but that's kind of irrelevant when I'm planning on modding a 80mm fan on top of it anyway.


It fits with mere mm's, the edge of the mobo comes right to the edge of the tab that the mobo standoff is mounted on, however ATX and power cable management would be the real challenge and the GPU dumps some serious heat right there at the PSU intake even if I had an 80mm fan there. Supposedly Athena's 400W flex better quality caps and output(from review tests) but earlier models such as this 350W suffer in tests under load falling out of spec.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovelampshade*
> 
> Also with respect to the Athena Products, their 400W had good reviews and they now have released a 500W PSU in 150mm length. I'm probably going to pick one up for ****s and giggles and will let you guys know how it does.


PLEASE DO THIS! I'm working on a < 5.5L case that can fit a FlexATX PSU and a <280mm length Graphics Card. If the 500W one is decent, one could easily put a beefy i7 and a GTX980 in that thing.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> PLEASE DO THIS! I'm working on a < 5.5L case that can fit a FlexATX PSU and a <280mm length Graphics Card. If the 500W one is decent, one could easily put a beefy i7 and a GTX980 in that thing.


Not satisfied with the PC-Q12, eh? I know the feeling when you just want to go smaller.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Not satisfied with the PC-Q12, eh? I know the feeling when you just want to go smaller.


Nope, there's too much air inside







I can easily declare four spots in this case a waste of space for my build


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> PLEASE DO THIS! I'm working on a < 5.5L case that can fit a FlexATX PSU and a <280mm length Graphics Card. If the 500W one is decent, one could easily put a beefy i7 and a GTX980 in that thing.


Does your 5.5L have a build thread? Getting a full sized GTX 980 in that small of a case would be a first. Nice.


----------



## yanks8981

Quite a few nice builds in here! I was curious if anyone had any suggestions for building a machine to compete with an Alienware Alpha, but having the option of adding a better GPU. I want to be able to game from my living room as well as my main PC in my office, but I am hoping for a build the size of the alpha or an Xbox. I want to keep it on my entertainment center shelves and not something to be set on the floor. All suggestions welcome!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quite a few nice builds in here! I was curious if anyone had any suggestions for building a machine to compete with an Alienware Alpha, but having the option of adding a better GPU. I want to be able to game from my living room as well as my main PC in my office, but I am hoping for a build the size of the alpha or an Xbox. I want to keep it on my entertainment center shelves and not something to be set on the floor. All suggestions welcome!


You've come to the right place. If you can afford it I highly recommend looking at either a system based around a picopsu or a hdplex psu. This will drastically reduce the size of the case you can use.

See my build linked on the front page of the thread in the Lone Industries L2. Fantastic case, easy to build into and packs a lot of power. Slightly restricted in components but if you want small and powerful it's pretty good. You could manage an i5 off that psu as well.

If you want slightly slightly easier/cheaper look at something like a Silverstone ML06 or ML07 depending on what form factor you prefer. The 06 limits you to LP gpus and LP CPU coolers but is small. The 07 gives you much more room on the GPU front but is significantly larger.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Does your 5.5L have a build thread? Getting a full sized GTX 980 in that small of a case would be a first. Nice.


Not yet, but I'll start one once I get back from holidays.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> You've come to the right place. If you can afford it I highly recommend looking at either a system based around a picopsu or a hdplex psu. This will drastically reduce the size of the case you can use.
> 
> See my build linked on the front page of the thread in the Lone Industries L2. Fantastic case, easy to build into and packs a lot of power. Slightly restricted in components but if you want small and powerful it's pretty good. You could manage an i5 off that psu as well.
> 
> If you want slightly slightly easier/cheaper look at something like a Silverstone ML06 or ML07 depending on what form factor you prefer. The 06 limits you to LP gpus and LP CPU coolers but is small. The 07 gives you much more room on the GPU front but is significantly larger.


Very cool. I am new to the whole PicoPSU world. Where would be a good place to look into them? I was thinking of building a PC with an i3 and 750ti with an SSD and maybe a 2.5" HDD for game storage.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> You've come to the right place. If you can afford it I highly recommend looking at either a system based around a picopsu or a hdplex psu. This will drastically reduce the size of the case you can use.
> 
> See my build linked on the front page of the thread in the Lone Industries L2. Fantastic case, easy to build into and packs a lot of power. Slightly restricted in components but if you want small and powerful it's pretty good. You could manage an i5 off that psu as well.
> 
> If you want slightly slightly easier/cheaper look at something like a Silverstone ML06 or ML07 depending on what form factor you prefer. The 06 limits you to LP gpus and LP CPU coolers but is small. The 07 gives you much more room on the GPU front but is significantly larger.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Very cool. I am new to the whole PicoPSU world. Where would be a good place to look into them? I was thinking of building a PC with an i3 and 750ti with an SSD and maybe a 2.5" HDD for game storage.


Yo. Lone Industries L2 would be great and all (especially for yanks' need), but James has taken an indefinite break from case production. Unless you hunt around ebay or classifieds, you won't be finding one soon.

The problem with trying to find a case that is small enough so that it only accommodates a picoPSU is that it will probably be too small to fit a dual slot, full height graphics card. Even the L2 is limited to low profile cards.

Basically, you can find picoPSU cases, but they typically won't take a GPU.


----------



## yanks8981

Well that's no good. Any other
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Yo. Lone Industries L2 would be great and all (especially for yanks' need), but James has taken an indefinite break from case production. Unless you hunt around ebay or classifieds, you won't be finding one soon.
> 
> The problem with trying to find a case that is small enough so that it only accommodates a picoPSU is that it will probably be too small to fit a dual slot, full height graphics card. Even the L2 is limited to low profile cards.
> 
> Basically, you can find picoPSU cases, but they typically won't take a GPU.


Any thoughts on this? Whats the best GPU that could fit into it with the size and PSUs ability?

http://www.shop.perfecthometheater.com/HTPC-ITX5-Black-Mini-HTPC-aluminum-chassis-HTPC-ITX5-B.htm


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well that's no good. Any other
> Any thoughts on this? Whats the best GPU that could fit into it with the size and PSUs ability?
> 
> http://www.shop.perfecthometheater.com/HTPC-ITX5-Black-Mini-HTPC-aluminum-chassis-HTPC-ITX5-B.htm


It's an attractive case, but looking at the images it only accepts a single slot low profile GPU. Best I know of (without modding) is an HD 7750.

Looks like it takes a standard picoPSU.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Yo. Lone Industries L2 would be great and all (especially for yanks' need), but James has taken an indefinite break from case production. Unless you hunt around ebay or classifieds, you won't be finding one soon.
> 
> The problem with trying to find a case that is small enough so that it only accommodates a picoPSU is that it will probably be too small to fit a dual slot, full height graphics card. Even the L2 is limited to low profile cards.
> 
> Basically, you can find picoPSU cases, but they typically won't take a GPU.


msi and gigabyte both make dual slot low profile 750ti cards if I'm not mistaken, both of which would fit in an l2, and would run on a 160 watt psu depending on proc. L2 also fits 2 2.5 hard drives. But yes, the problem is finding one, or convincing him to do another run.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> It's an attractive case, but looking at the images it only accepts a single slot low profile GPU. Best I know of (without modding) is an HD 7750.
> 
> Looks like it takes a standard picoPSU.












I am open to just about any case as long as its about the size of an xbox.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to just about any case as long as its about the size of an xbox.


Oh, I only said that because I assumed you wanted something that can support at least a 750 ti (from your original post), and the 7750 isn't exactly as good as that.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to just about any case as long as its about the size of an xbox.


A fully decked out L2 over on [H] for sale, noctua fans, 750 Ti lp

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1839241&highlight=l2


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well that's no good. Any other
> Any thoughts on this? Whats the best GPU that could fit into it with the size and PSUs ability?
> 
> http://www.shop.perfecthometheater.com/HTPC-ITX5-Black-Mini-HTPC-aluminum-chassis-HTPC-ITX5-B.htm


As Reindoonicorn said, there are no state of the art GPUs available as low-profile AND single slot cards. And those probably perform worse than current AMD APUs. With a bit of modding, you could fit a GALAX GTX 750 Ti Razor inside, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

This MSI card is the closest you'll get. Slap a single-slot cooler on it - modification may be needed - and have fun. I'm not sure if the VGA port can be removed or just relocated.


----------



## Jimbags

I have the Galaxy 750ti oc slim and it works awesome. The vga can be removed. The pics are a bit decieving though, as the heatsink on it is about a 1.5 slot. I couldnt believe how small it is though, for the gpu power it packs its tiny. Skyrim on ultra very smooth.


Heres the link.http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27205


----------



## Jimbags

sorry for crappy pic trying to show how low profile this case is


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry for crappy pic trying to show how low profile this case is


Quite slim indeed, but where is that GPU getting its air from? Isn't it running hot or loud or both of those things?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Unfortunately there really isn't much in the way of LP cases with horizontal full height pcie slots. If I could've found something similar to the L2 but with horizontal pcie for a full height evga 750ti I would've gone for that for a quieter cooler. But I must say the L2 has been fantastic. Cool and quiet and tiny.

The dual slot LP mini itx case is a rare beast, even rarer are those built for picopsu. That's why the L2 exists at all basically. I just got lucky and found it right when it was in production. Look for the thread on Hforum and express some interest. He may have a couple of spares or someone may have one secondhand they don't want.

Check out minibox for picopsu info and availability.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quite slim indeed, but where is that GPU getting its air from? Isn't it running hot or loud or both of those things?


TBH its not getting much air it gets 80c max after a few hours gaming. That is really hot for a 750ti (maxwell) its still a work in progress. This case is really bad for airflow though. Itx board would give it more clearance


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> TBH its not getting much air it gets 80c max after a few hours gaming. That is really hot for a 750ti (maxwell) its still a work in progress. This case is really bad for airflow though. Itx board would give it more clearance


That's what I thought. Is it sitting flush on the surface or is it sitting on feet? Because if so, it might make sense to not only invest in a mITX board but also perforate the bottom a bit. That should solve the thermic problems.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's what I thought. Is it sitting flush on the surface or is it sitting on feet? Because if so, it might make sense to not only invest in a mITX board but also perforate the bottom a bit. That should solve the thermic problems.


Yeah its sitting on feet about 20-25mm gap under it. Ive been thinking of mounting a fan in the bottom and cutting a hole. Would help heaps I think


----------



## NFSxperts

Added 2 new cases to the list:


*SilverStone SUGO SG13*
222 x 181 x 285mm / 11.5L
[m-itx, double slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


*Lian-Li PC-O5*
384 x 390 x 133mm / 19.9L
[m-itx, triple slot riser, SFX PSU]
Product Page


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added 2 new cases to the list:
> 
> Wow, that Lian Li is only just SFF...
> 
> 
> *SilverStone SUGO SG13*
> 222 x 181 x 285mm / 11.5L
> [m-itx, double slot, ATX PSU]
> Product Page
> 
> 
> *Lian-Li PC-O5*
> 384 x 390 x 133mm / 19.9L
> [m-itx, triple slot riser, SFX PSU]
> Product Page


----------



## yanks8981

I think I really like the PC-05.


----------



## Duality92

The SG13 looks like the ISK600, but with the PSU on top of the motherboard instead of beside it.


----------



## hampurista

SG13B and SG13B-Q are both pretty much just a SG05 with an already modded front behind the mesh allowing 10,5in GPUs out of the box.
Also there's already a cut-out for full ATX PSUs.

What's a bit of a pitty is that the rest of the case doesn't have that brushed aluminium look like Antec did with the ISK600.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> SG13B and SG13B-Q are both pretty much just a SG05 with an already modded front behind the mesh allowing 10,5in GPUs out of the box.
> Also there's already a cut-out for full ATX PSUs.
> 
> What's a bit of a pitty is that the rest of the case doesn't have that brushed aluminium look like Antec did with the ISK600.


Yeah, I'm on the ISK600 right now and it's missing one thing only. GPU ventilation. The GPU Ventilation on it is absolutely horrible.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I think I really like the PC-05.


I know I don't. It looks nice, but it's just so large for what it can fit.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I know I don't. It looks nice, but it's just so large for what it can fit.


Lian Li didn't design it to be small. It's meant to be a showcase piece to mount on your wall, so all your beautiful components and sleeved cable management can be seen.


----------



## Smanci

Lian Li SFF offerings look stunning but once you get your power-hungry gaming rig up and running in one of those, it slaps you in the face with high thermals and noise but you still like it


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm not sure if this counts, but I got a quad-core Hummingboard (sans motherboard







- I got the CPU/GPU/RAM SoC though!) today from the lovely people at Solid Run. You know what a Raspberry Pi is? You know why Lance Armstrong got his Tour de France wins revoked? (An RPi on steroids is what I'm getting at.







) This was supposed to be the flagship, but I guess it was too expensive for the target price. It's got two more cores, 1GB more memory, and infinity times the wireless bandwidth of the flagship that actually launched.

BUT! If you want, you can buy the "true" flagship through this link by, under the first drop-down list labeled "carrier," selecting the "Hummingboard Carrier Pro." No need for a power adapter since it uses micro USB power and no need for an SD card because you should have at least one spare. The SoC is modular, called a "MicroSOM" (micro system-on-module), and it used in another of their products with a different motherboard.

Newegg has all the models that actually made it to market available, and it looks like I'm going to get the dual-core flagship with 1GB of DDR3 from them. Buying a standalone carrier board from Solid Run is $81 plus shipping from Israel, so for a net $5 more, I basically get that board and a free SoC from Newegg. Because I screwed up, I'm paying an extra $60 or so. Yeah. Don't do that.









As for what I'm doing with this, I don't actually know. I'm thinking about making a box with a Hummingboard and a battery pack to mount to the back of a mechanical keyboard. Then, I want to get a laptop screen and mount it to some rail system. That gets bolted below the keyboard assembly and can slide out when it's needed. I dunno, like one of those two-in-one laptops with the reversible screens, if that makes sense? Sounds like it should be a liter or two. Maybe I can even use the mini PCIe slot for a desktop GPU!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm not sure if this counts, but I got a quad-core Hummingboard (sans motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I got the CPU/GPU/RAM SoC though!) today from the lovely people at Solid Run. You know what a Raspberry Pi is? You know why Lance Armstrong got his Tour de France wins revoked? (An RPi on steroids is what I'm getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) This was supposed to be the flagship, but I guess it was too expensive for the target price. It's got two more cores, 1GB more memory, and infinity times the wireless bandwidth of the flagship that actually launched.
> 
> BUT! If you want, you can buy the "true" flagship through this link by, under the first drop-down list labeled "carrier," selecting the "Hummingboard Carrier Pro." No need for a power adapter since it uses micro USB power and no need for an SD card because you should have at least one spare. The SoC is modular, called a "MicroSOM" (micro system-on-module), and it used in another of their products with a different motherboard.
> 
> Newegg has all the models that actually made it to market available, and it looks like I'm going to get the dual-core flagship with 1GB of DDR3 from them. Buying a standalone carrier board from Solid Run is $81 plus shipping from Israel, so for a net $5 more, I basically get that board and a free SoC from Newegg. Because I screwed up, I'm paying an extra $60 or so. Yeah. Don't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for what I'm doing with this, I don't actually know. I'm thinking about making a box with a Hummingboard and a battery pack to mount to the back of a mechanical keyboard. Then, I want to get a laptop screen and mount it to some rail system. That gets bolted below the keyboard assembly and can slide out when it's needed. I dunno, like one of those two-in-one laptops with the reversible screens, if that makes sense? Sounds like it should be a liter or two. Maybe I can even use the mini PCIe slot for a desktop GPU!


Been looking at the SoCs around Id love to make an emulator for every console in a retro case or inside an old crt tv for that genuine retro gaming feel


----------



## void

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm not sure if this counts, but I got a quad-core Hummingboard (sans motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I got the CPU/GPU/RAM SoC though!) today from the lovely people at Solid Run. You know what a Raspberry Pi is? You know why Lance Armstrong got his Tour de France wins revoked? (An RPi on steroids is what I'm getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) This was supposed to be the flagship, but I guess it was too expensive for the target price. It's got two more cores, 1GB more memory, and infinity times the wireless bandwidth of the flagship that actually launched.
> 
> BUT! If you want, you can buy the "true" flagship through this link by, under the first drop-down list labeled "carrier," selecting the "Hummingboard Carrier Pro." No need for a power adapter since it uses micro USB power and no need for an SD card because you should have at least one spare. The SoC is modular, called a "MicroSOM" (micro system-on-module), and it used in another of their products with a different motherboard.
> 
> Newegg has all the models that actually made it to market available, and it looks like I'm going to get the dual-core flagship with 1GB of DDR3 from them. Buying a standalone carrier board from Solid Run is $81 plus shipping from Israel, so for a net $5 more, I basically get that board and a free SoC from Newegg. Because I screwed up, I'm paying an extra $60 or so. Yeah. Don't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for what I'm doing with this, I don't actually know. I'm thinking about making a box with a Hummingboard and a battery pack to mount to the back of a mechanical keyboard. Then, I want to get a laptop screen and mount it to some rail system. That gets bolted below the keyboard assembly and can slide out when it's needed. I dunno, like one of those two-in-one laptops with the reversible screens, if that makes sense? Sounds like it should be a liter or two. Maybe I can even use the mini PCIe slot for a desktop GPU!






Damn this thing looks awesome, not sure what I'd do with it but it should make a great little linux machine. Tbh I'm more interested in stuff like this than whatever AMD/Intel/Nvidia biggest, best and latest consumer desktop is.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Lian Li didn't design it to be small. It's meant to be a showcase piece to mount on your wall, so all your beautiful components and sleeved cable management can be seen.


True, but even with that in mind, it's pretty large. But hey, everyone likes different things and I have to say I like the idea of hiding the I/O pane for GPU and mobo to make it look clean from every angle.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SG13 doesn't really float my boat


----------



## Duality92

I'm possibly planning to mod my ISK600, I want to hear what you guys think about it.

If I say, I will put a 280mm radiator in the ISK600 in push, re-orient the power supply along with a watercooled cpu and gpu, would that turn anyone in here on?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My package came today.







Had to swap out the MicroSOM, or the circuit board with all the important parts covered up by the sexy red heatsink. Its form-factor is basically identical to an RPi Model B (not B+), but it won't fit in the Pi case I got. You'll need to make sure the case has enough vertical space for the mSATA slot or you'll need the other board without it.

Still, it's something like ten times as powerful as a Pi depending on how much better each core is and assuming 100% multithreading. Frequency is a lot higher (1200MHz vs 700MHz) but I'm not sure about any architectural improvements.


----------



## ivoryg37

Finally decided to build a HTPC in a ISK-110 case. I got a AsRock Q1900-ITX running in this case since I had 4gb of spare laptop ram sitting around. So far I'm very pleased with what this motherboard can do for being fanless.


----------



## armourcore9brker

How's the single threaded performance? Was thinking about making an HTPC for it and need good on the fly transcoding.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally decided to build a HTPC in a ISK-110 case. I got a AsRock Q1900-ITX running in this case since I had 4gb of spare laptop ram sitting around. So far I'm very pleased with what this motherboard can do for being fanless.


Agreed, these are awesome mobo's for a fanless build, have the DC version of the Q1900(in a Morex 557 box) and a Q2900 version in another box.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Have any of you used an Intel Avoton system? It's for low-power embedded systems. Four or eight Silvermont cores (I think it's two quad-core dies, but there's no L3 or extra memory controllers to indicate anything), lots of storage potential, passive, and mini ITX. I want a C2758 for BOINC and lulz.


----------



## armourcore9brker

If I wanted to build a NAS/Transcoding system that's the first chip I would look into. Unfortunately they are crazy expensive and almost not worth it for me (not enough simultaneous streams to warrant that many cores).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Could always get a cheap FX-8150!









Although if you do need cores, look into Westmere Xeons. Six cores, hyperthreading, and about $150 for a surprisingly high-end board and CPU. X5650 is a good one.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What are the volume rules on builds with power bricks? Do we count the volume of those too? Because just putting the PSU, one of the largest parts in a SFF build, outside the case and not counting it anymore feels very cheaty to me.
> 
> I said that many times, and I guess you're all sick of hearing it, but I would really like to know what the official rules in this club are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Power brick is only part of the PSU. PSUs that need a brick have that, an AC-DC transformer to turn wall power into DC power, and a device to step this down into +12V, +5V, +3.3V, and -12V.
> 
> Not entirely sure how standard ATX PSUs work. They might have several different AC-DC transformers for each voltage, or they might have just one and a number of DC-DC transformers to step it down.
> 
> I'd count it personally, but it depends. You can technically boot some system off a 30W wall wart, but it might need a 160W brick to actually run. It's a bit complicated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I assume we count the power brick seems fair, NFS suggested external volume ignoring small case feet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> It should be the internal volume because thats all thats usable in a case. But if external components are added they should be added to the total also ie external rads, fans , psu


I recon we should measure the outer volume excluding case feet as void said. Handles and Power bricks shouldn't count either. The advantage of an external power brick is you can have more than 1 at different locations so no need to carry it around.
As for internal dimensions, it would be very hard to measure for some cases.
External radiators or fans or antennas are not part of the actual case so I don't think it should count.

I think we should just keep it simple with just using external dimensions.


----------



## iFreilicht

What about cases that require their feet for acceptable cooling? They technically don't need them to boot, but will not function properly without them.

Good point on external power bricks, though, I like that explanation.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

I know there are those who will disagree with me, but I'll put my thoughts out here.

When I read the volume numbers on the front of the thread, I usually try to picture that volume on my desk. And to me, that is the most important thing; how much space does it take up on my desk? To me, I wouldn't take into account things like power bricks, because they will be on the floor, tucked away, and I will never notice it!

Of course, this is slightly less applicable if you put your sff system on the floor!


----------



## Blze001

So my power supply decided to die on me today... which puts a spotlight on the one issue with this case I was unsure about all along: the power supply.

As it sits right now, my only option is to go through the RMA process, since you apparently can't buy the PSU separately from the case anymore. No idea how long that would take, and this box isn't just for games... it's also for watching movies, Netflix, browsing... basically anything my ancient Thinkpad can't do. (I don't think I have any screens that still support VGA outputs). Also, they'd probably have me send the entire case in, and I don't have a good place to store the internals.

Another option is to switch over to an SFF case that can use a regular PSU... but I kinda bought these components specifically for the Hadron and I'm not sure all of them will fit... especially the Noctua NH-C14.

A third option would be to mod the Hadron so it can fit an SFX power supply, but that sounds rather... involved... not sure how feasible it'd be either.

Any advice from you SFF gurus?


----------



## Duality92

There are a lot of options, it all depends how small you want/need to go.

You could buy a regular ATX power supply and use a lot of the cases on the first page. The thing that limits you most is your PSU lenght.

You could also replace that PSU with a FSP U1 unit, like these:

http://www.amazon.com/FSP-Supply-80PLUS-BRONZE-FSP600-801UK/dp/B0057UBNEU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_2

http://www.amazon.com/FSP-Supply-80PLUS-Bronze-FSP700-801UK/dp/B009VTLHXK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1


----------



## armourcore9brker

Any other 1U you'll find will be louder by quite a bit. The EVGA chose to get it as quiet as possible without compromising thermals. Most other 1Us are designed for server racks and care about reliability above all else. You could get a 1U and mod it by either adding in new 40mm fans that are quieter (and run the system hotter) or you could add a larger 80 or 120mm fan to the side and cut a hole in the side of the new PSU. You'd void the warranty but it would keep it quieter.

I'd talk to EVGA about just RMAing the PSU. They are good guys and shouldn't be too strict on that.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Any other 1U you'll find will be louder by quite a bit. The EVGA chose to get it as quiet as possible without compromising thermals. Most other 1Us are designed for server racks and care about reliability above all else. You could get a 1U and mod it by either adding in new 40mm fans that are quieter (and run the system hotter) or you could add a larger 80 or 120mm fan to the side and cut a hole in the side of the new PSU. You'd void the warranty but it would keep it quieter.
> 
> I'd talk to EVGA about just RMAing the PSU. They are good guys and shouldn't be too strict on that.


Yeah that could be another possiblity, EVGA have the best customer support IMO.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> I know there are those who will disagree with me, but I'll put my thoughts out here.
> 
> When I read the volume numbers on the front of the thread, I usually try to picture that volume on my desk. And to me, that is the most important thing; how much space does it take up on my desk? To me, I wouldn't take into account things like power bricks, because they will be on the floor, tucked away, and I will never notice it!
> 
> Of course, this is slightly less applicable if you put your sff system on the floor!


I think that's viable. It always depends on your situation, but footprint is pretty important in my eyes. Especially as most SFF cases seem to be too small to be put under the desk.

Also, I would like to get added to the club! I've modded a LianLi PC-Q12 to fit a GTX970 and a FlexATX PSU:





The build log can be found in my signature or HERE.

There's still some things to be done to make this my primary PC (HDD + more RAM), but it is already working pretty nicely, and has a volume of stunning 6.7L


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*


WAIT! Is that a regulation size banana? And are bunches legal? I think we need a one banana limit. I too am almost finished.









Actually, Yes! Update!

1. The LiHeat 250mm right angle PCIE 3.0 riser arrived last week and it was installed.





Because the riser touches the backside of the GPU and LiHeat indicated that it was slightly conductive, I did add vinyl. LiHeat's riser is less bendy/flexible than a DIY tinfoil tape/vinyl riser, but it took all the punishment I gave it. I have some pretty severe bends. It's working flawlessly. LiHeat generously shipped me three, so I have two extras stateside for those that might need them. Mert? iFreilicht?

2. Installed a Deep Silence 60mm NDS60-2000 - Link - to help with GPU exhaust. It's highlighted upper right.



I also realized I could fit a 60mm x10mm fan in the space below the Deep Silence. I tried the MC600's included maglev 60mm fan. It moved good air, but was too loud (whine). Also it only had had 2-pin connector. So...

3. Ordered more fans which I will test.
A. GPU - Yate-Loon D12S*M*-12C - Link
B. GPU - Deep Cool 120GS - Link
C. GPU Exhaust - Evercool EC6010M12CA 60mm x 10mm - Link

I'm especially excited about the Deep Cool 120GS. Never heard of it before. But it's made as a heatsink fan.



Fan B, the Yate Loon D12SM-12C is also no slouch. It's an upgrade from my current Yate Loon D12SL-12C at the expense of noise. But we can take it. Right now, the rig is pleasantly silent.

4. Added magnetic fan filters to the top.



Banana for scale.


----------



## Blze001

Crisis averted guys, it came back to life. I'm guessing a wire wiggled loose or something, although bugger me if I can tell you which one. Hopefully it was just being difficult and will behave now.


----------



## QinX

Hi guys,

My first real post here, been mostly a lurker in the watercooling, casemodding and the SFF parts.
I'm working on a idea for a tiny personal system, but I would also like to gauge if you guys would be interested in it.

I can't tell too much about it yet , but here are the key specs I've got:
Size wil be under 3 liters
CPU: Up to 4790K (88W TDP supported)
GPU: GTX970 ITX version
watercooled CPU and full cover block on GPU
external power brick.

Obviously it is going to be a complete custom design but if there is interest in it I might product a small batch of systems for people to purchase.
Still working on it but will be posting more information as I get closer to the final design.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My first real post here, been mostly a lurker in the watercooling, casemodding and the SFF parts.
> I'm working on a idea for a tiny personal system, but I would also like to gauge if you guys would be interested in it.
> 
> I can't tell too much about it yet , but here are the key specs I've got:
> Size wil be under 3 liters
> CPU: Up to 4790K (88W TDP supported)
> GPU: GTX970 ITX version
> watercooled CPU and full cover block on GPU
> external power brick.
> 
> Obviously it is going to be a complete custom design but if there is interest in it I might product a small batch of systems for people to purchase.
> Still working on it but will be posting more information as I get closer to the final design.


Sounds really interesting... routing the tubes and giving the radiator enough breathing room to do it's job is going to be fun with a 3L case. Anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Sounds really interesting... routing the tubes and giving the radiator enough breathing room to do it's job is going to be fun with a 3L case. Anxious to see what you come up with.


There will be 2 pieces of tubing is the system, with a total length of 5cm, everything is router internally. Also the Radiator is sandwiched. So [Case Bottom] --> [Radiator] --> [Fan] --> [Case Top].


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> There will be 2 pieces of tubing is the system, with a total length of 5cm, everything is router internally. Also the Radiator is sandwiched. So [Case Bottom] --> [Radiator] --> [Fan] --> [Case Top].


That's what I thought, so the custom waterblock you'll be making is a single one for both the CPU and the GPU?
And where will the pump go?


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's what I thought, so the custom waterblock you'll be making is a single one for both the CPU and the GPU?
> And where will the pump go?


In my original idea that is what I wanted, but I would need a flexible riser which would be $$$. Also the actual height of the case is dictated by the Radiator+Fan combo, this means that combining the GPU and CPU doesn't give me a reduction in size.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's what I thought, so the custom waterblock you'll be making is a single one for both the CPU and the GPU?
> And where will the pump go?


He's probably using one of those rad/res/pump all in ones.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> In my original idea that is what I wanted, but I would need a flexible riser which would be $$$. Also the actual height of the case is dictated by the Radiator+Fan combo, this means that combining the GPU and CPU doesn't give me a reduction in size.


Then I am very curious as to how you will achieve a volume of less than 3L.


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Then I am very curious as to how you will achieve a volume of less than 3L.


I won't be showing any pictures for a while, first I want my personal prototype to be done and post some pictures of it and make a Rev 1.1 sort of speak.

Also the benefit of the watercooling will be that the case is not made of swiss-cheese in order have enough fresh air for all the components. I'm designing the reservoir and pump in such a way that the system can be positioned as a Logic Supply MC600 as well as a Lian-Li PC-Q12.

edit: Should I start a seperate thread?


----------



## Liquored

yeah do a build log thread of the new build.


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> yeah do a build log thread of the new build.


Made it!:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1536159/build-log-h2o-micro-sub-3-liter-custom-watercooled-gaming-rig


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Is it me or does SG12 look ALOT like SG02?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally decided to build a HTPC in a ISK-110 case. I got a AsRock Q1900-ITX running in this case since I had 4gb of spare laptop ram sitting around. So far I'm very pleased with what this motherboard can do for being fanless.


I'll add you as soon as I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think that's viable. It always depends on your situation, but footprint is pretty important in my eyes. Especially as most SFF cases seem to be too small to be put under the desk.
> 
> Also, I would like to get added to the club! I've modded a LianLi PC-Q12 to fit a GTX970 and a FlexATX PSU:
> 
> 
> 
> The build log can be found in my signature or HERE.
> 
> There's still some things to be done to make this my primary PC (HDD + more RAM), but it is already working pretty nicely, and has a volume of stunning 6.7L


That looks quite tall, I would rather have the psu parallel to the front panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> Made it!:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536159/build-log-h2o-micro-sub-3-liter-custom-watercooled-gaming-rig


Under 3L? Thats smaller than an antec ISK110!
It'll be very limited on what parts you can use thou.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Is it me or does SG12 look ALOT like SG02?


That probably is a replacement for the SG02 like it is for the SG05 and SG13.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That looks quite tall, I would rather have the psu parallel to the front panel.


Yeah me too. I actually made a sketch for an even smaller case that utilises the same components but is even taller and thinner, sub 5L, with way better airflow. The PC-Q12 is about 365mm in height.


----------



## NFSxperts

*SilverStone Milo ML07*
382 x 105 x 350mm / 14L
[m-itx, dual slot riser, SFX PSU]
Product Page


*SilverStone Fortress FTZ01*
382 x 105 x 350mm / 14L
[m-itx, dual slot riser, SFX PSU]
Product Page


These are all based on the SIlverStone Raven RVZ01.
I especially like that the Milo Series replacement models are actually smaller than their predecessors.

I'm thinking of getting a 750ti for my jonsbo C2 build. The GTX460 is making everything else in the case overheat.


----------



## Smanci

A 750Ti might make a difference. At least it made a difference in by PC-Q11 that luckily had even one fan... You'd get a nice performance boost, too.








Btw, Some interesting 960 designs for quiet SFF builds. I hope the Strix can run its fans at 800-900rpm or below.




http://wccftech.com/asus-zotac-evga-gtx-960s-pictured/


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My biggest gripe about the 960 and GM206 is that it's basically a low-power 770 or a buffed 750Ti. 128-bit bus and 2GB of VRAM? Really? Even GK106 had 192-bit with 1GB or 192-bit with 1.5GB and another 64-bit with 0.5GB. The 580 had a 3GB variant too.


----------



## frack0

One for the uSFF category, Morex 557B at 2.3L with a Q1900DC mobo, no picoPSU needed running straight off a 19V 30W brick. Still need to punch out 2 holes on the back for wifi antennas, gonna use the RS232 screw hole locations.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I recon we should measure the outer volume excluding case feet as void said. Handles and Power bricks shouldn't count either. The advantage of an external power brick is you can have more than 1 at different locations so no need to carry it around.
> As for internal dimensions, it would be very hard to measure for some cases.
> External radiators or fans or antennas are not part of the actual case so I don't think it should count.
> 
> I think we should just keep it simple with just using external dimensions.


Please,please,please ...
Can we create an *official* uSFF benchmark/liter thread?

In the OP it states that this thread is all about size, but what about performance?
Sure, there will be bickering about rules. Making subcategories should please some folks.

Case - OEM / Modded / Scratch
GPU - Integrated / Discrete
Cooling - air / water
PSU - Internal / Powerbrick

This community has had inspired some wildly successful projects and powerful uSFF systems.

NCase M1
Compact Splash

People create amazing rigs with the BitFenix Prodigy, and the Silverstone Raven. They should be recognized. Currently, DonDan is crafiting what looks like the next NCASE with his A4. For modders, iFrielicts project Black managed to stuff a i7 a GTX 970, and a full PSU into a 6 liter case. Nobody else has done that! This man was first! Doesn't he deserve some internet points for his internet trophy-case?


----------



## rwpritchett

I've been getting the itch to do something crazy so I've been working on making my own single slot low profile GTX 750 Ti to fit in my side project Antec ISK 310-150 SFF case that I like to tinker with. I just got it installed and writing this on it now. Kill-a-watt reads 142W at the wall during a Furmark burn-in. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Please,please,please ...
> Can we create an *official* uSFF benchmark/liter thread?
> 
> In the OP it states that this thread is all about size, but what about performance?
> Sure, there will be bickering about rules. Making subcategories should please some folks.
> 
> Case - OEM / Modded / Scratch
> GPU - Integrated / Discrete
> Cooling - air / water
> PSU - Internal / Powerbrick
> 
> This community has had inspired some wildly successful projects and powerful uSFF systems.
> 
> NCase M1
> Compact Splash
> 
> People create amazing rigs with the BitFenix Prodigy, and the Silverstone Raven. They should be recognized. Currently, DonDan is crafiting what looks like the next NCASE with his A4. For modders, iFrielicts project Black managed to stuff a i7 a GTX 970, and a full PSU into a 6 liter case. Nobody else has done that! This man was first! Doesn't he deserve some internet points for his internet trophy-case?


I can already tell its going to be "who can stuff a GTX 970 into the smallest case".


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Maybe what we need is a modular GPU for this. You know, something with VRMs on one board, video outputs on another, die and VRAM on a third... Really, the PCIe slot itself might be the biggest issue with GPU size and therefore case size. Well, that and mITX being a bit large.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> I can already tell its going to be "who can stuff a GTX 970 into the smallest case".


Right now, sure, the mini GTX 970s are winning piece of kit. But as both CPU and GPU manufacturers shrink their designs, they increase the performance per watt race and allow even smaller builds. AMD has the 380X around the corner. I can see someone slapping a waterblock on one of those and going for the smallest possible build. Pushing the limits is what this crew does. I love it!


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Please,please,please ...
> Can we create an *official* uSFF benchmark/liter thread?
> 
> In the OP it states that this thread is all about size, but what about performance?
> Sure, there will be bickering about rules. Making subcategories should please some folks.
> 
> Case - OEM / Modded / Scratch
> GPU - Integrated / Discrete
> Cooling - air / water
> PSU - Internal / Powerbrick
> 
> This community has had inspired some wildly successful projects and powerful uSFF systems.
> 
> NCase M1
> Compact Splash
> 
> People create amazing rigs with the BitFenix Prodigy, and the Silverstone Raven. They should be recognized. Currently, DonDan is crafiting what looks like the next NCASE with his A4. For modders, iFrielicts project Black managed to stuff a i7 a GTX 970, and a full PSU into a 6 liter case. Nobody else has done that! This man was first! Doesn't he deserve some internet points for his internet trophy-case?


You should start one







, not my thing but as you said it would be popular.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Please,please,please ...
> Can we create an *official* uSFF benchmark/liter thread?
> 
> In the OP it states that this thread is all about size, but what about performance?
> Sure, there will be bickering about rules. Making subcategories should please some folks.
> 
> Case - OEM / Modded / Scratch
> GPU - Integrated / Discrete
> Cooling - air / water
> PSU - Internal / Powerbrick
> 
> This community has had inspired some wildly successful projects and powerful uSFF systems.
> 
> NCase M1
> Compact Splash
> 
> People create amazing rigs with the BitFenix Prodigy, and the Silverstone Raven. They should be recognized. Currently, DonDan is crafiting what looks like the next NCASE with his A4. For modders, iFrielicts project Black managed to stuff a i7 a GTX 970, and a full PSU into a 6 liter case. Nobody else has done that! This man was first! Doesn't he deserve some internet points for his internet trophy-case?


I like small for the sake of small but I'm sure there are people that care a lot about performance/litre. I'd follow whatever is created for the unique builds that are sure to come out of it.










Spoiler: I lost track where I was going with this rambling.



I've always seen the SFF community as close knit and small (







). Between this thread and the Beastly thread, we cover the two main points of SFF. Dyson Poindexter's thread is good for overall small(-ish) with a lot of performance. Whereas this thread is all about size. You mention the Prodigy and ironically the Prodigy is the main catalyst for the creation of this thread breaking away from the Beastly thread.

Many people have a different definition of what SFF means to them and design their rigs around their ideal. It's hard to have a competition in a space where people have different goals.

I think it's nice to appreciate everyone's builds but not really necessary to compete against each other.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Please,please,please ...
> Can we create an *official* uSFF benchmark/liter thread?
> 
> In the OP it states that this thread is all about size, but what about performance?
> Sure, there will be bickering about rules. Making subcategories should please some folks.
> 
> Case - OEM / Modded / Scratch
> GPU - Integrated / Discrete
> Cooling - air / water
> PSU - Internal / Powerbrick
> 
> This community has had inspired some wildly successful projects and powerful uSFF systems.
> 
> NCase M1
> Compact Splash
> 
> People create amazing rigs with the BitFenix Prodigy, and the Silverstone Raven. They should be recognized. Currently, DonDan is crafiting what looks like the next NCASE with his A4. For modders, iFrielicts project Black managed to stuff a i7 a GTX 970, and a full PSU into a 6 liter case. Nobody else has done that! This man was first! Doesn't he deserve some internet points for his internet trophy-case?


Thanks, but it's iFreilicht







Anyway, I have to agree with Reindoonicorn, it is nothing but 970s right now. Next to the A4, with case projects like the LRPC by NCASE or the unnamed case by SaperPL, this thread will get boring quite fast, as people will be able to put 980s into cases not much larger than the PC-Q12. I, too, started a case project that fits a 280mm GPU into a 6L package. With these cases that thread would become a 980 overclocking contest before anything.

I like this thread because there is so much variety, and people have different expectations in their rigs. Sure, some of us want stellar gaming performance, but others want the quietest PC possible, and I don't see a Sone/Litre taking off anytime soon









Also there will probably be a lot of people complaining.

That said, if you want to do that kind of leaderboard, go ahead. Maybe you can raise awareness for how powerful small systems really can be, and I'll surely subscribe.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Maybe what we need is a modular GPU for this. You know, something with VRMs on one board, video outputs on another, die and VRAM on a third... Really, the PCIe slot itself might be the biggest issue with GPU size and therefore case size. Well, that and mITX being a bit large.


I don't think that is feasible. And I don't think we will be able to make a smaller motherboard formfactor without compromising big-time. We'd need a smaller socket, smaller PCIex16 connectors, smaller everything. mITX boards are pretty cramped as it is, but going to even smaller worlds will only be possible when compromising expandability. You may even go as far as to say that at that point, you should just buy a gaming laptop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> One for the uSFF category, Morex 557B at 2.3L with a Q1900DC mobo, no picoPSU needed running straight off a 19V 30W brick. Still need to punch out 2 holes on the back for wifi antennas, gonna use the RS232 screw hole locations.


Nice! I didn't know there were non-thin-mITX boards with 19V inputs, good find!


----------



## Duality92

280mm radiator, fully modular atx psu, full size GPU (269mm), mITX motherboard, all watercooled in an Antec ISK600!

I'll just share this for now


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I don't think that is feasible. And I don't think we will be able to make a smaller motherboard formfactor without compromising big-time. We'd need a smaller socket, smaller PCIex16 connectors, smaller everything. mITX boards are pretty cramped as it is, but going to even smaller worlds will only be possible when compromising expandability. You may even go as far as to say that at that point, you should just buy a gaming laptop.


I _might_ have been typing my train of thought.









There are other ITX form factors other than mini. Nano ITX was introduced back in 2003 and has a 120x120mm footprint. One of those and a laptop GPU slot wouldn't be bad. I think that's similar to what things like the Intel NUC or Gigabyte Brix are using, though they use a proprietary form factor. VIA boardmakers (Jetway and EPIA especially) make a few nITX systems.

There's also the classic mini ATX at 150x150mm, but that's not a huge upgrade and I'm honestly not sure anybody makes them. You are right though - the PCIe connector is a bit of an issue.


----------



## blooder11181

i only see low end cards with 1x/4x pci-express


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i only see low end cards with 1x/4x pci-express


Even high end cards aren't that limited by PCIe lanes for gaming. TechPowerUp did a bunch of testing and the 7970 playing BF3 at 5760x1080 did 28.2 FPS at 1.1 x4 vs 29.6 FPS at 3.0 x16: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/6.html


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's mostly due to latency. GPUs don't actually need that much bandwidth. There are two ways to look at PCIe links. You can think of it as a parallel interface, where adding more lanes increases the bus width up to a factor of 16 (there's also PCIe x32, but it is incredibly uncommon and nobody talks about it). This is a bit inaccurate but easier to visualize, since parallel links are usually low-frequency and always synced. PCIe is in fact a serial link, or rather up to 16 of them. The individual lanes are not synced, but rather can be staggered and effectively increase the frequency by a factor of 16, if that makes sense.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Thanks, but it's iFreilicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have to agree with Reindoonicorn, it is nothing but 970s right now. Next to the A4, with case projects like the LRPC by NCASE or the unnamed case by SaperPL, this thread will get boring quite fast, as people will be able to put 980s into cases not much larger than the PC-Q12. I, too, started a case project that fits a 280mm GPU into a 6L package. With these cases that thread would become a 980 overclocking contest before anything.
> 
> I like this thread because there is so much variety, and people have different expectations in their rigs. Sure, some of us want stellar gaming performance, but others want the quietest PC possible, and I don't see a Sone/Litre taking off anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there will probably be a lot of people complaining.
> 
> That said, if you want to do that kind of leaderboard, go ahead. Maybe you can raise awareness for how powerful small systems really can be, and I'll surely subscribe.


The more thought placed into it, the more I agree with your points. A performance/litre thread is nice for people focusing on that type of thing, but ignores two other pillars of PC design... acoustics and aesthetics. People weight the importance of these things to varying degrees. And I can already imagine the contention that would cause. So, on second thought, let's not go to Camelot. It is a silly place.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> So, on second thought, let's not go to Camelot. It is a silly place.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I agree,no need to go there


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I _might_ have been typing my train of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other ITX form factors other than mini. Nano ITX was introduced back in 2003 and has a 120x120mm footprint. One of those and a laptop GPU slot wouldn't be bad. I think that's similar to what things like the Intel NUC or Gigabyte Brix are using, though they use a proprietary form factor. VIA boardmakers (Jetway and EPIA especially) make a few nITX systems.
> 
> There's also the classic mini ATX at 150x150mm, but that's not a huge upgrade and I'm honestly not sure anybody makes them. You are right though - the PCIe connector is a bit of an issue.


nanoITX sounds tempting, and using PCIex8 or x4 wouldn't be much of a sacrifice. Using mobile GPUs on a dedicated card with a dedicated cooler could also make for very quiet systems. Those things fit into 1cm thick Laptop bodys and can be cooled sufficiently.
Let's hope someone will jump onto that in the next 20 years.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> So, on second thought, let's not go to Camelot. It is a silly place.


This statement combined with your username is rather hilarious.

Anyone remember a few years ago when some makers, I think it was ASUS and MSI, sold those laptops that were somewhat modular? You'd buy the case/screen/motherboard and the processor and GPU could be bought separately? It's a shame those never really caught on, because since the GPUs already existed, we might've seen a nano-ITX board with support for those cards.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Agreed, these are awesome mobo's for a fanless build, have the DC version of the Q1900(in a Morex 557 box) and a Q2900 version in another box.


The only problem with these mobo is there is no scaling. It wouldn't correctly scale to an old TV I had but does work fine on a newer samsung I have that has screen fit option and etc.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Is there a better APU than 7850K graphics performance wise? Or a more efficient option without too much of a hit on the graphics department? I'm thinking something very small could be built that games well with these APUs


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> This statement combined with your username is rather hilarious.
> 
> Anyone remember a few years ago when some makers, I think it was ASUS and MSI, sold those laptops that were somewhat modular? You'd buy the case/screen/motherboard and the processor and GPU could be bought separately? It's a shame those never really caught on, because since the GPUs already existed, we might've seen a nano-ITX board with support for those cards.


Sager and Clevo DYI laptops

I've been looking at the Antec ISK110 and have a build in mind without a GPU, but wonder if a mobile GPU could work.

guess try putting laptop parts in an itx case.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The only problem with these mobo is there is no scaling. It wouldn't correctly scale to an old TV I had but does work fine on a newer samsung I have that has screen fit option and etc.


I had read that before but I only run the video to my monitor at 1080 thru the HDMI port. My actual, hardly used TV is so old I don't have a compatible output







.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The only problem with these mobo is there is no scaling. It wouldn't correctly scale to an old TV I had but does work fine on a newer samsung I have that has screen fit option and etc.


Someone over on [H} had such a build recently;

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1845606&highlight=isk110


----------



## frack0

Double post


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> Sager and Clevo DYI laptops
> 
> I've been looking at the Antec ISK110 and have a build in mind without a GPU, but wonder if a mobile GPU could work.
> 
> guess try putting laptop parts in an itx case.


Where would you buy those components? In modern laptops, GPUs are soldered to the mainboard or are part of a daughterboard, good luck getting a PCIe connection with those.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Where would you buy those components? In modern laptops, GPUs are soldered to the mainboard or are part of a daughterboard, good luck getting a PCIe connection with those.


MXM GPUs. There are a few of them on Aliexpress, Ebay, and a few other places, but they're pricey. Like $800 for a GTX-880M pricey. Although I think they're PCI/PCI Express connections, so theoretically finding a way to connecting to a Nano-ITX wouldn't be backbreaking.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Someone over on [H} had such a build recently;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1845606&highlight=isk110


Thanks for this link! I think once the powerblock on my antec isk 110 die. I may decide to upgrade to a PicoPSU and go the amd route as well to make a portable gaming rig


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> MXM GPUs. There are a few of them on Aliexpress, Ebay, and a few other places, but they're pricey. Like $800 for a GTX-880M pricey. Although I think they're PCI/PCI Express connections, so theoretically finding a way to connecting to a Nano-ITX wouldn't be backbreaking.


Oh yeah, I read about those, there was an AIO that had a motherboard with a port for that. I think MXM also offers lanes for getting the display output signal back to the mainboard, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Thanks for this link! I think once the powerblock on my antec isk 110 die. I may decide to upgrade to a PicoPSU and go the amd route as well to make a portable gaming rig


I've seen these what appear to be drop-in 250W replacement PSUs for the morex/antec style PSUs, but the power input jack would require some modding I think.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250W-DC-12V-mini-Pico-PSU-PC-ATX-Power-Supplies-ATOM-HTPC-MINI-ITX-Power-Supply-/151539923502?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item23487bba2e


----------



## Liquored

interesting quick read on MXM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_PCI_Express_Module

http://www.mxm-sig.org/file.cfm?doc=36A88883-DFFA-E3E6-16C301BCF5633572 (2008 .pdf on MXM 3.0)

but looks like it may have died in 2012 ( http://mxm-sig.org )

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mxm&_sop=16
shows a few but prices are high and no where to compete with traditional GPUs for a uSFF itx build

looks like MXM 3.0 changed the connection type. whereas MXM 2.0 in a 9800M GT and 280M Nvidia look like PCIe connections

correct me if im wrong

880m and 980m come with 8 GB of ram? 780M has 4GB? wasnt aware of that.

looking and some of those laptop motherboards, its hard to see why manufacturers dont use both sides of the desktop boards more often,
larger standoffs in cases, able to put more stuff on motherboards with a thicker board but smaller area, itx x99 have room if the backside is used more. sure IO panel would be more centrally located on cases to make room on the back of the board but coming up even half an inch would double the space for components, 2nd PCIe connection or more M2 and sata ports. just a thought


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> looking and some of those laptop motherboards, its hard to see why manufacturers dont use both sides of the desktop boards more often,
> larger standoffs in cases, able to put more stuff on motherboards with a thicker board but smaller area, itx x99 have room if the backside is used more. sure IO panel would be more centrally located on cases to make room on the back of the board but coming up even half an inch would double the space for components, 2nd PCIe connection or more M2 and sata ports. just a thought


Because that's not the ATX standard. Unless the committee makes the standard, and OEMs from all sides adopt it, there will almost never be any deviation from the norm.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh yeah, I read about those, there was an AIO that had a motherboard with a port for that. I think MXM also offers lanes for getting the display output signal back to the mainboard, but I could be wrong about that.


They'd have to, I don't see any additional plugs or options for attaching the output to the GPU itself. Nano-ITX usually leans heavily on mobile components already, I wonder how difficult it would be for a manufacturer to add a PCI GPU slot on the edge?


----------



## Liquored

we've seen the itx community grow with more case options, a wider range of motherboards and mini GPUs designed with small space in mind. low TDP CPUs and GPUs are used more often in the uSSF projects to keep heat and PSU size down to a minimum. it would be nice to see Nano-ITX and Nvidia/AMD work together for a dedicated GPU solution. it would start off slow but custom builds and extreme builds would excite the community and demand would increase over a couple of years just as the ITX market has.

how much power can be pushed out of the smaller footprint? its fun showing off the ITX builds to buddies that have ATX rigs. they are ipressed with the performance out of a smaller box that could be hidden from view or blends into the background of a living room. less power used and less overall heat is a win for everyone.

nano-itx using mxm GPU would be smaller, quieter, use less power and produce similar performance numbers, (just a step down but still great performance) portable for those of us on the go and lan parties.

im going to look into this more. im looking at doing an antec isk110 build but if nano-itx with a dedicated gpu is doable, im game for that. something challenging and interesting


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Is MXM a truly different interface, or is it the same PCIe we all know and love using a different plug and socket? If it's the latter, then I don't see why we can't have desktop GPU cores on laptop GPU cards.

Unfortunately, I don't think there are any nITX boards out there with PCIe slots. It might be possible to use a mini slot and an adapter if that counts for anything!


----------



## theonedub

Both PCs are AM1 Athlon 5350 Quads. The Lian Li PC-Q09 is paired with higher spec'd parts than the Antec ISK110 though. Blue Moon is there since most pics have something for size reference, I am not a fan of the beverage though.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is MXM a truly different interface, or is it the same PCIe we all know and love using a different plug and socket? If it's the latter, then I don't see why we can't have desktop GPU cores on laptop GPU cards.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there are any nITX boards out there with PCIe slots. It might be possible to use a mini slot and an adapter if that counts for anything!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> interesting quick read on MXM
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_PCI_Express_Module
> 
> http://www.mxm-sig.org/file.cfm?doc=36A88883-DFFA-E3E6-16C301BCF5633572 (2008 .pdf on MXM 3.0)
> 
> but looks like it may have died in 2012 ( http://mxm-sig.org )
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mxm&_sop=16
> shows a few but prices are high and no where to compete with traditional GPUs for a uSFF itx build
> 
> looks like MXM 3.0 changed the connection type. whereas MXM 2.0 in a 9800M GT and 280M Nvidia look like PCIe connections


Apparently it's PCIe.

We can't have desktop GPUs on laptop cards because laptops can't cool them, simple as that









And you are right, nITX with PCIe is practically non-existent.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Right, but remember that laptop GPUs are just desktop GPUs binned for efficiency. A 750Ti and 860M are idnetical for example. There isn't much stopping an MXM 290X being made. However, there's no market. If there were a desktop board available that could house that form factor, it would be fine.


----------



## armourcore9brker

GTX 960 released and Gigabyte is right out of the gate with a 170mm ITX model!









Newegg $199.99

I still use a 1200p VGA monitor so I'm glad it has the dual DVI ports. Time to buy one and test it with my pico-PSU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm still disappointed that GM206 wasn't 192-bit and 3GB, but it doesn't look bad. It's like a 7950 that uses 60% the energy and has a bunch of newer features. Still waiting for details about the Ti though.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> GTX 960 released and Gigabyte is right out of the gate with a 170mm ITX model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg $199.99
> 
> I still use a 1200p VGA monitor so I'm glad it has the dual DVI ports. Time to buy one and test it with my pico-PSU.


You're going to be using those extra headers on the pico and splice into a 6-pin right? I'm pretty sure there's a 12V lead on there, so it should work, not to mention that picos are more powerful than most people think too.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> You're going to be using those extra headers on the pico and splice into a 6-pin right? I'm pretty sure there's a 12V lead on there, so it should work, not to mention that picos are more powerful than most people think too.


I don't actually do any splicing with soldering. I commit PSU heresy by using quite a few splitters and converters to get enough sata connectors (total of 6 from 2) and then have either a two molex to one PCIe 6 pin or single molex to one PCIe 6 pin.

The brick I use outputs 192W on 12V so I can play around the 160W limit of the pico-PSU in the system. As long as I'm not trying to run a crazy amount through it, I'll be fine. The pico just passes the 12V line without regulating it so the 12V line is limited by what the brick can output.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I don't actually do any splicing with soldering. I commit PSU heresy by using quite a few splitters and converters to get enough sata connectors (total of 6 from 2) and then have either a two molex to one PCIe 6 pin or single molex to one PCIe 6 pin.
> 
> The brick I use outputs 192W on 12V so I can play around the 160W limit of the pico-PSU in the system. As long as I'm not trying to run a crazy amount through it, I'll be fine. The pico just passes the 12V line without regulating it so the 12V line is limited by what the brick can output.


If you want, you could turn to the Dell DA-2. It's 216W, so it gives you a bit more headroom. It's also readily available and pretty cheap. Although I notice that you may not like soldering, so getting it to connect the pico may be a bit of pain.

There are actually quite a few more 12V bricks with more than 16A, it's just that they're really hard to find and expensive.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Soldering is fine. Soldering with mini-fit jr. connectors is a horrible, horrible experience.









I only game at 1080p/1200p occasionally. Something like a 960 is perfect for my needs. I don't need a ton of power. If I needed more I would just get a HDplex PSU with a 330W 19V brick.

I would just use a LED power brick that outputs on 12V. Those can range all the way up to 800W. Regulation is pretty bad but within ATX specifications so it won't kill equipment. I just wouldn't overclock with it.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Soldering is fine. Soldering with mini-fit jr. connectors is a horrible, horrible experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only game at 1080p/1200p occasionally. Something like a 960 is perfect for my needs. I don't need a ton of power. If I needed more I would just get a HDplex PSU with a 330W 19V brick.
> 
> I would just use a LED power brick that outputs on 12V. Those can range all the way up to 800W. Regulation is pretty bad but within ATX specifications so it won't kill equipment. I just wouldn't overclock with it.


Wow, never thought of that; an LED power brick. Can you provide an example of one you think would work?









Also you mentioned the unregulated 12V line. What do you think would be the limit, provided we had a powerful enough brick? I was discussing with someone else, and he mentioned he worked with Mini-box engineers to test the pico to 265W successfully!


----------



## Liquored

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/md3GwP

Looking at this right now. still debating on going with gpu or no gpu and selecting a case to accept them. trying to stay as small as possible

think this will work for 720p gaming and some 1080p. instead of a laptop ill just take the antec isk110, keyboard and mouse and hit the hotel tvs during my travels


----------



## Smanci

I recently upgraded to a 960 Strix and noticed that removing the bottom SSD seen in the pic dropped GPU load temps nearly 10C. It was hitting low 70's at 1600RPM which is a bit loud to my liking and I already cursed any reviewers calling it silent... My bad







Also, power consumption seems to average at about 170-180 watts in BF4 so HDplex units or even a picopsu might be enough.
Now I'd like to mount both of the 2,5" in the front of my U2 for optimal ventilation but I can't find a single dual bracket that has 3,5" bottom mount holes... Any help?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/md3GwP
> 
> Looking at this right now. still debating on going with gpu or no gpu and selecting a case to accept them. trying to stay as small as possible
> 
> think this will work for 720p gaming and some 1080p. instead of a laptop ill just take the antec isk110, keyboard and mouse and hit the hotel tvs during my travels


You'll need faster RAM. Kaveri's iGPU is horribly bottlenecked by DDR3's bandwidth. 2133 or 2400 are the much better options. If the low-profile RAM isn't required, then there's some standard-height G.Skill stuff. There's also a DDR3-2400 variant (the fastest speed that makes a difference) but it doesn't have a promo code available.

Otherwise, it looks fine. If you aren't overclocking, then an A10-7800 might be a slightly better option due to price. However, Kaveri has an issue where the CPU throttles to 3GHz whenever the GPU is stressed at all. I'm not sure if you can remove this "feature," but if you can't (which, let's be honest, is unlikely), it might be worth the extra cash for a 7850k. You can exchange those CPU GHz for some sweet, sweet GPU MHz.

And finally, that's an awesome cooler you've found.







Nice and low-profile.


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You'll need faster RAM. Kaveri's iGPU is horribly bottlenecked by DDR3's bandwidth. 2133 or 2400 are the much better options. If the low-profile RAM isn't required, then there's some standard-height G.Skill stuff. There's also a DDR3-2400 variant (the fastest speed that makes a difference) but it doesn't have a promo code available.
> 
> Otherwise, it looks fine. If you aren't overclocking, then an A10-7800 might be a slightly better option due to price. However, Kaveri has an issue where the CPU throttles to 3GHz whenever the GPU is stressed at all. I'm not sure if you can remove this "feature," but if you can't (which, let's be honest, is unlikely), it might be worth the extra cash for a 7850k. You can exchange those CPU GHz for some sweet, sweet GPU MHz.
> 
> And finally, that's an awesome cooler you've found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and low-profile.


good info thanks!

yeah I knew there wasn't a lot of space so went with low profile ram and cooler. the ram speed makes sense and ill look at others sets. looking to get everything bought in the next week or so. deployed so will take some time to arrive out here. gives me something to do on my downtime.

updated with different ram

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GnB3Bm

sticking with the 7850K as its not much difference in price

added a USB 3.0 dual port with female screw mounts to replace 2 of the front USB 2.0 with 3.0. looks like I'll have the space for them with some modifications


----------



## AFewTeammates

Newly transplanted (and improved/added to) from my In Win 901







. May I join the club now?

I only made 3 modifications to the actual case, I painted the inside flat black (picture of that mod here) and also my radiators to match. I also removed the bottom "lip" in order to slide in my 180mm SIlverstone fan. Kinda wish I had done the BEFORE I painted, because I'm certainly not taking everything apart again to redo that part, lol, but it's not really visible anyway. I also removed and tinted the window with 5% automotive tint, Thinking about going to a bit less dark of a tint.

Oh, and it's actually a GTX 970, not 670. I reused my water block since it still fit, no need to buy a new one.









Edit: This is the Rosewill U2, not the Jonsbo or Cooltek


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Newly transplanted (and improved/added to) from my In Win 901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . May I join the club now?
> 
> I only made 3 modifications to the actual case, I painted the inside flat black (picture of that mod here) and also my radiators to match. I also removed the bottom "lip" in order to slide in my 180mm SIlverstone fan. Kinda wish I had done the BEFORE I painted, because I'm certainly not taking everything apart again to redo that part, lol, but it's not really visible anyway. I also removed and tinted the window with 5% automotive tint, Thinking about going to a bit less dark of a tint.
> 
> Oh, and it's actually a GTX 970, not 670. I reused my water block since it still fit, no need to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is the Rosewill U2, not the Jonsbo or Cooltek


Those insides look pretty sleek! Good job on that









I'm not sure whether the 200mm fan at the bottom really gets enough air, though.

EDIT: I just noticed the fan is 180mm in diameter, not 200.


----------



## Liquored

looks like it sets on its side so the fan isn't obstructed from the "bottom". *edit*: never mind, avatar is resized

but if you do stand it up, look into some feet


----------



## AFewTeammates

It does have feet, the case is designed to intake air from the bottom. That's also where the hard drive mounts are, but I wanted cooling instead, so I went with the M.2 drive.



With the fan being such a tight fit under the GPU, I know it's not getting full airflow, but with it being an AP fan, it actually does a very good job. I figure the AP fan gets just as good (or better) airflow even half blocked than a thin 180mm fan. And besides that, IMO it just looks awesome, the way it swirls out from the middle of the GPU. In person it basically looks like that fan grill IS the floor of the case.

I'm happy with the temps anyway. It Idles in the low 30s with the pump running and the radiator fans turned off, just the AP running on low. On full load it maxes in the mid to high 50s. GPU is overclocked to 1.5Ghz and CPU (i5 4690k) to 4.6Ghz. I will be adding a second DC-LT pump as well, I already have an extra (extracted from a Cooler Master Eisberg Solo) just waiting on the pump top, that way I can run the pumps on lower speed (quiet) and get better flow/temps.

Also... I don't know why the avatar looks like that... I shall attempt to fix it.


----------



## Liquored

nah its cool. love the build and that fan does look sick


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> It does have feet, the case is designed to intake air from the bottom. That's also where the hard drive mounts are, but I wanted cooling instead, so I went with the M.2 drive.
> 
> 
> 
> With the fan being such a tight fit under the GPU, I know it's not getting full airflow, but with it being an AP fan, it actually does a very good job. I figure the AP fan gets just as good (or better) airflow even half blocked than a thin 180mm fan. And besides that, IMO it just looks awesome, the way it swirls out from the middle of the GPU. In person it basically looks like that fan grill IS the floor of the case.
> 
> I'm happy with the temps anyway. It Idles in the low 30s with the pump running and the radiator fans turned off, just the AP running on low. On full load it maxes in the mid to high 50s. GPU is overclocked to 1.5Ghz and CPU (i5 4690k) to 4.6Ghz. I will be adding a second DC-LT pump as well, I already have an extra (extracted from a Cooler Master Eisberg Solo) just waiting on the pump top, that way I can run the pumps on lower speed (quiet) and get better flow/temps.
> 
> Also... I don't know why the avatar looks like that... I shall attempt to fix it.


Nice build! What are the slim fans on the rad?


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Nice build! What are the slim fans on the rad?


The 120 rad has a Prolimatech slim 120mm fan, and on the 240 rad there are the two Silverstone slim 120mm fans that came with the Raven RVZ01.

I'm actually replacing all of them with Silverstone FN123 fans. They are similar to the ones on my rad now. I'm sure they are the same fans, just a different color and higher RPM. The Silverstones are much quieter than the Prolimatech, at literally all speeds. Even at the full 1500 rpms they are quieter than the Prolimatech at it's lowest speed (which is just under 800 RPM I believe). Now on full power at 2000 RPM I'm sure the FN123s will be much louder then the current ones, but probably still quieter than the Prolimatech. They also are more designed for static pressure as well, so better for a radiator.


----------



## Liquored

Looking for the ECS A78F2-TI Tine Mini-ITX For FM2+ motherboard. its a Thin-ITX with FM2+ so I could use a 7850K in a tiny package.

thinking along these lines now. forget Antec ISK110 and looking at Thin-ITX mobo for even smaller footprint. like the Silverstone PT13 though again I would have to swap out the USB 2 for USB 3 female plugs.

PSU brick would be used, but having trouble finding this motherboard available online for purchase.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> With the fan being such a tight fit under the GPU, I know it's not getting full airflow, but with it being an AP fan, it actually does a very good job. I figure the AP fan gets just as good (or better) airflow even half blocked than a thin 180mm fan. And besides that, IMO it just looks awesome, the way it swirls out from the middle of the GPU. In person it basically looks like that fan grill IS the floor of the case.


Good to know it isn't just for looks







Yeah I absolutely love the way it looks, too, you really did a great job there


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Good to know it isn't just for looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I absolutely love the way it looks, too, you really did a great job there


Yea the Silverstone AP 182 is a monster fan! I just got one for my Silverstone TJ08-E with its 6+ static air pressure at full load, its like a tornado inside the case and even better for a radiator.


----------



## Dimensive

Rebuilt my HTPC and I am very happy with the results.

Case: Sentey SS5-2514
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 (SilverStone AR05 cooler)
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS SSD
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black HDD


----------



## stickg1

I'm looking to build a small as possible PC with a i3-4360 CPU, that I would like my Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler on, also for GPU a Zotac GT 640 that is slim and SFF ready, but the HSF is 1.5 slots so it doesn't seem to work with single slot slim cases. I've been looking around and I see a bunch of decent cases, but nothing has made me reach for the wallet yet. I need a case and PSU, I haven't bought a MB yet so the case could be mATX or mini-ITX.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm looking to build a small as possible PC with a i3-4360 CPU, that I would like my Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler on, also for GPU a Zotac GT 640 that is slim and SFF ready, but the HSF is 1.5 slots so it doesn't seem to work with single slot slim cases. I've been looking around and I see a bunch of decent cases, but nothing has made me reach for the wallet yet. I need a case and PSU, I haven't bought a MB yet so the case could be mATX or mini-ITX.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


you can get a slim 750Ti that might fit your needs, I think it's 2 slots though.


----------



## stickg1

Don't really need a new GPU though, just looking for a case and PSU that will work with the parts I already have. I really like the Thermaltake V1 for price, but it's a little big at just over 22L. I've been looking at this little IN WIN BK623 but it looks like it's meant to be used with the stock Intel cooler. And it's kind of ugly. But at $75 for case and GPU it comes in under budget. I also like some of the Silverstone options but I can't spend much more than $100.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Jonsbo V3/Rosewill Legacy V3
nice little htpc box for your usage.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jonsbo V3/Rosewill Legacy V3
> nice little htpc box for your usage.


I like the brushed aluminum look of those cases. I think the CPU cooler will be tight though. Silverstone says 82mm if I use the slim fan that comes with it and mount it on the underside of the heatsink. That fan is loud and IMO not that effective at low speeds. So I'm thinking I want to continue to use a 25mm thick fan on the topside of it.

So I've been looking at the slightly taller Jonsbo U2/ Rosewill U2 which comes in at just under 16 liters. So that's at the top of my list so far! Thanks for the suggestion Allan.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

No prob,welcome.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Rebuilt my HTPC and I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Case: Sentey SS5-2514
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 (SilverStone AR05 cooler)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
> SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS SSD
> HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black HDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, looks a lot bigger than actual. Had to go look the case up and surprised it was under 6L.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Nice, looks a lot bigger than actual. Had to go look the case up and surprised it was under 6L.


Yea, it's quite small and very well built. First time I used anything from Sentey and I'm impressed.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ladies, gentlemen, here's a tip: if you only have one 2.5" bay, you can duct tape two drives together. I wouldn't try this with an HDD - vibrations, ventilation hole, heat, and exposed circuitry - but it's good with SSDs.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ladies, gentlemen, here's a tip: if you only have one 2.5" bay, you can duct tape two drives together. I wouldn't try this with an HDD - vibrations, ventilation hole, heat, and exposed circuitry - but it's good with SSDs.


This isn't the ghetto shenanigan thread lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

In my case it's behind the motherboard tray, so you can't actually see the drives.







Ends up a tiny bit shorter than a 15mm server drive.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'd probably use tape with less tack than duct tape. I don't want residue on my shiny SSDs.


----------



## stickg1

GORILLA TAPE!!!! RAWR!

But no seriously that's a good idea if you have only one mount. I guess you wouldn't be able to use a 90 degree SATA cable on the top drive though. Might have trouble with the SATA power as well, I suppose you could tape them opposite orientation if the case allows for cabling it that way.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I just offset the top drive by an inch. Both are using right-angle cables just fine.


----------



## iFreilicht

With one SSD and one HDD, you can tape the HDD onto the SSD with Velcro tape, that isolates quite well. Wouldn't do it with two HDDs necessarily, but that could work out as well.


----------



## ewgrosschris

Hey Guys, I just got a pretty sweet deal on a AMD 7850K APU and a Gigabyte f2a88XN-Wifi MotherBoard from Microcenter. Both items on clearance, and knocked off $40 bucks since i purchased them together. I'm looking to build a little Pc for League of Legends and general media consumption. I'm looking for a super small case that will keep pretty cool. I'm not adding a GPU, And I'll just use one SSD. Does anyone think something like the Wesena ITX4-v3 could work? ? Any suggestions?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewgrosschris*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just got a pretty sweet deal on a AMD 7850K APU and a Gigabyte f2a88XN-Wifi MotherBoard from Microcenter. Both items on clearance, and knocked off $40 bucks since i purchased them together. I'm looking to build a little Pc for League of Legends and general media consumption. I'm looking for a super small case that will keep pretty cool. I'm not adding a GPU, And I'll just use one SSD. Does anyone think something like the Wesena ITX4-v3 could work? ? Any suggestions?


its just about perfect - gives you a slot that you can put a gpu in if you need to (7750 LP is the best current gpu single/lp) and you can xfire that with the cpu im pretty sure.

but yes id use one of these cases if i could find a 2slot version


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewgrosschris*
> 
> Hey Guys, I just got a pretty sweet deal on a AMD 7850K APU and a Gigabyte f2a88XN-Wifi MotherBoard from Microcenter. Both items on clearance, and knocked off $40 bucks since i purchased them together. I'm looking to build a little Pc for League of Legends and general media consumption. I'm looking for a super small case that will keep pretty cool. I'm not adding a GPU, And I'll just use one SSD. Does anyone think something like the Wesena ITX4-v3 could work? ? Any suggestions?


You could have been nice and given us a link!







Sounds good to me! Get some DDR3-2133 to go with it, a cheap Crucial SSD *not* called the V4, and you ought to be good. That should also run off something like a Pico PSU. A 7850k system draws like 110-120W from the wall, which doesn't account for PSU efficiency at all. Does that case even come with a PSU?

And if you want to be silly, you can get an R7 250 for hybrid crossfire.


----------



## ewgrosschris

Hmmm. Yea. I'd maybe have to step up to coming like the inWin H Frame. Just so pricey. I'm a little concerned about wattage and heat.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

the in win is pricey


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> the in win is pricey


Thats why Im gonna make my own version. Of the dframe mini that is


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oooh,looking forward to that Jimbags
In other news,Asus GTX 960 Mini! Basically a 960 on the 760 Mini's PCB








http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/209903/asus-unveils-the-geforce-gtx-960-mini.html


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Oooh,looking forward to that Jimbags
> In other news,Asus GTX 960 Mini! Basically a 960 on the 760 Mini's PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/209903/asus-unveils-the-geforce-gtx-960-mini.html


Love these, but just a shame about the price really, the 670 mini's were still holding their price at £250 even recently when i looked, and ive only seen one come up second hand on ebay and that went for about £220

Lovely cards and i have so many scratch builds i could do utilizing one, just so dam expencive considering you can get such powerfull cards for the same price :/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,good thing for the R9 285 ITX though,at least that doesn't have much of a premium.


----------



## ewgrosschris

Ok, does anyone think this cooler would work with a the Gigabyte Mini itx Mobo / Rosewill V3s-Black Case/ and Silverstone SSF 400W Modular PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13C-000U-00003

I'd like to make sure the 7850K runs very cool. They won't be a GPU inside, And I was going to have the PSU suck in the air from the CPU Cooler. Maybe even get a PCI Blower.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Not a huge radiator surface area, but there are a lot of heatpipes. One of the reviews says it keeps a 7850k below 50C while gaming, so as long as the case has good airflow, you ought to be good.


----------



## NicolasTMills

update list xigmatek eris 355 mm (L) x 225 mm (W) x 180 mm (H) 14,4L


----------



## akromatic

http://www2.ibase.com.tw/products/Systems/Mini-ITX%20System/CMI212-970.aspx#productview

i just came across this and though hmm it seems like a bog standard ITX case that is far more compact and still pysically fits a 970mini

thoughts? beyond the apparent industrial aesthetics

mean time really loving my asus 970 dc mini,


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Looks like it's for embedded systems, at least judging by the serial ports. Did you know those are still used? Very easy to write drivers for devices using them.

Anyway. Looks to be about 5L and twice the height of an M350 but with a similar footprint. You might be able to fit it in a VESA mount, but I'd be concerned about the height. It would stick pretty far out behind a monitor. Alternatively, use it as a stand for a monitor. I'd certainly hope it could carry the weight.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Looks like it's for embedded systems, at least judging by the serial ports. Did you know those are still used? Very easy to write drivers for devices using them.
> 
> Anyway. Looks to be about 5L and twice the height of an M350 but with a similar footprint. You might be able to fit it in a VESA mount, but I'd be concerned about the height. It would stick pretty far out behind a monitor. Alternatively, use it as a stand for a monitor. I'd certainly hope it could carry the weight.


it seems old but uses houses a standard mobile core i CPU, judging from the IO shield its still a standard ITX board.

I'm basically interested in the chassis itself, everything else would be gutted for better bits ie standard ITX board, larger 200-300w pico, 970 GTX

larger nuc on steroids?


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> it seems old but uses houses a standard mobile core i CPU, judging from the IO shield its still a standard ITX board.
> 
> I'm basically interested in the chassis itself, everything else would be gutted for better bits ie standard ITX board, larger 200-300w pico, 970 GTX
> 
> larger nuc on steroids?


Nice find. Layout is very cool.

Looking at the PCIe bracket orientation though, it looks like a mounted GPU would have its fan facing downwards, or onto the CPU fan. This gives us two options:

1. Use this layout with the two fans pointing into each other. Some nice 92mm fans giving lots of intake might be enough to supply both units with enough air. Might have to mod the side panel.

2. Flip the GPU. This would involve modding the bracket and the top panel, so the card can have an intake. The CPU fan would still need some side intake fans though.

PSU-wise, a 250W HDPLEX would suffice, and there's probably enough room in there.

This would be pretty cool if it works. Personally I would probably cut off the bottom mounts and stick some feet on.







I guess the front is a bit ugly, but I kinda like it.

Now if only there is a way to buy the case separately...


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> One for the uSFF category, Morex 557B at 2.3L with a Q1900DC mobo, no picoPSU needed running straight off a 19V 30W brick. Still need to punch out 2 holes on the back for wifi antennas, gonna use the RS232 screw hole locations.


I've added you. Is that a round sata cable? I've never seen those before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 280mm radiator, fully modular atx psu, full size GPU (269mm), mITX motherboard, all watercooled in an Antec ISK600!
> 
> I'll just share this for now


Nice1 Are the radiator fans sucking air in or working against the psu fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Both PCs are AM1 Athlon 5350 Quads. The Lian Li PC-Q09 is paired with higher spec'd parts than the Antec ISK110 though. Blue Moon is there since most pics have something for size reference, I am not a fan of the beverage though.


Got any interior pics of the Q09?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Newly transplanted (and improved/added to) from my In Win 901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . May I join the club now?
> 
> I only made 3 modifications to the actual case, I painted the inside flat black (picture of that mod here) and also my radiators to match. I also removed the bottom "lip" in order to slide in my 180mm SIlverstone fan. Kinda wish I had done the BEFORE I painted, because I'm certainly not taking everything apart again to redo that part, lol, but it's not really visible anyway. I also removed and tinted the window with 5% automotive tint, Thinking about going to a bit less dark of a tint.
> 
> Oh, and it's actually a GTX 970, not 670. I reused my water block since it still fit, no need to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is the Rosewill U2, not the Jonsbo or Cooltek


I'll add you to the Jonsbo U2 list, hope you don't mind. That white silverstone fan does look very nice as the case floor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Rebuilt my HTPC and I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Case: Sentey SS5-2514
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 (SilverStone AR05 cooler)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
> SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS SSD
> HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black HDD


Nice, I see that you've upgrade the stock cooler and upgraded the hdd and added an ssd.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Got any interior pics of the Q09?


This is what it looks like inside, with the slim ODD tray removed. Kept most the cables out the way, the unused power cables are in a black cloth pouch (you can see it in the pic between the SSD and PSU). Switched the side fan to an intake and flipped the PSU so air flows in the side, cools the VRMs and CPU, then gets pull out the back by the PSU.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, I see that you've upgrade the stock cooler and upgraded the hdd and added an ssd.


More than that. The only thing that remains from my original post is the case. I replaced everything else.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I've added you. Is that a round sata cable? I've never seen those before.


Yeah I've used several brands, but Startech makes some skinny 15cm that are ideal for these uSFF builds. In fact I ordered some more since that last pic, here's a comparison of Startech next to OKGear/LinkDepot/Rosewill(20cm) style and Startech in the box as it is now. The OKGear one was really jammed in there in the previous pic, not near as flexible.


----------



## remixedMind

Lone Industries L3 is on its way







so excited
https://loneindustries.com/
https://www.facebook.com/loneindustries/posts/796819483733682


----------



## iFreilicht

Um, what will the L3 do differently than the previous cases? Support for mDTX?


----------



## remixedMind

no info for now, Lone will be posting one soon
edit: here`s images and specs on the L3 https://loneindustries.com/products/3


----------



## iFreilicht

Ah. From what I can tell, it is pretty much the same as the L2, just a little bit smaller and with space for one instead of two fans.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Ah. From what I can tell, it is pretty much the same as the L2, just a little bit smaller and with space for one instead of two fans.


and some other small changes, nothing too different from the other ones but this is a chance for those of us who love the design of it and missed the l2 when it was for sale , for me personally its almost all i want from a case


----------



## Riotta

Could you recommend me few low profile air CPU coolers for 1150 i5 mini itx build where I have 61mm clearance between CPU and PSU? Thanks in advance


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> Could you recommend me few low profile air CPU coolers for 1150 i5 mini itx build where I have 61mm clearance between CPU and PSU? Thanks in advance


after quick google search heres a list http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> Lone Industries L3 is on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so excited
> https://loneindustries.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/loneindustries/posts/796819483733682


Thanks for posting this so that I can look out for it! I can't wait for this. I've been trying to get an L2 forever.


----------



## remixedMind

yeah me too, hope this baby will be at my desk soon








edit: more info/photos on the site https://loneindustries.com/products/3


----------



## ivoryg37

I've been waiting so long I will probably get a black and white one lol. One for PFsense and one for HTPC purposes


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I've been waiting so long I will probably get a black and white one lol. One for PFsense and one for HTPC purposes


Colours Black, Silver (clear) no white one. for me black will be fine


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> Could you recommend me few low profile air CPU coolers for 1150 i5 mini itx build where I have 61mm clearance between CPU and PSU? Thanks in advance


I use the Noctua NH-L9i flr my 2500k i5 its only 37mm tall thats with fan included!







Its says its only rated for 65W but it is more than capable of cooling my [email protected] and thats in my htpc. Top quality cooler imho, very quiet too.
Link... http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en


----------



## NFSxperts

fixed the links for Antec cases and added 2 new ones.



*Lone Industries L3*
215 x 95 x 221mm / 4.5L
[m-itx, low profile, ext. adapter]
Custom Case


*Xigmatek Eris*
355 x 225 x 180mm / 14.4L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotta*
> 
> Could you recommend me few low profile air CPU coolers for 1150 i5 mini itx build where I have 61mm clearance between CPU and PSU? Thanks in advance


The Noctua L9i mentioned above or the Scythe Kozuti would be fine


----------



## remixedMind

quote from James (Lone Industries) fb page
Quote:


> Which colour would you buy (black, grey, or silver)?
> 
> External survey: https://www.murvey.com/s?54ff5958827967576bc55788


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> quote from James (Lone Industries) fb page


Whats the big deal about this case?
Not being rude but looks 'plain' to me Whats the aim? Silence? Simplicity? Does it have a heap of internal space?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Whats the big deal about this case?
> Not being rude but looks 'plain' to me Whats the aim? Silence? Simplicity? Does it have a heap of internal space?


Plain? Maybe.

Simple design. Lightweight. Quality construction. Just enough room for mITX board, low profile GPU, HDPlex PSU, a couple of SSDs and a couple of small fans.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Plain? Maybe.
> 
> Simple design. Lightweight. Quality construction. Just enough room for mITX board, low profile GPU, HDPlex PSU, a couple of SSDs and a couple of small fans.


Just 1 80mm fan in the L3, though, and I'm not sure why. More space for SSDs? Simplicity?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Plain? Maybe.
> 
> Simple design. Lightweight. Quality construction. Just enough room for mITX board, low profile GPU, HDPlex PSU, a couple of SSDs and a couple of small fans.










, that`s about right







i also like very much the compact splash for the same reasons but i don`t do water cooling and the case is almost impossible to buy for a reasonable price 450+$








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Just 1 80mm fan in the L3, though, and I'm not sure why. More space for SSDs? Simplicity?


here a quote from James in mail he send me, cos i ask`t him about the fans also
Quote:


> There were clearance, acoustic, and appearance issues with the fans at the top.


if you want i can post the whole explanation for the case i got from him


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> if you want i can post the whole explanation for the case i got from him


yez plz


----------



## MartinR

My old media player:
http://www.ms-tech.de/eng/index.php/product/detail/pdcid/66/pdid/293




Added two 3,5" drives. About 5mm clearance between heatsink and HDD.
But no upgradability and it ran quite hot when it was turned on.

So decided to get a new case:
http://www.cooltek.de/en/cubes/coolcube-mini/14/coolcube-mini (Also known as the jonsbo V2)
Added two "rails" at the top, gives support for 4x3,5" drives.
Looks quite ghetto, but works just fine.



About 10mm from tallest point on the motherboard to the harddrives and about the same from the case and to the harddrives opposite.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> yez plz


here it is
Quote:


> The L3 is a new model. It was either one new model, or stop producing cases all together. The L3 does have a top vent, but the fan mount has been moved to the bottom, and changed to support only one 80 mm fan. If you plan to use a single slot dual width low profile GPU then you can't use the 80x25 mm fan.
> 
> It's really designed for two use cases... first for the non-gamer enthusiast like myself, looking to build a small as possible, high performance, energy efficient, silent system, and second for the casual gamer who wants to push the limit of what can be built in the case.
> 
> There were clearance, acoustic, and appearance issues with the fans at the top.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


----------



## iFreilicht

Thank you very much! I guess the side vent makes up for the missing top fan and I'm trusting James to have put enough effort into testing this. Looking forward to seeing builds in this case


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Thank you very much! I guess the side vent makes up for the missing top fan and I'm trusting James to have put enough effort into testing this. Looking forward to seeing builds in this case


you are welcome







im also very exited to do a build in it, hope in the next couple of weeks i will have it


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinR*
> 
> My old media player:
> http://www.ms-tech.de/eng/index.php/product/detail/pdcid/66/pdid/293
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added two 3,5" drives. About 5mm clearance between heatsink and HDD.
> But no upgradability and it ran quite hot when it was turned on.
> 
> So decided to get a new case:
> http://www.cooltek.de/en/cubes/coolcube-mini/14/coolcube-mini (Also known as the jonsbo V2)
> Added two "rails" at the top, gives support for 4x3,5" drives.
> Looks quite ghetto, but works just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10mm from tallest point on the motherboard to the harddrives and about the same from the case and to the harddrives opposite.


That's pretty neat, I was already asking myself if that case was good for anything, but apparently it is.







I would be concerned about the drives just hanging there but as a media player it probably isn't moved around ever, so that should all be fine.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mother of Motherboards!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mother of Motherboards!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mother of Motherboards!


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Mother of Motherboards!
> [URL=http://media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg%5B/IMG]media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Allanitomwesh[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/1350#post_23663605][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> Mother of Motherboards!
> [URL=http://media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg%5B/IMG]media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Allanitomwesh[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/1350#post_23663630][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> Mother of Motherboards!
> [URL=http://media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg%5B/IMG]media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Praise the lawd!
> 
> ...for them triple posts.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Mother of Motherboards!
> [URL=http://media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg%5B/IMG]media.bestofmicro.com/N/I/484254/original/X99E-ITX_ac_Box-2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> So many left over pci lanes! Dat cooler would be loud! Could always water cool or wouldnt the block fit?


----------



## FreeElectron

Interesting club.


----------



## mr soft

That L3 looks beautiful , anyone know if it takes dual slot low profile GPU ? I´ve been eyeing up the Gigabyte 750/TI lp

Posted this in the show your HTPC thread , did´nt realize this one existed.
I´m trying to go smaller each build , here´s mine 3.7lt Akasa crypto.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So many left over pci lanes! Dat cooler would be loud! Could always water cool or wouldnt the block fit?


But,but, but,18 core Xeon


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> But,but, but,18 core Xeon


Oh yes!







Thats crazy!


----------



## blooder11181

the link doenst work. is this one?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> the link doenst work. is this one?


0
YUP


----------



## iFreilicht

Yup that's the one.

@Jimbags: Bear in mind, they used some of the PCIe lanes for the M.2 slot, which has PCIex4 on this board and probably even for the SATAe connector, which can have up to 4 lanes as well and for an onboard USB3.1 controller, which I would suspect to be attached via two PCIe lanes.
Then you also have the Gigabit controller (1 lane) and the mPCIe slot (1 lane). The four USB3.0 can be provided by the X99 itself, so no lanes for that, same goes for the regular SATA connectors.
So if they went with the best possible configuration, they have utilised 16 + 4 + 4 + 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 29 of the possible 40 lanes. There's still a bit of headroom, especially when you consider mDTX, but I think that's pretty good already for a board of this size.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> That L3 looks beautiful , anyone know if it takes dual slot low profile GPU ? I´ve been eyeing up the Gigabyte 750/TI lp
> 
> Posted this in the show your HTPC thread , did´nt realize this one existed.
> I´m trying to go smaller each build , here´s mine 3.7lt Akasa crypto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes it supports dual slot lp card`s but it will not fit the gigabyte cos the bottom slot is not cut, will fit kfa2 geforce gtx 750 ti oc, galaxy gtx 750 ti oc slim 2gb, msi n750ti-2gd5tlp, zotac gtx 750 ti lp and others that don`t have display connectors on the second slot


----------



## mr soft

Thanks for the info







, that little MSI is nice.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that little MSI is nice.


yes it is, i like it mostly for the black pcb but in my country i can only get the kfa







really want something new from amd/nvdia


----------



## Jimbags

I have the galaxy slim OC 750ti it isnt quite full 2 slots wide more like 1.5 and it comes with low profile option too.It stays suprisingly cool too! Maxwell is awesome for efficiency. Stock voltage and bios I can bench around 1420+ mhz core clock and 6900mhz effect mem clocks thats with no 6 pin all power from pcie slot.







I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yup that's the one.
> 
> @Jimbags: Bear in mind, they used some of the PCIe lanes for the M.2 slot, which has PCIex4 on this board and probably even for the SATAe connector, which can have up to 4 lanes as well and for an onboard USB3.1 controller, which I would suspect to be attached via two PCIe lanes.
> Then you also have the Gigabit controller (1 lane) and the mPCIe slot (1 lane). The four USB3.0 can be provided by the X99 itself, so no lanes for that, same goes for the regular SATA connectors.
> So if they went with the best possible configuration, they have utilised 16 + 4 + 4 + 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 29 of the possible 40 lanes. There's still a bit of headroom, especially when you consider mDTX, but I think that's pretty good already for a board of this size.


Yeah and once 16GB X 2 DDR4 sticks start showing up at decent prices,it'll make a lot of sense.


----------



## Jimbags

m-ITX 18 core, 32Gb and a Titan-X (Or beast quadro). Just need a cooler to fit that socket







A small case with water cooling capability. Could be a powerful and quiet rig. With a nice foorprint for the power users desk.
Anyine else going to make a similar mobo? Gigabyte and Asus have to have a go!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd just put it in a FT03 Mini mod just for Mac Pro vibes


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> m-ITX 18 core, 32Gb and a Titan-X (Or beast quadro). Just need a cooler to fit that socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case with water cooling capability. Could be a powerful and quiet rig. With a nice foorprint for the power users desk.
> Anyine else going to make a similar mobo? Gigabyte and Asus have to have a go!


There is the U12DXi4, but I'm not sure if it would be able to handle a E5-2699v3. Capable, but is it THAT capable?

And there's the revered Quadro K6000, but without support for ECC, wouldn't this all be a moot point? I was going to ask the same of the X99E-WS, since the server giants are bound to come up with 1P boards with C612 and not X99.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> There is the U12DXi4, but I'm not sure if it would be able to handle a E5-2699v3. Capable, but is it THAT capable?
> 
> And there's the revered Quadro K6000, but without support for ECC, wouldn't this all be a moot point? I was going to ask the same of the X99E-WS, since the server giants are bound to come up with 1P boards with C612 and not X99.


The U12DXi4 looks nice, I think it would be capable if its been listed for 1366 xeons etc. Noctua mske very capable and high quality coolers imho. My htpc run th NH-L9i. Its rated for 65w but it keeps my [email protected] 4.0Ghz in a restricted case in the mid 60's running prime 95. I couldnt find the rated cooling capacity of the U12DXi4 though? Anyone know?


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> The U12DXi4 looks nice, I think it would be capable if its been listed for 1366 xeons etc. Noctua mske very capable and high quality coolers imho. My htpc run th NH-L9i. Its rated for 65w but it keeps my [email protected] 4.0Ghz in a restricted case in the mid 60's running prime 95. I couldnt find the rated cooling capacity of the U12DXi4 though? Anyone know?


These DX coolers are simply server-mounting versions of their consumer counterparts. U9DXi4 = U9B/U9S , U12DXi4 = U12S.

TDP ratings for coolers are often pretty inaccurate. Different manufacturers have different ideas regarding heat and TDP. And what if a user wants to OC? We all know that a lot of mainstream CPUs have their TDPs fly crazily out the window under OC, and some even under just Turbo.

The U12S, T40 and TC12DX sit on roughly the same level of perf, quite a bit higher than the 212 EVO.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dat R9 390X would kill with the AsRock
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/amdradeon-r9-390x-to-feature-8-6tflops-performance-8gb-hbm-memory


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> These DX coolers are simply server-mounting versions of their consumer counterparts. U9DXi4 = U9B/U9S , U12DXi4 = U12S.
> 
> TDP ratings for coolers are often pretty inaccurate. Different manufacturers have different ideas regarding heat and TDP. And what if a user wants to OC? We all know that a lot of mainstream CPUs have their TDPs fly crazily out the window under OC, and some even under just Turbo.
> 
> The U12S, T40 and TC12DX sit on roughly the same level of perf, quite a bit higher than the 212 EVO.


Big call







my 212 evo I had on my 2500k did an awesome job!


----------



## QinX

As I had mentioned I couple of pages back I was in the middle of planning my own custom build.
It's pretty much done! only paint/anodising left to do.

The size of the case is:
Without the front and back lips
21.75 cm x 26.225 cm x 4.76 cm = 2.715L

With the front and back lips:
21.75 cm x 27.5 cm x 5.81 cm = 3.475L

Specs:
CPU: Core i5-4670
Mobo: ASUS Q87T
GPU: GeForce GTX 970
RAM: 1x4GB SODIMM
PSU: 350W External brick/250W HD-Plex DC-DC Board
SSD: Sandisk 128GB X110 mSATA

Cooling:
Custom GPU and CPU block, Custom Radiator(2x80mm rad, 30FPI, 28.6mm thick) and a Custom reservoir

Buildlog can be found here


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> As I had mentioned I couple of pages back I was in the middle of planning my own custom build.
> It's pretty much done! only paint/anodising left to do.
> 
> The size of the case is:
> Without the front and back lips
> 21.75 cm x 26.225 cm x 4.76 cm = 2.715L
> 
> With the front and back lips:
> 21.75 cm x 27.5 cm x 5.81 cm = 3.475L
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Core i5-4670
> Mobo: ASUS Q87T
> GPU: GeForce GTX 970
> RAM: 1x4GB SODIMM
> PSU: 350W External brick/250W HD-Plex DC-DC Board
> SSD: Sandisk 128GB X110 mSATA
> 
> Cooling:
> Custom GPU and CPU block, Custom Radiator(2x80mm rad, 30FPI, 28.6mm thick) and a Custom reservoir
> 
> Buildlog can be found here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










awesome case dude


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> As I had mentioned I couple of pages back I was in the middle of planning my own custom build.
> It's pretty much done! only paint/anodising left to do.
> 
> The size of the case is:
> Without the front and back lips
> 21.75 cm x 26.225 cm x 4.76 cm = 2.715L
> 
> With the front and back lips:
> 21.75 cm x 27.5 cm x 5.81 cm = 3.475L
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Core i5-4670
> Mobo: ASUS Q87T
> GPU: GeForce GTX 970
> RAM: 1x4GB SODIMM
> PSU: 350W External brick/250W HD-Plex DC-DC Board
> SSD: Sandisk 128GB X110 mSATA
> 
> Cooling:
> Custom GPU and CPU block, Custom Radiator(2x80mm rad, 30FPI, 28.6mm thick) and a Custom reservoir
> 
> Buildlog can be found here


Oh my god... That is excatly the way to do it! Beautiful!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinR*
> 
> My old media player:
> http://www.ms-tech.de/eng/index.php/product/detail/pdcid/66/pdid/293
> 
> 
> Added two 3,5" drives. About 5mm clearance between heatsink and HDD.
> But no upgradability and it ran quite hot when it was turned on.
> 
> So decided to get a new case:
> http://www.cooltek.de/en/cubes/coolcube-mini/14/coolcube-mini (Also known as the jonsbo V2)
> Added two "rails" at the top, gives support for 4x3,5" drives.
> Looks quite ghetto, but works just fine.
> 
> 
> About 10mm from tallest point on the motherboard to the harddrives and about the same from the case and to the harddrives opposite.


Added. Nice idea of adding the drive rails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> That L3 looks beautiful , anyone know if it takes dual slot low profile GPU ? I´ve been eyeing up the Gigabyte 750/TI lp
> 
> Posted this in the show your HTPC thread , did´nt realize this one existed.
> I´m trying to go smaller each build , here´s mine 3.7lt Akasa crypto.


Added you as well. I thought there was another Akasa case in here. Guess you're the first one D:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> As I had mentioned I couple of pages back I was in the middle of planning my own custom build.
> It's pretty much done! only paint/anodising left to do.
> 
> The size of the case is:
> Without the front and back lips
> 21.75 cm x 26.225 cm x 4.76 cm = 2.715L
> 
> With the front and back lips:
> 21.75 cm x 27.5 cm x 5.81 cm = 3.475L
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Core i5-4670
> Mobo: ASUS Q87T
> GPU: GeForce GTX 970
> RAM: 1x4GB SODIMM
> PSU: 350W External brick/250W HD-Plex DC-DC Board
> SSD: Sandisk 128GB X110 mSATA
> 
> Cooling:
> Custom GPU and CPU block, Custom Radiator(2x80mm rad, 30FPI, 28.6mm thick) and a Custom reservoir
> 
> Buildlog can be found here


Looking good. You planning on adding a handle on the top?


----------



## FreeElectron

I am considering to build/buy pre-built SFF system to attach to to a TV.
I don't know where to start or what i should look for.
Any advices?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am considering to build/buy pre-built SFF system to attach to to a TV.
> I don't know where to start or what i should look for.
> Any advices?


Will it be just for Netflix? Will it need a dvd slot? Do you want to game on it too? Any size or noise restrictions?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Will it be just for Netflix? Will it need a dvd slot? Do you want to game on it too? Any size or noise restrictions?


We don't have Netflix so no.
No need for DVD Slot.
Yes i hope that it can game if it is within budget limit. ($250 to $500 the lower the better)
The smaller the better. Should not be noisy but must not overheat.


----------



## WiSK

Which games? Pick a graphics card to fit your budget and then try to work the other components around that.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Which games? Pick a graphics card to fit your budget and then try to work the other components around that.


Other components as in what?
What type of PSUs?
What type of motherboards (itxs or something smaller)?
What cases?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If you don't need much power, a Pico PSU, a Mini-box M350 (with a VESA mount to slap on the back of a TV), and an A10-7850k with DDR3-2133 should be able to run most games on low at 1080p. You'll need an mITX motherboard and won't be able to fit a dsicrete GPU - or any PCIe card for that matter - in the case without some serious mods. Most of the high-end A88X boards are ~$80-90 and include WiFi adapters, so that's not a problem if Ethernet is unavailable.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If you don't need much power, a Pico PSU, a Mini-box M350 (with a VESA mount to slap on the back of a TV), and an A10-7850k with DDR3-2133 should be able to run most games on low at 1080p. You'll need an mITX motherboard and won't be able to fit a dsicrete GPU - or any PCIe card for that matter - in the case without some serious mods. Most of the high-end A88X boards are ~$80-90 and include WiFi adapters, so that's not a problem if Ethernet is unavailable.


Thanks.
I will be searching based on the information provided.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

OH. MY. LORD.

http://hg-computers.eu/products/osmi/

not yet available without purchase of internal hardware however there is a link to the [H]forum thread in which the designer/producer (Gtek) is discussing possibilities of case purchases and distribution if enough people show interest for seperate production runs. imagine this with a i7 4790 and a short 970 - power in a shoebox. component choice is very limited but the amount of hardware is squeezes in is astounding. posting here to see what everyone else thinks.

also worth checking the other designs out - truly inspiring use of wood/metal in his designs

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1843894&page=7


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@FreeElectron a vesa mounted APU build will nail it especially if your TV is 720p


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am considering to build/buy pre-built SFF system to attach to to a TV.
> I don't know where to start or what i should look for.
> Any advices?


What will it mainly be used for?
I love the Intel NUC PC's vesa mount and fairly powerful for size. Gigabyte Brix is pretty good too.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> What will it mainly be used for?
> I love the Intel NUC PC's vesa mount and fairly powerful for size. Gigabyte Brix is pretty good too.


Basic stuff and maybe light gaming (if affordable).


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Basic stuff and maybe light gaming (if affordable).


how much you wanna spend?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how much you wanna spend?


$250
Is it possible?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> $250
> Is it possible?


Def possible. Where you located? Second hand parts ok or you want new?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Def possible. Where you located? Second hand parts ok or you want new?


Second hand? no
Outside of USA but will probably buy from US and ship home.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

which country exactly? its always cheaper to shop at home


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> which country exactly? its always cheaper to shop at home


KSA
And it is not cheaper


----------



## tabascosauz

Can I be added?



It's my second sig rig.

I suppose it's around 14.9L because that's what it says in post #1 for the SG08.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> KSA
> And it is not cheaper


KSA sorry if sound ignorant


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Black5Lion

I'm also from KSA, and I can tell you it's way cheaper buying from amazon even after shipping.
I'm not so worried about buying used tho, both my motherboard and cpu are used and they work rock-solid.(the way I see it used is tried, so no DOA) Just make sure you buy from a reputable seller.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> I'm also from KSA, and I can tell you it's way cheaper buying from amazon even after shipping.
> I'm not so worried about buying used tho, both my motherboard and cpu are used and they work rock-solid.(the way I see it used is tried, so no DOA) Just make sure you buy from a *reputable seller.*


I know none.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I know none.


Just look for ones with 4-5 Stars rating.
There's also Amazon Warehouse deals, which I find very reputable








I'll look and see if I can find the name of the seller I got my stuff from


----------



## mr soft

Just found this sweet case , new from Inter-Tech

ITX SY-500 65 x 200 x 235mm





ITX SY-500


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Can I be added?
> 
> 
> 
> It's my second sig rig.
> 
> I suppose it's around 14.9L because that's what it says in post #1 for the SG08.


Added. Are you using the stock intel cooler? Lots of empty space, could've gone smaller









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Just found this sweet case , new from Inter-Tech
> 
> ITX SY-500 65 x 200 x 235mm
> 
> 
> 
> ITX SY-500


That's not a bad looking case, smaller than the Antec isk110. Would make a good APU htpc.


----------



## QinX

@NFSxperts Could you add me to the club as well? I have my custom build listed a couple of pages back.


----------



## remixedMind

the L3 is available for ordering here https://loneindustries.com/products/3


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added. Are you using the stock intel cooler? Lots of empty space, could've gone smaller


Yep, stock cooler it is. I'm thinking of a U9S though. I already have a U9B for my other rig.

I wanted a minimum HD 7850 performance level on the graphics side, and the SFX PSUs were pretty expensive, so I chose the SG08 over the SG05.


----------



## remixedMind

@NFSxperts add me to the club, i have the Lone Industries L3 on the way will be here in about a week and i will post a build log


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> @NFSxperts add me to the club, i have the Lone Industries L3 on the way will be here in about a week and i will post a build log


Wait wait wait...are you using a riser card or something? How is that DCII GTX 660 going to fit in a case that takes only low-profile cards and is only 8.5" inches long while the card is 10.2"?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Wait wait wait...are you using a riser card or something? How is that DCII GTX 660 going to fit in a case that takes only low-profile cards and is only 8.5" inches long while the card is 10.2"?


i will be selling the 660 and im gonna get kfa2 750ti lp


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> i will be selling the 660 and im gonna get kfa2 750ti lp


That's probably the best mod I've ever heard of








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Just found this sweet case , new from Inter-Tech
> 
> ITX SY-500 65 x 200 x 235mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITX SY-500


Very nice, I'm really liking the single Front USB port, it seems much more sensible than two on such a small case.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's probably the best mod I've ever heard of


what mod are you talking about? replacing the 660 with 750ti?


----------



## mr soft

The kfa2 750ti lp is supposed to be noisy at idle with no way to slow it down through bios or software.

That L3 mmmmm, why did they change the dual slot from the L2 to single , I suppose there´s always a dremel.
Also anyone know how to get in touch with them , I only see outlook and FB on their page as an option. I don´t use either.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> The kfa2 750ti lp is supposed to be noisy at idle with no way to slow it down through bios or software.
> 
> That L3 mmmmm, why did they change the dual slot from the L2 to single , I suppose there´s always a dremel.
> Also anyone know how to get in touch with them , I only see outlook and FB on their page as an option. I don´t use either.


here`s the mail for contact [email protected]
also why do you need the second slot? it still take`s a dual slot card, with display ports on the first slot only
i dont have other options besides the kfa2, in my country...


----------



## mr soft

Thanks for the info.









I picked up the GB pretty cheap, and it needs that dual slot.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the GB pretty cheap, and it needs that dual slot.


like you said using a dremel is always an option


----------



## void

Damn the Lone Industries L3 is so tempting but with tracked shipping to NZ it gets a little pricey.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Damn the Lone Industries L3 is so tempting but with tracked shipping to NZ it gets a little pricey.


to BG it`s also not very cheap but for me its worth it


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> what mod are you talking about? replacing the 660 with 750ti?


Yup, that was the joke.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yup, that was the joke.


well the 750ti is not that bad


----------



## xpinkkittehx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Heres My SG05









MSI Z87i Gaming AC
Evga Gtx 780 TI SC ACX (Boosting up to 1200mhz)
Intel I7 4770K (4.2Ghz and 4.5Ghz when its winter. 1.2v - 1.3v)
G.Skill TridentX 16GB 2400Mhz
Corsair CS 550 Watt ATX PSU 80Plus Gold
Seagate Barracuda 4TB 7200RPM
Cooler Master Seidon 120XL Push/Pull
SilverStone Sugo SG05-Lite (Ofcourse)
Nzxt Sleeved LED Kit Cable 2M Red


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> As I had mentioned I couple of pages back I was in the middle of planning my own custom build.
> It's pretty much done! only paint/anodising left to do.
> 
> The size of the case is:
> Without the front and back lips
> 21.75 cm x 26.225 cm x 4.76 cm = 2.715L
> 
> With the front and back lips:
> 21.75 cm x 27.5 cm x 5.81 cm = 3.475L
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Core i5-4670
> Mobo: ASUS Q87T
> GPU: GeForce GTX 970
> RAM: 1x4GB SODIMM
> PSU: 350W External brick/250W HD-Plex DC-DC Board
> SSD: Sandisk 128GB X110 mSATA
> 
> Cooling:
> Custom GPU and CPU block, Custom Radiator(2x80mm rad, 30FPI, 28.6mm thick) and a Custom reservoir
> 
> Buildlog can be found here


Added. If you're going to use 2 power adapters, how will you be combining the 2 together?
Also, next time could you take the picture with a clean background? It was hard to cutout the case for the thumbnail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpinkkittehx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres My SG05


Your receiver is so close to the gpu intake vents. Does the 780 have enough cooling?


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added. If you're going to use 2 power adapters, how will you be combining the 2 together?
> Also, next time could you take the picture with a clean background? It was hard to cutout the case for the thumbnail.


I will make keep it in mind for next time, I'm in the middle of setting up a dedicated room for my PC/Builds and will be making room for better photography.

with regards to the 2 Adapter, 1 adapter will go straight into the motherboard and power the CPU,SSD etc. the other adapter is dedicated for the GPU and the case will have a second DC Inlet that is connected to the GPU.


----------



## iFreilicht

Here's a quick teaser of the scratch build planning to do in the next couple of months:



This case will fit my current hardware (GTX970, FlexATX PSU, mITX board, 2.5"x9.5mm HDD) in an even lower volume.

414(H)*60(W)*197(D)mm < *4.9L*


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Here's a quick teaser of the scratch build planning to do in the next couple of months:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case will fit my current hardware (GTX970, FlexATX PSU, mITX board, 2.5"x9.5mm HDD) in an even lower volume.
> 
> 414(H)*60(W)*197(D)mm < *4.9L*


Looks good, almost like my design. My custom case will be more square in shape (side view that is, not a cube).


----------



## Dimensive

Submitting my latest SFF build using the Hadron Air. All about emulation on this rig.



*Mimic build log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1548240/build-log-mimic-emulation-rig/


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks good, almost like my design. My custom case will be more square in shape (side view that is, not a cube).


Does the Slim Machine already have an outside design already? Didn't see one in your build log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Submitting my latest SFF build using the Hadron Air. All about emulation on this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mimic build log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1548240/build-log-mimic-emulation-rig/


I love that case so much, even if just for the PSU







And that 960 has the most odd connector placement I've seen so far. Will you place this next to your TV or under the desk?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I love that case so much, even if just for the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that 960 has the most odd connector placement I've seen so far. Will you place this next to your TV or under the desk?


Yea, I'm used to the connector being near the end of the GPU, but it works just fine either way. I put it in my entertainment center in between my 360 & PS3.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, I'm used to the connector being near the end of the GPU, but it works just fine either way. I put it in my entertainment center in between my 360 & PS3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah that seems like the perfect place for it. Really fits the rest of your entertainment setup.


----------



## ivoryg37

I just got my lone industries l3 yesterday and it makes the evga hadron look like an atx case lol


----------



## remixedMind

you are lucky







im still waiting for mine


----------



## mudblood72

I finally finished putting her back together. Enjoy!!!


----------



## svictorcc

@NFSxperts

Hi.
The Thermaltake Core V1 isn't eligible to be in this club?


----------



## mudblood72

I have one and I was told it is out of the liter limit for this club...


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> I have one and I was told it is out of the liter limit for this club...


And rightfully so. There are a lot of ITX cases that are too large for this club. <20L, nothing more. But you may want to post in the beastly mATX/mITX club, they allow pretty much everything as long as it has less than 5 PCIe slots.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I just got my lone industries l3 yesterday and it makes the evga hadron look like an atx case lol


Pics of L3 build!


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Pics of L3 build!


I'm still working on it. I order a cryorig c1 but it doesn't come in until Tuesday. Also I can't seem to track down a cheap 750 ti for it. The only one that I can find that would fit is the msi 750 but it's $150. I don't think I want to spend 150$ on a 750 ti so late in its life. Knowing my luck they will announce a low profile 960 or something as soon as I order it

I'm going to do another size comparison tonight of the l3 next to a few cases(antek isk-110,arc midi r2, arc mini r2, hadron air, air 240, rose will line-m, and CaseLabs s3)


----------



## Duality92

I will be watercooling an Antec ISK600 soon I have 2 possibilities 280mm radiator and cool both the GPU and CPU or watercool the CPU only and use a 140mm radiator. A good deal of modding will be involved so stay tuned


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I will be watercooling an Antec ISK600 soon I have 2 possibilities 280mm radiator and cool both the GPU and CPU or watercool the CPU only and use a 140mm radiator. A good deal of modding will be involved so stay tuned


What GPU and CPU will you be cooling with that? I say go for 280 if possible, for bragging rights


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What GPU and CPU will you be cooling with that? I say go for 280 if possible, for bragging rights


4690k and GTX 970


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm still working on it. I order a cryorig c1 but it doesn't come in until Tuesday. Also I can't seem to track down a cheap 750 ti for it. The only one that I can find that would fit is the msi 750 but it's $150. I don't think I want to spend 150$ on a 750 ti so late in its life. Knowing my luck they will announce a low profile 960 or something as soon as I order it
> 
> I'm going to do another size comparison tonight of the l3 next to a few cases(antek isk-110,arc midi r2, arc mini r2, hadron air, air 240, rose will line-m, and CaseLabs s3)


How in the hell do you cool this thing with a GPU mounted in it?
Doesn't the GPU take the space of the bottom fans?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How in the hell do you cool this thing with a GPU mounted in it?
> Doesn't the GPU take the space of the bottom fans?


yes it does, with a top down cooler they will be fresh air moving over the components and exiting from the vents, i dont see any problems, will be testing off course when it finally arrive`s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Also I can't seem to track down a cheap 750 ti for it. The only one that I can find that would fit is the msi 750 but it's $150. I don't think I want to spend 150$ on a 750 ti so late in its life. Knowing my luck they will announce a low profile 960 or something as soon as I order it


same hare


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How in the hell do you cool this thing with a GPU mounted in it?
> Doesn't the GPU take the space of the bottom fans?


The GPU sits directly over the grill/mesh at the bottom and sucks in cool air from outside the case. This is actually better than using a 80mm fan since 80 fans are usually loud and barely moves any air


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm still working on it. I order a cryorig c1 but it doesn't come in until Tuesday. Also I can't seem to track down a cheap 750 ti for it. The only one that I can find that would fit is the msi 750 but it's $150. I don't think I want to spend 150$ on a 750 ti so late in its life. Knowing my luck they will announce a low profile 960 or something as soon as I order it
> 
> I'm going to do another size comparison tonight of the l3 next to a few cases(antek isk-110,arc midi r2, arc mini r2, hadron air, air 240, rose will line-m, and CaseLabs s3)


there are a few low profile 750ti's :-D Where are you located?


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm located in the US.

L3 next to the antek


----------



## Allanitomwesh

name the other cases in the back?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> name the other cases in the back?


Oh it's the CaseLabs s3, rose will line-m, fractal 3000, arc mini r2, and arc midi r2. I have other cases that I was going to compare these to as well but didn't want to get it out of my attic lol


----------



## Six-Strings

That L3 is such a beauty... Where does it even have its On/Off switch?


----------



## ivoryg37

The on/off switch is in the rear of the case above the I/O shield


----------



## Jimbags

Woah the L3 is tiny! What can you fit in there?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Woah the L3 is tiny! What can you fit in there?


you find the info here https://loneindustries.com/products/3


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> you find the info here https://loneindustries.com/products/3


Its very tight almost on the boarder of too small for a gaming rig. Awesome looking case though. Not hating on it but no front usb or headphone jack. I hate reaching around the back of my pc. Although being so small would be easier. And i guess you could just get a usb hub etc. Nice workmanship from what the pics show :-D


----------



## remixedMind

i dont use the front I/O ports and i like the minimalistic, simple and industrial look







so it works for me, also for now the most powerful gpu is the 750ti, not the best for gaming but what can you do


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> i dont use the front I/O ports and i like the minimalistic, simple and industrial look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it works for me, also for now the most powerful gpu is the 750ti, not the best for gaming but what can you do


My htpc has a Galaxy 750ti Slim OC 2Gb and it games suprisingly well. Can still play Crysis 3 above medium anyways :-D Skyrim is ok too All depends what you play really. Playing old Dragon age Origins on my GTX770 @1275 Mhz, Gpu usage is around 95-99%, Even my [email protected] gets a decent workout. Poorly optimised maybe? Yet some newr games bairly hit 70% usage


----------



## remixedMind

nice to hear that







i play bf4 mostly, also the new games like gta 5 ( sold my gtx 660 so i dint have a chance to play it) and others, i thing i will hold on buying the 750ti in hope amd/nvdia release some new gpu`s, i did find a cheap use`d sapphire radeon hd 6570 1gb 128 bit DDR 3 but im not sure if it will be ok until i make up my mind


----------



## Jimbags

No dont go the 6570.. DDR3 is super slow compared to GDDR5. It wouldnt be much better than intel HD graphics. Which cpu you going with? How Long you plan on waiting?


----------



## remixedMind

i currently use intel g3258 i will upgrade to broadwell/skylake, and yes i know the 6570 is very low end thats why im still hesitating, but i cant find a used 750 and its an "old" card to drop more money for it new.. i can wait for maybe max of 4 week`s







i really want to play something lol


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> i currently use intel g3258 i will upgrade to broadwell/skylake, and yes i know the 6570 is very low end thats why im still hesitating, but i cant find a used 750 and its an "old" card to drop more money for it new.. i can wait for maybe max of 4 week`s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really want to play something lol


The L3 is a beautiful case, but you've locked yourself in to a low-wattage system. Now, if you had bought an A10-7850K, things might be different. Upgrading to Broadwell won't really do anything for you; the best that the i7-5775C can possibly bring is the HD 6200, which is not much better than the HD 5200, which merely trades blows and often loses out to the 7850K's Spectre iGPU. Which, in turn, cannot touch the 250XE.

You really only have the following choices for the L3 because it only takes low profile cards and a picoPSU.

Nvidia: GT 730 GDDR3/GDDR5, GT 740, GTX 750, GTX 750 Ti
AMD: R7 250, R7 250XE

Anything less powerful than these cards is not worth your time. I'd find gaming with the GT 730 pretty unacceptable already.

The thermal constraints of the LP form factor means that nothing more powerful than the GTX 750 Ti will be released. Perhaps with HBM and a 14nm GPU it might be possible to have a GTX 960-level of performance somewhere down the road, but it certainly isn't a reality today. In the span of the next 4 weeks, I am 99.99% sure that Nvidia will not be introducing another architecture that is significantly more efficient than Maxwell.

You can really only use the G3258 and L3 as an HTPC, then build another rig. Or find a case better suited to high-end power like the SG05, SG08 (the entire reason why I chose this case over all the alternatives is because it takes an ATX PSU + full height card while fitting the Pelican 1510), Node 304, 250D...the list goes on. I'd be heartbroken to say goodbye to the L3, so I think you should just take the opportunity to net yourself a beautiful HTPC.

Didn't you used to have an i3-540? If it happens to be with the H55-ITX then it could take over the L3 duties...with the G3258 supporting a higher-end card in a cheap ATX case? Or vice-versa...anyways the point is that it's simply not possible to have 1080p ultra settings BF4 in the L3.

EDIT: If you can shell out money for the MSI GTX 750 Ti LP, it looks to be your best bet. Dual-fan cooler. GTA 5 also appears to be an outstandingly well-optimized game (seriously, 1080p basically maxed @ 60+fps on my 280X is unheard of in 2015), so the GTX 750 Ti would be ok i suppose. Can't say the same for BF4.


----------



## remixedMind

thank`s for you`re opinion







i will use the L3 for now i plan a future build in Parvum Systems X1.0 or Compact Splash (if i find any), also in my country the only available 750ti is the KFA2 (galaxy) so i will just get that on the next payday and be happy








also i still have the i3 540 i cant sell it for some time now, some dude did pm me about it but will see, also i dont have a mb for it and they are almost impossible to find


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> I will make keep it in mind for next time, I'm in the middle of setting up a dedicated room for my PC/Builds and will be making room for better photography.
> 
> with regards to the 2 Adapter, 1 adapter will go straight into the motherboard and power the CPU,SSD etc. the other adapter is dedicated for the GPU and the case will have a second DC Inlet that is connected to the GPU.


Oh, I forgot that thin-itx has onboard dc jack. Dual adapters could work.
Also, is your latest progress image a render or the actual wip case? http://static.tweakers.net/ext/f/9H24GsfPqGzcyKIrG8R89V7T/full.jpg
I'm incliended to say its a render since the lines look so smooth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Submitting my latest SFF build using the Hadron Air. All about emulation on this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mimic build log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1548240/build-log-mimic-emulation-rig/


Added, Looking good. I have that same board. Does it warp after installing the cpu cooler?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> I finally finished putting her back together. Enjoy!!!


Is that a node 304? and only 2 hdds?







Whats the main usage of this rig? There's no gpus so I'm assuming its a file server?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @NFSxperts
> 
> Hi.
> The Thermaltake Core V1 isn't eligible to be in this club?


Unfortunately like iFreilicht said, its too large at 22.7L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm located in the US.
> 
> L3 next to the antek


Added. Thats alot of cases. Are all of them in use?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> thank`s for you`re opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will use the L3 for now i plan a future build in Parvum Systems X1.0 or Compact Splash (if i find any), also in my country the only available 750ti is the KFA2 (galaxy) so i will just get that on the next payday and be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i still have the i3 540 i cant sell it for some time now, some dude did pm me about it but will see, also i dont have a mb for it and they are almost impossible to find


My galaxy 750Ti is awesome. No extra 6 pin for power (max 75W from pcie slot) yet I can still bench around 1400Mhz core and 6900 Mhz VRAM, these cards are good overclockers and draw hardly any power, Mine also stays really cool.







You will be very happy with it im sure. Check out this club for more info http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club


----------



## Jimbags

OCN being weird for anyone else?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added, Looking good. I have that same board. Does it warp after installing the cpu cooler?


Thanks. I don't recall the board warping. The AXP-100 keeps the pressure balanced once mounted.


----------



## Six-Strings

Some dude just sold 5 GTX 750 ti OCs with one fan for 65 USD each! They were gone in 20 minutes, but I just had to snipe one. My SFF scrap build is coming along nicely.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ooh, fancy! Pics and/or model? Was it single-slot?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Thanks. I don't recall the board warping. The AXP-100 keeps the pressure balanced once mounted.


Have my AXP100 mounted on an P8Z77-I ASUS mobo without the backplate due to interference and it warped the **** out the mobo, ended up drilling the backplate and re-mounting it but it's still warped. The IO plate connectors at either end of the IO shield don't lineup with it anymore. Just make sure to use the backplate.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Had my AXP100 mounted on an P8Z77-I ASUS mobo without the backplate due to interference and it warped the **** out the mobo, ended up drilling the backplate and re-mounting it but it's still warped. The IO plate connectors at either end of the IO shield don't lineup with it anymore. Just make sure to use the backplate.


Wow, that's awful. I haven't had an issue so far.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ooh, fancy! Pics and/or model? Was it single-slot?


Palit GTX 750ti Storm OC, Single Fan (alas, noch single slot), 2 GB. Though I'll refrain from posting here now until my scrapyard rig is done and I can be an official member.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Oh, I forgot that thin-itx has onboard dc jack. Dual adapters could work.
> Also, is your latest progress image a render or the actual wip case? http://static.tweakers.net/ext/f/9H24GsfPqGzcyKIrG8R89V7T/full.jpg
> I'm incliended to say its a render since the lines look so smooth.
> Added, Looking good. I have that same board. Does it warp after installing the cpu cooler?
> Is that a node 304? and only 2 hdds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the main usage of this rig? There's no gpus so I'm assuming its a file server?
> Unfortunately like iFreilicht said, its too large at 22.7L
> Added. Thats alot of cases. Are all of them in use?


That's not even all the cases I have lol. Not all of them are in use. It's just shipping cost too much so I can't sell it without taking a huge loss so I just keep every case. I'm considering selling them at cost to just make some room in my closet lol.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> That's not even all the cases I have lol. Not all of them are in use. It's just shipping cost too much so I can't sell it without taking a huge loss so I just keep every case. I'm considering selling them at cost to just make some room in my closet lol.


Would you consider selling me the S3? If you're not using it, of course, I do see two GTs? in front so I suspected that it was still housing a rig for you.

The S3 is THE dream case for me and I'd have to sell my Z97MX Gaming 5 for an inferior ITX board but I'd do anything for caselabs


----------



## ivoryg37

Haha unfortunately the S3 is my main rig home now for the long future. I got it last week and I think it will be my last. Also the L3 will probably be my final home for my htpc as well. I moved my build from the antec to the l3


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Haha unfortunately the S3 is my main rig home now for the long future. I got it last week and I think it will be my last. Also the L3 will probably be my final home for my htpc as well. I moved my build from the antec to the l3


Good choice







caselabs is always the end of the line, there's nothing better


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caselabs is always the end of the line, there's nothing better


Unless you value size, which is what this thread is all about.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Unless you value size, which is what this thread is all about.


Which is why, at the other end of the scale, he has a gorgeous L3 to keep him company and satisfy his uSFF cravings.

Made in my beloved country, of course. Sold in good old worthless $CAD.


----------



## QinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Oh, I forgot that thin-itx has onboard dc jack. Dual adapters could work.
> Also, is your latest progress image a render or the actual wip case? http://static.tweakers.net/ext/f/9H24GsfPqGzcyKIrG8R89V7T/full.jpg
> I'm incliended to say its a render since the lines look so smooth.


Yes it is a render, though I'm happy that I made you doubt it a little







.
Unfortunately I don't have a DSLR camera or a light-box, or I would be shooting a lot more glamour shots.


----------



## NFSxperts

Updated the links for antec cases again. (Why would they keep changing the links?)

Also, does anyone know what the correct dimensions of the CM Elite 130 are? Is the advanced versions smaller? Perhaps a CM rep could clarify? @CM Felinni

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/elite-130-advanced-steel-alloy-mini-itx-tower/
240 x 205 x 377.5 mm / 9.4 x 8.1 x 14.9 inch = 18.6L

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-itx-elite-series/elite130/
240 x 207.4 x 398.5 mm / 9.4 x 8.2 x 15.7 inch = 19.8L


----------



## hampurista

I guess the difference is due to that PSU extension at the back of the case but I may be wrong as I don't own the case.


----------



## Duality92

Redoing a project I never finished









http://www.overclock.net/t/1552544/scratch-build-dualitys-the-tiny-tower-14l-r-itx-atx-psu-watercooled

Reverse-ITX, 14L, ATX PSU, 55mm thick 140mm radiator in push/pull, etc.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Redoing a project I never finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1552544/scratch-build-dualitys-the-tiny-tower-14l-r-itx-atx-psu-watercooled
> 
> Reverse-ITX, 14L, ATX PSU, 55mm thick 140mm radiator in push/pull, etc.


Oh yeah I remember that one! You got me exited at Reverse-ITX but when I opened the link I didn't see the BTX style mITX board I was hoping for.
The only fear I have with this build is cutting yourself when you try to carry it around


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh yeah I remember that one! You got me exited at Reverse-ITX but when I opened the link I didn't see the BTX style mITX board I was hoping for.
> The only fear I have with this build is cutting yourself when you try to carry it around


The ouside corners and all sharp edges will be sanded down before painting


----------



## NFSxperts

Added 2 Raidmax sff cases.



*Raidmax Atomic*
277 x 190 x 244mm / 12.8L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


*Raidmax Element*
194 x 225 x 370mm / 16.2L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


----------



## iFreilicht

The Atomic seems like a reskin of the Rajintek Metis, hopefully that will make it more available in Europe. But why did they choose to not give any ventilation options except for the bottom intake? That GPU will be burning hot and loud as a leafblower, we know that from the Metis! This case could be so good but nobody released a halfway decently ventilated version of it!


----------



## dsmwookie

I'm building a light office and light YouTube/video machine for a friend.

No gaming all. Web browsing, word documents, title applications, that's it.

Requirements are a 250gb ssd and 8gb of ram.

I was thinking an amd 7600k in an Antec isk 110?

Any thoughts on this? Is the psu strong enough?

Which motherboard do you recommend? Wifi isn't a must, but a nice bonus.

Budgeting about $500


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Go AM1 instead. Athlon 5350 + the ASRock mITX board with the 19V DC jack + 256+GB Crucial MX100 + 1x8GB DDR3. The cost comes up to less than $400 in my head, giving you a lot of headroom for a case, bigger SSD, or more RAM (because why not?). Doesn't need a PSU other than a transformer, and can fit in a very small case (e.g. Mini-box M350, which I think is a bit smaller than the Antec).


----------



## dsmwookie

What is the advantage of the athalon other than cost?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Lower power. Less heat. Can be made quieter.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What is the advantage of the athalon other than cost?


Nothing in particular. It's overall a lot weaker than the Kaveri option, but have you seen how Atoms in tablets handle Windows 8? Answer is really well, and Jaguar is similar.


----------



## dsmwookie

What about the graphics side? I really want this to age well. The Antec case has a 120watt power supply built in if I go that route.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Does my mITX build, in a "Sharkoon QB ONE Mini ITX Case", in my sig rig count?

Its 225mmx180mmx368mm which is 14.9L by my maths









Got quite a lot packed in that tiny little chassis too!

G3258 overclocked to 4.5 GHz
Cooled by an alpha cool 240L Eisenberg cooler (with EK vardars)
AMD 7970, which I might replace with my 290X either way it'll be water cooled soon!
Silverstone SFF-L 500W power supply - which really needs the cables to be shortened!

Hope you like it!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What about the graphics side? I really want this to age well. The Antec case has a 120watt power supply built in if I go that route.


True. That allows for easy upgrades and any AM1 board that fits. Graphics aren't the greatest, of course. There's two GCN compute units vs Kaveri's up-to-eight. But that's enough for 4k @ 30FPS (no DisplayPort for 60FPS) and multiple high-res monitors. Graphics are fine for videos and office work.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What about the graphics side? I really want this to age well. The Antec case has a 120watt power supply built in if I go that route.


Not sure what case you're referring to. The ISK 110 has no space for a PCIe card, and only comes with a maximum of a 95W PicoPSU.

The ISK 310 may be a better fit for you if you prefer the option for PCIe expandability, in which case it takes one single-slot, half-height card.


----------



## dsmwookie

I just wanted to use the graphics from the 7600 it should suffice for video streaming, web browsing, and light word document use.

That 90watt should be enough right?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I'm building a light office and light YouTube/video machine for a friend.
> 
> No gaming all. Web browsing, word documents, title applications, that's it.
> 
> Requirements are a 250gb ssd and 8gb of ram.
> 
> I was thinking an amd 7600k in an Antec isk 110?
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Is the psu strong enough?
> 
> Which motherboard do you recommend? Wifi isn't a must, but a nice bonus.
> 
> Budgeting about $500


With such a small case, I would recommend the AM1 as well due to the low heat output.
The 5350 will have no problems with video playback.

According to this http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2014/01/14/amd-a8-7600-kaveri-review/12
The combined cpu and gpu load could exceed 100watts. Should be fine with just videos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Does my mITX build, in a "Sharkoon QB ONE Mini ITX Case", in my sig rig count?
> 
> Its 225mmx180mmx368mm which is 14.9L by my maths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got quite a lot packed in that tiny little chassis too!
> 
> G3258 overclocked to 4.5 GHz
> Cooled by an alpha cool 240L Eisenberg cooler (with EK vardars)
> AMD 7970, which I might replace with my 290X either way it'll be water cooled soon!
> Silverstone SFF-L 500W power supply - which really needs the cables to be shortened!
> 
> Hope you like it!


I think that's the same as the Xigmatek Eris. http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=236
Got any more pics? I only see one pic in your sig and its a bunch of wires









What should we do for cases that are rebrands? Put them all under the original manufacturer?
We know some Jonsbo cases are distributed by Cooltek/Rosewill, but what about the other lesser known brands?
The Raidmax Atomic / Rajintek Metis mentioned earlier, and the Xigmatek Eris / Sharkoon QB ONE.
Which is the original manufacturer ?


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I just wanted to use the graphics from the 7600 it should suffice for video streaming, web browsing, and light word document use.
> 
> That 90watt should be enough right?


No gaming so 45W TDP would probably be best for you. That is, if you don't mind the minor hit on CPU perf.

While Intel has traditionally been very safe with TDP estimates, Kaveri can exceed its specified TDP in many cases including full CPU load, combined load, etc. so AMD's 45W/65W figures aren't exact and should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I think that's the same as the Xigmatek Eris. http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=236
> Got any more pics? I only see one pic in your sig and its a bunch of wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should we do for cases that are rebrands? Put them all under the original manufacturer?
> We know some Jonsbo cases are distributed by Cooltek/Rosewill, but what about the other lesser known brands?
> The Raidmax Atomic / Rajintek Metis mentioned earlier, and the Xigmatek Eris / Sharkoon QB ONE.
> Which is the original manufacturer ?


Yeh I added more to my sig rig Here is the one of it complete (for now!)



And here is the store page with loads of reference pics.

I think you're right its essentially the same case, I'm pretty sure the only differences between the 2 sharkoon cases and Xigmatek case is the front panel, I think they are just regional releases as I couldn't find the Xigmatek case in the EU.


----------



## NFSxperts

I've thought about it and I've decided to list those cases on their own. Even though the Sharkoon QB ONE, Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10, Raidmax Element, Ximatek Eris, all share the same frame, they have different dimensions so its still different unlike the jonsbo re brands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Yeh I added more to my sig rig Here is the one of it complete (for now!)
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the store page with loads of reference pics.
> 
> I think you're right its essentially the same case, I'm pretty sure the only differences between the 2 sharkoon cases and Xigmatek case is the front panel, I think they are just regional releases as I couldn't find the Xigmatek case in the EU.


Added you. Did you add the case feet on the side?


----------



## veryrarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I've thought about it and I've decided to list those cases on their own. Even though the Sharkoon QB ONE, Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10, Raidmax Element, Ximatek Eris, all share the same frame, they have different dimensions so its still different unlike the jonsbo re brands.


Why not Enermax Minimo.Q as well
http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=2&lv1=84&no=290


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I've thought about it and I've decided to list those cases on their own. Even though the Sharkoon QB ONE, Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10, Raidmax Element, Ximatek Eris, all share the same frame, they have different dimensions so its still different unlike the jonsbo re brands.
> Added you. Did you add the case feet on the side?


I added them to the side, but then moved them back to the bottom so it fitted better in my desk


----------



## NFSxperts

I've updated by jonsbo C2 build. The 460GTX was making everything else overheat so I swapped it for a 750ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> Why not Enermax Minimo.Q as well
> http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=2&lv1=84&no=290


Added. Thanks for the heads up











*Enermax Minimo.Q*
370 x 225 x 186mm / 15.5L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


----------



## Duality92

http://www.overclock.net/t/1552544/scratch-build-dualitys-the-tiny-tower-14l-r-itx-atx-psu-watercooled

custom case, 14.6L without the feet (14.7L with the feet probably), ATX PSU, ITX motherboard, 270mm GPU with air cooling or 120/140mm radiator with 170mm GPU with thick 240mm radiator (up to 80mm thick in push or pull or 60mm in push/pull)


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

how much additional CPU cooler height does the SFX psu give you over the ~80mm an ATX psu provides? in guessing depending on the conversion bracket maybe close to 95mm? would be great if you could measure that for me - looking at picking one up for a HTPC/light gamer rig with a short gtx960 and maybe an i5/cheap xeon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I've updated by jonsbo C2 build. The 460GTX was making everything else overheat so I swapped it for a 750ti.
> 
> Added. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enermax Minimo.Q*
> 370 x 225 x 186mm / 15.5L
> [m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
> Product Page


----------



## remixedMind

finally got the L3







here`s the build log


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> how much additional CPU cooler height does the SFX psu give you over the ~80mm an ATX psu provides? in guessing depending on the conversion bracket maybe close to 95mm? would be great if you could measure that for me - looking at picking one up for a HTPC/light gamer rig with a short gtx960 and maybe an i5/cheap xeon.


Using a SFX psu in the jonsbo C2 would only give you an extra 10mm of space. The distance from the motherboard to the SFX psu is less than 100mm.


----------



## mbondPDX

I posted my build elsewhere, but figure you guys might appreciate it too. Just finished putting it under water about a week ago and haven't even really had a chance to game on it with a newborn.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Ncase M1 V2
i7-4770k
Maximus Impact VI
EVGA GTX 980 SC
2 x 8GB Crucial VLP
Samsung Evo 250GB
HGST 1TB 2.5"
Silverstone SX600-G


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Using a SFX psu in the jonsbo C2 would only give you an extra 10mm of space. The distance from the motherboard to the SFX psu is less than 100mm.


ohhhh i was looking at putting a Noctua NH-L12 in it, but i think 93mm might be very tight, unless i reduce it by using a thin 120mm fan (but i really want the Noctua fan!). instead i think i may have to go for the Silverstone NT06-Pro (at 82mm high) and put a 25mm fan (Noctua PPC maybe) under the heatsink - do you think thats likely to be viable?

its a pity there arent offset ATX/SFX adapter plates.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> its a pity there arent offset ATX/SFX adapter plates.


If you have access to a drill, you can make one yourself! When you have a dremel and a saw, it becomes a piece of cake









Specification for SFX panel cutout: (From the SFX12V Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.0, Appenix C)



Specification for ATX PSU mounting hole placement: (From the ATX Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.2)



Have fun!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> If you have access to a drill, you can make one yourself! When you have a dremel and a saw, it becomes a piece of cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specification for SFX panel cutout: (From the SFX12V Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.0, Appenix C)
> 
> 
> 
> Specification for ATX PSU mounting hole placement: (From the ATX Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.2)
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


this could be doable - im not exactly a metalworking whizz - ill have to have a loof and see if i can modify an existing sfx bracket with a drill and see how much room i can get out of it. i always found it strange that the brackets centered the SFX psu, given that an offset bracket can be oriented in basically any direction to suit a given case.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> this could be doable - im not exactly a metalworking whizz - ill have to have a loof and see if i can modify an existing sfx bracket with a drill and see how much room i can get out of it. i always found it strange that the brackets centered the SFX psu, given that an offset bracket can be oriented in basically any direction to suit a given case.


Yeah I find that to be pretty strange, too. Well you could make that bracket out of wood if that makes it easier for you









I think the reason might be that the screws for the SFX PSU would interfere with the cutout for the ATX PSU, so you'd have to use a thicker sheet and countersunk screws in order to make it as much offset as possible.


----------



## ccRicers

The adapter brackets not being offset in location forced me to be a bit more creative in planning my water cooling loop. If I could offset the PSU all the way to one corner of the case, I'd have more room to run tubes, wires and stuff.

I will probably make a custom bracket anyways. The steel bracket that came included with my Silverstone power supply does not match the aluminum case at all.


----------



## veryrarium

I don't know if different Silverstone SFX PSUs come with different SFX->ATX adapter bracket, but the one that came with my 450W 80+Gold has the SFX cutout _not_ centered, it's indeed offset to a side, but not all the way as that would interfere with one of the four screws for the ATX PSU (the one that's not located at a corner of the 150mm x 86mm box.) The cutout could have been further offset had the designer decided to provide the ATX PSU mounting holes on the bracket _so that mounting the bracket onto a PC case is possible in only one orientation_, by omitting one of the two symmetrically located non-corner screw holes. But that could result in an unwanted offsetting direction depending on the PC case in which this bracket gets used, since there's no guarantee that the specific case has the ATX PSU mounting holes for both orientations. And even if the case does provide ATX PSU mounting holes in both orientations, they have to leave some margin (say, at least 5mm or so) along the 150mm x 86mm box for the ATX PSU cutout, so one of the SFX screw holes on the bracket will still interfere with this chassis margin. (And it could be worse, the AC inlet on the SFX unit may interefere with this margin too if it's too wide.) Here is an example of such adapter bracket provided by the case manufacturer themselves:


----------



## ivoryg37

Finally put my L3 together. It is probably the best htpc case to me.

G3258
Cryorig c1 cooler
Msi 750 ti
HDPlex 160


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally put my L3 together. It is probably the best htpc case to me.
> 
> G3258
> Cryorig c1 cooler
> Msi 750 ti
> HDPlex 160


I need more pics of that build!









What are the temps on the MSI? Is it quiet?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I need more pics of that build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the temps on the MSI? Is it quiet?


I will definitely get back to you on this. I'm still installing all the windows update and etc. From what I can tell thought, the cryorig and msi is pretty quiet just idle and watching YouTube though. I still have to install steam and then I'm see how it handles GTA V in this case


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> I don't know if different Silverstone SFX PSUs come with different SFX->ATX adapter bracket, but the one that came with my 450W 80+Gold has the SFX cutout _not_ centered, it's indeed offset to a side, but not all the way as that would interfere with one of the four screws for the ATX PSU (the one that's not located at a corner of the 150mm x 86mm box.) The cutout could have been further offset had the designer decided to provide the ATX PSU mounting holes on the bracket _so that mounting the bracket onto a PC case is possible in only one orientation_, by omitting one of the two symmetrically located non-corner screw holes. But that could result in an unwanted offsetting direction depending on the PC case in which this bracket gets used, since there's no guarantee that the specific case has the ATX PSU mounting holes for both orientations. And even if the case does provide ATX PSU mounting holes in both orientations, they have to leave some margin (say, at least 5mm or so) along the 150mm x 86mm box for the ATX PSU cutout, so one of the SFX screw holes on the bracket will still interfere with this chassis margin. (And it could be worse, the AC inlet on the SFX unit may interefere with this margin too if it's too wide.) Here is an example of such adapter bracket provided by the case manufacturer themselves:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow i want to know where to get one of these - which case is this? looks like a CM Elite 1xx series to me - wonder if they sell spares....


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally put my L3 together. It is probably the best htpc case to me.
> 
> G3258
> Cryorig c1 cooler
> Msi 750 ti
> HDPlex 160
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good to see you got it together







im still waiting for some small stuff from ebay to finish mine


----------



## veryrarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> wow i want to know where to get one of these - which case is this? looks like a CM Elite 1xx series to me - wonder if they sell spares....


It's the Xigmatek Eris/Raidmax Element/Enermax Minimo.Q/Sharkoon QB-One/Sharkoon Shark-Zone C10.
I don't know about any of them generously providing the bracket alone if you make a request directly.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=282124

so frustrated i only found this now - the Metis was the other contender with the Jonsbo C2 for my larger HTPC conversion, but i hated the top mounted GPU. typical.


----------



## iFreilicht

What's the problem with the top mounted GPU? If the metis had ventialtion holes in the top, that would probably a better solution than having the GPU at the bottom.


----------



## Duality92

Top mounted like this?http://www.overclock.net/t/1552544/scratch-build-dualitys-the-tiny-tower-14l-r-itx-atx-psu-watercooled


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What's the problem with the top mounted GPU? If the metis had ventialtion holes in the top, that would probably a better solution than having the GPU at the bottom.


no metis ive seen as top ventilation - show me these!

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1720&products_id=30036


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> no metis ive seen as top ventilation - show me these!
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1720&products_id=30036


There IS a high end system Manufacturer that is using the Metis (Europen I believe-I'll search later)
These had a 120mm fan hole on the top for cooling.

I have a Metis I want to mod
I'm trying to decide if I want to do "air holes" or "slots" on the top of it for cooling.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So according to WCCF, the 390X is going to be triple DP and single HDMI reference. The top slot is nothing more than a vent, so single-slot brackets are usable. On one hand, this is really neat for SFF builds; it's basically crossfire 7970s with triple the bandwidth and no crossfire problems. On the other hand, it's still 28nm GCN and will probably be very hot compared to a Titan X. Your thoughts?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I need more pics of that build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the temps on the MSI? Is it quiet?


I've been playing GTA on the MSI in the L3 for about 3 days now. The temperature aren't bad. Running 1920x1080 at high the temp were around 75c but I lowered the resolution to 1360x768 to normal texture and now it runs at 45c at about 60 frames(vsync, without vsync the game gets stuttering when driving fast but with it on it doesn't).

I'm pleased with the MSI though. It's completely silent at idle and only as loud as a Xbox 360 fan while playing games so ita pretty perfect. Definitely a great console replacement case


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So according to WCCF, the 390X is going to be triple DP and single HDMI reference. The top slot is nothing more than a vent, so single-slot brackets are usable. On one hand, this is really neat for SFF builds; it's basically crossfire 7970s with triple the bandwidth and no crossfire problems. On the other hand, it's still 28nm GCN and will probably be very hot compared to a Titan X. Your thoughts?


it comes with a 120mm single fan rad like the 295x2 from what I know, so I think you'd easily cool that card with a larger rad in an M1 or SG13. Once the Nova is out, we may also see builds with two of these in CF.
Not sure about noise though, I guess a 240mm rad may fix that problem, but you never know.


----------



## remixedMind

I put the system together to see how it fits, its a temporary fit until i receive some stuff


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> finally got the L3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here`s the build log


Added. Congrats! You finally received it after more than a month









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> I posted my build elsewhere, but figure you guys might appreciate it too. Just finished putting it under water about a week ago and haven't even really had a chance to game on it with a newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ncase M1 V2
> i7-4770k
> Maximus Impact VI
> EVGA GTX 980 SC
> 2 x 8GB Crucial VLP
> Samsung Evo 250GB
> HGST 1TB 2.5"
> Silverstone SX600-G


Looking good. I love how the tubing is right in the middle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Finally put my L3 together. It is probably the best htpc case to me.
> 
> G3258
> Cryorig c1 cooler
> Msi 750 ti
> HDPlex 160


Nice build. Nice and fully packed


----------



## Jimbags

So I got this tony acer case online for $10 ( Also got a 19 inch monitor and some old P4 stuff..). It measures up to 7.40L :-D I reused the motherboard as its the only one that would fit. Its like mITX but has 2 pcie slots a x16 and x1. I put in my Old e8400, 4Gb RAM, GTX 750Ti, 240Gb SSD and my WD Black 2Tb. It even has a full size ODD in it. Its now my new htpc running Win7 home premium. Its more than powerful enough for a htpc and so tiny!
 Still more to do more pics soon


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So I got this tony acer case online for $10 ( Also got a 19 inch monitor and some old P4 stuff..). It measures up to 7.40L :-D I reused the motherboard as its the only one that would fit. Its like mITX but has 2 pcie slots a x16 and x1. I put in my Old e8400, 4Gb RAM, GTX 750Ti, 240Gb SSD and my WD Black 2Tb. It even has a full size ODD in it. Its now my new htpc running Win7 home premium. Its more than powerful enough for a htpc and so tiny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more to do more pics soon


Pretty nice, but why did you use a flex riser for the GPU when there are expansion slots in the case you could use?

Is the motherboard 170*210mm by any chance? Because then it would be about the size of mDTX.


----------



## Duality92

is it a motherboard like this one? This is what I have in my HTPC, modded for a Xeon E5420 ^^ with a AMD HD 5450.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> is it a motherboard like this one? This is what I have in my HTPC, modded for a Xeon E5420 ^^ with a AMD HD 5450.


Very similar shape. The pcie x1 and x16 are opposite though thats why I had to use the riser. The x16 slot is right up against the side so my 750ti was about 8mm too thick. Worked out ok though



Banana and keyboard for scale :-D
Dont know if the xeon mod will work with the acer board?? It would be awesome if it did though. Although the E8400 Does a pretty good job


----------



## Duality92

or the xeon isn't needed, it's just for giggles mostly. I plan to fold on it eventually.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Very similar shape. The pcie x1 and x16 are opposite though thats why I had to use the riser. The x16 slot is right up against the side so my 750ti was about 8mm too thick. Worked out ok though
> 
> Banana and keyboard for scale :-D
> Dont know if the xeon mod will work with the acer board?? It would be awesome if it did though. Although the E8400 Does a pretty good job


Is that the Acer Aspire X3900 series? Do you have the dimensions of it?
m-itx with 2 expansion slots is the m-DTX form factor


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Is that the Acer Aspire X3900 series? Do you have the dimensions of it?
> m-itx with 2 expansion slots is the m-DTX form factor


Its the aspire AX1800. Yeah 2 expansion slots. Going to try and mod it a little. Get rid of the acer badging etc


----------



## ccRicers

That's a nice deal you got for the Acer. I plan to get a off-the shelf PC case too, the Dell Optiplex sff case. But I'm gonna keep it as stock looking as possible on the outside. It will look great with a ultra wide Dell monitor


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Its the aspire AX1800. Yeah 2 expansion slots. Going to try and mod it a little. Get rid of the acer badging etc


To confirm, are the dimensions are 265 x 352 x 100mm at 9.3 Liters?


*Acer Aspire AX1800*
265 x 352x 100mm / 9.3L
[m-itx, dual slot, FlexATX]
OEM Case


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's a nice deal you got for the Acer. I plan to get a off-the shelf PC case too, the Dell Optiplex sff case. But I'm gonna keep it as stock looking as possible on the outside. It will look great with a ultra wide Dell monitor


Thats an awesome idea. Sleeper case


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> To confirm, are the dimensions are 265 x 352 x 100mm at 9.3 Liters?
> 
> That is the case, my measurements were internal though. Equalling 7.41L all up. I think your measurements would be external.
> 
> 
> *Acer Aspire AX1800*
> 265 x 352x 100mm / 9.3L
> [m-itx, dual slot, FlexATX]
> OEM Case


----------



## NFSxperts

Added the Rajintek Mentis and cleaned up the FAQ section.[]/tr]


*Raijintek METIS*
190 x 277 x 254mm / 13.4L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> That is the case, my measurements were internal though. Equalling 7.41L all up. I think your measurements would be external.


Added your second case to the club







We use external dimensions, besides its harder to measure the insides. If the internal dimensions are significantly smaller than the external dimension, then there's alot of wasted space.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added the Rajintek Mentis and cleaned up the FAQ section.[]/tr]
> 
> 
> *Raijintek METIS*
> 190 x 277 x 254mm / 13.4L
> [m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
> Product Page
> 
> 
> Added your second case to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use external dimensions, besides its harder to measure the insides. If the internal dimensions are significantly smaller than the external dimension, then there's alot of wasted space.


Oh ok :-D
I really love the look of the METIS.
I think there needs to be more sff cases with a 5.25 bay for fan controller or ODD. Or at least a slim ODD. Im hoping to get the Parvum S2.0, if I do im going to mod it to fit a slim ODD. I still use one every now and then..


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Erhmahgaaash
700W SFX-L PSU and it's 80+ Platinum. Hide your wallets people.
www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/anton-shilov/silverstone-debuts-ultra-small-700w-sfx-psu-with-80-plus-platinum-certificate/


----------



## Deaam

My next lian li, waiting to be shipped for some modding..

Going to stuff GTX970 Sli + mATX + ATX PSU + SSD's + HDD in that tiny case. Air cooled this time, since I'm on budget..

The case will need heavy modding, like my U2 "back in the days"







is anyone interested in buildlog once i start working on that?


----------



## sarj nicolai

Can i join with this?

Jonsbo V3+
Hardwarelabs Nemesis 140GTX
XSPC GTX670 block
Samsung 850 250gb
WD 2tb
Silverstone SFX450


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Oh ok :-D
> I really love the look of the METIS.
> I think there needs to be more sff cases with a 5.25 bay for fan controller or ODD. Or at least a slim ODD. Im hoping to get the Parvum S2.0, if I do im going to mod it to fit a slim ODD. I still use one every now and then..


It's the same layout as the Prodigy M, but made SFF for ITX. Smart decision Raijintek!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> My next lian li, waiting to be shipped for some modding..
> 
> Going to stuff GTX970 Sli + mATX + ATX PSU + SSD's + HDD in that tiny case. Air cooled this time, since I'm on budget..
> 
> The case will need heavy modding, like my U2 "back in the days"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone interested in buildlog once i start working on that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes I am! This is great, i really want to see what you do with it. I suspect you'll cut out the mainboard mount to fit the mATX board in vertically?


----------



## Deaam

Yeah, Vertically and inverted layout GPUs on top and psu bottom, also the case will need 1cm more depth, but i have ideas for it.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> Yeah, Vertically and inverted layout GPUs on top and psu bottom, also the case will need 1cm more depth, but i have ideas for it.


Very cool, I'll surely be following that build log!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Erhmahgaaash
> 700W SFX-L PSU and it's 80+ Platinum. Hide your wallets people.
> www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/anton-shilov/silverstone-debuts-ultra-small-700w-sfx-psu-with-80-plus-platinum-certificate/


I saw that as well, apparently it might be overclockers UK that requested it to be made, although I would preferred a lower wattage and quieter SFX-L version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> My next lian li, waiting to be shipped for some modding..
> 
> Going to stuff GTX970 Sli + mATX + ATX PSU + SSD's + HDD in that tiny case. Air cooled this time, since I'm on budget..
> 
> The case will need heavy modding, like my U2 "back in the days"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone interested in buildlog once i start working on that?


Yah! Some new faces in this club. I can't wait to see how it turns out as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarj nicolai*
> 
> Can i join with this?
> 
> Jonsbo V3+
> Hardwarelabs Nemesis 140GTX
> XSPC GTX670 block
> Samsung 850 250gb
> WD 2tb
> Silverstone SFX450


Looks great! Did you have a build log? or larger pics?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well if the PSU proves quieter than the 600W SFX I've been eyeing,and is indeed a similar price like Tony Ou said,I'd be very interested in it.


----------



## QinX

I've ordered a new HTPC for myself, I couldn't stand the AMD E450 I have had running since 2012.
It is going to be demoted from HTPC/Downloader/NAS to just being a NAS.

Replacing it will be:
Intel Core i7-4785T
Gigabyte GA-H81TN
Akasa Euler
2 Sticks of Crucial SODIMM 4GB CT51264BF160BJ
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

It is total overkill in terms of CPU horsepower and totally not future proof, but I don't really care, I just want it to run fast and not have to wait all the time like I'm doing now.
Although it doesn't have HDMI 2.0 it does have HDMI 1.4a so I will be able to view 4K24p.
I will be doing a mod somewhere in the future to add Front USB and audio.
It is going to be a nice leap from a AMD E450 with 5 Hard drives and 2 fans to a completely fanless build.
Another thing I can do now that the E450 just couldn't handle is Steam Inhome streaming.

Here is a picture of the case:
Akasa Euler
228 x 187 x 61.5mm (WxDxH)
2.62 Liters


Parts have been ordered and I will shoot some pictures of it once everything is in.


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone here have any experience with the embedded boards with a Celeron J1900 processor? I like the low cost for a board/CPU combo, its low power consumption and for that reason it's also clocked to low speeds, but hey it's also got 4 cores so not that bad







Would it bottleneck a lot of modern games, in particular with a GTX 960? Here is the ASRock Q1900 which I am hoping to get sometime.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Gaming on it I would imagine is not very good. It would definitely bottleneck a GTX 960.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8595/the-battle-of-bay-trail-d-gigabyte-j1900n-d3v-asus-j1900i-c-review/8


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Gaming on it I would imagine is not very good. It would definitely bottleneck a GTX 960.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8595/the-battle-of-bay-trail-d-gigabyte-j1900n-d3v-asus-j1900i-c-review/8


Interesting, thanks for the link. The only thing I had going for it was this build on [H] that inspired the idea. It uses the same board with a 1x riser connecting a GTX 750 Ti which is in a different league. My aim is for 1080p gaming, nothing more than that.

I have a spare G1840, so maybe I'll just use that and underclock/undervolt it a little so I can maintain some quieter cooling.


----------



## NFSxperts

Apparently Corsair is making a 600W SFX PSU for their bulldog case. Corsair SF600
http://imgur.com/a/RSCVZ
It will have a 92mm fan and the modular connectors are different than the SilverStone SX600-G.
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=781791&postcount=1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QinX*
> 
> I've ordered a new HTPC for myself, I couldn't stand the AMD E450 I have had running since 2012.
> It is going to be demoted from HTPC/Downloader/NAS to just being a NAS.
> 
> Replacing it will be:
> Intel Core i7-4785T
> Gigabyte GA-H81TN
> Akasa Euler
> 2 Sticks of Crucial SODIMM 4GB CT51264BF160BJ
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> 
> It is total overkill in terms of CPU horsepower and totally not future proof, but I don't really care, I just want it to run fast and not have to wait all the time like I'm doing now.
> Although it doesn't have HDMI 2.0 it does have HDMI 1.4a so I will be able to view 4K24p.
> I will be doing a mod somewhere in the future to add Front USB and audio.
> It is going to be a nice leap from a AMD E450 with 5 Hard drives and 2 fans to a completely fanless build.
> Another thing I can do now that the E450 just couldn't handle is Steam Inhome streaming.
> 
> Here is a picture of the case:
> Akasa Euler
> 228 x 187 x 61.5mm (WxDxH)
> 2.62 Liters
> 
> Parts have been ordered and I will shoot some pictures of it once everything is in.


Can't wait to see it. You're right, the i7 is overkill, but even a Pentium would be faster compared to the E450.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with the embedded boards with a Celeron J1900 processor? I like the low cost for a board/CPU combo, its low power consumption and for that reason it's also clocked to low speeds, but hey it's also got 4 cores so not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it bottleneck a lot of modern games, in particular with a GTX 960? Here is the ASRock Q1900 which I am hoping to get sometime.


Silvermont > Kabini, but not by a whole lot. Would you try playing with a dGPU on an Athlon 5350? If not, the J1900 wouldn't be much better.

The FX 4100 had 4 "cores" too. Still didn't make that horrible product any better. I guess the selling point of the J1900 is the simplified shopping cart list, because you don't have to worry about 3 separate things (CPU, board, cooler). It's also more efficient than the Athlon 5350, but I can't see why you would want to do any serious gaming on it. Here, J1800/1900 board combos are also quite expensive, you could have a G3258 + H81I for just a teeny bit more.

I mean, it's not like you don't have experience with what kind of power 1080p demands, seeing as to your (former?) possession of a HD 7950. I can't understand the reasoning behind the linked SFF build at all; is that guy trying to stream or is he trying to game? If he was serious about gaming, he should never have considered the embedded Celeron. If he was serious about saving money, he shouldn't have bought a 750 Ti or the J1900. AM1 would have been a better choice for him.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Jaguar cores in Kabini? Based on K8. They're four cores like we knew them between 2005, when AMD launched the first dual-core Opteron, and 2011 or whenever Bulldozer launched.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Jaguar cores in Kabini? Based on K8. They're four cores like we knew them between 2005, when AMD launched the first dual-core Opteron, and 2011 or whenever Bulldozer launched.


I thought Jaguar was a development of Bobcat from Brazos. I remembered Bobcat to be kinda like an OOO Atom, but something new for AMD.

Do you mean IPC-wise?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The cat cores as a whole - I guess Bobcat was first - were derived from K8. They've been updated since then of course, but they share a ton of design aspects IIRC. Saying Jaguar came from K8 is like saying Haswell came from Core. There are several major steps in between, but you can trace the lineage (?) back to the earlier architecture.


----------



## iFreilicht

Fractal launched two new cases:

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/news/new-products-launched-at-computex

But unfortunately, it seems like the Core 500 is slightly above the limit at 20.5L. The Node 202 looks very interesting, though.


----------



## void

The Node 202 looks nicer than their Silverstone counterparts I think, could be my next build. I also quite like the look of the Silverstone ML06-E


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So this just happened:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/605581864380735489
> 
> Well this is unexpected. This is not just taking the X99 Micro and tacking on a Type C conector either. The caps are blacked out, CMOS battery is moved to a very convenient location. M.2 supports a useful length SSD, hopefully the M.2 has the lanes to be worthwhile without gimping the bottom slot.
> 
> If this keeps the 3.0 x8 support on the bottom slot and the Asus is really 2.0 x4 on the 4th slot I may have found my new motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tv/show/2015/06/New_X99_and_early_Intel_Skylake_motherboards_from_EVGA
> 
> No price point but delivering in July


If you look closely, you can see "PCIE_X8" under the third x16/fourth-position x16 slot. Meaning you can, for example, run crossfire/SLI with a space between the cards if you have a 5-slot mATX case. That leaves room for a sound card or PCIe SSD or WiFi or something to be sandwiched between them in the second/third-position slot.

I would say kudos to EVGA, but this is such an obvious design choice (that nobody ever makes) that I'm not sure it's warranted.









...Alright, fine, kudos to EVGA.







I see only improvements and no drawbacks, minor or major, to the update. Everything is either better or remains as it was. I'm glad to see nothing (except maybe M.2?) using the PCH's PCIe lanes. There isn't a reason to use them at all on X99 at this form-factor.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Fractal launched two new cases:
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/news/new-products-launched-at-computex
> 
> But unfortunately, it seems like the Core 500 is slightly above the limit at 20.5L. The Node 202 looks very interesting, though.


On the Core 500 page, it says 19.5 liters but the volume doesn't match up.
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/core-series/core-500

Case volume: 19.5 liters
Case dimensions (WxHxD): 250 x 203 x 367 mm = 18.6L
Case dimensions - with feet/screws/protrusions: 250 x 213 x 380 mm = 20.2

Also, could the Integra 450W SFX in the node202 use the same FSP design as the SilverStone ST45SF Bronze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> The Node 202 looks nicer than their Silverstone counterparts I think, could be my next build. I also quite like the look of the Silverstone ML06-E


Silverstone also has the Raven RVZ02 and the Milo ML08
http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/silverstone-gehaeuse-in-e-atx-bis-mini-itx-auf-der-computex-2015/

I don't like the design of the ML08 but I do like the handle.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

i suspect the fractal SFX will by the same OEM (enhance i think?) that do the silverstone SFX PSU's - although given that 201 appears to be the year of SFF based on the releases so far it could be that another OEM is doing them for corsair/fractal


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i suspect the fractal SFX will by the same OEM (enhance i think?) that do the silverstone SFX PSU's - although given that 201 appears to be the year of SFF based on the releases so far it could be that another OEM is doing them for corsair/fractal


Can't find the post but the casing on the Fractal SFX is almost identical to the SilverStone 450W Bronze, so it's an Enhance unit.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I saw this on Newegg:
> 
> Dual fan, single slot 750 TI from MSI. (N750TI-2GD5TLP)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any information on if you can remove the VGA port and use another bracket so it is low profile.
> 
> Sorry if this is old news and if anyone has any reviews on it, I will gladly accept them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N750Ti-2GD5TLP.html#hero-overview
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127836


any reviews on this card yet?

i'm upgrading my SFF dell and heat and wattage and size are a concern.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558261/gt-730-128bit-ddr3-vs-64-bit-gddr5-and-other-questions/10#post_23993174

so far so good it's running well with upgrades. maybe i should post pics.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Silverstone also has the Raven RVZ02 and the Milo ML08
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/silverstone-gehaeuse-in-e-atx-bis-mini-itx-auf-der-computex-2015/
> 
> I don't like the design of the ML08 but I do like the handle.


Yeah the handle actually seems like a good idea for these super small cases and should be completely usable. But I'm not sold on the looks of either, I'd rather stick to the ML06-E as I can live with half height expansion cards. Thinking about it I'd also love to see an update to ML04 with black interior, more 2.5inch bays and a proper aluminium front panel so I can get more RAM in my PC.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i suspect the fractal SFX will by the same OEM (enhance i think?) that do the silverstone SFX PSU's - although given that 201 appears to be the year of SFF based on the releases so far it could be that another OEM is doing them for corsair/fractal


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Can't find the post but the casing on the Fractal SFX is almost identical to the SilverStone 450W Bronze, so it's an Enhance unit.


Like I said before, the SilversStone ST45SF 80+Bronze is a FSP unit, not enhance.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=196
The ST45SF-G 80+Gold and SX600-G is enhance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any reviews on this card yet?
> 
> i'm upgrading my SFF dell and heat and wattage and size are a concern.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558261/gt-730-128bit-ddr3-vs-64-bit-gddr5-and-other-questions/10#post_23993174
> 
> so far so good it's running well with upgrades. maybe i should post pics.


Be careful, that looks like a dualslot card with a 1 slot bracket as well.
http://www.msi.com/media/product/five_pictures5_3267_20140925164443.png62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Like I said before, the SilversStone ST45SF 80+Bronze is a FSP unit, not enhance.


My bad. Here's the post BTW: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041637920&postcount=69


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Like I said before, the SilversStone ST45SF 80+Bronze is a FSP unit, not enhance.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=196
> The ST45SF-G 80+Gold and SX600-G is enhance.
> Be careful, that looks like a dualslot card with a 1 slot bracket as well.
> http://www.msi.com/media/product/five_pictures5_3267_20140925164443.png62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png


yeah but if that's like a 1cm taller than the bracket i might be able to fit it in. i've widened up the room inside for taller gfx cards.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> yeah but if that's like a 1cm taller than the bracket i might be able to fit it in. i've widened up the room inside for taller gfx cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Um, why is that cooler on the wrong side of the GPU?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Um, why is that cooler on the wrong side of the GPU?


it's not, check the caps


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> it's not, check the caps


Yeah I see those, they are on the wrong side as well! What am I missing here? Normally, the primary component part for PCIe cards is the underside for regular ATX and the topside for reverse ATX. Why is the card in your picture having all components on the top?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any reviews on this card yet?
> 
> i'm upgrading my SFF dell and heat and wattage and size are a concern.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558261/gt-730-128bit-ddr3-vs-64-bit-gddr5-and-other-questions/10#post_23993174
> 
> so far so good it's running well with upgrades. maybe i should post pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah I see those, they are on the wrong side as well! What am I missing here? Normally, the primary component part for PCIe cards is the underside for regular ATX and the topside for reverse ATX. Why is the card in your picture having all components on the top?


Well, he did say he is upgrading a Dell so it looks like he has an Optiplex and they have some funky motherboard layouts, his is backwards DTX.


----------



## ccRicers

[double posted]


----------



## cdoublejj

and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.


This slot does indeed go in to the PSU, it cut the PSU temps in half they had to be ATLEAST 90c the caps inside are rated for 105c and they all bulged and leaking. likely not purely due to temps but, also age. it was so hot the out case cover was warm to the touch and the air coming out was rather warm. now only luke war air comes out the slot the is right in front of one of the internal PSU heat sinks so think that is why it helps so well.








i found where that black missing screw i forgot to reinstall goes!







i also need a VGA cover for the old VGA connector.

i just need a GT 730 or GTX 750 Ti, also wanna embed the wireless controller receiver. cpu never seems to go about high 40s or 50c tops. HDD never really seems to get more than luke warm.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> 
> This slot does indeed go in to the PSU, it cut the PSU temps in half they had to be ATLEAST 90c the caps inside are rated for 105c and they all bulged and leaking. likely not purely due to temps but, also age. it was so hot the out case cover was warm to the touch and the air coming out was rather warm. now only luke war air comes out the slot the is right in front of one of the internal PSU heat sinks so think that is why it helps so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found where that black missing screw i forgot to reinstall goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also need a VGA cover for the old VGA connector.
> 
> i just need a GT 730 or GTX 750 Ti, also wanna embed the wireless controller receiver. cpu never seems to go about high 40s or 50c tops. HDD never really seems to get more than luke warm.


I love it. Re-purposing older prebuilts can be a very cheap way to get a decent pc now. Some of the cases and mobo layouts are awesome too, especially for a SFF build.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, he did say he is upgrading a Dell so it looks like he has an Optiplex and they have some funky motherboard layouts, his is backwards DTX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This slot does indeed go in to the PSU, it cut the PSU temps in half they had to be ATLEAST 90c the caps inside are rated for 105c and they all bulged and leaking. likely not purely due to temps but, also age. it was so hot the out case cover was warm to the touch and the air coming out was rather warm. now only luke war air comes out the slot the is right in front of one of the internal PSU heat sinks so think that is why it helps so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found where that black missing screw i forgot to reinstall goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also need a VGA cover for the old VGA connector.
> 
> i just need a GT 730 or GTX 750 Ti, also wanna embed the wireless controller receiver. cpu never seems to go about high 40s or 50c tops. HDD never really seems to get more than luke warm.


Ah, it seems like the picture I saw previously was mirrored left to right, that's where my confusion came from









I wonder why all of these low profile GPUs don't have the DVI slot on the ribbon cable and use HDMI and DisplayPort on the main bracket. It's not like it would limit you in any way, they could even pack a second ribbon cable that allows a regular VGA port. And the 750 Ti would definitely benefit from DP in some cases, especially when you want to drive a multi-monitor setup from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I love it. Re-purposing older prebuilts can be a very cheap way to get a decent pc now. Some of the cases and mobo layouts are awesome too, especially for a SFF build.


If you quote a post with pictures, please mark that part of it in the editor and then press the speech-bubble icon at the top. That way the pictures will get collapsed in a spoiler element, which makes the thread easier to read and scroll through.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Ah, it seems like the picture I saw previously was mirrored left to right, that's where my confusion came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why all of these low profile GPUs don't have the DVI slot on the ribbon cable and use HDMI and DisplayPort on the main bracket. It's not like it would limit you in any way, they could even pack a second ribbon cable that allows a regular VGA port. And the 750 Ti would definitely benefit from DP in some cases, especially when you want to drive a multi-monitor setup from it.
> If you quote a post with pictures, please mark that part of it in the editor and then press the speech-bubble icon at the top. That way the pictures will get collapsed in a spoiler element, which makes the thread easier to read and scroll through.


well i've already used the VGA port st least one location. since it's small i take it places. it's my 2nd steam box, runs win 7 with kodi, steam big picture and joy2key. i may just have to get the 750 ti and if doesn't fit put it the living room htpc/steam box and take the gt640 out and use it or sell it and get a single slot gt730.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Corsair have a SFX PSU with a 92mm fan made by High Power. It's bundled with their Bulldog barebones ITX kit but will be available separately at some point.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Corsair have a SFX PSU with a 92mm fan made by High Power. It's bundled with their Bulldog barebones ITX kit but will be available separately at some point.


Do you have a source for the claim that the OEM is high power?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Do you have a source for the claim that the OEM is high power?


http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-sf600-sfx-psu,29317.html


----------



## WiSK

Interesting, thanks


----------



## remixedMind

99% done







more in the build log


----------



## tabascosauz

Anyone who's looking to build in the SG08 in the near future: remember to make up your mind completely on the CPU/cooler/motherboard/RAM combo before placing the motherboard in its eternal resting place. It's a real pain to change anything once you're done. A lot of SFF cases cannot accommodate a CPU cooler backplate cutout, but the SG08 goes a step further. Unless you are going solid-state only by duct taping it to the top of the PUS, as well as using either the ST45SF-G or SX600-G, it's going to be very hard to fiddle with the motherboard and the cooler components; just getting the board in and out is a pain. The PSU area frame has a protrusion over the motherboard, supposedly to connect with the hard drive cage, which also limits the space over the motherboard.

My two rigs are swapping places because I want more power to be in the SG08 and both to eventually go ITX (with SG08 in either a Mercury S3/Nova X2 and the Mini R2 in a smaller HTPC case), so I went and switched the 4160 and 4790K today. It should've been a simple switcheroo, but no, since the U9B goes wherever the i7 goes, with the stock cooler being too weak to handle the beefier CPU. Since the SG08 rig initially had the stock cooler over the i3-4160, it took a lot of wrestling to get the U9B and SecuFirm seated. I was also unable to swap the R7 265 and R9 280X as I initially wished; the SG08 can accommodate long cards and ones that are slightly more than 2 slots, but is very picky regarding cards that are taller than the PCIe bracket, because the annoying internal power cord extension gets in the way.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@Wisk yeah I do,read it in this article
www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-sf600-sfx-psu,29317.html


----------



## ShengLong16

Just wanted to share this build with The SFF Club

specs

I7 4790k at 4.6 GHZ
Zotac GTX 980 OC 1490 Mhz
16 GB Ram at 2400mhz
Crucial M100 512GB SSD
EK full cover waterblock
Bitspower Fittings
aquacomputer Fabwerk
RBG LED (lighting changes based on CPU Temp)

Here are some Pics


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> 
> This slot does indeed go in to the PSU, it cut the PSU temps in half they had to be ATLEAST 90c the caps inside are rated for 105c and they all bulged and leaking. likely not purely due to temps but, also age. it was so hot the out case cover was warm to the touch and the air coming out was rather warm. now only luke war air comes out the slot the is right in front of one of the internal PSU heat sinks so think that is why it helps so well.
> i found where that black missing screw i forgot to reinstall goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also need a VGA cover for the old VGA connector.
> 
> i just need a GT 730 or GTX 750 Ti, also wanna embed the wireless controller receiver. cpu never seems to go about high 40s or 50c tops. HDD never really seems to get more than luke warm.


Is that a Dell Optiplex 755? Nice mods BTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShengLong16*
> 
> Just wanted to share this build with The SFF Club
> 
> specs
> 
> I7 4790k at 4.6 GHZ
> Zotac GTX 980 OC 1490 Mhz
> 16 GB Ram at 2400mhz
> Crucial M100 512GB SSD
> EK full cover waterblock
> Bitspower Fittings
> aquacomputer Fabwerk
> RBG LED (lighting changes based on CPU Temp)
> 
> Here are some Pics


Sweet. Our second EVGA Hydro case. Got any pics of the back?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Is that a Dell Optiplex 755? Nice mods BTW
> Sweet. Our second EVGA Hydro case. Got any pics of the back?


indeed it is. if i could just get a 750 ti in it and further reduce GPU temps it'd be golden.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShengLong16*
> 
> Just wanted to share this build with The SFF Club
> 
> specs
> 
> I7 4790k at 4.6 GHZ
> Zotac GTX 980 OC 1490 Mhz
> 16 GB Ram at 2400mhz
> Crucial M100 512GB SSD
> EK full cover waterblock
> Bitspower Fittings
> aquacomputer Fabwerk
> RBG LED (lighting changes based on CPU Temp)
> 
> Here are some Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good stuff. Beautiful build. Welcome to the club


----------



## ShengLong16

Here is the requested pic of the back.... also will be installing this soon


----------



## ShengLong16

Thanks Wanou...

I am having another hadron chassis painted in an auto paint and installing the faceplate above wich is a anodized brushed aluminium. The hole is for a RGB antivandal switch.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShengLong16*
> 
> Thanks Wanou...
> 
> I am having another hadron chassis painted in an auto paint and installing the faceplate above wich is a anodized brushed aluminium. The hole is for a RGB antivandal switch.


Where can you get RGB vandal switches from? I've only ever seen dual LED ones.


----------



## ccRicers

Deepcool's making a new case and boy does it look sweet! Google translated link






I really like the top vent intakes. And the layout looks like a more compact Silverstone Fortress.


----------



## ShengLong16

Once i get the switch and make sure it is an RGB switch I will pass the source along


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Deepcool's making a new case and boy does it look sweet! Google translated link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the top vent intakes. And the layout looks like a more compact Silverstone Fortress.


clearly silverstones patent on the vertical layout has expired. either that or deepcool has given that the finger - looks awesome - go deepcool.


----------



## iFreilicht

Didn't Silverstone say that they hold this patent only in Taiwan and China but that they would not enforce it and let it expire anyway? I think Tony said that on [H], he at least made some statement regarding that.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That looks sweet. I remember the NCASE guys originally wanted the M1 to be vertical until they found out about the patent. If deepcool get away with it maybe the can go back to that design as well.


----------



## cdoublejj

Just bought this for Optiplex, gonna see if it will fit or can be made to fit like the GT240.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127836


----------



## xP_0nex

I'll add to this.



Setup is as followed:
Intel Core i5 4690k
EVGA Z97 Stinger WIFI
16GB Kingston FURY 1866
ASUS GTX 970 Mini
Silverstone SX600
Corsair H50
Intel 530 180GB SSD
2x WD Blue 1TB
NCASE M1 V3

Pic above has it running with the Noctua-NH-U9B-SE2, however, CPU and HDD temps were a bit on the high side after some time of gaming so I swapped in a spare Corsair H50 and added a 92mm fan blowing on the two HDDs and temps are somewhat better.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Just bought this for Optiplex, gonna see if it will fit or can be made to fit like the GT240.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127836


Be warned that it's a slot and a half high unless you swap the cooler. Should be a good upgrade if it fits though.


----------



## exodus1500

Love everyone's builds in here.

I am currently building a Hadron air case with 2 240mm radiators in it.

If anyone cares, here is the build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1558366/build-log-little-orange-hardon

Here are a couple of the current pics:


----------



## Jimbags

Nice work!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Be warned that it's a slot and a half high unless you swap the cooler. Should be a good upgrade if it fits though.


that's not tooooo bad, it's a true dual slot it will have to go in to the HTPC or go back but, 1.5 slot should be doable or just barley do able.


----------



## ivoryg37

Is there any cheap cases that are about the same size as the ISK-110 with a PCIe slot? I'm currently using the ISK-110 for a PFsense build but want to add a pcie wireless card to it.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Lone Industries L3 has 2 slots - but its te best option i can think of apart from maybe a Streacom chassis

quietpc have a full range of streacom chassis if you want to suss them out


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Lone Industries L3 has 2 slots - but its te best option i can think of apart from maybe a Streacom chassis
> 
> quietpc have a full range of streacom chassis if you want to suss them out


Technically, it only has 1.5 slots as you can only mount a single PCIe bracket on the back but the case allows for more space to make Low-profile GPUs fit. The space where the second bracket would normally go is vented and a little bit smaller than it would need to be for a second bracket to fit.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Lone Industries L3 has 2 slots - but its te best option i can think of apart from maybe a Streacom chassis
> 
> quietpc have a full range of streacom chassis if you want to suss them out


I currently have a L3 but I don't think I want to spend that much again on a case for a PFsense router lol. I was trying to get one under the 50$ range with a pcie slot so that I can still afford a picopsu as well lol


----------



## iFreilicht

So I've hit a wall with my current project when choosing a flex riser to use. I know the manufacturer already, but the question is whether I want a right or left angled riser.



With the right angle, I have a shorter ribbon cable and better airflow for the GPU exhaust, but I would need to make the case slightly thicker and it would prevent me from moving the GPU down a bit and swapping fans later on.
With the left angle, the side exhaust of the GPU is blocked a little bit, but it allows the case to be as slim as possible and gives more flexibility with the exact placement of the GPU.

If you could help me out here, I would be very grateful.


----------



## cdoublejj

well it doesn't fit. i removed the shroud and it does. i'll have to see if i can find a way too actively cool it well enough to stay below 100c under extended heavy use. all else fails i can find another use for it.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it doesn't fit. i removed the shroud and it does. i'll have to see if i can find a way too actively cool it well enough to stay below 100c under extended heavy use. all else fails i can find another use for it.


I guess using a 2.5" drive instead isn't an option? Because that would give you plenty of room.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I guess using a 2.5" drive instead isn't an option? Because that would give you plenty of room.


yeah my thoughts exactly. that's a 5tb so my movies and steam library will actually fit and the drive not be 99.9% full. the 5tb is already 45%-55% full. i'm gonna see if i can get a better flowing fan at the END of the heat sink. depsite being upside down BTX or what ever, Dell DID put some air holes next to the DVI/HDMI port are despite not begin design for more than single slot card. so there is a place for it to escape. and of course i can always drill more holes.







i've also though about taking a laptop heatpipe sink and bolting it to the core and since they have 90 degree bends using a the laptop cpu fan to put the air out the side of the case. being around 60 watts that might be doable. especially if i AS5 epoxy a second and or more heatsink(s) on the heat pipe or existing heatsink(s)


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> yeah my thoughts exactly. that's a 5tb so my movies and steam library will actually fit and the drive not be 99.9% full. the 5tb is already 45%-55% full. i'm gonna see if i can get a better flowing fan at the END of the heat sink. depsite being upside down BTX or what ever, Dell DID put some air holes next to the DVI/HDMI port are despite not begin design for more than single slot card. so there is a place for it to escape. and of course i can always drill more holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've also though about taking a laptop heatpipe sink and bolting it to the core and since they have 90 degree bends using a the laptop cpu fan to put the air out the side of the case. being around 60 watts that might be doable. especially if i AS5 epoxy a second and or more heatsink(s) on the heat pipe or existing heatsink(s)


You know that there's a 2TB 2.5" drive by Samsung that's just 9.5mm thick, right? You could easily put two, maybe even three of those in your rig, giving you similar storage with better thermals for the GPU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It would be a lot easier if you could custom-print PCBs. One SATA power and three SATA data connectors could house three laptop drives at half a desktop drive's footprint and hold 6TB, 6.75TB once Seagate gets their 750GB/platter drive to market.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There is recently a 4TB external drive by Samsung that is clearly too small to not be running a 2.5in drive. Probably a 15mm drive but still,in a desktop it should be epic.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There is recently a 4TB external drive by Samsung that is clearly too small to not be running a 2.5in drive. Probably a 15mm drive but still,in a desktop it should be epic.


That plus the 2TB 9.5mm drive would actually make ~25mm thickness which is what 3.5" drives use. Would be perfect for cdoublejjs use case.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There is recently a 4TB external drive by Samsung that is clearly too small to not be running a 2.5in drive. Probably a 15mm drive but still,in a desktop it should be epic.


RAID or JBOD 2TB is an option I bet. If it's a slow enough rotation speed, then six platters in a 15mm drive isn't 100% unreasonable. 5mm holds one, 7mm two, and 9.5mm three. Three more on top of that is an expected +6.75mm for 16.25mm total, which is probably within a margin of error.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> You know that there's a 2TB 2.5" drive by Samsung that's just 9.5mm thick, right? You could easily put two, maybe even three of those in your rig, giving you similar storage with better thermals for the GPU.


and better thermals for the chipset and CPU major time but, i already purchased the 5tb and 3 2.5" 2TBs would be more than budget allows, i went over big time with the 5tb and now the 750 ti. i'm trying to stop my self from upgrading too much in the future. i have too many projects.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and better thermals for the chipset and CPU major time but, i already purchased the 5tb and 3 2.5" 2TBs would be more than budget allows, i went over big time with the 5tb and now the 750 ti. i'm trying to stop my self from upgrading too much in the future. i have too many projects.


For now, 2 2TBs would be enough, and they wouldn't cost much more than your 5TB drive, so why not sell that one to pay for the new ones? You said you're trying to keep the GPU under 100°C, that doesn't sound too healthy. And ultimately, better thermals will prolong the life of your equipment, and as you will have a hard time replacing the mainboard, you should really make sure that it lasts as long as possible.

I see your point though. I think we all have a hard time stopping ourselves from upgrading too much


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> For now, 2 2TBs would be enough, and they wouldn't cost much more than your 5TB drive, so why not sell that one to pay for the new ones? You said you're trying to keep the GPU under 100°C, that doesn't sound too healthy. And ultimately, better thermals will prolong the life of your equipment, and as you will have a hard time replacing the mainboard, you should really make sure that it lasts as long as possible.
> 
> I see your point though. I think we all have a hard time stopping ourselves from upgrading too much


a number of reviews talk about them running hot, if the OEM has ANY brains they would HAVE to design this GPU for hot thermals. they likely better binned GPUs slapped on a smaller PCB. they may over clock well with good cooling. i'm already at 96c with a small fan slapped in there possibly not facing the right direction running at half speed. 2, 2tb would fill up cause they are like 1.7TB each and my 5tb is already have full and i have more shows and movies to keep adding to it constantly.

I think this could be a fun challenge. i'll try to brain storm and take pics of what ever i figure out.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> a number of reviews talk about them running hot, if the OEM has ANY brains they would HAVE to design this GPU for hot thermals. they likely better binned GPUs slapped on a smaller PCB. they may over clock well with good cooling. i'm already at 96c with a small fan slapped in there possibly not facing the right direction running at half speed. 2, 2tb would fill up cause they are like 1.7TB each and my 5tb is already have full and i have more shows and movies to keep adding to it constantly.
> 
> I think this could be a fun challenge. i'll try to brain storm and take pics of what ever i figure out.


Which gpu runs hot? Not the 750ti?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Which gpu runs hot? Not the 750ti?


the lp version yes. the card may not be hot but, think about its applications and where and what its being installed in.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I think this could be a fun challenge. i'll try to brain storm and take pics of what ever i figure out.


Well if you can make it work, that's just as good I guess. A shroud for the GPU airflow would certainly help, I feel.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Well if you can make it work, that's just as good I guess. A shroud for the GPU airflow would certainly help, I feel.


well in theory the the HDD caddy is acting as the shroud now. instead of expelling air form both ends it would be just one end and maybe the side. i'm gonna see if there is any room between the side of the cards and the case side cover for slim fans.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the lp version yes. the card may not be hot but, think about its applications and where and what its being installed in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the lp version yes. the card may not be hot but, think about its applications and where and what its being installed in.


Do you have a pic of the card? Thats really hot. My 750ti is fairly confined running 3dmark11, unigine vally or even furmark with 1350mhz core and 7000mhz mem it doesnt go above mid 70's. General use is around 44c.. Mine is the Galaxy 750ti slIM OC. Its low profile and 1.5 slots wide.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the lp version yes. the card may not be hot but, think about its applications and where and what its being installed in.


There really aren't any reasons why the GTX 750 Ti should be hitting nearly 100 degrees. Most AMD GPUs have their thermal shutdown at 105 or something. 96 is not acceptable in an actively cooled 750 Ti. Not really in a full height passive card either, but that's beside the point.

Have you tried a repaste? Is the PWM fan being controlled properly? GM107 is a very cool GPU and Nvidia silicon doesn't have an Achilles heel like Furmark is to GCN.

edit: sorry, I clearly am no longer capable of reading. It sucks that the board is so poorly designed that there is hardly any airflow. Anyways, try to get those temps down. They are very bad news for any BGA-mounted piece of silicon.


----------



## ccRicers

That must be quite a crappy board and BGA design for it to hit those temperatures. My 750 Ti never went past 80 C when it was doing mining duties, and it was stacked together right next to other similar cards (no risers).


----------



## Six-Strings

Which is the smallest non-modded case you can think of that can accommodate a 960 ITX and an i5s / i7s?

Is there any way to go below 12 litres or the Lian Li TU100?

The Jonsbos aren't available in Germany and the Sugos are just ugly.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Non-modded _case_? Mini-box made a special I/O shield for a very specific thin mITX board. It was a Bay Trail system though, so you'd need to modify the shield, but said shield had a single PCIe bracket. They don't make it anymore, but that's not modding the case, just the GPU and an I/O shield to fit an LGA board. It was designed to be used with the 2.5L M350.

Now, even though it's out of stock, many thin mITX board do come with both short and full I/O shields. Modifying the full shield wouldn't be too hard, but cooling might be a challenge and the metal is a bit thin; support needs to be added. An i5 or i7 T version, one that's low-clocked but with the standard turbo speeds, and a very small waterloop for the GPU _might_ work. Perhaps an AIO with a modified rad or four of the 40mm variety, as that's all the M350 supports.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> There really aren't any reasons why the GTX 750 Ti should be hitting nearly 100 degrees. Most AMD GPUs have their thermal shutdown at 105 or something. 96 is not acceptable in an actively cooled 750 Ti. Not really in a full height passive card either, but that's beside the point.
> 
> Have you tried a repaste? Is the PWM fan being controlled properly? GM107 is a very cool GPU and Nvidia silicon doesn't have an Achilles heel like Furmark is to GCN.
> 
> edit: sorry, I clearly am no longer capable of reading. It sucks that the board is so poorly designed that there is hardly any airflow. Anyways, try to get those temps down. They are very bad news for any BGA-mounted piece of silicon.


it's a good design it's the computers people put them in. low profile pretty much automatically relegates the product to slim form factor store bought computers and SSF power users. we all know which one was not designed for thermal ventilation. A good designing team would already know of all this and would be a good reason to get high binned chips that can take the heat. _(in theory would also oc well with good ventilation if it's designed to operate in heat that SHOULD mean nice head room)_


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Which is the smallest non-modded case you can think of that can accommodate a 960 ITX and an i5s / i7s?
> 
> Is there any way to go below 12 litres or the Lian Li TU100?
> 
> The Jonsbos aren't available in Germany and the Sugos are just ugly.


I'm working on it









There is the HG Computers Osmi, that may fit your bill quite nicely. I don't know about shipping times, you'll probably have to shoot them a mail.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the HG Computers Osmi, that may fit your bill quite nicely. I don't know about shipping times, you'll probably have to shoot them a mail.


Jonsbos are called Cooltek in Europe


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Jonsbos are called Cooltek in Europe


Yes, but what does that have to do with my comment?

EDIT: Nevermind, you were talking to Six-Strings


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,total misquote.


----------



## Six-Strings

Oh, right, thank you!

The Jonsbo, I mean coolcube, has around 10 liters, so it's even smaller, but it's also almost cubical, making it a bit more difficult to move around in my luggage. It also needs 4 40mm fans, so the reasonable price gets inflated quite a bit. It's 55 € for the case + 48 € for 4 Noctua fans, as opposed to the TU100, which is around 100 € + 15 € for one 120 mm fan.

Are there any better / smaller options than that? Again, no modding and an i5-S / 960 Mini.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Oh, right, thank you!
> 
> The Jonsbo, I mean coolcube, has around 10 liters, so it's even smaller, but it's also almost cubical, making it a bit more difficult to move around in my luggage. It also needs 4 40mm fans, so the reasonable price gets inflated quite a bit. It's 55 € for the case + 48 € for 4 Noctua fans, as opposed to the TU100, which is around 100 € + 15 € for one 120 mm fan.
> 
> Are there any better / smaller options than that? Again, no modding and an i5-S / 960 Mini.


Have you looked at the Osmi yet? It's a good 2 liters smaller, but it has a square footprint as well. Maybe the Fractal Node 202? That has a way slimmer profile.


----------



## Six-Strings

*Osmi*: Oh my glob, it's beautiful! But at ~170 € a bit steep. I might consider it if not for the fact that it only allows for 170 mm GPUs, which I can't find a single one of. The ASUS 960 is ever, ever so slightly longer at 171 mm (173 for the EVGA one I'd like).

*Node 202:* Perfect dimensions! I think that's the one I'm going to end up buying, although it's ugly as all hell.

And just so I can find it again:
http://www.cooltek.de/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/umx-serie/117/umx1-plus

That one is beautfiul, albeit 65% larger.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> *Osmi*: Oh my glob, it's beautiful! But at ~170 € a bit steep. I might consider it if not for the fact that it only allows for 170 mm GPUs, which I can't find a single one of. The ASUS 960 is ever, ever so slightly longer at 171 mm (173 for the EVGA one I'd like).
> 
> *Node 202:* Perfect dimensions! I think that's the one I'm going to end up buying, although it's ugly as all hell.
> 
> And just so I can find it again:
> http://www.cooltek.de/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/umx-serie/117/umx1-plus
> 
> That one is beautfiul, albeit 65% larger.


I think there's quite a bit of conflicting data on how long GPUs actually are, because some measure them from the end of the bracket, some from the far edge of the bracket flange. And I think with Osmi in particular, you can get 25mm more when you don't use the 3.5" HDD mount.
The GALAX 970 I'm using is specified as 195mm on the website, but It's actually 180mm long, just as an example.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Is it just me or do those Fury X numbers look broken?


----------



## dsmwookie

I think these new cars will be great for the itx crowd. My thought is the drivers just need some love.


----------



## Smanci

Performance is somewhat ok but the big deal breaker is that AIO cooler and power. I'm hoping Pascal will be efficient enough to be silently cooled with air.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Is it just me or do those Fury X numbers look broken?


It's as powerful as GM200. What's broken about them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Performance is somewhat ok but the big deal breaker is that AIO cooler. I'm hoping Pascal will be efficient enough to be silently cooled with air.


GP100/110/200/210 or whatever the flagship is? Probably not. Nvidia seems to stick to 250W for the ultimate die of some architecture. The "first-gen" flagship, if that makes sense, is around 200W (GK104 and GM204 as examples). GP106 or GP206 or whatever it'll be is, I bet anyway, 150W tops and around the same performance as GK110 or GM204. I have zero evidence to confirm this, but it seems logical based on the trends.

Now, since there's a node shrink to 16nm (?) involved, it might run even cooler. If they target laptops, then you can bet power consumption will be at a minimum.


----------



## ccRicers

Fury X is not the 980Ti killer some people were expecting, but it's still the best shorter card out there for now.

However for SFF minded folk it might not be short enough for some. Even when you take off its stock cooler and integrate your own, the Fury X card is going to be longer than a mini ITX board. It's 190.5mm long, so it may be a bit oversized in some cases where only SFF sized cards would work.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Fury X is not the 980Ti killer some people were expecting, but it's still the best shorter card out there for now.
> 
> However for SFF minded folk it might not be short enough for some. Even when you take off its stock cooler and integrate your own, the Fury X card is going to be longer than a mini ITX board. It's 190.5mm long, so it may be a bit oversized in some cases where only SFF sized cards would work.


ight that what the Fury Nano is for ?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ight that what the Fury Nano is for ?


Yeah, but it's not gonna be as powerful.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think there's quite a bit of conflicting data on how long GPUs actually are, because some measure them from the end of the bracket, some from the far edge of the bracket flange. And I think with Osmi in particular, you can get 25mm more when you don't use the 3.5" HDD mount.
> The GALAX 970 I'm using is specified as 195mm on the website, but It's actually 180mm long, just as an example.


Thank you, that's good to know, especially about the space saved by omitting the 3,5" HDD.
That makes the case really enticing, in spite of the insane price.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Thank you, that's good to know, especially about the space saved by omitting the 3,5" HDD.
> That makes the case really enticing, in spite of the insane price.


I can't guarantee that to be true, keep that in mind. You may want to search for images of complete builds inside there to make absolutely sure.
There is a thread on [H] where the designer talks about the case a bit (name's Gtek), and he said that he currently has to wait for 50 orders on the shop before he can actually manufacture a second run of the case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@CynicalUnicorn it loses performance with resolution drop. Rolls with Titan X in one game,slower than 970 in another. Nice and low power for multi monitor,cranks up when you play a Bluray. Fake drivers if you ask me.


----------



## ccRicers

Nuts to that, until they get better drivers I will have to go for something more consistent and reliable like a 980 Ti.


----------



## cdoublejj

so the first run on the 750 ti might as well have been passive.






76C max temp after running games like shadow of morodor (800x600), gta IV, Skyrim, and sleeping dogs

I wonder if installing the VGA plate will cause enough heat to build up on the back to raise temps another 4c. need to see if there are newer drivers.... wait i think i need to install nivida drivers, might improve perf, may also raise temps (more gpu utilization) might also fix the stuttering if i haven't installed them yet.

EDIT: Dell 755 Optiplex 750 Ti blower fan


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> so the first run on the 750 ti might as well have been passive.
> 
> 76C max temp after running games like shadow of morodor (800x600), gta IV, Skyrim, and sleeping dogs
> 
> I wonder if installing the VGA plate will cause enough heat to build up on the back to raise temps another 4c. need to see if there are newer drivers.... wait i think i need to install nivida drivers, might improve perf, may also raise temps (more gpu utilization) might also fix the stuttering if i haven't installed them yet.


No nvidia drivers ? Fan is prob sitting on 30% haha set it up properly then try again


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> No nvidia drivers ? Fan is prob sitting on 30% haha set it up properly then try again


if you look there is no fan at all what so ever, however i did wire up a toshiba laptop fan directly to the power supply. (with plug of course) the question is what are the voltage and how long will that fan last. it runs full tilt non stop. idle temps where in the 30s.

The thing about factory OCed video card is every once in a while 1 or 2 cards will not be fully stable and stutter.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ight that what the Fury Nano is for ?


For people who don't want monstrous heat output in a small case, and those who would rather have less power draw.

Having a rad pump that much heat into an SG05 alongside an air-cooled 4790K is not a good idea. And if you have a CLC on the 4790K, there's no room for a card like the Fury X without mods.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> if you look there is no fan at all what so ever, however i did wire up a toshiba laptop fan directly to the power supply. (with plug of course) the question is what are the voltage and how long will that fan last. it runs full tilt non stop. idle temps where in the 30s.
> 
> The thing about factory OCed video card is every once in a while 1 or 2 cards will not be fully stable and stutter.


If its factory OC'd then it should be stable and not stutter? I dont see why you said that? What cooling did it have to start with?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> If its factory OC'd then it should be stable and not stutter? I dont see why you said that? What cooling did it have to start with?


dual fans but, there area quite a few posts here on OCN where people complain about stutter on factory oced cards, they told to download an OC utility, under clock and low and behold and the stuttering stops. the binning/testing procedures at the factory aren't always perfect. then again defective products are nothing new.


----------



## void

Yeah, I have personally had a pretty hit or miss experience with factory OC cards and stability.


----------



## Jimbags

Wow I never realised , I've always been lucky I guess. If I got a card that stuttered out of the box I'd return it, wouldn't you?


----------



## void

I probably was just unlucky, but yes they were RMA'd. A couple had weird issues like only crashing in Blizzard games but running other stuff (source engine) fine.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I probably was just unlucky, but yes they were RMA'd. A couple had weird issues like only crashing in Blizzard games but running other stuff (source engine) fine.


ypu certain game engines ultilize only certain parts of the gpu.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> ypu certain game engines ultilize only certain parts of the gpu.


While technically somewhat correct that is a very crude statement to make. Of course not all engines utilise the full potential and the full feature-set of a GPU, but that's got little to do with them not utilising all "parts" of the GPU. As long as there is no bottleneck between the GPU and CPU and the game doesn't implement VSync in software, the GPU will render as many frames as possible. It is very unlikely that Blizzard games use a certain feature inside the GPU that no other game engine uses which somehow gets unstable with higher clocks. The problem is quite certainly a lot more delicate than that. Maybe they use it way more often than other engines, maybe it's a certain combination of functional units that had a small manufacturing error which only comes into play at high clocks and when they're all used at once.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> While technically somewhat correct that is a very crude statement to make. Of course not all engines utilise the full potential and the full feature-set of a GPU, but that's got little to do with them not utilising all "parts" of the GPU. As long as there is no bottleneck between the GPU and CPU and the game doesn't implement VSync in software, the GPU will render as many frames as possible. It is very unlikely that Blizzard games use a certain feature inside the GPU that no other game engine uses which somehow gets unstable with higher clocks. The problem is quite certainly a lot more delicate than that. Maybe they use it way more often than other engines, maybe it's a certain combination of functional units that had a small manufacturing error which only comes into play at high clocks and when they're all used at once.


indeed.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.


Added you. Is that a FlexATX psu or a custom one? and could you confirm the dimensions of the optiplex case? Is it 340 x 314 x 93 mm at 9.9L?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I'll add to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Setup is as followed:
> Intel Core i5 4690k
> EVGA Z97 Stinger WIFI
> 16GB Kingston FURY 1866
> ASUS GTX 970 Mini
> Silverstone SX600
> Corsair H50
> Intel 530 180GB SSD
> 2x WD Blue 1TB
> NCASE M1 V3
> 
> Pic above has it running with the Noctua-NH-U9B-SE2, however, CPU and HDD temps were a bit on the high side after some time of gaming so I swapped in a spare Corsair H50 and added a 92mm fan blowing on the two HDDs and temps are somewhat better.


Nice case. You should have tried the Noctua cooler horizontally so it sucks air across the hdds instead of sucking in hot air from the gpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Love everyone's builds in here.
> 
> I am currently building a Hadron air case with 2 240mm radiators in it.
> 
> If anyone cares, here is the build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558366/build-log-little-orange-hardon
> 
> Here are a couple of the current pics:


Added you as well. Nice color scheme (and name as well







)


----------



## wiretap

Here's my pfSense router. Dead silent, no fans.









- Silverstone PT13 Slim-ITX Case
- Jetway NF9HG-2930 (Intel Celeron N2930 1.83 - 2.16 GHz Quad Core Processor, 4x Intel i211AT Gigabit LAN, mini-PCIe, mSATA, etc..)
- 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX Impact 1.35v (Part#: HX316LS9IB/8)
- 128GB SanDisk x110 mSATA SSD


----------



## veryrarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Here's my pfSense router. Dead silent, no fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Silverstone PT13 Slim-ITX Case
> - Jetway NF9HG-2930 (Intel Celeron N2930 1.83 - 2.16 GHz Quad Core Processor, 4x Intel i211AT Gigabit LAN, mini-PCIe, mSATA, etc..)
> - 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX Impact 1.35v (Part#: HX316LS9IB/8)
> - 128GB SanDisk x110 mSATA SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice rig.
The mobo itself is interesting with 2 PCIe x1 slots (in addition to mPCIe*1 + mSATA*1) on a mITX board with one of them facing sideways, apparently you had to cut a hole on the side of the case to let the sideway slot stick out of the case.


----------



## 161029

Wow I've had this project sitting on my computer for about a half year now. Forgot it existed.



Honestly most of this is already done. I just need to choose a final height for the case and add some of the frameworking and panels and this project is done. The idea was to make something that's 7L or so like Valve's steam machine prototype. There's some cable clearance issues I need to fix up: there's 2cm of room for power cables above the GPU although I honestly think that's enough to get the cables to bend. Last time I remembered the part of the 6/8-pin that sticks out on the mold measures slightly less than 1cm ignoring the clips. If you have sleeved cables that might turn out to be an issue though. Where Valve and Dell sourced out their right angle power connectors I really want to know now so I can further reduce that clearance needed.

The GPU is also about 4mm from the bottom panel. If the case lays flat to a desk like it is in this photo it would probably warp and touch the panel so thin soft-rubber or foam strips need to be included as spacers. Ideally they're added by the user because I have no idea where the fan will be on their cards, aftermarket or stock. They can probably come on a wax sheet and just peeled off and stuck on. Not great for being reused but it's the only solution I can think of with 4mm of space to work with. GPU shown is a 312mm length GPU as outlined by PCI-SIG max standards, though I rarely see cards that long. With HBM becoming a thing, cards will probably also become shorter. I also need some space for the power button assembly.

SFX-L PSUs also have a spacing issue. You get about 2cm of space to work with all of your 24-pins, 8-pins, 6-pins, etc. I can probably reduce the distance from it to the side of the case (the right side on this picture) because I doubt a right-angle 3-prong power cable will require 25mm of clearance even with the PSU mounting bracket. I didn't see valve use foam or spacing on their steam machine prototype between the PSU and the bottom of the case (all photos I saw were bare metal underneath) so looks like noise caused by vibration from PSU/Case contact isn't going to be a big issue.

Need to come up with a HDD mounting bracket now and a front panel design. I also need to think of a place to put front panel USB headers, although I feel like with a case this small reaching for the back wouldn't be such a big deal (still annoying though). I just can't think of a way to implement them without ruining the front panel aesthetic. BTW those are 2.5" drives. No 3.5" drives here. Capacity and performance shouldn't be that big of an issue. We have SSDs and Hitachi and maybe a few others have 2.5" 7200rpm 1TB drives. Final height of the case will decide final clearance for HDDs so maybe even 15mm HDDs for 2TB 5400rpm storage (WD Greens).

Edit: one question that remains is AIO cooling. If you have a sub 170mm card it's possible given the height of the case. on the HDD mount plate (it's going to be a long sheet of metal that covers the length of the entire GPU area) I'd have to include 120mm fan mount holes. If the height is around 74mm like the Steam Machine Prototype, I'd have around 67-69mm of space to work with (assuming 3 layers of 1.5mm aluminium, minus some for clearance) which would let you mount a single 25mm fan and leave about 40mm for a radiator. Optionally you use that Swiftech CPU block/pump combo and a thin radiator.

As for CPU air coolers, I'm really interested in the Cryorig C7 they showed at Computex. Noctua has their low profile cooler too (NH-L9). ID-Cooling also has their low profile vapor chamber but I haven't seen anywhere to get that yet.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> [...]
> Honestly most of this is already done. I just need to choose a final height for the case and add some of the frameworking and panels and this project is done. [...]


So, it is done except you still have to do everything?

Also, you might want to take a look at this, that seems exactly like what you are trying to achieve and already had a prototype made.

If you want to pursue it, though, make sure to post your build log here, that will allow more extensive discussion of what can be done and what not. For example: HDDs directly on the back of the GPU is a rather bad idea, they're going to heat up quite badly.

Something with a similar layout but different components was also started by ccRicers.

EDIT: I also did a concept for something quite similar to this, but it's on hold, I want to do something easier first.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> So, it is done except you still have to do everything?
> 
> Also, you might want to take a look at this, that seems exactly like what you are trying to achieve and already had a prototype made.
> 
> If you want to pursue it, though, make sure to post your build log here, that will allow more extensive discussion of what can be done and what not. For example: HDDs directly on the back of the GPU is a rather bad idea, they're going to heat up quite badly.
> 
> Something with a similar layout but different components was also started by ccRicers.
> 
> EDIT: I also did a concept for something quite similar to this, but it's on hold, I want to do something easier first.


I feel like the things I listed are mostly minor adjustments.

Honestly it wasn't anything I ever imagined seriously pursuing. I happened to have too much spare time and just did some stuff.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> That's a nice rig.
> The mobo itself is interesting with 2 PCIe x1 slots (in addition to mPCIe*1 + mSATA*1) on a mITX board with one of them facing sideways, apparently you had to cut a hole on the side of the case to let the sideway slot stick out of the case.


Yes, unfortunately it was cut. You may have seen it posted over on the pfSense forums.








I ended up finding a PCI-e 1x dust cover and putting it on the port now.


----------



## Klutz0

Can be the first registered owner of the Silverstone ML03B ?









This is actually an HTPC I built in early June 2012 - 3 years ago! The goal was to build a HTPC with a ~300$CA budget. It went well and is still alive and well, with an extra 2TB hard drive added in recently.

Here's a post I made about it way back then, on AVS Forums.

We call it *Houston*.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Celeron G530 2.4GHz Dual-Core Processor ($48.50)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2H Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($66.40)
*Memory:* Mushkin Silverline 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($19.00)
*Storage:* Corsair Nova Series 2 30GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($55.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD Green 750GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($0.00)
*Case:* Silverstone ML03B HTPC Case ($55.50)
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master Elite Power 460W ATX Power Supply ($30.80)
*Keyboard:* Logitech K400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad ($40.00)
*Total:* $310.19

_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-30 16:57 EDT-0400_

Some comments about the parts selection...

Yes, an intel G530. It's more than powerful enough for playing back video up to 1080p, and it's still going strong!
Yes, a measly 30GB SSD. I was planning on running XBMC on Ubuntu, but got fed up messing with display problems and went with Windows 7... It's tight, but it's enough!
The Coolermaster PSU is overpowere - I know, but I got it on sale.
The single 4GB stick was cheaper than any 2x2GB packs at the time, and I can easily drop in a second 4GB stick if necessary.
The 750GB HDD is from a WD external drive I had.

It lives under the TV, right next to the cable box and currently runs Windows 7 with:

Plex Media Server for streaming media to the iPad
All media on a shared drive for watching media on other PCs
TeamViewer Host for remote control from anywhere
VLC for playing movies on the TV
Spotify for playing music through a Bose SoundDock

I was able to track down some shots from 3 years ago.
For some reason, I took them before installing the HDD...

*Parts :*



*Empty case :*

   

*Mostly complete (no HDD) :*


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I feel like the things I listed are mostly minor adjustments.
> 
> Honestly it wasn't anything I ever imagined seriously pursuing. I happened to have too much spare time and just did some stuff.


I wasn't talking about those things you listed, though those can take some time as well if you want to execute them satisfactory. I was talking about designing a structure and the side panels. Coming up with a layout in sketchup takes an hour or so, designing the case around it can take anywhere between a month and a year, that's what I was playing at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Yes, unfortunately it was cut. You may have seen it posted over on the pfSense forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up finding a PCI-e 1x dust cover and putting it on the port now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh wow, didn't even notice that. That's a strange place for a PCIe1x slot to be, It looks like cards would be installed backwards on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Can be the first registered owner of the Silverstone ML03B ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually an HTPC I built in early June 2012 - 3 years ago! The goal was to build a HTPC with a ~300$CA budget. It went well and is still alive and well, with an extra 2TB hard drive added in recently.
> 
> Here's a post I made about it way back then, on AVS Forums.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We call it *Houston*.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Celeron G530 2.4GHz Dual-Core Processor ($48.50)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2H Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($66.40)
> *Memory:* Mushkin Silverline 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($19.00)
> *Storage:* Corsair Nova Series 2 30GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($55.00)
> *Storage:* Western Digital WD Green 750GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($0.00)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML03B HTPC Case ($55.50)
> *Power Supply:* Cooler Master Elite Power 460W ATX Power Supply ($30.80)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech K400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad ($40.00)
> *Total:* $310.19
> 
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-30 16:57 EDT-0400_
> 
> Some comments about the parts selection...
> 
> Yes, an intel G530. It's more than powerful enough for playing back video up to 1080p, and it's still going strong!
> Yes, a measly 30GB SSD. I was planning on running XBMC on Ubuntu, but got fed up messing with display problems and went with Windows 7... It's tight, but it's enough!
> The Coolermaster PSU is overpowere - I know, but I got it on sale.
> The single 4GB stick was cheaper than any 2x2GB packs at the time, and I can easily drop in a second 4GB stick if necessary.
> The 750GB HDD is from a WD external drive I had.
> 
> It lives under the TV, right next to the cable box and currently runs Windows 7 with:
> 
> Plex Media Server for streaming media to the iPad
> All media on a shared drive for watching media on other PCs
> TeamViewer Host for remote control from anywhere
> VLC for playing movies on the TV
> Spotify for playing music through a Bose SoundDock
> 
> I was able to track down some shots from 3 years ago.
> For some reason, I took them before installing the HDD...
> 
> *Parts :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Empty case :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Mostly complete (no HDD) :*


Oh dear god, that ATX PSU is so large! Pretty cool case though. I wonder why Silverstone HTPC cases sometimes have PCIe expansion slots in weird locations. Were they expecting anyone to use those? I mean yeah, you can with a flexible riser, but it seems curious that Silverstone would actually make that a stock feature.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There are some things like eSATA and USB ports that mount to a PCIe bracket. The one above the I/O shield is probably intended for that sort of thing.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I wasn't talking about those things you listed, though those can take some time as well if you want to execute them satisfactory. I was talking about designing a structure and the side panels. Coming up with a layout in sketchup takes an hour or so, designing the case around it can take anywhere between a month and a year, that's what I was playing at.


Structure would have to mirror something that of Silverstone (the most likely candidate if I did get that far) or some other case manufacturer so it wouldn't take too too long. As for side panels there's really only 2 spots for ventilation; above the CPU cooler and SFX PSU for region 1 and the GPU for region 2. Although I can do what Valve did and make it ventilation from the side only (horrible for aftermarkets b/c it'll be drawing and expelling air from that vent above the gpu only) or I can also add vent holes to the top of the GPU to account for aftermarket coolers.

The one thing that always came up first was front panel design because I honestly find that the hardest part.







My biggest qualm with most of these SFF cases I've seen is their appearance. They kind of just have this hobby kind of look, and I'm pretty sure many others agree (M1 happens to be a bit more finished looking). I can't expect everybody to be some industrial design genius though.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh wow, didn't even notice that. That's a strange place for a PCIe1x slot to be, It looks like cards would be installed backwards on it.


It is made to use a riser card with in a 1U rackmount case.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Is that a FlexATX psu or a custom one? and could you confirm the dimensions of the optiplex case? Is it 340 x 314 x 93 mm at 9.9L?
> Nice case. You should have tried the Noctua cooler horizontally so it sucks air across the hdds instead of sucking in hot air from the gpu
> Added you as well. Nice color scheme (and name as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i don't see the "add" or my tape measure. send me a pm a so i don't forget.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh dear god, that ATX PSU is so large! Pretty cool case though. I wonder why Silverstone HTPC cases sometimes have PCIe expansion slots in weird locations. Were they expecting anyone to use those? I mean yeah, you can with a flexible riser, but it seems curious that Silverstone would actually make that a stock feature.


Haha, yeah the PSU is huge. But when you want to keep the whole thing under 300$, you take the PSU that's on special!









If I were to build a new HTPC, I'd probably get a *much* smaller case, but this was my first PC build ever, and it's not like I have much else to store in my media console so I'm happy!


----------



## ccRicers

Did some organizing and cleaning up with my case build before I finally go into the water cooling conversion. It's been too long.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I wonder why Silverstone HTPC cases sometimes have PCIe expansion slots in weird locations. Were they expecting anyone to use those? I mean yeah, you can with a flexible riser, but it seems curious that Silverstone would actually make that a stock feature.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There are some things like eSATA and USB ports that mount to a PCIe bracket. The one above the I/O shield is probably intended for that sort of thing.


CynicalUnicorn is correct on the intended use for those extra expansion slots above the I/O shield. Besides eSATA/USB ports, there are also sound cards or capture cards with daughter boards that can be installed there. We made a joint press release with ASUS a few years back that showed how this worked:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/uncategorized/silverstone-asus-release-uultimate-home-theater/


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> It is made to use a riser card with in a 1U rackmount case.


Ah that makes sense. So many cool things could be done if there was a board with such a slot in x16 and on the other side of the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Haha, yeah the PSU is huge. But when you want to keep the whole thing under 300$, you take the PSU that's on special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to build a new HTPC, I'd probably get a *much* smaller case, but this was my first PC build ever, and it's not like I have much else to store in my media console so I'm happy!


Yeah the low cost of ATX PSUs is something worth considering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> CynicalUnicorn is correct on the intended use for those extra expansion slots above the I/O shield. Besides eSATA/USB ports, there are also sound cards or capture cards with daughter boards that can be installed there. We made a joint press release with ASUS a few years back that showed how this worked:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/uncategorized/silverstone-asus-release-uultimate-home-theater/


Thank you very much for your answer! Really cool way of saving space and allowing the user to get additional I/O without modding.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Can anyone vouch for the Cryorig C1? Hoping its not too loud/big

Would especially like to hear from anyone who has an ASUS Z97 itx plus and the cooler, wondering if they have any compatibility issues?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Can anyone vouch for the Cryorig C1? Hoping its not too loud/big
> 
> Would especially like to hear from anyone who has an ASUS Z97 itx plus and the cooler, wondering if they have any compatibility issues?


Pretty sure they demo it on a H97 on their website which has the exact same layout.

As far as performance goes, if memory serves me right it competes with the AXP-200 from Thermalright, aka it's good.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Here's my pfSense router. Dead silent, no fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Silverstone PT13 Slim-ITX Case
> - Jetway NF9HG-2930 (Intel Celeron N2930 1.83 - 2.16 GHz Quad Core Processor, 4x Intel i211AT Gigabit LAN, mini-PCIe, mSATA, etc..)
> - 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX Impact 1.35v (Part#: HX316LS9IB/8)
> - 128GB SanDisk x110 mSATA SSD


Thanks what I'm talking about! The smallest case in the club that's not a NUC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Can be the first registered owner of the Silverstone ML03B ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually an HTPC I built in early June 2012 - 3 years ago! The goal was to build a HTPC with a ~300$CA budget. It went well and is still alive and well, with an extra 2TB hard drive added in recently.
> 
> Yes, an intel G530. It's more than powerful enough for playing back video up to 1080p, and it's still going strong!
> Yes, a measly 30GB SSD. I was planning on running XBMC on Ubuntu, but got fed up messing with display problems and went with Windows 7... It's tight, but it's enough!
> The Coolermaster PSU is overpowere - I know, but I got it on sale.
> The single 4GB stick was cheaper than any 2x2GB packs at the time, and I can easily drop in a second 4GB stick if necessary.
> The 750GB HDD is from a WD external drive I had.


Added. I was going to get the G530 for my htpc as well but the store didn't have it so I ended up with the G620.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/210#post_20803702


----------



## Eiko

Wow, some of the builds on this thread are IMPRESSIVELY small. I sold the end of my bitcoin and ordered some parts to convert my old folding computer into an HTPC. Hopefully I'll have pictures by next week to register on the front page. Specs will be as follows:

CPU: intel 3570K (from the folding PC)
Motherboard: ASRock z77e-itx (from the folding PC)
and...


It'll be a fun build, I think.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I'm on my phone so I can't look it up but I feel like you're way overpaying for that SSD.


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I'm on my phone so I can't look it up but I feel like you're way overpaying for that SSD.


The cost of having one less thing to cable, I suppose. And it's intel.


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-mSATA-128-GB-SSD-Laptop-Solid-State-Drive-MZ-MTD1280-0H1-/361112587014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5413fccb06


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-mSATA-128-GB-SSD-Laptop-Solid-State-Drive-MZ-MTD1280-0H1-/361112587014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5413fccb06


eBay and I don't get along. They send me a bill every month for an item that I was never paid for. Aside from that, it's $11.59 savings for a used product vs a new one. I should have posted the receipt instead of the listing. The product was ordered before I posted about it.


----------



## kyismaster

30GB just seems like such a tight restraint though...


----------



## Eiko

My laptop's been running on a 30GB SSD since the SATA variants were just over $100. It only has to hold Windows. Storage is on a VM on one of the ESXi servers.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko*
> 
> My laptop's been running on a 30GB SSD since the SATA variants were just over $100. It only has to hold Windows. Storage is on a VM on one of the ESXi servers.


How do you keep windows' size down? I'm running a 120GB Samsung 840 EVO (which costs about as much as your intel SSD), but I already have 27GB occopied by the DriverStore, 12.7 by hiberfil.sys (which makes sense for 16Gigs of RAM), 11GB RecoveryImage and 8GB SoftwareDistribution (what ever that means). I guess it could be that the Windows 10 TP comes with every bit and bob preinstalled, but still, 30GB only seem to work if you've got linux running.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How do you keep windows' size down? I'm running a 120GB Samsung 840 EVO (which costs about as much as your intel SSD), but I already have 27GB occopied by the DriverStore, 12.7 by hiberfil.sys (which makes sense for 16Gigs of RAM), 11GB RecoveryImage and 8GB SoftwareDistribution (what ever that means). I guess it could be that the Windows 10 TP comes with every bit and bob preinstalled, but still, 30GB only seem to work if you've got linux running.


lol right? my SSD optimized install takes up 19-21GB for the windows system alone, and +-6GB pagefile, and I install all my programs on my external drive


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko*
> 
> Wow, some of the builds on this thread are IMPRESSIVELY small. I sold the end of my bitcoin and ordered some parts to convert my old folding computer into an HTPC. Hopefully I'll have pictures by next week to register on the front page. Specs will be as follows:
> 
> CPU: intel 3570K (from the folding PC)
> Motherboard: ASRock z77e-itx (from the folding PC)
> and...
> 
> 
> It'll be a fun build, I think.


GTX 950 out soon. Not sure how it will compare to the 750ti performance and price though. My 750ti is a beast for size/price/power consumption.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> How do you keep windows' size down? I'm running a 120GB Samsung 840 EVO (which costs about as much as your intel SSD), but I already have 27GB occopied by the DriverStore, 12.7 by hiberfil.sys (which makes sense for 16Gigs of RAM), 11GB RecoveryImage and 8GB SoftwareDistribution (what ever that means). I guess it could be that the Windows 10 TP comes with every bit and bob preinstalled, but still, 30GB only seem to work if you've got linux running.


Turn off hibernation, delete the recovery image, turn down page file size, delete old updates. There's ways to trim Windows down.

Even more extreme is tweaking the installation image, I was able to trim Windows 7 to a bit under 4GB that way when I was installing it on a netbook with an 8GB SSD several years ago.


----------



## Eiko

30GB isn't even really a challenge, honestly. It's my default size for a minimal Windows Server VM. I'll bump it up to 80GB if I have to install any applications or large roles, but nothing short of a dedicated file server has more than 80GB on a boot partition on my domain. For a machine that only needs to stream videos and access a file server, 30GB is plenty. If my servers weren't managed via Active Directory and Group Policy, I would use linux and maybe boot from a 4GB USB stick.

@JimBags And yeah, I looked at power draw vs performance for more than half a dozen cards before settling on the 750ti. The 950 may or may not beat it, but it'll be new. The 750ti is pretty OP for what I need. But, if we ever upgrade TV's, it should handle the resolution. And if I really find I'm not using it, it'll replace the 560ti in my desktop.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Turn off hibernation, delete the recovery image, turn down page file size, delete old updates. There's ways to trim Windows down.
> 
> Even more extreme is tweaking the installation image, I was able to trim Windows 7 to a bit under 4GB that way when I was installing it on a netbook with an 8GB SSD several years ago.


I just realised that I use sleep, not hibernate, so that's a good idea. I'll have a look at the page file size, but I think I already moved the pagefule to my HDD completely. There are some things that I can't work around. Visual Studio needs a few GB on the system partition, no matter where you install it. Thanks for the helpful tips!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko*
> 
> 30GB isn't even really a challenge, honestly. It's my default size for a minimal Windows Server VM. I'll bump it up to 80GB if I have to install any applications or large roles, but nothing short of a dedicated file server has more than 80GB on a boot partition on my domain. For a machine that only needs to stream videos and access a file server, 30GB is plenty. If my servers weren't managed via Active Directory and Group Policy, I would use linux and maybe boot from a 4GB USB stick.


I guess Windows Server allows control over what kinds of driver packages are preinstalled and stuff like that more easily than the retail versions of Windows. But yeah, it's only something like 12GB or so when you install it, so it seems reasonable that there is a way to keep it there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I just give windows 70GB. Its comfortable there without any tweaking.


----------



## Six-Strings

I can't decide between the Node 202 and the Cooltek Coolcube (no maxi, no mini, just Coolcube).

They are both around 10l.

The coolcube is half the price and looks much, much nicer.
The Node 202 would fit in my luggage much better and would support a bigger gpu at some point.


----------



## Woxys

@Six-Strings i would go with node, much better thermal design.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The Jonsbos are more for saving desk space or for HTPC duty in the living room,where they look great. Not really a layout for carrying around


----------



## Six-Strings

Will a 300w PSU suffice for a 65w i5 and a GTX 970?

The 970 is rated at 145w, which leaves 30w headroom for the rest of the headroom (assuming 80% efficiency).


----------



## Eiko

The case was a bit larger than I was hoping it would be, but it still fits behind the TV where it needs to.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Will a 300w PSU suffice for a 65w i5 and a GTX 970?
> 
> The 970 is rated at 145w, which leaves 30w headroom for the rest of the headroom (assuming 80% efficiency).


The efficiency rating actually works the otherway around, meaning you will have 90 Watts remaining for drives and fans ect

EDIT: And so will definitely be okay


----------



## Six-Strings

Great, thanks. That means I will stop scanning eBay for 960s and try and find a 970.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko*
> 
> The case was a bit larger than I was hoping it would be, but it still fits behind the TV where it needs to.


Added. Strange you chose a htpc case and hide it behind the tv, and you got the front facing the inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I can't decide between the Node 202 and the Cooltek Coolcube (no maxi, no mini, just Coolcube).
> 
> They are both around 10l.
> 
> The coolcube is half the price and looks much, much nicer.
> The Node 202 would fit in my luggage much better and would support a bigger gpu at some point.


I would suggest the node 202. I have the jonsbo C2 (which is similar to the Coolcube) and it does not have good cooling. If you'll be carrying it around, then the 202 would be beter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Will a 300w PSU suffice for a 65w i5 and a GTX 970?
> 
> The 970 is rated at 145w, which leaves 30w headroom for the rest of the headroom (assuming 80% efficiency).


I would not run a 970 on 300w. Which 300w are you referring to? The 970 reference uses 2 6pins connectors.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I would not run a 970 on 300w. Which 300w are you referring to? The 970 reference uses 2 6pins connectors.


I've not had any problems with that so far, but I'd like to know how he comes to the figures as well. I don't think efficiency really matters here, either. 300W is the maximum load the PSU can handle, even if it has an efficiency of 50%.


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added. Strange you chose a htpc case and hide it behind the tv, and you got the front facing the inside.


It's behind the TV because space constraints are tight. And it faces the inside because the UPS is on the floor inches from the wall.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I've not had any problems with that so far, but I'd like to know how he comes to the figures as well. I don't think efficiency really matters here, either. 300W is the maximum load the PSU can handle, even if it has an efficiency of 50%.


I figured 300w at 80% efficiency would be 240w effective watt.

As was mentioned a page previous, it works the other way. 300w really do provide 300w, and at 80% efficiency it takes 375w out of the socket.

The 970 Mini by Gigabyte supposedly only has one 8-Pin connector.


----------



## Fulvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I've not had any problems with that so far, but I'd like to know how he comes to the figures as well. I don't think efficiency really matters here, either. 300W is the maximum load the PSU can handle, even if it has an efficiency of 50%.


This was what I thought at first then I became a bit more skeptical when my stock 300W from SG05 died after running i5 3550 + GTX 670 (no OC) for a few months. I never knew what the real cause was, I hope that you're correct. I'm planning to upgrade to a highend card (I'm on SilverStone 450W SFF Gold at the moment).


----------



## Jimbags

Its weird. Ive measured my wattage at the socket, full tilt as high as shell go is 300w, so less before the psu. ThTs with an i5 [email protected] 4.7Ghz. Gtx [email protected] 1300Mhz 4x120mm fans wd black 1tb hdd. 1 ssd and a h220 water pump. Id think mine would pull way more. Ill re-check soon...


----------



## Six-Strings

That's 30w more for the CPU, a GPU that's probably a bit more power hungry and however much the water-cooling takes.

Perhaps the computer never utilised the full power of both CPU and GPU at the same time.


----------



## Jimbags

According to Open hardware monitor my cpu all cores at 100% draws 71 watts its rated for 77w so about right . The gpu fully loaded is around 175w. So maybe 300W is right







PSU Is Seasonic G series 650 Gold rated.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvian*
> 
> This was what I thought at first then I became a bit more skeptical when my stock 300W from SG05 died after running i5 3550 + GTX 670 (no OC) for a few months. I never knew what the real cause was, I hope that you're correct. I'm planning to upgrade to a highend card (I'm on SilverStone 450W SFF Gold at the moment).


A PSU shouldn't ever die due to continuous maximum load. And if there's overload on the PSU, it should plainly shut down, not become unusable. Using it for long amounts of time close to its maximum load does shorten its lifespan because the capacitors may die faster due to the higher thermal stress, but a few months are way to soon for anything halfway decent. If you still have the old PSU, maybe crack it open and look inside whether some of the capacitors have bulged or even burst at the top. Then try to find out what kind of caps those are and how many hours they are rated for under which temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I figured 300w at 80% efficiency would be 240w effective watt.
> 
> As was mentioned a page previous, it works the other way. 300w really do provide 300w, and at 80% efficiency it takes 375w out of the socket.
> 
> The 970 Mini by Gigabyte supposedly only has one 8-Pin connector.


Exactly, efficiency will not impact maximum load, but power draw from mains and heat output.

Yes the Gigabyte has a 8pin connector, the ASUS DirectCU Mini 970 does as well. They have higher coolers, though.


----------



## Six-Strings

'Higher' as in...?

They both look pretty 'real dual slot' to me.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> 'Higher' as in...?
> 
> They both look pretty 'real dual slot' to me.


The word that may make more sense to you is "wider". They extrude father from the mainboard.

The terminology is determined by how the card would sit in a desktop case, so when the mainboard is sitting flat on the desk. Dual- or single-slot is "width", low-profile or regular is "height", and length is "length".


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I can't decide between the Node 202 and the Cooltek Coolcube (no maxi, no mini, just Coolcube).
> 
> They are both around 10l.
> 
> The coolcube is half the price and looks much, much nicer.
> The Node 202 would fit in my luggage much better and would support a bigger gpu at some point.


just to throw you another option have you looked at the raijintek metis?

i just made a build in one with a mini 970gtx and its a bloody nice case to work with with some minor mods. a 140mm blow hole and cut some slots on the mobo tray for cable routing. plenty of space for cable management

ether way its phase 1 of my rebuild for now with air cooling, i cant wait to put the whole thing under water


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> just to throw you another option have you looked at the raijintek metis?
> 
> i just made a build in one with a mini 970gtx and its a bloody nice case to work with with some minor mods. a 140mm blow hole and cut some slots on the mobo tray for cable routing. plenty of space for cable management
> 
> ether way its phase 1 of my rebuild for now with air cooling, i cant wait to put the whole thing under water


Pics please?
Id love the metis for a htpc build


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> A PSU shouldn't ever die due to continuous maximum load. And if there's overload on the PSU, it should plainly shut down, not become unusable. Using it for long amounts of time close to its maximum load does shorten its lifespan because the capacitors may die faster due to the higher thermal stress, but a few months are way to soon for anything halfway decent. If you still have the old PSU, maybe crack it open and look inside whether some of the capacitors have bulged or even burst at the top. Then try to find out what kind of caps those are and how many hours they are rated for under which temperatures.
> Exactly, efficiency will not impact maximum load, but power draw from mains and heat output.
> 
> Yes the Gigabyte has a 8pin connector, the ASUS DirectCU Mini 970 does as well. They have higher coolers, though.


So a 400w PSU will actually generate less heat than a 300w at same load, because the 400w will work more efficiently?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So a 400w PSU will actually generate less heat than a 300w at same load, because the 400w will work more efficiently?


Depends on it rated efficiency not max wattage by itself. 80 plus bronze is 80% efficient @ certain percantage loads. Where as silver gold and platinum are even more efficient at the same liads. Also theres the 80 plus titanium rating which is 96% efficient @ certsin loads (if 240v)
Google 80 plus psu rating


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm assuming all things being equal.

In my case, I'm comparing the Be Quiet! Power 2, SFX 300w with the 400w variant, both a 80 plus bronze.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm assuming all things being equal.
> 
> In my case, I'm comparing the Be Quiet! Power 2, SFX 300w with the 400w variant, both a 80 plus bronze.


If equal efficiency then equal drawn from the wall. Rated wattage is just Maximum its good for right?
This is ftom the 80 plus wiki page. Explains it well. How the higher rated psu drawing same power runs cooler, due to higher efficiency rating.

The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power; the remaining input power is converted into heat. For instance, a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand, a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So a 400w PSU will actually generate less heat than a 300w at same load, because the 400w will work more efficiently?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm assuming all things being equal.
> 
> In my case, I'm comparing the Be Quiet! Power 2, SFX 300w with the 400w variant, both a 80 plus bronze.


As soon as you have a higher maximum load, not all things can be equal anymore. Even looking at the two PSUs you're comparing, we can't say for sure. There are a few options, though:

They could have the exact same circuitry inside, but different thermal solutions, which means both PSUs will generate the same amount of heat at the same load, but the fan in the 400W PSU can spin faster so it can cool the PSU sufficiently at higher loads as well.
They could also have different circuitry with the same thermal solution, which means both PSUs will generate the same amount of heat at their maximum load, but the maximum load of the 400W PSU is higher so at 300W, it would be more quiet and less hot than the 300W PSU.
They could also differ in both regards, then you can't really say anything.
I personally would think that the first option is the most probable, but if you really want to know, you'll have to get both and just test them, maybe even take a look at the insides, get the model numbers of the fans and look at the fan curves of the spec sheets, that sort of stuff.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Pics please?
> Id love the metis for a htpc build


some random pics with air cooling for now till i sort out what i need for water








the only things that i've done to the case is a top 140mm blow hole as intake, cut out the rear fan gril so it doesnt cause wind turbulence, cut some grooves on the mobo tray for cable routing.

an hour with a dremel + angle grinder makes short work of the case

rear is set as exhaust because i've never seen the PSU fan spin even under prime+ furmark loads


----------



## Jimbags

If the 300w psu is giving 200w to the pc @ 80% then its drawing 250w from the wall.
If the 400w psu is giving 200w to the pc @ 80% then its still drawing the same 250w from the wall.
Therefore same amount of heat left over to get rid of. As said if same thermal solution then no difference. The only time it would be different is when efficiency changes which when it goes over 80% load I think ie 250 watts on the motherbaord side of the psu.

Oh nice work thanks @akromatic


----------



## akromatic

I'm actually surprised on how cable manageable it is being an ITX case of this size. heck i got larger cases that has no decent places to route cables in a clean manner


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As soon as you have a higher maximum load, not all things can be equal anymore. Even looking at the two PSUs you're comparing, we can't say for sure. There are a few options, though:
> 
> They could have the exact same circuitry inside, but different thermal solutions, which means both PSUs will generate the same amount of heat at the same load, but the fan in the 400W PSU can spin faster so it can cool the PSU sufficiently at higher loads as well.
> They could also have different circuitry with the same thermal solution, which means both PSUs will generate the same amount of heat at their maximum load, but the maximum load of the 400W PSU is higher so at 300W, it would be more quiet and less hot than the 300W PSU.
> They could also differ in both regards, then you can't really say anything.
> I personally would think that the first option is the most probable, but if you really want to know, you'll have to get both and just test them, maybe even take a look at the insides, get the model numbers of the fans and look at the fan curves of the spec sheets, that sort of stuff.


Man, you really know your business.

Thanks!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> some random pics with air cooling for now till i sort out what i need for water
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only things that i've done to the case is a top 140mm blow hole as intake, cut out the rear fan gril so it doesnt cause wind turbulence, cut some grooves on the mobo tray for cable routing.
> 
> an hour with a dremel + angle grinder makes short work of the case
> 
> rear is set as exhaust because i've never seen the PSU fan spin even under prime+ furmark loads


I would really like to know why the metis doesn't have a top fan cutout by default. Without that, the thermal design is pretty darn bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> If the 300w psu is giving 200w to the pc @ 80% then its drawing 250w from the wall.
> If the 400w psu is giving 200w to the pc @ 80% then its still drawing the same 250w from the wall.
> Therefore same amount of heat left over to get rid of. As said if same thermal solution then no difference. The only time it would be different is when efficiency changes which when it goes over 80% load I think ie 250 watts on the motherbaord side of the psu.
> 
> Oh nice work thanks @akromatic


That is not entirely true. If the two PSUs were exactly the same and had the same heat output and the same thermal solution, they would both be rated for the same load. If they aren't, then efficiency will change depending on the percentage of load. The 80 plus (Bronze, Gold, Platinum) badges only account for the efficiency under certain load percentages.
As an extreme example, a 1000W 80 Plus Gold PSU might draw more power from the wall than a 200W 80 Plus PSU when the system is in idle and draws ~20W because the efficiency gets very bad for lower load and while the 200W PSU is on 10% of its maximum load, the 1000W PSU is only on 2%.
It really depends on where the differences are between those PSUs, as I explained in the comment above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Man, you really know your business.
> 
> Thanks!


NP dude.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I would really like to know why the metis doesn't have a top fan cutout by default. Without that, the thermal design is pretty darn bad.


i can kinda understand the aesthetics point of view as a top cutout does detract from the sleek looks.

raijintek had intended for the GPU to pull air from the side panel but the mobo tray bracing kinda prevents that and that there is the lack of holes placed for the GPU.

im not fond if the drilled out holes ether, the stock grills etc and even some drilled out designed rad guard from phobia caused wind turbulence, reduces airflow and a sharp rise in fan noise when the fan is attached directly the surface.

i had a 140mm slot cut out because i fear 120mm fans wouldnt deliver enough air after a air filter and couldnt create a positive air pressure given that the rear 120 is an exhaust without restriction and the PSU is set as an exhaust as well. case could technically fit 2x 120mm fan up top though but i didnt want to destroy more brushed aluminum that i have to.

ether way metis + blow hole = perfect. GPU wise if it fits in a SG05 it should technically fit the metis, dimensions are similar with the metis taller but on the plus side you do get are better looking case that is windowed and can fit larger air coolers if desired

now if only there is a better way to cover up amateur cut and drill marks


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I would really like to know why the metis doesn't have a top fan cutout by default. Without that, the thermal design is pretty darn bad.
> That is not entirely true. If the two PSUs were exactly the same and had the same heat output and the same thermal solution, they would both be rated for the same load. If they aren't, then efficiency will change depending on the percentage of load. The 80 plus (Bronze, Gold, Platinum) badges only account for the efficiency under certain load percentages.
> As an extreme example, a 1000W 80 Plus Gold PSU might draw more power from the wall than a 200W 80 Plus PSU when the system is in idle and draws ~20W because the efficiency gets very bad for lower load and while the 200W PSU is on 10% of its maximum load, the 1000W PSU is only on 2%.
> It really depends on where the differences are between those PSUs, as I explained in the comment above.
> NP dude.


Well my quote is right because in my example is assuming same efficiency which is quite possible. I was simply pointing out higher capacity doesnt always mean most efficient. And no they wouldnt necessarily be rated the same, One could be 80% efficient @ 50% load and the other 80% @ 60% load and both be 80 plus rated. There could be many many combinations of these ratings.
I know all about the 80 plus ratings, 20%, 50% and 100% load with 80% efficiency for basic 80 plus rating, but it doesnt mean it isnt as efficient at say 60%. Its usually below 20% its harder to be efficient.


----------



## Six-Strings

I bought the Coolcube for 39 € and sniped a GTX 960 for 150 €.

Today I get two emails, Coolcubes are out of stock and the seller of the 960 renegged.

So fudge it, I'm going with a larger case and a full size 970 instead.
Hard to find a dual fan one that fits into the UMX1 Plus, though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

As I look at options for a single-slot half-length 750Ti, I realize that 1) MSI's version has a dual-slot cooler despite the PCB and bracket and 2) Quadros are your friend. The Quadro K620 has 384 CUDA cores - not very good compared to the 750Ti's 640 or even the 750's 512 - but uses the GM107 core and presumably the same cooler mount as the MSI card. Take a look. Unfortunately that's the cheapest one available. The card (and presumably cooler) are only rated for 41W assuming you can find a broken GPU, but that's not a problem. Tom's used a 50W FirePro V3900's cooler and had minor impacts on performance. So this cooler ought to perform similarly and fit with no modification.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> As I look at options for a single-slot half-length 750Ti, I realize that 1) MSI's version has a dual-slot cooler despite the PCB and bracket and 2) Quadros are your friend. The Quadro K620 has 384 CUDA cores - not very good compared to the 750Ti's 640 or even the 750's 512 - but uses the GM107 core and presumably the same cooler mount as the MSI card. Take a look. Unfortunately that's the cheapest one available. The card (and presumably cooler) are only rated for 41W assuming you can find a broken GPU, but that's not a problem. Tom's used a 50W FirePro V3900's cooler and had minor impacts on performance. So this cooler ought to perform similarly and fit with no modification.


I've sen that hack with the FirePro cooler and it does look indeed interesting. It's also worth noting that the 6600 GT reference cooler should also work in a pinch with the 750 Ti cards as they both have the same screw mounting points. The bios on reference 750 Ti limits GM107 to 38.5w (seen here on the left) so the cooling would be good enough.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'll take a look at some 6600 GTs then, thanks! Coincidentally, it seems all my AMD GPUs have been purchased new and Nvidia GPUs used. I want to see how long I can keep this up.









That, and a ten-year-old consumer card is probably going to be cheaper than a five-year-old workstation card, or there will be more broken ones to salvage.

EDIT: What about other entry-level GPUs? Things like the GK107 GT 640, or the GF119 GT 520? Those would be usable as PhysX cards at least. Tesla was the first architecture to support GPGPU computing and CUDA cores, so anything earlier than that is practically worthless.

EDIT 2: Tom's claims Turks is a 43x43mm spaced GPU, and you claim the 43x43mm 6600 GT shouldn't have issues, so neither should the 8400/8500/8600 GT/GS or GT 240 among others. Presumably others using the same core and node size should be identical as well.

EDIT 3: Wow I'm an idiot. Pro-tip: look at product images first.







Good thing I haven't ordered! So the standard full-length 750Ti ("length" referring to the height of the side with the PCIe bracket) has a 43x43mm cooler mount. Cool, right? Well, not half-length cards.







Center of screw to center of screw is about 135-140 pixels for the standard card (compared to a PCIe connector width of 270-275 pixels) and on the half-length card 140 pixels horizontally screw to screw but only 75-80 pixels _vertically_ (compared to a PCIe connector width of 290 pixels). In other words, not only is the PCB cut in half, so is the cooler.

EDIT 4: I'm estimating a 43x22mm or 22x43mm or whatever it is for the MSI card of interest. I'm off to find cheap and/or broken GPUs that fit that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'll take a look at some 6600 GTs then, thanks! Coincidentally, it seems all my AMD GPUs have been purchased new and Nvidia GPUs used. I want to see how long I can keep this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and a ten-year-old consumer card is probably going to be cheaper than a five-year-old workstation card, or there will be more broken ones to salvage.
> 
> EDIT: What about other entry-level GPUs? Things like the GK107 GT 640, or the GF119 GT 520? Those would be usable as PhysX cards at least. Tesla was the first architecture to support GPGPU computing and CUDA cores, so anything earlier than that is practically worthless.
> 
> EDIT 2: Tom's claims Turks is a 43x43mm spaced GPU, and you claim the 43x43mm 6600 GT shouldn't have issues, so neither should the 8400/8500/8600 GT/GS or GT 240 among others. Presumably others using the same core and node size should be identical as well.


Oh yeah, that opens up a lot of options if the Koolance guide is accurate. I found out about the 6600 GT in this thread at [H] where others were looking for single slot 750 Ti's. You should be able to find those cards for about $20 used online (I'm pretty fond of the single slot blower coolers).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yay, now I'm not double-posting!









Based on a screenshot (of an image that is angled on all three axes) of a Quadro 600 (using the GF108 core), it looks like it shares cooler mount dimensions with a half-length 750Ti. Also, it's quite classy, similar to the K620 cooler.

So it looks like I'll grab one of those and a refurbed 750Ti. The sad part is that even these two GPUs are cheaper than what Newegg would charge for just the 750Ti. :/ It is effectively used though. So I'll place an order and get back here in 3-5 business days.


----------



## tabascosauz

I picked up a D9L, thought photos of it in an actual build might be of interest to somebody here. It is indeed shorter than the U9S and U9B and feels less cumbersome to install in a small case. Installing a second fan like I have is easier on the D9L than the U9B. Cools better too, actually tames my 4790K at 80°C and is stable at 72°C with the extra NF-B9 in OCCT. My U9B can't do this without going to 84°C and causing OCCT to stop.





Also picked up a 500GB 850 EVO. All storage is solid state and ready for the plane trip!


----------



## Six-Strings

So good to see a computer that has just as messy cable management as mine.


----------



## kyismaster

it doesnt seem that messy imo


----------



## akromatic

updated my metis build and have it under water




do forgive my poor cable efforts


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So good to see a computer that has just as messy cable management as mine.


Any cleaner is not physically possible. H81I has all its connectors lined up at the top of the board. The PSU is not modular and is ATX.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Any cleaner is not physically possible. H81I has all its connectors lined up at the top of the board. The PSU is not modular and is ATX.


idk i actually hid all my PSU cables under the 3.5" drive bay and thats with the stock 600w PSU with my SG08. my SG05 however is a cable nightmare. pity i didnt take any photos to show you that


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> idk i actually hid all my PSU cables under the 3.5" drive bay and thats with the stock 600w PSU with my SG08. my SG05 however is a cable nightmare. pity i didnt take any photos to show you that


Did you use the H81I?

My PSU is all stiff ribbon cable. I've tried putting the cables thru the empty 3.5 bay (the front panel ones already are snug under the mobo) but it still has to come out the end; the 24-pin has to go somewhere. In the end there's always a wall consisting of SATA, USB and 24-pin on that side. CPU 4 pin is smack in the middle of the board. I can try shoving the unused ones in the 3.5 bay if that's what you mean.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Did you use the H81I?
> 
> My PSU is all stiff ribbon cable. I've tried putting the cables thru the empty 3.5 bay (the front panel ones already are snug under the mobo) but it still has to come out the end; the 24-pin has to go somewhere. In the end there's always a wall consisting of SATA, USB and 24-pin on that side. CPU 4 pin is smack in the middle of the board. I can try shoving the unused ones in the 3.5 bay if that's what you mean.


nope but Z77E and H67N

stiff ribbon should be easier then round cables. my psu is non modular that came with the sg08. what i did was remove the 3.5" drive cage and route all the cable though it between the front panel, shoved all the extra length inside the 3.5" cage.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> nope but Z77E and H67N
> 
> stiff ribbon should be easier then round cables. my psu is non modular that came with the sg08. what i did was remove the 3.5" drive cage and route all the cable though it between the front panel, shoved all the extra length inside the 3.5" cage.


I think I improved things a bit by putting as much unused cable in the empty 3.5" cage but the problem remains with the board. SATA, USB3 and 24-pin form a literal wall on the other side.


----------



## akromatic

my H67N is literally walled on 1 side as well


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How's it going, uSFFers? So I got my 750Ti today. Was not expecting it, but that's fine. No Quadro yet.







I will say this: while the bracket is only one slot, the cooler is definitely two slots. Not a slot and a half, but two full slots.



(The VGA port is attached to a ribbon cable and can be removed.) So yeah. If you aren't going to mod it to be true single-slot, then I'd argue that Gigabyte's is actually better. It ditches the VGA port, but it upgrades the DVI-D to a DVI-I (effectively integrating the VGA port) and adds a DP port and an HDMI port. They probably could have made that single-slot too with mini DP and mini HDMI instead.

Either way, if you aren't swapping the cooler, they're about the same. Honestly I'm more upset that this or an R7 260X is the most powerful low-profile option. There was a single-slot version of Pitcairn - I think a 7850-equivalent? - and I can't remember if it was a Radeon or a FirePro. But that was full-height. AMD has done a nice job with their recent reference cards by keeping as many video ports as possible on the bottom slot, and I really with they had made the Fury X single-slot.


----------



## ccRicers

CynicalUnicorn, that looks like the MSI N750ti-2GD5TLP. It is kind of weird how the cooler is dual slot but the bracket is single slot. No need for chunky coolers on cards of this caliber, especially since power efficiency has improved greatly over the years. Only the Elsa is true single slot AFAIK and that is really hard to come by in the states.

Personally I am waiting for the GTX 950 (Ti) which is rumored to come out mid-late August. I hope it keeps the same low power consumption as the first Maxwell card.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There was a single-slot version of Pitcairn - I think a 7850-equivalent? - and I can't remember if it was a Radeon or a FirePro. But that was full-height. AMD has done a nice job with their recent reference cards by keeping as many video ports as possible on the bottom slot, and I really with they had made the Fury X single-slot.


Are you sure? I don't recall this single-slot Pitcairn card. Even if it was Firepro, clock speeds would have to take a huge hit and temperatures would be high.

Fury X single slot is impossible without a FC block.

EDIT: FirePro W5000. Pitcairn LE. Woefully cut GPU and woefully neutered 256-bit GDDR5 bus. No wonder they can cool it with that tiny square of aluminum. It's weaker than Bonaire.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Are you sure? I don't recall this single-slot Pitcairn card. Even if it was Firepro, clock speeds would have to take a huge hit and temperatures would be high.
> 
> Fury X single slot is impossible without a FC block.
> 
> EDIT: FirePro W5000. Pitcairn LE. Woefully cut GPU and woefully neutered 256-bit GDDR5 bus. No wonder they can cool it with that tiny square of aluminum. It's weaker than Bonaire.


AFOX HD7850 Single Slot


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







They were crazy over-priced ($285).


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> AFOX HD7850 Single Slot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were crazy over-priced ($285).


And they were probably crazy loud as well. But they look pretty darn sleek.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

FirePro W7000 is a single-slot 7870-equivalent as well. Neat! They're $500+ if you want one.









$285 wasn't horribly overpriced - only by $35 - given the 7850's MSRP at launch. If it never came down over time, then yeah that's stupid. I shouldn't be paying double for a "feature" that subtracts performance and/or adds noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> CynicalUnicorn, that looks like the MSI N750ti-2GD5TLP. It is kind of weird how the cooler is dual slot but the bracket is single slot. No need for chunky coolers on cards of this caliber, especially since power efficiency has improved greatly over the years. Only the Elsa is true single slot AFAIK and that is really hard to come by in the states.
> 
> Personally I am waiting for the GTX 950 (Ti) which is rumored to come out mid-late August. I hope it keeps the same low power consumption as the first Maxwell card.


Yup, that's the one! Did I not mention it earlier? Aside from the somewhat vague "low-profile MSI card"? If no,







. If yes, read better!









I doubt it would be a straight 750(Ti) rebrand, but I wouldn't put it past them. If not, then cut-down GM206. If it is GM206, then I highly doubt that we'll see any low-profile cards. Nvidia reserves that for the crap chips - GF119, GK107, GK208, GM107, etc. (GM107 is pretty powerful, but it's still the slowest Maxwell chip.)


----------



## Smanci

Gainward has a single slot 750 and galaxy has their 750Ti razor. Aren't they true single slot models?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Low-profile as in the short PCIe bracket, not low-profile as in single-slot. Single-slot is fairly easy to do since it's an otherwise standard board design, but low-profile has half the real estate to work with. Hopefully we'll see some more of them once HBM takes off. Could you imagine having a GPU the size of a 750Ti or 260X that is no less than ten times as powerful?!


----------



## Six-Strings

What's the ratio of the area of a circle and the square that encloses the circle?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

PI / 4. Why do you ask?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> What's the ratio of the area of a circle and the square that encloses the circle?


Do you need to know what the area of the circle is as well as the square?

For square it would be the radius x 4

For the circle Pi x radius (squared)


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Do you need to know what the area of the circle is as well as the square?
> 
> For square it would be the radius x 4
> 
> For the circle Pi x radius (squared)


Remember kids, the Volume of a Pizza is Pizza if z is the radius and a is the height:

Pi * z² * a

BTW, squares don't have a radius, they have an edge length and the formula is L², not L*4


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Remember kids, the Volume of a Pizza is Pizza if z is the radius and a is the height:
> 
> Pi * z² * a
> 
> BTW, squares don't have a radius, they have an edge length and the formula is L², not L*4


He said the area of a square which encloses the circle so the radius of the circle x 4 is correct.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> PI / 4. Why do you ask?


Nevermind, you are right, I was wrong.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Do you need to know what the area of the circle is as well as the square?
> 
> For square it would be the radius x 4
> 
> For the circle Pi x radius (squared)


I knew these individually, but I'm too slow to infer from that the proper ratio. It's somewhere around .785, which is also pi/4, but can't explain that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Area of a circle: PI * r^2 where r is the radius

Area of a square: s^2 where s is a side length

If a circle is inscribed in a square, we know s = 2r

Square equation can be rewritten as (2r)^2

Factor the 2^2: 4(r)^2

So the ratio is area of circle / area of square, or (PI * r^2) / (4r^2)

That simply reduces to PI / 4 for all non-zero radii.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> He said the area of a square which encloses the circle so the radius of the circle x 4 is correct.


It isn't. It's (2*r)², which is 4*r².

Proof.

BTW, if it wasn't, the law of exponential growth would be violated.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Just ordered an Asrock z97e-itx and some low profile Samsung wonder RAM!

I will be building my sff rig soon!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Posting from phone. You guys better be grateful.











Part one. Our three two cards. $150 for the pair. (Refurb and used.)



As expected, the holes have identical spacing.











MSI cooler is a lot beefier though. One thing to notice is that the Quadro has a 4-pin PWM fan while the 750Ti has a two-pin connector. I'm not sure what does what, but I have to assume it's just power and ground.

EDIT: I hate touchscreens. Ok. Part two. This wasn't even meant to be two parts.









Anyway. So what we'll do is swap the black wires (ground) and swap the red wire (V+) and yellow wire (+12V). I assume that the 750Ti's fan controller can drive a PWM fan.

...Yeah, funny thing about that. These connectors are fragile. I ended up tearing the ground pin off after sticking it in the plug upside down. Oops. So I just took another unused pin and spliced it into the ground. You don't need anything more than a screwdriver, TIM, and a needle (to remove the fan pins) unless you screw up.



Much less spectacular than I was hoping for, lol. It's just the Quadro with a black PCB and a third video port really.



But it should work. This is the smallest possible 750Ti you can make, methinks. Nvidia low-profile coolers seem to fit perfectly regardless of GPU. I'll take a look at some Kepler options and guesstimate, but I expect a GT 640 to work for example.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Posting from phone. You guys better be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part one. Our three two cards. $150 for the pair. (Refurb and used.)
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, the holes have identical spacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI cooler is a lot beefier though. One thing to notice is that the Quadro has a 4-pin PWM fan while the 750Ti has a two-pin connector. I'm not sure what does what, but I have to assume it's just power and ground.


Great deal on those cards! What model is that quadro?

Cooler swap I assume?

I also am interested to know the temp difference?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I hit submit. My finger touched the text box but it registered as submit. :/ Take a look at the ending now.

Quadro 600. 96 Fermi cores.

No idea about temps - haven't even plugged it in - but the reference model only throttles at 85C I think? Check Tom's version. They actually had to make an effort when they swapped the cooler since they used an AMD Turks GPU - FirePro V3900 specifically.


----------



## ccRicers

From my knowledge of busting apart PWM pumps, the yellow and black are power and ground. Fans of 750 Ti's usually stay in constant RPM.

Also for this reason is why I'm sticking to the 6600 GT fans. Not only are they cheaper to salvage, but they also have the same two-pin connectors as the 750 Ti.

Please do post GPU temps, but I can assume they won't be very high. It doesn't take a lot to cool this card. I am considering a 2.5 L compact build with a single slot mod of this card.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Posting from phone. You guys better be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part one. Our three two cards. $150 for the pair. (Refurb and used.)
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, the holes have identical spacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI cooler is a lot beefier though. One thing to notice is that the Quadro has a 4-pin PWM fan while the 750Ti has a two-pin connector. I'm not sure what does what, but I have to assume it's just power and ground.
> 
> EDIT: I hate touchscreens. Ok. Part two. This wasn't even meant to be two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. So what we'll do is swap the black wires (ground) and swap the red wire (V+) and yellow wire (+12V). I assume that the 750Ti's fan controller can drive a PWM fan.
> 
> ...Yeah, funny thing about that. These connectors are fragile. I ended up tearing the ground pin off after sticking it in the plug upside down. Oops. So I just took another unused pin and spliced it into the ground. You don't need anything more than a screwdriver, TIM, and a needle (to remove the fan pins) unless you screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> Much less spectacular than I was hoping for, lol. It's just the Quadro with a black PCB and a third video port really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it should work. This is the smallest possible 750Ti you can make, methinks. Nvidia low-profile coolers seem to fit perfectly regardless of GPU. I'll take a look at some Kepler options and guesstimate, but I expect a GT 640 to work for example.


Black or Blue is usually ground, Yellow should be 12V+. As you're swapping a PWM fan (the other two wires are PWM signal and RPM return signal) onto a voltage controlled header, you'll probably be fine and the fan controller should be able to control speed of the fan.

Looks very nice, now let's just hope that it won't sound like a jet engine once you plug it in


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I know what the PWM pinout is







- yellow is 12V, black is ground, and blue and green are sense and control. I didn't care enough about the last two to remember what they are snce I wasn't using them.

As for the MSI card and its two-pin header (it looks like there's one labeled J6 that can take PWM though, but nothing is soldered) I have to assume it's simple voltage control, yeah. Some simple form of PWM would make sense, as all that is is rapidly changing between the full supply voltage and zero. Add in a coil, a flywheel diode, and you should have pretty decent two-pin PWM.


----------



## ChainedHope

Since you all have more experience building SFF rigs, im going to post this here and hope for some helpful advice. I tried the "Watercooled" section, reddit, and on [H] but no one has said anything too constructive yet.

I'm starting back up my mATX watercooled EVGA Hadron Hydro build soon after a hiatus and I seem to have found a design flaw in my initial planning that I didnt think about when I started it in December. I can't seem to figure out how to fit the second radiator into the build. Originally I thought I had enough room but after doing some mockups with some single-slot 8800GT's I had lying around at work, I figured out my exact measurements for the bottom rad and fans and it is incredibly small. I've got 3 ideas but im not sure which would be the best of if there is something else I can do.

The space I have in the bottom (including fans) without modification and with the second card having a waterblock is as follows (L x W x H)
Measurements in inches: 10.5'' x 5.5'' x 1.6''
or in millimeters if you prefer: 265 x 138 x 40

1. Stack the radiators on top (Slim rad / slim fan/top-of-case/ standard rad/ slim fan/top-of-grill)
2. Chop the top of the case off and install a 80mm rad with standard sized fans (high static pressure and faster RPM) and cover it with the original grill
3. Add an additional 1.5'' to the bottom of the case, externally mount the rad underneath with standard fans in the case (or stretch the bottom of the case and mount it all inside)
4. Mill the casing of the bottom radiator and the casing of the slim fans and mount the fans almost flush to the radiator. With fittings, would be possible but would rub against the 2nd card.

I'm hoping someone here has some advice, the watercooling needs to be enough to cool 2 way GTX970's and an i5-4690k with decent temps (I don't necessarily need to overclock them, but it would be nice if I could since I'm also installing an ATX psu into the case)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sounds like a lot of rad for a Hardron.I'd go with 3.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> Since you all have more experience building SFF rigs, im going to post this here and hope for some helpful advice. I tried the "Watercooled" section, reddit, and on [H] but no one has said anything too constructive yet.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1. Stack the radiators on top (Slim rad / slim fan/top-of-case/ standard rad/ slim fan/top-of-grill)
> 2. Chop the top of the case off and install a 80mm rad with standard sized fans (high static pressure and faster RPM) and cover it with the original grill
> 3. Add an additional 1.5'' to the bottom of the case, externally mount the rad underneath with standard fans in the case (or stretch the bottom of the case and mount it all inside)
> 4. Mill the casing of the bottom radiator and the casing of the slim fans and mount the fans almost flush to the radiator. With fittings, would be possible but would rub against the 2nd card.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has some advice, the watercooling needs to be enough to cool 2 way GTX970's and an i5-4690k with decent temps (I don't necessarily need to overclock them, but it would be nice if I could since I'm also installing an ATX psu into the case)


That sounds like a pretty cool build.

Stacking on top doesn't sound too nice, but couldn't you lift the top up a bit to fit all the rads inside? You could then use acrylic panels to close the resulting gaps, frost that and edge-light it with LEDs. Could look pretty *rad*








Would basically be a variant of option 3, but I think it would look a bit better.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Based on ten minutes in HWMonitor and a 100% GPU load in [email protected], it looks like this thing is hovering between 92°C and 93°C, and the fan is only peaking at 68% (strange). TIM used is some two year old Arctic Silver ceramic stuff. I'm sure it'll be cooler in games, with better TIM, or with a fan that reaches or exceeds 69% speed. For that reason the GPU core is running at a pretty impressive 1020MHz, not too much slower than its maximum boost speed of 1163MHz. Noise isn't that bad actually. It's definitely there, but it's a consistent hum. Part of it might also be the CPU fan, the stock, IMO loud one from a Cooler Master 212+.

Anyway, I'd definitely recommend this. Super simple mod, compatible coolers can be found on - I have to assume anyway - any recent low-profile Nvidia GPU. Need a far-too-powerful PhysX card? Have a single-slot case only? Have DTX with the x16 slot on top? Well, here's your answer!









On another, slightly more hilarious note, this is what my desktop looks like now:



I only have two monitors!









EDIT: Haven't actually used HWMonitor before and am not too familiar with the UI. It looks like, upon reaching 94°C, the fan speed does jump just long enough to cool it down to a chilly 93°C.







Still, it's been 25 minutes at a constant 99+% load and I haven't seen it throttle. So this is 100% fine for gaming.


----------



## iFreilicht

93° is toasty, but the GPU will survive it. If the caps on the card are of high quality, they'll last more than long enough, too. You'd have to take a look at them to be 100% sure, but it will probably be fine. I'd personally prefer the fan to spin a bit faster to get lower temps, though. There could be two reasons why it doesn't: either the card will never output even close to 12V because it was optimised for the stock fans which don't need to spin at full RPM, or the PWM fan you got now will not go above 68% without PWM input.
Either way, very cool mod!


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> 93° is toasty, but the GPU will survive it. If the caps on the card are of high quality, they'll last more than long enough, too. You'd have to take a look at them to be 100% sure, but it will probably be fine. I'd personally prefer the fan to spin a bit faster to get lower temps, though. There could be two reasons why it doesn't: either the card will never output even close to 12V because it was optimised for the stock fans which don't need to spin at full RPM, or the PWM fan you got now will not go above 68% without PWM input.
> Either way, very cool mod!


What do caps have to do with anything? Maxwell is efficient. Also, the fan is tiny and half of it hangs off the PCB (on both the original intended card or the new card).

It doesn't appear to be a Quadro 600, which is a GF109 card and really is ancient. The HP Quadro 600 has a different cooler and what appears to be a better fan and heatsink. The Quadro K600 is the one with the puny fan that isn't really on top of the heatsink; that's a GK107 card with 50% cut. It really is quite a shame that the fan on it is so small and poorly designed, but 50% GK107 actually draws a little less power than 60% GM107, so the heatsink looks like it was designed with that in mind.

I looked on Newegg and saw that the mounting holes for the Quadro K620 (GM107) appear to be the same as that of the K600 (GK107), so naturally I wondered, assuming the hole spacing was actually the same, what a K620 cooler might have done for your card (of course, K620 is also more expensive). And to be fair, reference 290X have survived temperatures of 94°C so I think you'll be fine for the time being. Could MX-4 do a better job than that ceramic TIM? I've heard not-so-good things about that one before, about how long it takes for temperatures to settle down.

Edit: OOps my bad, it definitely is a Quadro 600. And that card's TDP is also lower than GM107 parts. Hmmm. Maybe mounting holes for GF109 LP = GK107 = GM107?


----------



## Jimbags

I might try this mod on my gtx 750ti using my old gigabyte gt210


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> What do caps have to do with anything? Maxwell is efficient. Also, the fan is tiny and half of it hangs off the PCB (on both the original intended card or the new card).


My though was that cheap caps would have a highly reduced lifetime under such thermal stress.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> 93° is toasty, but the GPU will survive it. If the caps on the card are of high quality, they'll last more than long enough, too. You'd have to take a look at them to be 100% sure, but it will probably be fine. I'd personally prefer the fan to spin a bit faster to get lower temps, though. There could be two reasons why it doesn't: either the card will never output even close to 12V because it was optimised for the stock fans which don't need to spin at full RPM, or the PWM fan you got now will not go above 68% without PWM input.
> Either way, very cool mod!


Correction, the fan gets up to 73% at 94°C before slowing to 68% once "cooling" to 93°C. I'm going to play with it in Afterburner since I haven't touched anything in the software side of things yet, just hardware. You're probably right that it's using the stock fan curve. I'm just glad that it's in equilibrium somewhere and not throttling!







It's been running Asteroids all night with no signs of any issues so I'm not too worried. 1020MHz sustained at 94°C for about 12 hours is pretty good in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> It doesn't appear to be a Quadro 600, which is a GF109 card and really is ancient. The HP Quadro 600 has a different cooler and what appears to be a better fan and heatsink. The Quadro K600 is the one with the puny fan that isn't really on top of the heatsink; that's a GK107 card with 50% cut. It really is quite a shame that the fan on it is so small and poorly designed, but 50% GK107 actually draws a little less power than 60% GM107, so the heatsink looks like it was designed with that in mind.
> 
> I looked on Newegg and saw that the mounting holes for the Quadro K620 (GM107) appear to be the same as that of the K600 (GK107), so naturally I wondered, assuming the hole spacing was actually the same, what a K620 cooler might have done for your card (of course, K620 is also more expensive). And to be fair, reference 290X have survived temperatures of 94°C so I think you'll be fine for the time being. Could MX-4 do a better job than that ceramic TIM? I've heard not-so-good things about that one before, about how long it takes for temperatures to settle down.
> 
> Edit: OOps my bad, it definitely is a Quadro 600. And that card's TDP is also lower than GM107 parts. Hmmm. Maybe mounting holes for GF109 LP = GK107 = GM107?


Explain why my K600 has a GF108 die on it! Checkmate atheists.







(To be fair I never took a picture of the cleaned dies of either - my bad!) Honestly, I'm not entirely sure any K-series Quadro would be much better. Their coolers don't look to be much larger, but the cheapest K600 I saw was more than twice as much as the typical 600s. Now, if they use copper, then we might be onto something. This one is just solid aluminium.

Could MX-4 do better? Almost certainly. Am I going to go out, buy some, and reapply it? Probably not. One, I'm cheap, two, I'm lazy, and three, no BSODs yet!







I haven't touched the fan curve at all either and I'm sure that's part of it. I'm thinking ~40% speed up to 60­°C or so, and then gradually increasing to 100% once it starts boiling water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I might try this mod on my gtx 750ti using my old gigabyte gt210


Using the center of the screws as vertices, you should see a rectangle approximately 41mm x 23mm. If it's off by a little, don't worry too much - either I measured it slightly off or you did. But some of the LP GT 210s on Ebay appear to have ~60mm x ~30mm or something like that. Massive spacing for such a small card.

EDIT: Here's the stock fan curve. I don't think it works too well with a cooler this small...



So I'm off to make that a bit better. Hopefully it'll sustain 80°C or so in Asteroids or a similar compute load.

EDIT 2:







You moron... That's the custom curve I set for my 280. I'm not sure if the 750Ti is trying to use that too. Good thing I took a screenshot...?

EDIT 3: Oh lovely. I don't think it's even possible to have separate fan curves for separate GPUs. Nice job guys.

EDIT 4: Changing that third pin from 55% @ 90°C to 70% at the same temperature seems to have done it. That, and setting a fan hysteresis (i.e. a small margin or buffer of sorts so changes aren't instant) cut temperatures down to 85°C. That's with the case fans running at just 5V. Cranking them to 7V has minimal impact on temperature or noise, but 12V cuts it to 80°C at the expense of noise. It's white noise so I'm not too worried. If I can find a way to have multiple fan curves then I'll tweak it later, but this seems fine for now. I don't plan on overclocking of course.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> [...]
> 
> EDIT 4: Changing that third pin from 55% @ 90°C to 70% at the same temperature seems to have done it. That, and setting a fan hysteresis (i.e. a small margin or buffer of sorts so changes aren't instant) cut temperatures down to 85°C. That's with the case fans running at just 5V. Cranking them to 7V has minimal impact on temperature or noise, but 12V cuts it to 80°C at the expense of noise. It's white noise so I'm not too worried. If I can find a way to have multiple fan curves then I'll tweak it later, but this seems fine for now. I don't plan on overclocking of course.


Nice! Very good job, those are perfect temps for an aircooled card, even more so for a single slot LP mod.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> My though was that cheap caps would have a highly reduced lifetime under such thermal stress.


These are polys, not lytics. They'll be fine. The 93°C 85°C is limited to the GPU core; the air coming off it feels hot but is nowhere near that temperature. Plus, in the original card and virtually all Nvidia reference cards less powerful than GTX 760, the caps and chokes and mosfets are exposed like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Their coolers don't look to be much larger, but the cheapest K600 I saw was more than twice as much as the typical 600s. Now, if they use copper, then we might be onto something. This one is just solid aluminium.
> 
> EDIT 4: Changing that third pin from 55% @ 90°C to 70% at the same temperature seems to have done it. That, and setting a fan hysteresis (i.e. a small margin or buffer of sorts so changes aren't instant) cut temperatures down to 85°C. That's with the case fans running at just 5V. Cranking them to 7V has minimal impact on temperature or noise, but 12V cuts it to 80°C at the expense of noise. It's white noise so I'm not too worried. If I can find a way to have multiple fan curves then I'll tweak it later, but this seems fine for now. I don't plan on overclocking of course.


Unfortunately copper also doesn't start appearing in reference designs until GTX 760-performance territory. Damn you, Nvidia!







Making poor reference cooler designs since GTX 480! Seriously though, I thought that maybe the more expensive cards' bigger fans would be able to push more air thru the fins, but you have a point; the heatsink is too small anyways.

Nice job with the fan curve. 85° is much nicer.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Posting from phone. You guys better be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part one. Our three two cards. $150 for the pair. (Refurb and used.)
> 
> As expected, the holes have identical spacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI cooler is a lot beefier though. One thing to notice is that the Quadro has a 4-pin PWM fan while the 750Ti has a two-pin connector. I'm not sure what does what, but I have to assume it's just power and ground.
> 
> EDIT: I hate touchscreens. Ok. Part two. This wasn't even meant to be two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. So what we'll do is swap the black wires (ground) and swap the red wire (V+) and yellow wire (+12V). I assume that the 750Ti's fan controller can drive a PWM fan.
> 
> ...Yeah, funny thing about that. These connectors are fragile. I ended up tearing the ground pin off after sticking it in the plug upside down. Oops. So I just took another unused pin and spliced it into the ground. You don't need anything more than a screwdriver, TIM, and a needle (to remove the fan pins) unless you screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> Much less spectacular than I was hoping for, lol. It's just the Quadro with a black PCB and a third video port really.
> 
> But it should work. This is the smallest possible 750Ti you can make, methinks. Nvidia low-profile coolers seem to fit perfectly regardless of GPU. I'll take a look at some Kepler options and guesstimate, but I expect a GT 640 to work for example.


Nice, my normal height 750ti has square mounting holes so it can't use that cooler, but if I remove the fan and run it passively, it's slightly thicker than single slot but It'll fit in a singleslot case.
edit: Without the fan and fan shroud, it's thinner than a single slot.

I wouldn't run a gpu at 90+ for long. 85°C is better but the heat will still spread around the case and affect other components.


----------



## Duality92

I have a low profile bracket from an HD 5450 that should be able to just bolt right up on that card, do you want it?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It came with two (DVI + HDMI and VGA), but thanks for the offer! Right now I only need it single slot anyway. No low-profile case and such. It looks like that's a pretty standard configuration, and I bet those brackets are largely interchangeable.

And as stupid as it sounds, I actually think this was a good idea. Sure, I could've gone for crossfire for maybe $20 more, and I "upgraded" to a GPU that's worse in every way, and I'm not even sure I can use Nvidia-specific features, but it was fun.









I also now have a low-profile and/or single-slot GPU that can trade blows with a PS4 whenever I need it. This thing will go in an HTPC or a mobile rig someday, but for now, it's putting the Tri in Triumverate. (Apparently I had this plan ever since upgrading to Intel last year, lol. OP delivered!)


----------



## Six-Strings

I would like to be inducted into the club.

My thrift-PC as of yesterday:

Lian Li PC Tu 100a (used)
Core i5-4460s (used)
Gigabyte GTX 960 (used)
Gigabyte H97N-WiFi (certified refurbished)
Noctua NH9li (new)
Samsung Evo Pro 850 256 GB (used)
Samsung Evo Pro 840 128 GB (used)
Western Digital Green 2,5" 1 TB (from an old build)
Kingston Value Ram 2*4 GB (used)
Be Quiet! SFX Power 2, 300w (new)

690 €.


----------



## Jimbags

This might work. Although one is screws. The other is those crappy plastic push pins.


and they both fit the same pci bracket so low profile to the max!


----------



## NFSxperts

*SilverStone RAVEN RVZ02*
380 x 87 x 370mm / 12.2L
[m-itx, dual slot riser, SFX]
Product Page


*Silverstone ML08*
380 x 87 x 370mm / 12.2L
[m-itx, dual slot riser, SFX]
Product Page


Added 2 new SilverStone cases.

The ML08 is getting close to what I want in my next SFF case, but its still a little too big.

The case I want should preferably:

Small Form Factor, not slightly smaller than mid towers
<10 Liters
<$150
Has a handle
Supports m-itx formfactor with 2 expansion slots
Approx. 10" gpu support
Air coolers only
Good positive airflow
2.5" hdd only
SFX PSU only
No optical drive bay, NOT even the slim ones.

The case is meant to be carried around frequently so no watercooling support (the fittings might come loose due to the frequent movement, can't risk a leak)
It needs to be light, so maybe aluminum. From what I'm seen in crowd funded designs, the use of a flexible riser can reduce the overall size even more.
The TU100 I had didn't support long gpus, no intake for gpu. It was also hard to work in and I did not like the side panel mechanism.
Dan's A4-SFX has a layout very close to what I want. CPU cooler support is limited and it doesn't have a handle.

If any case manufacturer reps read this, perhaps than can provide some insight as to whether this is possible or not.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The TU100 I had didn't support long gpus, no intake for gpu. It was also hard to work in and I did not like the side panel mechanism.
> Dan's A4-SFX has a layout very close to what I want. CPU cooler support is limited and it doesn't have a handle.
> 
> If any case manufacturer reps read this, perhaps than can provide some insight as to whether this is possible or not.


Why not mod the A4 to give it a handle? The limitation to smaller coolers isn't as much of an issue as with most cases because they can draw in cold air directly and don't rely on case fans. From everything you say, it sounds like the perfect case for you. Maybe give it a try once it's available.


----------



## NFSxperts

Its not as simple as just screwing on a handle to the top of the case. The top panel has to hold the weight of the case and components.
And it looks like the front and top panel is in one complete aluminum piece and is held on to the frame with 4 screws at the top.
Also, I'm not so certain on the temps on the back of the gpu. It looks like there will be little to no airflow going to the back.


----------



## iFreilicht

Yes, top and front panel are a single piece, but it wraps around the front to the bottom and is secured with two additional screws at the bottom as far as I know. You could ask Dan himself whether he thinks the case has the structural integrity to support a top handle.
The back of the GPU is only cooled by convection, but as the case has exhausts at the top, I reckon the airflow generated from the chimney effect will be enough to keep it within reasonable limits.


----------



## Fulvian

Any GTX 980 / 980Ti that can fit into an unmodded SG05?

I know some ITX GTX 970 models, but I'm still wondering if I could go higher.

P.S.: It needs to be Asus/Gigabyte/MSI/Galax/Elsa/Zotac since I want the free MGSV coupon.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvian*
> 
> Any GTX 980 / 980Ti that can fit into an unmodded SG05?
> 
> I know some ITX GTX 970 models, but I'm still wondering if I could go higher.
> 
> P.S.: It needs to be Asus/Gigabyte/MSI/Galax/Elsa/Zotac since I want the free MGSV coupon.


dont think the 980 would fit an un modded SG05, SG05 would do 9.5" un modded


----------



## -Leopold-

Lots of nice builds here. I think i buy an SG05, hope this will fit my ASUS GTX 660 :/.
Whats about the airflow? Is a front 120mm intake good enough to keep things cool in this small case?
I want to put an i5-4460 with an Raijintek Pallas in it.
Only need to find a better GPU that will fit in this case, but at least, In contrast to other mITX cases it can handle GPUs longer than 17/18cm.

Edit: can i join the club with my Chieftec IX-01B?


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The TU100 I had didn't support long gpus, no intake for gpu. It was also hard to work in and I did not like the side panel mechanism.
> Dan's A4-SFX has a layout very close to what I want. CPU cooler support is limited and it doesn't have a handle.


Hopefully NVidia/AMD will produce more short high end GPUs for ITX in near future so the case manufacturers can make shorter/smaller ITX gaming cases, and then we could build high end gaming ITX system in ~7-9lt cases.








But you can install R9 Fury X, R9 Nano, GTX970 Mini etc in TU100 and now it also come with the additionally perforated side panel for better thermal.









You'll have to wait a bit for that Dan A4 case, and it won't be cheap(probably the most expensive case in $$$ per volume). One thing I don't like about Dan A4 case is the 10.5" GPU support, imo smaller version of the case with ~7-9" GPU support would have been much better. Anyway the side panel mechanism on Dan A4 is very similar to TU100(but you pull the sticking out part instead of using leaver to pop open the side panel) so I prefer the side panel mechanism on TU100.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I still can't figure out why there's no short 680 or 980 - the 670 and 970 had variants after all. Same GPU, same amount of VRAM, and only marginally more cooling capabilities needed.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Lots of nice builds here. I think i buy an SG05, hope this will fit my ASUS GTX 660 :/.
> Whats about the airflow? Is a front 120mm intake good enough to keep things cool in this small case?
> I want to put an i5-4460 with an Raijintek Pallas in it.
> Only need to find a better GPU that will fit in this case, but at least, In contrast to other mITX cases it can handle GPUs longer than 17/18cm.
> 
> Edit: can i join the club with my Chieftec IX-01B?


The sg05 has good positive air pressure. Will be be using the optical and 3.5 hd cages? If you remove the cases, there will be not airflow restrictions.
If the Asus 660 is 10.2" (25.91cm) it should fit as the sg05 supports up to 262mm without modding.

Are you sure thats not the IX-03B http://www.chieftec.eu/en/chassis/itx-tower/ix-03b.html with the hdd attachment?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Hopefully NVidia/AMD will produce more short high end GPUs for ITX in near future so the case manufacturers can make shorter/smaller ITX gaming cases, and then we could build high end gaming ITX system in ~7-9lt cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can install R9 Fury X, R9 Nano, GTX970 Mini etc in TU100 and now it also come with the additionally perforated side panel for better thermal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to wait a bit for that Dan A4 case, and it won't be cheap(probably the most expensive case in $$$ per volume). One thing I don't like about Dan A4 case is the 10.5" GPU support, imo smaller version of the case with ~7-9" GPU support would have been much better. Anyway the side panel mechanism on Dan A4 is very similar to TU100(but you pull the sticking out part instead of using leaver to pop open the side panel) so I prefer the side panel mechanism on TU100.


I'm not in a rush so the case can wait.
The SFX PSU in the Dan A4 has to go in the front. Perhaps with you rotate the PSU, the length could be shorter. Or perhaps if you rotate the psu width-wise, the case will be thicker, which allows for taller cpu coolers.

With the side panel mechanisms in the TU100, every time I take it off, I feel like the panels are going to bend or the pins that's holding it in place is going to break off.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I still can't figure out why there's no short 680 or 980 - the 670 and 970 had variants after all. Same GPU, same amount of VRAM, and only marginally more cooling capabilities needed.


people have a bigger is better mindset, like cases, mobos, GPU cooler (ahem gigabyte G1 and it is the best selling nvidia 970/980/ti cards) etc

makes me wonder how overkill and ridiculous having a G1 cooler on a 960 is


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> You'll have to wait a bit for that Dan A4 case, and it won't be cheap(probably the most expensive case in $$$ per volume). One thing I don't like about Dan A4 case is the 10.5" GPU support, imo smaller version of the case with ~7-9" GPU support would have been much better. Anyway the side panel mechanism on Dan A4 is very similar to TU100(but you pull the sticking out part instead of using leaver to pop open the side panel) so I prefer the side panel mechanism on TU100.


With the current psu placement in Dan's A4, its the psu that's defining the length of the case.

On the left is the layout in Dan's A4, mid is a possible shorter case, and on the right is my proposed layout with an intake fan.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The sg05 has good positive air pressure. Will be be using the optical and 3.5 hd cages? If you remove the cases, there will be not airflow restrictions.
> If the Asus 660 is 10.2" (25.91cm) it should fit as the sg05 supports up to 262mm without modding.
> 
> Are you sure thats not the IX-03B http://www.chieftec.eu/en/chassis/itx-tower/ix-03b.html with the hdd attachment?


No, i would remove them to use a SFX-L PSU.
The SG05 supports up to 262mm? Pretty good, on their homepage they wrote "up to 254mm", so i was a little bit worried about fitting my GTX 660 in it.
Does it make sense to replace the standard front fan with another 120x120x25mm fan like the EK Water Blocks Vardar F3 or Noctua NF-F12 or is the
standard fan powerful enough? And if it is recommended to replace the fan, is the Vardar or the NF-F12 a good choice?

And yes, you're right, it's the IX-03B + HDD attachment, sorry.


----------



## NFSxperts

There's a FAQ section in the first post towards the bottom. Its hard to see unless you scroll down.
The specs has some 'wiggle room' since on some gpus, the power connectors are on the side.
Yes, you should replace the fan. I don't own any of those fans but reading online, the performance is similar. Go with the cheaper one.
I'm assuming you'll be using a 2.5" drive. Any idea where you'll be mounting it?

I added the ix-03 to the list.


----------



## -Leopold-

I think the only Option is to mount it on the side or at the bottom. I will find a place for one or two 2,5" drives. Maybe 3,5" is to big to mount it without the drive HDD-Cage.


----------



## jooopaaa

Can i join









Modded cooltek U1, my primary gaming rig:

Asrock Z97-ITX motherboard
i5-4690k (at 4.5Ghz)
8GB DDR3
120GB SSD
KFA2 GTX970 4GB Grapichs
Silverstone SFX 600w modular psu
nanoxia sleeved cables

2x80mm fans at bottom intake
120mm exhaust
120mm intake pwm controlled
80mm enermax pwm controlled for cpu

Temps in BF4 gaming:

CPU max. 72c
MB max. 45c
GPU max.70c


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Modded cooltek U1, my primary gaming rig:
> 
> Asrock Z97-ITX motherboard
> i5-4690k (at 4.5Ghz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 120GB SSD
> KFA2 GTX970 4GB Grapichs
> Silverstone SFX 600w modular psu
> nanoxia sleeved cables
> 
> 2x80mm fans at bottom intake
> 120mm exhaust
> 120mm intake pwm controlled
> 80mm enermax pwm controlled for cpu
> 
> Temps in BF4 gaming:
> 
> CPU max. 72c
> MB max. 45c
> GPU max.70c


Nice build. The fan grills look great on it. How did you get the 970 in there? Was it vertically mounted with a riser cable?


----------



## Duality92

I've been wanting to mod my ISK600 for quite a while now. For the past few days I have been working hard to make this happen.

Mod list
-Perforated side panels for GPU and radiator air flow
-Cut away to place the radiator along holes for mounting
-3rd SSD mounting under the 2x SSD caddy for moar SSD fun
-LED strip under the GPU
-Front panel LED removal (including HDD activity)
-GPU bracket with foam to keep the GPU properly placed (two side taped)
-Dremeled the fan for the CPU block bracket


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded cooltek U1, my primary gaming rig:
> 
> Asrock Z97-ITX motherboard
> i5-4690k (at 4.5Ghz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 120GB SSD
> KFA2 GTX970 4GB Grapichs
> Silverstone SFX 600w modular psu
> nanoxia sleeved cables
> 
> 2x80mm fans at bottom intake
> 120mm exhaust
> 120mm intake pwm controlled
> 80mm enermax pwm controlled for cpu
> 
> Temps in BF4 gaming:
> 
> CPU max. 72c
> MB max. 45c
> GPU max.70c


Sick looking build! Will love to see more pictures and more details of the rig!


----------



## ccRicers

Here is my Rosewill Legacy U2 build, being prepared for watercooling. I will be using soft tubing for now, but want to move to hard tubing for the final version.



You can see more in my build log.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded cooltek U1, my primary gaming rig:
> 
> Asrock Z97-ITX motherboard
> i5-4690k (at 4.5Ghz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 120GB SSD
> KFA2 GTX970 4GB Grapichs
> Silverstone SFX 600w modular psu
> nanoxia sleeved cables
> 
> 2x80mm fans at bottom intake
> 120mm exhaust
> 120mm intake pwm controlled
> 80mm enermax pwm controlled for cpu
> 
> Temps in BF4 gaming:
> 
> CPU max. 72c
> MB max. 45c
> GPU max.70c


Added you. Our first U1 owner. The top grill looks great, but the front grill spoils the look abit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've been wanting to mod my ISK600 for quite a while now. For the past few days I have been working hard to make this happen.
> 
> Mod list
> -Perforated side panels for GPU and radiator air flow
> -Cut away to place the radiator along holes for mounting
> -3rd SSD mounting under the 2x SSD caddy for moar SSD fun
> -LED strip under the GPU
> -Front panel LED removal (including HDD activity)
> -GPU bracket with foam to keep the GPU properly placed (two side taped)
> -Dremeled the fan for the CPU block bracket


Wow, that is very packed. Good job

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Here is my Rosewill Legacy U2 build, being prepared for watercooling. I will be using soft tubing for now, but want to move to hard tubing for the final version.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more in my build log.


That looks very nice. CAn't believe you packed 2 radiators into that thing.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I'm disappointed yet somewhat happy. The GTX 950 looks like it has so much potential, yet everything is massive. Guys. Come on. It's a 750Ti with a sixth SMM and twice the ROPs. It's a 960 with 3/4 the SMMs. Why can't we have smaller versions of this?! Its TDP is two digits! TWO! (I assume, given how cool both full GM107 and full GM206 are.)

On a positive note, this means the 750Ti + mod wasn't actually a horrible idea!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I'm disappointed yet somewhat happy. The GTX 950 looks like it has so much potential, yet everything is massive. Guys. Come on. It's a 750Ti with a sixth SMM and twice the ROPs. It's a 960 with 3/4 the SMMs. Why can't we have smaller versions of this?! Its TDP is two digits! TWO! (I assume, given how cool both full GM107 and full GM206 are.)
> 
> On a positive note, this means the 750Ti + mod wasn't actually a horrible idea!


I mean even the 970 comes in small PCBs, I bet they could easily make it short and low profile.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I mean even the 970 comes in small PCBs, I bet they could easily make it short and low profile.


They could, but they'd go and charge extra for the "mini-ITX edition". That's how they make $$$


----------



## ccRicers

The reference card posted in NVidia's site is pretty small, though.

I'm actually disappointed at the power specs. TDP went up by 50% compared to the 750Ti, and the reference card has a 6-pin connector now. I guess I was expecting too much of a power efficiency leap from Maxwell 1 to 2.

But I'll wait for the reviews to see some actual power output numbers. As I know the bios in the 750Ti actually limits power to 38w I will expect this card to not reach close to its rated maximum either.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Remember, there are a lot more ROPs. The back-end pipeline costs quite a few watts.

I'm not sure how many would be expected however, but it's an increase regardless. Uh... 650Ti vs 650Ti Boost is a good comparison, as is a 660Ti vs a 670 if you want to see a (smaller) effect on Kepler.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I'm disappointed yet somewhat happy. The GTX 950 looks like it has so much potential, yet everything is massive. Guys. Come on. It's a 750Ti with a sixth SMM and twice the ROPs. It's a 960 with 3/4 the SMMs. Why can't we have smaller versions of this?! Its TDP is two digits! TWO! (I assume, given how cool both full GM107 and full GM206 are.)
> 
> On a positive note, this means the 750Ti + mod wasn't actually a horrible idea!


big sells, idiots take one look at the amount of fans and think that must be better

look how stupid a G1 cooler is on a 960.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> big sells, idiots take one look at the amount of fans and think that must be better
> 
> look how stupid a G1 cooler is on a 960.


Hey, don't get me started on the 750 Ti Strix









Looks like I'd go with the base EVGA or Zotac cards if I want a 950 on the smaller side.


----------



## -Leopold-

Here are some more Screenshots of the Components inside my Chieftec IX-03B:

Mainboard (ASUS H81T Thin mITX) with installed RAM & mSATA SSD


Size Comparsion between SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-115X & Intel Boxed


Case with Mainboard


Empty Case


Soo, i want to build a gaming rig in a mITX case as small as possible - but it is so hard to choose a case







.

I want to re-use my be Quiet! Pure Power L8 430W ATX PSU, so maybe the Cooltek Coolcube (=jonsbo V3+) will be fine.
It is veeery small but fits my PSU. I only need a new ITX Graphics Card then. Maybe the R9 Nano or so.
And i think for good cooling i must mod the case maybe. I dont want 4x 40mm little weak, screaming fans.
Maybe 2x 80mm or 1x 120mm Front intake and 80mm Top outtake - what do you think?

Rest of the hardware will be:

ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
2x 4GB DDR3-1600 RAM
i5-4460
and a Raijintek Pallas or similar


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I'm disappointed yet somewhat happy. The GTX 950 looks like it has so much potential, yet everything is massive. Guys. Come on. It's a 750Ti with a sixth SMM and twice the ROPs. It's a 960 with 3/4 the SMMs. Why can't we have smaller versions of this?! Its TDP is two digits! TWO! (I assume, given how cool both full GM107 and full GM206 are.)
> 
> On a positive note, this means the 750Ti + mod wasn't actually a horrible idea!


Same here, I wish we'd go back to single slot coolers for low power cards.
I'm happy with a 750ti, too bad it doesn't support sli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Here are some more Screenshots of the Components inside my Chieftec IX-03B:
> 
> Mainboard (ASUS H81T Thin mITX) with installed RAM & mSATA SSD
> 
> Size Comparsion between SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-115X & Intel Boxed
> 
> Case with Mainboard
> 
> 
> Empty Case
> 
> Soo, i want to build a gaming rig in a mITX case as small as possible - but it is so hard to choose a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I want to re-use my be Quiet! Pure Power L8 430W ATX PSU, so maybe the Cooltek Coolcube (=jonsbo V3+) will be fine.
> It is veeery small but fits my PSU. I only need a new ITX Graphics Card then. Maybe the R9 Nano or so.
> And i think for good cooling i must mod the case maybe. I dont want 4x 40mm little weak, screaming fans.
> Maybe 2x 80mm or 1x 120mm Front intake and 80mm Top outtake - what do you think?
> 
> Rest of the hardware will be:
> 
> ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
> 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 RAM
> i5-4460
> and a Raijintek Pallas or similar


Nice, I'll add your new links.
Have you considered the SilverStone SG13? Aluminum cases with no front intake have problems removing heat from the case so temps get quite toasty inside.


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> Can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded cooltek U1, my primary gaming rig:
> 
> Asrock Z97-ITX motherboard
> i5-4690k (at 4.5Ghz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 120GB SSD
> KFA2 GTX970 4GB Grapichs
> Silverstone SFX 600w modular psu
> nanoxia sleeved cables
> 
> 2x80mm fans at bottom intake
> 120mm exhaust
> 120mm intake pwm controlled
> 80mm enermax pwm controlled for cpu
> 
> Temps in BF4 gaming:
> 
> CPU max. 72c
> MB max. 45c
> GPU max.70c


wow very nice..is there a build log?


----------



## outlaw8505

Since I don't want to lose my sig for SFF.

I did post this in my build log but that is pretty much dead.

Would there be any reason for/against throwing a 120mm rad on the back of this thing? It is the Coolgate thick version.

Loop would be Res > Pump > GFX > 120 Rad > CPU > 280 Rad > Res

Everything but the 120 Rad would be in a Node 304 case.


----------



## AliNT77

anyone using steam in-home streaming here??

i had a i3-330m laptop laying around , now i connected it to living room TV and i enjoy [email protected] with 35ms lag









i highly suggest U guys do this too









sry for my poor english


----------



## Smanci

I'm interested in using in-home streaming, too, but does that 35ms have your TV included? 50+ms would be a little high for racing games, compared to using an HDMI cable









I have a raspberry pi 2 laying around so might try using it for streaming via gamestream and limelight pi.


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I'm interested in using in-home streaming, too, but does that 35ms have your TV included? 50+ms would be a little high for racing games, compared to using an HDMI cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a raspberry pi 2 laying around so might try using it for streaming via gamestream and limelight pi.


35ms is what steam overlay shows so basically the answer is no

i mostly play witcher 3 with a x360 wireless controller and its completely playable (soo much better than 30fps on consoles)

i sometimes play NFS:Rivals but the delay is more noticeable because of its capped framerate (30fps)

i haven't tried project cars yet but its on my shopping list


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Since I don't want to lose my sig for SFF.
> 
> I did post this in my build log but that is pretty much dead.
> 
> Would there be any reason for/against throwing a 120mm rad on the back of this thing? It is the Coolgate thick version.
> 
> Loop would be Res > Pump > GFX > 120 Rad > CPU > 280 Rad > Res
> 
> Everything but the 120 Rad would be in a Node 304 case.


I just reread your buildlog and its pretty packed already. I would just keep everything internally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> anyone using steam in-home streaming here??
> 
> i had a i3-330m laptop laying around , now i connected it to living room TV and i enjoy witcher[email protected] with 35ms lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i highly suggest U guys do this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for my poor english


Are you streaming your gaming pc to your notebook that is then connected to your living room TV?
I tried streaming on my atom netbook but it wasn't powerful enough to do the decoding.

In other news, I updated the FAQ in the OP and added a table of contents.
I also bought a cylinder 'mac pro clone' case, should arrive next week.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Talk of the Fury Nano launching at $650 is disheartening to say the least


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Are you streaming your gaming pc to your notebook that is then connected to your living room TV?


Yes sir


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Talk of the Fury Nano launching at $650 is disheartening to say the least


Depends on performance and power consumption, and launch availability, whether that's good or bad. Clock a 970 Mini past a 980 for half the price and it's tough to beat in any case, though.
I'd just wait for reliable reviews since AMD has mentioned "up to 1000Mhz" in their slides.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Talk of the Fury Nano launching at $650 is disheartening to say the least


Just so I can get an idea, how much is the 970/980 in your region?

It does seem hugely overpriced, if they launch the card with that price, it is DOA if it doesn't have the performance of the 980 or 980ti, and we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## Klutz0

Anyone have info on the release dates of the Z170 mITX motherboards?

I'm particularly interested in the Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Wifi.


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I just reread your buildlog and its pretty packed already. I would just keep everything internally.
> .


Temps look to take a decent hit without the 120. Not sure if there is still some hidden air in the system somewhere after removing it. Running prime on stock settings i peak at 75c per Real Temp.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

970 is $400 equivalent, so the nano will be like $750 equivalent
Price was confirmed yesterday
At least MSI Z170I Pro ac ITX is super cool


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 970 is $400 equivalent, so the nano will be like $750 equivalent
> Price was confirmed yesterday
> At least MSI Z170I Pro ac ITX is super cool


What was also confirmed yesterday is that the Nano is an underclocked Fury X. Everything on the card, apart from the power circuitry is pretty much identical.

So maybe, just maybe, the Nano will actually be worth the money they ask for. We'll have to wait for reviews, though.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> What was also confirmed yesterday is that the Nano is an underclocked Fury X. Everything on the card, apart from the power circuitry is pretty much identical.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, the Nano will actually be worth the money they ask for. We'll have to wait for reviews, though.


I was about to say- because otherwise, how would they get a Nano about 50% more power efficient than Fury X with a mere underclock? But having a different power circuitry makes sense for that. AMD is getting the power budgets of their cards under control again.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I was about to say- because otherwise, how would they get a Nano about 50% more power efficient than Fury X with a mere underclock? But having a different power circuitry makes sense for that. AMD is getting the power budgets of their cards under control again.


The power circuitry is just lower specced because the Nanos TDP and power draw are much lower.
I think the efficiency of both cards will be nearly the same, but the lower power draw can realistically be reached by "a mere underclock", maybe better binning as well.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nanos are surely a lot less leaky than Furies, yeah. My bet is that, with VRM mods, they end up clocking better than Furies.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I think the efficiency of both cards will be nearly the same, but the lower power draw can realistically be reached by "a mere underclock", maybe better binning as well.


I'm just going by the numbers in this Hexus article. If those performance per watt values are to be believed, the Nano is 46% more power-efficient than the Fury X. So if they were merely binned for performance and the hardware is internally similar, that would be one hell of a variation of power specs for the same kind of card.


----------



## Smanci

But, remember the TPU article about Fiji Voltage scaling? 27% higher power use for 3% more performance.


----------



## brawleyman

I would like to join if I may.

Rosewill U2
Tinted window (20% auto tint)
5" brushed satin nickel handle
Corsair AF140 white led intake fan
Corsair SP120 white led exhaust fan
2 ports for WiFi antenna below psu

To do:
Remount 2x drives from bottom of case.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*


Good to see some love for the D9L.


----------



## brawleyman

@tabascosauz Thank you, I agree! It is a great little cooler. Although I have room for a larger cooler, I just wanted a more compact setup. Now that I have that fan in front, the CPU never goes over 45c.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I would like to join if I may.
> 
> Rosewill U2
> Tinted window (20% auto tint)
> 5" brushed satin nickel handle
> Corsair AF140 white led intake fan
> Corsair AF120 white led exhaust fan
> 2 ports for WiFi antenna below psu
> 
> To do:
> Remount 2x drives from bottom of case.


I like it! I think it would look better if you had black mesh between the front panel and the fan instead of that grill, though.
Couldn't you remount the two drives to the front of the case, above the fan? That seems like a good place for them, if they can actually fit there. Would enable you to make the wiring a bit cleaner as well.


----------



## brawleyman

@iFreilicht Thank you! I thought about doing mesh as well, but I like the more open airflow of the grill. Plus, it kinda hides the unsightly cut from my dremel (first time using one, I need to sand off the circle and get some rubber edging).

I think there is room for the drives above, but I also take my case places and want a nice firm mounting, no Velcro or double sided sticky tape. I'm thinking either redrill some mounting holes on the bottom, or I can cut up the front fan/drive mount that came with the case and fasten my 2x2.5 drive mount to it.


----------



## Svaniis

I just built an ATX-case but in a small form factor.

Waiting for another 980Ti and a hardened glass sidepanel.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I vote we bend the rules and allow it. It's 20.4L and custom built.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I vote we bend the rules and allow it. It's 20.4L and custom built.


This a build to good to not be in this club.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I just built an ATX-case but in a small form factor.
> 
> Waiting for another 980Ti and a hardened glass sidepanel.


Where are the rads?


----------



## willemdoom

External rad-box of some sort I guess.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @iFreilicht Thank you! I thought about doing mesh as well, but I like the more open airflow of the grill. Plus, it kinda hides the unsightly cut from my dremel (first time using one, I need to sand off the circle and get some rubber edging).
> 
> I think there is room for the drives above, but I also take my case places and want a nice firm mounting, no Velcro or double sided sticky tape. I'm thinking either redrill some mounting holes on the bottom, or I can cut up the front fan/drive mount that came with the case and fasten my 2x2.5 drive mount to it.


Fantastic job there. This case definitely gets hot if you have any bottom mounted drives blocking the vents and a dedicated GPU, and with the stock front fan mount, you actually get hotter CPU area than without


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I vote we bend the rules and allow it. It's 20.4L and custom built.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> External rad-box of some sort I guess.


140x960mm rad on the wall.


----------



## ccRicers

@brawleyman nice mod, pretty good for your first attempt at case modding. Fans came out looking pretty well on it.

@Svaniis that's a great custom case! I think that's as small as you're gonna get for a ATX case that also fits a full size ATX power supply. Loop looks clean too, you could even fit pump with small res on the front side if needed.

My U2 case build is done with the soft tubing. It's running pretty well, though it is pretty crowded in there.





I still have to do some finishing touches, like cover up the side of the power supply and change the visible rear fan. But hard tubing is also planned.


----------



## Svaniis

@ccRicers That was my goal, i cannot find a SFX that will give me the 12-1500w i need.


----------



## .theMetal

My new tiny project. I buddy of mine gave me one of this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131635

and one of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165041

I also have a 64 gig Crucial M4 and a 4 gig stick of ram.

Here are pics:

Before, when I was dusting:






I gutted it, took out the built in power supply and put the newer board in:








I'm going to put steamos on here and just tinker basically. Might throw a bigger drive in and use it as a simple file server.

I am wondering what kind of gpu I can throw in. The case has a pcie riser and a single slot for a card. I think the power brick is only 65 watts?

I don't care to run new games, at most left for dead 2 on low. (our usual lan party game)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like the motherboard placed on the carpet. Livin' dangerously.


----------



## wiretap

Looks like it is on a tablecloth, but true, not the best idea.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ah, I see chairs in two pictures.

Well. It's less bad?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Okay, thread, I need to crowdsource brain power and Google-Fu. I remember seeing about a year ago a mini ITX LGA-1366 board. I can't remember who made it unfortunately, but if I remember correctly, it used three SO-DIMMs for tri-channel memory. I think it was an Asian company? One with about zero presence in the West anyway. Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, thread, I need to crowdsource brain power and Google-Fu. I remember seeing about a year ago a mini ITX LGA-1366 board. I can't remember who made it unfortunately, but if I remember correctly, it used three SO-DIMMs for tri-channel memory. I think it was an Asian company? One with about zero presence in the West anyway. Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


This isn't one I ever remember.. but here's one that is DTX for a Shuttle. I think that's the smallest x58 ever made.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/shuttle-sx58h7-sff,2282-3.html


----------



## .theMetal

Yea, I tend to build on the table cloth with this type of stuff. The table is in really good shape and it's worth a lot more than these old computer parts


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I would like to join if I may.
> 
> Rosewill U2
> Tinted window (20% auto tint)
> 5" brushed satin nickel handle
> Corsair AF140 white led intake fan
> Corsair AF120 white led exhaust fan
> 2 ports for WiFi antenna below psu
> 
> To do:
> Remount 2x drives from bottom of case.


Nice, I like the handle. Is it sturdy enough to carry the weight?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> I just built an ATX-case but in a small form factor.
> 
> Waiting for another 980Ti and a hardened glass sidepanel.


@Svaniis@CynicalUnicorn
What are the exact dimensions?
I don't think the measurements are exact whole numbers. You should measure again







*wink*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> My new tiny project. I buddy of mine gave me one of this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131635
> 
> and one of these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165041
> 
> I also have a 64 gig Crucial M4 and a 4 gig stick of ram.
> 
> Here are pics:
> 
> Before, when I was dusting:
> 
> 
> 
> I gutted it, took out the built in power supply and put the newer board in:
> 
> I'm going to put steamos on here and just tinker basically. Might throw a bigger drive in and use it as a simple file server.
> 
> I am wondering what kind of gpu I can throw in. The case has a pcie riser and a single slot for a card. I think the power brick is only 65 watts?
> 
> I don't care to run new games, at most left for dead 2 on low. (our usual lan party game)


The asus board uses 38 watts max according to tweaktown, so integrated display or an apu might be the best you can use. http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3479/asus_at3iont_i_deluxe_nvidia_ion_motherboard/index11.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, thread, I need to crowdsource brain power and Google-Fu. I remember seeing about a year ago a mini ITX LGA-1366 board. I can't remember who made it unfortunately, but if I remember correctly, it used three SO-DIMMs for tri-channel memory. I think it was an Asian company? One with about zero presence in the West anyway. Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


Yeah, like wiretap said, it was probably a shuttle custom dtx board


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, I like the handle. Is it sturdy enough to carry the weight?
> @Svaniis@CynicalUnicorn
> What are the exact dimensions?
> I don't think the measurements are exact whole numbers. You should measure again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wink*
> The asus board uses 38 watts max according to tweaktown, so integrated display or an apu might be the best you can use. http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3479/asus_at3iont_i_deluxe_nvidia_ion_motherboard/index11.html
> Yeah, like wiretap said, it was probably a shuttle custom dtx board


This board









http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## brawleyman

@Smanci Thank you! Yeah, I've tried the drives on the bottom before, but I just didn't care for the temps I was getting. The gpu ran about 10c+ hotter with that config. That's why I got this 3.5->2x2.5 drive bracket. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998226. It is one of only a couple of brackets that have the proper bottom mounting holes of 3.5 drives so I was able to mount them on that front fan/drive bracket. Too bad I still couldn't use it on the bottom, there just isn't enough room with a gpu.









@NFSxperts Thanks! Yes, I haven't had a problem with the weight and it is super sturdy. The top doesn't bow out or anything and feels nice and solid. I take my compy with me out and about sometimes and I clean it up frequently since it doesn't have any filters, makes it much easier to move.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> Have you considered the SilverStone SG13? Aluminum cases with no front intake have problems removing heat from the case so temps get quite toasty inside.


Just ordered the Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10 for only 27€ (=30,22$) incl. shipping. Its a second-hand item, but i think for this low price (around half of normal price) it is a good deal.
2x120mm & 1x80mm (maybe fit a 92mm Fan) Fans and up to 150mm high CPU-Coolers should be good enough to keep it cool.

I will post some pictures when i got it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Just ordered the Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10 for only 27€ (=30,22$) incl. shipping. Its a second-hand item, but i think for this low price (around half of normal price) it is a good deal.
> 2x120mm & 1x80mm (maybe fit a 92mm Fan) Fans and up to 150mm high CPU-Coolers should be good enough to keep it cool.
> 
> I will post some pictures when i got it.


I have the other sharkoon case based on the same chassis, its a pretty good case.


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you, very nice to hear that


----------



## -Leopold-

The Sharkoon arrived - can i join the club again







?

Here are some Pictures:







All dust filters are glued




Includes an SFX-Adapter



Looks very tight in here :S.


It also fits 92mm-Fans


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> The Sharkoon arrived - can i join the club again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> It also fits 92mm-Fans


Here is a good place to fit a 2.5" hard drive, be it a laptop drive (WD do a 2TB green which is great for any sff build) or a SSD.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I like the motherboard placed on the carpet. Livin' dangerously.


Isn't that what the motherboard box is for?
Something to set the board on while you test things and for storing those extra cables you're never actually going to use?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> The Sharkoon arrived - can i join the club again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Here are some Pictures:


Very nice. Did the previous owner glue the dust filters? The SFX bracket is better than the ones silverStone include with their PSUs since its offset to the side.
Is this a new build or will you move the hardware from the Chieftec?


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Very nice. Did the previous owner glue the dust filters? The SFX bracket is better than the ones silverStone include with their PSUs since its offset to the side.
> Is this a new build or will you move the hardware from the Chieftec?


No, glued dustfilters are standard on the c10.

It will be half new - i keep some parts of my old gaming tower case (RAM, PSU, SSD and GPU - ASUS GTX 660 OC).
I just buy a new CPU (i5-4460), a aftermarket cooler and a mainboard.

Thanks for the add


----------



## Jimbags

Can it fit a rad up top?


----------



## -Leopold-

Yes, 240mm







but then you cant use a DVD-Drive.


----------



## esseun

I've had this build for almost 3 years now - recently RMA'ed the motherboard so thought I'd snap a few pictures while it was open.

Specs
=====
Intel Core i5-2500k
2 x 4gb Samsung DDR3 "Magic Ram"
Plextor 256gb ssd
Zotac GTX570
Silverstone SFX 450W V1

Cooling
======
Asetek 760GC CPU + GPU Liquid Cooler (120mm x 50mm Radiator)
Gentle Typhoon AP-15


----------



## Smanci

Clean. Very clean.


----------



## -Leopold-

Yes, this looks very good. I thinking about modding my C10 - i am pretty sure i can mod an 2 x 92mm front intake.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> I've had this build for almost 3 years now - recently RMA'ed the motherboard so thought I'd snap a few pictures while it was open.
> 
> Specs
> =====
> Intel Core i5-2500k
> 2 x 4gb Samsung DDR3 "Magic Ram"
> Plextor 256gb ssd
> Zotac GTX570
> Silverstone SFX 450W V1
> 
> Cooling
> ======
> Asetek 760GC CPU + GPU Liquid Cooler (120mm x 50mm Radiator)
> Gentle Typhoon AP-15


Is that the SG05?
Have you tried changing your fan to pull instead of push? I find that the temps are around the same but you'll get some airflow going over the motherboard.
Quote:
My 9L case has arrived. Here's a badly edited teaser.


----------



## esseun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Is that the SG05?
> Have you tried changing your fan to pull instead of push? I find that the temps are around the same but you'll get some airflow going over the motherboard.


Yes, it is a pull configuration right now.
CPU Temp maxes out in the low 60's when gaming and GPU temps never goes past 60C.
Overall the cooling is great - I can hear the AP-15 but it is a pleasing sound.


----------



## -Leopold-

Just removed all parts of my C10 - i think its possible to mod it to fit an 240mm Radiator (Enermax Liqmax II 240) and a HDD/SSD. And maybe some front intake like my old 92mm fans. In the standard configuration cou cant place 2 fans or a 240mm radiator when u also want to place a 3.5" HDD at the front bay.


----------



## NFSxperts

The mac pro clone case. Vast Dust Man Pi itx case.
This will replace my htpc.

At 206mm in diameter and 276 tall, if I still remember the formula, π103²*276, which is 9.2L.
It's a m-itx case supporting SFX PSU, single slot low profile card and cpu coolers up to 60mm tall. 1 2.5" ssd and 13.5" hdd.
The top i/o has a power and reset button, a 3 speed fan switch and a hdd light. There are no usb ports.
The side panels have a rubberized finish, similar to the ones found on mouse grips.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.expreview.com/42578-all.html&prev=search








It comes with a SFX 230watt psu which I tossed it aside immediately.


Vast Dust Man gallery


----------



## TheBoonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> I've had this build for almost 3 years now - recently RMA'ed the motherboard so thought I'd snap a few pictures while it was open.
> 
> Specs
> =====
> Intel Core i5-2500k
> 2 x 4gb Samsung DDR3 "Magic Ram"
> Plextor 256gb ssd
> Zotac GTX570
> Silverstone SFX 450W V1
> 
> Cooling
> ======
> Asetek 760GC CPU + GPU Liquid Cooler (120mm x 50mm Radiator)
> Gentle Typhoon AP-15


I have been looking for a Asetek 760GC forever, but they are soooo hard to find, how well did it cool your 570 and 2500k?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The mac pro clone case. Vast Dust Man Pi itx case.
> This will replace my htpc.
> 
> At 206mm in diameter and 276 tall, if I still remember the formula, π103²*276, which is 9.2L.
> It's a m-itx case supporting SFX PSU, single slot low profile card and cpu coolers up to 60mm tall. 1 2.5" ssd and 13.5" hdd.
> The top i/o has a power and reset button, a 3 speed fan switch and a hdd light. There are no usb ports.
> The side panels have a rubberized finish, similar to the ones found on mouse grips.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.expreview.com/42578-all.html&prev=search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a SFX 230watt psu which I tossed it aside immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast Dust Man gallery


That certainly looks interesting, but also very cheaply made. Why did you choose to install your SSD like that?


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The mac pro clone case. Vast Dust Man Pi itx case.
> This will replace my htpc.
> 
> At 206mm in diameter and 276 tall, if I still remember the formula, π103²*276, which is 9.2L.
> It's a m-itx case supporting SFX PSU, single slot low profile card and cpu coolers up to 60mm tall. 1 2.5" ssd and 13.5" hdd.
> The top i/o has a power and reset button, a 3 speed fan switch and a hdd light. There are no usb ports.
> The side panels have a rubberized finish, similar to the ones found on mouse grips.
> 
> Vast Dust Man gallery


Wow, nice find, NFSxperts. How did you find it and where did you get it?


----------



## Phetu

My Array R2 with matx mobo and atx psu.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> My Array R2 with matx mobo and atx psu.


Moar pictures please.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> My Array R2 with matx mobo and atx psu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn that looks tight.


----------



## ccRicers

Is that an mATX mod on the Array R2 case? Sweet!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I figure you guys are most likely to know this. Where exactly is 14nm?! The only thing I can reliably find for sale are Broadwell Xeon D-1540 boards, and I have to assume it's because the stock is "high," but the demand is very low. Not even D-1520 boards are available, at least not easily. There don't seem to be any Airmont or Cherry Trail systems available either, sort of like how there's so many J1900 boards. And finally, there are no Broadwell Core chips (except for the almost-out-of-stock i5-5675C) or Xeon E3s at all.

Is 14nm just not going to happen? Are we stuck with Haswell for another year?


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Moar pictures please.


Here are some more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Damn that looks tight.


It's, but not too much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is that an mATX mod on the Array R2 case? Sweet!


Yep, it's just that, bit to do still.. Better cooling for CPU, H80i was too loud, and now temps aint that good, going to test double 120mm intake fan if I can make it fit, and GPU needs upgrading.. Tempted to try SLI..


----------



## esseun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoonie*
> 
> I have been looking for a Asetek 760GC forever, but they are soooo hard to find, how well did it cool your 570 and 2500k?


Yea, I think they are out of business.
CPU maxes < 65C
GPU maxes < 55C

Cooling is great. Dare I say it is the best cooling solution for this case.


----------



## TheBoonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> Yea, I think they are out of business.
> CPU maxes < 65C
> GPU maxes < 55C
> 
> Cooling is great. Dare I say it is the best cooling solution for this case.


Those are some good temps for an AIO, and would be better on a newer GPU. They didn't go out of business, they just stopped making the CPU/GPU combo cooler.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That certainly looks interesting, but also very cheaply made. Why did you choose to install your SSD like that?


Its actually very well made. The internal frame is sturdy, there are no sharp edges except on the curved panels.
I originally bought a msata ssd to put in the motherboard, but it turns out its a mpcie slot only, so I had to get a msata to sata adapter. I didn't take the 2.5" ssd out of the enclosure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Wow, nice find, NFSxperts. How did you find it and where did you get it?


I was looking at mac pro clones.
I think this is the company that makes it. Don't think its available outside china. http://www.taidingcase.com/pr.jsp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I figure you guys are most likely to know this. Where exactly is 14nm?! The only thing I can reliably find for sale are Broadwell Xeon D-1540 boards, and I have to assume it's because the stock is "high," but the demand is very low. Not even D-1520 boards are available, at least not easily. There don't seem to be any Airmont or Cherry Trail systems available either, sort of like how there's so many J1900 boards. And finally, there are no Broadwell Core chips (except for the almost-out-of-stock i5-5675C) or Xeon E3s at all.
> 
> Is 14nm just not going to happen? Are we stuck with Haswell for another year?


I have no idea either. I think due to the delayed release, its been overshadowed by the Haswell refresh.
The only 14nm boards I've seen are the asrock N3000 series with the integrated cpu


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Its actually very well made. The internal frame is sturdy, there are no sharp edges except on the curved panels.
> I originally bought a msata ssd to put in the motherboard, but it turns out its a mpcie slot only, so I had to get a msata to sata adapter. I didn't take the 2.5" ssd out of the enclosure.


Ah that's nice, maybe it's just the finish that makes it look cheap on the pictures.
I see. There are adapters like that that can be mounted like a 2.5" drive, too.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoonie*
> 
> Those are some good temps for an AIO, and would be better on a newer GPU. They didn't go out of business, they just stopped making the CPU/GPU combo cooler.


well if you dont mind voiding warranties you can always DIY one by breaking the loop and replace the tubing.

else get a fractal kelvin and expand it. those temps are about what i get on my expanded fractal kelvin cooling a 970 and i7 3770 with a single 120 rad


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well if you dont mind voiding warranties you can always DIY one by breaking the loop and replace the tubing.
> 
> else get a fractal kelvin and expand it. those temps are about what i get on my expanded fractal kelvin cooling a 970 and i7 3770 with a single 120 rad


H220?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> H220?


sure and the coolermaster eisberg as well


----------



## dsmwookie

So I'm doing a build for a friend using the cougar qbx case. Im trying to decide on what gpu will be best for max 1080p settings. A used 290 can be had for pretty cheap but I'm concerned about cooling.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Look who came through and delivered on the promise

www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-r9-nano,4285.html


----------



## Klutz0

If anyone, like me, was waiting for the Gigabyte Z170 ITX motherboards for their build, I got this response from Gigabyte's eSupport:


----------



## ccRicers

Dudes, I've gotten a Dell... mini SFF case!



It's a case for the Optiplex 3010. It's brand new, and has some nice options for putting some SFF hardware. 8.4 liters by the way.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Dudes, I've gotten a Dell... mini SFF case!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a case for the Optiplex 3010. It's brand new, and has some nice options for putting some SFF hardware. 8.4 liters by the way.


Nice, is that your 2nd sff case? Is it an empty case?
It's smaller than my IBM/Lenovo sff case


----------



## Jimbags

My lttile acer i got for $10
I changed the e5200 to a core2duo e8400 3.0Ghz, added 2Gb of ddr2 800mhz ram for a total of 4 Gb Ram, 750Ti low profile version and an ssd makes a sweet htpc light gamer


----------



## ccRicers

Is that upgradeable to a C2Q q6600?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is that upgradeable to a C2Q q6600?


It's probably even moddable for LGA 771


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, is that your 2nd sff case? Is it an empty case?
> It's smaller than my IBM/Lenovo sff case


If you don't count the Prodigy and scratch build case, I guess it is the 2nd case







The volume and form factor were big factors in choosing this case, but also because it would be nice to put a gaming rig in a case that looks like a business PC, very understated.

I was researching a lot of cases including Lenovo, HP and Asus' business cases. It came down to price, availability and ease of using standard form factor boards with it. A lot of different cases exist under the Optiplex brand, including the rounded square clamshell designs which are cheaper but more difficult to mod and have non-standard mounting holes for motherboards. The case I got has mounting holes that align with mini ITX with room to fit a SFX power supply in the top front and even a ODD with the included bracket with enough air flow in between. I will add a graphics card using a riser cable. The rear panel will need to be replaced with something custom to make those parts fit.


----------



## NFSxperts

Hello everyone,

I'm updating the FAQ section in the op and adding a low profile cooler section. I'm hoping to see what coolers everyone is using and if you think they're good, so please vote in the poll. Multiple votes are allowed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club#user_cooler

I've read reviews for most of coolers, but none of the conclusions are consistent. Some reviews have temp differences in the double digits, while others are very close within the margin of error.

Out of the popular coolers, my current consensus is the Noctua NH-L12 and SilverStone NT06-Pro are at the top. The Scythe Big Shuriken 2B is the best all rounder, and the CoolerMaster M4 is cheap, but a low performer.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm updating the FAQ section in the op and adding a low profile cooler section. I'm hoping to see what coolers everyone is using and if you think they're good, so please vote in the poll. Multiple votes are allowed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club#user_cooler
> 
> I've read reviews for most of coolers, but none of the conclusions are consistent. Some reviews have temp differences in the double digits, while others are very close within the margin of error.
> 
> Out of the popular coolers, my current consensus is the Noctua NH-L12 and SilverStone NT06-Pro are at the top. The Scythe Big Shuriken 2B is the best all rounder, and the CoolerMaster M4 is cheap, but a low performer.


dont discount the zigmatek preaton

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=136

this ziggy is amazing and cheap too when i got it. it tames my 100w 7850k and 5800k AMD where most other solutions fail and you can mount a regular thick 92mm fan if you dont prefer a slim fan


----------



## Svaniis

My new aluminium came today, this is the side-panel for the new case. Thought i would give you a tease.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I ended up going with an APU build over the fancy workstationy/servery build idea. Why? I've never done mITX before and I'm sticking to the KISS principle.

Still, that's a 7870K, 2x4GB DDR3-2400, an A88X board, and a 2.5L case. I think it's like $400 overall, $323 for the parts I just bought. It should be pretty alright. Plus it's a stopgap until AMD reveals more about Zen APUs, or until Intel offers GT4e graphics in their Xeon E3s.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I ended up going with an APU build over the fancy workstationy/servery build idea. Why? I've never done mITX before and I'm sticking to the KISS principle.
> 
> Still, that's a 7870K, 2x4GB DDR3-2400, an A88X board, and a 2.5L case. I think it's like $400 overall, $323 for the parts I just bought. It should be pretty alright. Plus it's a stopgap until AMD reveals more about Zen APUs, or until Intel offers GT4e graphics in their Xeon E3s.


What case di you use? Pictures?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Definitely reccomend the C1 cooler its great, just install the ram and cooler before the mobo goes in the case!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> What case di you use? Pictures?


Mini-box M350. It's currently in pieces, so have a stock photo:



(Source)

Also I don't even have a tracking number yet (thanks Newegg!). With some mods, I think it's possible to have thin mITX plus a GPU in there, but for the time being I'm not going to experiment. "Keep it simple, stupid" is advice I should follow more often lol.


----------



## iFreilicht

I can really recommend the NH-L9i for lower wattage CPUs of 45W or even lower, maybe it would work for 65W and higher as well, but running Prime95 on that will certainly make it spin up.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> dont discount the zigmatek preaton
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=136
> 
> this ziggy is amazing and cheap too when i got it. it tames my 100w 7850k and 5800k AMD where most other solutions fail and you can mount a regular thick 92mm fan if you dont prefer a slim fan


I have the newer LD963 with 3 heatpipes which supposedly handles 115W, but I found that small heatsinks can't handle full loads running 24/7.
Usually very low profile heatsinks are used in very small cases without direct access to fresh air and ends up reusing the hot air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> My new aluminium came today, this is the side-panel for the new case. Thought i would give you a tease.


Is that a new scratch made case? Got any more pics? its just a square panel









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Definitely reccomend the C1 cooler its great, just install the ram and cooler before the mobo goes in the case!


Is the C7 really that good? The price is hard to justify thou, for a little bit more you can get a huge dual tower which has alot more materials and 2 fans.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I have the newer LD963 with 3 heatpipes which supposedly handles 115W, but I found that small heatsinks can't handle full loads running 24/7.
> Usually very low profile heatsinks are used in very small cases without direct access to fresh air and ends up reusing the hot air.
> Is that a new scratch made case? Got any more pics? its just a square panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the C7 really that good? The price is hard to justify thou, for a little bit more you can get a huge dual tower which has alot more materials and 2 fans.


the LD963 is actually older, the 964 is the newer one with 4 heat pipes. still my 3 heatpipe ones tamed my 7850k rather well and thats full loads 24/7

i have it in my ISK110 and an SG05


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Is the C7 really that good? The price is hard to justify thou, for a little bit more you can get a huge dual tower which has alot more materials and 2 fans.


:O You pay for the size.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the LD963 is actually older, the 964 is the newer one with 4 heat pipes. still my 3 heatpipe ones tamed my 7850k rather well and thats full loads 24/7
> 
> i have it in my ISK110 and an SG05


I thought so too, until I read this on the LD963 page
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=177
Quote:


> The Xigmatek PRAETON LD963 is an intelligent evolution of the original LD964 design.


I had a 963 in a jonsbo C2 cooling a 95w cpu and it caused everything else to heat up including the psu connectors
Given identical specs, I would think cpu temps would be better in the isk100 than in the sg05 since it draws air directly from the outside.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I thought so too, until I read this on the LD963 page
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=177
> I had a 963 in a jonsbo C2 cooling a 95w cpu and it caused everything else to heat up including the psu connectors
> Given identical specs, I would think cpu temps would be better in the isk100 than in the sg05 since it draws air directly from the outside.


i think the fan, the rpm used and the case ventilation plays a part.

initially had had some problems with my 5800k in an ISK100 using a 120mm slim scythe but thats because i wasnt able to expel the heat out of the case with that sort of static pressure. so i had to be abit creative in shoving some 40mm fans in the case.

stock fan and a 92mm slim noctua does pretty well on my 7850k in an ISK110. stock fan cooled slightly better but noctua was far quieter. temps was reasonable and certainly better then the noctua L9 that others have attempted with.

in my SG05 since i have another one left over as spare, it never got beyond 70c with a i5 3450 that has been +4bin overclocked. fan was inverted to blow into the PSU though and im using a full ATX PSU.

i think the SG05 cooled far better then the ISK because the heatsink gets plenty of air from the from 120mm intake and it doesnt have to work extra hard to force ventilate the hot air because the PSU fan takes care of it.

btw what CPU were you trying to cool in your jonsbo? i think the issue with the jonsbo is that it doesnt have/ poorly located an intake fan that the heatsink starves for air given the case volume. simply not enough air moving around so heat gets trapped and depending if you have the PSU facing inside or outside it probably couldnt ventilate the heat properly due to the lack of top vents (if relying on convection)

oh to add on to your list of coolers i can recommend the scythe samurai zz if you dont mine something slightly taller then the rest but like the xigmatek preaton will have no compatibility issues regardless of CPU socket placement(even if its smacked right next to the PCIe slot) or ram height.

the deepcool gabriel is also a rather decent cooler for its price considering i have one cooling an AMD FX 8 core


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> :O You pay for the size.


This. It's still probably about the same cooling capacity of a hyper 212 but takes up so little room so great for itx cases.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Teaser for now. I have to edit out some serial numbers.







But to get a sense of scale, here's the case and the box the motherboard came in:



It's a bit on the small side.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I can really recommend the NH-L9i for lower wattage CPUs of 45W or even lower, maybe it would work for 65W and higher as well, but running Prime95 on that will certainly make it spin up.


It works fine for 65W cpu's. I had mine on an i5 3570k in a very tight restrictive case, before i delidded it too. i ran intel burn and prime. it did get hot but within safe limits mid 70c's
This was the setup>>>


----------



## Duality92

I will be building this in case someone wants to join in on the party!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1574554/build-log-sff-fix


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> It works fine for 65W cpu's. I had mine on an i5 3570k in a very tight restrictive case, before i delidded it too. i ran intel burn and prime. it did get hot but within safe limits mid 70c's
> This was the setup>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah yeah I remember that one. Didn't know what CPU you had, though.

Do you know how that button for the slot-in drive works mechanically? It somehow has to cover the whole width of the drive because the button could literally be anywhere.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Teaser for now. I have to edit out some serial numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to get a sense of scale, here's the case and the box the motherboard came in:
> 
> It's a bit on the small side.


How are you powering it, pico psu?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, only thing that'll fit. It's the 80W sustained/120W peak unit that takes 12-25V in. I need a tranformer of that power output using a barrel jack though, since the 4-pin mini DIN connector won't fit without some (officially supported) modification. Barrel jack would end up being more versatile so I'm leaning towards that.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is that upgradeable to a C2Q q6600?


Yeah mine is acer ax1800
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Ah yeah I remember that one. Didn't know what CPU you had, though.
> 
> Do you know how that button for the slot-in drive works mechanically? It somehow has to cover the whole width of the drive because the button could literally be anywhere.


Yeah it sort of pushes a long tab out. Ill try post a pic tonight  good spotting though.


----------



## ccRicers

I started tearing it up with my Optiplex SFF case! So far only the motherboard can be screwed on, but I'm working on putting the PSU in there which is trickier than I originally thought.




Hm, I should probably start a build log around it


----------



## DdTt

I am using the Noctua NH-L12 to cool an i7-4790k.

I would only recommend it to others if you have enough clearance to use both fans, or if you run with the single fan, are using a low thermal output CPU.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I started tearing it up with my Optiplex SFF case! So far only the motherboard can be screwed on, but I'm working on putting the PSU in there which is trickier than I originally thought.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I should probably start a build log around it


Do it!

Has anyone got some experience with the Zalman CNPS2X? Reviews are sparse and not that thorough, I'd like to cool a 45W CPU with it. The thing that makes it so interesting to me is the low weight. 83g, that's extremely light.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Okay, I'm back. I poked around in BIOS, found some nifty settings, and then shut down. Build isn't quite complete, but eh, it's close enough for pictures. The meat is all there. So here goes:



Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam!





Box unpacked. The beginning of something amazing. Parts are in my sig. Links for the PSU and cooler are here and here. I've actually had the PSU and case for over a year at this point and am only now actually putting them to use in a build, lol.



First up is the motherboard. Box came with fun stuff like a driver CD, SATA cable, blah blah blah who cares? I didn't even check the manual until I tried to find which USB header had the lower-value ports. Why? I dunno. It seems weird to leave ports 4 and 5 unused but plug something into ports 6 and 7. BIOS is your typical ASRock AMD BIOS. It's just like the Extreme4 990FX BIOS, except this time the background is animated for no reason. In terms of the UI itself it's very similar to my Intel board as well, but with different graphics.



Oh, right, PGA CPUs. Been a while since I've seen one of these!







LGA is much better though. Did you know that AMD's server sockets, G34 and C32, use an LGA system rather than PGA? Only their socketed consumer chips still use PGA sockets. Intel had the right idea to ditch them after Socket 478, really.

Pretty basic APU. Full Kaveri die, 4GHz CPU and 800MHz GPU +/-. However, this one is Godavari, or Kaveri refresh, not the OG Kaveri from 2014. I believe they fixed the throttle bug where it would downclock to 3GHz whenever the GPU was touched, and the IHS is soldered here. That's good for overclockers who need the system to stay cool, but also for me. Silicon loses efficiency the hotter it gets, meaning it pulls more power from the PSU. I'm limited to a sustained 80W, so saving every single watt is fairly important. If the solder can keep it a few degrees cooler, then that might mean an SSD or a fan worth of power saved.





Now, in order to cool the beast, we'll need a fan. The stock heatsink that comes with 95W Godavari is pretty good. It's the same thing that comes with high-end 125W FX - copper base, heatpipes, the works. Problem: it will not fit in the M350 alongside a drive or fans. It is simply too tall. Actually, it might not even fit at all. I never bothered checking the clearance. Enter the Evercool EC-HPS-810CP. This thing is tiny, and more importantly, very short. It's about as tall as the rear I/O and a standard DDR3 circuit board. Noise? Uh... It's a bit loud. However, I plan on downclocking the CPU a bit and overclocking the GPU. My logic is that, since I lived with a 2.4GHz dual-core, later 2.1GHz tri-core, K10 laptop, I don't need a particularly fast CPU. It was the godawful integrated 4250 that killed it. 40 shader cores. An A8-3850, the flagship Llano APU, would have been _ten times faster_ per cycle.







So I have high hopes for Kaveri, lol.



Normally, I don't care about system memory at all past the capacity. I simply buy enough to populate the channels and reach/exceed my desired amount and call it a day. There are two exceptions. First is when the memory is far too slow for 2015. This means stuff like DDR3-1333 or, God forbid, 1066. My dual-channel DDR3-1600 is fine on my desktop though. 25.6GB/s theoretical speeds are acceptable for my uses.

The other scenario where I care is for APUs. So what better choice than the fastest stuff this little guy supports? Dual-channel DDR3-2400 should net 38.4GB/s bandwidth in theory. Realistically it will be a lot less though. Turns out this RAM is single ranked, meaning the IMC won't alternate refreshing the memory. An entire channel is useless for a short time when that operation occurs. Dual-ranked RAM would allow half the chips on a module to refresh while the other half can still perform memory operations. I'm not sure how big an impact that is, but it's there.

I'll run Memtest and see how it does. I expect ~30GB/s when the GPU is mostly untouched. When gaming though, the poor thing will be pretty starved bandwidth-wise, but that's just an inherent issue with integrated graphics. Intel solved it with their Crystalwell eDRAM cache, and AMD will solve it in the future with HBM.



This was a super easy build. There were like five cables to mess with. That said, it isn't quite complete and there are still some things to do. My tools are just 100 miles away.







I'll be home next week so I can probably do something about that.



This was when I was poking at the BIOS to see what happens. Pro-tip, with this case, I highly recommend both drive/fan brackets. It costs like $5 extra and seems to provide some stability internally.

There is a problem with those brackets though. You need a slim CPU cooler (check!) but also short RAM (uh-oh!) in order to install anything. My needs are pretty simple - 10mm of clearance over the memory - but man, G.Skill made some stupid, overly fancy heatspreaders. So what do we do?



Yup. That's right!







Fortunately, DDR3 runs fairly cool, even the higher-voltage (1.675V) and higher clocked (1200MHz) versions. This is especially true when compared to overclocked DDR2, running at under 600MHz but requiring 2.3V to reach it. With a fan or two blowing over the modules, they should stay reasonably chill. Additionally, the heatspreaders add some bulk. With them gone, there's now a "channel" down the middle for some airflow.

Pretty easy mod, but be careful. I ended up bending the PCBs. It shouldn't be permanent though, and they're sitting nicely in the slots, but it's not a goal to set for yourself. The backs of the PCBs are completely bare, which I found interesting. Not a single SMD component to be found, let alone memory chips. But it was stuck pretty tight. As always, Lego brick separators do a good job without scratching anything. They're made of ABS plastic rather than something like the steel used in flathead screwdrivers.







PS4 controller and SSD for scale. It's pretty small.



So what's left? The priority is a power brick that doesn't suck. Fun fact about buck converters (DC-DC converters that take high voltage and "buck" it to a lower voltage) like the PicoPSU I'm using. They have a minimum voltage drop. Here it looks to be about 1V. The power brick is spitting out 12.3V, which is out of ATX specs. So what does the PSU do? Drops it down further. But the problem comes when you're only getting 11.3V on the 12V rail! That's normally a sign of a terrible quality PSU, but not here; the 3.3V rail is 3.296V and the 5V rail 5.064V when I check. So by getting a higher voltage power brick, I should see the 12V rail much closer to its target. I'm feeling 19V @ 6.3A, matching the peak power output of the PSU.

Also, I need some fans. The chipset has a tiny heatsink that heats up rapidly, the VRMs have absolutely nothing to help out heat transfer, and the RAM is now naked. There's two mounting spaces on each drive bracket, and there's one in the front of the case opposite the power button, so I could use 5 in theory, minus the space reserved for an SSD. Sadly, using a single 2.5" drive in either bracket blocks any fans from being installed.

Or does it?



That's the guts of a Samsung 840 EVO. The bottom one is the 120GB version. I can confirm that my vanilla 840 is also this same size, perhaps even using an identical PCB! So by cutting the drive case itself in half, it should be possible to have 4 of the 5 fans in use, only sacrificing one for an SSD instead of two.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in order to cool the beast, we'll need a fan. The stock heatsink that comes with 95W Godavari is pretty good. It's the same thing that comes with high-end 125W FX - copper base, heatpipes, the works. Problem: it will not fit in the M350 alongside a drive or fans. It is simply too tall. Actually, it might not even fit at all. I never bothered checking the clearance. Enter the Evercool EC-HPS-810CP. This thing is tiny, and more importantly, very short. It's about as tall as the rear I/O and a standard DDR3 circuit board. Noise? Uh... It's a bit loud. However, I plan on downclocking the CPU a bit and overclocking the GPU. My logic is that, since I lived with a 2.4GHz dual-core, later 2.1GHz tri-core, K10 laptop, I don't need a particularly fast CPU. It was the godawful integrated 4250 that killed it. 40 shader cores. An A8-3850, the flagship Llano APU, would have been _ten times faster_ per cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have high hopes for Kaveri, lol.
> 
> [...]


That cooler is also available under the Silverstone brand as part of the Argon Series: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=418&area=de

What kind of temps do you get with this cooler without using any case fans?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That cooler is also available under the Silverstone brand as part of the Argon Series: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=418&area=de
> 
> What kind of temps do you get with this cooler without using any case fans?


It's not exactly the same, but it's pretty damn close!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That cooler is also available under the Silverstone brand as part of the Argon Series: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=418&area=de
> 
> What kind of temps do you get with this cooler without using any case fans?


Good question. Didn't think to check. I'll do stress tests once I get everything all together.

The important difference between my cooler and the Silverstone is how they mount. The Silverstone has push pins and is only compatible with LGA-115#. The Evercool uses a bracket and is compatible with Intel and AMD sockets.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Good question. Didn't think to check. I'll do stress tests once I get everything all together.
> 
> The important difference between my cooler and the Silverstone is how they mount. The Silverstone has push pins and is only compatible with LGA-115#. The Evercool uses a bracket and is compatible with Intel and AMD sockets.


Ah that's good to know, that makes the evercool one much more interesting. I don't really trust the push-pins, especially when the system will be moved a lot.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Do it!
> 
> Has anyone got some experience with the Zalman CNPS2X? Reviews are sparse and not that thorough, I'd like to cool a 45W CPU with it. The thing that makes it so interesting to me is the low weight. 83g, that's extremely light.


Done! You can read the log here.


----------



## Jimbags

Hey guys just wondering why everyone hangs out for decent sfx psu's when there are so many other form factors? TFX, Flex atx etc all the 1U server PSU's...? I just brought this for my htpc. Hope it stays quiet enough. The htpc case only has about 40mm for height.
I got higher wattage than needed to hopefully keep that fan at bay 
http://seasonic.com/product/ss-350-m1u-active-pfc-f0/


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering why everyone hangs out for decent sfx psu's when there are so many other form factors? TFX, Flex atx etc all the 1U server PSU's...? I just brought this for my htpc. Hope it stays quiet enough. The htpc case only has about 40mm for height.
> I got higher wattage than needed to hopefully keep that fan at bay
> http://seasonic.com/product/ss-350-m1u-active-pfc-f0/


The hadron uses a 1U PSU. But it's more "mainstream" I guess.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering why everyone hangs out for decent sfx psu's when there are so many other form factors? TFX, Flex atx etc all the 1U server PSU's...? I just brought this for my htpc. Hope it stays quiet enough. The htpc case only has about 40mm for height.
> I got higher wattage than needed to hopefully keep that fan at bay
> http://seasonic.com/product/ss-350-m1u-active-pfc-f0/


Wait... is that... a fully modular FlexATX PSU? Holy mother of god why didn't I know about this?

To my knowledge, the only reason is that Silverstone heavily rooted for that formfactor. They built cases that used it, they built PSUs that were available in retail that had the connectors consumers need. I guess the reason why they rooted for that was the similarity to ATX, the short length and the possible use of larger fans as opposed to 1U and FlexATX.
And then other manufacturers started adapting that as well, so now there are only cases for ATX, SFX or they include something proprietary.

If you want a bit of discussion about FlexATX PSUs, this thread may be interesting. Not sure if you already know about it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Wait... is that... a fully modular FlexATX PSU? Holy mother of god why didn't I know about this?
> 
> To my knowledge, the only reason is that Silverstone heavily rooted for that formfactor. They built cases that used it, they built PSUs that were available in retail that had the connectors consumers need. I guess the reason why they rooted for that was the similarity to ATX, the short length and the possible use of larger fans as opposed to 1U and FlexATX.
> And then other manufacturers started adapting that as well, so now there are only cases for ATX, SFX or they include something proprietary.
> 
> If you want a bit of discussion about FlexATX PSUs, this thread may be interesting. Not sure if you already know about it.


It's only modular at the most technical level of the term. JonnyGuru did a review on it: Link


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It's only modular at the most technical level of the term. JonnyGuru did a review on it: Link


Hm, that's a bit disappointing. I thought it would have one plug for the ATX connectors and one for everything else. Apparently not. Also 190mm long









Still, you can modify the cable harness without opening the casing, that's rather good and something you don't get on any other PSU of this form factor.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Hm, that's a bit disappointing. I thought it would have one plug for the ATX connectors and one for everything else. Apparently not. Also 190mm long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, you can modify the cable harness without opening the casing, that's rather good and something you don't get on any other PSU of this form factor.


There is 200w to 250w versions that are 150mm long, 80mm wide, 40mm high. I just went the slightly bigger one hoping for less heat as my htpc wouldnt even draw 200W I wouldnt think. Core2Duo e8400, GTX 750ti, 2Tb WD Black, 250gb ssd. The bigger 500w models have better modular cables but are also alot bigger :-/ I think modifying the cables would be very simple if sleeving anyways. I would think better cables are already available via ebay rtc


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I started tearing it up with my Optiplex SFF case! So far only the motherboard can be screwed on, but I'm working on putting the PSU in there which is trickier than I originally thought.
> 
> 
> Hm, I should probably start a build log around it


What cpu cooler is that? and which type of PSU will you use in the final build? SFX, TFX, Flex-ATX?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, I'm back. I poked around in BIOS, found some nifty settings, and then shut down. Build isn't quite complete, but eh, it's close enough for pictures. The meat is all there. So here goes:


Very nice! Added you.
I have the same motherboard and since the A75 and A85 versions of that board had problems with mosfet overheating, I've added heatsinks on them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering why everyone hangs out for decent sfx psu's when there are so many other form factors? TFX, Flex atx etc all the 1U server PSU's...? I just brought this for my htpc. Hope it stays quiet enough. The htpc case only has about 40mm for height.
> I got higher wattage than needed to hopefully keep that fan at bay
> http://seasonic.com/product/ss-350-m1u-active-pfc-f0/


For me, SFX has more availability, and has a larger fan than Flex-ATX. Plus, it can be used in normal size ATX systems.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What cpu cooler is that? and which type of PSU will you use in the final build? SFX, TFX, Flex-ATX?
> Very nice! Added you.
> I have the same motherboard and since the A75 and A85 versions of that board had problems with mosfet overheating, I've added heatsinks on them.
> For me, SFX has more availability, and has a larger fan than Flex-ATX. Plus, it can be used in normal size ATX systems.


Yeah I see what you mean the larger fan is def an advantage.. But in ultra low profile rigs 1u psu's (flexatx) can be very usefull. Also TFX Is another good one


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Very nice! Added you.
> I have the same motherboard and since the A75 and A85 versions of that board had problems with mosfet overheating, I've added heatsinks on them.


Also the A78 version as well. Ironically, despite all the bad reviews for this line, ASRock's A88X board was the _highest_ rated one. The other options - Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI and MSI A88XI AC V2 - only have three stars on Newegg while the ASRock has five.

I don't think the VRMs should be an issue though, as long as there's enough airflow over them. A couple 40mm fans spraying air onto them should be reasonable, right? Plus the APU can only sustain ~70W (leaving 10W for other components) so that should help as well. But most importantly, this board has 4+2 VRMs, while the ones that caught fire or otherwise broke were only 3+1, and the important VRMs are the +X part. I believe that goes to control the northbridge/GPU voltage, since that is independent from the CPU voltage. That's my only explanation anyway, since the GPU ramped up to maximum power when POSTing and broke the board.


----------



## akromatic

i had a A75 which eventually died after a year-ish and it had VRM sink.

both my A88 still alive today


----------



## seriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, I'm back. I poked around in BIOS, found some nifty settings, and then shut down. Build isn't quite complete, but eh, it's close enough for pictures. The meat is all there. So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box unpacked. The beginning of something amazing. Parts are in my sig. Links for the PSU and cooler are here and here. I've actually had the PSU and case for over a year at this point and am only now actually putting them to use in a build, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> First up is the motherboard. Box came with fun stuff like a driver CD, SATA cable, blah blah blah who cares? I didn't even check the manual until I tried to find which USB header had the lower-value ports. Why? I dunno. It seems weird to leave ports 4 and 5 unused but plug something into ports 6 and 7. BIOS is your typical ASRock AMD BIOS. It's just like the Extreme4 990FX BIOS, except this time the background is animated for no reason. In terms of the UI itself it's very similar to my Intel board as well, but with different graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right, PGA CPUs. Been a while since I've seen one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA is much better though. Did you know that AMD's server sockets, G34 and C32, use an LGA system rather than PGA? Only their socketed consumer chips still use PGA sockets. Intel had the right idea to ditch them after Socket 478, really.
> 
> Pretty basic APU. Full Kaveri die, 4GHz CPU and 800MHz GPU +/-. However, this one is Godavari, or Kaveri refresh, not the OG Kaveri from 2014. I believe they fixed the throttle bug where it would downclock to 3GHz whenever the GPU was touched, and the IHS is soldered here. That's good for overclockers who need the system to stay cool, but also for me. Silicon loses efficiency the hotter it gets, meaning it pulls more power from the PSU. I'm limited to a sustained 80W, so saving every single watt is fairly important. If the solder can keep it a few degrees cooler, then that might mean an SSD or a fan worth of power saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in order to cool the beast, we'll need a fan. The stock heatsink that comes with 95W Godavari is pretty good. It's the same thing that comes with high-end 125W FX - copper base, heatpipes, the works. Problem: it will not fit in the M350 alongside a drive or fans. It is simply too tall. Actually, it might not even fit at all. I never bothered checking the clearance. Enter the Evercool EC-HPS-810CP. This thing is tiny, and more importantly, very short. It's about as tall as the rear I/O and a standard DDR3 circuit board. Noise? Uh... It's a bit loud. However, I plan on downclocking the CPU a bit and overclocking the GPU. My logic is that, since I lived with a 2.4GHz dual-core, later 2.1GHz tri-core, K10 laptop, I don't need a particularly fast CPU. It was the godawful integrated 4250 that killed it. 40 shader cores. An A8-3850, the flagship Llano APU, would have been _ten times faster_ per cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have high hopes for Kaveri, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I don't care about system memory at all past the capacity. I simply buy enough to populate the channels and reach/exceed my desired amount and call it a day. There are two exceptions. First is when the memory is far too slow for 2015. This means stuff like DDR3-1333 or, God forbid, 1066. My dual-channel DDR3-1600 is fine on my desktop though. 25.6GB/s theoretical speeds are acceptable for my uses.
> 
> The other scenario where I care is for APUs. So what better choice than the fastest stuff this little guy supports? Dual-channel DDR3-2400 should net 38.4GB/s bandwidth in theory. Realistically it will be a lot less though. Turns out this RAM is single ranked, meaning the IMC won't alternate refreshing the memory. An entire channel is useless for a short time when that operation occurs. Dual-ranked RAM would allow half the chips on a module to refresh while the other half can still perform memory operations. I'm not sure how big an impact that is, but it's there.
> 
> I'll run Memtest and see how it does. I expect ~30GB/s when the GPU is mostly untouched. When gaming though, the poor thing will be pretty starved bandwidth-wise, but that's just an inherent issue with integrated graphics. Intel solved it with their Crystalwell eDRAM cache, and AMD will solve it in the future with HBM.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a super easy build. There were like five cables to mess with. That said, it isn't quite complete and there are still some things to do. My tools are just 100 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be home next week so I can probably do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> This was when I was poking at the BIOS to see what happens. Pro-tip, with this case, I highly recommend both drive/fan brackets. It costs like $5 extra and seems to provide some stability internally.
> 
> There is a problem with those brackets though. You need a slim CPU cooler (check!) but also short RAM (uh-oh!) in order to install anything. My needs are pretty simple - 10mm of clearance over the memory - but man, G.Skill made some stupid, overly fancy heatspreaders. So what do we do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, DDR3 runs fairly cool, even the higher-voltage (1.675V) and higher clocked (1200MHz) versions. This is especially true when compared to overclocked DDR2, running at under 600MHz but requiring 2.3V to reach it. With a fan or two blowing over the modules, they should stay reasonably chill. Additionally, the heatspreaders add some bulk. With them gone, there's now a "channel" down the middle for some airflow.
> 
> Pretty easy mod, but be careful. I ended up bending the PCBs. It shouldn't be permanent though, and they're sitting nicely in the slots, but it's not a goal to set for yourself. The backs of the PCBs are completely bare, which I found interesting. Not a single SMD component to be found, let alone memory chips. But it was stuck pretty tight. As always, Lego brick separators do a good job without scratching anything. They're made of ABS plastic rather than something like the steel used in flathead screwdrivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 controller and SSD for scale. It's pretty small.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's left? The priority is a power brick that doesn't suck. Fun fact about buck converters (DC-DC converters that take high voltage and "buck" it to a lower voltage) like the PicoPSU I'm using. They have a minimum voltage drop. Here it looks to be about 1V. The power brick is spitting out 12.3V, which is out of ATX specs. So what does the PSU do? Drops it down further. But the problem comes when you're only getting 11.3V on the 12V rail! That's normally a sign of a terrible quality PSU, but not here; the 3.3V rail is 3.296V and the 5V rail 5.064V when I check. So by getting a higher voltage power brick, I should see the 12V rail much closer to its target. I'm feeling 19V @ 6.3A, matching the peak power output of the PSU.
> 
> Also, I need some fans. The chipset has a tiny heatsink that heats up rapidly, the VRMs have absolutely nothing to help out heat transfer, and the RAM is now naked. There's two mounting spaces on each drive bracket, and there's one in the front of the case opposite the power button, so I could use 5 in theory, minus the space reserved for an SSD. Sadly, using a single 2.5" drive in either bracket blocks any fans from being installed.
> 
> Or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the guts of a Samsung 840 EVO. The bottom one is the 120GB version. I can confirm that my vanilla 840 is also this same size, perhaps even using an identical PCB! So by cutting the drive case itself in half, it should be possible to have 4 of the 5 fans in use, only sacrificing one for an SSD instead of two.


Nice build How is the Evercool EC-HPS-810CP working for you?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What cpu cooler is that? and which type of PSU will you use in the final build? SFX, TFX, Flex-ATX?


That's actually a makeshift cooler I used temporarily, using the heatsink from a Noctua NH-L9i and a Rosewill case fan. Also I'm going with that modular Silverstone SFX 450w PSU you see there.

The actual final cooler will either be some low-profile Cooler Master, Phanteks or Be Quiet! It depends, I have to really make sure the cooler does not interfere with any part of the case.


----------



## iFreilicht

So I had the pleasure of testing a few low-profile CPU coolers at work today, and apparently, the Silverstone AR04 doesn't fit on an Asus Q87T Mainboard! There is only one orientation where it doesn't press on the capacitors but then it blocks the USB2 pin headers. The two heatpipes stick out of the keep-out area by about 7mms and the base where the heatpipes meet the IHC of the CPU don't comply with the maximum component height specification of the 115X sockets.
What a badly designed heatsink.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> So I had the pleasure of testing a few low-profile CPU coolers at work today, and apparently, the Silverstone AR04 doesn't fit on an Asus Q87T Mainboard! There is only one orientation where it doesn't press on the capacitors but then it blocks the USB2 pin headers. The two heatpipes stick out of the keep-out area by about 7mms and the base where the heatpipes meet the IHC of the CPU don't comply with the maximum component height specification of the 115X sockets.
> What a badly designed heatsink.


I had that issue too, sort of. Since it's an AMD socket, it's a rectangle and not a square, so there's only two orientations. The radiator fins actually interfered with the tiny FCH (fusion controller hub, because "southbridge" is too mainstream) heatsink.



Spoiler: For reference, bottom-right heatsink by the edge of the PCIe slot and SATA ports







Yeah... Not even something that small and short. Fortunately, it's asymmetrical, so flipping it worked just fine and the heatpipes don't interfere.

I think it's an inherent issue with low-profile coolers more than anything though, especially ones designed for the 84-100W quad-cores we all know and love. It needs to stay short but it also needs enough surface area to keep them cool without turning into a jet engine.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I think it's an inherent issue with low-profile coolers more than anything though, especially ones designed for the 84-100W quad-cores we all know and love. It needs to stay short but it also needs enough surface area to keep them cool without turning into a jet engine.


Not so sure about that. There are loads of slim coolers that stay exactly within specification, the ITX30 and CNPS2X in particular come to mind.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Not so sure about that. There are loads of slim coolers that stay exactly within specification, the ITX30 and CNPS2X in particular come to mind.


Also the NH-L9i can handle a 95w i5 2500k thats been overclock with ease. Theyre heavy little suckers for their hieght which is 37mm with fan.
Also used it on my 3570k bit warmer but still usable.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Also the NH-L9i can handle a 95w i5 2500k thats been overclock with ease. Theyre heavy little suckers for their hieght which is 37mm with fan.
> Also used it on my 3570k bit warmer but still usable.


Yeah that's true, it is a really capable cooler. So heavy though, nearly half a kilo :/ The CNPS2X is just 86g.


----------



## bahamutzero

Hey guys, does anyone know which is the smallest ITX case that meets these criteria, I'm having (really) hard time finding one:

- Asrock X99E-ITX m/b,
- 170mm Cooler Master V700 ATX PSU,
- NZXT Kraken X31 AIO water cooling,
- 1x 3.5" HDD,
- 1x 2.5" HDD,
- Reference Radeon 290X,
- at least one exhaust fan spot,
- dust filters (optional).

I got all components except the case, I'm going nuts over this. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know which is the smallest ITX case that meets these criteria, I'm having (really) hard time finding one:
> 
> - Asrock X99E-ITX m/b,
> - 170mm Cooler Master V700 ATX PSU,
> - NZXT Kraken X31 AIO water cooling,
> - 1x 3.5" HDD,
> - 1x 2.5" HDD,
> - Reference Radeon 290X,
> - at least one exhaust fan spot,
> - dust filters (optional).
> 
> I got all components except the case, I'm going nuts over this. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


Fractal Design Node 304, Cooler Master Elite 120/130, COUGAR QBX to start.


----------



## bahamutzero

All of those are way too big (the Silverstone SG10 I'm using atm is barely bigger than those), but still, long GPUs won't fit in Node 304 with long PSU installed if I recall, and Cougar QBX has the maximum PSU depth of 140mm (fail).
Silverstone SG13 (11.5L) is just 2cm short for all the above criteria. Is there nothing similar to that?


----------



## Dimensive

Ah, I forgot about the PSU limitations on the Node. Not sure exactly what you're expecting to find with a PSU/GPU that size. The only other case I can think of is the Fractal Design Core 500 that fits your hardware requirements.


----------



## bahamutzero

I considered getting Core 500 as well, great case I must say, but I thought about all of this today and I think I'll go with SG13 and make a custom 3.5" bracket. In case that fails, I'll dump the 3.5" HDD and get a (expensive) 4TB 2.5" drive and velcro tape it on the bottom of the bracket.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> I considered getting Core 500 as well, great case I must say, but I thought about all of this today and I think I'll go with SG13 and make a custom 3.5" bracket. In case that fails, I'll dump the 3.5" HDD and get a (expensive) 4TB 2.5" drive and velcro tape it on the bottom of the bracket.


Cool, hope everything works out and have fun on the build!


----------



## Jimbags

Perfect lanbox!

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=549


----------



## GreatChicken

I see you have no members with a V4. So here:



http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1430743/rig/

Basic setup really, APU build without GPU (maybe when someone has a fire sale...), expansion card being a salvaged Audigy 2 from an old Dell.

Amusingly, although Jonsbo recommended a max HSF size of 120mm, I was able to fit all 143mm worth of Gammax 300 due to investing in an SFF PSU and changing the direction of its fan. The fan is now like a milimeter away from touching the RAM on the first RAM slot.

I hope this doesn't cause any damage in the long run. :>_>'


----------



## -Leopold-

Anyone knows if there are good pico psu's to power and amd apu? i want a A10-7xxx in a case as small as possible - or are sfx-psu's better for that?


----------



## akromatic

i for a picobox 160XT that is powering my AMD A10 perfectly fine


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've got an 80W PicoPSU powering my (downclocked) A10.







No fires yet.


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you







. found the http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-150-XT - should be enough for a A10-7870K with one SSD and one HDD







. Now i only need a little case like my Chieftec IX-03B - but with enough space for something like the RaiJintek Pallas or another good (and as cheap as possible) cpu cooler - maybe my good old 1.600Mhz RAM is enough for the games i want to play with it.


----------



## NicolasTMills

i love Lian Li PC-Q21 ,
when it comes to the sale? not available amazon or newegg


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . found the http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-150-XT - should be enough for a A10-7870K with one SSD and one HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i only need a little case like my Chieftec IX-03B - but with enough space for something like the RaiJintek Pallas or another good (and as cheap as possible) cpu cooler - maybe my good old 1.600Mhz RAM is enough for the games i want to play with it.


There is no need for anything above 1600mhz gaming wise. Mainly benchmarks and work that utilises lots of RAM.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Uh, yeah there is. DDR3-2400 is something like 30% faster than DDR3-1866 when an APU is used. And I must assume Mr. Leopold is using an APU for graphics, given the case used and the tiny PSU. Source. Quick Google search shows many others that also support that.

Now, if you mean anything past DDR3-1600 is a waste for a standard CPU, then I tend to agree.







But for an APU, the additional bandwidth is practically a requirement. He might be able to get away with overclocking it though. Depends on the chips used, though that probably requires removal of the heatspreaders to ID them. Alternatively, a high frequency and a higher-than-normal latency would be fine, since GPUs tend not to care about latency quite as much.


----------



## GreatChicken

Indeed, I'd say APUs actually benefit from faster RAM unlike others. 1866 or 2133 and a forced HT of 2000 should give APU users a decent kick even without an overclock.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Somebody did benchmarks after overclocking the HT bus. A >10% overclock (1800MHz to 2000MHz) resulted in <1% performance increases in the benchmarks. Repeat them enough and it's possible they're not even statisitcally significant. Probably not a priority.

That said I have yet to confirm what the HT bus is used for. Apparently it has something to do with the memory controller? It's unclear.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Uh, yeah there is. DDR3-2400 is something like 30% faster than DDR3-1866 when an APU is used. And I must assume Mr. Leopold is using an APU for graphics, given the case used and the tiny PSU. Source. Quick Google search shows many others that also support that.
> 
> Now, if you mean anything past DDR3-1600 is a waste for a standard CPU, then I tend to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for an APU, the additional bandwidth is practically a requirement. He might be able to get away with overclocking it though. Depends on the chips used, though that probably requires removal of the heatspreaders to ID them. Alternatively, a high frequency and a higher-than-normal latency would be fine, since GPUs tend not to care about latency quite as much.


Sorry I stand 'partly' corrected








I was think a gaming rig usually has a dedicated gpu. APU's are far from usual. APU is usually a budget compact build. I was thinking more the typical Overclocked i5 with a mid to high end gpu, in this case anything above 1600mhz doesnt yeild much if any extra 'gaming' performance. You could pair an i3 and a 750ti with that psu easily. Which could easily out do an APU build while also running cooler (important in a restricted space sff build


----------



## GreatChicken

Depends on the case he selects really, some of them are so small they can't even take a low profile GPU.

I still never recommend running non-dGPU Intel unless its pure Microsoft Office use. 3 years of iGPU only Mac Minis will do this to people. >_<'


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Sorry I stand 'partly' corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was think a gaming rig usually has a dedicated gpu. APU's are far from usual. APU is usually a budget compact build. I was thinking more the typical Overclocked i5 with a mid to high end gpu, in this case anything above 1600mhz doesnt yeild much if any extra 'gaming' performance. You could pair an i3 and a 750ti with that psu easily. Which could easily out do an APU build while also running cooler (important in a restricted space sff build


Yup, generally speaking, memory doesn't offer a whole lot of extra performance. If it's the same price you might as well get the faster stuff though. Faster RAM can net a few more frames. That said I'm not sure if it's due to the increased bandwidth or because it's usually lower latency.

I think you're right. i3 is about 50W, let's say, and a 750Ti peaks at 60W or so. Problem in his case is that the case (ha!) doesn't have an expansion slot to mount a GPU. There might be some way to mod one in, but I fear the CPU would get a bit toasty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreatChicken*
> 
> Depends on the case he selects really, some of them are so small they can't even take a low profile GPU.
> 
> I still never recommend running non-dGPU Intel unless its pure Microsoft Office use. 3 years of iGPU only Mac Minis will do this to people. >_<'


Iris Pro is pretty good, but it's super expensive ($280 for an i5-5675C and $400 for an i7-5775C or something like that - they're perpetually out of stock so the prices are even higher) and Intel GPU drivers suck. Don't touch them ever if you can avoid it. They make AMD's look like the most perfect software ever written.

But that's it. Only reason Iris Pro is good is because of its on-package L4 cache. That's 128MiB of eDRAM running at 100GB/s aggregate, making quite a nice buffer for the GPU to use. If you're using a dGPU instead, the CPU can still benefit. Dealing with many small files using a 5775C is far faster than on a 4790K or 6700K, to compare.


----------



## -Leopold-

My G.Skill RipJawsX 1.600MHz RAM should be fine for Most Games i want to play - UT 2004, Soul Reaver and such good old games. Most of them runs quite good with the iGPU of my G1820. For Most 'Actual' Games i have my good old XBOX 360. But for newer titles like Mortal Kombat X, which are not released for last gen consoles, i think i go better with 2.133MHz RAM. See some Benchmarks for MK X o on the 7850K, very impressive. With some Controllers that thing should be my perfect small Gaming Station







. Unfortunately, small Cases means Small CPU Coolers. The RaiJintek Pallas looks very nice, but its to high for most Cases like my Chieftec IX-01B.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> My G.Skill RipJawsX 1.600MHz RAM should be fine for Most Games i want to play - UT 2004, Soul Reaver and such good old games. Most of them runs quite good with the iGPU of my G1820. For Most 'Actual' Games i have my good old XBOX 360. But for newer titles like Mortal Kombat X, which are not released for last gen consoles, i think i go better with 2.133MHz RAM. See some Benchmarks for MK X o on the 7850K, very impressive. With some Controllers that thing should be my perfect small Gaming Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately, small Cases means Small CPU Coolers. The RaiJintek Pallas looks very nice, but its to high for most Cases like my Chieftec IX-01B.


I always recommend the Noctua NH-L9i, for amd NH-L9a. I use one in my htpc on an i5 2500. Max temp of 58c running intel burn. In a very confined case and higher than usual ambient. Very low profile @ 37mm high with fan on! Very heavy and dense though. Not sure what sort of temps apu's get.. Im guessing pretty high.
@CynicalUnicorn
One of the few people that can be civilised in a discussion, even when you dont agree. Good on you sir.


----------



## jivenjune

This is my first ITX build. I really wanted the nano fury, but I couldn't deal with the coil whine or waiting X amount of time until AMD allows its partners to create custom coolers.

I currently want a smaller case that's both aesthetically pleasing and also extremely compact. Those are pretty hard to come by though without paying quite a bit. So far, I'm looking at the Ncase M1 and the HG Computers Osmi case (Both are hitting about the 200USD price point with shipping).

Build parts as follow:

Case: Silverstone SG05W-Lite
MB: Gigabyte Z170n-Gaming 5
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600k
CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 w/ Vortex 12 120mm Fan -- (L) 121.2mm x (W) 120mm (H) 60mm
GPU: Asus GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
Memory: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 2400
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
Fan: Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (front intake)
Storage: M.2 Samsung 850 EVO - 250GB SSD (temp. until 950 pro release).

This build isn't using any form of mechanical hard drive (I wanted to reduce cable clutter)

It's been fun checking out everyone's builds.


----------



## Dimensive

Very nice and clean build jivenjune!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I always recommend the Noctua NH-L9i, for amd NH-L9a. I use one in my htpc on an i5 2500. Max temp of 58c running intel burn. In a very confined case and higher than usual ambient. Very low profile @ 37mm high with fan on! Very heavy and dense though. Not sure what sort of temps apu's get.. Im guessing pretty high.


Depends on the clearance. The M350 I've got couldn't even take an NH-L9i with the drive/fan brackets in place. The Evercool low-profile whatchamacallit is cheap, very short - below the top of the RAM's circuit boards in fact - and cools a 100W APU well enough. Clearance might be a slight issue, but it fits in one orientation on my ASRock board.

Quote:


> @CynicalUnicorn
> One of the few people that can be civilised in a discussion, even when you dont agree. Good on you sir.


Oh no, people don't agree with me on the Internet!









I can't bring myself to invest any amount of emotion into Internet arguments. There's no point in bothering getting upset about what that other guy behind the screen on the other side of the world thinks. Disagreement is a good thing for a discussion though, otherwise there's not much point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> My G.Skill RipJawsX 1.600MHz RAM should be fine for Most Games i want to play - UT 2004, Soul Reaver and such good old games. Most of them runs quite good with the iGPU of my G1820. For Most 'Actual' Games i have my good old XBOX 360. But for newer titles like Mortal Kombat X, which are not released for last gen consoles, i think i go better with 2.133MHz RAM. See some Benchmarks for MK X o on the 7850K, very impressive. With some Controllers that thing should be my perfect small Gaming Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately, small Cases means Small CPU Coolers. The RaiJintek Pallas looks very nice, but its to high for most Cases like my Chieftec IX-01B.


Ah, gotcha. Older games should do fine for sure. Newer ones will struggle a bit, but eh. It won't be life or death. Low settings should be doable. That's really my biggest complaint with APUs. I'd love for Gigabyte or MSI or ASRock (especially ASRock - they do a lot of embedded and "unique" boards, like the mITX X99 board) to release something with 8GB of GDDR5 soldered to the motherboard. Or - even better - not soldered, but on an upgradeable daughterboard.

Ripjaws X though. Nice stuff. Heatspreaders are fairly easy to remove.







They use some pretty nice Hynix chips, so look into overclocking what you have before buying new stuff. I ended up getting new DDR3-2400 because it was $5 more than DDR3-1600. In your case, since you already have the RAM, that's like $50 more. On one hand, that's not a huge expense compared to the other components. On the other hand, that's $50 you don't necessarily need to spend.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Darn clean build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ITX build. I really wanted the nano fury, but I couldn't deal with the coil whine or waiting X amount of time until AMD allows its partners to create custom coolers.
> 
> I currently want a smaller case that's both aesthetically pleasing and also extremely compact. Those are pretty hard to come by though without paying quite a bit. So far, I'm looking at the Ncase M1 and the HG Computers Osmi case (Both are hitting about the 200USD price point with shipping).
> 
> Build parts as follow:
> 
> Case: Silverstone SG05W-Lite
> MB: Gigabyte Z170n-Gaming 5
> CPU: Intel Core i5 6600k
> CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 w/ Vortex 12 120mm Fan -- (L) 121.2mm x (W) 120mm (H) 60mm
> GPU: Asus GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
> Memory: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 2400
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
> Fan: Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (front intake)
> Storage: M.2 Samsung 850 EVO - 250GB SSD (temp. until 950 pro release).
> 
> 
> 
> This build isn't using any form of mechanical hard drive (I wanted to reduce cable clutter)
> 
> It's been fun checking out everyone's builds.


Well that certainly worked out well, that is some extremely clean cabling for a build of this size.
Funny how empty such a small case can look. Great job for a first timer!

Yeah the R9 Nano is one of those things were you really want them but are extremely hesitant about actually getting them.

I think I will buy one sooner or later, even if it's just for Eyefinity, but that price tag is really holding me back.
BTW: nVidia Surround is an absolutely horrible piece of software.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Depends on the clearance. The M350 I've got couldn't even take an NH-L9i with the drive/fan brackets in place. The Evercool low-profile whatchamacallit is cheap, very short - below the top of the RAM's circuit boards in fact - and cools a 100W APU well enough. Clearance might be a slight issue, but it fits in one orientation on my ASRock board.
> Oh no, people don't agree with me on the Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bring myself to invest any amount of emotion into Internet arguments. There's no point in bothering getting upset about what that other guy behind the screen on the other side of the world thinks. Disagreement is a good thing for a discussion though, otherwise there's not much point.
> Ah, gotcha. Older games should do fine for sure. Newer ones will struggle a bit, but eh. It won't be life or death. Low settings should be doable. That's really my biggest complaint with APUs. I'd love for Gigabyte or MSI or ASRock (especially ASRock - they do a lot of embedded and "unique" boards, like the mITX X99 board) to release something with 8GB of GDDR5 soldered to the motherboard. Or - even better - not soldered, but on an upgradeable daughterboard.
> 
> Ripjaws X though. Nice stuff. Heatspreaders are fairly easy to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use some pretty nice Hynix chips, so look into overclocking what you have before buying new stuff. I ended up getting new DDR3-2400 because it was $5 more than DDR3-1600. In your case, since you already have the RAM, that's like $50 more. On one hand, that's not a huge expense compared to the other components. On the other hand, that's $50 you don't necessarily need to spend.


cant take an NH-L9i??? Wow theyre only 37mm with the fan. That must be a real tight fit! Its even shorter than a stock intel cooler.


----------



## -Leopold-

@CynicalUnicorn - if possible, i want to save that 50€ / ~55$. Maaaybe i can overclock my RipJawsX from 1.600MHz to 2.133MHz, that's the Maximum Speed that the RAM Supports. I think i can quite easy remove the Heat Spreaders with the Hairdryer of my Wife if necessary







.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> cant take an NH-L9i??? Wow theyre only 37mm with the fan. That must be a real tight fit! Its even shorter than a stock intel cooler.


Yeah, there's not a lot of room to work with. I think it was about 40mm vertically, but that was from the motherboard to the roof of the case, not the CPU IHS and the 10mm-thick fans!

In retrospect, I'm glad I didn't decide to do something stupid like I wanted (thin mITX + PCIe graphics, or worse, watercooled) after all. If I had tools and more components like mSATA... Well, I still do want to try that, but maybe in a larger case. A 4L case would still be tiny but would offer >50% more room to work in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> @CynicalUnicorn - if possible, i want to save that 50€ / ~55$. Maaaybe i can overclock my RipJawsX from 1.600MHz to 2.133MHz, that's the Maximum Speed that the RAM Supports. I think i can quite easy remove the Heat Spreaders with the Hairdryer of my Wife if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No need to @mention me, I am subscribed.









I didn't even need a hair dryer. There's two metal tabs on top of the heatspreaders that you can snap with a bit of leverage with a screwdriver. I did use the most helpful Lego part ever: the new-ish brick separator! Why use this? Because it's ABS plastic. I'd prefer not to scratch up a PCB with a metal screwdriver. More generally, it's a device called a spudger. Flathead screwdrivers are convenient, but they can damage circuit boards and plastic shells/cases.

That said, I did bend the PCB a bit more than I'd like (in other words, at all) when removing it that way, without heat. They still fit in the slots just fine though, but they needed a bit of coaxing to fit in. Some pretty stiff adhesive pads. :/ A bit of a pain. The ones I got were single-ranked as well. I'm not totally clear on what that means in terms of performance, but I do know what it means in terms of layout: there were only eight 4Gb memory chips in total (for 32Gb = 4GB per DIMM) and only on a single side of the PCB.

I find it likely but not guaranteed that ours would use the same memory chips (or mine is an updated version since I bought it more recently) as well, though my 2400MT/s kit is probably binned a bit better than your 1600MT/s kit. Don't worry about power consumption, even with the 150W PSU. RAM uses up like 4W per module, and that's assuming you have 1.8V DDR3-3200 or something crazy. No way a standard frequency will suck up that much energy.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yeah, there's not a lot of room to work with. I think it was about 40mm vertically, but that was from the motherboard to the roof of the case, not the CPU IHS and the 10mm-thick fans!


37mm for the noctua is including the fan. Its crazy dense, just feels awesome to hold haha. Prob still to big right? My just fit. It doesnt overhang the ram or pcie slots on mitx boards either







Sorry for rambling. I fell a little in love with this little cooler


----------



## jivenjune

So I just replaced my Gentle Typhoon AP-14 120mm fan with a Noctua NF-p14r 140mm fan (120mm holes), and my GPU temps have dropped by about six degrees Celsius while playing the Witcher 3. This is probably due to the Gentle Typhoon creating more of a narrow wind tunnel effect that is more focused at the center of the impeller whereas the Noctua fan spreads the airflow outwards and covers a much wider range, which ultimately makes direct contact onto my GPU and directly onto my CPU cooler (something that the gentle typhoon couldn't manage to do due to its smaller size and narrow wind tunnel).

This is using the Silverstone SG05.

Just thought it was interesting that one fan could make that much of a difference.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 37mm for the noctua is including the fan. Its crazy dense, just feels awesome to hold haha. Prob still to big right? My just fit. It doesnt overhang the ram or pcie slots on mitx boards either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling. I fell a little in love with this little cooler


Oh, trust me, I looked at it. I got really close to buying it. But I got some rough measurements and realized I'd be sacrificing a ton of cooling elsewhere. I've got four 40mm fans in there now. With the Noctua cooler, there would be just one since the drive brackets would be unusable with anything larger than a 5mm drive (those things exist, by the way - WD released a single-platter HDD and Seagate released a couple SSDs). Heatsinkless RAM and heatsinkless VRMs would have minimal airflow too. Additionally I'd have needed to sacrifice to on-board PCIe WiFi to grab an mSATA SSD instead (also driving up the cost since I had a 120GB Samsung 840, ready to be sliced in half, on hand).

Also it was like $30 more than the Evercool.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, trust me, I looked at it. I got really close to buying it. But I got some rough measurements and realized I'd be sacrificing a ton of cooling elsewhere. I've got four 40mm fans in there now. With the Noctua cooler, there would be just one since the drive brackets would be unusable with anything larger than a 5mm drive (those things exist, by the way - WD released a single-platter HDD and Seagate released a couple SSDs). Heatsinkless RAM and heatsinkless VRMs would have minimal airflow too. Additionally I'd have needed to sacrifice to on-board PCIe WiFi to grab an mSATA SSD instead (also driving up the cost since I had a 120GB Samsung 840, ready to be sliced in half, on hand).
> 
> Also it was like $30 more than the Evercool.


Pics of this rig your building? And the cpu cooler?Youve got me curious now


----------



## iFreilicht

The funny thing is that the NH-L9i is designed to be about as tall as the top tab of the Motherboard I/O shield when mounted on the IHS, so it would normally fit in every case (apart from thin mITX ones, of course). But as the M350 is just a little bit higher, you can't fit anything on the drive brackets if you were to do that.


----------



## NicolasTMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*


where did you buy cables psu?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Pics of this rig your building? And the cpu cooler?Youve got me curious now


I had most of the build in this thread. Somewhere.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, I'm back. I poked around in BIOS, found some nifty settings, and then shut down. Build isn't quite complete, but eh, it's close enough for pictures. The meat is all there. So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box unpacked. The beginning of something amazing. Parts are in my sig. Links for the PSU and cooler are here and here. I've actually had the PSU and case for over a year at this point and am only now actually putting them to use in a build, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> First up is the motherboard. Box came with fun stuff like a driver CD, SATA cable, blah blah blah who cares? I didn't even check the manual until I tried to find which USB header had the lower-value ports. Why? I dunno. It seems weird to leave ports 4 and 5 unused but plug something into ports 6 and 7. BIOS is your typical ASRock AMD BIOS. It's just like the Extreme4 990FX BIOS, except this time the background is animated for no reason. In terms of the UI itself it's very similar to my Intel board as well, but with different graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right, PGA CPUs. Been a while since I've seen one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA is much better though. Did you know that AMD's server sockets, G34 and C32, use an LGA system rather than PGA? Only their socketed consumer chips still use PGA sockets. Intel had the right idea to ditch them after Socket 478, really.
> 
> Pretty basic APU. Full Kaveri die, 4GHz CPU and 800MHz GPU +/-. However, this one is Godavari, or Kaveri refresh, not the OG Kaveri from 2014. I believe they fixed the throttle bug where it would downclock to 3GHz whenever the GPU was touched, and the IHS is soldered here. That's good for overclockers who need the system to stay cool, but also for me. Silicon loses efficiency the hotter it gets, meaning it pulls more power from the PSU. I'm limited to a sustained 80W, so saving every single watt is fairly important. If the solder can keep it a few degrees cooler, then that might mean an SSD or a fan worth of power saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in order to cool the beast, we'll need a fan. The stock heatsink that comes with 95W Godavari is pretty good. It's the same thing that comes with high-end 125W FX - copper base, heatpipes, the works. Problem: it will not fit in the M350 alongside a drive or fans. It is simply too tall. Actually, it might not even fit at all. I never bothered checking the clearance. Enter the Evercool EC-HPS-810CP. This thing is tiny, and more importantly, very short. It's about as tall as the rear I/O and a standard DDR3 circuit board. Noise? Uh... It's a bit loud. However, I plan on downclocking the CPU a bit and overclocking the GPU. My logic is that, since I lived with a 2.4GHz dual-core, later 2.1GHz tri-core, K10 laptop, I don't need a particularly fast CPU. It was the godawful integrated 4250 that killed it. 40 shader cores. An A8-3850, the flagship Llano APU, would have been _ten times faster_ per cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have high hopes for Kaveri, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I don't care about system memory at all past the capacity. I simply buy enough to populate the channels and reach/exceed my desired amount and call it a day. There are two exceptions. First is when the memory is far too slow for 2015. This means stuff like DDR3-1333 or, God forbid, 1066. My dual-channel DDR3-1600 is fine on my desktop though. 25.6GB/s theoretical speeds are acceptable for my uses.
> 
> The other scenario where I care is for APUs. So what better choice than the fastest stuff this little guy supports? Dual-channel DDR3-2400 should net 38.4GB/s bandwidth in theory. Realistically it will be a lot less though. Turns out this RAM is single ranked, meaning the IMC won't alternate refreshing the memory. An entire channel is useless for a short time when that operation occurs. Dual-ranked RAM would allow half the chips on a module to refresh while the other half can still perform memory operations. I'm not sure how big an impact that is, but it's there.
> 
> I'll run Memtest and see how it does. I expect ~30GB/s when the GPU is mostly untouched. When gaming though, the poor thing will be pretty starved bandwidth-wise, but that's just an inherent issue with integrated graphics. Intel solved it with their Crystalwell eDRAM cache, and AMD will solve it in the future with HBM.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a super easy build. There were like five cables to mess with. That said, it isn't quite complete and there are still some things to do. My tools are just 100 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be home next week so I can probably do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> This was when I was poking at the BIOS to see what happens. Pro-tip, with this case, I highly recommend both drive/fan brackets. It costs like $5 extra and seems to provide some stability internally.
> 
> There is a problem with those brackets though. You need a slim CPU cooler (check!) but also short RAM (uh-oh!) in order to install anything. My needs are pretty simple - 10mm of clearance over the memory - but man, G.Skill made some stupid, overly fancy heatspreaders. So what do we do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, DDR3 runs fairly cool, even the higher-voltage (1.675V) and higher clocked (1200MHz) versions. This is especially true when compared to overclocked DDR2, running at under 600MHz but requiring 2.3V to reach it. With a fan or two blowing over the modules, they should stay reasonably chill. Additionally, the heatspreaders add some bulk. With them gone, there's now a "channel" down the middle for some airflow.
> 
> Pretty easy mod, but be careful. I ended up bending the PCBs. It shouldn't be permanent though, and they're sitting nicely in the slots, but it's not a goal to set for yourself. The backs of the PCBs are completely bare, which I found interesting. Not a single SMD component to be found, let alone memory chips. But it was stuck pretty tight. As always, Lego brick separators do a good job without scratching anything. They're made of ABS plastic rather than something like the steel used in flathead screwdrivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 controller and SSD for scale. It's pretty small.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's left? The priority is a power brick that doesn't suck. Fun fact about buck converters (DC-DC converters that take high voltage and "buck" it to a lower voltage) like the PicoPSU I'm using. They have a minimum voltage drop. Here it looks to be about 1V. The power brick is spitting out 12.3V, which is out of ATX specs. So what does the PSU do? Drops it down further. But the problem comes when you're only getting 11.3V on the 12V rail! That's normally a sign of a terrible quality PSU, but not here; the 3.3V rail is 3.296V and the 5V rail 5.064V when I check. So by getting a higher voltage power brick, I should see the 12V rail much closer to its target. I'm feeling 19V @ 6.3A, matching the peak power output of the PSU.
> 
> Also, I need some fans. The chipset has a tiny heatsink that heats up rapidly, the VRMs have absolutely nothing to help out heat transfer, and the RAM is now naked. There's two mounting spaces on each drive bracket, and there's one in the front of the case opposite the power button, so I could use 5 in theory, minus the space reserved for an SSD. Sadly, using a single 2.5" drive in either bracket blocks any fans from being installed.
> 
> Or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the guts of a Samsung 840 EVO. The bottom one is the 120GB version. I can confirm that my vanilla 840 is also this same size, perhaps even using an identical PCB! So by cutting the drive case itself in half, it should be possible to have 4 of the 5 fans in use, only sacrificing one for an SSD instead of two.






That's right, we're using nested spoilers for that.







At this point, I have a 19V power brick, I have the cut-down SSD installed, and I have the additional fans installed. Only problem is that it's a friggin' jet engine when powered on, so I need to move those over to 5V rather than 12V. Once that's done I can't think of much else the build could need.


----------



## -Leopold-

It can be very difficult to build no little oven with this extremely small cases, especially with those A-10's. Most of those powerful Small Form Factor/flat CPU Coolers like the RaiJintek Pallas are bigger than the Whole Case - and the Minibox M350 is not available here in germany D':.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> and the Minibox M350 is not available here in germany D':.


You just have to know where to look


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> You just have to know where to look


Oh, thank you







. Even smaller than my tiny Chieftec IX03B and very well perforated - anyone knows of it fits the AMD A10-7xxx Stock cooler? May be work well with one 2.5" HDD. Seems the biggest Problem is simpy a good cpu cooler - anyone knows the max cooler height it fits?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Not sure about Kaveri, but it doesn't like like the Godavari cooler will. That's the same one used with 125W FX chips. If it does you will be forced to use mSATA only, or perhaps a USB drive behind the front "panel."


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2612077/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ITX build. I really wanted the nano fury, but I couldn't deal with the coil whine or waiting X amount of time until AMD allows its partners to create custom coolers.
> 
> I currently want a smaller case that's both aesthetically pleasing and also extremely compact. Those are pretty hard to come by though without paying quite a bit. So far, I'm looking at the Ncase M1 and the HG Computers Osmi case (Both are hitting about the 200USD price point with shipping).


That looks very nice and clean. I agree with iFreilicht that for such a small case, the front still looks very empty. Maybe I can suggest upgrading your low-profile cooler to a closed loop liquid cooler for the CPU, to make use of the room to mount it on the front.


----------



## ccRicers

Sorry for the double post but this case looks hella slick. Great build to showcase it with too.
http://www.geeekstore.com/store/p7/GEEEK_MAX_Mini-iTX_Gaming_PC_Case_M100.html



I keep finding more of these off-brand cases from different places, and would like to try some of them out but not enough money to buy them all


----------



## Frayzilla

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this case looks hella slick. Great build to showcase it with too.
> http://www.geeekstore.com/store/p7/GEEEK_MAX_Mini-iTX_Gaming_PC_Case_M100.html
> 
> 
> 
> I keep finding more of these off-brand cases from different places, and would like to try some of them out but not enough money to buy them all





must... resist... urge.. to buy...


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this case looks hella slick. Great build to showcase it with too.
> http://www.geeekstore.com/store/p7/GEEEK_MAX_Mini-iTX_Gaming_PC_Case_M100.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep finding more of these off-brand cases from different places, and would like to try some of them out but not enough money to buy them all


Seen these cases on their store on ebay, wonder about the durability of the acrylics though.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Seen these cases on their store on ebay, wonder about the durability of the acrylics though.


EDIT: I just bought the case on their ebay store. It was cheaper than buying it from their website. I'm move everything from my hadron over to this case.

I could only fine one more video on this case but it was a horrible video. Doesn't look like you can run a 120mm fan on top though if you have a GPU in place


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this case looks hella slick. Great build to showcase it with too.
> http://www.geeekstore.com/store/p7/GEEEK_MAX_Mini-iTX_Gaming_PC_Case_M100.html
> 
> 
> 
> I keep finding more of these off-brand cases from different places, and would like to try some of them out but not enough money to buy them all


i would to buy this, but they don't ship to italy :/
where else did you seen them?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> i would to buy this, but they don't ship to italy :/
> where else did you seen them?


Only other place they're selling it and it apparently ships to everywhere. Maybe you can try ordering it from their ebay store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEEEK-MAX-Mini-ITX-Gaming-PC-Computer-Desktop-Case-M100WB-/281834135792?hash=item419e9fa0f0:g:528AAOSweW5VBqRq


----------



## hampurista

There's nothing on their ebay store at the moment, is there?
Or do they have yet another account on ebay?

Edit: that's quite strange that something shows up in ivoryg37's link...


----------



## ivoryg37

Hopefully the quality is good. I've always wanted an acrylic case like the DangerDen ITX but then they went out of business. Also I figure its time to move on from the evga since I would prefer a normal atx powersupply


----------



## hampurista

Nope, absolutely nothing. Quite strange. Maybe they have some kind of geolock that I cannot see it form Europe if not directly linked? No idea.


Edit: it worked now with the ebay.com link but doesn't with ebay.de. The internet is not strong in this one...


----------



## ivoryg37

That could be possible I suppose. This is what I can see on mine


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That could be possible I suppose. This is what I can see on mine
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently they have another small form factor case but it doesn't appear to be in stock at the moment. It looks like an Antec ISK but is acrylic.
> 
> Source of images:
> http://www.geeekstore.com/user-build-gallery.html


Ooooh that looks great!


----------



## iFreilicht

Interesting idea of having the standoffs screwed into the acrylic directly, looks better than expected. But I'd really worry about the durability of the threads, depending on what acrylic they used.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Aren't standoffs supposed to be grounded? Not sure how great an idea it is to have them go into acrylic.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

All the grounds are connected in some way even without a case, the case just gives a shorter, lower resistance path.


----------



## -Leopold-

Looks like coolers up to 40mm height fits into the Mini-Box M350 - I wonder if any one exists for a TDP of 95W like the A10-7870K. The Silverstone Argon AR05 is for 95W TDP only in cases with a good airflow, the Noctua NH-L9a up to 65W i think, and the Scythe Kozuti up to 95W TDP only under full load, im not sure. Any other suggestions?

Oh, the acrylic case Looks very nice.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Looks like coolers up to 40mm height fits into the Mini-Box M350 - I wonder if any one exists for a TDP of 95W like the A10-7870K. The Silverstone Argon AR05 is for 95W TDP only in cases with a good airflow, the Noctua NH-L9a up to 65W i think, and the Scythe Kozuti up to 95W TDP only under full load, im not sure. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Oh, the acrylic case Looks very nice.


My NH-L9i cools my 95w i5 2500 just fine. Running intel burn test it always stays below 70c that is in a very airflow restrictive case and a high-ish ambient temp. I also used it on an i5 3570k that I delidded for a while. From memory maxed out at around 80c when @4Ghz in the same small csse and above normal ambient.
Ive never owned an APU though so no experience there. Although you wont have a gpu adding heat to the case :-D


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Aren't standoffs supposed to be grounded? Not sure how great an idea it is to have them go into acrylic.


I put my hardware on a ghetto test bench simply made of standoffs and transparent acrylic, play games on it and such, and have had no problems with any grounding. The whole thing sits on a wood side table.

I do have the same concern as @iFreilicht about the durability- they are certainly no Parvum cases when it comes to the thickness of the parts. What if I want to put a radiator on the top and turn it on its side, for instance. Will it be able to take that kind of weight. And the case is wide enough to fit big ol' 140mm air coolers. But at $50 it's not a bad price for a DIY kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I could only fine one more video on this case but it was a horrible video. Doesn't look like you can run a 120mm fan on top though if you have a GPU in place


Do tell us how the case is when you receive it! I also noticed that limitation on the fan soon after linking to the case's store page. Being a DIY kit, though, you could probably get more creative with the layout and put the top vent panel on the bottom, or rotate the motherboard rear panel from inverted to normal. Then it would be possible to put a GPU on one side and a 120mm fan on the other, and make your own stand to place a SFX PSU away from the back.

The uSFF acrylic case is also pretty nice looking.

*Edit:* They also sell a water cooling kit for their bigger SFF case for $69. The pump looks small. I wonder how the quality is on those parts.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> All the grounds are connected in some way even without a case, the case just gives a shorter, lower resistance path.


That is true, and that's the most important part with grounding everything together, but it won't help with the reason why standoffs are grounded, which is ESD and EMI.
As this is an acrylic case, there's no way that an ESD could couple through to the components, and once you go with acrylic you have to give up on EMI shielding anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Looks like coolers up to 40mm height fits into the Mini-Box M350 - I wonder if any one exists for a TDP of 95W like the A10-7870K. The Silverstone Argon AR05 is for 95W TDP only in cases with a good airflow, the Noctua NH-L9a up to 65W i think, and the Scythe Kozuti up to 95W TDP only under full load, im not sure. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Oh, the acrylic case Looks very nice.


As Jimbags already said, the NH-L9 coolers can handle a lot more than they're specified for, as opposed to those other coolers which throw around ridiculous figures. The CNPS2X for example is supposed to cool 120W CPUs. Yeah with a 140mm fan directly above it blowing at full tilt maybe.


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you, then i will better get the NH-L9a, the Mini-Box M350, a 7870k and hope the best


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Thank you, then i will better get the NH-L9a, the Mini-Box M350, a 7870k and hope the best


Whats the airflow like in the mini box m350?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Thank you, then i will better get the NH-L9a, the Mini-Box M350, a 7870k and hope the best


Also bare in mind you lose the drive bay above the cpu. Unless you can find a rare ultra thin ssd or hdd.https://youtu.be/ge3LgfdhStE
Esther is hooot!
EDIT. Would it maybe be possible to attatch 2 drives to one another in the drive bay not above the cpu. Thus giving more cpu cooler height?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do tell us how the case is when you receive it! I also noticed that limitation on the fan soon after linking to the case's store page. Being a DIY kit, though, you could probably get more creative with the layout and put the top vent panel on the bottom, or rotate the motherboard rear panel from inverted to normal. Then it would be possible to put a GPU on one side and a 120mm fan on the other, and make your own stand to place a SFX PSU away from the back.
> 
> The uSFF acrylic case is also pretty nice looking.
> 
> *Edit:* They also sell a water cooling kit for their bigger SFF case for $69. The pump looks small. I wonder how the quality is on those parts.


No problem! I will definitely let everyone know if this case is worth the price they're asking for. I also notice that watercooling kit and was interested in it but shipping would be too much since their store is overseas apparently. The only reason I bought the case on ebay cause it was cheaper shipping since it seem to be located in Los Angeles. No clue. Hopefully once I get it I can put it next to my Hadron, Antec ISK 110, and L3 Industries case.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> Whats the airflow like in the mini box m350?


Its a tiny, well perforated 2.5l case.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Its a tiny, well perforated 2.5l case.


I guess if they used hex holes instead of round ones you could get even better airflow, but not sure how much of a difference that would actually make, it should be pretty close to open air cooling at this point.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Thank you, then i will better get the NH-L9a, the Mini-Box M350, a 7870k and hope the best


Sounds like you're only gonna be a few mm's fan to case/ventilation holes, might get noisy with any real RPMs.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Sounds like you're only gonna be a few mm's fan to case/ventilation holes, might get noisy with any real RPMs.


I actually find the noctua fan really quiet even when its at full rpm. Ynless your refering to the noise of wind turbulence?


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> Also bare in mind you lose the drive bay above the cpu. Unless you can find a rare ultra thin ssd or hdd.https://youtu.be/ge3LgfdhStE
> Esther is hooot!
> EDIT. Would it maybe be possible to attatch 2 drives to one another in the drive bay not above the cpu. Thus giving more cpu cooler height?


I have my "old" 120GB SSD here, but i think i will go for a 500GB 2.5" HDD or so. Two drives paired with a CPU with a TDP of 95W and a small cooler is not the best idea i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> I actually find the noctua fan really quiet even when its at full rpm. Ynless your refering to the noise of wind turbulence?


Its not a big problem when its gonna to be a little bit noisy. I can really deal with that. and if not - i have Headphones


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> No problem! I will definitely let everyone know if this case is worth the price they're asking for. I also notice that watercooling kit and was interested in it but shipping would be too much since their store is overseas apparently.


Ah yeah, that threw me off because I thought their boutique shop was based in LA but that's just some other eBay seller.

I probably might not buy this case in the end. I'm now more leaning to making a custom case for my next SFF build. About the size of a Dan A4 and same layout, but it will also accommodate a GPU with a hybrid liquid cooler.

The case will have a metal front and top with clear acrylic side panels. I have figured out the outer measurements of this case and it will be 8.5 L, a mere 1.25 L more than the Dan A4.


----------



## -Leopold-

Meh, Noctuas Homepage says that the NH-L9a is not compatible to the MSI A88X ITX V2 Board.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I actually find the noctua fan really quiet even when its at full rpm. Ynless your refering to the noise of wind turbulence?


Exactly. All the Noctua fans I've had are real quiet but any of them up against a grille can make some noise at medium to higher RPMs from the turbulence.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> I have my "old" 120GB SSD here, but i think i will go for a 500GB 2.5" HDD or so. Two drives paired with a CPU with a TDP of 95W and a small cooler is not the best idea i think.
> Its not a big problem when its gonna to be a little bit noisy. I can really deal with that. and if not - i have Headphones


Single hdd for boot and storage are so slow after using an ssd. I tried it recently and it sucked. I have an SSD in my htpc for os. Just so much smoother. Could you stack an ssd with the hdd?


----------



## -Leopold-

Stacking Could work, dont know. I have a SSD in my HTPC oft OS, toi. Ans yes, it runs very smooth







.
I think i have to switch to the ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ for Compatibility with the Noctua NH-L9a. You can also switch the WiFi/Bluetooth Card for a mSATA SSD.


----------



## TinoArg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Stacking Could work, dont know. I have a SSD in my HTPC oft OS, toi. Ans yes, it runs very smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I think i have to switch to the ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ for Compatibility with the Noctua NH-L9a. You can also switch the WiFi/Bluetooth Card for a mSATA SSD.


The FM2A88X-ITX+ has a great layout, I use a CM GeminiiS and RIpjawsX RAMs without problems. And I put a 32GB SSD mSATA just for the OS and a 2TB HDD for games and storage.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My sole complaint about that thing is that it can't take mSATA and mini PCIe simultaneously. I don't think it would be too difficult to do, even it it meant two cards stacked on top of each other. Some thin mITX boards do this, for example.


----------



## -Leopold-

Good to hear, thanks. Its more a question of the case - i want one as small as possible with hardware as strong as possible - the M350 is well perforated, and AMDs A10-7xxx APUs are extremely interesing in iGPU Power.


----------



## Klutz0

Can I get my Node 304 build added to the list?









Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577503/build-log-hubble-a-node-304-skylake-build/0_20


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Can I get my Node 304 build added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577503/build-log-hubble-a-node-304-skylake-build/0_20


Sorry to distract from the build, but that is one nicely designed build-log! Really easy to follow.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Sorry to distract from the build, but that is one nicely designed build-log! Really easy to follow.


Thanks!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreatChicken*
> 
> I see you have no members with a V4. So here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1430743/rig/
> 
> Basic setup really, APU build without GPU (maybe when someone has a fire sale...), expansion card being a salvaged Audigy 2 from an old Dell.
> 
> Amusingly, although Jonsbo recommended a max HSF size of 120mm, I was able to fit all 143mm worth of Gammax 300 due to investing in an SFF PSU and changing the direction of its fan. The fan is now like a milimeter away from touching the RAM on the first RAM slot.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cause any damage in the long run. :>_>'


Nice idea. It looks like the modular connectors are in the way. Would a SFX non modular be able to clear the heatsink?
As long as the fan blades aren't scraping the ram, it should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ITX build. I really wanted the nano fury, but I couldn't deal with the coil whine or waiting X amount of time until AMD allows its partners to create custom coolers.
> 
> I currently want a smaller case that's both aesthetically pleasing and also extremely compact. Those are pretty hard to come by though without paying quite a bit. So far, I'm looking at the Ncase M1 and the HG Computers Osmi case (Both are hitting about the 200USD price point with shipping).


Nice to see the SG05 in white. The SG05 was my first ITX build as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Can I get my Node 304 build added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577503/build-log-hubble-a-node-304-skylake-build/0_20


Looking good so far.







Will add as soon as it lets me edit the OP.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> This build isn't using any form of mechanical hard drive (I wanted to reduce cable clutter)


I ditched all those pesky mechanical HDDs, too, though I did it to lower the noise.

Also: nice looking cables! Did you sleeve them yourself? If so, what kind of sleeve did you use?


----------



## jivenjune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> I ditched all those pesky mechanical HDDs, too, though I did it to lower the noise.
> 
> Also: nice looking cables! Did you sleeve them yourself? If so, what kind of sleeve did you use?


Thanks
My friend sleeved them for me amd cut the cables to the.specified lengths i.asked him to
I dont know what.kind of sleeving hes using, but its a very tight weave. It almost completely hugs.the cables and has more of a nylon feel in comparison to paricord


----------



## Danzle

No HG Osmi owners here? Want to see some builds in that case!



Build from someone: http://imgur.com/a/yZRzp


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> No HG Osmi owners here? Want to see some builds in that case!


Here is someones build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577480/hello-my-names-osmi


----------



## Danzle

Ah, thanks!


----------



## -Leopold-

Just found the Chieftec-02B-U3, nice case with enough place for a CPU Cooler (if you dont use the ODD Bay) and a Single Slot PCI-Card, comes with PSU. Maybe good for APU-Builds.


----------



## the Duff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Just found the Chieftec-02B-U3, nice case with enough place for a CPU Cooler (if you dont use the ODD Bay) and a Single Slot PCI-Card, comes with PSU. Maybe good for APU-Builds.


This is the case I've been looking for! Slim odd, 3.5 drive support, small... but its ugly. I can deal. No specs on the page though. How big of a cooler can I install with the odd? 250 watt power supply could handle an overclocked i7 no problem.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Duff*
> 
> This is the case I've been looking for! Slim odd, 3.5 drive support, small... but its ugly. I can deal. No specs on the page though. How big of a cooler can I install with the odd? 250 watt power supply could handle an overclocked i7 no problem.


That's a full 5.25 drive, not slim odd. Just uses a door like many OEM styled computers.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/mini-itx-small-form-factor-pc-case,2814-3.html


----------



## the Duff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That's a full 5.25 drive, not slim odd. Just uses a door like many OEM styled computers.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/mini-itx-small-form-factor-pc-case,2814-3.html


Eh, never mind then. Figured there would be considerable cooler clearance with that case width and a slim drive. Thanks for the tom's article. A lot more info. Interestingly, tom's says the psu is 180 watt vs the chieftec website that says 250.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Duff*
> This is the case I've been looking for! Slim odd, 3.5 drive support, small... but its ugly. I can deal. No specs on the page though. How big of a cooler can I install with the odd? 250 watt power supply could handle an overclocked i7 no problem.


Great that I'm not the only one who finds this interesting







. I found this by fortune, it is not in the opening post (yet).
Maybe you can also fit an Slim ODD, im not sure, but that would be pretty cool.
I mean to have read that the max. CPU cooler high with an installed (not slim) ODD is about ~45mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Duff*
> Interestingly, tom's says the psu is 180 watt vs the chieftec website that says 250.


There are three different versions: 180W, 250W and 350W.
For my taste its a little bit to big, but as you have said, there is enough place for your hardware. Maybe i find another, smaller case with a pre-installed PSU. I do not necessarily need a ODD and a PCI-Slot (I hope so. If i need them later, i need a new case







). This one is on my shortlist, i think i will purchase it. Maybe i will mod it a little bit.


----------



## GreatChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice idea. It looks like the modular connectors are in the way. Would a SFX non modular be able to clear the heatsink?


Presenting: n00b cable management!



Gravity is all that's keeping the PSU->Mobo cable (which Silverstone helpfully provides sleeved :3) from touching the HSF fan rim. Even if anything does touch the fan rim tho, the fan itself isn't affected, still runs fine and isn't obstructed by wiring.

Sure that main power cable's floating in front of the fan assembly, but even if your fan faces upwards you'll likely have a similar problem of things being in the way of your HSF assembly anyway.

I don't have a non-modular SFF, but I think as long as your PSU is SFF you should have no trouble separating the excess wiring from the used ones and duck taping them to the ceiling*.

I recommend sleeved cables or tying them up as much as possible. Not because they look nice or anything, it helps to push the cables close enough together so they occupy the least area. This stuff IS floating in front of a fan mind.

Also:



This is as far as I can slip my cellphone in. I can tell you that you have exactly the height of the Silverstone SFF series in clearance, with or without modularity. There are of course those chrome nobs on top of the heatsink assembly which means you can't use a PSU of longer length - in which case you just cannibalize the PSU extension bracket from a CM110 if someone isn't using it**.

A tower HSF arguably gives you plenty of room, considering that airflow where the wiring is then becomes utterly irrelevant***. >_>' Heck, if you closed the side door that area is blocked anyway, the air holes are near the hard disk cage. :3

*Not the other end of the case mind, part of the mobo is there.
**Nope, if my measurements are correct a fullsize PSU is not recommended even with a bracket. With a fullsize PSU the wiring will actually PRESS against the heatsink metal. Change your HSF to a shorter one and save yourself the headache of trying to hack this setup into submission.
***Don't worry, far as I can tell, that space is not a heat trap.
Quote:


> As long as the fan blades aren't scraping the ram, it should be fine.


If you noticed, I chicken'd out and moved both of them one rank right <_<. I know very well I'll be filling those empties with 2133s soon enough tho...


----------



## ivoryg37

I finally got the GEEEK MAX ITX case today. I will take some comparison picture next to the EVGA HADRON, Antec ISK 110, and L3 Industries when I get the chance. The quality on the plexi is pretty good. Its thick but I wouldn't go putting anything heavy on it like an xbox one. Some panels connect by using motherboard standoffs that were place inside the plexi and some panels are connected by self-tap screws. I would replace the self tapping screws with better one though. I was screwing on the front panel buttons and one of the screws just snapped so now I have a screw stuck inside my plexi where a screw is suppose to go to hold the power/reset button. I end up having to use 3m tape instead.

The case is about the exact same size as the EVGA Hadron. Just about half an inch taller and about half an inch shorter in depth.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

I've been using Cooler Master GeminII S524 in a number of Intel and AMD builds in cases with constrained vertical clearance (Fractal Design Core 1000, Corsair Carbide Air 240), and it works really well.



The way it's mounted is a bit awkward though. You have to hold it on one side of the motherboard, and tighten the nuts on the back side. AFAIK it has now been superseded with a newer model which I did not have a chance to try.


----------



## ivoryg37




----------



## jivenjune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*


It looks really nice for that price point. Only wish it was using all black headers since there's now to hide the cables in a case like this. Size is about right considering that the Hadron is using a flex PSU, so the extra room essentially makes way for SFX or standard ATX PSUs


----------



## ccRicers

Thanks for the short review and size comparison @ivoryg37. That case does look a bit bigger than I thought. Looks like some areas of the case can be fragile but I kind of expected that. Do you know what kind of thread did the self-tapping screws use? I would have used a drill tap bit to tap the holes more securely.


----------



## -Leopold-

I have ordered the Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3. I will add some Pictures when it arrives.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Thanks for the short review and size comparison @ivoryg37. That case does look a bit bigger than I thought. Looks like some areas of the case can be fragile but I kind of expected that. Do you know what kind of thread did the self-tapping screws use? I would have used a drill tap bit to tap the holes more securely.


No clue, I would have to bring the screw to home depot and test what thread it was. I can post a picture of the screws they sent. Yeah the case isn't bad but there really isn't much structural suppose. The frame is all held by plugging into each other. Definitely bigger than I thought as well but it fits a an ATX psu so thats a plug. I do think that they could have made better use of the front panel possibly adding more air flow and movie the harddrive storage to maybe the back panel where the motherboard sits or something


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> No clue, I would have to bring the screw to home depot and test what thread it was. I can post a picture of the screws they sent. Yeah the case isn't bad but there really isn't much structural suppose. The frame is all held by plugging into each other. Definitely bigger than I thought as well but it fits a an ATX psu so thats a plug. I do think that they could have made better use of the front panel possibly adding more air flow and movie the harddrive storage to maybe the back panel where the motherboard sits or something


Fair enough, it does make sense that it would be that size to accommodate a ATX PSU (though the case design probably didn't anticipate more SFX units to fill the market).

The small Chieftec case looks pretty nice too, interior-wise. The front looks dated in design and it would have been much better if it was able to fit 2-slot cards but I see potential for modding in the back and side panels.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Fair enough, it does make sense that it would be that size to accommodate a ATX PSU (though the case design probably didn't anticipate more SFX units to fill the market).
> 
> The small Chieftec case looks pretty nice too, interior-wise. The front looks dated in design and it would have been much better if it was able to fit 2-slot cards but I see potential for modding in the back and side panels.


Honestly, I think with some suggestion they could fix it. I did more research into it and they don't seem to be a computer case company. They're a acrylic company and some of the employees are making cases on the side with their resources lol.


----------



## -Leopold-

Can I join the Club a third time







? My Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3 is arrived today.

I have collected the informations for you, hope this helps you a little bit.
The exact capacity is ~ 9.55L, I rounded it.
*Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3*
135 x 295 x 240mm / 9.6L
[m-itx, Single Slot, 250W SFX]
Product Page

1. -Leopold- - Link
There are also versions with 180W SFX (Called Chieftec UNI BT-02B, with slightly different design) and 350W SFX PSUs.

A bunch of pictures in the spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mounting place for 2x 60mm-Fans in the back



The place for the 2.5"-HDD is in front of the PSU (where the ventilation holes are)



The "Bridge" aka the Tray for the Optical Disc Drive can be removed - good when you want to use a bigger CPU Cooler.


The 3.5" HDD goes here:


Size Comparsion with a can of Pepsi










Screws for the ODD tray / the PCI-Slot is directly above the PSU - Dual Graphics may cause heat problems when the GPU runs too hot.


Mounting place for the 80mm-Fan is right behind the Frontpanel.


Closer look on the pre-mounted PSU.


Size comparsion with my Chieftec Compact IX-03B (with HDD mounting kit)


----------



## KaffieneKing

So I custom cooled my sub 15L PC here is some pics:

Here is the leak test!


Shot of the side, there will be a window here eventually...


And here is the con!


So unfortunately I had to put the fans on the top as I didn't think far enough ahead to make the CPU>GPU pipe long enough to go around outside the case. So the case was 14.9L, it now takes up around 16.9L (still SFF, just) but I reckon if I get a few more rotaries and tubing it should fit inside the case as I don't want to be without these fans!

Here is the GPU block, such a good deal alphacool have got going here ended up being £60 for a GPU including all mounting hardware and a backplate!


Hope someone is interested!


----------



## ivoryg37

Do you guys think a 120mm radiator would be enough for a GTX 970 and 4690k at stock clock for light gaming(diablo 3 and cs go)? Thinking about moving one of my rigs into the GEEEK Max I recently purchase but It only fits a 120mm radiator.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well. The i5 is an 84W chip. The 970 is around 150W IIRC. That's 230-240W total.

AMD ships the Fury X with a single 120mm rad and nothing more. It's around 225-250W and kept at a chill 65 degrees.

So yeah, it should be fine. You might even consider undervolting the CPU. That should free up a few watts. Power consumption goes up by the square of the voltage, so reducing voltage by 10% to 90% stock nets 1 - 0.92 = 1 - 0.81 = 19% power reduction.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well. The i5 is an 84W chip. The 970 is around 150W IIRC. That's 230-240W total.
> 
> AMD ships the Fury X with a single 120mm rad and nothing more. It's around 225-250W and kept at a chill 65 degrees.
> 
> So yeah, it should be fine. You might even consider undervolting the CPU. That should free up a few watts. Power consumption goes up by the square of the voltage, so reducing voltage by 10% to 90% stock nets 1 - 0.92 = 1 - 0.81 = 19% power reduction.


65c? Thats hot my i5 3570k @ 4.7Ghz and GTX 770 are in one loop using an expanded swiftech h220. GPU never gets that hot...barely ever breaks 50c. cpu after a good few hours gaming sits hig 50's to low 60's. Thats is a 240mm rad but its cooling both cpu and gpu. theres a thread somwhere where a guy uses a single ( but really thick) 80mm rad


----------



## rogergamer

Currently working on a 18L full ATX scratch build if anyone is interested! It was 16L but the zotac 980 ti card was wayyyyy too big.

It's running a delidded 6600k fully overclocked with a raijintek pallas (way too underrated) with no temp problems whatsoever.
The theme of the build is SFF with no compromises with full/over sized components, and the thermal headroom to go HAM with the OC's


that was when it was still 16L, and would fit pretty much any card except the zotac monster and the strix DCU3 (I fitted a windforce in that but didnt take pictures...)

log here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293240
do note that my MB is currently on its way to RMA...


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> /snip


Any reason you went ATX over mATX or just already had the board?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> Currently working on a 18L full ATX scratch build if anyone is interested! It was 16L but the zotac 980 ti card was wayyyyy too big.
> 
> It's running a delidded 6600k fully overclocked with a raijintek pallas (way too underrated) with no temp problems whatsoever.
> The theme of the build is SFF with no compromises with full/over sized components, and the thermal headroom to go HAM with the OC's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was when it was still 16L, and would fit pretty much any card except the zotac monster and the strix DCU3 (I fitted a windforce in that but didnt take pictures...)
> 
> log here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293240
> do note that my MB is currently on its way to RMA...


Quite nice layout with a single GPU, but did it really have to be that one? I'd rather have seen a less beefy cooler but 16L than the one you chose with 18L. Tastes differ, though, and full ATX SFF rigs are always nice to see. And I guess if you're focused on overclocking, a larger cooler isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## cadger

Here's my Core 500 build. Filled up quite nicely and just under 20 liters.




More pics here - http://pcpartpicker.com/b/4hzMnQ


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 65c? Thats hot my i5 3570k @ 4.7Ghz and GTX 770 are in one loop using an expanded swiftech h220. GPU never gets that hot...barely ever breaks 50c. cpu after a good few hours gaming sits hig 50's to low 60's. *Thats is a 240mm rad* but its cooling both cpu and gpu. theres a thread somwhere where a guy uses a single ( but really thick) 80mm rad


That's what the point is. If he's going for a single 120, then I think 65 is a good estimate for both the cpu and GPU. You do get a bit more headroom with that 240, as your numbers prove very easily.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Any reason you went ATX over mATX or just already had the board?


well for the layout I'm using mATX would not reduce the volume anyway as the GPU is take the space under the CPU cooler so I thought might as well fit a full board in there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quite nice layout with a single GPU, but did it really have to be that one? I'd rather have seen a less beefy cooler but 16L than the one you chose with 18L. Tastes differ, though, and full ATX SFF rigs are always nice to see. And I guess if you're focused on overclocking, a larger cooler isn't necessarily a bad thing.


When I built the 16L I planned on using a G1 card but couldnt find a good deal on it, got this card for 570, on the stock bios it easily boosts past 1500mhz, gotta accomodate my wallet too!


----------



## GreatChicken

Urh, ATX is pretty hard. The smallest commercial case for ATX is the RM series by Jonsbo, each of them are ~21.5L.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Do you guys think a 120mm radiator would be enough for a GTX 970 and 4690k at stock clock for light gaming(diablo 3 and cs go)? Thinking about moving one of my rigs into the GEEEK Max I recently purchase but It only fits a 120mm radiator.


will be fine. im doing a slight overclocked i7 3770 @ 4.2ghz with a stock clocked 970 on a single XSPC EX120.

fyi a standard non K skylake i5 / i7 is 65w


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That's what the point is. If he's going for a single 120, then I think 65 is a good estimate for both the cpu and GPU. You do get a bit more headroom with that 240, as your numbers prove very easily.


I was just saying, for gpu heat only, 65c is damn hot being water cooled


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I was just saying, for gpu heat only, 65c is damn hot being water cooled


Ah, I guess I misunderstood. Never mind then


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Can I join the Club a third time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? My Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3 is arrived today.
> 
> I have collected the informations for you, hope this helps you a little bit.
> The exact capacity is ~ 9.55L, I rounded it.
> *Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3*
> 135 x 295 x 240mm / 9.6L
> [m-itx, Single Slot, 250W SFX]
> Product Page
> 
> 1. -Leopold- - Link
> There are also versions with 180W SFX (Called Chieftec UNI BT-02B, with slightly different design) and 350W SFX PSUs.
> 
> A bunch of pictures in the spoiler


Added. Thanks for compiling the info. This is your 3rd SFF case, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> So I custom cooled my sub 15L PC here is some pics:
> 
> Here is the leak test!
> Shot of the side, there will be a window here eventually...
> 
> 
> So unfortunately I had to put the fans on the top as I didn't think far enough ahead to make the CPU>GPU pipe long enough to go around outside the case. So the case was 14.9L, it now takes up around 16.9L (still SFF, just) but I reckon if I get a few more rotaries and tubing it should fit inside the case as I don't want to be without these fans!
> Hope someone is interested!


Nice! Added your 2nd link. If you don't like the external fans, you could put the fans under the radiator in a pull configuration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> Currently working on a 18L full ATX scratch build if anyone is interested! It was 16L but the zotac 980 ti card was wayyyyy too big.
> 
> It's running a delidded 6600k fully overclocked with a raijintek pallas (way too underrated) with no temp problems whatsoever.
> The theme of the build is SFF with no compromises with full/over sized components, and the thermal headroom to go HAM with the OC's
> 
> 
> that was when it was still 16L, and would fit pretty much any card except the zotac monster and the strix DCU3 (I fitted a windforce in that but didnt take pictures...)
> 
> log here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=293240
> do note that my MB is currently on its way to RMA...


Looking good! I'm still not sure you'll be attaching the sidepanels
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> Here's my Core 500 build. Filled up quite nicely and just under 20 liters.
> 
> 
> More pics here - http://pcpartpicker.com/b/4hzMnQ


Added. Its amazing a D15 fits in there.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added. Thanks for compiling the info. This is your 3rd SFF case, correct?
> Nice! Added your 2nd link. If you don't like the external fans, you could put the fans under the radiator in a pull configuration.
> Looking good! I'm still not sure you'll be attaching the sidepanels
> Added. Its amazing a D15 fits in there.


What do you mean? I've already started drawing them out with fan mounts!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice! Added your 2nd link. If you don't like the external fans, you could put the fans under the radiator in a pull configuration.


Unfortunately there isnt enough space between the GPU block and where the fans would be for tubing to run through so I'll order some more rotaries and tubing when I have the time to do a full empty and rebuild!

EDIT: Next update will also probably include: new ram (higher capacity and a bit faster; maybe some slim 80/92mm fans as further intakes on the GPU or back side (if anyone can recommend me some); a window on the front side panel which is normally facing me; and a LED strip somewhere

Beyond that I would love to get rid of the Eisberg block and the 8/11mm fittings (they were 80p each on sale so couldn't resist) but thats for the really long term!


----------



## -Leopold-

I have removed the front panel and the mounting tray for the optical disc drive of my Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3. Ordered my dual slot Club 3D Radeon R7 260X today, i hope its short enough for this case. Next step is to mod it from single slot to dual slot - simply cut & replace the lower part of the case.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> I have removed the front panel and the mounting tray for the optical disc drive of my Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3. Ordered my dual slot Club 3D Radeon R7 260X today, i hope its short enough for this case. Next step is to mod it from single slot to dual slot - simply cut & replace the lower part of the case.


should have gone a slim 750ti. More powerful and about 1.5 slots


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

[shameless self-advertisement]Just one slot with a Quadro cooler.







[/shameless self-advertisement]

(As long as the 260X doesn't have stacked DVI ports, you might be able to mod it similarly. I can help out if you need it.)

|
|
\/


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> should have gone a slim 750ti. More powerful and about 1.5 slots smile.gif


Even 1.5 Slots is to much, let me take a photo with installed PSU:



I think 1.5 Slot will not fit. I hope, the GPU i've ordered isn't too long. website says around 22cm, but it looks a way shorter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> (As long as the 260X doesn't have stacked DVI ports, you might be able to mod it similarly. I can help out if you need it.)


Here is the Card.. Looks like stacked DVI, but thanks







.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Here is the Card.. Looks like stacked DVI, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EWW.







The guys behind DVI don't exist anymore, yet we're still using it on flagship GPUs _and_ it's still used on high-end monitors. Well then:

Step 1) take a soldering iron
Step 2) find the top DVI port's contacts
Step 3) desolder that piece of crap
Step 4) ask me for help with a cooler

That's the best I can do under the circumstances, lol.


----------



## ccRicers

I'd use a watercooled R9 nano myself, and stuff a 240 rad in the front


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you, Unicorn









But i think im on the save side with modding the case a bit through cutting the chassis - I do not want to destroy my new card







I can practice on my GTX 660 OC ;D. But first i will see if the card fits length-wise, i hope so.


----------



## TinoArg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> I have removed the front panel and the mounting tray for the optical disc drive of my Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3. Ordered my dual slot Club 3D Radeon R7 260X today, i hope its short enough for this case. Next step is to mod it from single slot to dual slot - simply cut & replace the lower part of the case.


I can't find the mod, but I saw one some time ago (I've almost bought the same case) when the owner put a dual slot 7770 (or similar) and move the PSU above the CPU. Those 2x60mm fan brackets are very similar than SFX's mounting holes. You will need a ultra low profile CPU cooler.



The other option, is replace the SFX for a TFX psu, they are longer and thinner.

PS: Found it!! http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038783796&postcount=640


----------



## Decade

Just got done with my Core 500 build... thing is DENSE.

Dense with what? A Corsair RM650, Core I7 4790K on a H80i, and a Fury X make up most the weight.
The RM650 was actually an emergency buy... best thing Fry's had that was 160mm in length. EVGA SuperNova 750 P2 wasn't going to work.
Yes. Two AIOs. There were many colorful adjectives being said to get those things to fit.

Anyways, y'all just want pics.
Compared to Air 540


Another, length is the same.


Stuff in, top view.


GPU side view.


Wire mess.


SSD side view.


Peaking into the unused 5.25" slot. Had to make sure all these cables cleared that fan.


About to play some Fallout 4 to monitor temps... Fury X AIO is intaking, H80i is exhausting. Probably see a bit higher CPU temps because of that, but shouldn't be a big deal. Silence with crazy performance is the name of the game, I can deal with reasonably hot.


----------



## ccRicers

I've been trying out several case designs of varying sizes and cooling options for a R9 nano or Fury build for about two weeks.

Now I'm happy to finally settle on a design that uses the Nano, a 120mm AIO liquid cooler and a SFX PSU in a case under 6 liters in size. Now if I only had the money for all the parts


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinoArg*
> 
> I can't find the mod, but I saw one some time ago (I've almost bought the same case) when the owner put a dual slot 7770 (or similar) and move the PSU above the CPU. Those 2x60mm fan brackets are very similar than SFX's mounting holes. You will need a ultra low profile CPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> The other option, is replace the SFX for a TFX psu, they are longer and thinner.
> 
> PS: Found it!! http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038783796&postcount=640


Thank you very much, looks good! I think it's the same chassis & they only use an other Front Panel.
Since I've already thought about it, but I have my concerns about cooling the CPU :/


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've been trying out several case designs of varying sizes and cooling options for a R9 nano or Fury build for about two weeks.
> 
> Now I'm happy to finally settle on a design that uses the Nano, a 120mm AIO liquid cooler and a SFX PSU in a case under 6 liters in size. Now if I only had the money for all the parts


Show us your idea!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Show us your idea!




The most narrow I could make this case is 125mm, which means only cards with no side power connectors (like the Nano) would fit. This contributes greatly to its small volume.

Looks like it might be a bit over 6 liters since I want to extend the length of the case a bit to get some more cooling room. I'm trying to figure out how the front should look. I'm actually looking at NAS devices and not just other ITX cases for ideas.

This mockup uses the R9 fury cooler as a placeholder, which is 65mm combined width. For the CPU, I'll likely use a liquid cooler that is 60mm or less.


----------



## Jimbags

I know its a prebuilt but damn! Some of these steam boxes are pretty SFF, this one has a gtx 780.

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Steam+Machine+Teardown/20473


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snappy picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most narrow I could make this case is 125mm, which means only cards with no side power connectors (like the Nano) would fit. This contributes greatly to its small volume.
> 
> Looks like it might be a bit over 6 liters since I want to extend the length of the case a bit to get some more cooling room. I'm trying to figure out how the front should look. I'm actually looking at NAS devices and not just other ITX cases for ideas.
> 
> This mockup uses the R9 fury cooler as a placeholder, which is 65mm combined width. For the CPU, I'll likely use a liquid cooler that is 60mm or less.


Looks good in my opinion, I'd try to use an AIO as thin as possible for the target power envelope. Maaaybe you could even do a closed loop with an 80mm rad that fits above the motherboard, making the case about 30mm shorter still. Or you could mod the PSU in a way that allows the rad to be moved all the way back, partially cooling the PSU and VRMs on the motherboard.
Not sure if that's enough to go down to 5L, but at 180mm it would then be really short.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I know its a prebuilt but damn! Some of these steam boxes are pretty SFF, this one has a gtx 780.
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Steam+Machine+Teardown/20473
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah pretty much the layout the Sentry is going for, but a bit slimmer still. I think it's funny how all the upgradeability gets lost with the custom ducts and brackets inside that prototype, but those angled PCIe connectors are something direly needed.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Looks good in my opinion, I'd try to use an AIO as thin as possible for the target power envelope. Maaaybe you could even do a closed loop with an 80mm rad that fits above the motherboard, making the case about 30mm shorter still. Or you could mod the PSU in a way that allows the rad to be moved all the way back, partially cooling the PSU and VRMs on the motherboard.
> Not sure if that's enough to go down to 5L, but at 180mm it would then be really short.


As the AIO is for the CPU, I'd have to only focus on that power output, which would probably be 100w-110w at the most overclocked if I use a 4790k.

I don't want to mod the PSU because 1. I'm still wary about voiding PSU warranties and then messing it up and 2. I'm trying to make a very small case that supports off-the shelf parts, no modding necessary.

I'm not yet sure if I would like the cooler at the top of the case, though. I will be using the Maximus VI Impact, same one shown in the picture. Its vertical VRM board combined with the hard drives will restrict the flow of the fan pushing air out through the top.

With the cooler in the front, there is more room for air to flow, and cable management would be a bit easier. I do plan to use a radiator between 25mm and 30mm, and no thicker than that.

I will test the AIO with both the included fan and a Thermaltake Riing 12 LED. This review shows that fan is very promising, and it came to me as a surprise how well it stands up with the competition. After the fiasco with their "copycat" cases, looks like ThermalTake has some skin in the game again in the cooling department.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah pretty much the layout the Sentry is going for, but a bit slimmer still. I think it's funny how all the upgradeability gets lost with the custom ducts and brackets inside that prototype, but those angled PCIe connectors are something direly needed.


You can get alot of angled pci connectors. I use a 90° 40mm high one in my htpc.as the internal hight of my htpc is only 60mm








I like how theyve done the ducting as getting the right air circulation se tup is always one of the bigger challenges in SFF


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> You can get alot of angled pci connectors. I use a 90° 40mm high one in my htpc.as the internal hight of my htpc is only 60mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how theyve done the ducting as getting the right air circulation se tup is always one of the bigger challenges in SFF


Could you show those? Where have you got them from? Most angled PCIe connectors I saw so far weren't actually shorter than just using regular connectors with bent wires.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Could you show those? Where have you got them from? Most angled PCIe connectors I saw so far weren't actually shorter than just using regular connectors with bent wires.


This is the particular one I use I think it is equal to about a dual slot. You can get shorter ones also.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201123796498&alt=web

I was using a ribbon canble but this is much sturdier







Just be sure it lines up with case. Going to have to modify mine. Ill try post pics later. Height wise it fits but going to have to extend it about 25mm to fit right. Which adapters are also available for. These parts were born from server use.


----------



## Shrak

I think he was talking about the power connectors


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Could you show those? Where have you got them from? Most *angled PCIe connectors* I saw so far weren't actually shorter than just using regular connectors with bent wires.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I think he was talking about the power connectors


Nope he said PCIe.


----------



## Jimbags

Some pics of my setup.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nope he said PCIe.


"Bent wires" is a pretty odd thing to say when referring to pice riser ribbon cables or cards and not pcie power connectors as both generally lack wires in the traditional sense. Also, look at the picture he posted with it.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> "Bent wires" is a pretty odd thing to say when referring to pice riser ribbon cables or cards and not pcie power connectors as both generally lack wires in the traditional sense. Also, look at the picture he posted with it.


oh pcie power connectors.
I'd love to find some 90° pcie 6/8pin plugs!


----------



## -Leopold-

My Club 3D Radeon R7 260X royalQueen fits in this case, but i had to cut the chassis a little bit.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nope he said PCIe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> "Bent wires" is a pretty odd thing to say when referring to pice riser ribbon cables or cards and not pcie power connectors as both generally lack wires in the traditional sense. Also, look at the picture he posted with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> oh pcie power connectors.
> I'd love to find some 90° pcie 6/8pin plugs!


Sorry for the confusion, I was indeed talking about the PEG (or PCIe power) connectors, not the PCIe x16 card edge connector. And yes, some low-profile ones would be totally awesome!


----------



## ccRicers

I've seen some low profile PCIe power connectors floating around on eBay, probably custom made. Well, they are more like extensions than full length cables.

If you're okay with just moving the added bulk somewhere else you can get extensions.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've seen some low profile PCIe power connectors floating around on eBay, probably custom made. Well, they are more like extensions than full length cables.
> 
> If you're okay with just moving the added bulk somewhere else you can get extensions.


Time and time again, I'll link to this post (just open the spoilers and look at the pictures). Maybe one day I'll actually do this. I think one could actually make those even smaller, but you'd have to bend the pins for that before crimping wires to them.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Time and time again, I'll link to this post (just open the spoilers and look at the pictures). Maybe one day I'll actually do this. I think one could actually make those even smaller, but you'd have to bend the pins for that before crimping wires to them.


I've seen something similar like that done with solid wires a few times, always make for a neat looking build.

also doing a bit of digging I've found some low profile ones ( though, I think the capped connector looks a lot better than the open wire one );

http://forum.techinferno.com/enclosures-adapters/9951-low-profile-pcie-connectors-discussion.html

And apparently one power supply came with 90* ones;

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=bd66fd027d206b7cb7a6248b68ef5ee0&p=1040321907&postcount=54


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I've seen something similar like that done with solid wires a few times, always make for a neat looking build.
> 
> also doing a bit of digging I've found some low profile ones ( though, I think the capped connector looks a lot better than the open wire one );
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/enclosures-adapters/9951-low-profile-pcie-connectors-discussion.html
> 
> And apparently one power supply came with 90* ones;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=bd66fd027d206b7cb7a6248b68ef5ee0&p=1040321907&postcount=54


Yeah those are the two things I know of as well, but the ebay ones don't look good at all and nobody has ever found the crimp housings of the X51 for sale. Those would be the simplest solution, but they probably don't exist anymore.
I think you could take a ribbon cable like the ones used on the Silverstone SFX PSU cables and make a PEG connector that's just 1-2mm thicker than those.


----------



## NicolasTMills

My lian li PC-Q21B

i5 4440
h97m/ac itx
8gb 1600mhz
silverstone sfx 450 modular
1tb hdd blue

and the weekend buy gtx 750 ti
after more photos









https://imgur.com/a/cnvHC


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

S4 by NFC Systems is available for pre-order. (Starting at $150)



http://nfc-systems.com/shop/s4-mini-chassis


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> S4 by NFC Systems is available for pre-order. (Starting at $150)
> 
> 
> 
> http://nfc-systems.com/shop/s4-mini-chassis


Man, I wish I knew about this case before I bought the Lone Industries one. This case seems like it may be able to push a pretty good small GPU. May have to sell my L3 to get this lol


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Man, I wish I knew about this case before I bought the Lone Industries one. This case seems like it may be able to push a pretty good small GPU. May have to sell my L3 to get this lol


Ah man, just ordered one, my uSFF case collection grows by about one per year. Seems like the LP GPU selection has dropped to almost nothing since the 750Ti came out. Plus I still have a 250W HD Plex to use up.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Ah man, just ordered one, my uSFF case collection grows by about one per year. Seems like the LP GPU selection has dropped to almost nothing since the 750Ti came out. Plus I still have a 250W HD Plex to use up.


I definitely feel you on this one lol. I have too many cases now that I'm in the hobby of building SFF builds lol. I still haven't even used the GEEEKMax case I purchased a couple of weeks ago yet and already want this case lol.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I definitely feel you on this one lol. I have too many cases now that I'm in the hobby of building SFF builds lol. I still haven't even used the GEEEKMax case I purchased a couple of weeks ago yet and already want this case lol.


Yeah, I'm actually more like2 per year, but this one will fit under my new monitor nicely.


----------



## ccRicers

I don't care much about low profile GPUs as I do about the single slot GPUs. With Maxwell there is a big possibility for single-slot coolers in mid-level GPUs again, but the few manufacturers that make them (for the 750 Ti especially) aren't distributing them in my country.

This case looks pretty cool for a thin mini ITX system. Anyone used it? The board goes upside down so it gets air cooled from the bottom. The design looks simple too. I could make a similar, slightly taller case to fit a thin ITX board and a single slot PCIe card.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So, uh, the M350? Can't say I dislike it.

That said. Man does it get hot. I hooked up the 40mm fans to a USB header so they don't sound like jet engines, but I could probably burn myself if I touch it for more than a few seconds. Also the APU is a bit eh. Tried playing Lost Planet (DX9 version, no idea if the DX10 version runs better) at 900p. Can't even sustain 60FPS when enough particles are on-screen at once. Payday 2 runs at 20-30FPS on mediumish settings. I suppose this isn't unexpected, but these aren't the most intense games in the world either.

It does handle Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 on max settings though, lol. And it can browse the Internet and handle LibreOffice like a champ, so it's a 10/10 mobile build.


----------



## -Leopold-

I wonder if the Scythe Kozuti is powerful enough to cool my Athlon X4 860K when i mount the PSU like this:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038783796&postcount=640


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So, uh, the M350? Can't say I dislike it.
> 
> That said. Man does it get hot. I hooked up the 40mm fans to a USB header so they don't sound like jet engines, but I could probably burn myself if I touch it for more than a few seconds. Also the APU is a bit eh. Tried playing Lost Planet (DX9 version, no idea if the DX10 version runs better) at 900p. Can't even sustain 60FPS when enough particles are on-screen at once. Payday 2 runs at 20-30FPS on mediumish settings. I suppose this isn't unexpected, but these aren't the most intense games in the world either.
> 
> It does handle Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 on max settings though, lol. And it can browse the Internet and handle LibreOffice like a champ, so it's a 10/10 mobile build.


Dont forget about steam-in-home-streaming

Man i love this feature on my laptop(that connected to my TV)


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 
> 
> The most narrow I could make this case is 125mm, which means only cards with no side power connectors (like the Nano) would fit. This contributes greatly to its small volume.
> 
> Looks like it might be a bit over 6 liters since I want to extend the length of the case a bit to get some more cooling room. I'm trying to figure out how the front should look. I'm actually looking at NAS devices and not just other ITX cases for ideas.
> 
> This mockup uses the R9 fury cooler as a placeholder, which is 65mm combined width. For the CPU, I'll likely use a liquid cooler that is 60mm or less.


What would the size be if the radiator is above the motherboard. That way gpu power connectors on the top would work.
The case would be thicker but shorter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasTMills*
> 
> My lian li PC-Q21B
> 
> i5 4440
> h97m/ac itx
> 8gb 1600mhz
> silverstone sfx 450 modular
> 1tb hdd blue
> 
> and the weekend buy gtx 750 ti
> after more photos


Added you. Have you got the 750ti yet?


----------



## mikeaj

Oh yeah, this thread. I'm not big on clubs but it's sad seeing cases listed in the OP with zero owners so please add me for the Lian-Li PC-Q33 (PC-Q33B).

Post in the other thread, including bad pics:
http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/12310#post_24649081

Contents, for reference:
Intel Core i7-6700K
Scythe Kotetsu
Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB
Crucial MX200 500 GB
Crucial M500 240 GB
Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
Lian-Li PC-Q33B


----------



## derickwm

Put me down for an FTZ01! Awesome case!




























http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What would the size be if the radiator is above the motherboard. That way gpu power connectors on the top would work.
> The case would be thicker but shorter


Isn't the point of this design that you get exceptional airflow for the radiator? By putting it above the mainboard, it would either be close to the PSU or to the 2.5" drives, obstructing a fair portion of the fan exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Put me down for an FTZ01! Awesome case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01


I found that build to be rather amusing. Of course, it looks good and it's amazing that they managed to cram so much stuff into that case, but why have a watercooling loop if you're placing radiators of the same surface area on the exact spots where the original heatsinks initially were? The answer is probably "because why not?".


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Put me down for an FTZ01! Awesome case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01
> 
> 
> 
> I found that build to be rather amusing. Of course, it looks good and it's amazing that they managed to cram so much stuff into that case, but why have a watercooling loop if you're placing radiators of the same surface area on the exact spots where the original heatsinks initially were? The answer is probably "because why not?".
Click to expand...

It has improved the temps ever so slightly. Worth the extra effort? Probably not to be honest, but it was more of a "challenge" for me to try and fit a sizeable loop in such a tiny case


----------



## akromatic

not sure where is the best place to ask this but im contemplating about the viability of running a gtx 950 or other GPUs that i can run entirely off a pico 160XT with its 192w brick combo.

hardware that i could potentially pair it up with is ether a i5 3570 or i3 2100 and 2 drives.

abit sick of how weak the 7850k + r7 250 is especially compared to the 750ti


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> not sure where is the best place to ask this but im contemplating about the viability of running a gtx 950 or other GPUs that i can run entirely off a pico 160XT with its 192w brick combo.
> 
> hardware that i could potentially pair it up with is ether a i5 3570 or i3 2100 and 2 drives.
> 
> abit sick of how weak the 7850k + r7 250 is especially compared to the 750ti


The GTX950 pulls about 90w. The i5-3570 + GTX 950 + 2 drives adds up to 187w, leaving 5w for the other items like motherboard/memory/etc. The i3-2100 setup would get you to 175w leaving 17w for the other stuff. The i3 would maybe work. i5, not so much... I know components don't pull max rating all the time, but if you started gaming, you'd likely find the end of that 192w in a hurry.

I don't believe in having 500w of headroom with your PSU like some (Bro, you need at least 1000w to run 2 cards in SLI!1!!1!), but 17w is pretty close. For comparison, a 750ti only pulls 60w (and makes 60w worth of heat in a tiny package), which is why those are the darlings of the SFF/uSFF world.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The GTX950 pulls about 90w. The i5-3570 + GTX 950 + 2 drives adds up to 187w, leaving 5w for the other items like motherboard/memory/etc. The i3-2100 setup would get you to 175w leaving 17w for the other stuff. The i3 would maybe work. i5, not so much... I know components don't pull max rating all the time, but if you started gaming, you'd likely find the end of that 192w in a hurry.
> 
> I don't believe in having 500w of headroom with your PSU like some (Bro, you need at least 1000w to run 2 cards in SLI!1!!1!), but 17w is pretty close. For comparison, a 750ti only pulls 60w (and makes 60w worth of heat in a tiny package), which is why those are the darlings of the SFF/uSFF world.


fair enough, though my GPU would be external of case so heat isnt a big deal.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> fair enough, though my GPU would be external of case so heat isnt a big deal.


It's not the heat so much as the power draw that's causing me worry with that 192w PSU. The 750ti is an awesome little card and would still be a great step up from the R7 250, though.

GPUs are thirsty beasts, which is a bummer for us small-computer nerds.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> It's not the heat so much as the power draw that's causing me worry with that 192w PSU. The 750ti is an awesome little card and would still be a great step up from the R7 250, though.
> 
> GPUs are thirsty beasts, which is a bummer for us small-computer nerds.


step up sure but really dated especially for the more recent titles. the thing is though if i am to get a 750ti i may as well get an alienware alpha.

the 950 is a significant step up to the 750ti.

doubt the PC would be constantly pulling 175 constantly, that should be absolute maximum peak power draw provided GPU boost doesnt do anything stupid. some benches kinda show that with a x99 8core (140w) with a 950 is pulling ~180w running crysis 3 (189w for stupidly boosted cards)


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> step up sure but really dated especially for the more recent titles. the thing is though if i am to get a 750ti i may as well get an alienware alpha.
> 
> the 950 is a significant step up to the 750ti.
> 
> doubt the PC would be constantly pulling 175 constantly, that should be absolute maximum peak power draw provided GPU boost doesnt do anything stupid. some benches kinda show that with a x99 8core (140w) with a 950 is pulling ~180w running crysis 3 (189w for stupidly boosted cards)


Fair point, and I'm sure the 175w wouldn't be constant, more a spike level under heavy load. Like I said, the i3 + 950 combo would probably work. A G3258/i3 4170 + GTX950 combo would work even better, I think, but if you already have the 2100, no sense in spending more.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Fair point, and I'm sure the 175w wouldn't be constant, more a spike level under heavy load. Like I said, the i3 + 950 combo would probably work. A G3258/i3 4170 + GTX950 combo would work even better, I think, but if you already have the 2100, no sense in spending more.


yeh i already have the i3 2100 so im not trying to spend more. its more about putting some use for my extra hardware.

i kinda have surplus 2x i7 3770, i5 3570 , i3 2100, G620 pentium all with its own ITX mobo with one of the being the gigabyte h67n and the rest being asrock z77e.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh i already have the i3 2100 so im not trying to spend more. its more about putting some use for my extra hardware.
> 
> i kinda have surplus 2x i7 3770, i5 3570 , i3 2100, G620 pentium all with its own ITX mobo with one of the being the gigabyte h67n and the rest being asrock z77e.


Yeah, of the options the i3 has the best chance of working well with a GTX 950. I'm just leery because I've seen fires break out because the PSU was overworked, so I like to have 50-100w at least as a buffer between component usage and PSU max, just so I have some overrun if power spikes or if I plug in a new part that needs some juice (soundcard, SSD, USB device, etc).


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Yeah, of the options the i3 has the best chance of working well with a GTX 950. I'm just leery because I've seen fires break out because the PSU was overworked, so I like to have 50-100w at least as a buffer between component usage and PSU max, just so I have some overrun if power spikes or if I plug in a new part that needs some juice (soundcard, SSD, USB device, etc).


idk i might just bite the bullet if i see one on sale and see how i go.

its not like im lacking in decent sized PSUs or cases for cards anyway. its more of im sick of lugging my "oversized" boxs aka SG05 / raijintek metis and wanted something that i can fit in a back pack for LANs.

my alienware laptop isnt going to cut it with its 11" 720p screen and 540m


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> idk i might just bite the bullet if i see one on sale and see how i go.
> 
> its not like im lacking in decent sized PSUs or cases for cards anyway. its more of im sick of lugging my "oversized" boxs aka SG05 / raijintek metis and wanted something that i can fit in a back pack for LANs.
> 
> my alienware laptop isnt going to cut it with its 11" 720p screen and 540m


I think you'll be OK, top draw from the wall I've seen running 3770K plus 750 Ti running Prime 95 & Kombustor torture tests simultaneously was 135ish wattts at the PSU. During gaming doubt you'd get near the sustained high from both CPU and GPU at the same time as torture tests. Have an NFC S4 case on order will be upgrading card to 950 at that point myself mostly for DP connector, but that won't be til near first of the year.


----------



## akromatic

sweet, would love to see your results though the S4 has the option to use the HDplex 250w which is plenty of juice.

im more thinking about using preexisting gear, i already have the 160XT pico + 200w brick and the only thing missing from the equation is the GPU. I have a bunch of silverstone rigid 90deg PCIe riser cards that i could use so i probably be scratch building my case for this project


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Fair point, and I'm sure the 175w wouldn't be constant, more a spike level under heavy load. Like I said, the i3 + 950 combo would probably work. A G3258/i3 4170 + GTX950 combo would work even better, I think, but if you already have the 2100, no sense in spending more.


I was also curious about how much power consumption you'd get with a i3/i5 with a 950, motherboard and two hard drives. PC Part Picker says ~190w with a _35 watt_ CPU but that's in the worst case scenario.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I was also curious about how much power consumption you'd get with a i3/i5 with a 950, motherboard and two hard drives. PC Part Picker says ~190w with a _35 watt_ CPU but that's in the worst case scenario.


lol with that said i be extremely interested in the result of running a xeon E3 1240L v3 (25w) or a E3 1220L v3 (13w) with a 970 (145w) with a 200w pico and what sort of performance i can get out of it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Oh yeah, this thread. I'm not big on clubs but it's sad seeing cases listed in the OP with zero owners so please add me for the Lian-Li PC-Q33 (PC-Q33B).
> 
> Post in the other thread, including bad pics:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/12310#post_24649081
> 
> Contents, for reference:
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> Scythe Kotetsu
> Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
> EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB
> Crucial MX200 500 GB
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
> Lian-Li PC-Q33B


Added! thanks for posting.
Unfortunately, some cases have been discontinued so they might remain empty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Put me down for an FTZ01! Awesome case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01


That's an ingenious of using the lighting cooler as intake fans


----------



## GreatChicken

AMD has a new FirePro card that I'm mighty interested in. It's no R9 380 and may perform on par with an R7 360... but 50W max? It's an SFF version of their W5100 (75W max, which is still impressive mind...)

http://techreport.com/news/29388/firepro-w4300-puts-four-mini-displayports-in-tiny-workstations

Yes, I know you're advised to get a gaming card for gaming, but I've used Quadros to play stuff before so why the hell not? It's priced like a consumer card too (far cry from older FirePros and Quadros...)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Looks like an R7 260/360 for workstations. Nice find!









Pretty sure a 750Ti, modified, will be more powerful and much cheaper.







But then that only has three video outputs, two if both single-slot and low-profile, and not one is DisplayPort.


----------



## akromatic

the thing is though you pay alot more for workstation cards over the gaming counterpart for the same "gaming" performance tier


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the thing is though you pay alot more for workstation cards over the gaming counterpart for the same "gaming" performance tier


You pay for drivers and support, as well as features like ECC and occasionally un-crippled FP64.

I'm actually considering a Quadro for a project I have in mind because I need the DP ports that a GeForce wouldn't offer. AMD is also an option (especially either Diamond's or PowerColor's, I can't remember which, 2GB 7750 with six freaking mini DP ports), but I'm leaning strongly towards Nvidia because Maxwell is ludicrously efficient. That said, this build is definitely on a back burner for now. Here's hoping Pascal and GCN 2.0 are even better!









(750Ti performance in a 30W package would be pretty great, not gonna lie.)


----------



## akromatic

how many screens are you driving and at what resolution?

MST hubs not an option?


----------



## GreatChicken

Quote:


> the thing is though you pay alot more for workstation cards over the gaming counterpart for the same "gaming" performance tier


True, but last year's FPs are... cheap compared to the approaching thousand(s) FPs and Quadros I'm used to seeing. Excluding the Really Entry 2GB cards, the W7100 (Tonga 8GB) is currently the price of a Fury X on launch; uses 25W less than the Nano.

The W5100 (Bonaire 4GB) had actually hit discounted R9 380 4GB prices in Black Friday/Cyber Monday.
Quote:


> MST hubs not an option?


To use an MST hub you need to have DisplayPort in the first place...


----------



## Smanci

Did you folks already hear about the 750Ti GM206 rumour? Nvidia might be preparing a cut cut cut down GM206 750Ti with HDMI 2.0 support. Sounds like *the* HTPC card.


----------



## bobfig

Here's my little power house:

CPU - Intel i3 3240T
MB - Intel DQ77KB
Ram - 4gb left over stick from laptop
Case - SilverStone PT13
Cooler - SilverStone AR04
HDD - 120gb old laptop drive - wanna add a msata drive if i do give to parents
PSU - random 90w laptop brick


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Here's my little power house:
> 
> CPU - Intel i3 3240T
> MB - Intel DQ77KB
> Ram - 4gb left over stick from laptop
> Case - SilverStone PT13
> Cooler - SilverStone AR04
> HDD - 120gb old laptop drive - wanna add a msata drive if i do give to parents
> PSU - random 90w laptop brick
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Doesn't get any smaller than that, huh? I like when thin mITX is used for things like that, it shows that this form factor has a right to exist.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I remember him saying it's 1.4L. That's 44% smaller than mine! You could fit 20 of them into a Prodigy.







The power brick alone is probably a third the size of the system.

You can make systems so small that it's just stupid with thin mITX. As much as like that little thing, I have to wonder if we've gone too far.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> As much as like that little thing, I have to wonder if we've gone too far.


Nonsense!

Blasphemy!


----------



## bobfig

that case is on the OP post and is on like the first line. imo it is an awesome case. but its only compatible with only like 5 boards. case was kinda expensive considering the size but it's pretty sweet.

also the power brick is probably half the size of the case


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You can make systems so small that it's just stupid with thin mITX. As much as like that little thing, I have to wonder if we've gone too far.


As if that was actually possible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> that case is on the OP post and is on like the first line. imo it is an awesome case. but its only compatible with only like 5 boards. case was kinda expensive considering the size but it's pretty sweet.
> 
> also the power brick is probably half the size of the case


Seven at the moment (4 Gigabyte, 2 ASUS, 1 ASRock, not counting the one from Intel you installed) and probably eight or nine once Gigabyte releases their H170 and Z170 thin mITX boards. But yes, the market is small, the limitations are plenty, so only a few manufacturers even try to conquer it.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Here's my little power house:
> 
> CPU - Intel i3 3240T
> MB - Intel DQ77KB
> Ram - 4gb left over stick from laptop
> Case - SilverStone PT13
> Cooler - SilverStone AR04
> HDD - 120gb old laptop drive - wanna add a msata drive if i do give to parents
> PSU - random 90w laptop brick


What are you using it for?
I remember wiretap has one as a firewall. Something that small is good for hiding behind the sofa.
It's also the smallest case that's not a NUC.

As for the poll results for the cooler, I found the results to be interesting.
Cryorig C1 in first place (even though I haven't seen them used much in builds), followed by the Scythe Big Shuriken 2B, and then the Noctua NH-L9i.
The CoolerMaster Gemin II M4 isn't very good as I expected.

The conclusion I got is that the C7 has the best performance, the Big Shuriken 2B is the best budget all rounder and the Noctua L9 is the most suitable for small cases.
I also think the very low profile coolers with fans smaller than 120mm are best suited for builds with no dedicated gpu and with direct fresh air.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> What are you using it for?
> I remember wiretap has one as a firewall. Something that small is good for hiding behind the sofa.
> It's also the smallest case that's not a NUC.
> 
> As for the poll results for the cooler, I found the results to be interesting.
> Cryorig C1 in first place (even though I haven't seen them used much in builds), followed by the Scythe Big Shuriken 2B, and then the Noctua NH-L9i.
> The CoolerMaster Gemin II M4 isn't very good as I expected.
> 
> The conclusion I got is that the C7 has the best performance, the Big Shuriken 2B is the best budget all rounder and the Noctua L9 is the most suitable for small cases.
> I also think the very low profile coolers with fans smaller than 120mm are best suited for builds with no dedicated gpu and with direct fresh air.


at the moment nothing much. i do have pfsense on it with snort and squid with clamav. plan was for a router as soon as i feel like its stable but im just playing with it every once and a while. iif i get board with it i may give it to my parents with a msata ssd in it so it would be an upgrade for them.


----------



## Jimbags

Ill try check my htpc powerdraw tonight for anyone wondering.
i5 2500 (non k)
750ti
1 stick 4Gb 1600mhz crucial
1x 250Gb SSD
1x WD black 2Tb
Slim bluray/dvd combo
2x 60mm fans
Seasonic flexATX 350w Gold psu
Just for the guy wondering about powerdraw with a decent-ish gpu previous page.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Ill try check my htpc powerdraw tonight for anyone wondering.
> i5 2500 (non k)
> 750ti
> 1 stick 4Gb 1600mhz crucial
> 1x 250Gb SSD
> 1x WD black 2Tb
> Slim bluray/dvd combo
> 2x 60mm fans
> Seasonic flexATX 350w Gold psu
> Just for the guy wondering about powerdraw with a decent-ish gpu previous page.


Should be around 130-160W at full tilt, from the wall.


----------



## Duality92

*Antec ISK110*


----------



## Six-Strings

I've been out of the loop a bit, are there any cases now that support a true single slot GTX 750 ti, like the KFA2 to get the size down?
Something below 7-8 litres?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I've been out of the loop a bit, are there any cases now that support a true single slot GTX 750 ti, like the KFA2 to get the size down?
> Something below 7-8 litres?


I think the kfa is actually 1.5 slot?
I have thd galaxy slim oc. Might be same card..


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I think the kfa is actually 1.5 slot?
> I have thd galaxy slim oc. Might be same card..


KFA2 is the same as Galax/Galaxy, KFA2 is European and Galaxy is NA


----------



## Six-Strings

Ah fork it, I'm just going with an Alpha then.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> KFA2 is the same as Galax/Galaxy, KFA2 is European and Galaxy is NA


Well then it is definitely bigger than one slot. Its low profile hieght wise though. They could easly cool one with a single slot cooler though the 750ti stays so cool and use bugger all power.
Hey dont forget Australia thats where I am


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> KFA2 is the same as Galax/Galaxy, KFA2 is European and Galaxy is NA


It was actually Galax in Europe as well, the GTX970 I got still has the Galax stickers on the side and I bought it in a German webshop. For some reason they changed it to KFA² a few weeks later, god knows why.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> It was actually Galax in Europe as well, the GTX970 I got still has the Galax stickers on the side and I bought it in a German webshop. For some reason they changed it to KFA² a few weeks later, god knows why.


Hm interesting.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> not sure where is the best place to ask this but im contemplating about the viability of running a gtx 950 or other GPUs that i can run entirely off a pico 160XT with its 192w brick combo.
> 
> hardware that i could potentially pair it up with is ether a i5 3570 or i3 2100 and 2 drives.
> 
> abit sick of how weak the 7850k + r7 250 is especially compared to the 750ti


So I checked my i5 2500 and 750ti htpc
Idles around 55 watts,
Just CPU full blast using intel burn test is 101 watts
Using 3dmark Firestruck benchmark, it peaked around 145 watts.
The 750ti is running at 1300mhz, it has 3 x 60mm fans, the cpu cooler has a thin noctua 92mm.
Your 3570 and i3 2100 would both use draw less power than my i5 2500. Full tilt it reports my cpu pulling 77watts (non k i5 2500) thats hitting just over 3.6Ghz. My 3570k doesnt pull that much power until its running full blast 4.7 Ghz 1.275 vcore.Id say your 3570+ 750ti is very doable, or the i3 2100+ GTX 950. 3570+950 might just be foable but borderline. What game do you play?


----------



## Jimbags

So I think you guys here might like this.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## bobfig

yah thats nice but gunna be loud as heck


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's also not really suitable for a small case. Why not an 80mm AIO or a 160mm AIO?


----------



## iFreilicht

Damn that thing pops up everywhere. I guess we'll have to wait for the reviews to show loud and badly performing for its size it really is. I mean, hey, maybe it's a revolution for SFF CPU heatsinks, is quiet and performs like a big tower cooler, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Damn that thing pops up everywhere. I guess we'll have to wait for the reviews to show loud and badly performing for its size it really is. I mean, hey, maybe it's a revolution for SFF CPU heatsinks, is quiet and performs like a big tower cooler, but I highly doubt it.


from the pics and the link you posted it uses a blower type fan like that are on gfx cards and it states the specs of the fan to be "Fan noise level: 36 - 42 dB(A)"


----------



## akromatic

to me it looks like a triple 40mm thick rad with a blower fan.

something like this:



http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/15907/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-40mm-triple

so IMO it only has 1/3 the effectiveness of a 120mm thick rad, will be fine for CPUs up to 65w but it wont be great for a 95w cpu even at stock


----------



## mikeaj

FWIW Corsair's press release claims a capacity of 150 W.

The only other data is their result of 69 C on an "i7-4790K @ 84 W" (no context or ambient temp given), which doesn't sound so great but it beats the "premium SFF air cooler" it is tested against, which fails the test. They could mean something of the size of a Noctua NH-L9i, which they probably do, but that's not really fair considering that the H5 SF is considerably taller at 84 mm high and of course much wider.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> from the pics and the link you posted it uses a blower type fan like that are on gfx cards and it states the specs of the fan to be "Fan noise level: 36 - 42 dB(A)"


As the fan seems to have 120mm in diameter instead of 80mm on GPUs, but 36dBA as minimum noise level is not pleasant at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> to me it looks like a triple 40mm thick rad with a blower fan.
> 
> something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/15907/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-40mm-triple
> 
> so IMO it only has 1/3 the effectiveness of a 120mm thick rad, will be fine for CPUs up to 65w but it wont be great for a 95w cpu even at stock


I've read that they increased the FPI dramatically to arrive at a surface area similar to the one of a 120, but that of course means that you need higher static pressure to compensate.

But holy crap, a tripple 40mm radiator? That's quite funny


----------



## -Leopold-

Still looking for a PSU for my new chieftec case - anyone knows if the scythe kozuti can handle a x4 860k?
An alternative solution would be a full-modular sfx-l psu for external use.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Still looking for a PSU for my new chieftec case - anyone knows if the scythe kozuti can handle a x4 860k?
> An alternative solution would be a full-modular sfx-l psu for external use.


look into the silverstone ST45SF-G. from my quick looking it should fit.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As the fan seems to have 120mm in diameter instead of 80mm on GPUs, but 36dBA as minimum noise level is not pleasant at all.
> I've read that they increased the FPI dramatically to arrive at a surface area similar to the one of a 120, but that of course means that you need higher static pressure to compensate.
> 
> But holy crap, a tripple 40mm radiator? That's quite funny


the thing is even with similar surface area of a full 120mm rad in a triple 40mm rad , the fins would be packed incredibly tight that air would struggle to pass unless you have an insanely high pressure setup (think turbo/compressor) thus increase in noise.

one thing i'd love to try though is an evaporative setup where you get a spray bottle and moist the cooling fins (think intercooler spray) to increase cooling effectiveness


----------



## Jimbags

It is 57mm thick. Alot thicker than most 120mm rads to. The h50 rad is only 22mm thick (the fin part). So its actuall only just under the h50 rad volume wise.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> It is 57mm thick. Alot thicker than most 120mm rads to. The h50 rad is only 22mm thick (the fin part). So its actuall only just under the h50 rad volume wise.


there are plenty of 120mm rads in 25mm, 30mm, 45mm, 60mm and 80mm thick.

you realize there that the rads up to 60mm thick have similar thermal performance as they mainly adjust the FPI count given the same surface area with the difference of requiring a low static pressure fan to a high static pressure fan.

i stand by my statement of it being capable for up to 65w cpu. given the fact that current skylake non k i5 and i7 are 65w parts its a suitable cooler depending on case dimensions and air flow characteristics but i still reckon that you are better off with a low profile cooler which are fully capable of taming a 65w cpu


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> there are plenty of 120mm rads in 25mm, 30mm, 45mm, 60mm and 80mm thick.
> 
> you realize there that the rads up to 60mm thick have similar thermal performance as they mainly adjust the FPI count given the same surface area with the difference of requiring a low static pressure fan to a high static pressure fan.
> 
> i stand by my statement of it being capable for up to 65w cpu. given the fact that current skylake non k i5 and i7 are 65w parts its a suitable cooler depending on case dimensions and air flow characteristics but i still reckon that you are better off with a low profile cooler which are fully capable of taming a 65w cpu


My NH-L9i is rated for 65w cpu. I use it on my i5 2500, a 95w cpu (Draws 77w @3.695Ghz). Thats in a very poorly ventilated case and it cools it just fine. 50c-60c loaded up with 40c idle temps. I cant wait to see the numbers on this honestly. 120mm blower is alot better than a loud smaller 80mm gpu blower.I know there is thicker rads, im comparing to the corair H50 though, which is only 41ml bigger volume wise. Im being optimistic







Come on mate its new innovation at least


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> My NH-L9i is rated for 65w cpu. I use it on my i5 2500, a 95w cpu (Draws 77w @3.695Ghz). Thats in a very poorly ventilated case and it cools it just fine. 50c-60c loaded up with 40c idle temps. I cant wait to see the numbers on this honestly. 120mm blower is alot better than a loud smaller 80mm gpu blower.I know there is thicker rads, im comparing to the corair H50 though, which is only 41ml bigger volume wise. Im being optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mate its new innovation at least


Yeah I think we'll just have to wait for the numbers to settle this argument. Well innovation alone isn't going to reduce my temps


----------



## tabascosauz

Have you looked at the L9x65? I use it on my 4790K @ 3.5GHz in a SG05 and under OCCT load it doesn't stray beyond 70 degrees.

It is a lot more capable than the L9i and also uses the same SecuFirm bracket as every other Noctua cooler except for the L9i.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah I think we'll just have to wait for the numbers to settle this argument. Well innovation alone isn't going to reduce my temps


Agreed mate, on all of it


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> look into the silverstone ST45SF-G. from my quick looking it should fit.


Yes, it fit. But i have to mount it over the cpu-cooler, because i use a dual slot gpu. its hard to find a ~40mm height fan with enough power to cool my 860k. so the other solution would be to use a bigger cooler and keep the psu external.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Yes, it fit. But i have to mount it over the cpu-cooler, because i use a dual slot gpu. its hard to find a ~40mm height fan with enough power to cool my 860k. so the other solution would be to use a bigger cooler and keep the psu external.


sounds like you need to find a new gpu that is single slot or a new case to make everything fit. having the power supply out side just looks sloppy and defeats the small formfactor imo.


----------



## -Leopold-

Nah, the GPU is Brandnew, the other solution is a sff cpu cooler like the scythe kozuti, but i Dont know if he can handle a 860k in a very small and tight enviroment.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Nah, the GPU is Brandnew, the other solution is a sff cpu cooler like the scythe kozuti, but i Dont know if he can handle a 860k in a very small and tight enviroment.


Tested the kozuti, it performs considerably worse than the NH-L9, so I wouldn't recommend that. Something a few people have been doing is reversing the CPU fan to blow directly into the PSU. That means that the temps inside your PSU will be a bit higher, but on the other hand, hot air will get exhausted more effectively. Might be worth a shot.
Also, it allows you to use the full height from the board to the PSU for a cooler, allowing for larger surface area in some cases.


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you







. Maybe the Silverstone Argon AR05 is powerful enough to handle my 860K. Maybe i can add a Case Fan too for better airflow in this case.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Nah, the GPU is Brandnew, the other solution is a sff cpu cooler like the scythe kozuti, but i Dont know if he can handle a 860k in a very small and tight enviroment.


the scythe kozuti says its good for 65watt tdp and only 95watt if fan full speed. sounds like its bearly up to it but going to run hot. only other option is get a new cpu that is in the 65watt range and have many more coolers that will work. just a bad mix of components.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> the scythe kozuti says its good for 65watt tdp and only 95watt if fan full speed. sounds like its bearly up to it but going to run hot. only other option is get a new cpu that is in the 65watt range and have many more coolers that will work. just a bad mix of components.


The CPU is brandnew, too







. When I bought the case, I really wanted to use an APU, but the 260X & 860K-Combo was only slightly more expensive so i got this one. The Case was Second-hand, i think 35€ or so (with crappy psu). Time to inform about the Silverstone AR05 now







.


----------



## bobfig

ar05 is the same way. 65watt unless going full blast and good case flow.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Nah, the GPU is Brandnew, the other solution is a sff cpu cooler like the scythe kozuti, but i Dont know if he can handle a 860k in a very small and tight enviroment.


The CPU temps would most probably be fine.
I found that in confined spaces, its the rest of the hardware you have to be careful about.
In a small case, especially with the combined heat of the cpu + gpu, the heat will easily be trapped inside the case unless you have a case fan exhausting the hot air out.


----------



## Blze001

Anyone else kinda excited for the Dandon case? I'm obsessed with going smaller, but I don't have access to metal-working tools, so I'm at the mercy of companies and such.

Might replace my Hadron Air with one... although I'd have to mount my 3.5" HDD to the outside of the case until I could replace it with a 2.5".


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone else kinda excited for the Dandon case? I'm obsessed with going smaller, but I don't have access to metal-working tools, so I'm at the mercy of companies and such.
> 
> Might replace my Hadron Air with one... although I'd have to mount my 3.5" HDD to the outside of the case until I could replace it with a 2.5".


could you link or pic the case?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> could you link or pic the case?


https://www.dan-cases.com/gallery.html

I had a Philip J Fry "shut up and take my money" moment when I saw this baby. Looks like you can even fit the bulky EVGA cards in this, which you can't with the Hadron I currently have. The 48mm CPU cooler height will be tricky to work around, but the Noctua L9i is confirmed to fit and it looks like the Cryorg C7 will, so there's a few good options.

Curious to see thermal performance, but I don't see anything major that jumps out at me.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> https://www.dan-cases.com/gallery.html
> 
> I had a Philip J Fry "shut up and take my money" moment when I saw this baby. Looks like you can even fit the bulky EVGA cards in this, which you can't with the Hadron I currently have. The 48mm CPU cooler height will be tricky to work around, but the Noctua L9i is confirmed to fit and it looks like the Cryorg C7 will, so there's a few good options.
> 
> Curious to see thermal performance, but I don't see anything major that jumps out at me.


oo my that's awesome. if i didn't use as many hdd's as i do now that would be a buy like right now.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> oo my that's awesome. if i didn't use as many hdd's as i do now that would be a buy like right now.


Yup, I'm jumping on it as soon as I can. I think the Kickstarter (which he's using as a pre-order system) goes up this month and they'll start shipping in March when Lian-Li starts making them.


----------



## bobfig

couldn't find the kickstarter but he is planing on making it a $200-250 case









may be a little out of my price range.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> https://www.dan-cases.com/gallery.html
> 
> I had a Philip J Fry "shut up and take my money" moment when I saw this baby. Looks like you can even fit the bulky EVGA cards in this, which you can't with the Hadron I currently have. The 48mm CPU cooler height will be tricky to work around, but the Noctua L9i is confirmed to fit and it looks like the Cryorg C7 will, so there's a few good options.
> 
> Curious to see thermal performance, but I don't see anything major that jumps out at me.


My god, that is a gorgeous case.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> couldn't find the kickstarter but he is planing on making it a $200-250 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may be a little out of my price range.


https://www.dan-cases.com/faq.html
Quote:


> How much will it cost?
> Around $200-230 + shipping + tax (depending on where you are located)


For the price vs limitations, I think I'd rather go NCASE M1 still. Not a bad looking case though.

NCASE M1 - 185 + shipping / tax
240 x 160 x 328mm

DAN A4-SFX 200-230 + shipping / tax
205 x 112 x 327mm

Really not much smaller, but means no slot load optical drive and no radiator or otherwise larger than stock coolers... 40mm give or take a few on height and width, but other than that... I think I'd prefer to have the option for a better cpu cooler ( though I use an external rad box anyways, but finding a spot for passthrough quick disconnects on the A4... )


----------



## Smanci

I'd imagine CPUs in the A4 would run much much cooler because there's no GPU dumping any hot air onto the socket.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> https://www.dan-cases.com/faq.html
> For the price vs limitations, I think I'd rather go NCASE M1 still. Not a bad looking case though.
> 
> NCASE M1 - 185 + shipping / tax
> 240 x 160 x 328mm
> 
> DAN A4-SFX 200-230 + shipping / tax
> 205 x 112 x 327mm
> 
> Really not much smaller, but means no slot load optical drive and no radiator or otherwise larger than stock coolers... 40mm give or take a few on height and width, but other than that... I think I'd prefer to have the option for a better cpu cooler ( though I use an external rad box anyways, but finding a spot for passthrough quick disconnects on the A4... )


True, but I'm not ready to do watercooling yet. The only reason I'd go a little larger is if I could use full-size ATX supplies, but I can't do that with either, so for my plans I like the supertiny one.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> True, but I'm not ready to do watercooling yet. The only reason I'd go a little larger is if I could use full-size ATX supplies, but I can't do that with either, so for my plans I like the supertiny one.


False, the M1 allows you to use an ATX PSU in the front. Makes for interesting setups with tower coolers, no need for watercooling at all.

I personally think the A4 is a huge step downward, though, it's close to half the volume of the M1.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> False, the M1 allows you to use an ATX PSU in the front. Makes for interesting setups with tower coolers, no need for watercooling at all.
> 
> I personally think the A4 is a huge step downward, though, it's close to half the volume of the M1.


According to the website:
Quote:


> ATX PSU support is possible using the included bracket with the following limitations:
> - Cannot be used with GPUs over 195mm long.
> - Cannot be used with the dual 3.5" HDD cage or 240mm radiator mounted to the side bracket (120mm radiator is still possible over the motherboard area)


I have a reference GTX-780, so I'd be restricted to SFX powersupplies with the M1 as well. All I lose with the A4 is the 120mm radiator and tower cooler options.


----------



## bobfig

just priced out the M1 and its close to the same price as they wat like $35-45 for shipping and thats for like 2-4 week shipping.


----------



## NFSxperts

I got tired of waiting for my ideal case with a handle so I'm going to mod a handle on my SG05.

The plan is to attach it on rear since I don't think the top panel can support the weight.
The easiest way is to drill 2 holes and add the handle between the motherboard and psu.


I've found a handle that's just under 12cm. The screw holes are 100cm apart. Gonna start testing where to mount the handle for the best weight balance.


I've decided to add the handle on the rear so its more discreet.
Marked where to drill the holes


bolts I will be using


Drilling


Holes


View from below


Finished



The back plate is actually sturdy enough to support the weight from being carried around unless you swing it around as a weapon.
I forgot to weight it on a scale but currently it houses a standard m-itx system, a 2.5" hdd, a H80i with a delta fan, and a short length gpu.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The back plate is actually sturdy enough to support the weight from being carried around unless you swing it around as a weapon.
> I forgot to weight it on a scale but currently it houses a standard m-itx system, a 2.5" hdd, a H80i with a delta fan, and a short length gpu.


Why do people insidt on a handle? I cradle mine like a baby. Hold it close to my body.


----------



## Six-Strings

Because cradling takes two hands and a handle takes one.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Because cradling takes two hands and a handle takes one.


And a backpack takes none.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> And a backpack takes none.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*


Imagine that nowadays...

SG05 or smaller, flat screen monitor, 60%-80% keyboard... it'd be so much more compact and lighter. Ideas for the ghetto rigging thread









What's funny though is when I was doing LANs a bit ago, I could fit my SG05 + monitor + keyboard + mouse + headphones in my backpack with 2 full changes of clothes, toiletries and my Macbook air with no problem. A handle on a case is just... not needed.

Also, Silverstone even makes a bag for the Sugo series of cases; http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=32&area=en


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> According to the website:
> I have a reference GTX-780, so I'd be restricted to SFX powersupplies with the M1 as well. All I lose with the A4 is the 120mm radiator and tower cooler options.


I see, didn't know your GPU.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I see, didn't know your GPU.


I figured that was the case.

My idea of a dream computer uses the Genie concept: "Phenomenal cosmic power! Itty bitty living space."


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Hey Guys, just wanted to post this here. My first ITX build had allot of fun building it. I think it could look allot better with a new psu but it does the job well for now.

Temps are okay, I just don't like the 290x getting so hot (i know they run hot), but i got it from a friend for 175 and I really cant complain.

CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c

PARTS
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75N
CPU: i7-3770s
Cooler: Noctua L9i
GPU: MSI 290x Gaming 4g
Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz (even though i wanted my Vengeance,it was to tall for my liking.
PSU: Corsair CS750M
Fan: Noctua Industrial 2000RPM


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Few things are shinier than an unused CPU cooler.









Minus points for no heatpipes though. Unless it is a vapor chamber, in which case, plus points.









Also, what case is it? Silverstone something. I'm not as familiar with them as I should be. :/


----------



## Icanthelplt90

The Noctua cooler is a dual heatpipe cooler and this is the Silverstone SG13. Also is is a used cpu







just a good cleaning


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Few things are shinier than an unused CPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minus points for no heatpipes though. Unless it is a vapor chamber, in which case, plus points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what case is it? Silverstone something. I'm not as familiar with them as I should be. :/


That's SG13, basically what the SG05 should have been ( at least, the cutout for the longer video cards ).

And the cooler is the Noctua L9i


----------



## mikeaj

What's the CPU height limitation on the SG13? Wait a sec, let me just look it up... 61 mm. So some taller stuff fits but wouldn't necessarily be a good idea what with the PSU fan so close.

That 290X Gaming looks great in there, other than a small part of the fan being blocked, with the vent not extending far enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old post, parts list
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, this thread. I'm not big on clubs but it's sad seeing cases listed in the OP with zero owners so please add me for the Lian-Li PC-Q33 (PC-Q33B).
> 
> Post in the other thread, including bad pics:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/12310#post_24649081
> 
> Contents, for reference:
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> Scythe Kotetsu
> Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> Corsair 2x8 GB DDR4 2400 MHz Vengeance LPX
> EVGA GTX 960 SC 2 GB
> Crucial MX200 500 GB
> Crucial M500 240 GB
> Toshiba 1 TB 5400 rpm 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS
> Lian-Li PC-Q33B


My cell phone battery was so compromised I gave in and got a new phone, so I got a new one. Figured I might as well test its camera.


Currently running the i7-6700K at 4.4 GHz, 1.25 V and the GTX 960 at 1.24 GHz on max boost I see, 1.05 V. The GPU is over stock GTX 960 speeds nominally but under the factory clocks at 0.15 V below factory voltage. The CPU is intentionally not overclocked further to a point of needing higher voltage.

After 15 minutes of x264 + FurMark, temps are 68 C on the hottest CPU core and 80 C on the GPU with fan speeds of 850 rpm on the ~80 mm GPU fan, 1050 rpm on the Gentle Typhoon on the back, 840 rpm on the Glidestream on the CPU heatsink. I'm not sure what the PSU fan is running but it might still be off. If not, it's running slowly. It's in a hard place to see. Ambient is about 21 C.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Hey Guys, just wanted to post this here. My first ITX build had allot of fun building it. I think it could look allot better with a new psu but it does the job well for now.
> 
> Temps are okay, I just don't like the 290x getting so hot (i know they run hot), but i got it from a friend for 175 and I really cant complain.
> 
> CPU: Idle - 35c | Load - 74c
> GPU: Idle - 39c | Load - 94c
> 
> PARTS
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75N
> CPU: i7-3770s
> Cooler: Noctua L9i
> GPU: MSI 290x Gaming 4g
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz (even though i wanted my Vengeance,it was to tall for my liking.
> PSU: Corsair CS750M
> Fan: Noctua Industrial 2000RPM


Yah! Our first SG13 owner.
Temps are a bit high for my taste. Have you tried flipping the cpu can so it exhausts hot air out from the psu?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What's the CPU height limitation on the SG13? Wait a sec, let me just look it up... 61 mm. So some taller stuff fits but wouldn't necessarily be a good idea what with the PSU fan so close.
> 
> That 290X Gaming looks great in there, other than a small part of the fan being blocked, with the vent not extending far enough.
> My cell phone battery was so compromised I gave in and got a new phone, so I got a new one. Figured I might as well test its camera.
> 
> 
> Currently running the i7-6700K at 4.4 GHz, 1.25 V and the GTX 960 at 1.24 GHz on max boost I see, 1.05 V. The GPU is over stock GTX 960 speeds nominally but under the factory clocks at 0.15 V below factory voltage. The CPU is intentionally not overclocked further to a point of needing higher voltage.
> 
> After 15 minutes of x264 + FurMark, temps are 68 C on the hottest CPU core and 80 C on the GPU with fan speeds of 850 rpm on the ~80 mm GPU fan, 1050 rpm on the Gentle Typhoon on the back, 840 rpm on the Glidestream on the CPU heatsink. I'm not sure what the PSU fan is running but it might still be off. If not, it's running slowly. It's in a hard place to see. Ambient is about 21 C.


Added your new pics.
Whats the max fan speed for the gpu? Most of my gpus becomes unstable and drops to low power state when temps reach <70 C for long periods.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the CPU height limitation on the SG13? Wait a sec, let me just look it up... 61 mm. So some taller stuff fits but wouldn't necessarily be a good idea what with the PSU fan so close.
> 
> That 290X Gaming looks great in there, other than a small part of the fan being blocked, with the vent not extending far enough.
> My cell phone battery was so compromised I gave in and got a new phone, so I got a new one. Figured I might as well test its camera.
> 
> 
> Currently running the i7-6700K at 4.4 GHz, 1.25 V and the GTX 960 at 1.24 GHz on max boost I see, 1.05 V. The GPU is over stock GTX 960 speeds nominally but under the factory clocks at 0.15 V below factory voltage. The CPU is intentionally not overclocked further to a point of needing higher voltage.
> 
> After 15 minutes of x264 + FurMark, temps are 68 C on the hottest CPU core and 80 C on the GPU with fan speeds of 850 rpm on the ~80 mm GPU fan, 1050 rpm on the Gentle Typhoon on the back, 840 rpm on the Glidestream on the CPU heatsink. I'm not sure what the PSU fan is running but it might still be off. If not, it's running slowly. It's in a hard place to see. Ambient is about 21 C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added your new pics.
> Whats the max fan speed for the gpu? Most of my gpus becomes unstable and drops to low power state when temps reach <70 C for long periods.
Click to expand...

I think max is 3800 rpm. I have the BIOS flashed to effectively disable the higher-voltage boost states (I don't think some 100-150 MHz or so is worth 0.15 V) and enforce some lower fan speeds.

Even at stock the thing runs passive until something like 60-65 C and has a 80 C temp target with the fan ramping up to 1650 rpm at 81 C. But even when I tested it stock, I never saw it run more than 1150 rpm, usually less in actual applications.

It seems to run stable in both games and stress tests as it is now.


----------



## Smanci

That's surprisingly cool for a single fan version, at 850RPM. Could even up it a bit since 850 Glide Stream is more noisy... Is that 1,24Ghz max stable for 1,05V?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> That's surprisingly cool for a single fan version, at 850RPM. Could even up it a bit since 850 Glide Stream is more noisy... Is that 1,24Ghz max stable for 1,05V?


I've never quite run it overnight to test, but I haven't had any problems with it so far in actual usage.

BTW 1.24 GHz at 1.05 V is not anything special. TPU's review of the Palit Super JetStream 2, EVGA SSC, and Asus Strix show 1.275 GHz at 1.04 V, 1.275 GHz at 1.03 V, and 1.25 GHz at 1.025 V on the GTX 960 samples tested.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_960_Super_JetStream/33.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_960_SSC_ACX_Cooler/33.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_960_STRIX_OC/33.html

These are probably with chips that are binned better or just randomly need less voltage than the average chip EVGA throws in a SC, but still, those states are getting used out of the factory.

The EVGA fan is a 2BB model and positioned right next to a vent rather than more on the inside, so even though it's slim and more like 80 mm than 120 mm, it's about as noticeable as the GlideStream at comparable rpm.


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Yah! Our first SG13 owner.
> Temps are a bit high for my taste. Have you tried flipping the cpu can so it exhausts hot air out from the psu?


Yeah a bit high for my taste too, but a good deal is a good deal lol. And i tried, but i couldn't flip the stock fan due to the screws not reaching the heat-sink. The one side of the fan is notched where the screw heads sit. I didn't have the patience to modify it at the time. Also i am just ordering a 25mm NF-A9 for it probably so then i will flip it then.

This pc will hardly ever get used so its not that big of a deal. I will probably only use it 2 times a month when i go to LANs


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know what to do if I have a broken screw inside an acrylic panel? I still haven't put my GEEEKMax case build together yet because I can't install the power button. The screws they supplied with the case were weak or something. I was screwing the PCB for the powerbutton on and some how the top of the screw just snapped lol. Seems like I will have to resort to epoxying the power button on or something lol.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know what to do if I have a broken screw inside an acrylic panel? I still haven't put my GEEEKMax case build together yet because I can't install the power button. The screws they supplied with the case were weak or something. I was screwing the PCB for the powerbutton on and some how the top of the screw just snapped lol. Seems like I will have to resort to epoxying the power button on or something lol.


Drill it out or screw something in from the other side? Careful though as acrylic can be fragile


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know what to do if I have a broken screw inside an acrylic panel? I still haven't put my GEEEKMax case build together yet because I can't install the power button. The screws they supplied with the case were weak or something. I was screwing the PCB for the powerbutton on and some how the top of the screw just snapped lol. Seems like I will have to resort to epoxying the power button on or something lol.


Grab it with multi grips and unscrew it.The type you can adjust the opening and lock onto the screw. Should come out easy.


----------



## Jimbags

This type.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Grab it with multi grips and unscrew it.The type you can adjust the opening and lock onto the screw. Should come out easy.


We call those Vice Grips where I'm from.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> We call those Vice Grips where I'm from.


Oh really?? haha Yeah Ive heard them called that too. You get the idea. Its like Americans call it a wrench where as we call it a shifter/adjustable spanner etc https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrench
@Klutz0
The english did invent them though, so us Aussies go with that naming..


----------



## ivoryg37

I actually tried vice grip but the break was so clean. There is nothing to grab since its leveled with the plexi which sucks. I was thinking of epoxy but just in case the PCB breaks it would be bad so I'm considering just drilling a hole and adding a switch.

Oh just in case anyone was wondering. I found someone who bought this case and did a review


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icanthelplt90*
> 
> Yeah a bit high for my taste too, but a good deal is a good deal lol. And i tried, but i couldn't flip the stock fan due to the screws not reaching the heat-sink. The one side of the fan is notched where the screw heads sit. I didn't have the patience to modify it at the time. Also i am just ordering a 25mm NF-A9 for it probably so then i will flip it then.
> 
> This pc will hardly ever get used so its not that big of a deal. I will probably only use it 2 times a month when i go to LANs


Yeah, I was rather upset by the lack of a counterbore on the back of that fan as well. Noctua does supply a set of longer screws for use with a 25mm fan, though, so maybe you could use those?


----------



## Icanthelplt90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Yeah, I was rather upset by the lack of a counterbore on the back of that fan as well. Noctua does supply a set of longer screws for use with a 25mm fan, though, so maybe you could use those?


No they are too long to use with the stock fan. But like i said, i will be getting the NF-A9 25mm fan and then ill be able to flip it, or i can just use a counter sink bit and drill it out a tad bit.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I actually tried vice grip but the break was so clean. There is nothing to grab since its leveled with the plexi which sucks. I was thinking of epoxy but just in case the PCB breaks it would be bad so I'm considering just drilling a hole and adding a switch.
> 
> Oh just in case anyone was wondering. I found someone who bought this case and did a review


I would try an easy out screw extractor, sometimes you can get individual or minimal bit sets at hardware stores.


----------



## Shrak

Eraser head of a pencil. Should have enough stick to it, and with some slight pressure should be able to twist the screw out so long as it isn't completely seized.

If not, a small dab of super glue or epoxy on the tip of a small stick should give you enough leverage after it's dried.

Though, for a screw to sheer like that, I'd imagine you had to use quite a bit of force. In those cases, you can always back the screw up to help with threading before cranking down on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Oh really?? haha Yeah Ive heard them called that too. You get the idea. Its like Americans call it a wrench where as we call it a shifter/adjustable spanner etc https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrench
> @Klutz0
> The english did invent them though, so us Aussies go with that naming..


We call them vise grips for a reason









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locking_pliers
Quote:


> History
> 
> The first locking pliers, named Vise-Grips, were invented by William Petersen in De Witt, Nebraska in 1924.


It was the original brand name of the first locking pliers. And so, it has stuck around.

http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe40s/machines_12.html

Also, I wouldn't use vice grips for a small job like a small computer screw. Standard pliers would be more than adequate if there were enough hang over from the screw. Would also be less "godly" and allow you to better see what you're doing


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Why do people insist on a handle? I cradle mine like a baby. Hold it close to my body.


One system in each hand, plus the generator on your back.
Its more for the convenience. You can just unplug the cables and go. No need to put it in a bag or pack in a suitcase.
I also don't have a backpack that fits a square box shaped object. Believe it or not, but I used to put it in a small suitcase, but I usually ended up carrying it anyway since the road surface is bumpy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know what to do if I have a broken screw inside an acrylic panel? I still haven't put my GEEEKMax case build together yet because I can't install the power button. The screws they supplied with the case were weak or something. I was screwing the PCB for the powerbutton on and some how the top of the screw just snapped lol. Seems like I will have to resort to epoxying the power button on or something lol.


If you can't grab onto it with small pliers, try superglue on a toothpick.


----------



## TachyonicBow

I'm planning out a scratch built sub-20l, no compromise case for mATX, two graphics cards, a full-length ATX power supply. For cooling it's either 150-170-ish mm of CPU tower clearance or support for two 240s, maybe one of them being bumped up to 280.
I figured this would be a good place to ask for advice and opinions, since the layout is by my own admission pretty wacky.
Here is a quick 2D model I blocked out, showing the layout of the components, colour coded - Green is for graphics cards, Pink is for PSU, blue is where rads would go and mauve is the motherboard. I won't insult your intelligence with the rest.

Of course it relies on ribbon cables for the two graphics cards, given their unorthodox placement and the location of the PSU. I would greatly appreciate any input you guys have on this, as I'd love to make this a formal entry to the club some day.


----------



## Frayzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> I'm planning out a scratch built sub-20l, no compromise case for mATX, two graphics cards, a full-length ATX power supply. For cooling it's either 150-170-ish mm of CPU tower clearance or support for two 240s, maybe one of them being bumped up to 280.
> I figured this would be a good place to ask for advice and opinions, since the layout is by my own admission pretty wacky.
> Here is a quick 2D model I blocked out, showing the layout of the components, colour coded - Green is for graphics cards, Pink is for PSU, blue is where rads would go and mauve is the motherboard. I won't insult your intelligence with the rest.
> 
> Of course it relies on ribbon cables for the two graphics cards, given their unorthodox placement and the location of the PSU. I would greatly appreciate any input you guys have on this, as I'd love to make this a formal entry to the club some day.


I'm liking this layout, though you might need a bit more space between the mobo and the psu for the ribbon cables to bend and overlap each other.
and while watercooling compatibility is cool too but not sure how 2 gpus on water in there would fit in there either with the tubing of that one card coming out inbetween them

That said I actually have been wanting someone to try out a layout like this with multiple gpus behind the mobo


----------



## Shrak

How about dropping the PSU to the bottom and running the rads parallel to the GPU's on the open side?


----------



## TachyonicBow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frayzilla*
> 
> I'm liking this layout, though you might need a bit more space between the mobo and the psu for the ribbon cables to bend and overlap each other.
> and while watercooling compatibility is cool too but not sure how 2 gpus on water in there would fit in there either with the tubing of that one card coming out inbetween them
> 
> That said I actually have been wanting someone to try out a layout like this with multiple gpus behind the mobo


We're agreed on the motherboard clearance - If someone with PCIe ribbons can find out how much space I'd need, that'd be awesome, just a rough idea. Honestly, I'm not decided on the graphics card orientation - I'd probably have the the easy way that doesnt require twisting the extender ribbbon, but folding it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> How about dropping the PSU to the bottom and running the rads parallel to the GPU's on the open side?


I dont quite follow - in this diagram the PSU cable array comes out of the bottom of it, so are you saying to flip it?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> We're agreed on the motherboard clearance - If someone with PCIe ribbons can find out how much space I'd need, that'd be awesome, just a rough idea. Honestly, I'm not decided on the graphics card orientation - I'd probably have the the easy way that doesnt require twisting the extender ribbbon, but folding it.


No worries, I got you covered









The LiHeat cables I've got here (which are the ones you'll probably want to use) are about 2mm thick and need at most 30mm from the top of the motherboards PCB to the PSU to bend, so you're looking at 32mm of clearance to fit two of them undreneath the PSU.
The thickness of those cables is also important when you run them beneath the board to the GPUs, but that additional space could be used for cable management, so it's not really wasted.

May I suggest you open a new topic for this case and link to it here? This layout is interesting, but it has a lot of implications that need to be discussed thoroughly, and I wouldn't want to spam everyones updates by doing that here.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Hey guys just wanted to share this here, Build should be starting in the new year. http://www.overclock.net/t/1583393/scratch-build-project-flip-sub20l


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to share this here, Build should be starting in the new year. http://www.overclock.net/t/1583393/scratch-build-project-flip-sub20l


You got me hooked.


----------



## TachyonicBow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> No worries, I got you covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LiHeat cables I've got here (which are the ones you'll probably want to use) are about 2mm thick and need at most 30mm from the top of the motherboards PCB to the PSU to bend, so you're looking at 32mm of clearance to fit two of them undreneath the PSU.
> The thickness of those cables is also important when you run them beneath the board to the GPUs, but that additional space could be used for cable management, so it's not really wasted.
> 
> May I suggest you open a new topic for this case and link to it here? This layout is interesting, but it has a lot of implications that need to be discussed thoroughly, and I wouldn't want to spam everyones updates by doing that here.


Thanks for the advice, Frei, I'll start a new topic. If you could perhaps post some pictures there of your ribbon cables showing how they bend that would be excellent.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1585070/sub-20l-no-comp-experiment/0_100


----------



## -Leopold-

Santa has ordered a Silverstone AR05 & a be quiet 300W sfx psu for me - am looking forward to the temperatures


----------



## NFSxperts

*Lian-Li PC-Q10*
207 x 277 x 335mm / 19.2L
[m-itx, dual slot gpu, ATX PSU]
Product Page


*Lian-Li PC-Q04*
194mm x 294 x 210mm / 12.0L
[m-itx, dual slot, ATX PSU]
Product Page


*DAN Cases A4-SFX*
200 x 112 x 317mm / 7.1L
[m-itx, dual slot ribbon, SFX]
Custom Case



I updated the OP with 3 new cases and a cpu cooler recommendation guide


----------



## ignsvn

Been looking at the Dan A4 for a while. Just realized that MSI also has a barebone system with similar layout.

http://us.msi.com/product/barebone/Nightblade-MI2.html#hero-overview


----------



## NicolasTMills

thanks nfsxperts for your time to update the club


----------



## killerfromsky

The new MSI H110Ipro seems like a perfect skylake budget ITX motherboard for non K series CPU's. Anything I'm missing that wont make it perfect?


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> The new MSI H110Ipro seems like a perfect skylake budget ITX motherboard for non K series CPU's. Anything I'm missing that wont make it perfect?


W8 a second ??

Does it support BCLK OC ?!!!!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> W8 a second ??
> 
> Does it support BCLK OC ?!!!!


There is a biostar one that does I think.. It was on the ocn page front banner


----------



## ccRicers

The Node 202 recently came out! Who'll be the first one on here to make a build with one?


----------



## Laine

Gigabyte Brix with custom case and watercooling, roughly 2 litres in volume. Everything metal is hand made, watercooling customized from various bits I've collected over the years.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I am drooling. That is some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Blze001

I see some of these creations and it makes me wish I had the half that money and/or talent!


----------



## ccRicers

Seen it already at Sweclockers but that still looks amazing. Looks very sci-fi!


----------



## Jimbags

That Brix is beautiful!


----------



## iFreilicht

Wow that Brix looks amazing, is there a build log to it?


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I am drooling. That is some fine craftsmanship.


Happy you like it, got quite a few projects like it going on right now, so there will be more later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Seen it already at Sweclockers but that still looks amazing. Looks very sci-fi!


Really? That's awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> That Brix is beautiful!


Thank you very much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Wow that Brix looks amazing, is there a build log to it?


Thank you!

Not in English, but it's mainly just pictures in this overview anyway: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/13511-laines-luna

Full log with details: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/trad/1356554-laines-luna


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Gigabyte Brix with custom case and watercooling, roughly 2 litres in volume. Everything metal is hand made, watercooling customized from various bits I've collected over the years.


Wow, this is amazing. Very good craftmanship. Do you have the lengths of the red lines so I can calculate the area? also the depth as well


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Wow, this is amazing. Very good craftmanship. Do you have the lengths of the red lines so I can calculate the area? also the depth as well


Thank you very much! I really appreciate the kind response I get here!

Both the measurements and the area are (somewhat) present on the picture you show. The surface area is 1,6 dm2, and it's 15cm deep. It's 2.4 litres in volume.

However both the back and front pieces feature a slightly angled lower part and I've not taken this into account yet, it's somewhere inbetween 2 and 2.4 litres.

Edit: It's 2.345 litres with the tapered front and back.


----------



## ivoryg37

I finally started trying to get my geeekmax case build put together but for some reason the motherboard won't line up with the motherboard standoff when I have the I/O shield on. It lines up perfectly fine without it and as soon as I place the I/O shield in, Only one bottom and one top screw will line up. I may have to rethink this build with a new motherboard and waterblock. The acrylic has some small stress fracture where the standoffs are from the weight of the waterblock I wanted to use for this build lol

EDIT: Tried a second motherboard and it doesn't line up when an I/O panel is attached either. No clue I guess my back panel is defective or something. I guess I'll just use this case for plex. Glad I didn't break the bank on this case


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I finally started trying to get my geeekmax case build put together but for some reason the motherboard won't line up with the motherboard standoff when I have the I/O shield on. It lines up perfectly fine without it and as soon as I place the I/O shield in, Only one bottom and one top screw will line up. I may have to rethink this build with a new motherboard and waterblock. The acrylic has some small stress fracture where the standoffs are from the weight of the waterblock I wanted to use for this build lol
> 
> EDIT: Tried a second motherboard and it doesn't line up when an I/O panel is attached either. No clue I guess my back panel is defective or something. I guess I'll just use this case for plex. Glad I didn't break the bank on this case


Your IO panel is probably made of flexible material, just push a bit on your motherboard, I had the same problem.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Your IO panel is probably made of flexible material, just push a bit on your motherboard, I had the same problem.


I actually pushed as hard as I could. It fits on all my other cases fine but just has problems with this case. I'm going to take another try later.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I actually pushed as hard as I could. It fits on all my other cases fine but just has problems with this case. I'm going to take another try later.


Is the case assembled correctly? Could you slacken some screws holding the case together, get mobo in the re-tighten


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Is the case assembled correctly? Could you slacken some screws holding the case together, get mobo in the re-tighten


The case is assembled correctly but I finally got it to work. The trick was to remove the back panel and set the motherboard on the stands then put the back piece back on to the case. It seems the screw holes on the back panel is a few mm off since its just a universal hole thats way bigger than the screw. Since I didn't have the motherboard attached, I just aligned the hole perfectly to the case. However , to make it work the back panel had to be offset a little but the screws still screws in fine.









Now I can finally get back to planning for this case. Just random part I put in for test fitting


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The case is assembled correctly but I finally got it to work. The trick was to remove the back panel and set the motherboard on the stands then put the back piece back on to the case. It seems the screw holes on the back panel is a few mm off since its just a universal hole thats way bigger than the screw. Since I didn't have the motherboard attached, I just aligned the hole perfectly to the case. However , to make it work the back panel had to be offset a little but the screws still screws in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can finally get back to planning for this case. Just random part I put in for test fitting


Good to hear


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Gigabyte Brix with custom case and watercooling, roughly 2 litres in volume. Everything metal is hand made, watercooling customized from various bits I've collected over the years.


Thats one of the nicest SFF PC i think i have ever seen.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The case is assembled correctly but I finally got it to work. The trick was to remove the back panel and set the motherboard on the stands then put the back piece back on to the case. It seems the screw holes on the back panel is a few mm off since its just a universal hole thats way bigger than the screw. Since I didn't have the motherboard attached, I just aligned the hole perfectly to the case. However , to make it work the back panel had to be offset a little but the screws still screws in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can finally get back to planning for this case. Just random part I put in for test fitting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good so far. I forgot that this case could fit a 10 inch GPU. And nice to see that Z77 board even today with its full cover block. I really liked mine before I upgraded.


----------



## -Leopold-

Finally, my Low Profile CPU-Cooler arrived yesterday (Silverstone Argon AR-05), so i started to put my new hardware in this tiny case (9.6L). The case only offers a single pci slot, so i had to mod it a little bit. I simply cut a hole in the back to mount the PSU above the CPU-Cooler.





Cablemanagement of Doom










Lets see how toasty it gets - looking around for a small case with a better Airflow









Hardware:

Mainboard: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
CPU: AMD Athlon x4 860K, Black Edition
GPU: Club 3D Radeon R7 260X royalQueen, 2.048MB GDDR5 RAM
RAM: 2x 4.096MB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3, 1.600MHz
PSU: be quiet! SFX Power 2, 300W Bronze
CPU-Cooler: Silverstone Argon AR-05


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Not in English, but it's mainly just pictures in this overview anyway: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/13511-laines-luna
> 
> Full log with details: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/trad/1356554-laines-luna


Ah thank you, that helped understand how everything works and fits together. I really like how you recessed the fan in the radiator, that's very space-efficient!

One last question, if you don't mind: How were you able to make all the cuts and holes you did look so good? I see you drilled them out first, but after that, were you just using elbow-grease and a file, a Dremel, or some other equipment.


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know how hot the south/north bridge gets? I removed my Asus z77 itx to test fit my waterblock for my geeekmax build and while I had it off. I removed all the pink gunk that was under there. I have some spare 1mm thermal pad from my EK waterblock. Would this be enough to replace that pink stuff


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's a 6.7W TDP, so you don't need much to cool it. As long as it's making contact with the block - I assume it's for the motherboard? - you should be fine.


----------



## Neclock

Just to post my SFF "Moonglade":

Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
SFX PSU FSP300-60GHS
Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card
In the quest for Performance/Size/Wattage I came up with this. My workflow was more or less like this. Lian LI PC-TU100, because it is cool, so... Must use SFX PSUs so clearance is 6cm so.. Must use Noctua NH-L9... I want to keep it cool without much trouble -> use 65W CPU. Power efficient GPU so the 750 Ti (first Maxwell) was a no brainer. I wont overclock it so any H87/H97 ITX will do, better with m.2

The provider sent me DDR-1866 CL9 instead of DDR-1600 CL8. The MB will default it at 1600 CL9, I will reuse it in other build. The Asus card normally WONT FIT. Use a shorter card, many others 750 Ti will fit.

My biggest troubles were with the PSU. I choose the Silverstone ST45SF-G. I needed 150W, so any 300W would be good enought but I wanted modular cables and gold rated. I used it and made custom sleeved cables to avoid cluttering and improve airflow. However the noise was unbearable. The PSU fan is very noisy, more than the case fan. It was so strong I got a second hand FSP300-60GHS. I had to open it to paint it black (heat resistant paint just in case). The cabling is awful now but it is not noisy anymore. I may customize the cables in the future. Also, going from a 450 Gold to a 300 Bronze saved me 5-7W for a total of 40W from mains at light usage.

Regarding storage I used a cheap 128 m.2 SDD and 2 tall 1T hybrid 2.5 SSD in RAID. Boot time under 10 seconds.

My biggest problem was the PSU. There are not that many options in SFX form factor. No modular PSU under 450W. Any 8cm fan may be noisy. Unacceptable for a living room. Apparently SFX-L fit in the case.

My wish: (pls, some company do this one)
I would like a modular 250-300 SFX, SFX-L Fanless/Fanless mode PSU. It has to be modular as SFF can be cramped. I would like to integrate it with a 65W CPU and a 100 - 125W GPU.

In the future, I may do a fan replacement on the ST45SF-G and consider going for a 180W+ GPU. However I don't think I will ever go over a 65W CPU for this kind of case.


----------



## hampurista

You could use a 192w picoPSU with that hardware and probably no problems at all. Might be worth a try.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If the CPU can be undervolted, then a PicoPSU is almost certainly safe. If not, well, that's an 80W CPU, a 60W GPU, and about 20-30W of other components. There aren't any 192W PicoPSUs (unless something has changed recently) but this 160W PSU should work. It peaks at 200W - not sure how long that peak can last for though - and requires an external 12V converter. In other words, a power brick. Mini-Box also sells those but you might get something cheaper via Ebay. Just be sure the tip works with the PicoPSU!


----------



## Neclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> You could use a 192w picoPSU with that hardware and probably no problems at all. Might be worth a try.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If the CPU can be undervolted, then a PicoPSU is almost certainly safe. If not, well, that's an 80W CPU, a 60W GPU, and about 20-30W of other components. There aren't any 192W PicoPSUs (unless something has changed recently) but this 160W PSU should work. It peaks at 200W - not sure how long that peak can last for though - and requires an external 12V converter. In other words, a power brick. Mini-Box also sells those but you might get something cheaper via Ebay. Just be sure the tip works with the PicoPSU!


I am using picoPSU in an AM1 build, but the problem is very simple... There would be a big SFX size open hole in the back of my case. My ideal PSU for the ITX system would be fanless, SFX and only 6cm long 6x6x10. As you said, 150-200W would be enough.



Image modified from Silverstone, PDF


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclock*
> 
> I am using picoPSU in an AM1 build, but the problem is very simple... There would be a big SFX size open hole in the back of my case. My ideal PSU for the ITX system would be fanless, SFX and only 6cm long 6x6x10. As you said, 150-200W would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Image modified from Silverstone, PDF


There's blanking and DC-DC mounting panels already made for that;

http://www.ecosmartpc.com/accessories.html


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

$30 for that?!







It's a sheet of metal with holes in it! Just get a dead Diablothek and salvage the case.


----------



## Laine

The 12V on picoPSU's are usually unregulated, meaning that what ever power brick you have, that's how much power you can deliver on the 12V rails, minus what ever you use up with the picoPSU.

I.e. 300W 12V brick, 120W picoPSU gives you a minimum of 180W on the 12V


----------



## wiretap

There's always the DC-ATX-300.. I've heard several success stories of people using them in the NCASE M1 and other small cases.
http://www.dhgate.com/product/wholesale-x3-atx-300-300w-high-power-24pin/238280424.html#s1-1-1b;searl|1694818832

And the 500w.. http://www.dhgate.com/product/wholesale-x7-atx-500-500w-high-power-24pin/238280412.html#s1-1-1b;searl|1705083169


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> The 12V on picoPSU's are usually unregulated, meaning that what ever power brick you have, that's how much power you can deliver on the 12V rails, minus what ever you use up with the picoPSU.
> 
> I.e. 300W 12V brick, 120W picoPSU gives you a minimum of 180W on the 12V


Interesting. I bet that's only for the yellow, 12V-input-only models. The wide-input red ones (12-32V input) use buck converters to step down a higher input to 12V. They're optimized for 19V, and I recommend you avoid 12V. Finally there's the car models, boosting voltages as little as 6V and bucking voltages as high as 34V. Basically, you plug them into a lead-acid battery and have fun.

It also sounds a bit dangerous unless you've covered the thing in heatsinks. Even then, you could risk letting out the magic smoke.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Interesting. I bet that's only for the yellow, 12V-input-only models. The wide-input red ones (12-32V input) use buck converters to step down a higher input to 12V. They're optimized for 19V, and I recommend you avoid 12V. Finally there's the car models, boosting voltages as little as 6V and bucking voltages as high as 34V. Basically, you plug them into a lead-acid battery and have fun.
> 
> It also sounds a bit dangerous unless you've covered the thing in heatsinks. Even then, you could risk letting out the magic smoke.


Correct, the 12V models only.

I've been experimenting with a beefier power brick, 150W pico and pulling 12V power for a proper GPU straight from the brick. I don't know what good it would do bringing more than 150W through an ATX24 (+EPS) anyway. Does give a bit more headroom for overclocking bypassing the pico for EPS though.

It is possible, however, if the power brick is in anyway faulty it's pretty much good bye computer.

I'll post a few pictures later on with my external SFX experiments, converting whole SFX PSU's to powerbricks essentially.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, the 12V models not regulating voltage in or power out is a bit of an issue in my mind. I'd use the wide input models if only for the safety margin. I suppose a fuse or a breaker could work as well, but then any sort of "brownout" from the power brick is still a problem.

Hmm, might be cool to have a networked cluster working off PicoPSUs. Use the 12V PSUs and hook them up to a sufficiently powerful standard ATX PSU's 12V rail. But it would get a little expensive too... Good thing you get what you pay for - those things are very small and very efficient DC-DC converters.


----------



## ejohnson

Fiy, you can use a dell 330 watt power brick and the power converter board from a alienware x51 (gen 1 or 2 only)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

ASRock EPC612D4I

Not sure if this has been mentioned before. Thin mITX, sort of + quad-channel SODIMMs + LGA-2011-3 + integrated (albeit incredibly bad) graphics.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ASRock EPC612D4I
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before. Thin mITX, sort of + quad-channel SODIMMs + LGA-2011-3 + integrated (albeit incredibly bad) graphics.


Interresting, but practical and usefull idk, good find though


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ASRock EPC612D4I
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before. Thin mITX, sort of + quad-channel SODIMMs + LGA-2011-3 + integrated (albeit incredibly bad) graphics.


That's not thin mITX, though. Apart from the three NICs, there's nothing that special about this board, is there? Sure, four RAM slots are great, but DDR4 SO-DIMMs are only available as 16GB, Regular DIMMs exist with 64GB already, so there's no benefit in terms of capacity.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's the same height as thin mITX was my point, hence the "sort of." More RAM slots presumably means quad-channel, something you won't get with the other board.

But otherwise I see your points. More of a server board than a general purpose board.









EDIT: Wait, vertical RAM and PSU connectors make the thin rear I/O pointless, to say nothing of the CPU cooler. Scratch that, everything but the quad-channel part is fairly pointless for a general purpose build.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That's not thin mITX, though. Apart from the three NICs, there's nothing that special about this board, is there? Sure, four RAM slots are great, but DDR4 SO-DIMMs are only available as 16GB, Regular DIMMs exist with 64GB already, so there's no benefit in terms of capacity.


For what it's worth, it was used in a scratch build case with a R9 Nano. That's a lot of TFLOPs in performance, so I would say it would do pretty well for gaming and daily use. The only big drawback for me anyways, is only having two rear USB ports. I'd have to use all the onboard headers, maybe route some to the back of the case.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> For what it's worth, it was used in a scratch build case with a R9 Nano. That's a lot of TFLOPs in performance, so I would say it would do pretty well for gaming and daily use. The only big drawback for me anyways, is only having two rear USB ports. I'd have to use all the onboard headers, maybe route some to the back of the case.


I know that build, and feel like the ASRock X99-ITX/ac would've been a MUCH better choice, if just for the aesthetics.
Heck, the builder is using one of the only ITX boards with four RAM slots, packs a 4000+€ CPU on it and then uses two sticks of 8GB RAM.









Maybe I'm not getting what the advantage of the server chipset is in terms of performance, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It's the same height as thin mITX was my point, hence the "sort of." More RAM slots presumably means quad-channel, something you won't get with the other board.
> 
> But otherwise I see your points. More of a server board than a general purpose board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, vertical RAM and PSU connectors make the thin rear I/O pointless, to say nothing of the CPU cooler. Scratch that, everything but the quad-channel part is fairly pointless for a general purpose build.


Exactly, thin mITX has a maximum component height of 20mm over the WHOLE board, not just the I/O


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> EDIT: Wait, vertical RAM and PSU connectors make the thin rear I/O pointless, to say nothing of the CPU cooler. Scratch that, everything but the quad-channel part is fairly pointless for a general purpose build.


Everything *including the quad channel part is fairly pointless for a general purpose build. The only thing the 4 slots are _really_ useful for is just more ram. Quad channel ram has completely negligible real-world benefits, and the benefits that you can see are almost exclusively bandwidth benchmarks, which don't mean a whole lot because ram bandwidth isn't a system bottleneck anyway. I recommend checking out this. I continue to be surprised by how completely blown out of proportion the "importance" of quad-channel ram is.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

But I want it to have some niche!









Game benchmarks are interesting. I guess that means latency, not bandwidth, is the reason why high-clocked RAM does better in games. I forgot who - TPU maybe? - did some tests recently, but boosting Skylake's memory frequency by ~30% resulted in ~20% higher framerates in GTA V. Now, that was a pretty extreme example, but it definitely does have an impact. It just seems that the impact is thanks to latency.

I suppose that's also the explanation for the (small) gains when adding PCIe lanes or using a newer revision. Since it's an aggregate serial link rather than a parallel bus, doubling the lanes should halve the time between transfers if I understand it correctly.

Oh well. I'll just sit here with my dual-channel DDR3-1600 plus my PCIe 3.0 @ x8 (not even crossfire!) and be happy.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Everything *including the quad channel part is fairly pointless for a general purpose build. The only thing the 4 slots are _really_ useful for is just more ram. Quad channel ram has completely negligible real-world benefits, and the benefits that you can see are almost exclusively bandwidth benchmarks, which don't mean a whole lot because ram bandwidth isn't a system bottleneck anyway. I recommend checking out this. I continue to be surprised by how completely blown out of proportion the "importance" of quad-channel ram is.


And, additionally, as I mentioned above, the use of SO-DIMMs completely defeats the purpose of 4 slots as the maximum size for DDR4 SO-DIMMs is 16GB right now while regular DDR4 DIMMs are avilable in 32GB and 64GB flavours. So any board with DDR4 slots can be equipped with at least as much RAM as this server board, if not more, depending on the support for those extremely large modules.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

TL;DR buy the other mITX board.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Thank you very much! I really appreciate the kind response I get here!
> 
> Both the measurements and the area are (somewhat) present on the picture you show. The surface area is 1,6 dm2, and it's 15cm deep. It's 2.4 litres in volume.
> 
> However both the back and front pieces feature a slightly angled lower part and I've not taken this into account yet, it's somewhere inbetween 2 and 2.4 litres.
> 
> Edit: It's 2.345 litres with the tapered front and back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Finally, my Low Profile CPU-Cooler arrived yesterday (Silverstone Argon AR-05), so i started to put my new hardware in this tiny case (9.6L). The case only offers a single pci slot, so i had to mod it a little bit. I simply cut a hole in the back to mount the PSU above the CPU-Cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cablemanagement of Doom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see how toasty it gets - looking around for a small case with a better Airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> Mainboard: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
> CPU: AMD Athlon x4 860K, Black Edition
> GPU: Club 3D Radeon R7 260X royalQueen, 2.048MB GDDR5 RAM
> RAM: 2x 4.096MB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3, 1.600MHz
> PSU: be quiet! SFX Power 2, 300W Bronze
> CPU-Cooler: Silverstone Argon AR-05


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclock*
> 
> Just to post my SFF "Moonglade":
> 
> Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
> SFX PSU FSP300-60GHS
> Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card
> In the quest for Performance/Size/Wattage I came up with this. My workflow was more or less like this. Lian LI PC-TU100, because it is cool, so... Must use SFX PSUs so clearance is 6cm so.. Must use Noctua NH-L9... I want to keep it cool without much trouble -> use 65W. Power efficient GPU so the 750 Ti (first Maxwell) was a no brainer. I wont overclock it so any H87/H97 ITX will do, better with m.2
> 
> The provider sent me DDR-1866 CL9 instead of DDR-1600 CL8. The MB will default it at 1600 CL9, I will reuse it in other build. The Asus card normally WONT FIT. Use a shorter card, many others 750 Ti will fit.
> 
> My biggest troubles were with the PSU. I choose the Silverstone ST45SF-G. I needed 150W, so any 300W would be good enought but I wanted modular cables and gold rated. I used it and made custome sleeved cables to avoid cluttering and improve airflow. However the noise was unberable. The PSU fan is very noisy, more than the case fan. It was so strong I got a second hand FSP300-60GHS. I had to open it to paint it black (heat resistant paint just in case). The cabling is awful now but it is not noisy anymore. I may customize the cables in the future. Also, going from a 450 Gold to a 300 Bronze saved me 5-7W for a total of 40W from mains at light usage.
> 
> Regarding storage I used a cheap 128 m.2 SDD and 2 tall 1T hybrid 2.5 SSD in RAID. Boot time under 10 seconds.
> 
> My biggest problem was the PSU. There are not that many options in SFX form factor. No modular PSU under 450W. Any 8cm fan may be noisy. Unacceptable for a living room. Apparently SFX-L fit in the case.
> 
> My wish: (pls, some company do this one)
> I would like a modular 250-300 SFX, SFX-L Fanless/Fanless mode PSU. It has to be modular as SFF can be cramped. I would like to integrate it with a 65W CPU and a 100 - 125W GPU.
> 
> In the future, I may do a fan replacement on the ST45SF-G and consider going for a 180W+ GPU. However I don't think I will ever go over 65W for this kind of case.


I will add all these to the OP once my edit post buttons reappears. For some reason it's gone missing.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

PM a mod about it. Huddler lets you lock a specific post so if can't be edited. It could be a mistake, or you've done something horribly wrong.

Probably a mistake or a glitch.


----------



## NFSxperts

I've add the previous posts and updated the PSU FAQ section.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club#user_psu_faq

If you notice an errors please let me know.

Apparently there's a restriction on editing threads that were created more than 1-2 years ago.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Apparently there's a restriction on editing threads that were created more than 1-2 years ago.


I have to assume it's so people can't account suicide and edit all their posts, just, like most of them.

Let's see. I learned that Broadwell-DE is still pretty awesome. I'm holding off on it though. Anybody have any ideas on how Broadwell-E and EP will do in terms of power consumption? I want 2.5-3.0GHz and 6-10 cores with at most 40W for the CPU (allowing 5W for the chipset). Seems easy enough to cool and very good for a small low-power system.


----------



## Svaniis

Noctua L12 in Streacom F1CWS EVO.


----------



## wiretap

Just purchased a Jonsbo RM3 (silver). I'm excited to work with the new case when it arrives. I'll be doing an Intel x99 build with it. Intel i7 5930k, EVGA Micro2, 32GB Corsair Platinum DDR4-3000, 512GB Samsung M.2, Seasonic 1050w Snowsilent, external 4x120mm radiator with a 3D printed mounting setup designed by me, EKWB parts, LED lighting, etc. Re-using my 980 GTX SC until the new nVidia line comes out later this quarter. I think I'll start a build log when more parts arrive.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Noctua L12 in Streacom F1CWS EVO.


Ouch.. Sad to see a hole on that beautiful case. But as a fellow NH-L12 user, I approve!


----------



## ignsvn

Saw this thin mini ITX case at amazon. Looks good!

http://www.amazon.com/Ariic-Metal-Aluminum-Media-Center/dp/B00ORAIZ88


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

A seller on Taobao has this case as well as a normal itx size one. They also have two other similar cases, one of which looks like a miniature old style Mac pro. I've considered buying the MetalBook case but I wish they'd make it slightly larger for better ventilation. It's about the same size as the Streacom FC7 Alpha and that can fit a 92mm fan.

https://store.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.33.qYS7Tw&user_number_id=133727433


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Noctua L12 in Streacom F1CWS EVO.


Nice! I like the look way better than some ugly vent, great job getting the hole so tight to the L12.


----------



## ccRicers

Yep, that looks very clean. The cuts are very flush with the cooler!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Saw this thin mini ITX case at amazon. Looks good!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ariic-Metal-Aluminum-Media-Center/dp/B00ORAIZ88


Seen it too there and on eBay. I like the design of it. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery in this case because the look is taken right from the G-Technology enclosure LOL. Regardless, it's a nice case even if it does support Thin ITX only. But it looks big enough to fit a regular ITX board there, and with some careful cutting it should be possible.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yep, that looks very clean. The cuts are very flush with the cooler!
> Seen it too there and on eBay. I like the design of it. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery in this case because the look is taken right from the G-Technology enclosure LOL. Regardless, it's a nice case even if it does support Thin ITX only. But it looks big enough to fit a regular ITX board there, and with some careful cutting it should be possible.


I see.. I never thought it was originally a hdd enclosure. Thanks for the URL, i think it's just proper that we quote the original design as well


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma




----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*


For sure someone handy here could make an awesome build using those cases.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I thought about building in one of these, but after trying a similar case I am not very eager to try one of these. The aluminum holds in all of the heat and it has little ventilation, only the middle case makes much sense as it has a vertical air flow, so maybe the little 60mm case fan might do a small amount of good. I'd prefer a slightly fatter case with support for dual 92mm fans at the bottom.


----------



## ccRicers

I would find just drilling the vent holes to be tedious









The design on the far left is actually quite clever. The sheet that bends around the sides is a single piece held by the four spacers at the bottom (on the feet) attached to the U-shaped metal piece that has the vents. That puts all the screws and fasteners are on the bottom, invisible from the naked eye. I call it clever because it's easily done with basic tools, no need for milling or routing or requiring some special attachments to the case.

I'd probably buy the case on the right, though. Anyone know where I could get that?


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would find just drilling the vent holes to be tedious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design on the far left is actually quite clever. The sheet that bends around the sides is a single piece held by the four spacers at the bottom (on the feet) attached to the U-shaped metal piece that has the vents. That puts all the screws and fasteners are on the bottom, invisible from the naked eye. I call it clever because it's easily done with basic tools, no need for milling or routing or requiring some special attachments to the case.
> 
> I'd probably buy the case on the right, though. Anyone know where I could get that?


Found it on a Japanese site:
http://www.roundtheclockmall.com/products/525092703456

but can't seem to find it anywhere else. It looks like they ship internationally but its gonna cost a pretty penny (~$300 to the US).


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> -snip-


There are a handful of sellers on taobao (here's one, for example), but as with the case above, shipping is likely to be really high. Maybe not at the $350-400 mark, but certainly not cheap.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There are a handful of sellers on taobao (here's one, for example), but as with the case above, shipping is likely to be really high. Maybe not at the $350-400 mark, but certainly not cheap.


Ha, the thin mITX case from them is actually called Metal Gear


----------



## ejohnson

That case would be pretty great with a low pro 750ti (if it fits)


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> That case would be pretty great with a low pro 750ti (if it fits)


If doesn't have the mounts for it, although I'm sure for you repositioned the wireless antennas and the power plug elsewhere, you could do a bit of cutting and fit a single slot LP card. Unfortunately, the only one of those I know about us owned by a member here and uses a Quadro heatsink instead of a stock 750Ti one.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's me. It was a $30 functioning Quadro. Check Ebay and include "for parts." 600 and K600 should work, not sure of others.

Now is a bad time to buy any PC parts though. AMD has Zen, both AMD and Nvidia have 16nm, and Intel has Broadwell-E/EP and Skylake-E to come.


----------



## ejohnson

I saw a great low pro single slot 750ti using the ek thermosphere water block....


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I saw a great low pro single slot 750ti using the ek thermosphere water block....










Have any links to a build log or more pictures? That looks insane, definitely up for *trying* to re-create that!


----------



## ejohnson

https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2s7t09/build_complete_itx_watercooled_langaming_pc/

https://emps-world.net/forum/index.php?topic=3823.45

Those are the only 2 I found on it, but after seeing how that block fits a low pro card I am temped to buy a thin tower and do this too.


----------



## Smanci

That's SFF done right.


----------



## timerwin63

I'm personally a huge fan of "Project Luna":



There's a log with some of his work here, but I couldn't find a full log anywhere.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2s7t09/build_complete_itx_watercooled_langaming_pc/
> 
> https://emps-world.net/forum/index.php?topic=3823.45
> 
> Those are the only 2 I found on it, but after seeing how that block fits a low pro card I am temped to buy a thin tower and do this too.


Thanks! Great build would love to see it in its entirety!


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I saw a great low pro single slot 750ti using the ek thermosphere water block....


* clap hands slowly while drooling *

Edit: is the PSU strong enough to power an OC-ed G3258?? Using the PSU calculator, it doesn't seem so..


----------



## ejohnson

I would think so, the cpu pulls 53watts, the gpu 75 if your pushing it as hard as possible. Mobo I'm sure eats a little bit that's left.

I'm sure it's pretty close.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> * clap hands slowly while drooling *


Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I would think so, the cpu pulls 53watts, the gpu 75 if your pushing it as hard as possible. Mobo I'm sure eats a little bit that's left.
> 
> I'm sure it's pretty close.


Just did a quick calculation; I got 200 watts min PSU requirement (assuming using three 60mm fans). Can anyone explain the disrepancy?


----------



## ejohnson

No, I can't, but if he must be pushing that psu hard!

I have a 230watt laptop psu laying around that would be a good match.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

PSU requirements are a bit silly to be honest. There's so much that can affect them. Try undervolting when possible - that shaves off a ton of energy use - and keep in mind that you aren't going to be running a Furmark/Prime95 combined load 24/7. I'd assume also that any decent PSU can output a little more than its rating, but I'd be careful and I don't know for sure.


----------



## ccRicers

The Reddit link with his build says it all, power usage is fine peaking at 120w for all components. Power bottleneck rests on the CPU side for his particular system.
Quote:


> Unfortunately my G3258 isn't a great overclocker, it takes 1.40v to be stable at 4.5ghz. The 750ti on the other hand reaches just under 1400mhz on stock voltage.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Reddit link with his build says it all, power usage is fine peaking at 120w for all components. Power bottleneck rests on the CPU side for his particular system.


MY 750Ti+3570K was about the same so I guess you could put an undervolted quad there, too. Better perf/W/liter that way


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should have the option of disabling a core too, shaving off 25% the CPU's power consumption (roughly). Tri-core is 50% better than dual-core but only 25% worse than quad-core in terms of performance.


----------



## ignsvn

Understood with the undervolt & disabling a core.

It's just that I'm a bit confused with this PSU calculator.. what does it take into account in calculating the recommended PSU power?

http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's probably looking at TDP. TDP isn't power consumption, but it can give you a rough idea. It stands for "thermal design power" and is the maximum amount of heat a particular component is rated to dissipate.

If they're not looking at TDP, then likely reviews measuring power draw from the wall. Great! Except AC-DC converters are never 100% efficient. A 100W CPU drawing power from an 80% efficient PSU will pull 125W from the wall. That's not enough to be concerned by if you're looking at, say, an 850W PSU, but when you're building a small system, every little bit matters.

There's not really an excuse to do that I don't think. Just get a high-power ammeter to measure current to a particular part. GPUs? That's easy - just measure the current through all the 12V lines. CPUs? A bit more difficult thanks to the VRMs, but you could measure the input to the VRMs (which would be more accurate for a PSU's needs but less accurate for a cooler).


----------



## iFreilicht

BTW, Silverstone released an adapter plate from SFX- to ATX-PSUs that doesn't suck.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=631&area=en


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I thought SFX and ATX shared a mount?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I thought SFX and ATX shared a mount?


Nope. SFX is considerably smaller. Left to right, there's the adapter that came with my SX600-G, the SX600-G itself, and a cruddy ATX PSU I pulled out of a Dell a couple weeks back to turn into a bench supply (sorry for potato quality):



Edit: The fact that the tops of the PSUs aren't level, as well as the ATX unit being slightly angled due to non-modularity makes it seem like the difference is a tad bit bigger than what it really is.

Edit 2: Maybe this picture would show the difference better:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> BTW, Silverstone released an adapter plate from SFX- to ATX-PSUs that doesn't suck.


That looks fantastic, thanks! And they announced it at an MSRP of just under $7. Here I was expecting some of that "and all for the generic cost of $19.99" bull crap.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> BTW, Silverstone released an adapter plate from SFX- to ATX-PSUs that doesn't suck.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=631&area=en


Looks like the adapter that came with mySharkoon QB one, but with vents


----------



## ejohnson

Looks nice, I need a adapter just like that for my new servers... My server cases take atx psu, but don't have vents for the psu fans.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It's probably looking at TDP. TDP isn't power consumption, but it can give you a rough idea. It stands for "thermal design power" and is the maximum amount of heat a particular component is rated to dissipate.
> 
> If they're not looking at TDP, then likely reviews measuring power draw from the wall. Great! Except AC-DC converters are never 100% efficient. A 100W CPU drawing power from an 80% efficient PSU will pull 125W from the wall. That's not enough to be concerned by if you're looking at, say, an 850W PSU, but when you're building a small system, every little bit matters.
> 
> There's not really an excuse to do that I don't think. Just get a high-power ammeter to measure current to a particular part. GPUs? That's easy - just measure the current through all the 12V lines. CPUs? A bit more difficult thanks to the VRMs, but you could measure the input to the VRMs (which would be more accurate for a PSU's needs but less accurate for a cooler).


Thanks for the information. So in short, Outervision's PSU calculator does overestimate a bit?

For example; looking at your Osmium build (in your sig), PSU calculator says it requires about 195 watt. But seems that the 120 watt pico PSU works just fine?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thanks for the information. So in short, Outervision's PSU calculator does overestimate a bit?
> 
> For example; looking at your Osmium build (in your sig), PSU calculator says it requires about 195 watt. But seems that the 120 watt pico PSU works just fine?


Lolwut? Really? That seems very high. These things pull about 110W from the wall stock and under load.

It's an 80W PSU, actually, but it can peak at 120W for short periods. It's more than enough. Chipset is rated at 5W TDP, RAM uses around 5W, fans should be 5W tops, the SSD is maybe 2W, and that leaves an APU to use up the remaining 65W/105W. Even at stock it would probably be fine (unless I've got Prime95 and Furmark running at the same time), but I've undervolted and downclocked it such that it should be using half the stock power if the math works out.

I suppose if you take two-thirds what the PSU calculator says, you're good. 130W sounds about right with everything at stock speeds and voltage. It hasn't blown up yet, and the inside of that case gets HOT.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Hey guys I wanted to submit this for the club even though it isn't finished yet. Its functional right now just really some aesthetic things to change and need to add xfire, but I have another sff project that I want to complete first.




Build log here.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm personally a huge fan of "Project Luna":
> 
> There's a log with some of his work here, but I couldn't find a full log anywhere.


Here you go







http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/trad/1356554-laines-luna
Its in Swedish, as its a Swedish guy who made it


----------



## NFSxperts

Kudos for getting an ATX motherboard and PSU all under 20L!


*Project Flip*
299 x 165 x 405 / 19.98L
[ATX, 7 slots, ATX PSU]
Scratch Build


BoloisBolo - Link, Buildlog


----------



## Jimbags

Just ordered the Jonsbo/Cooltek UMX1 plus windowed case for my HTPC!! Cant wait to put it together.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Looks nice! I just built a system for a friend using the RM3, jonsbo are nice


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> Looks nice! I just built a system for a friend using the RM3, jonsbo are nice


Parts will be..
i5 2500
Asrock h61 itx mobo
GTX 750ti
4Gb Ram
2Tb WD Black hdd
250Gb SSD
Noctua NH-L9i cpu cooler.
Definitely sufficient for an htpc


----------



## wiretap

Building my Jonsbo RM3 right now.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Yeahhhh Jonsbo


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Yeahhhh Jonsbo


Its your water cooled umx1+ yhat made my mind up  Awesome work mate!


----------



## ccRicers

We should form a Jonsbo case club









I'm currently deciding between a UMX1 and the NCase M1 for my next build. It'll probably be a while before I start it but I want it to be water cooled. I can get a UMX1 (non-Plus) a bit cheaper but I will have to make a custom back panel like someone else did here a while back. Plus the air flow could be a bit better especially where I'm going to place the power supply. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> We should form a Jonsbo case club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently deciding between a UMX1 and the NCase M1 for my next build. It'll probably be a while before I start it but I want it to be water cooled. I can get a UMX1 (non-Plus) a bit cheaper but I will have to make a custom back panel like someone else did here a while back. Plus the air flow could be a bit better especially where I'm going to place the power supply. Decisions, decisions...


Just got my umx1 plus together. Its my htpc. Gotta say temps arent too bad. Never been a fan of negative pressure but it seems to be working. Stock jonso top fan. Might change. LH-l9i cpu cooler. i5 2500 idles around 39c-40c after a few hours. My ambient is about 29-30c though. Thats with a wd black 2Tb. Which adds some heat and blocks of some intake air and an ssd.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just got my umx1 plus together. Its my htpc. Gotta say temps arent too bad. Never been a fan of negative pressure but it seems to be working. Stock jonso top fan. Might change. LH-l9i cpu cooler. i5 2500 idles around 39c-40c after a few hours. My ambient is about 29-30c though. Thats with a wd black 2Tb. Which adds some heat and blocks of some intake air and an ssd.


One of the reasons your temp is good is because I5-2500 & Noctua NH-L9i


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> One of the reasons your temp is good is because I5-2500 & Noctua NH-L9i


Still a 95w cpu with a cooler rated for a max 65watt cpu


----------



## Six-Strings

Do you reckon a 970 + Skylake i5-6600, rated for 65w, is going to work in this case? Or will the 970 produce too much heat? 50 pages ago, someone said it works if you poke holes into the case, but I don't really want to do that.

I might wait for the new generation 970, (doubt it'll be called 1070...) before I get the parts. In no rush now, the Alpha serves me reasonably well.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Do you reckon a 970 + Skylake i5-6600, rated for 65w, is going to work in this case? Or will the 970 produce too much heat? 50 pages ago, someone said it works if you poke holes into the case, but I don't really want to do that.
> 
> I might wait for the new generation 970, (doubt it'll be called 1070...) before I get the parts. In no rush now, the Alpha serves me reasonably well.


Definitely, the 970 doesnt pump out huge amounts of heat. What hdd you going to use?


----------



## Six-Strings

I have a Samsung Evo 850 256 GB and a 1 TB 2,5" WD Green. Besides the case, those are the only parts of the computer I already have.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow I just discovered the sfx size psu. Thats pretty aersome they make smaller ones. Is the Silverstone 500w one a pretty reliable psu? I might do a new build at the end of the year and I'm looking to do a sff build.

Itx board, 1 240 rad and a pcie riser for the 970, I could really make a small build that would be perfect!


----------



## Six-Strings

No matter the processor, the 450w Silverstone one would serve you better and even comes in modular.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> No matter the processor, the 450w Silverstone one would serve you better and even comes in modular.


This one's a bit noisy for WC'd build, though? The fan is 80mm yes but it spins at double the RPM at 50% load.


----------



## KaffieneKing

If you're talking about the 500 watt SFX-*L* PSu I love mine


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I've had two 300w Silverstone SFX and two of the 450w modulars...the modulars have a buzzy and annoying fan. The 300w is nice and quiet because most of the time the fan is off. If you need more power I think the 500w L is a better choice because of the fan size. I really wish I'd gotten the 500w over the 450


----------



## storm-83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> I've had two 300w Silverstone SFX and two of the 450w modulars...the modulars have a buzzy and annoying fan. The 300w is nice and quiet because most of the time the fan is off. If you need more power I think the 500w L is a better choice because of the fan size. I really wish I'd gotten the 500w over the 450


500w sfx-l is a really nice psu - havent had my fan spin up once!


----------



## ignsvn

600 watt SFX from Silverstone SG08. Very quiet


----------



## ivoryg37

If my SFF case only have two 120 fan opening (Top and rear) and I plan to use radiators on both? How should I put the fan orientations? Should I bring air in or out the case


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> If my SFF case only have two 120 fan opening (Top and rear) and I plan to use radiators on both? How should I put the fan orientations? Should I bring air in or out the case


I'd say one in, one out. I'm a pretty big proponent for equalizing your air pressure as much as possible.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Personally I prefer positive pressure, especially in sff cases, although I would also consider buying 2 similar PWM fans, controlled using the same %, and having the higher rpm one as the intake. I do that for my evolv to try and keep dust low.


----------



## mikeaj

If the rest of the case is very well ventilated but just doesn't have fan mounts, both as exhaust may be best. Otherwise, one intake, one exhaust. What you probably don't want is two fans blowing hot air into a small, restrictive space and heating up everything inside a lot.

Really depends on layout, fan speeds used, what temperatures you care about, what the power supply is doing, etc.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> 600 watt SFX from Silverstone SG08. Very quiet


yeh its fairly quiet but its also alot heavier then other PSU.

my SG08 is really front heavy even with a decent size air cooler


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh its fairly quiet but its also alot heavier then other PSU.
> 
> my SG08 is really front heavy even with a decent size air cooler


Is it? I thought good PSUs are generaly heavy due to the components they use?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh its fairly quiet but its also alot heavier then other PSU.
> 
> my SG08 is really front heavy even with a decent size air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I thought good PSUs are generaly heavy due to the components they use?
Click to expand...

Eh. It's not like changing all the caps for some Japanese caps from Teapos will increase weight. The general components should be the same in weight.

It's a pretty bad heuristic to live by.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Is it? I thought good PSUs are generaly heavy due to the components they use?


used to be the case due to the usage of more heatsinks till fakes fill them with concrete or iron bars. heavier PSUs tend to indicate better cooling of components back in the days but today the lighter the better indicating the usage of more efficient parts requiring less cooling.

but honestly this is just layman's unit of measurement, its best not to go by weight but rather look up the OEM of the PSU and refer it to quality review sites like johnnyguru


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If the rest of the case is very well ventilated but just doesn't have fan mounts, both as exhaust may be best. Otherwise, one intake, one exhaust. What you probably don't want is two fans blowing hot air into a small, restrictive space and heating up everything inside a lot.
> 
> Really depends on layout, fan speeds used, what temperatures you care about, what the power supply is doing, etc.


I would advise against this if dust build-up is a concern. With negative pressure, you suck in dust through all the small holes and slits in the case as well as through the vents, so it is absolutely impossible to keep it from entering. If you configure both as intakes, you'll have a highly positive pressure setup, so by filtering both intake fans, you can get dust build-up down to a minimum.

The exhaust air from radiators isn't as hot as you might think, somewhere between +5°C and +15°C ambient. In the end, just playing around with it and testing will yield the best results. Heat convection and airflow are very reliant on the exact design of the case and the placement of the components, it is extremely hard to give an accurate prediction on what sort of setup will work the best without getting more information.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> used to be the case due to the usage of more heatsinks till fakes fill them with concrete or iron bars. heavier PSUs tend to indicate better cooling of components back in the days but today the lighter the better indicating the usage of more efficient parts requiring less cooling.
> 
> but honestly this is just layman's unit of measurement, its best not to go by weight but rather look up the OEM of the PSU and refer it to quality review sites like johnnyguru


Yeah long ago weight was the easy way of measuring quality. Never thought the vendors would do to such extent (concrete and iron bars)..

Anyway, I did read reviews for SG08's PSU, and I knew it's a good one


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any news about the upcoming Corsair SFX600w or the Silverstone 650w variant?


----------



## Aibohphobia

SF600 should start shipping to Corsair hubs now that the Chinese New Year is over: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=151742&page=3

But I think it'll take a few weeks to get to the hubs and then a few weeks to get to stores depending on location.

I'm waiting to hear back on the SilverStone units but supposedly March for the SX700-LPT and May for the SX650-G: https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/40iv1l/timeline_update_sfx_psus_corsair_silverstone/


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> SF600 should start shipping to Corsair hubs now that the Chinese New Year is over: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=151742&page=3
> 
> But I think it'll take a few weeks to get to the hubs and then a few weeks to get to stores depending on location.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back on the SilverStone units but supposedly March for the SX700-LPT and May for the SX650-G: https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/40iv1l/timeline_update_sfx_psus_corsair_silverstone/


Thanks for the info! Im in for whichever of the two sfx units from either Silverstone or Corsair gets released first. Give me my 92mm fan.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> 600 watt SFX from Silverstone SG08. Very quiet


Pretty sure that's not an SFX power supply.

From http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=317&area=en
SST-ST60F-SG
150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 140 mm (D) *1.8 litres*

SFX are 125mm x 63.5mm x 100 mm *0.8 litres* - less half the volume


----------



## Jimbags

This one looks good.

Intelligent semi-fanless operation
Support standard SFX form factor and ATX via included bracket
High efficiency with 80 PLUS Gold certification
100 percent modular cables
All cables made with flexible flat arrays
600W continuous power output at 40C operating temperature rated for 24/7 operation
Class-leading single +12V rail with 50A
Strict ~3% voltage regulation and low ripple & noise
Support dual PCI-E 8/6pin connectors

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/28543/silverstone-sx600-g-sfx-modular-600w-power-supply


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd say one in, one out. I'm a pretty big proponent for equalizing your air pressure as much as possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Personally I prefer positive pressure, especially in sff cases, although I would also consider buying 2 similar PWM fans, controlled using the same %, and having the higher rpm one as the intake. I do that for my evolv to try and keep dust low.


Thanks for the input. The case is pretty small for what I want to accomplish so I will have to use a 12-15mm fan on one of the radiators since it won't clear the GPU if I don't. I plan on having the top 12-15mm intaking in air then having the psu fan and rear as the outtake. I don't know if this is a decent configuration. It will be cooling a 6600K at stock and a R9 Nano possibly OC'ed. There is some side vent on both plexi panel but it may be too small to help the cooling.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Pretty sure that's not an SFX power supply.
> 
> From http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=317&area=en
> SST-ST60F-SG
> 150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 140 mm (D) *1.8 litres*
> 
> SFX are 125mm x 63.5mm x 100 mm *0.8 litres* - less half the volume


Maybe you're right. I didn't really measure the thing. I was under impression that SG08 uses SFX psu.

Edit: you're darn right. After a quick check at Wikipedia, it's ATX all along LOL.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey everyone, does anyone here use a FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX? @Indigo2Extreme made this post in the TU-100/200 Owners Club, where he was showing off his Q21 transplant, using that PSU and I was wondering if anybody has any experience with that supply.

Mainly, I want to know how loud it is, if the fan(s) are replaceable, and where to buy it. I would like to use one in an upcoming SFF build.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey everyone, does anyone here use a FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX? @Indigo2Extreme made this post in the TU-100/200 Owners Club, where he was showing off his Q21 transplant, using that PSU and I was wondering if anybody has any experience with that supply.
> 
> Mainly, I want to know how loud it is, if the fan(s) are replaceable, and where to buy it. I would like to use one in an upcoming SFF build.


There's a thread about it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518488/500w-flexatx-psu-found-help-us-gaining-interest
But as far as I know, you can only get it from FSP or an authorised distributor directly. You can take a look at FSPs website to find distributors in your country or continent. You'll probably have to ask for an evaluation unit.


----------



## Jimbags

Seasonic also do a few flex atx psu's
I have a 350 W gold rated on that was in my htpc. Powered my i5 2500 and gtx 750ti flawlessly.@Simmons572
http://www.seasonicusa.com/1u.htm


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> There's a thread about it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518488/500w-flexatx-psu-found-help-us-gaining-interest
> But as far as I know, you can only get it from FSP or an authorised distributor directly. You can take a look at FSPs website to find distributors in your country or continent. You'll probably have to ask for an evaluation unit.


I'll have to look into that once I can get funds for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Seasonic also do a few flex atx psu's
> I have a 350 W gold rated on that was in my htpc. Powered my i5 2500 and gtx 750ti flawlessly.@Simmons572
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/1u.htm


I am going for a fury build, so 350 won't cut it, sadly


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Im in for whichever of the two sfx units from either Silverstone or Corsair gets released first. Give me my 92mm fan.


Heard back from SilverStone:
Quote:


> I don't have firm dates for their release yet, but our target is SX700-LPT for late Q1/early Q2 release while SX650-G for late Q2.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Heard back from SilverStone:


So I guess ill be getting the Corsair 600w. Thanks!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I'll have to look into that once I can get funds for it.
> I am going for a fury build, so 350 won't cut it, sadly


They make bigger. Thats just what I have.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> They make bigger. Thats just what I have.


The stronger units from Seasonic aren't FlexATX, but 1U (which is ~20mm wider), and they are very long. FlexATX is normally 150mm, long units are 190, the 500W seasonic is 1U and 235mm long.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> The stronger units from Seasonic aren't FlexATX, but 1U (which is ~20mm wider), and they are very long. FlexATX is normally 150mm, long units are 190, the 500W seasonic is 1U and 235mm long.


Yeah I guess it depends what hes planning


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah I guess it depends what hes planning


We'll have to see









Seriously though, I have some ideas, but I desperately need a job first


----------



## ivoryg37

Just found this case. Pretty interesting. Might have to get rid of my ISK 110 for this since I need the GPU slot. Size：271x234x100mm


----------



## wiretap

Is that a Geeek case? Looks very similar to their plexi cases.

Edit: yes, found it http://www.geeekstore.com/a10.html Looks like you would need a low profile graphics card for it.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I've been looking around for that but the site just says preorder


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Just found this case. Pretty interesting. Might have to get rid of my ISK 110 for this since I need the GPU slot. Size：271x234x100mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. I've seen somone ask about a Lone Industries L3, but with support for FlexATX. This seems to be a good option if it actually is available at some point.


----------



## Six-Strings

Doesn't seem to have a great power to size ratio, anyway.

271x234x100mm, according to the website. Well, that should be around 6,5l, for an i3/750 ti build.


----------



## storm-83

With only 10cm you are limited to half height expansion cards - will be interesting to see if pascal will offer anything in that segment...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

As usual, probably the low-end stuff only.

I'm hoping GP107 and the "1050" will be about as powerful as a 680/GK104.


----------



## Ragsters

Are we anywhere close to the Corsair 600w sfx PSU?


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are we anywhere close to the Corsair 600w sfx PSU?


I remember JonnyGuru posting something on the Corsair Forum regarding Release and after Chines Newyear if that helps.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I remember JonnyGuru posting something on the Corsair Forum regarding Release and after Chines Newyear if that helps.


I read that too but Chinease New Years is long gone.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I read that too but Chinease New Years is long gone.


Apparently "SF600 was delayed because turned out that one of the caps was actually made in Taiwan, so they had to special order a batch made in Japan to satisfy their "all-Japanese capacitor" marketing." So I'd say at this rate, to probably look at early March for a best-case scenario.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm finally going to be able to join the SFF community with my case! I just need to wait for parts to water cool everything!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-cases-shipping/0_20

Dimensions of the case are:

Height: 32.78cm (327.8mm), length: 36.92cm (369.2mm), width: 16.51cm (165.1mm) = 19.98 liters


----------



## Six-Strings

Haha, those CNN / MSNBC / FOX News endorsements killed it man! Also a beautiful case. Nice job.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Hey guys starting a new sff build featuring dual nanos on a itx motherboard. Linky


----------



## halpo

sweet thread just discovered this, wish I had long ago. Have a cooler master storm trooper right now, I believe the biggest case in the entire world, and I am anxious to move into a small form! I am choosing between a few SFF cases and I can't decide, maybe you guys can help me? I have narrowed the choices down to several, but all are compromises.
Parts: I7 6700k or I7 6700 (if heat is an issue), Asus z170i pro gaming, 16 GB DDR4, Silverstone SX-L 500w gold, cpu cooler=case dependent. Will be getting an R9 390 card depending on the length of the case.

I need a case I can fit in carry on luggage, so it needs to be fairly small, preferrably able to fit in a carry on bag (but can be carried in a form-fitting box), and still able to provide adequate temperatures for an mild overclock and R9 390 GPU.

cases I am torn between:
Silverstone ML08B (RVZ02 form) some have carried this on in a bag before, but it looked quite large and a tough fit. CPU coolers an issue.
Silverstone SG13 (mesh), small shoebox size, easily can carry on. Smallest of my options, and lightest. CPU cooler very limited as well ~62mm.
Fractal design node 304 - heavy, 6 KG / 13.2 lb, depending if they weigh or not can be an issue. Fits by itself in carry on for sure, but maybe not in a bag. It seems to be the sturdiest and most solid of the options. Build design seems mediocre, as do temperatures, however it can support a decent cooler.
Thermaltake Core V1 / suppressor F1 - Hard to tell how this compares in sizing to the fractal design node 304, seems slightly taller but roughly the same size overall. Seems to fit lots of options without any hassle, but I do not know if it would fit in carry on or not. Most flexible I believe.

Overall, I am leaning towards the node 304 and the SG13, but if the core v1 could fit, that may be the winner. Ml08h seems interesting but there are very few reviews out there.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> sweet thread just discovered this, wish I had long ago. Have a cooler master storm trooper right now, I believe the biggest case in the entire world, and I am anxious to move into a small form! I am choosing between a few SFF cases and I can't decide, maybe you guys can help me? I have narrowed the choices down to several, but all are compromises.
> Parts: I7 6700k or I7 6700 (if heat is an issue), Asus z170i pro gaming, 16 GB DDR4, Silverstone SX-L 500w gold, cpu cooler=case dependent. Will be getting an R9 390 card depending on the length of the case.
> 
> I need a case I can fit in carry on luggage, so it needs to be fairly small, preferrably able to fit in a carry on bag (but can be carried in a form-fitting box), and still able to provide adequate temperatures for an mild overclock and R9 390 GPU.
> 
> cases I am torn between:
> Silverstone ML08B (RVZ02 form) some have carried this on in a bag before, but it looked quite large and a tough fit. CPU coolers an issue.
> Silverstone SG13 (mesh), small shoebox size, easily can carry on. Smallest of my options, and lightest. CPU cooler very limited as well ~62mm.
> Fractal design node 304 - heavy, 6 KG / 13.2 lb, depending if they weigh or not can be an issue. Fits by itself in carry on for sure, but maybe not in a bag. It seems to be the sturdiest and most solid of the options. Build design seems mediocre, as do temperatures, however it can support a decent cooler.
> Thermaltake Core V1 / suppressor F1 - Hard to tell how this compares in sizing to the fractal design node 304, seems slightly taller but roughly the same size overall. Seems to fit lots of options without any hassle, but I do not know if it would fit in carry on or not. Most flexible I believe.
> 
> Overall, I am leaning towards the node 304 and the SG13, but if the core v1 could fit, that may be the winner. Ml08h seems interesting but there are very few reviews out there.


Check Dan Case A4, as well as SG05 if you need optical drive.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Check Dan Case A4, as well as SG05 if you need optical drive.


that Dan case is hot, I wish it were available now. I will have to make due with something else as I am building next week!


----------



## NvNw

@halpo

If you need a ODD you can chose a Ncase M1. On the [H] thread of the Ncase there is a user that sells a custom bag for it.


----------



## frack0

New sub 5L case from InWin, Chopin

http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=Chopin#product_tab


----------



## halpo

I don't need an ODD, but I do like the look of the ncase. Its not available here however. The Lian-Li PC-q10 looks very similar, does anyone have thoughts on this case?


----------



## Neclock

IMO, the best part of this case is the PSU. Right night the SFT or ATX PSU is the limiting component when trying to design an sff case.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I don't need an ODD, but I do like the look of the ncase. Its not available here however. The Lian-Li PC-q10 looks very similar, does anyone have thoughts on this case?


It's also almost 20l big. That's enormous considering the features.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> It's also almost 20l big. That's enormous considering the features.


Even my cougar QBX is smaller than that!


----------



## halpo

which cases are the most feature dense? sugo sg13?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I don't need an ODD, but I do like the look of the ncase. Its not available here however. The Lian-Li PC-q10 looks very similar, does anyone have thoughts on this case?


You can only buy a ncase from the page and they will ship it from Taiwan, lian li builds them.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Just picked up a new case, the Primo P115EA.







Edit: More pictures!


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> Just picked up a new case, the Primo P115EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: More pictures!


where did you buy it?


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Digital Plaza here in Chengdu......well actually on Taobao through a seller that is located in Digital Plaza, because i'm too lazy to go 12 stations on the metro to get it myself.


----------



## hampurista

Man I would like to live there but I would be constantly broke due to all the computer cases I'd buy...
Here are some details on the case from over at chiphell.

Edit: it says "Designed in Germany" - well, I doubt it. Never heard of this brand.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> New sub 5L case from InWin, Chopin
> 
> http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=Chopin#product_tab


The Chopin looks very nice. I was considering downsizing to a small Streacom case but with a GTX 950 it would require extensive modding on the cooler and the case to make it fit. But this looks nicer and easier to fit the graphics card in.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Chopin looks very nice. I was considering downsizing to a small Streacom case but with a GTX 950 it would require extensive modding on the cooler and the case to make it fit. But this looks nicer and easier to fit the graphics card in.


looks nice for sure but at the end of the day in the spirit of SFF its just an oversized ISK11

at 5L i'd expect expansion slots and if its without expansion slots i'd expect a pico PSU for size reduction. a 160XT pico + 200w brick has more balls then that PSU


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> looks nice for sure but at the end of the day in the spirit of SFF its just an oversized ISK11
> 
> at 5L i'd expect expansion slots and if its without expansion slots i'd expect a pico PSU for size reduction. a 160XT pico + 200w brick has more balls then that PSU


I agree it should have at least low profile slots. But on the power side I don't like external bricks so any internal PSU is fine by me which is part of the reason this case is bigger. Plus I really like the facade more, it's one of the things that sold me over Antec's cases.

150w is also enough for me if I want to use a low power CPU and a Gtx 950. I'm wondering about the power cable options though. For something rated 150w I probably would need to use a two molex to six pin adapter. In Win needs a better photo of just the PSU and its connections.


----------



## subtec

The Chopin is exactly the same internal chassis as the BQ series cases IN WIN has been selling for years.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The Chopin is exactly the same internal chassis as the BQ series cases IN WIN has been selling for years.


Yeap. In fact, the Chopin seriers is slightly bigger & heavier due to the extra alumunium panel.

The alumunium panel also block the optical drive slot (if you need one).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The Chopin is exactly the same internal chassis as the BQ series cases IN WIN has been selling for years.


Yep, noticed that myself too. Just with a different power supply this time and exterior that more matches their "premium" case line. I would be modding mine anyways, to make it fit my needs.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I don't need an ODD, but I do like the look of the ncase. Its not available here however. The Lian-Li PC-q10 looks very similar, does anyone have thoughts on this case?


If you're going to get something almost 20 liters might as well check out the case I got from an artisan here. It's almost 20 liters but can fit 3 x 240mm radiators. It fits both MATX and MITX.

Project MATX

It's better looking and you can properly watercool it if you like!


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you're going to get something almost 20 liters might as well check out the case I got from an artisan here. It's almost 20 liters but can fit 3 x 240mm radiators. It fits both MATX and MITX.
> 
> Project MATX
> 
> It's better looking and you can properly watercool it if you like!


But whats the fun in that if you can't do a little modding








Seriously tho that Project mATX case is great, also check out the Cerberus if you like the ncase. It has a similar look imo and I believe they are taking orders soon.

http://www.kimeraindustries.com/cerberus/#cerberus-hero


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChainedHope*
> 
> But whats the fun in that if you can't do a little modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho that Project mATX case is great, also check out the Cerberus if you like the ncase. It has a similar look imo and I believe they are taking orders soon.
> 
> http://www.kimeraindustries.com/cerberus/#cerberus-hero


Looks interesting. I'd love to buy one of these, but I prefer to drop the $250 (or a bit more) on a case that looks (based off their description) like it'd have notable trouble accepting a "large" loop (in comparison to Project mATX).


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks interesting. I'd love to buy one of these, but I prefer to drop the $250 (or a bit more) on a case that looks (based off their description) like it'd have notable trouble accepting a "large" loop (in comparison to Project mATX).


Its the difference in volume. The cerberus is 18L and Project mATX is 20L. The cerberus supports dual 240 radiators which is good enough for sli and a cpu loop. At the same time, the Project mATX supports triple 240's which could make a bit of difference in terms of noise. Personally I like the looks of the cerberus more, but neither of them are bad cases. And they were both made by forum contributors lol.


----------



## Sazexa

Hello there everyone. I'd like to join. Current state of affairs:

- NCase M1
- ASRock X99e-ITX/ac
- Intel i7-5820K
- G. Skill 16GB DDR4 2,400 MHz
- Intel 730 Series 480GB
- Western Digital Black 6TB
- LG GA31N Slot Load CD/DVD
- NVidia GTX 980
- SilverStone SX-500-LG
- Noctua NH-D9DX i4, Noctua NF-A9 92mm, Noctua NF-A9 92mm x 14mm, Noctua NF-S12A 120mm







More to come in the future.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hello there everyone. I'd like to join. Current state of affairs:
> 
> - NCase M1
> - ASRock X99e-ITX/ac
> - Intel i7-5820K
> - G. Skill 16GB DDR4 2,400 MHz
> - Intel 730 Series 480GB
> - Western Digital Black 6TB
> - LG GA31N Slot Load CD/DVD
> - NVidia GTX 980
> - SilverStone SX-500-LG
> - Noctua NH-D9DX i4, Noctua NF-A9 92mm, Noctua NF-A9 92mm x 14mm, Noctua NF-S12A 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> More to come in the future.


Added you. Nice build

Also added 2 custom cases


*Project Flip*
299 x 165 x 405 / 19.9807L
[ATX, 7 slots, ATX PSU]
Scratch Build


*Project mATX*
327.8 x 369.2 x 165.1 mm / 19.981L
|matx, 5 slots, SFX/ATX|
Custom Case


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Nice build
> 
> Also added 2 custom cases
> 
> 
> *Project Flip*
> 299 x 165 x 405 / 19.9807L
> [ATX, 7 slots, ATX PSU]
> Scratch Build
> 
> 
> *Project mATX*
> 327.8 x 369.2 x 165.1 mm / 19.981L
> |matx, 7 slots, SFX PSU|
> Custom Case


Project mATX has 5 slots


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Project mATX has 5 slots


That was only a rule in the "beastly" club thread, I believe since someone posted pics of the 56 liter CaseLabs Mercury S5 and got upset when people called it huge.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That was only a rule in the "beastly" club thread, I believe since someone posted pics of the 56 liter CaseLabs Mercury S5 and got upset when people called it huge.


No I mean he put it has 7 slots, but it has 5


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That was only a rule in the "beastly" club thread, I believe since someone posted pics of the 56 liter CaseLabs Mercury S5 and got upset when people called it huge.


I wouldn't call 56 liter huge. But I wouldn't call it small for factor either.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Added you. Nice build
> 
> Also added 2 custom cases
> 
> 
> *Project Flip*
> 299 x 165 x 405 / 19.9807L
> [ATX, 7 slots, ATX PSU]
> Scratch Build
> 
> 
> *Project mATX*
> 327.8 x 369.2 x 165.1 mm / 19.981L
> |matx, 7 slots, SFX PSU|
> Custom Case


Just wanted to add that you can use an ATX PSU with the Project MATX case.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Project mATX has 5 slots


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Just wanted to add that you can use an ATX PSU with the Project MATX case.


thanks, Fixed.


----------



## hahutzy

Editted


----------



## hrockh

moved yesterday from a Arc Mini R2 to a SG13.
The Noctua cooler is incredible!


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Got my new workstation mostly complete.



Mine on the left. Girlfriends on the right. Her is about 12L, mine is around 16L.


----------



## halpo

last time I will ask (I will go to the store in an hour if no negative responses!) but I would like an m.2 for some heavy SSD use (4k read/write) and I am planning on buying the Samsung 950 evo 2280 m.2 512 GB ssd. I think I would need to install this before any other parts of my computer; mine has just arrived and I am waiting on hearing something about this before installation. I am concerned about temperatures. The m.2 drive gets up to 100 degrees celcius during heavy loads. Has anyone used this in their SFF cases? I am about to build in an SG13.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

What's the motherboard? If the m.2 is on the top I could see heat being a problem. I have an mSATA drive next to the CPU socket on my B85N Phoenix board and I have seen it hit 70C before even with a tower cooler. I don't have an m.2 drive but I think you would be safe with the 950 on a board as long as you have decent cooling. A closed loop liquid cooler may help as it would pull the CPU heat away from the board.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> Got my new workstation mostly complete.
> 
> Mine on the left. Girlfriends on the right. Her is about 12L, mine is around 16L.


Is that a Jonsbo case she is using?


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

No sir! My last two workstations were with a Jonsbo C3 and a U3. I wanted to go with a U2 for hers but felt it had a lot of wasted space inside. This one is between the U2 and U1 in size but can pack alot more than either one inside. It's a Sunmilo U1.5 (guess they were targeting Jonsbo).


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> No sir! My last two workstations were with a Jonsbo C3 and a U3. I wanted to go with a U2 for hers but felt it had a lot of wasted space inside. This one is between the U2 and U1 in size but can pack alot more than either one inside. It's a Sunmilo U1.5 (guess they were targeting Jonsbo).


Any comment on C3's ability to cool a GTX970 or such silently?


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> moved yesterday from a Arc Mini R2 to a SG13.
> The Noctua cooler is incredible!


Wow, that case is tiny! Ugly as all hell, but tiny!

Can you give me a parts list you're using?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Wow, that case is tiny! Ugly as all hell, but tiny!
> 
> Can you give me a parts list you're using?


I actually really like the looks, taste is personal








ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC - I was looking for a cheap Z97 mobo and found this one used for cheap. really liking the UEFI.
2x 8GB DDR3 1866
GTX 970, Palit Jetstream, now running at 1480/3801
Intel 4690K with a Noctua L9i
1x Noctua NF12 as intake
SeaSonic M12II 620

GPU is too loud for my liking, which happens only during gaming / folding.

if you got a moment, add your rig to your signature


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> No sir! My last two workstations were with a Jonsbo C3 and a U3. I wanted to go with a U2 for hers but felt it had a lot of wasted space inside. This one is between the U2 and U1 in size but can pack alot more than either one inside. It's a Sunmilo U1.5 (guess they were targeting Jonsbo).


Do you have a link, can find their site but cant read chinese


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I actually really like the looks, taste is personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC - I was looking for a cheap Z97 mobo and found this one used for cheap. really liking the UEFI.
> 2x 8GB DDR3 1866
> GTX 970, Palit Jetstream, now running at 1480/3801
> Intel 4690K with a Noctua L9i
> 1x Noctua NF12 as intake
> SeaSonic M12II 620
> 
> GPU is too loud for my liking, which happens only during gaming / folding.
> 
> if you got a moment, add your rig to your signature


I don't currently have a rig, I'm traveling / moving around a lot, so I'm trying to find a rig I can easily take on an airplane.

Your rig seems to fit my bill pretty well, I wasn't aware that the case was THAT small. Less than 12l, that's pretty impressive, considering the full length GPU.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I don't currently have a rig, I'm traveling / moving around a lot, so I'm trying to find a rig I can easily take on an airplane.
> 
> Your rig seems to fit my bill pretty well, I wasn't aware that the case was THAT small. Less than 12l, that's pretty impressive, considering the full length GPU.


if you can foot the bill you can check out the DAN a4-sfx and hopefully it comes out soon.

https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> if you can foot the bill you can check out the DAN a4-sfx and hopefully it comes out soon.
> 
> https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php


was literally about to post that. fyi the sg13 fits easily in my backpack


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> if you can foot the bill you can check out the DAN a4-sfx and hopefully it comes out soon.
> 
> https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php


That looks sexy as all hell, I'm in love with that density. You'd have to undervolt the GPU a bit, I'm assuming.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Any comment on C3's ability to cool a GTX970 or such silently?


I had a Colorful GTX960 and later a R7 260x that blew tons of hot air out the top in mine. I think both the C3 and U3 do a decent job cooling but you can forget about any dust filtration. The single 120mm does a good job of keeping the CPU and hot GPU air sucked out immediately. The C3 did better as it doesn't have hard drive mounts directly above the GPU.
I like the new RM3 even more. I built a system for a coworker in that one and it's also pretty small but very heavy.
Quote:


> Do you have a link, can find their site but cant read chinese


It's a custom builder in Nanjing so unfortunately as far as I know you can only get in China unless you order on Taobao and ship overseas. They make some nice case designs and are very compact. The designer has a pretty good philosophy on case design so I like their builds.


----------



## ccRicers

Zotac's readying another pre-built SFF box that claims to be the most powerful mini PC yet. It's going to be a step up from their Magnus 970.
http://hexus.net/tech/news/systems/91178-zotac-claims-most-powerful-mini-pc-title-magnus-en980/

Still no word yet on what the specs of the GTX 980 or PSU are going to be, if the 980 will be undervolted, etc. Most likely gonna be the MXM form factor 980 though.

More pics of it here. Definitely larger than the previous Magnus. Now it makes sense considering that it will be watercooled.


----------



## misterpopopo

http://www.gaoso.com/hauteware-black-acrylic-angel-itx-aluminum-frame-chassis/

saw this case while trying to find well cases


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterpopopo*
> 
> http://www.gaoso.com/hauteware-black-acrylic-angel-itx-aluminum-frame-chassis/
> 
> saw this case while trying to find well cases


Wait, is that filled with mineral oil


----------



## misterpopopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Wait, is that filled with mineral oil


nope not at all apparently it is just an acrylic housing that is itx sized


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterpopopo*
> 
> nope not at all apparently it is just an acrylic housing that is itx sized


Could be a cool candidate for it, to bad its not for sale as far as I can see


----------



## misterpopopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Could be a cool candidate for it, to bad its not for sale as far as I can see


well if you can actually buy from taobao they are actually selling it there


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

The Hauteware Black Angel is another one I considered before buying the Primo P115. I still plan to buy one to check it out. I currently have a similar case I am using as a test bench, I have seen these with acrylic panels added and they look about the same as the Hauteware case.



I would warn people though, if you find a similar one like the Hauteware case that is quite a bit cheaper, many of the reviews indicate the quality is not very good. I didnt see much negative written about the Hauteware case.


----------



## bahamutzero

Hey guys, I just found out that I'm only 10-12mm short of cramming 3.5" HDD with 170mm PSU in Silverstone SG13, and I'd rather not buy (expensive) 3TB 2.5" HDD or worse PSU.
Is there a similar case (volume-wise) that can accomodate 3.5" HDD, 170mm modular PSU, long GPU (reference R290X) and a 120mm AIO water cooler (meaning air cooler height is not important).

Any help is welcome.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I would think a Silverstone SX500-LG or Corsair SF600 could handle the R9 290X for power and give you some extra room inside. If not that, how about a Jonsbo V3+ or C2? The Lian Li PC-Q21 and PC-Q24 are also about SG13 size or smaller.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> Hey guys, I just found out that I'm only 10-12mm short of cramming 3.5" HDD with 170mm PSU in Silverstone SG13, and I'd rather not buy (expensive) 3TB 2.5" HDD or worse PSU.
> Is there a similar case (volume-wise) that can accomodate 3.5" HDD, 170mm modular PSU, long GPU (reference R290X) and a 120mm AIO water cooler (meaning air cooler height is not important).
> 
> Any help is welcome.


I don't think they make 3TB 2.5" HDD's so you're in luck there, Would it fit besides or underneath the 120mm rad?

EDIT: Or is there room to attch it to the top panel (not where the PSU is above the rad).


----------



## bahamutzero

Seagate introduced ST3000LM016 several months ago, but it's like three times the price of a conventional 3.5" 3TB HDD (and I think in the long run less reliable).
However, since my PSU is 170mm in length, 3.5" hdd can't be mounted above the radiator. If the case was about 15mm longer it would all fit.

That's why I'm looking for alternatives. It's crazy there's almost nothing between SG13 and CM Elite 130 (almost double the volume) that would accomodate longer components, 3.5" HDD and 120mm AIO water cooler.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> Seagate introduced ST3000LM016 several months ago, but it's like three times the price of a conventional 3.5" 3TB HDD (and I think in the long run less reliable).
> However, since my PSU is 170mm in length, 3.5" hdd can't be mounted above the radiator. If the case was about 15mm longer it would all fit.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for alternatives. It's crazy there's almost nothing between SG13 and CM Elite 130 (almost double the volume) that would accomodate longer components, 3.5" HDD and 120mm AIO water cooler.


Not sure with with the AIO, but try SG07 or SG08?

There's a build log here using 280mm rad http://www.overclock.net/t/1340601/sg08-watercooled-280-mm-radiator


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahamutzero*
> 
> Seagate introduced ST3000LM016 several months ago, but it's like three times the price of a conventional 3.5" 3TB HDD (and I think in the long run less reliable).
> However, since my PSU is 170mm in length, 3.5" hdd can't be mounted above the radiator. If the case was about 15mm longer it would all fit.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for alternatives. It's crazy there's almost nothing between SG13 and CM Elite 130 (almost double the volume) that would accomodate longer components, 3.5" HDD and 120mm AIO water cooler.


Have a look at the Sharkoon QB One, used to have one until I tried to add 140mm fan support and it now looks awful so got something else. You can easily get a 240mm aio in there, a HDD and large GPUs.


----------



## bahamutzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Not sure with with the AIO, but try SG07 or SG08?


I'm not into modding anymore, I don't have the time and patience for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Have a look at the Sharkoon QB One


I did, it's very similar to Xigmatek Eris, but I couldn't find any build photos with long modular PSUs.

EDIT: this is what it apparently looks like with 140mm PSU installed:
http://proclockers.com/sites/default/files/Xigmatek%20Eris%20%2839%29.JPG
No way 170mm unit will fit there.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10150/msi-geforce-gtx-950-gpu-75w-tdp-2gd5-ocv2-2gd5t-ocv3

Slot-powered 950s. It's like a 750Ti but 20% more graphicy. Best part? No stacked DVI!







Single-slot capabilities in other words if you can find a cooler.


----------



## ivoryg37

Wow, hopefully the LP 950 can fit in a L3. If it does then I will probably sell off my LP 750 Ti

EDIT: looking closely, I now realize it isn't a LP card


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Wow, hopefully the LP 950 can fit in a L3. If it does then I will probably sell off my LP 750 Ti
> 
> EDIT: looking closely, I now realize it isn't a LP card


Yeah those are single slot but not low profile.


----------



## willemdoom

If you cut half of the bracket would it fit in the L3 or is there not enough room in hte bottom of the case?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10150/msi-geforce-gtx-950-gpu-75w-tdp-2gd5-ocv2-2gd5t-ocv3
> 
> Slot-powered 950s. It's like a 750Ti but 20% more graphicy. Best part? No stacked DVI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single-slot capabilities in other words if you can find a cooler.


Man, that's great







I have a Asus Mini 950 already with no stacked DVI inputs but I was wary about putting it on passive to make it single slot, even if using an oversized heatsink.

Let's hope single slot graphics cards make a comeback for the next generation of mid-range GPUs.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10150/msi-geforce-gtx-950-gpu-75w-tdp-2gd5-ocv2-2gd5t-ocv3
> 
> Slot-powered 950s. It's like a 750Ti but 20% more graphicy. Best part? No stacked DVI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single-slot capabilities in other words if you can find a cooler.


do i spy a SLI finger there?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

GM206 supports SLI. GM107 does not. That's actually an alright perk... If there were motherboards where you could use it. Like mini DTX with dual x16 slots?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> GM206 supports SLI. GM107 does not. That's actually an alright perk... If there were motherboards where you could use it. Like mini DTX with dual x16 slots?


DTX is a pipe dream, the closest we get is a custom shuttle mobo.

on the bright side PCIe bifurcation is a thing but im not sure if nvidia with its walled garden would allow SLI to happen.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> DTX is a pipe dream, the closest we get is a custom shuttle mobo.
> 
> on the bright side PCIe bifurcation is a thing but im not sure if nvidia with its walled garden would allow SLI to happen.


I'd love to see DTX too, but, I think it's dead as well. Equally important, there aren't enough high-end video cards that have display outputs on the first, top slot. That way if you water cool the GPU it only requires one slot usage.

A DTX motherboard, with two high-end GPU's (say 980's) that could be placed directly parallel, would be everything I could ask for.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> A DTX motherboard, with two high-end GPU's (say 980's) that could be placed directly parallel, would be everything I could ask for.


Yeah, sadly it seems your only option is AMD's dual GPU solution. I guess profits on them aren't great. Nvidia has dual GPU Teslas for servery stuff, but no GeForces and I don't think even Quadros. Porting a Tesla design to GeForce is trivial, since the PCB and GPU core itself would be identical. VRMs and the specific VRAM chips used might change, but it's largely the same stuff.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd love to see DTX too, but, I think it's dead as well. Equally important, there aren't enough high-end video cards that have display outputs on the first, top slot. That way if you water cool the GPU it only requires one slot usage.
> 
> A DTX motherboard, with two high-end GPU's (say 980's) that could be placed directly parallel, would be everything I could ask for.


well if you done mind team red, amd fury/nano series can be flattened to single slot with watercooling or a pair that takes up dual slot.

or be like linus and snip off the stacked dvi on his 980ti.

cases are all dtx ready pity that no board partners willing do get on it. closest we got besides shuttle are triple expansion 17cm width matx ultra low end mobo


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Also added 2 custom cases
> 
> 
> *Project Flip*
> 299 x 165 x 405 / 19.9807L
> [ATX, 7 slots, ATX PSU]
> Scratch Build
> 
> 
> *Project mATX*
> 327.8 x 369.2 x 165.1 mm / 19.981L
> |matx, 5 slots, SFX/ATX|
> Custom Case


There is currently a discussion whether Project mATX is actually below 20L. It seems like Jeff has used incorrect dimensions to calculate the volume of his case.


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone know when the silverstone SF650w is expected to be released?


----------



## akromatic

im waiting for a 700w

want one that can power 2x nano + 8 core intel xeon


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Anyone know when the silverstone SF650w is expected to be released?


Last I heard was late Q2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> im waiting for a 700w
> 
> want one that can power 2x nano + 8 core intel xeon


You should be able to power 2x Nano's off a 600W. I've run a 5930K and SLI 980s off both the SX600-G and SF600.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> You should be able to power 2x Nano's off a 600W. I've run a 5930K and SLI 980s off both the SX600-G and SF600.


dual PSU? sure a 600w for just the nanos and another PSU for CPU
idk if its comfortable running both nano + CPU on a single 600w though. in theory the nano chews less then 200w but being an AMD card and wanting it perform on par with a fury x i have the feeling it would end up wanting 300w per card


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> dual PSU? sure a 600w for just the nanos and another PSU for CPU
> idk if its comfortable running both nano + CPU on a single 600w though. in theory the nano chews less then 200w but being an AMD card and wanting it perform on par with a fury x i have the feeling it would end up wanting 300w per card


No he means that he has run his setup on a sx600-G and on a seperate occasion on a SF600, not at the same time


----------



## Aibohphobia

Yes, to be clear I meant that I've tested that setup with each of those PSUs individually. Not both PSUs at the same time.

Nano at stock settings draws just a bit more than a 980: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Nano/28.html


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Yes, to be clear I meant that I've tested that setup with each of those PSUs individually. Not both PSUs at the same time.
> 
> Nano at stock settings draws just a bit more than a 980: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Nano/28.html


yeh in theory, 200w per nano + 140w CPU and misc items. right on the limit of a 600w provided no overclocks

but i've heard stories that SFX-L 500w had issues posting a fury with a typical skylake rig

i guess i want abit more juice to provision overclocks and extra stuff like pumps


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I managed to get an MATX motherboard based PC into an original Xbox case...1U PSU with housing removed, space for dual slot 7" GPU. Still has some work left I want to do, but the panel mount HDMI connector I needed came in. Reused the original Xbox power button / led, gutted two of the controller ports to USB, power / video / RJ45 connectors all in the same place as stock Xbox, no new holes cut into case...I'll share some pictures when I get it out later to put that panel mount HDMI in. After that, all that is left is sleaving the cables and tidying up the routing. And then pick an OS to install on it. Right now it is just running a Q1900M, 2GB DDR3 (will upgrade to 4GB once it's all set up), 250GB 2.5" HDD. No GPU yet, I have a GTX 460, but it's too big to fit without cutting the Xbox case up, and that motherboard's PCIe x16 slot only runs at 1x







And ...so I've just built it with plans of swapping that motherboard out for something else eventually, and maybe putting a GTX 950 or something or whatever I can fit.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> do i spy a SLI finger there?


Yeah but it's not worth it IMO. At least not for performance-per-watt in SFF systems, SLI doesn't scale well below the GTX 970.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

SLI seems to scale about as well as a twice as big GPU. If we take a 980, which is more or less a 960 times two, you'll see SLI 960s match, more or less, one 980 in benches. That assumes VRAM is not a limitation, of course. I can find my source on this in a bit if you'd like.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah but it's not worth it IMO. At least not for performance-per-watt in SFF systems, SLI doesn't scale well below the GTX 970.


well with abit of voodoo trickery, a pair of 950 matches a 970 in games that support SLI assuming there is no memory/bandwidth limitation

the 950 feels like a very exciting card given its low TDP and the current release of cards without PCIe power. essentially the new 750ti that supports SLI

from a power stand point it scales as good as the 970 given the new 950 are at <75w TDP each


----------



## iFreilicht

The problem is that a lot of games don't support SLI or support it poorly and thus scale badly. You're much better off just getting the stronger single GPU because it is guaranteed performance, no voodoo required.


----------



## Sazexa

Hello everyone. Just a simple inquiry I made today, that I hope sheds some light and happiness to others! Cable mod will be making cables for the Corsair SF600 within the coming weeks.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> There is currently a discussion whether Project mATX is actually below 20L. It seems like Jeff has used incorrect dimensions to calculate the volume of his case.


That's a bummer, but you bring up a good point. Some official measurements include the case feet and some don't.
There are also cases that are not rectangular shaped and those specs just list the longest lengths.
Should we measure it by the amount of space it would take up if we were to fit it into the smallest rectangular box possible?

For example, the jonsbo V6:
240 mm (D) x 250 mm (W) x 210 mm (H) = 12.6L w/ case feet (official measurements)
240 mm (D) x 250 mm (W) x 207 mm (H) = 12.42L w/ case feet (my own measurements)
240 mm (D) x 250 mm (W) x 202 mm (H) = 12.12L w/o case feet (my own measurements)

jonsbo C2:
200 mm (W) x 224 mm (D) x 262 mm (H) = 11.74L w/o case feet (official)
201 mm (W) x 226 mm (D) x 262 mm (H) = 11.9L w/o case feet (mine)
200 mm (W) x 224 mm (D) x 272 mm (H) = 12.2 w/ case feet (mine)

That's around ~0.4L of difference. There's also the CM cases with the extruded PSU. I'm pretty sure it does not take the extruded PSU into account.
There's also the Taiding Pi case which is a cylinder. The volume I got was 9.2L, but if we use the longest w/d/h dimensions and made it into a cube, it'll be 11.7L.

I noticed that some cases cannot function without the case feet while some can. I won't be able to test every case do measure each case myself so I'll have to rely on the official dimensions.


----------



## Feimitsu

Hi guys, can I join?

- Chieftec FI-01B-U3 with 250W TFX power supply (http://www.chieftec.eu/en/chassis/itx-tower/fi-01b-u3.html)
- ASRock FM2A88X-ITX
- AMD 7870K (downclocked and downvolted to [email protected], or [email protected])
- G. Skill Ares 16GB DDR3 2,400 MHz
- Crucial BX100 250GB
- Seagate Momentus Slim 320GB
- Arctic Alpine 64GT (temporary, going to move to an Alpenfohn Panorama)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Very nice! Though the APU could use a bit more power. Mine is running at 3GHz and 1.2V and it hasn't fried the 80W PSU yet. You have three times as much power available. I vote you use it.


----------



## TinoArg

Nice Feimitsu!!! I have the same case (same chassis actually, with different front, a Winsis Wi-02) and the same mobo too!.
Why so much undervolting? Is a cooling problem? I had my 7700K at 4GHz with Turbo at 4.4GHz, and the GPU at 960MHz. Though I modded a little the case since it hasn't very good airflow I i have a better heatsink (modded GeminiS). My PSU is an HP 220w (single 16A 12v+ line), and I have 3 HDDs (1 SSD, 3.5" 2TB green and a 2.5" 320GB velociraptor) + the ODD.


----------



## Feimitsu

The undervolt is because I BOINC 24h/24, and because these chips are massively overvolted at stock. Look, this is the voltage table of my 7870K:

Code:



Code:


[75W CPU Load] 3.1GHz 0.925v (minimum voltage)
3.2GHz 0.950v (0.925v crash during Overdrive test)
3.3GHz 0.975v (0.950v crash during Overdrive test)
3.4GHz 1v (0.975v crash during Overdrive test)
[85W CPU, 122W CPU+GPU] 3.5GHz 1v (0.975v crash during Overdrive test)
[88W CPU Load] 3.6GHz 1.025v (1.000v shut down during Overdrive test)
3.7GHz 1.050v (1.025v crash during Overdrive test)
[98W CPU Load] 3.8GHz 1.075v (1.050v Overdrive detected hardware failure)
3.9GHz 1.100v (Seems stable)
[115W CPU Load] 4.0GHz 1.125v (1.100v Overdrive detected hardware failure)
4.1GHz 1.175v (1.150v Overdrive detected hardware failure)
4.2GHz 1.225v (1.175v Overdrive detected hardware failure, 1.200v crash in MoH)
4.3GHz 1.250v (1.225v Overdrive detected hardware failure)

Default was like [email protected], crazy if you ask me.

You can see some measurement at the wall







[email protected] for full load CPU+GPU is pretty impressive, considering I use MSR Tweaker to overcome the automatic downclocking to 3GHz when the GPU is in heavy use.

Anyway, I think i'm going to mod the stock AMD cooler with a Maglev fan from Sunon, 25mm vs 20mm of the stock, and it should be far more silent. This cooler can be very powerful when paired with the right fan. The Arctic 64 GT is built for 65W TDP, and the open frame fan structure is not good in my case. It just keeps re-using hot air in the case rather than sucking it from the top.


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys,
I was browsing through the various cases listed in the first thread post, and had a question about the Primo P115EA. It looks like it's mostly sold on Chinese websites, but I was wondering if anyone has been able to purchase it from an American (or at least English) site? I'd really like to get one to mess around with. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I was browsing through the various cases listed in the first thread post, and had a question about the Primo P115EA. It looks like it's mostly sold on Chinese websites, but I was wondering if anyone has been able to purchase it from an American (or at least English) site? I'd really like to get one to mess around with. Any info would be appreciated.


I've never seen one for sale on an English site, but you could always order one from Taobao (or through an agent if you're uncomfortable with the experience of buying from a Chinese site). Agents are all over the place and offer a middle-man service for a percentage of the total item cost. There are reviews for different agents all over reddit if you want to find one to use. If you want to buy directly from Taobao, there's a guide here that I personally love and highly recommend.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I've never seen one for sale on an English site, but you could always order one from Taobao (or through an agent if you're uncomfortable with the experience of buying from a Chinese site). Agents are all over the place and offer a middle-man service for a percentage of the total item cost. There are reviews for different agents all over reddit if you want to find one to use. If you want to buy directly from Taobao, there's a guide here that I personally love and highly recommend.


Interesting, thanks for the info, and +rep. I can't read Mandarin, and Google translate can only do so much. I don't have a TaoBao account (the most prevalent place I've found the case, and I'm assuming it's much like Ebay.), and am having a bit of difficulty creating one, but, I'll read the link you posted in more depth, and see what I can figure out.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the info, and +rep. I can't read Mandarin, and Google translate can only do so much. I don't have a TaoBao account (the most prevalent place I've found the case, and I'm assuming it's much like Ebay.), and am having a bit of difficulty creating one, but, I'll read the link you posted in more depth, and see what I can figure out.


I just bought a massive load of keyboard parts a while back. If you need any help, feel free to shoot me a PM or something, I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I just bought a massive load of keyboard parts a while back. If you need any help, feel free to shoot me a PM or something, I'll help in any way I can.


Right on. I'm trying to set up an account through Bhiner, and I have the case being quoted for sale now. I'll let you know if I need anything else.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That's a bummer, but you bring up a good point. Some official measurements include the case feet and some don't.
> There are also cases that are not rectangular shaped and those specs just list the longest lengths.
> Should we measure it by the amount of space it would take up if we were to fit it into the smallest rectangular box possible?


There's been so much discussion about this, and as this is your club, you get to decide upon this no matter what.
Personally, I feel like the volume, protrusions excluded, should be what counts.

To me, the important part about the volume metric is to somewhat realistically quantify how portable a system is, so all cases get their volume assigned by the smallest enclosing trivial solid, (pyramid, cylinder, box, sphere) and protrusions like case feet or PCIe retention brackets are excluded.


----------



## ivoryg37

After all this time, I finally put the geeekmax case to use. Was waiting on the corsair sfx and now I just have to leak test then put in some dye. I changed the front panel for a more physical button since I hated the stock power buttons.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I was browsing through the various cases listed in the first thread post, and had a question about the Primo P115EA. It looks like it's mostly sold on Chinese websites, but I was wondering if anyone has been able to purchase it from an American (or at least English) site? I'd really like to get one to mess around with. Any info would be appreciated.


Haven't seen it on any english sites but I believe it's also available in Europe, I remember seeing some french sites that had it (not Cowcotland).


----------



## ChainedHope

I just finished my SFF build


EVGA Hadron Hydro, Full custom watercooling. i5-4690k @ 4.6GHz, 2 R9 Nanos @ 1050 core and 550 mem + 10% power limit, Samsung 840 Pro SSD, Silverston SX600-G psu, Gigabyte Z97 mATX board. Running the bottom radiator passive and the top radiator with 120mm Yate Loon 1200rpm fans. CPU at load is staying around 50-55C and the GPUs are staying around 55-60C. Alot better than stock where the GPUs were running at 85C at the thermal limit lol.


----------



## Six-Strings

https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-ml05b-milo-htpc-gehaeuse-schwarz-gesv-311.html

Any way to get a 750 TI in this bad boy?

Try as I might, I can't figure out a way to beat the TU100 in portability.


----------



## hampurista

SilverStone Milo ML06-E has the PSU on the rear left and the motherboard on the right thus you could drop in a low profile GTX 750 Ti.
It costs at least EUR 30.- more than the ML05, though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Obligatory reference to my sig:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/1740#post_24217834


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, I wanted to build a super small rig and as it so happened, the person who commissioned me to build a computer agreed.

Rig Specs:
*CPU:* i7-6700k
*MB:* Z170N Gaming 5
*RAM:* 2x4GB DDR4 2666
*GPU:* XFX R9-Fury Triple dissipation
*SSD1:* 250GB 850 Evo M.2
*SSD2:* 256GB 830
*HDD1:* 500GB Toshiba thing
*PSU:* Silverstone SFX 600w Gold
*Fans:* Pair of Silverstone slim fans
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 202



Spoiler: Pics!













Awww, look at the widdle baby rig.







And yes I did sound foam it.

Sucker somehow stays silent even under Furmark load with the GPU topping at 81C and 44% fan speed. I feel the Noctua may not be enough or is simply positioned poorly to be made the most of, without a dedicated intake fan it doesn't really have any direction. Either way, it doesn't throttle in Prime, so that's good.

As a side note, the XFX Fury does not actually fit in the 202 as the 202's case cant not accomidate more than 2 slots; the XFX is 2.5. So I bent it. Problem solved. It is also JUST BARELY able to fit; you'll see in the pictures.

Built in worse if I'm honest. It's a dense little bugger, I'll give it that.


----------



## hampurista

There's the NF-A9 PWM by Noctua, a 92mm fan with the same color scheme but 25mm height i/o the normal 14mm NF-A9x14 PWM. Might help you. On the other hand: is that the CM HAF Stacker in the background? Holy cow, that's ginourmus compared to the Node.

Edit: added PWM remark to NF-A9


----------



## Jimbags

Got a bargain today. i7 2600, matx h61 mobo, 8Gb ddr3 RAM, plus BD/ODD ETC... $100 AUD$
Swapped the i5 2500 in htpc for i7 2600, Upgraded from 4Gb to 8Gb.. Now have an i5 2500,asus h61m, 4gb PC to sell :-D Oh also has Win7 key intact for mobo. Chucked in spare hdd and psu all works so full pc to sell. In my mind upgrade was pretty much free. Person thought motherboard was dead as hdd kept dying even brand new ones, It was the psu mobo is 100% fine.
Just thought Is share my win








Edit.. disregard my htpc in my sig.. Need to update it. On phone though.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-ml05b-milo-htpc-gehaeuse-schwarz-gesv-311.html
> 
> Any way to get a 750 TI in this bad boy?
> 
> Try as I might, I can't figure out a way to beat the TU100 in portability.


As CynicalUnicorn showed, you can make a cooler-swap from a single-slot Quadro card, but the intake of that one would be blocked by the PSU in your case, so that rig could get very loud under load.

You could also explore watercooling, but I think you'd need to find a very special block to make that work with an LP 750Ti.

Both of these options get more feasible when you use a riser card to put the GPU in the slot above the mainboard. That way it could either draw air directly from the outside or you could easily fit the block and tubing required to watercool. Don't ask me where the rad would go, though


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> As CynicalUnicorn showed, you can make a cooler-swap from a single-slot Quadro card, but the intake of that one would be blocked by the PSU in your case, so that rig could get very loud under load.
> 
> You could also explore watercooling, but I think you'd need to find a very special block to make that work with an LP 750Ti.
> 
> Both of these options get more feasible when you use a riser card to put the GPU in the slot above the mainboard. That way it could either draw air directly from the outside or you could easily fit the block and tubing required to watercool. Don't ask me where the rad would go, though


I also think the gigabyte gt210 lp card fits the lp gtx750ti I have. Ill try measure holes tomorrow







I have both cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> There's the NF-A9 PWM by Noctua, a 92mm fan with the same color scheme but 25mm height i/o the normal 14mm NF-A9x14 PWM. Might help you. On the other hand: is that the CM HAF Stacker in the background? Holy cow, that's ginourmus compared to the Node.
> 
> Edit: added PWM remark to NF-A9


Stacker 945, yep.







The Node packs nearly half the power of my stacker, don't let it fool you. Still, the Stacker has 480mm of rads in it and a 1200w and stays much colder.

As for cooler, I gave up. I'm going to seal the GPU and CPU sections off from one another fully, and the CPU is going to get a APX-100. I've already modified the case to make the Fury fit, so no bother for me to do a little more. The cooler should be the maximum height the case allows (taller by 2mm actually), forcing the CPU fan to suck in outside air rather than hot boxing; positive flow should force the hot air out the side. The Node could have benefited greatly from a 120mm fan mount over the CPU, like the RVZ01 has.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I've also recently built a system in a Node 202. No pictures at the moment, though. I have a bit more work to do. I need to replace the cables with custom ones (PSU is modular so no extraneous cables, but the ones I have are too long), and am going to install some internal antennas wince the outer casing is plastic (I had bought some, but missed the fact M.2 uses a different connector than mPCIe). I am also going to upgrade the video card; I was going to do it later, but with its tarting to run in hairdryer mode more now that winter is over, I might do it sooner. In the mean time, case fans maybe.

I have to thank SFN for pointing out some mistakes I made (almost tried to buy a Prolimatech Samuel without realized it was too tall after adding the fan, and forgot H170 was an option instead of Z170 since I won't be overclocking)

Anyways, here's the build:
*CPU*: i5-6500
*MB*: Gigabyte H170-WiFi
*RAM*: 2x 8GB Corsair vengance DDR4-3000
*GPU*: Saphire Radeon HD 7950
*SSD*: 512 GB Samsung 950 Pro
*PSU*: Silverstone Strider 450W
*CPU Cooler*: Cryorig C7
*Case*: Fractal Design Node 202

I do have to say, it's hard to find the HTPC(esqe) case that has both an internal PSU and full height card support off a riser. Most of the cases that looked good were for low profile expansion cards straight off an mATX board, and a few had external power bricks, which I hate.

As mentioned, future plans are to do custom cables, and I am planning on upgrading to a Nano (maybe a Fury, maybe something else)


----------



## -Leopold-

Can anyone Recommend a Case under 10ltrs wich can fit a 120mm or a 240mm rad, sfx psu + 3,5" hdd for a apu system? otherwise i would go with the Silverstone ML06 + Raijintek pallas.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Can anyone Recommend a Case under 10ltrs wich can fit a 120mm or a 240mm rad, sfx psu + 3,5" hdd for a apu system? otherwise i would go with the Silverstone ML06 + Raijintek pallas.


UMX-1 PLUS. It has everything you need, needs small mod for 120mm rad but def room.
This is my modest one. Someone here on ocn fitted a 240 and 120 rad.



http://www.cooltek.de/en/jonsbo/umx
Edit. Sorry its 16L-ish. Just re-read your post.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Can anyone Recommend a Case under 10ltrs wich can fit a 120mm or a 240mm rad, sfx psu + 3,5" hdd for a apu system? otherwise i would go with the Silverstone ML06 + Raijintek pallas.


A sub 10L case that can fit up to 240mm rad? I can't think of any that is possible without modding, but the Node 202 case comes real close at 10.2 liters.

Since you want an APU build you could just use the entire GPU compartment of the case for the radiator and fans, and should fit no problem as long as the total thickness doesn't exceed 75mm. But you'll need to drill holes inside the case in order to mount the radiator and fans in place.


----------



## BirdofPrey

The GPU compartment of the Node 202 has holes for a pair of 120mm fans. I don't know if they are spaced properly for a 240 radiator, but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to screw in at least half of the radiator.
The real problem is the HDD, since the Node 202 doesn't have any spots provisioned for 3.5" drives.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> The GPU compartment of the Node 202 has holes for a pair of 120mm fans. I don't know if they are spaced properly for a 240 radiator, but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to screw in at least half of the radiator.
> The real problem is the HDD, since the Node 202 doesn't have any spots provisioned for 3.5" drives.


They're spaced right for a 240mm, yes.

And correct, no 3.5" slot, but it can handle two 2.5" drives and has a large enough hole for an M.2 on the back of the MB.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're spaced right for a 240mm, yes.
> 
> And correct, no 3.5" slot, but it can handle two 2.5" drives and has a large enough hole for an M.2 on the back of the MB.


They are spaced for 240mm, but depending on the radiator you choose, the area with the ports may interfere either with the I/O panel on the front or the large-ish AC power connector in the back. (Pic for reference) If that happens, you'll have to drill some offset holes to get the radiator to fit completely.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're spaced right for a 240mm, yes.
> 
> And correct, no 3.5" slot, but it can handle two 2.5" drives and has a large enough hole for an M.2 on the back of the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> They are spaced for 240mm, but depending on the radiator you choose, the area with the ports may interfere either with the I/O panel on the front or the large-ish AC power connector in the back. (Pic for reference) If that happens, you'll have to drill some offset holes to get the radiator to fit completely.
Click to expand...

More important would be chopping up the middle separator to even get tubes to it in the first place I'd think.

What you're saying is mostly irrelevant; fans fit fine with the AC adapter there, and just go frame -> fans -> rad with 90* fittings above the rad, one of them a T fitting for a fill port. Problem solved. It's cooling an APU, you don't need a 68mm rad and deltas. A slim rad and/or fans should be fine with a 240.

I'm more interested on where in the hell he'll put a res/pump.


----------



## Jimbags

Just letting you all know corsair sfx psu's are out now, and a 92mm fan too








https://www.ple.com.au/Products/623484/Corsair-SF600-600W-80PLUS-Gold-Modular-SFX-Power-Supply
Come in 450w and 600w


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just letting you all know corsair sfx psu's are out now, and a 92mm fan too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ple.com.au/Products/623484/Corsair-SF600-600W-80PLUS-Gold-Modular-SFX-Power-Supply
> Come in 450w and 600w


Same size as Silverstone ones. Gold rated also. But with a 92mm fan insteas of 80mm like the silverstone :-D


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> A sub 10L case that can fit up to 240mm rad? I can't think of any that is possible without modding, but the Node 202 case comes real close at 10.2 liters.
> 
> Since you want an APU build you could just use the entire GPU compartment of the case for the radiator and fans, and should fit no problem as long as the total thickness doesn't exceed 75mm. But you'll need to drill holes inside the case in order to mount the radiator and fans in place.


Then i need to build myself a case from Lego.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Lian Li TU-100 maybe. Jonsbo C2 is close and can support a 120 or 140mm fan.


----------



## -Leopold-

Some Actual Pictures of my Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10:

Fits an Enermax Liqmax II 240 with a bit of Modding.


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Some Actual Pictures of my Sharkoon SHARK ZONE C10:
> 
> Fits an Enermax Liqmax II 240 with a bit of Modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Digging the paint job. What did you use?


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Digging the paint job. What did you use?


For the GPU first simply hot glue to add this structure/3D-effect, then i painted the glue with yellow spray paint (glossy). For the Case i used only spray paint (except in a few places on the sidepanel)


----------



## Klutz0

Here's a blast from the past for you guys :

Does anyone know if the MSI low-profile GTX 750ti comes with a low-profile bracket?

If it doesn't, does anyone know of a compatible one?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It does. Two in fact - one for VGA and one for the DVI and HDMI. VGA is on a ribbon cable so it can be removed entirely.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I seem to remember the low profile bracket being 2 slots so as to accommodate the VGA port.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Not two slots but two separate brackets. You'll probably be using it like a dual-slot GPU, but that isn't necessarily a requirement.


----------



## Sazexa

Well, the water cooling portion of my little M1 project is almost done. The radiator isn't fitted yet, as I need some more 90 degree fittings. But it's almost done.




















EDIT: I just now realized I mistakenly placed both fittings to the same side of the GPU. I'll correct that soon.


----------



## -Leopold-

looks great!


----------



## jooopaaa

My new ITX rig in scratchbuilded case by me


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new ITX rig in scratchbuilded case by me


Looks amazing! Any build log?


----------



## Ragsters

Looks like the sew silverstone 700w is up on their website! Anyone have any news about anticipated release date?
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=670&area=en


----------



## jooopaaa

No buildlog.. this was builded in hurry, took me around 10 hours.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> No buildlog.. this was builded in hurry, took me around 10 hours.


Whoa... does that include the time building the case? It's pretty amazing either way!


----------



## jooopaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Whoa... does that include the time building the case? It's pretty amazing either way!


thanks man.. I have new project in mind tho, same materials but a bit more futuristic look with some other cool stuff, that one will have a log deff.

The case was build in approx that time. but building the PC in the case itsef took one extra day, since there was PETG-tube benging and other stuff


----------



## hrockh

The super small Dan case should go on KickStarter during this month, hopefully. looking forward to it


----------



## Sazexa

She looked good tonight. So, we had a little photo shoot. ;]







Waiting on the i7-6950X. I've just ordered a 2x 16GB Memory kit, and will be installing that as soon as it arrives.


----------



## soundx98

Very nice. Ncase M1s always look good


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Jonsbo is going to release a new ITX case this month, the VR1. Looks like an FT-03 Mini. Dimensions are about the same but slightly wider and allows for a full ATX power supply and a much taller CPU cooler. Also has two 120mm fans instead of one 140mm.


----------



## Smanci

My next case. Right there.
I just hope they offer a solid side panel, too. Also looks like top intake/bottom exhaust might work better.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> My next case. Right there.
> I just hope they offer a solid side panel, too. Also looks like top intake/bottom exhaust might work better.


Why would you force the hot air down? Seems to me like the case is designed to work relatively well with a bit of help from the laws of physics.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Why would you force the hot air down? Seems to me like the case is designed to work relatively well with a bit of help from the laws of physics.


Hot air goes exactly where you want it to go if there are fans.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Hot air goes exactly where you want it to go if there are fans.


That may be true, but your GPU is going to be pushing hot air out of the top of the case no matter what. If you have a top intake, a pretty fair amount of that air will be recycled, considering your GPU exhaust is right between the vent at the top of the case and that fan. You'd also be forcing hot air through your PSU.

I'm not saying you can't get the air to go where you want it to, more that maybe where you want it to go wouldn't be the best place for it. If that makes sense.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Hot air goes exactly where you want it to go if there are fans.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but your GPU is going to be pushing hot air out of the top of the case no matter what. If you have a top intake, a pretty fair amount of that air will be recycled, considering your GPU exhaust is right between the vent at the top of the case and that fan. You'd also be forcing hot air through your PSU.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't get the air to go where you want it to, more that maybe where you want it to go wouldn't be the best place for it. If that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Most aftermarket GPUs have "vertical" fins that kick the air into the case, not actually exhaust it. Likewise if you have a good PSU, it probably doesn't care about 25-30C air.

It has me interested. I don't have a use for it right now, but I'll remember it.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Woah, really liking that Jonsbo posted.


----------



## Six-Strings

20 liters, I'm not impressed.


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> 20 liters, I'm not impressed.


Consider is about the same size as a node 304 or an ISK600, I just like the looks and orientation better. (Smaller footprint)


----------



## hrockh

If anyone is making their own case that implements a pcie extender, here is a webpage that has all the dimensions you need for said adapter.
http://www.mouser.co.uk/new/3m/3M-PCI-Express-Extender-Assemblies/


----------



## Sazexa

Them start-up temperatures doe. The SSD was actually about 10 (fahrenheit) degrees lower than ambient air when the system first started up, which is kind of strange lol


----------



## wiretap

Temperature sensors really aren't all that accurate.







Speccy is a terrible monitoring program though, since it often interprets readings incorrectly. I would use AIDA64, and you can add an offset to any sensor reading incorrectly.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Temperature sensors really aren't all that accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speccy is a terrible monitoring program though, since it often interprets readings incorrectly. I would use AIDA64, and you can add an offset to any sensor reading incorrectly.


Speccy shows the same temperature as AIDA64 for me. It did the same with my last board, also.


----------



## MrLan

Thought I'd like to join this club.

Recently picked up an NFC Systems S4 Mini.

http://nfc-systems.com/s4-mini/


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLan*
> 
> Thought I'd like to join this club.
> 
> Recently picked up an NFC Systems S4 Mini.
> 
> http://nfc-systems.com/s4-mini/


Nice! Have you built in it already? Did you get a custom powdercoat?


----------



## MrLan

Waiting for most of the parts to come in.

Edit: won't let me upload any pictures.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLan*
> 
> Waiting for most of the parts to come in.
> 
> Edit: won't let me upload any pictures.


Upload them to some other image hosting site and copy the URL like this:

Code:



Code:


[img]http://image-hosting-site-here.com/picture.jpg[/img]

Assuming you're using the basic editor. Rich text editor, no idea, I'm not sure if it will work.


----------



## VS88

Whoa, how come I did not notice this thread?
If my calculations are correct. I could be able to join the club with my Eurocase MC X201 (19,6l)







Thanks if you let me in, no worry if not








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6263969


----------



## Danzle

Today the kickstarter for the DAn A4 starts: https://dan-cases.com/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Today the kickstarter for the DAn A4 starts: https://dan-cases.com/


Just read the mail, looks like its inbound in 5h from now.

The pricing is borderline delusional though.

$230 + $50 tax + $30 guesstimate for shipping = $310 or €280.

Its a nice case, but considering he's kickstarting it, its not even nearly worth what he's asking for it.
I don't get why he thinks his case is worth significantly more than similar niche ITX cases such as the N-CASE or NFC S4-Mini.

If he did an initial run out of his own pocked, that would justify those kinds of prices, but crowdfunding? What a joke.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just read the mail, looks like its inbound in 5h from now.
> 
> The pricing is borderline delusional though.
> 
> $230 + $50 tax + $30 guesstimate for shipping = $310 or €280.
> 
> Its a nice case, but considering he's kickstarting it, its not even nearly worth what he's asking for it.
> I don't get why he thinks his case is worth significantly more than similar niche ITX cases such as the N-CASE or NFC S4-Mini.
> 
> If he did an initial run out of his own pocked, that would justify those kinds of prices, but crowdfunding? What a joke.


The PCIe riser card, without mark up cost, is like $120 alone. So, really, he's charging we'll say $110 for the case itself. After designing, and contracting someone to manufacture, and the cost to run all his over head, it's really not that much for a single person to ask for, and he likely won't be making big bucks. Ask the guy who designed the NCase. The tax is from your (or his) country/province, not him. And $30 shipping international really isn't that bad.


----------



## wiretap

The riser card & cable can be purchased from Digikey for $67 in quantities over 250. Prices from 3M factory direct are $55 each in quantities over 250. Prices when ordering just one are only $87, not $120.

Needless to say, I won't be backing the Kickstarter at the over-inflated pricing. When producing in quantities that these cases would be selling at, the price of the case would actually be cheaper than the riser cable itself. I really don't see production costs being over $135 for the whole thing start to finish, unless he chose a very small manufacturing facility with high prices, or put a target number of total produced units at too low of a number.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The PCIe riser card, without mark up cost, is like $120 alone. So, really, he's charging we'll say $110 for the case itself. After designing, and contracting someone to manufacture, and the cost to run all his over head, it's really not that much for a single person to ask for, and he likely won't be making big bucks. Ask the guy who designed the NCase. The tax is from your (or his) country/province, not him. And $30 shipping international really isn't that bad.


Like @wiretap mentioned, PCI-e risers really don't cost nearly that much when bought in bulk, not even the 3M ones.

If he needs to crowdfund it and still can't get it even close tho similar cases, he's obviously doing something wrong. And the whole tax situation whether it goes to him or my state, is irrelevant, it adds to the price of the case and raises its price compared to the competition.

Like I said before, if he was doing a small run that he funded himself, those prices would be acceptable, but that's not the case.

And the $30 I guessed is for shipping to Belgium, which is a neighboring country to Germany(where the case will ship from). Its most likely going to be more expensive for people overseas, guess we'll see the actual shipping prices 2h from now.


----------



## Sazexa

Well, just placed an order for the Dan Case A4.

Supposedly they'll ship come anytime between October and December. I'm considering using spare parts to make a build and sell it, or keep it and use it as a LAN-box.

I'm also considering a watercooling build, but it might not be possible depending on the height of the Apogee blocks with 90-degree fittings on them.


----------



## rfarmer

I would like to join the club, just got done build a NCase M1 and I am very happy with the results. I just have a mild 4.2 GHz overclock on the cpu and after running OCCT for 90 mins only saw max temps of 45C.

Build:
Ncase M1 v5.0
Intel i5 6600k Skylake
Gigabyte Z170N G1 Gaming 5
MSI GTX 970 OC
2 X 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000 MHz
Samsung SM951 128GB M.2 SSD
OCZ Saber 1000 960GB SSD
Corsair SF450 SFX PSU
EnSourced premium cable set for Corsair SF Series
4 channel pci fan control.

Cooling:
Swiftech Apogee Drive II
BlackIce Nemesis 240GTS
Bitspower Acrylic and Stainless 970 gpu block
FrozenQ M1 NCase Reservoir
2 X Noiseblocker Multi Frame S-Series
Swiftech compression fittings and adapters


----------



## Feimitsu

Ordered a GEEEK A10 Case, received it yesterday, but the package consisted only of cardbox and some really slim foam. Needless to say the case came out broken in the plastic junctions and some cracks on the plexiglass were visible, too.

The materials feel very cheap anyway, so even with proper packaging I wouldn't be very satisfied I guess.

Asked for a full refund, should be coming today.


----------



## cdoublejj

Here are pictures of prepping a Dell Optiplex SFF 755 motherboard for low profile graphics cards.

http://imgur.com/a/2uYrn


----------



## iFreilicht

Why do you have to solder the capacitors on to install a GPU in an Optiplex? Are those capacitors not populated by default or are the stock ones just not powerful enough for 75W of power draw from the slot?


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Why do you have to solder the capacitors on to install a GPU in an Optiplex? Are those capacitors not populated by default or are the stock ones just not powerful enough for 75W of power draw from the slot?


Pretty sure its the same caps, but they're just to tall standing upright. I can be wrong tho!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm finally going to be able to join the SFF community with my case! I just need to wait for parts to water cool everything!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-cases-shipping/0_20
> 
> Dimensions of the case are:
> 
> Height: 32.78cm (327.8mm), length: 36.92cm (369.2mm), width: 16.51cm (165.1mm) = 19.98 liters


Have you received the case yet? How's the quality?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My new ITX rig in scratchbuilded case by me


Do you have a name and dimensions of your custom case? Also any more pics?


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, the water cooling portion of my little M1 project is almost done. The radiator isn't fitted yet, as I need some more 90 degree fittings. But it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just now realized I mistakenly placed both fittings to the same side of the GPU. I'll correct that soon.


Added you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLan*
> 
> Thought I'd like to join this club.
> 
> Recently picked up an NFC Systems S4 Mini.
> 
> http://nfc-systems.com/s4-mini/


Upload pics when you get the chance. THe image uploader is having some problems during certain time of day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> Whoa, how come I did not notice this thread?
> If my calculations are correct. I could be able to join the club with my Eurocase MC X201 (19,6l)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6263969


Added as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Today the kickstarter for the DAn A4 starts: https://dan-cases.com/


I was really looking forward to it but at 230 Euros its out of my budget
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would like to join the club, just got done build a NCase M1 and I am very happy with the results.


Looking good.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Have you received the case yet? How's the quality?


The quality is outstanding! It's on par with case labs but with a thicker aluminum used for the build. I'm thinking of getting a second case because it's so fantastic!


----------



## Sazexa

Does any one, or has seen or built in, the Cerberus by Kimera Industries? It's a 18 liter mATX case, so, it's not too much larger than an NCase. But it supports mATX boards, and with careful planning, multi-radiators, too. I think I'm going to switch over to that, possibly.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Does any one, or has seen or built in, the Cerberus by Kimera Industries? It's a 18 liter mATX case, so, it's not too much larger than an NCase. But it supports mATX boards, and with careful planning, multi-radiators, too. I think I'm going to switch over to that, possibly.


Not sure how you're planning to get one, the funding failed.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Not sure how you're planning to get one, the funding failed.


That is a shame, looks like a pretty cool design.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is a shame, looks like a pretty cool design.


Its looks good at first, until you actually try to configure a system in it, its a case that just demands too much compromise on the components, imo.

Its hardly suitable for a custom loop, and for air cooling it isn't great either. Whether you choose an ATX or SFX PSU requires an entirely different version of the case.

To me it would have been much better if it had the same internal layout as Project mATX, with the exterior of Cerberus. That would've been a cool case.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Not sure how you're planning to get one, the funding failed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is a shame, looks like a pretty cool design.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its looks good at first, until you actually try to configure a system in it, its a case that just demands too much compromise on the components, imo.
> 
> Its hardly suitable for a custom loop, and for air cooling it isn't great either. Whether you choose an ATX or SFX PSU requires an entirely different version of the case.
> 
> To me it would have been much better if it had the same internal layout as Project mATX, with the exterior of Cerberus. That would've been a cool case.


That's a real big bummer that the funding failed. It seemed like the perfect case for what I wanted. I don't really imagine the thermals being much different from my NCase build, but just a slightly larger platform. I don't really care for the layout of the Project mATX, with the PSU going over the motherboard as it does. I didn't really check dimensions but it seems a lot larger, also.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That's a real big bummer that the funding failed. It seemed like the perfect case for what I wanted. I don't really imagine the thermals being much different from my NCase build, but just a slightly larger platform. I don't really care for the layout of the Project mATX, with the PSU going over the motherboard as it does. I didn't really check dimensions but it seems a lot larger, also.


The PSU on project mATX can go in can either go over the motherboard or in front. And doesn't require a different frame to do so.
Its only 1.8L larger. Coming in just under 20L, plenty small for an mATX case.

On top of that it can fit *3 240mm radiators*, and allows for much better airflow.

No matter how you look at it, aside from it being a little larger, its a superior design.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its only 1.8L larger. Coming in just under 20L, plenty small for an mATX case.


It's more than 20 liters, actually.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It's more than 20 liters, actually.


Depends how you calculate it Mr. fussy pants.
Considering its still listed on the front page as 19.981L, I assume most people agree that those dimensions are fine.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Why do you have to solder the capacitors on to install a GPU in an Optiplex? Are those capacitors not populated by default or are the stock ones just not powerful enough for 75W of power draw from the slot?


can not fit dual slot GPU as the caps are are much tall the the slot.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and it's not half bad!!! i found a 65 watt core 2 quad for about $30 USD SHIPPED! the original dual core was 65 watts. i had 4gb of ddr2 800 i got for free. i dropped in a cheap ssd and 5tb hdd and an $11 usb 360 receiver. i have ventilated the case and replaced most of the capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> 
> This slot does indeed go in to the PSU, it cut the PSU temps in half they had to be ATLEAST 90c the caps inside are rated for 105c and they all bulged and leaking. likely not purely due to temps but, also age. it was so hot the out case cover was warm to the touch and the air coming out was rather warm. now only luke war air comes out the slot the is right in front of one of the internal PSU heat sinks so think that is why it helps so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found where that black missing screw i forgot to reinstall goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also need a VGA cover for the old VGA connector.
> 
> i just need a GT 730 or GTX 750 Ti, also wanna embed the wireless controller receiver. cpu never seems to go about high 40s or 50c tops. HDD never really seems to get more than luke warm.


quote to save for later. cdoublejj sff 755 optiplex


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Depends how you calculate it Mr. fussy pants.
> Considering its still listed on the front page as 19.981L, I assume most people agree that those dimensions are fine.


Most people would agree that at the very least, the external dimensions of the case should be used to determine volume, excluding any small projections (like the PCI bracket) and feet. Using that methodology, it stills come in over 20L.

I assume no one has raised any objections because they've taken the dimensions Jeff has given at face value (can't blame them, really). If they'd take the time to measure the case themselves, I think they'd find it's a bit larger than he claims.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Most people would agree that at the very least, the external dimensions of the case should be used to determine volume, excluding any small projections (like the PCI bracket) and feet. Using that methodology, it stills come in over 20L.
> 
> I assume no one has raised any objections because they've taken the dimensions Jeff has given at face value (can't blame them, really). If they'd take the time to measure the case themselves, I think they'd find it's a bit larger than he claims.


Do you own the case? I do (case #4 in black) and here are the external dimensions:

12.91 in. x 14.54 in. x 6.5 in. = 19.99 liters

So before you spew false info, please make sure you are 100% sure.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Do you own the case? I do (case #4 in black) and here are the external dimensions:
> 
> 12.91 in. x 14.54 in. x 6.5 in. = 19.99 liters
> 
> So before you spew false info, please make sure you are 100% sure.


Could you post pics of your case so I can add you to the club?

As for the dimensions, I just used the measurements posted by Jeffinslaw
http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-still-accepting-orders/140#post_24695866

If you're in a good mood, perhaps you can post pictures of the case with a tape measure next to it?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Could you post pics of your case so I can add you to the club?
> 
> As for the dimensions, I just used the measurements posted by Jeffinslaw
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-still-accepting-orders/140#post_24695866
> 
> If you're in a good mood, perhaps you can post pictures of the case with a tape measure next to it?


I will do a large build log with sponsors and my project mAtx
I'm looking forward to entering the club with another case


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Do you own the case? I do (case #4 in black) and here are the external dimensions:
> 
> 12.91 in. x 14.54 in. x 6.5 in. = 19.99 liters
> 
> So before you spew false info, please make sure you are 100% sure.


I do not own the case. Did you actually measure it yourself? Because those are exactly the same dimensions (converted to US/imperial and rounded) that Jeffinslaw gave in his thread. The thing is, you and he both give the height as 327.8mm, yet his own image he posted from his CAD file shows the height as 331mm, _excluding_ the exterior walls:



That would put the real height at around 335mm, which galletabah's own measurements concur with.

Given the evidence, I am 99% sure that the real dimensions put it over 20L, and more likely closer to the 21.36L calculated from galletabah's measurements.


----------



## BoloisBolo

I have to say that it is pretty hard designing a case to fit what you wanted under certain constraints ( having done two already). But looking over the hardforum post I have to say that overlooking the actual outer dimensions of the case is a big oversight, knowing full well the thickness of the material you would be using. I do like Project Matx, the couple mm added by the case thickness is next to nill in terms of height in my OP.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I do not own the case. Did you actually measure it yourself? Because those are exactly the same dimensions (converted to US/imperial and rounded) that Jeffinslaw gave in his thread. The thing is, you and he both give the height as 327.8mm, yet his own image he posted from his CAD file shows the height as 331mm, _excluding_ the exterior walls:
> 
> 
> 
> That would put the real height at around 335mm, which galletabah's own measurements concur with.
> 
> Given the evidence, I am 99% sure that the real dimensions put it over 20L, and more likely closer to the 21.36L calculated from galletabah's measurements.





Those are his CAD drawings from his very first draft if I'm not mistaken (dated 2013). In any case, I made measurements after finishing all the programs I had to launch for our company and my measurements are a little bigger than advertised.

332.5 mm x 371 mm x 167 mm = 20.6 liters

Still within 20 liters I guess, but definitely not over 21 liters. I'm sure there will be cases smaller than mine and maybe bigger than mine considering that manufacturing tolerances are not that tight since it isn't a critical piece of machinery.

Here are some pics for reference:


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Could you post pics of your case so I can add you to the club?
> 
> As for the dimensions, I just used the measurements posted by Jeffinslaw
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-still-accepting-orders/140#post_24695866
> 
> If you're in a good mood, perhaps you can post pictures of the case with a tape measure next to it?


I hope the pics I posted above are good enough!


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Those are his CAD drawings from his very first draft if I'm not mistaken (dated 2013).


He posted that three months ago. It'd be strange to be working off an out-of-date, three year old file, no?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> In any case, I made measurements after finishing all the programs I had to launch for our company and my measurements are a little bigger than advertised.
> 
> 332.5 mm x 371 mm x 167 mm = 20.6 liters


And for the record, Jeffinslaw's given dimensions:
Quote:


> 327.8mm x 369.2mm x 165.1mm = 19.98L


Is there a reason you measured it without the side panels on? Do they not count for some reason? It's 2mm thick aluminum, IIRC, so that adds 4mm to the width if we include them, putting the volume at 21.1L according to your measurements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Still within 20 liters I guess, but definitely not over 21 liters. I'm sure there will be cases smaller than mine and maybe bigger than mine considering that manufacturing tolerances are not that tight since it isn't a critical piece of machinery.


You're suggesting that the cases have the potential to be several millimeters out of spec (+/-5mm, apparently, in the case of depth height), which is pretty unacceptable, even for something that isn't a "critical piece of machinery." Millimeters matter for a PC case - particularly an SFF case. It's not the kind of accusation against a manufacturer (Sliger Designs, in this case) that you want to make lightly.

I'm not sure why you're so intent on defending Jeff's clearly fudged dimensions, honestly, except I guess to qualify as a rather arbitrarily-defined "SFF" case and be included in this "club." I don't honestly care that much, either, and if the OP wants to exercise his discretion to include it, I don't have a problem with that. But let's be honest, please, and not try to mislead people about the fundamental physical properties of an object.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> He posted that three months ago. It'd be strange to be working off an out-of-date, three year old file, no?


He did say that he sent over his original cad drawings to the manufacturer and the ones he has left are from his original drawings. You can look for the discussion on Project MATX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> And for the record, Jeffinslaw's given dimensions:
> Is there a reason you measured it without the side panels on? Do they not count for some reason? It's 2mm thick aluminum, IIRC, so that adds 4mm to the width if we include them, putting the volume at 21.1L according to your measurements.


The thickest place of the case was the corners so I figured I'd measure there. As for the side panels they do not sit completely on top of the case as they have to slide in since the sides are recessed. I can take measurements again, and take a picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> You're suggesting that the cases have the potential to be several millimeters out of spec (+/-5mm, apparently, in the case of depth), which is pretty unacceptable, even for something that isn't a "critical piece of machinery." Millimeters matter for a PC case - particularly an SFF case. It's not the kind of accusation against a manufacturer (Sliger Designs, in this case) that you want to make lightly).


Why don't you try and measure the different cases out there in the wild, take my FT03 and my brothers FT03 (silverstone), we made measurements and they are not 100% the same (They're off by a mm or 2 here and there). It's not an accusation, every manufacturing process has tolerances allowed in the manufacturing process and the standard is +/- 5% (I'm sure there are tighter tolerances for other industries). Maybe you don't know that there are tolerances in manufacturing and it has something to do with costs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're so intent on defending Jeff's clearly fudged dimensions, honestly, except I guess to qualify as a rather arbitrarily-defined "SFF" case and be included in this "club." I don't honestly care that much, either, and if the OP wants to exercise his discretion to include it, I don't have a problem with that. But let's be honest, please, and not try to mislead people about the fundamental physical properties of an object.


Maybe I should ask you why you're so intent on being obtuse? How about getting off your high horse? If you don't care so much then why are you so keen on picking on the case? Hey if the OP wants to remove the case so be it. It's still a great case! Where am I misleading people when i gave measurements of my case?

In any case, it's pointless talking to you and a waste of my energy, I'll just send in requests by the OP and let him decide what he wants to do!


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> He did say that he sent over his original cad drawings to the manufacturer and the ones he has left are from his original drawings.


So he never updated his own CAD files beyond the original 3-year old ones? Or he lost or deleted the newer files? I don't get what you're saying. In any case, he presented the images he posted as representative of the current dimensions, and has never claimed that they were old or incorrect, so I don't know where you're coming up with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The thickest place of the case was the corners so I figured I'd measure there. As for the side panels they do not sit completely on top of the case as they have to slide in since the sides are recessed.


No idea what you're saying. The side panels clearly sit on the outer flanges of the chassis from all the images of the case I've seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Maybe I should ask you why you're so intent on being obtuse? How about getting off your high horse? If you don't care so much then why are you so keen on picking on the case?


Well, you did start this by claiming that I was "spewing false info." You can't say that and not expect me to back up my claim. Which I have, as we've established. Your own measurements back up my claim: I said the case is larger than 20L, which it is, and which you've confirmed. How about not being so eager to throw baseless insults?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> So he never updated his own CAD files beyond the original 3-year old ones? Or he lost or deleted the newer files? I don't get what you're saying. In any case, he presented the images he posted as representative of the current dimensions, and has never claimed that they were old or incorrect, so I don't know where you're coming up with that.
> No idea what you're saying. The side panels clearly sit on the outer flanges of the chassis from all the images of the case I've seen.
> Well, you did start this by claiming that I was "spewing false info." You can't say that and not expect me to back up my claim. Which I have, as we've established. Your own measurements back up my claim: I said the case is larger than 20L, which it is, and which you've confirmed. How about not being so eager to throw baseless insults?


I will re-measure the case with the doors "on" to update my case dimensions,

To be clear, the reason I said your being obtuse is because you do not seem to understand the topic about manufacturing tolerances (all cases having lightly different dimensions). I should have been more clear about that instead of putting together multiple questions and statements at one go. Also don't get why you still need to get on a high horse to make a point.

I digress, you are right that the case is a little larger than 20 liters externally but I'm sure the other cases that say they are 20 liters also exceed that after painting specially powder coating (standard thickness is 1-3 mm or 30-80 microns,) such as this case since most measurements are made when the case is drawn without painting taken into account.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> To be clear, the reason I said your being obtuse is because you do not seem to understand the topic about manufacturing tolerances (all cases having lightly different dimensions).


I have no problem comprehending manufacturing tolerances, and if it were only 1-2mm out I might understand. But +/- 5mm? By your own measurements, it's _several millimeters_ larger in _every_ dimension. You expect me to believe that's because of "tolerances?" That's bull**** and you know it. If that were true, the case couldn't even be assembled. Consider the side panels: they screw directly into the chassis flanges at all four edges, right? If the tolerances on the chassis were out by 5mm in height or depth, the screw holes would be miles off and you would never be able to attach them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I digress, you are right that the case is a little larger than 20 liters externally but I'm sure the other cases that say they are 20 liters also exceed that after painting specially powder coating (standard thickness is 1-3 mm or 30-80 microns,) such as this case since most measurements are made when the case is drawn without painting taken into account.


30 microns is 0.03mm, not 3mm.

You're really grasping at straws here, honestly.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I have no problem comprehending manufacturing tolerances, and if it were only 1-2mm out I might understand. But +/- 5mm? By your own measurements, it's _several millimeters_ larger in _every_ dimension. You expect me to believe that's because of "tolerances?" That's bull**** and you know it. If that were true, the case couldn't even be assembled. Consider the side panels: they screw directly into the chassis flanges at all four edges, right? If the tolerances on the chassis were out by 5mm in height or depth, the screw holes would be miles off and you would never be able to attach them.
> 30 microns is 0.03mm, not 3mm.
> 
> You're really grasping at straws here, honestly.


So what's wrong with my measurements, I posted pics to prove it right? The likely culrpit is because the measurements you're relying on is with powder coating added to that (correction on thickness below). Case in point, when my new outer shell arrived (defective bars in front) I had to dis-assemble and re-assemble the case and I had issues fitting the replacement part because they were not completely aligned. I had to sand down certain parts for it to fit and force in the screw so it would fit. So obviously the tolerances are not 100% perfect and so it shouldn't since there is always that error.

Sorry combined both measurements, here's the actual:

1. 2 to 3 mm standard for optimum mechanicals.

2. AAMA specifies coating film thickness not less than 30 microns, and British standard 40 microns above, powder coat supplier specifies 60-80 microns.

3. 60-80m microns is a general target or minimum that is used.

That would mean if they used the general target of 0 6 mm (6 microns) to 0.8 mm (8 microns) that would add at least 1.2 mm to 1.6 mm to all dimensions. Now if they used thicker powder coating that would add even more to the external dimensions.

0.6 microns to 0.8 microns is only 0.06 mm to 0.08 mm. Now if they used the 2-3 mm standard then there would be a difference but if they used the 60 to 80 microns very small nearly negligible.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> That would mean if they used the general target of 0.6 mm (6 microns) that would add at least 1.2 mm to all dimensions.


You're still off by a factor of ten. 120 microns is 0.12mm. That's insignificant for what we're discussing.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> You're still off by a factor of ten. 120 microns is 0.12mm. That's insignificant for what we're discussing.


Oops yup you're correct on that, but the whole point about the tolerances is the example i gave when I couldn't fit the part replacement properly without me sanding down and even having to remove the powder coat on a certain part. I sanded down a very thick portion for the bare metal to show, I'd say I sanded down at least 1mm and I had to force it in to fit the new part to the old parts I had.

I could even show the picture of where I sanded down the part (rear panel where the PCI meets with the bottom part of the shell). with the paint. I couldn't align it to fit into the guide hole and the 2 screws, so I sanded that down to where you could see metal and they were finally able to fit in.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Oops yup you're correct on that, but the whole point about the tolerances is the example i gave when I couldn't fit the part replacement properly without me sanding down and even having to remove the powder coat on a certain part. I sanded down a very thick portion for the bare metal to show, I'd say I sanded down at least 1mm and I had to force it in to fit the new part to the old parts I had.


Okay, but you're missing the point I'm making: there is a discrepancy of _five millimeters_ between the depth (*edit: height*) Jeffinslaw gives for the case, and the depth as you measured it. If it were that much off because of sloppy tolerances, the screw holes for the side panels would never line up. Sanding isn't going to help with that. So either: 1.) you've measured it wrong, or 2.) the dimensions as Jeffinslaw give them are wrong. I'll let you decide.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Okay, but you're missing the point I'm making: there is a discrepancy of _five millimeters_ between the depth Jeffinslaw gives for the case, and the depth as you measured it. If it were that much off because of sloppy tolerances, the screw holes for the side panels would never line up. Sanding isn't going to help with that. So either: 1.) you've measured it wrong, or 2.) the dimensions as Jeffinslaw give them are wrong. I'll let you decide.


How did I measure the length and depth wrong when the pictures show it right? I agree that I need to re-measure the thickness with the doors on and that's it. Maybe the tape measure is inaccurate, I know its not caliper accurate, so there's definitely error there. As for the screws not fitting why wouldn't it fit?The holes are on a different axis as where the depth is. Depth is Z Axis and the holes for the side panels are on the X Axis. The Z axis is affected by up to 4 mm if they used 1 to 2 mm thick powder coat (2 mm for the front and back of the case with respect to depth) externally only. The screw holes on the other hand would not be affected by the Z axis at all.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> How did I measure the length and depth wrong when the pictures show it right? I agree that I need to re-measure the thickness with the doors on and that's it.


I'm not saying you measured wrong. I've never said that. My original claim is that the case is larger than Jeffinslaw claims it is, and _your measurements support my claim_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> As for the screws not fitting why wouldn't it fit?The holes are on a different axis as where the depth is. Depth is Z Axis and the holes for the side panels are on the X Axis.


I count eight screws on the side panel, two on each of the four chassis flanges at either side. Obviously, if the chassis tolerances are out by more than a millimeter or two in height or depth, those screw holes aren't going to line up with the ones on the side panel. If the depth is out, the screws at the front and back edges will be too far apart to line up with the ones in the side panel, and the same with height.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The Z axis is affected by up to 4 mm if they used 1 to 2 mm thick powder coat (2 mm for the front and back of the case with respect to depth) externally only. The screw holes on the other hand would not be affected by the Z axis at all.


Where are you getting this "1 to 2 mm thick powder coat" from? I thought we just went over this. It's in the 60-80 micron range, right? That's 0.06 - 0.08mm, which is totally irrelevant to the scale we're talking about. *edit:* I looked it up, and standard thickness for "functional" powder coat is in the range of 10 mils, which is 0.001", or ~0.25mm. That's a little more, but still basically irrelevant.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I'm not saying you measured wrong. I've never said that. My original claim is that the case is larger than Jeffinslaw claims it is, and _your measurements support my claim_.
> I count eight screws on the side panel, two on each of the four chassis flanges at either side. Obviously, if the chassis tolerances are out by more than a millimeter or two in height or depth, those screw holes aren't going to line up with the ones on the side panel. If the depth is out, the screws at the front and back edges will be too far apart to line up with the ones in the side panel, and the same with height.
> Where are you getting this "1 to 2 mm thick powder coat" from? I thought we just went over this. It's in the 60-80 micron range, right? That's 0.06 - 0.08mm, which is totally irrelevant to the scale we're talking about.
> 
> Seriously, one of of is being obtuse now, and it's not me.


I just said "IF" they use, which I believe they did because I just sanded down a very thick portion of my case so it would fit when I re-assembled it. I had to sand it down longer (It took me 1-2 minutes to do it with 400 grit sandpaper) than I normally sand down my other builds with typical paint.

You don't get it, the screw holes will still be the same before it was painted and after it was painted since it's dimensions are based from the frame within and not the outside dimensions which would be most affected "IF" the powder coat was 1 to 2 mm thick (which I believe is). The paint feels thinner inside than it is outside because sanding the inside part of the case was easier and faster versus the outside.

I'm getting tired trying to explain and we've derailed this thread enough...

So let's get back on topic! What SFF case do you have or are you working on?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just said "IF" they use, which I believe they did because I just sanded down a very thick portion of my case so it would fit when I re-assembled it. I had to sand it down longer (It took me 1-2 minutes to do it with 400 grit sandpaper) than I normally sand down my other builds with typical paint.
> 
> You don't get it, the screw holes will still be the same before it was painted and after it was painted since it's dimensions are based from the frame within and not the outside dimensions which would be most affected "IF" the powder coat was 1 to 2 mm thick (which I believe is). The paint feels thinner inside than it is outside because sanding the inside part of the case was easier and faster versus the outside.


I think we're talking past eachother.

Forget the powder coating. We both agree that it's irrelevant.

Look at this image. Imagine if the frame of the case - the internal chassis - were 5mm taller than it's supposed to be, due to being out of tolerance. What happens? The top flange will be higher up, and the screw holes along the top flange will no longer line up with the ones in the side panel, right? This is what I've been saying.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> I think we're talking past eachother.
> 
> Forget the powder coating. We both agree that it's irrelevant.
> 
> Look at this image. Imagine if the frame of the case - the internal chassis - were 5mm taller than it's supposed to be, due to being out of tolerance. What happens? The top flange will be higher up, and the screw holes along the top flange will no longer line up with the ones in the side panel, right? This is what I've been saying.


I understand what you're trying to say I was just going about it from the point of the paint changing the overall external dimensions. Without paint there is still the possibility that the dimension change could happen at the outer edges only while keeping the internal dimensions the same. How, when the case is folded, it's made from 1 pice ALU and it is folded to form the shell. Now the changes could be 0.5 mm here and there but not 5mm difference.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I understand what you're trying to say I was just going about it from the point of the paint changing the overall external dimensions. Without paint there is still the possibility that the dimension change could happen at the outer edges only while keeping the internal dimensions the same. How, when the case is folded, it's made from 1 pice ALU and it is folded to form the shell. Now the changes could be 0.5 mm here and there but not 5mm difference.


So you agree then that the measurements of the actual case, as you've taken them, don't match Jeffinslaw's stated dimensions for the case, and that poor tolerances could not possibly account for the discrepancy?

So what then does account for the discrepancy? Without any other plausible explanation, the only conclusion I can draw is that Jeffinslaw's stated dimensions are in fact wrong and the case is larger than he claims. Would you agree with that?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> So you agree then that the measurements of the actual case, as you've taken them, don't match Jeffinslaw's stated dimensions for the case, and that poor tolerances could not possibly account for the discrepancy?
> 
> So what then does account for the discrepancy? Without any other plausible explanation, the only conclusion I can draw is that Jeffinslaw's stated dimensions are in fact wrong and the case is larger than he claims. Would you agree with that?


Give it up, your basing everything on a drawing made in 2013. Even if he posted it 3 months ago it doesn't negate the fact that it wasn't the designs he sent in to the manufacturer.

Let's just move on since I've lost taste to discuss this any further.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Give it up, your basing everything on a drawing made in 2013. Even if he posted it 3 months ago it doesn't negate the fact that it wasn't the designs he sent in to the manufacturer.


No... I'm basing it on _your own measurements_:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> 332.5 mm x 371 mm x 167 mm = 20.6 liters
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Still within 20 liters I guess, but definitely not over 21 liters. I'm sure there will be cases smaller than mine and maybe bigger than mine considering that manufacturing tolerances are not that tight since it isn't a critical piece of machinery.
> 
> Here are some pics for reference:


Compared to Jeffinslaw's claimed dimensions:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I've posted the dimensions several times between my build log and my artisan thread lol, once again they are:
> 
> Exact dimensions are: Height: 32.78cm (327.8mm), length: 36.92cm (369.2mm), width: 16.51cm (165.1mm). In inches, that is 12.91in x 14.54in x 6.5in (H x L x W).
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


How do you explain the difference? It's too much (+5mm) to be the result of being out of tolerance or powder coating, as we've established already.

*The fact is, Jeff claims the case is smaller than it is in reality - and even markets it as such ("under 20 liters"). That is factually wrong, and your own measurements prove it*.

Look, I've made the case as clearly as I can at this point. If you can't understand it, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Give it up, your basing everything on a drawing made in 2013. Even if he posted it 3 months ago it doesn't negate the fact that it wasn't the designs he sent in to the manufacturer.
> 
> Let's just move on since I've lost taste to discuss this any further.


That is not true. The drawing that was posted by @subtec was posted in [H] and Jeff specifically said that it was the most current drawing from the same model that he gave to the manufacturers. He only posted those to disprove Necere who found out that the components that are claimed to fit in the Project mATX can't fit in the volume that is advertised:



Jeff advertises 70mm of space for a top radiator and five slots. That is both correct, but that already puts the height to 329.905mm, not including panels and clearance for the GPU. The advertised height for the case is 327.8mm. Manufacturing tolerances for sheet metal bend-to-bend dimensions is usually 0.25mm. It is absolutely clear that Jeff is not giving out the correct dimensions of the case, there is no way around it.

This is certainly better than the dimensions being correct and the advertised parts not fitting, but it is still false advertising, and even after this was pointed out to him, he didn't change it. I understand this is being done to stay below the magical 20L mark, but it's a very shady move to make. He could've just said it was a mistake, but after a lot of arguing, it has to be assumed that this false advertising is a willingly done to put his product in a better light. I don't have to tell you that that's illegal and competitors could sue him for it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> No... I'm basing it on _your own measurements_:
> Compared to Jeffinslaw's claimed dimensions:
> How do you explain the difference? It's too much (+5mm) to be the result of being out of tolerance or powder coating, as we've established already.
> 
> *The fact is, Jeff claims the case is smaller than it is in reality - and even markets it as such ("under 20 liters"). That is factually wrong, and your own measurements prove it*.
> 
> Look, I've made the case as clearly as I can at this point. If you can't understand it, I don't know what to tell you.


I already told you that the case is bigger than 20 liters right (A few posts ago - or am I so tired that I'm missing things?)? I just said my case wasn't 21.1 liters as you said. I don't care where the difference lies. If the error is with Jeff then it is.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I already told you that the case is bigger than 20 liters right


Yes you did, when you measured it. But then you proceeded to make excuses for why it was larger - tolerances and powder coating - which I then had to refute. And then at the end rather than just agree, you brought up the CAD image again for some unknown reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just said my case wasn't 21.1 liters as you said. I don't care where the difference lies. If the error is with Jeff then it is.


Measure it with the panels on, then we can say what the actual volume is.

And yes, the "error" is with Jeff, but for some reason you've been extremely persistent about defending him.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> That is not true. The drawing that was posted by @subtec was posted in [H] and Jeff specifically said that it was the most current drawing from the same model that he gave to the manufacturers. He only posted those to disprove Necere who found out that the components that are claimed to fit in the Project mATX can't fit in the volume that is advertised:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff advertises 70mm of space for a top radiator and five slots. That is both correct, but that already puts the height to 329.905mm, not including panels and clearance for the GPU. The advertised height for the case is 327.8mm. Manufacturing tolerances for sheet metal bend-to-bend dimensions is usually 0.25mm. It is absolutely clear that Jeff is not giving out the correct dimensions of the case, there is no way around it.
> 
> This is certainly better than the dimensions being correct and the advertised parts not fitting, but it is still false advertising, and even after this was pointed out to him, he didn't change it. I understand this is being done to stay below the magical 20L mark, but it's a very shady move to make. He could've just said it was a mistake, but after a lot of arguing, it has to be assumed that this false advertising is a willingly done to put his product in a better light. I don't have to tell you that that's illegal and competitors could sue him for it.


Well it's interesting that he said that, in the Project MATX thread (or was it his sponsored thread?) when they were asking him about drawings I remember him saying that he no longer has the drawings he sent to the manufacturer and the ones he has are from the original renders prior to revisions made. I don't want to put words in his mouth, but I could be remembering from old conversations/PMs. I could be the one in error there.

Shouldn't the buyers sue him since they are the ones affected for false advertising? Which competitors would sue him for making a custom case (I ask because I wouldn't know if a false advertising claim by a case maker would work since it doesn't affect them directly but the buyer - I could be wrong but I'm asking a legit question here)?

I agree then that it is wrong to say it's 20 liters when the product doesn't match up with the dimensions he gave.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Yes you did, when you measured it. But then you proceeded to make excuses for why it was larger - tolerances and powder coating - which I then had to refute. And then at the end rather than just agree, you brought up the CAD image again for some unknown reason.
> Measure it with the panels on, then we can say what the actual volume is.
> 
> And yes, the "error" is with Jeff, but for some reason you've been extremely persistent about defending him.


I never said, stop saying Jeffinslaw is wrong at all (If it is implied I never meant to), I'm just saying my case isn't 21.1 liters (which I will re-measure again including panels). The reason I brought up the CAD image is because you base the measurements there and I base my measurements on my actual case - if that makes any sense at all. To try and clarify, the reason I brought that up is because my understanding of the drawing you raise (which I thought was not the most current) and is based on a discussion from memory (either on project MATX thread or sponsored thread or his artisan thread - which is wrong considering what was raise by IFreilicht - man that name is hard to spell) over at the buyers thread about the most recent drawings not being available so we took him at his word.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well it's interesting that he said that, in the Project MATX thread (or was it his sponsored thread?) when they were asking him about drawings I remember him saying that he no longer has the drawings he sent to the manufacturer and the ones he has are from the original renders prior to revisions made. I don't want to put words in his mouth, but I could be remembering from old conversations/PMs. I could be the one in error there.


That certainly is interesting. I didn't follow the artisan thread too closely.
Quote:


> Shouldn't the buyers sue him since they are the ones affected for false advertising? Which competitors would sue him for making a custom case (I ask because I wouldn't know if a false advertising claim by a case maker would work since it doesn't affect them directly but the buyer - I could be wrong but I'm asking a legit question here)?


Well, they could as well, but competitors that sell cases in the same field could sue on the basis of the false advertising giving him a competitive advantage. For example, (and this really only an example, nobdoy ever said something like this will happen, I use it because it lends itself well as an example), Kimera Industries have an mATX case that is advertised to fit multiple GPUs and multiple radiators and be SFF by the <20L rule. In theory, they could sue Jeff for the money they lost because their kickstarter wasn't successful.

Of course, they'd have to bring forward enough evidence that people were buying Project mATX and were thus driven away from buying a Cerberus on the basis of the former being 20L, but as Jeff only sold 25 cases, that would not be a convincing argument.

I don't think there should be any lawsuits in this situation, it's far too trivial for such a drastic measure.
Quote:


> I agree then that it is wrong to say it's 20 liters when the product doesn't match up with the dimensions he gave.


Good. Personally, I'd like this to be fixed but I don't really want to message the mods and accuse Jeff like that, it just seems like the wrong thing to do. Oh well, it's not like any harm was done, really.


----------



## Sazexa

So guys, I love my NCase. But it's not "ricey" enough for me, I think.









I'm also considering jumping up from ITX to mATX. Simple because ITX X99 is quite... Limited. One board, limited CPU cooler compatbility with Narrow ILM.

So I'm shopping around for cases, just to see what my options are. Does anyone know of a case that can meet the following criteria?


Fits at least one 2.5" and one 3.5" drive
Has support for 2x 240mm radiators (Or rather, 480mm of radiator space)
Has either a place to mount a DDC pump and reservoir, or 5.25" bays for pump/res combinations
Has a window
Preferably pretty good/decent construction
White or Red LED for power
As compact as possible for these components.
I dabbled with the idea of the Corsair 350D for a bit. As at first, it seems like it would fit everything. But, to fit a top 240mm radiator I lose one of the 5.25" bays I believe. And to fit the front 240mm radiator, I'd lose the HDD's and SSD mounting location. I could maybe use the rear 120mm fan location as a mount for a pump/reservoir. I wanted to use one of those 5.25" res/pump combos, but, I'd need that location to mount my 3.5" and 2.5" SSD.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I agree that I need to re-measure the thickness with the doors on and that's it.


So are you going to re-measure it with the panels on, or not?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So guys, I love my NCase. But it's not "ricey" enough for me, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also considering jumping up from ITX to mATX. Simple because ITX X99 is quite... Limited. One board, limited CPU cooler compatbility with Narrow ILM.
> 
> So I'm shopping around for cases, just to see what my options are. Does anyone know of a case that can meet the following criteria?
> 
> 
> Fits at least one 2.5" and one 3.5" drive
> Has support for 2x 240mm radiators (Or rather, 480mm of radiator space)
> Has either a place to mount a DDC pump and reservoir, or 5.25" bays for pump/res combinations
> Has a window
> Preferably pretty good/decent construction
> White or Red LED for power
> As compact as possible for these components.
> I dabbled with the idea of the Corsair 350D for a bit. As at first, it seems like it would fit everything. But, to fit a top 240mm radiator I lose one of the 5.25" bays I believe. And to fit the front 240mm radiator, I'd lose the HDD's and SSD mounting location. I could maybe use the rear 120mm fan location as a mount for a pump/reservoir. I wanted to use one of those 5.25" res/pump combos, but, I'd need that location to mount my 3.5" and 2.5" SSD.


Have you thought about Phanteks Evolv mATX? Not the most compact, but not huge either.
230 mm x 450 mm x 400 mm (W x H x D)

Lot's of watercooling support, dual radiators, res and pump mounts. Plenty of drive mounts and also has a 5.25 bay in back, so you still have the function without it showing on the front. Solid aluminum construction.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Have you thought about Phanteks Evolv mATX? Not the most compact, but not huge either.
> 230 mm x 450 mm x 400 mm (W x H x D)
> 
> Lot's of watercooling support, dual radiators, res and pump mounts. Plenty of drive mounts and also has a 5.25 bay in back, so you still have the function without it showing on the front. Solid aluminum construction.


I haven't looked into it much. But if they made a Evolv mATX TG, I'd buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> So are you going to re-measure it with the panels on, or not?


Yup I will, over the weekend. Pretty busy at work right now with our move to a new site!


----------



## BoloisBolo

Id like to officially join with my custom case Project Chrome Leopard.








Build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1591388/scratch-build-project-chrome-leopard-10l


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know if there is any stronger low profile card than the 750 ti? Been waiting for something a little stronger than my 750 ti for my L3 case


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know if there is any stronger low profile card than the 750 ti? Been waiting for something a little stronger than my 750 ti for my L3 case


Unfortunately, I'm quite sure there aren't any.


----------



## Blze001

I modded my Hadron Air to use an SFX power supply last night!



'Murica approved.

Much quieter. I put the full picture journey in the Hadron owner's club thread.


----------



## ivoryg37

^nice work! I wish there was a way to install an sfx PSU in the hadron without removing the drive cages. I turned my hadron into a plex server so that I could stuff it in the closet because of the sound


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=477

Anyone interested JonnyGURU just did a review on the SF600, says basically Platinum efficiency.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know if there is any stronger low profile card than the 750 ti? Been waiting for something a little stronger than my 750 ti for my L3 case


Would Gigabyte's newly announced GTX 1070 Mini be something that might work?

EDIT: Nope I'm an idjit. I forgot "low profile" can mean one of at least three things lol.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> Would Gigabyte's newly announced GTX 1070 Mini be something that might work?
> 
> EDIT: Nope I'm an idjit. I forgot "low profile" can mean one of at least three things lol.


lol I was just about to comment on that, Gigabyte looks like a nice card and I was glad they did an itx 1070. I looked the other day for low profile cards and couldn't find anything more powerful than the MSI 750Ti, nVidia completely skipped them with the 900 series. Seems they are a dying breed.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> lol I was just about to comment on that, Gigabyte looks like a nice card and I was glad they did an itx 1070. I looked the other day for low profile cards and couldn't find anything more powerful than the MSI 750Ti, nVidia completely skipped them with the 900 series. Seems they are a dying breed.


Actually GALAX sells a low profile GTX 950 but it's in the Japanese market only. :-/


----------



## ivoryg37

Wow, I wonder how I can get my hands on that. It seems to be about 7 inches, just about an inch clearance in a L3 Itx case. I need that, but too bad the price is too high for me


----------



## d0mini

Hey, I would like to join this club with my water-cooled M1!

It's been two months since I first saw this case and saw how much potential it had, one month since I first received it, and now it's been a good 24 hours since the completion of my first custom water-cooled build. This is a long one, so I'll spoiler it to save some people the bandwidth!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Save for the glorious reservoir it doesn't look much different, until you look inside...



I'm using a PE 240 rad, along with EK's Supremacy Evo CPU & universal VGA blocks.



The efficiency of space in this case is just unreal, it is perfect. I love how Necere thought to make two different locations for the power cord to go, as otherwise it would prevent the radiator from fitting. So much thought went into this, and to see such a small-scale project succeed like this is just amazing.



Just look at how tight that tubing is. Needless to say, as a first-timer putting this together terrified me, and still does.











Speaking of terrifying, here is the lower section, where the loop connects to the pump, the GPU block, and then goes back over to the radiator. To say this was difficult to put together would be an understatement. I needed to have a fan underneath the VRM section of the GPU or else there would be no active cooling for them, and so the pump had to be on the left side, which led to the intricate arrangement you see before you.



I'm hiding nothing with this one. Here's the pump. It's a DDC 3.2 PWM, and if it looks like it isn't screwed down to anything, that's because it isn't. This was, unfortunately, the only way I could make it fit while still being able to close the case panel. I got this pump as I was worried about space constraints, but now I'm thinking I could get away with a custom-top version and then be able to use compression fittings as opposed to the built-in barbs. Maybe then I could actually secure the thing properly! Despite no screws attaching it, it is very much stuck in that position, and for now at least is not moving anywhere.



Here's a picture of the full loop. There are some very long runs to get from the reservoir to the pump, and then from the GPU to the radiator.



I initially thought these could be done around the side of the GPU, between it and the side panel. This is why I couldn't do something like that with this build, and why I had to go with a universal GPU block instead of a full-cover one. If this was a standard-height GPU, these things would be possible, but that is for another time.



For those scrolling by though, here's a picture of the finished product, in all its glory:



And That, is why I love the Ncase M1.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hey, I would like to join this club with my water-cooled M1!
> 
> It's been two months since I first saw this case and saw how much potential it had, one month since I first received it, and now it's been a good 24 hours since the completion of my first custom water-cooled build. This is a long one, so I'll spoiler it to save some people the bandwidth!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save for the glorious reservoir it doesn't look much different, until you look inside...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a PE 240 rad, along with EK's Supremacy Evo CPU & universal VGA blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> The efficiency of space in this case is just unreal, it is perfect. I love how Necere thought to make two different locations for the power cord to go, as otherwise it would prevent the radiator from fitting. So much thought went into this, and to see such a small-scale project succeed like this is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how tight that tubing is. Needless to say, as a first-timer putting this together terrified me, and still does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of terrifying, here is the lower section, where the loop connects to the pump, the GPU block, and then goes back over to the radiator. To say this was difficult to put together would be an understatement. I needed to have a fan underneath the VRM section of the GPU or else there would be no active cooling for them, and so the pump had to be on the left side, which led to the intricate arrangement you see before you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hiding nothing with this one. Here's the pump. It's a DDC 3.2 PWM, and if it looks like it isn't screwed down to anything, that's because it isn't. This was, unfortunately, the only way I could make it fit while still being able to close the case panel. I got this pump as I was worried about space constraints, but now I'm thinking I could get away with a custom-top version and then be able to use compression fittings as opposed to the built-in barbs. Maybe then I could actually secure the thing properly! Despite no screws attaching it, it is very much stuck in that position, and for now at least is not moving anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the full loop. There are some very long runs to get from the reservoir to the pump, and then from the GPU to the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought these could be done around the side of the GPU, between it and the side panel. This is why I couldn't do something like that with this build, and why I had to go with a universal GPU block instead of a full-cover one. If this was a standard-height GPU, these things would be possible, but that is for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> For those scrolling by though, here's a picture of the finished product, in all its glory:
> 
> 
> 
> And That, is why I love the Ncase M1.


I also have a watercooled M1 and I love it, but it does have some limitations. One of which is GPU width. I have a MSI GTX 970 with a Bitspower block and it just fits, the block actually just touches the side of the case. I am getting ready to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and I will definitely be using a reference style card so I don't have width issues.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I also have a watercooled M1 and I love it, but it does have some limitations. One of which is GPU width. I have a MSI GTX 970 with a Bitspower block and it just fits, the block actually just touches the side of the case. I am getting ready to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and I will definitely be using a reference style card so I don't have width issues.


My next GPU will be reference as well, as long as they don't skimp out on power connectors. Even two 6-pins would be enough, just not one 6/8 pin. If I wanted a 1080 for example, I don't know if I could go with a reference card and be happy with it, for that reason alone.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Id like to officially join with my custom case Project Chrome Leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1591388/scratch-build-project-chrome-leopard-10l


Hi, what are the dimensions of your custom case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I modded my Hadron Air to use an SFX power supply last night!
> 
> 
> 'Murica approved.
> 
> Much quieter. I put the full picture journey in the Hadron owner's club thread.


How is the psu mounted? Is it just sitting in the hdd cage or is it screwed in?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Hi, what are the dimensions of your custom case?
> How is the psu mounted? Is it just sitting in the hdd cage or is it screwed in?


1: "Case dimensions are 313x129.31 something something x 246." Quote from the build log.

2: He cut up the drive bracket:


Source


----------



## BoloisBolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Hi, what are the dimensions of your custom case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 1: "Case dimensions are 313x129.31 something something x 246." Quote from the build log.


Yeap timerwin is correct. 313mm x 129.31mm x 246mm


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> How is the psu mounted? Is it just sitting in the hdd cage or is it screwed in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 2: He cut up the drive bracket:
> 
> 
> Source


Yeah, the mounting solution is very hacky, but it works since gravity is only pulling down. The HDD cage is a mess of odd bracing and mesh, I couldn't find a way to get all four mounting holes to line up with existing metal. The basic principle is I drilled out the rivets to get the cage out, cut the bottom of the cage off, and then used the top to mount. If you get two 90 degree C13 adapters from Amazon, you can route the power cable and squeeze one of Scythe's super thin fans above the PSU and keep the two 120mm exhaust fans. I'm actually running my case with a single 120mm exhaust fan and it's doing fine, but I also have the blower GPU and a big 140mm fan pushing air around on the CPU heatsink.

Let me know if you want specific pictures, I'll gladly disassemble a few things if you want to see screw placements or whatnot.

I saw someone else on OCN use the back of the old Hadron PSU as a cable extension to keep the plug and switch on the back, but I'm probably going to relocate the PSU yet again when I hammer out my watercooling idea.


----------



## cdoublejj

So i'm working on photo graphing my process for converting Dell SFF 755 Optiplexes in to SFF gaming machines capable to low pro dual slot video cards like the 750 Ti. as well as giving the PSU a slight bump in efficiency and a bit of reliability via massive cooling improvement


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> So i'm working on photo graphing my process for converting Dell SFF 755 Optiplexes in to SFF gaming machines capable to low pro dual slot video cards like the 750 Ti. as well as giving the PSU a slight bump in efficiency and a bit of reliability via massive cooling improvement


Noice! Will keep an eye on that one


----------



## Jimbags

An acer I did up for light gaming htpc a while back. Had an oem board that was itx with 2 pcie slots. One was pcie x16 the other a x1. [email protected] and 750ti
240Gb ssd, 1tb hdd. 8gb ddr2 800mhz RAM







See if I can find some better pics


----------



## NFSxperts

Other than the crowdfunded cases, nothing is really happening for SFF. There wasn't even anything announced in computex.

It looks like the SilverStone SFX with 92mm fans will not be new models. Instead its just a new revision to some of the existing PSUs. They also removed the semi-fanless feature.

With the ST30SF v2 has a 92mm fan and no more semi-fanless, which is a shame since the fans in both of my units is off all the time.
The ST45SF v3 has been updated with a 92mm fan
The SX500-LG v2 has the semi-fanless feature removed


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Other than the crowdfunded cases, nothing is really happening for SFF. There wasn't even anything announced in computex.
> 
> It looks like the SilverStone SFX with 92mm fans will not be new models. Instead its just a new revision to some of the existing PSUs. They also removed the semi-fanless feature.
> 
> With the ST30SF v2 has a 92mm fan and no more semi-fanless, which is a shame since the fans in both of my units is off all the time.
> The ST45SF v3 has been updated with a 92mm fan
> The SX500-LG v2 has the semi-fanless feature removed


Glad to see the 92mm fan, like you said it is a shame there is no semi fanless mode but from what I have read the Silverstones never worked very well with it. Works really well on my Corsair SF450.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Glad to see the 92mm fan, like you said it is a shame there is no semi fanless mode but from what I have read the Silverstones never worked very well with it. Works really well on my Corsair SF450.


Yeah I'm pretty sure they removed it because it just didn't work well for a lot of people, maybe getting a 92mm fan that is pretty much inaudible at lowest RPM was easier than getting the feature to work properly.


----------



## d0mini

Just thought I'd give a recommendation to anyone looking for multiple software controlled PWM headers for the Corsair Commander Mini. Especially aimed at people who have purchased some ML120s for a radiator in a small form-factor case, which I very nearly did.











As you can see, it fits very well in the front of my Ncase M1, attached via the adhesive pads it comes with. The Corsair software is fairly awful, but the free application SIV from the user Red Ray over at the corsair forums works flawlessly. I have written a more detailed review of it for anyone who is interested.


----------



## tetrismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Other than the crowdfunded cases, nothing is really happening for SFF. There wasn't even anything announced in computex.
> 
> It looks like the SilverStone SFX with 92mm fans will not be new models. Instead its just a new revision to some of the existing PSUs. They also removed the semi-fanless feature.
> 
> With the ST30SF v2 has a 92mm fan and no more semi-fanless, which is a shame since the fans in both of my units is off all the time.
> The ST45SF v3 has been updated with a 92mm fan
> The SX500-LG v2 has the semi-fanless feature removed


Is it confirmed that the SX650-G or SX500-G are no longer on the roadmap?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetrismaster*
> 
> Is it confirmed that the SX650-G or SX500-G are no longer on the roadmap?


The recent update for ST30SF and ST45SF to newer platform with 92mm fans do not affect our development for SX650-G and SX500-G, we are still targeting Q4 for the latter two's release.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The recent update for ST30SF and ST45SF to newer platform with 92mm fans do not affect our development for SX650-G and SX500-G, we are still targeting Q4 for the latter two's release.


That's good to hear. Other than the wattage and fan difference, how does the SX500 and the upcoming SX500-G & SX650-G differ?
I thought the -G meant Gold efficiency but the SX500 is Gold rated but no 'G'. Any differences in the ST and SX model designation?

Also, since you're here, would you mind checking if the OEM for the SilverStone units are correct in the PSU FAQ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club#user_psu_faq (under "List of SFX PSUs")

SFX Form Factor - (100 mm Depth)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PSU Name: Wattage: Fan: Semi-fanless OEM Modular Rating Link
SilverStone ST30SF v1.0 300W 80mm Y *FSP* No Bronze Link
SilverStone ST30SF v2.0 300W 92mm N *FSP* No Bronze Link
SilverStone ST45SF 450W 80mm N *FSP* No Bronze Link
SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W 80mm N *Enhance* Yes Gold Link
SilverStone SX500-G 500W 92mm *(unsure)* Yes (unsure) (Not Yet Released)
SilverStone SX550 550W 80mm N *(unsure)* No (unsure) Link
SilverStone SX600-G 600W 80mm Y *Enhance* Yes Gold Link
SilverStone SX650-G 600W 92mm *High Power* Yes (unsure) (Not Yet Released)



SFX-L Form Factor - (130 mm Depth)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PSU Name: Wattage: Fan: Semi-fanless OEM Modular Rating Link
SilverStone SX500-LG v1.0 500W 120mm Y *High Power* Yes Gold Link
SilverStone SX500-LG v2.0 500W 120mm N *High Power* Yes Gold Link
SilverStone SX700-LPT 700W 120mm Y *High Power* Yes Platinum Link
SilverStone SX800-LTI 800W 120mm *Unsure* Yes Platinum unreleased



And obligatory mention of a modular, low wattage, semi-fanless, SFX PSU.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Just thought I'd give a recommendation to anyone looking for multiple software controlled PWM headers for the Corsair Commander Mini. Especially aimed at people who have purchased some ML120s for a radiator in a small form-factor case, which I very nearly did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --SNIP--
> 
> As you can see, it fits very well in the front of my Ncase M1, attached via the adhesive pads it comes with. The Corsair software is fairly awful, but the free application SIV from the user Red Ray over at the corsair forums works flawlessly. I have written a more detailed review of it for anyone who is interested.


Would you mind posting a link to that review? I'd like to know more about this. Not that I have a use for it, but it's very interesting and I like that Corsair has actually made something space efficient for once.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Would you mind posting a link to that review? I'd like to know more about this. Not that I have a use for it, but it's very interesting and I like that Corsair has actually made something space efficient for once.


I think he's talking about this one.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think he's talking about this one.


Thank you, yes I am.










You can see reviews people have made on this site under their avatar.


----------



## Feimitsu

I've moved from the Chieftec Flyer to the Sharkoon CA-I. Build quality seems good, except a defect in the power button that doesn't hit the switch properly (Sharkoon is already sending me a replacement).

The aluminium finish feels really great and it actually heats up, so I guess is somehow helping with the heat dissipation









Pictures coming soon!


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Thank you, yes I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see reviews people have made on this site under their avatar.


Oh whoops, that is indeed true. Thanks for the review, it's quite baffling how bad the Corsair software for this thing is. What does a program even do during 30 seconds of startup? Most games don't even take that long to load. Anyway, good to see someone fixed it, seems like a very good option for M1 users. I think it would be very useful in the KI Cerberus as well.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh whoops, that is indeed true. Thanks for the review, it's quite baffling how bad the Corsair software for this thing is. What does a program even do during 30 seconds of startup? Most games don't even take that long to load. Anyway, good to see someone fixed it, seems like a very good option for M1 users. I think it would be very useful in the KI Cerberus as well.


I talked to SIV's developer about it - apparently Corsair Link is developed by a third party, and that causes all sorts of issues with communicating community-driven requests, bug fixes, etc. Even so, you would think a team of paid people could come up with something that worked just a little better than the mess there is now.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> That's good to hear. Other than the wattage and fan difference, how does the SX500 and the upcoming SX500-G & SX650-G differ?
> I thought the -G meant Gold efficiency but the SX500 is Gold rated but no 'G'. Any differences in the ST and SX model designation?
> 
> Also, since you're here, would you mind checking if the OEM for the SilverStone units are correct in the PSU FAQ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club#user_psu_faq (under "List of SFX PSUs")
> 
> SFX Form Factor - (100 mm Depth)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU Name: Wattage: Fan: Semi-fanless OEM Modular Rating Link
> SilverStone ST30SF v1.0 300W 80mm Y *FSP* No Bronze Link
> SilverStone ST30SF v2.0 300W 92mm N *FSP* No Bronze Link
> SilverStone ST45SF 450W 80mm N *FSP* No Bronze Link
> SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W 80mm N *Enhance* Yes Gold Link
> SilverStone SX500-G 500W 92mm *(unsure)* Yes (unsure) (Not Yet Released)
> SilverStone SX550 550W 80mm N *(unsure)* No (unsure) Link
> SilverStone SX600-G 600W 80mm Y *Enhance* Yes Gold Link
> SilverStone SX650-G 600W 92mm *High Power* Yes (unsure) (Not Yet Released)
> 
> 
> 
> SFX-L Form Factor - (130 mm Depth)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU Name: Wattage: Fan: Semi-fanless OEM Modular Rating Link
> SilverStone SX500-LG v1.0 500W 120mm Y *High Power* Yes Gold Link
> SilverStone SX500-LG v2.0 500W 120mm N *High Power* Yes Gold Link
> SilverStone SX700-LPT 700W 120mm Y *High Power* Yes Platinum Link
> SilverStone SX800-LTI 800W 120mm *Unsure* Yes Platinum unreleased
> 
> 
> 
> And obligatory mention of a modular, low wattage, semi-fanless, SFX PSU.


We will eventually phase out the "ST" designation for all SFX PSUs (and a number of ATX PSUs too) so that in the future, when you see "SX" models, you will know immediately that they are SilverStone's SFX/SFX-L PSUs. Our plan is to release non-modular SFX PSUs without overlapping wattages to reserve designation such as "-G" "-PT" for higher end units that do have modular cables. So instead of adding another letter to the model name to differentiate modular from non-modular SFX PSUs, you now only need to see missing "-" to know that it is a non-modular model.

Great job on the SFX PSU list! Here are ones that need updates from your list:

SilverStone ST30SF v2.0 - 300W - 92mm - N - High Power - No - Bronze
SilverStone ST45SF v3.0 - 450W - 92mm - N - High Power - No - Bronze
SilverStone SX500-G - 500W - 92mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
SilverStone SX550 - 550W - 80mm - N - FSP - No - Gold
SilverStone SX650-G - 650W - 92mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
Lian Li PE-550 - 550W - 120mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
Lian Li PE-750 - 750W - 120mm - Y - Enhance - Yes - Platinum
SilverStone SX800-LTI - 800W - Y - Enhance - Yes - Titanium


----------



## tetrismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We will eventually phase out the "ST" designation for all SFX PSUs (and a number of ATX PSUs too) so that in the future, when you see "SX" models, you will know immediately that they are SilverStone's SFX/SFX-L PSUs. Our plan is to release non-modular SFX PSUs without overlapping wattages to reserve designation such as "-G" "-PT" for higher end units that do have modular cables. So instead of adding another letter to the model name to differentiate modular from non-modular SFX PSUs, you now only need to see missing "-" to know that it is a non-modular model.
> 
> Great job on the SFX PSU list! Here are ones that need updates from your list:
> 
> SilverStone ST30SF v2.0 - 300W - 92mm - N - High Power - No - Bronze
> SilverStone ST45SF v3.0 - 450W - 92mm - N - High Power - No - Bronze
> SilverStone SX500-G - 500W - 92mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
> SilverStone SX550 - 550W - 80mm - N - FSP - No - Gold
> SilverStone SX650-G - 650W - 92mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
> Lian Li PE-550 - 550W - 120mm - N - High Power - Yes - Gold
> Lian Li PE-750 - 750W - 120mm - Y - Enhance - Yes - Platinum
> SilverStone SX800-LTI - 800W - Y - Enhance - Yes - Titanium


So the SX500-G and SX650-G won't be semi-fanless/passive anymore?


----------



## Dimensive

Case: Fractal Design Node 202
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ares Series DDR3 2400MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (Black Edition)
PSU: Corsair SF450
SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS
HDD: 2TB Seagate Momentus
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Node 202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel i5-4670K
> Cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
> RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ares Series DDR3 2400MHz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC ACX 3.0 (Black Edition)
> PSU: Corsair SF450
> SSD: 60GB Corsair Force LS
> HDD: 2TB Seagate Momentus
> OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64


Looks quiet, functional and beautiful. What are your temperatures like?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Looks quiet, functional and beautiful. What are your temperatures like?


Thank you. During a gaming session the CPU hits 60c and the GPU around 70c. Going to be working on airflow today.


----------



## animal0307

I'd like to finally join. I have a fully watercooled Sugo SG13: More pictures found in the Beastly ITX club thread.

Hardware:

2500k

Asus PZ77-I-WD Deluxe

PNY GTX 670

Corsair SF450

Cooling:

XSPC RX 120mm rad.

Noctua 3k Industrial

Swiftech Apogee Drive II

XSPC GTX 670 Full block

Custom PSU mounted res


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetrismaster*
> 
> So the SX500-G and SX650-G won't be semi-fanless/passive anymore?


No, they will not be semi-fanless but will be quieter overall than ST45SF-G / SX600-G and their competitors.


----------



## killerfromsky

Can I be added to the list? Jonsbo v3+









Build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1610116/jonsbo-v3-itx-build-with-cre-i7-6700-and-cryorig-c1


----------



## fleetfeather

Currently putting together a M350 build with a i3 and a Intel Q67 board (for the hardware level remote access functionality).

The problem I'm having is that the HD2500 is struggling with the bitrate of some of my content. As such, I'm thinking of going the next step up with a dGPU.

My question to the uSFF community is, what sort of case options do I have if I want to run with a pico (external brick) power supply and a pair of expansion slots?

edit: seems i have some leads to chase up in the OP - although they all seem to be a lot larger than i'd hoped haha


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Currently putting together a M350 build with a i3 and a Intel Q67 board (for the hardware level remote access functionality).
> 
> The problem I'm having is that the HD2500 is struggling with the bitrate of some of my content. As such, I'm thinking of going the next step up with a dGPU.
> 
> My question to the uSFF community is, what sort of case options do I have if I want to run with a pico (external brick) power supply and a pair of expansion slots?
> 
> edit: seems i have some leads to chase up in the OP - although they all seem to be a lot larger than i'd hoped haha


Are we talking 2 half height slots or full size slots? You can go up to a GTX 950 with half height.

Aldo, I assume the motherboard is regular ITX?

Edit: Looks like retail available cases with both 2 pcie slots and external PSU's are basically non-existent.

The only one is the Streacom DB4 which is both really expensive (480AUD) and not even small at 18L. Its really pretty and fanless though.

I think you'll need to look for something that accepts internal PSU's or just use your pico psu(not sure why you would) in a case that was designed to have an internal psu.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Currently putting together a M350 build with a i3 and a Intel Q67 board (for the hardware level remote access functionality).
> 
> The problem I'm having is that the HD2500 is struggling with the bitrate of some of my content. As such, I'm thinking of going the next step up with a dGPU.
> 
> My question to the uSFF community is, what sort of case options do I have if I want to run with a pico (external brick) power supply and a pair of expansion slots?
> 
> edit: seems i have some leads to chase up in the OP - although they all seem to be a lot larger than i'd hoped haha


The only thing I know of is the NFC S4 Mini, but it's basically small production runs by a hobbyist rather than a product by a larger company, and is sold out at the moment. Last I saw, he wanted to do another small run, but won't be able to powdercoat this one, so it'd definitely be a bit of a DIY project to finish for anyone who gets one.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> The only thing I know of is the NFC S4 Mini, but it's basically small production runs by a hobbyist rather than a product by a larger company, and is sold out at the moment. Last I saw, he wanted to do another small run, but won't be able to powdercoat this one, so it'd definitely be a bit of a DIY project to finish for anyone who gets one.


You could get a better cpu instead?
Be weary though ivy bridge wint work with Q67 only sandy. Not like P67 etc
HD3000 (i7 2600k and i5 2500k igpu) is around ati 5450 performance. Or you could go an amd apu?


----------



## fleetfeather

Sorry for the late replies....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Are we talking 2 half height slots or full size slots? You can go up to a GTX 950 with half height.
> 
> Aldo, I assume the motherboard is regular ITX?
> 
> Edit: Looks like retail available cases with both 2 pcie slots and external PSU's are basically non-existent.
> 
> The only one is the Streacom DB4 which is both really expensive (480AUD) and not even small at 18L. Its really pretty and fanless though.
> 
> I think you'll need to look for something that accepts internal PSU's or just use your pico psu(not sure why you would) in a case that was designed to have an internal psu.


Yeah that DB4 is quite large haha... I happen to have a few PSU options at my disposal (a Seasonic 460W Fanless unit, a Silverstone 500W SFX unit with the unfortunate ticking sound, and the 192W pico unit), but I really would like to keep on this passive PSU path. Unfortunately, they don't make passively-cooled SFX units yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> The only thing I know of is the NFC S4 Mini, but it's basically small production runs by a hobbyist rather than a product by a larger company, and is sold out at the moment. Last I saw, he wanted to do another small run, but won't be able to powdercoat this one, so it'd definitely be a bit of a DIY project to finish for anyone who gets one.


I'll keep track of future S4 stock. It would be nice if the future S4 cases could come as sealed, raw aluminium. Powder-coating just ends up getting scratched up when you move it too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> You could get a better cpu instead?
> Be weary though ivy bridge wint work with Q67 only sandy. Not like P67 etc
> HD3000 (i7 2600k and i5 2500k igpu) is around ati 5450 performance. Or you could go an amd apu?


Yeah, I've decided to bail on the Q67 board for those reasons you mentioned - I mistakenly thought I could flash a bios to support Ivy, and HD2000/2500 just won't cut it for me. I've acquired a 4570T to slot into my VII Impact, and might try to build a system with that in the future. For now, I'll just keep it all in my SG13 I guess


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry for the late replies....
> Yeah that DB4 is quite large haha... I happen to have a few PSU options at my disposal (a Seasonic 460W Fanless unit, a Silverstone 500W SFX unit with the unfortunate ticking sound, and the 192W pico unit), but I really would like to keep on this passive PSU path. Unfortunately, they don't make passively-cooled SFX units yet


The corsair SF600 will pretty much run passive on a low power system like the one you require.

The Lian Li PC-Q21 seems pretty good, 8.5L, SFX/SFX-L PSU's, good build quality and 2 full size PCIe slots. Its retail available and affordable.


----------



## Pebruska

Yay another club i can join!



Build Log (Crappy one at that)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Yay another club i can join!
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log (Crappy one at that)


Looks like a nice job on the build. I am thinking of getting a Node 304 to move my htpc into, need more drive space. What do you think of the case?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks like a nice job on the build. I am thinking of getting a Node 304 to move my htpc into, need more drive space. What do you think of the case?


I use my 304 for data storage and I have to say it's lovely. 6 HDD slots (less if you have a GPU) and looks great as well.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I use my 304 for data storage and I have to say it's lovely. 6 HDD slots (less if you have a GPU) and looks great as well.


Yeah I am using an Elite 110 now and can only mount 3 X 3.5 drives, I will be using a longer gpu so will have to remove one of the drive racks but I have seen due to the way the SSDs mount that I should be able to mount 4 X 3.5 plus 1 SSD. Which is perfect since I only have 5 SATA connectors on the motherboard.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I am using an Elite 110 now and can only mount 3 X 3.5 drives, I will be using a longer gpu so will have to remove one of the drive racks but I have seen due to the way the SSDs mount that I should be able to mount 4 X 3.5 plus 1 SSD. Which is perfect since I only have 5 SATA connectors on the motherboard.


Ah nice, I had the Elite 120 before then migrated to a LIAN-LI case then over to the Node 304. I have 2 of the drive cages in use and an SSD right on top of the PSU since I don't have a GPU in mine. Might move the SSD behind the front of the case like I have seen some do before, looks cleaner.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

God dang that Osmi is pretty. How much is it just the case?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> God dang that Osmi is pretty. How much is it just the case?


Its not cheap, 170 pounds.
http://hg-computers.eu/product/osmi-case-only/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Woah, that is quite pricey indeed


----------



## NicolasTMills

Hi
Sugo sg13 + psu ATX + ssd

or

Node 202 + psu SFX + ssd

I can not decide. which to choose ?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasTMills*
> 
> Hi
> Sugo sg13 + psu ATX + ssd
> 
> or
> 
> Node 202 + psu SFX + ssd
> 
> I can not decide. which to choose ?


I'd say, for space savings Node 202, for airflow SG13.


----------



## fleetfeather

Why yes, that is a M350 plugged into a X34 Predator...



Just a temporary build while I consolidate some components lol. I really like how the large wifi antenna fits inside the M350's front panel area! For those interested, here are the full specs:

4790K delidded (with 4C/4T active @ 3.0Ghz, Vcore 0.85)
8GB of Ballistix LP @ 1600 C9, 1.35V
XP941 256GB
L9i
Mini-Box M350 case


----------



## ColdRush

Didn't know this club existed! Here's my latest little guy, but I had a few in the past also in SG05's









It's far more tidy now that I switched to the M2 SSD and completely removed the optical/disk drive bracket and ziptied the extra cables out of the way. Will be even more open when my SF450 gets here and I can remove the unneeded cables completely!


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Didn't know this club existed! Here's my latest little guy, but I had a few in the past also in SG05's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's far more tidy now that I switched to the M2 SSD and completely removed the optical/disk drive bracket and ziptied the extra cables out of the way. Will be even more open when my SF450 gets here and I can remove the unneeded cables completely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build







You'll like the SF450, the fan is extremely quiet and from the two I've sampled, including the one in my case right now, they have very little to no perceptible coil whine.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like the SF450, the fan is extremely quiet and from the two I've sampled, including the one in my case right now, they have very little to no perceptible coil whine.


Awesome, that's what I'm aiming for plus the jonnyguru tear down convinced me I'll be close to perfection for the form factor. The unit I currently have is generally the loudest thing in the case and likes to make a range of buzzing noises because of the parts bin fan they put in it.

Edit: So clean now


----------



## Suqrk68852

Please vote for the Best PC Lighting Scheme for a Display Windowed Black Case w/ 99% Black Internals and the new Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU Cooler. Cheers,

http://www.strawpoll.me/11677067


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like the SF450, the fan is extremely quiet and from the two I've sampled, including the one in my case right now, they have very little to no perceptible coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, that's what I'm aiming for plus the jonnyguru tear down convinced me I'll be close to perfection for the form factor. The unit I currently have is generally the loudest thing in the case and likes to make a range of buzzing noises because of the parts bin fan they put in it.
> 
> Edit: So clean now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Beautiful







For future reference, does your unit have any coil-whine? Just curious as to whether I just got lucky. I'm thinking these PSUs are pretty golden when it comes to quality and sound.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For future reference, does your unit have any coil-whine? Just curious as to whether I just got lucky. I'm thinking these PSUs are pretty golden when it comes to quality and sound.


No coil whine to speak of! I game on it and fold when I'm not so it's seeing a range of loads too


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For future reference, does your unit have any coil-whine? Just curious as to whether I just got lucky. I'm thinking these PSUs are pretty golden when it comes to quality and sound.


I have a SF450 too, got one right after they were released. No coil whine and very quiet.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Noice! Will keep an eye on that one


https://forum.level1techs.com/t/id-like-to-contribute-to-the-new-consolitis-cure/


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> https://forum.level1techs.com/t/id-like-to-contribute-to-the-new-consolitis-cure/


That build is pretty extreme I would have stopped at the capacitor relocation. That 5TB drive seems pretty excessive though, I'm sure dirt cheap 500GBs can be found pretty easily nowadays







It has to be getting pretty toasty too sitting right next to the 750 right?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> That build is pretty extreme I would have stopped at the capacitor relocation. That 5TB drive seems pretty excessive though, I'm sure dirt cheap 500GBs can be found pretty easily nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be getting pretty toasty too sitting right next to the 750 right?


I think the vents and the 65 watt CPU helps quite a bit. It's been running for a while now. over a year for sure maybe 1.5 years now?I have lot of movies that drive is like at least 60%-65% full already and I have more movies to dump. it's nice so if i take it some where i don't need i net i watch my movies. I have another dell that's pretty much just as modded. it's an old pentium 4 system upgraded to Pentium D that I use for HDD recovery and cloning.

http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/6080#post_24750253

http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/6840#post_25646883


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I think the vents and the 65 watt CPU helps quite a bit. It's been running for a while now. over a year for sure maybe 1.5 years now?I have lot of movies that drive is like at least 60%-65% full already and I have more movies to dump. it's nice so if i take it some where i don't need i net i watch my movies. I have another dell that's pretty much just as modded. it's an old pentium 4 system upgraded to Pentium D that I use for HDD recovery and cloning.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/6080#post_24750253
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/6840#post_25646883


Pretty good! I guess if you're not really pushing the system you won't see much in the way of heat anyway even if it's tight in there. I'm sure you're itching to get your hands on some wholesale SFF i3 towers, should start becoming more and more plentiful


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Pretty good! I guess if you're not really pushing the system you won't see much in the way of heat anyway even if it's tight in there. I'm sure you're itching to get your hands on some wholesale SFF i3 towers, should start becoming more an more plentiful


Never though about that! btw I almost forgot that HDD hass fn under it that cools the chip set and and the under side of the hdd.


----------



## rfarmer

Well this should make some people happy, I know some have been searching for a low profile card more powerful than the GTX 750.

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_reveals_a_low-profile_gtx_1050ti_gpu/1


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Well this should make some people happy, I know some have been searching for a low profile card more powerful than the GTX 750.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_reveals_a_low-profile_gtx_1050ti_gpu/1


Its about time


----------



## ColdRush

The empty space in my SG05 has been driving me nuts so I caved and bought a Node 202 since it's on sale for $60 right now









Will post pics when it's here and built, also bought some Cablemod cables for my SF450 because I like to burn money.

Edit: Node 202 transplant complete


----------



## hrockh

hey guys! I'm upgrading to X99 for my main build and I want to use the i5 4690k I have for a pfSense box. Keeping spending to a minimum, I want to keep the mobo I have at the moment (Asrock z97 E-ITX). which unfortunately only has one GbE.
Since I'll need two ethernet ports for the box, I need to grab a Intel NIC and plug it in the pcie slot. Any suggestions regarding:
- pcie Intel NIC, as small as possible, minimum one ethernet port, won't be a problem if it has more than 1. looking to find the cheapest. which one should I get?
- a itx case with space for the pcie card but as small as possible. any case suggestions?
I have the low profile Noctua, which will take care of any cooling demand.

thanks!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

This one may not be the smallest or the best mini-ITX case, but it is on sale for $10 after MIR:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147236&ignorebbr=1


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> This one may not be the smallest or the best mini-ITX case, but it is on sale for $10 after MIR:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147236&ignorebbr=1


I bought one of those right after they were released, not a bad case but it is big. About the size of a wide m-atx.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> This one may not be the smallest or the best mini-ITX case, but it is on sale for $10 after MIR:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147236&ignorebbr=1


that's bigger than I expected. also. I'm from the UK, should have clarified that








I've found a Intel 1000 CT & Intel 1000 GT, both at scan.uk at about 30 quid.
Case wise, the Logic Supply MC600 seems to fit the bill, although if possible I'd prefer something cheaper.
How can I power the mobo with that case? I have found pico PSU, but they only seems to have a 24pin, leaving the CPU 4pin not connected to power. how can I solve this?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> that's bigger than I expected. also. I'm from the UK, should have clarified that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a Intel 1000 CT & Intel 1000 GT, both at scan.uk at about 30 quid.
> Case wise, the Logic Supply MC600 seems to fit the bill, although if possible I'd prefer something cheaper.
> How can I power the mobo with that case? I have found pico PSU, but they only seems to have a 24pin, leaving the CPU 4pin not connected to power. how can I solve this?


http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-150-XT You could use something like this. Has 24 pin, 4 pin, 1 SATA and 1 Molex. Plugs into a power adapter.


----------



## Danzle

Anyone tried the kinetic cooler from thermalright, the Engine 27?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> that's bigger than I expected. also. I'm from the UK, should have clarified that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a Intel 1000 CT & Intel 1000 GT, both at scan.uk at about 30 quid.
> Case wise, the Logic Supply MC600 seems to fit the bill, although if possible I'd prefer something cheaper.
> How can I power the mobo with that case? I have found pico PSU, but they only seems to have a 24pin, leaving the CPU 4pin not connected to power. how can I solve this?


Hey there, just some input. I actually work at Logic Supply. The MC600 is a tad larger than you might like and bit strange to build in. IMO probably not realLy what you're looking for. As far as powering the thing goes, we sell Picos that have a P4, but our component mark-up is really aimed at companies and is a bit steep for consumers. I'd look into the one rfamer linked.

If you (or anyone, for that matter) have any questions about any of our stuff though, please let me know. I'm happy to help wherever I can.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Anyone tried the kinetic cooler from thermalright, the Engine 27?


I think you mean thermaltake/thermalfake.

Seems like an exact copy of Coolchip's latest design. Wonder if they bought the design or just ripped it off like usual.

Edit: seems like they licensed it, good.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Well this should make some people happy, I know some have been searching for a low profile card more powerful than the GTX 750.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_reveals_a_low-profile_gtx_1050ti_gpu/1


Ooooooooooooohhhhhhh baby!

EDIT: MY optiplex 7xx SFF guide has been cleaned up a little bit. I need to cross post on OCN sometimes when i have more free time.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Anyone tried the kinetic cooler from thermalright, the Engine 27?


Made a thread here for it too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1616744/thermaltake-engine-27-1u-cooler-anyone-have-one-yet/0_20

I'm also eager to learn more about it, it's definitely a cool little piece!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Made a thread here for it too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1616744/thermaltake-engine-27-1u-cooler-anyone-have-one-yet/0_20
> 
> I'm also eager to learn more about it, it's definitely a cool little piece!


performs like crap based on the benchmarks posted on H|F a few weeks ago

edit: I went and tracked down the review I'm referencing for you. Google Translate is your friend if you want to read the text, but the graphs and tables tell the important story. BTW the text says that this testing is done on a delidded chip too AFAIK:

http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1062342852.html


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> performs like crap based on the benchmarks posted on H|F a few weeks ago
> 
> edit: I went and tracked down the review I'm referencing for you. Google Translate is your friend if you want to read the text, but the graphs and tables tell the important story. BTW the text says that this testing is done on a delidded chip too AFAIK:
> 
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1062342852.html


Thanks mate.

I had high hopes for that thing. No wonder the put a 70W label on it after all the promises.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Not low profile but single slot, so might be useful for some folks on here: https://www.techpowerup.com/228217/xfx-unveils-single-slot-radeon-rx-460-core-edition-graphics-cards



It's rare to see single slots out in the wild for new-ish generations.


----------



## Vingles

Oh well, just found out this club. I'm going in!


----------



## blooder11181

after 3 years i have another hp compaq dc7700 sff but this one is vpro model
specs after upgrades-ish
intel q965 express chipset
core 2 duo e6320 1.86ghz/4mb/1066mhz
2gb ddr2 800 cl6 kingstone in dual channel
intel gma 3000 256mb shared
realtech hd audio
intel gigabit ethernet
160gb 7200rpm sata 2 samsung
windows 8.1 pro 32bits (going for linux distro soon)

pic soon


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

This count : D ?

Pico ITX in Box ,

Bluetooth and Wifi ,
120Gb SSD ,
Quad Core 2Ghz ,
4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz ,
Win 10
VGA Output
2 USB 2.0

I use it for some retro games . Uses a 12 - 30V Input to a 24W DC - DC Buck that outputs 12V @ 2.2A max


----------



## Ottetal

Is this thread still maintained? I love the inspiration.

Dr Zabers case could be added.

http://zaber.com.pl/sentry/


----------



## Suqrk68852

Good day, I would like to join the *uSFF/SFF Club* with my new Ultra Small Form Factor build in a 7-Liter Silverstone Milo ML06B-E HTPC case.

*UV Siamese by ricochet*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6639904





The Official uSFF/SFF Club


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> Good day, I would like to join the *uSFF/SFF Club* with my new Ultra Small Form Factor build in a 7-Liter Silverstone Milo ML06B-E HTPC case.
> 
> *UV Siamese by ricochet*
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6639904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official uSFF/SFF Club


Looks good, what kind of temps you getting with that cooler?

No graphics card? You know they make a low profile MSI GTX 1050 Ti.


----------



## Suqrk68852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks good, what kind of temps you getting with that cooler?


Much appreciated; I like your build as well.

The little engine that could... the tiny Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU cooler is working extraordinarily well though as you can see I am only using it with a Skylake Pentium at the moment... waiting for KabyLake. The Engine 27 is more noisy than my Cryorig C7, though not dramatically so. It has an interesting low machine-like hum that up until now has not been distracting to me... at least thus far. I had anticipated a more buzzing-like and/or grating-like sound but instead it is producing more of a low humming, refrigerator compressor-like, report.

I have both the CPU Cooler (Engine 27) and the Case Fan (Noctua 120mm) set at the lowest settings ('SILENT' mode) via the Gigabyte M/B bios... minimum and maximum temperatures noted for the past week plus as follows (my system is on 24/7):

CPU: 26 | 45 C
Case: 24 | 33 C
SSD: 25 | 35 C
M2 SSD: 38 | 55 C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> No graphics card? You know they make a low profile MSI GTX 1050 Ti.


Not a gamer nor do I do any heavy video editing. I used my m/b's single PCIe slot for my Asus Xonar DX card. Anyway, I am currently waiting on Kabylake which will bring a much improved integrated graphics package for my meager needs.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> Much appreciated; I like your build as well.
> 
> The little engine that could... the tiny Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU cooler is working extraordinarily well though as you can see I am only using it with a Skylake Pentium at the moment... waiting for KabyLake. The Engine 27 is more noisy than my Cryorig C7, though not dramatically so. It has an interesting low machine-like hum that up until now has not been distracting to me... at least thus far. I had anticipated a more buzzing-like and/or grating-like sound but instead it is producing more of a low humming, refrigerator compressor-like, report.
> 
> I have both the CPU Cooler (Engine 27) and the Case Fan (Noctua 120mm) set at the lowest settings ('SILENT' mode) via the Gigabyte M/B bios... minimum and maximum temperatures noted for the past week plus as follows (my system is on 24/7):
> 
> CPU: 26 | 45 C
> Case: 24 | 33 C
> SSD: 25 | 35 C
> M2 SSD: 38 | 55 C
> 
> Not a gamer nor do I do any heavy video editing. I used my m/b's single PCIe slot for my Asus Xonar DX card. Anyway, I am currently waiting on Kabylake which will bring a much improved integrated graphics package for my meager needs.


Yeah those aren't bad temps at all for such a compact cooler. I don't mind a bit of fan noise as long as the tone isn't totally irritating, some fans have a nice tone to them.

Yeah Intel graphics have come a long way and I am sure Kaby Lake will be even better, if you aren't gaming you can get by with them no problem.


----------



## Suqrk68852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah those aren't bad temps at all for such a compact cooler. I don't mind a bit of fan noise as long as the tone isn't totally irritating, some fans have a nice tone to them.




The Noctua helps a little ;-)


----------



## Suqrk68852

Here are some more pics of my system in the pitch black... first pic is from the front:



A nice eerie but still rather soothing glow...


----------



## enkay




----------



## Suqrk68852

Nice build *@enkay* , how do you like your Cryorig C7?


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> Nice build *@enkay* , how do you like your Cryorig C7?


thank you, so i dont think i installed it right, at loads it reaches 90-100 but idle sits at 30?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> thank you, so i dont think i installed it right, at loads it reaches 90-100 but idle sits at 30?


What processor are you using? Voltage under load? Frequency under load? What software are you using for stress testing? Does it go up to 90C steadily or does it reach 90C almost instantly when applying load?


----------



## blooder11181

pics of my hp compaq dc7700p sff vpro


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, my Lian-Li PC-TU 100 Case Mod is now underway!

If you are not following the build log, here is a photo from my most recent update:



Please come visit the build log if you are interested! [Case Mod] [Build Log] - PC-TU 100B (Unnamed PC)


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> Can I be added to the list? Jonsbo v3+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1610116/jonsbo-v3-itx-build-with-cre-i7-6700-and-cryorig-c1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Yay another club i can join!
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log (Crappy one at that)


All added to the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> The empty space in my SG05 has been driving me nuts so I caved and bought a Node 202 since it's on sale for $60 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics when it's here and built, also bought some Cablemod cables for my SF450 because I like to burn money.
> 
> Edit: Node 202 transplant complete


Added both the SG05 and 202. Got more pics of the 202?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> This count : D ?
> 
> Pico ITX in Box ,
> 
> Bluetooth and Wifi ,
> 120Gb SSD ,
> Quad Core 2Ghz ,
> 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz ,
> Win 10
> VGA Output
> 2 USB 2.0
> 
> I use it for some retro games . Uses a 12 - 30V Input to a 24W DC - DC Buck that outputs 12V @ 2.2A max


Yea, what are the dimensions of the box?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottetal*
> 
> Is this thread still maintained? I love the inspiration.
> 
> Dr Zabers case could be added.
> 
> http://zaber.com.pl/sentry/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> Good day, I would like to join the *uSFF/SFF Club* with my new Ultra Small Form Factor build in a 7-Liter Silverstone Milo ML06B-E HTPC case.
> 
> *UV Siamese by ricochet*
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6639904
> 
> 
> The Official uSFF/SFF Club


Nice system.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*


If it's 90 degrees during load, its not mounted right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey folks, my Lian-Li PC-TU 100 Case Mod is now underway!
> 
> If you are not following the build log, here is a photo from my most recent update:
> 
> 
> 
> Please come visit the build log if you are interested! [Case Mod] [Build Log] - PC-TU 100B (Unnamed PC)


Nice, the quality of the LianLi is so good I didn't want to cut mine.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Nice, the quality of the LianLi is so good I didn't want to cut mine.


Normally I would agree with you, but in regards to the TU-100, the biggest design flaw with it is the lack of ventilation for the GPU. And because I decided to actually go through with the cut in the bottom of the case, I figured I'd go for a fully fledged mod.


----------



## Seban

Venting the bottom is not always a must. For example, I myself did not made any modifications to my TU-100. My GPU temps are 74 C when fans are on auto and 63 C when full speed. Also I would like to mention that my CPU did never get hotter than 53 C







Some peeps might call my setup low-end cosnidering that I am using non-K i5 4670 and GTX 960 4GB. However its more than enough to play my favourite games







And I dont think that any modern compact/mini card is worth upgrading to yet as they all come with single fan cooling that looks like intel stock.


----------



## Suqrk68852

*UV SIAMESE UPDATE*
Two weeks now monitoring my new build temps using Open Hardware Monitor... min and max temps have dropped slightly. Both my CPU Cooler and 120 mm Case Fan are still set on Gigabyte's 'Quiet' Smart Fan Auto Mode. Minimum and maximum temperatures and average fan speeds for the past two weeks as follows:

CPU: 28 | 47 °C

SYSTEM: 24 | 44 °C

M.2 SSD: 41 | 55 °C

SATA SSD: 19 | 25 °C

Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU Cooler = ~3300 rpm

Noctua NF-S12B redux 1200 PWM 120 mm Case Fan = ~630 rpm


----------



## hrockh

problem solved.

SG13 still running fine after a year of abuse


----------



## hrockh

@NFSxperts
Just noticed that all Streacom cases are missing. vast majority of them are under 20L. worth adding, they are really pretty!
http://www.streacom.com/


----------



## Simmons572

Howdy folks, the build has been finished!





Would you all make me some recommendations for some free benchmarking softwares I can use? I want to stress test the hell out of this little box, and aside from furmark and prime95, I am not really sure what is out there that would be worth running.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Howdy folks, the build has been finished!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you all make me some recommendations for some free benchmarking softwares I can use? I want to stress test the hell out of this little box, and aside from furmark and prime95, I am not really sure what is out there that would be worth running.


I like OCCT for OC stability testing and Unigine valley and heaven are pretty good for GPU testing. I prefer 3dmark but not free.


----------



## Seban

3dmark is just a synthetic benchmark. Its not any kind of stress test.


----------



## Suqrk68852

UPDATE (UV Siamese)

So it has been nearly a month now and I am dying to post UV Siamese's system temps and stress test results using the Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU Cooler and the Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120 mm Case Fan. My computer is on 24/7 with neither system sleep or hibernation turned on; just screen sleep turned on.

CPU Cooler and Case Fan were both set on Gigabyte's 'Quiet' Smart Fan Auto Mode for the duration of the monitoring, as well as when performing the system stress tests which were conducted using HeavyLoad and StressMyPC stress tools. The CPU and M.2 SSD did not get as hot as I thought they would on the 'Quiet' Setting especially when I conducted the stress tests at the warmest time of the day with no air conditioning here in Thailand. Lowest temps reported were of course when the CPU was at idle with AC on during the evenings.

CPU: 24 | 57 °C
SYSTEM: 27 | 54 °C
M.2 SSD: 36 | 63 °C
2.5" SSD: 18 | 28 °C

I am very happy with this SFF build's performance thus far and extremely pleased with the performance of the little engine that could... at low rpm settings (under 700 rpm) the cooler is whisper quiet and I believe the Noctua may actually be more noisy than the Engine 27! The machine-like hum/whistle doesn't begin until the Engine reaches speeds over 700 rpm and the very load whine-like report, as heard on some YouTube review videos, only occurs when it is at max speed settings over 5500 rpm.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> UPDATE (UV Siamese)
> 
> So it has been nearly a month now and I am dying to post UV Siamese's system temps and stress test results using the Thermaltake Engine 27 CPU Cooler and the Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120 mm Case Fan. My computer is on 24/7 with neither system sleep or hibernation turned on; just screen sleep turned on.
> 
> CPU Cooler and Case Fan were both set on Gigabyte's 'Quiet' Smart Fan Auto Mode for the duration of the monitoring, as well as when performing the system stress tests which were conducted using HeavyLoad and StressMyPC stress tools. The CPU and M.2 SSD did not get as hot as I thought they would on the 'Quiet' Setting especially when I conducted the stress tests at the warmest time of the day with no air conditioning here in Thailand. Lowest temps reported were of course when the CPU was at idle with AC on during the evenings.
> 
> CPU: 24 | 57 °C
> SYSTEM: 27 | 54 °C
> M.2 SSD: 36 | 63 °C
> 2.5" SSD: 18 | 28 °C
> 
> I am very happy with this SFF build's performance thus far and extremely pleased with the performance of the little engine that could... at low rpm settings (under 700 rpm) the cooler is whisper quiet and I believe the Noctua may actually be more noisy than the Engine 27! The machine-like hum/whistle doesn't begin until the Engine reaches speeds over 700 rpm and the very load whine-like report, as heard on some YouTube review videos, only occurs when it is at max speed settings over 5500 rpm.


I am curious about something, is the bottom of your case solid. I have a Gigabyte Z170 with a bottom mounted M.2 SSD and my temps aren't nearly as high, highest I have seen is 52C. My Ncase has large ventilation on the back side of the case though.


----------



## Suqrk68852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I am curious about something, is the bottom of your case solid.


Yes, completely solid; no venting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z170 with a bottom mounted M.2 SSD and my temps aren't nearly as high, highest I have seen is 52C,


From my limited internet research I believe the Samsung M.2 SSDs run slightly cooler than the Crucial M.2 SSDs so that could be a major factor. Also, please note that that max temp was begot via a SSD Stress Test conducted here in Thailand with no air conditioning on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> My Ncase has large ventilation on the back side of the case though.


Yeah, probably a combination of inferior case ventilation (Silverstone ML06B-E has limited rear panel venting) and a slightly hotter running Crucial M.2 SSD. I am not too concerned as long as it stays under 70 C!


----------



## Zebeyo

Raijintek Metis - Sign me up! Downscaling from a Node 304.


----------



## storm-83

Encode a video or dvd with software like handbrake - stresses the cpu to the max
Play a couple of games where you max every setting - should at least stress the gpu to the max

Running any other bench or stress test, will give you results that will never be anything like the results you are going to get in everyday use.
for instance, software like intel burn, or other torture application is just that, torture of your component, and heaven or valley are synthetic, and doesn't use api's and call routines typical for gaming or encoding.

Hope this helps, and nice rig! looks very clean!


----------



## Suqrk68852

Thank you. Unfortunately not a gamer nor video/photo editor so no dedicated GPU nor such related software installed. Cheers,


----------



## TAGsystems

Some epic SFF builds here!!

Need to hurry up and crack on with my design for one!!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAGsystems*
> 
> Some epic SFF builds here!!
> 
> Need to hurry up and crack on with my design for one!!


and post it here


----------



## Seban

To be honest I havent seen anything epic since Simmons made his mod. Only exeption is this:







The only thing that beats suitcase build (TU-100) in my eyes.


----------



## Ceros_X

Guess I should get around to posting mine. *Deployment Box* is built into a Pelican 1470 briefcase. The while thing is

EXTERIOR (L X W X D)
19.87" x 13.93" x 4.68" (50.5 x 35.4 x 11.9 cm)

INTERIOR (L X W X D)
17.75" x 11.37" x 4.12" (45.1 x 28.9 x 10.5 cm)

Which doesn't seem that great (I guess including the monitor doesn't make it too bad) but the whole computer is built into the bottom half of the case and measures 17.75" x 11.37" x 2.62" (451mm x 289mm x 67mm) [or *8.73 Liters*] .

Specs:

Intel i6600K Processor
GA-Z170N ITX MB
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000MHz (PC4-24000)
Noctua NH-L9I
Intel 80gb SSD
Corsair SF-450
Nvidia 750Ti
Li-Heat 25mm D type riser
An extra Noctua for ****s and giggles and some fan grills.
16mm Vandal switch

Also pictured is an 8tb 3.5" HDD but that is only occasionally attached.

I intended to make a top panel with a bunch of panel mount pass through connectors but ran out of time before I deployed (have all the cables, just couldn't get the panel done before deployment). It has survived a few plane flights around the middle east so far.

I am already working on transplanting the build into a new case. Thanks for looking!


----------



## d0mini

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceros_X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should get around to posting mine. *Deployment Box* is built into a Pelican 1470 briefcase. The while thing is
> 
> EXTERIOR (L X W X D)
> 19.87" x 13.93" x 4.68" (50.5 x 35.4 x 11.9 cm)
> 
> INTERIOR (L X W X D)
> 17.75" x 11.37" x 4.12" (45.1 x 28.9 x 10.5 cm)
> 
> Which doesn't seem that great (I guess including the monitor doesn't make it too bad) but the whole computer is built into the bottom half of the case and measures 17.75" x 11.37" x 2.62" (451mm x 289mm x 67mm) [or *8.73 Liters*] .
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel i6600K Processor
> GA-Z170N ITX MB
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000MHz (PC4-24000)
> Noctua NH-L9I
> Intel 80gb SSD
> Corsair SF-450
> Nvidia 750Ti
> Li-Heat 25mm D type riser
> An extra Noctua for ****s and giggles and some fan grills.
> 16mm Vandal switch
> 
> Also pictured is an 8tb 3.5" HDD but that is only occasionally attached.
> 
> I intended to make a top panel with a bunch of panel mount pass through connectors but ran out of time before I deployed (have all the cables, just couldn't get the panel done before deployment). It has survived a few plane flights around the middle east so far.
> 
> I am already working on transplanting the build into a new case. Thanks for looking!






:O

Have you thought of somehow getting a keyboard on top of that stuff? Or is that not really needed for what you require? That is Awesome, I love how the screen is integrated.

Oh and uh, lol at the power switch and the 80GB SSD


----------



## Ceros_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> Have you thought of somehow getting a keyboard on top of that stuff? Or is that not really needed for what you require? That is Awesome, I love how the screen is integrated.
> 
> Oh and uh, lol at the power switch and the 80GB SSD


Haha, you have no idea how dodgy it can get. The build log is hosted elsewhere (don't think I can link offsite) but here is part of it in an imgur album - you can see my plans to mount it!

Also spent all of the money on the rest of the build, plan to upgrade the HDD to an M.2 (256gb lol) and get a 1050Ti in the future. For now, it cost me like 35 bucks shipped and lets me boot quick and play Fallout 4/League of Legends without issue









No real room for a keyboard (between screen and top of the bottom compartment), also I can throw a keyboard in my luggage without worrying about it getting destroyed (or pack one in my carry on). This case counts as a computer bag so I'm not forced to sacrifice my carry on space for my PC. I've tried the soft roll up keyboards but they are garbage. Sticking with a normal non-SFF keyboard for now!


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceros_X*
> 
> Haha, you have no idea how dodgy it can get. The build log is hosted elsewhere (don't think I can link offsite) but here is part of it in an imgur album - you can see my plans to mount it!
> 
> Also spent all of the money on the rest of the build, plan to upgrade the HDD to an M.2 (256gb lol) and get a 1050Ti in the future. For now, it cost me like 35 bucks shipped and lets me boot quick and play Fallout 4/League of Legends without issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No real room for a keyboard (between screen and top of the bottom compartment), also I can throw a keyboard in my luggage without worrying about it getting destroyed (or pack one in my carry on). This case counts as a computer bag so I'm not forced to sacrifice my carry on space for my PC. I've tried the soft roll up keyboards but they are garbage. Sticking with a normal non-SFF keyboard for now!


That's absolutely fair enough







I love the layout! Good use of the PCIe riser, excellent PSU choice, and an M.2 SSD just means less required cables so very much a good idea. All in a pelican case. Very nice.

In the UK that would count as your free hand luggage (or uh.. carry on space) for sure, but it's good you can manage it. Just bring some kind of battery and slap that bad boy in front of you, full sized keyboard and all


----------



## nwkrep82

*CASE* - Wesena ITX4 v3

*CPU* - Intel Core i3 6100

*MOTHERBOARD* - Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI

*MEMORY* - Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB 2 x 4GB DDR4-2400

*CPU COOLER* - Noctua NH-L9i

*CPU COOLER FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-P 92mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan - 1800 RPM

*CASE FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent PWM Fan - 2500 RPM

*POWER SUPPLY* - picoPSU-160-XT (custom sleeved), 160w output, 12v input DC-DC Power Supply (192w AC-DC Power Adapter, 12v 16A)

*STORAGE* - SAMSUNG SM951 M.2 128GB

*GRAPHICS* - MSI N750 TI-2GD5TLP w/retrofitted cooler from EVGA Geforce GT 730 2GB (low profile)*

*OPERATING SYSTEM* - OS X EL Capitan


----------



## Seban

I wonder if there are cases of the above size tompatible with low profile GTX 1050 Ti or one slot graphics card that would fit into such case that would be equal to 1050 ti because the more I look into such computers the more I want to go smaller from Lian Li PC-TU 100 and since I am using i5 4670 non-K and GTX 960 4gb which is more than enough for my gaming needs, I am very tempted...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I wonder if there are cases of the above size tompatible with low profile GTX 1050 Ti or one slot graphics card that would fit into such case that would be equal to 1050 ti because the more I look into such computers the more I want to go smaller from Lian Li PC-TU 100 and since I am using i5 4670 non-K and GTX 960 4gb which is more than enough for my gaming needs, I am very tempted...


Well right now you have low profile GTX 1050 Ti's from MSI, Gigabyte and Galax. Nice to have a good selection but I have not seen a single slot 1050 yet.

XFX and HIS are making single slot RX 460's but they aren't low profile.

So you do have some good choices, just maybe not exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## wiretap

There might be some on the way soon, since there have been some low profile single slot Quadro's announced recently. I'm guessing they'll come with the Pascal refresh.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro-graphics-with-pascal.html


----------



## Seban

Quadro is out of the way for me, totally. I dont need quadro nor I wanna spend money for quadro. I wonder whats the tinyiest case that can acomodate one of those low profile GTX cards either from MSI or Galax, huh? Any builds out there? Any photos of them?

And Radeon - definately out of the way too. Unless they actually make a good one, single slot, low profile. But as you guys already said, no such thing yet.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Quadro is out of the way for me, totally. I dont need quadro nor I wanna spend money for quadro. I wonder whats the tinyiest case that can acomodate one of those low profile GTX cards either from MSI or Galax, huh? Any builds out there? Any photos of them?
> 
> And Radeon - definately out of the way too. Unless they actually make a good one, single slot, low profile. But as you guys already said, no such thing yet.


I wasn't saying get a Quadro. I was saying that the Pascal refresh will likely bring desktop consumer cards in single slot low profile since the new line of Quadro's was developed with that in mind.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Quadro is out of the way for me, totally. I dont need quadro nor I wanna spend money for quadro. I wonder whats the tinyiest case that can acomodate one of those low profile GTX cards either from MSI or Galax, huh? Any builds out there? Any photos of them?
> 
> And Radeon - definately out of the way too. Unless they actually make a good one, single slot, low profile. But as you guys already said, no such thing yet.


Silverstone ML 09. Only 7 liters supports dual slot low profile graphics cards.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=653&area=en


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> I wasn't saying get a Quadro. I was saying that the Pascal refresh will likely bring desktop consumer cards in single slot low profile since the new line of Quadro's was developed with that in mind.


Sorry, my bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Silverstone ML 09. Only 7 liters supports dual slot low profile graphics cards.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=653&area=en


Thanks a lot!


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CASE* - Wesena ITX4 v3
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i3 6100
> 
> *MOTHERBOARD* - Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI
> 
> *MEMORY* - Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB 2 x 4GB DDR4-2400
> 
> *CPU COOLER* - Noctua NH-L9i
> 
> *CPU COOLER FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-P 92mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan - 1800 RPM
> 
> *CASE FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent PWM Fan - 2500 RPM
> 
> *POWER SUPPLY* - picoPSU-160-XT (custom sleeved), 160w output, 12v input DC-DC Power Supply (192w AC-DC Power Adapter, 12v 16A)
> 
> *STORAGE* - SAMSUNG SM951 M.2 128GB
> 
> *GRAPHICS* - MSI N750 TI-2GD5TLP w/retrofitted cooler from EVGA Geforce GT 730 2GB (low profile)*
> 
> *OPERATING SYSTEM* - OS X EL Capitan


Looks great, very tidy with sleeved picoPSU.
Did you encounter any problems upon setting up your Hackintosh?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Looks great, very tidy with sleeved picoPSU.
> Did you encounter any problems upon setting up your Hackintosh?


Thanks!

I didn't encounter any problems setting it up. The guide I used at the time was pretty thorough.


----------



## rfarmer

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_has_created_a_low_profile_rx_460_gpu/1

Well it's not a GTX 1050Ti but it is a low profile, single slot, RX 460. Probably the most powerful GPU you can buy atm in that form factor.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_has_created_a_low_profile_rx_460_gpu/1
> 
> Well it's not a GTX 1050Ti but it is a low profile, single slot, RX 460. Probably the most powerful GPU you can buy atm in that form factor.


Now this is the only exeption I would consider AMD GPU, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!







Pure small factor porn. My GTX 960 4G handles my favourite games quite nicely, but the question is how would 460 handle games like Max Payne 3 and GTA V ?

I need case smaller than recomended Silverstone for dual slot gpu.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Now this is the only exeption I would consider AMD GPU, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure small factor porn. My GTX 960 4G handles my favourite games quite nicely, but the question is how would 460 handle games like Max Payne 3 and GTA V ?
> 
> I need case smaller than recomended Silverstone for dual slot gpu.


The 1050Ti and 960 are considerably more powerful than a rx460, in GTAV and across most if not all games.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2658-gtx-1050-ti-and-1050-review-benchmarks-vs-460-more/page-5


----------



## Seban

Thanks for the benchmarks. I guess I will have to let time do its thing with technological progress and wait until GTX 1060 will come out in single slot low profile form. I had HD6950 back in the days. Seeing this benchmarks only proves me right in my conclusion that AMD is garbage. However size was so tempting that it made me froget for a second that AMD is inferior to NVIDIA







Good thing you reminded me


----------



## LazedOut

Just a little sneak peak at what I'm finishing up. Assuming the Thermaltake riser cable works properly, I should have it up and running this weekend! P.S.. Thinking Blood Red Aurora 2.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Would anyone be able to recommend the smallest case possible that will accept one Radeon pro duo and a PSU that's 150 x 86 x 165 mm (W x H x D) ? , Only need one 2.5" drive if I do have one so HDD space isn't a requirement .

I've seen a few but not sure on what is best .


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazedOut*
> 
> Just a little sneak peak at what I'm finishing up. Assuming the Thermaltake riser cable works properly, I should have it up and running this weekend! P.S.. Thinking Blood Red Aurora 2.


Simplistic and functional! It's beautiful. I just hope that 240mm of radiator is good enough for whatever OC you may attempt.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Simplistic and functional! It's beautiful. I just hope that 240mm of radiator is good enough for whatever OC you may attempt.


Good enough is subjective. You wont be seeing 40 degree temps, but 60 degree temps and a silent build is all you can hope for.


----------



## LazedOut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Good enough is subjective. You wont be seeing 40 degree temps, but 60 degree temps and a silent build is all you can hope for.


Well I figure once I move to a more efficient GPU like a 980ti I could likely see 55 degree temps with both fans running around the 1400rpm mark. Then again, 60+ degrees still leaves alot of room for the thermal ceiling.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazedOut*
> 
> Well I figure once I move to a more efficient GPU like a 980ti I could likely see 55 degree temps with both fans running around the 1400rpm mark. Then again, 60+ degrees still leaves alot of room for the thermal ceiling.


My primary concern is with the CPU overclock thermal headroom. 980 TI die size is quite large and xfers heat efficiently enough.


----------



## LazedOut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My primary concern is with the CPU overclock thermal headroom. 980 TI die size is quite large and xfers heat efficiently enough.


TBH as long as it doesnt throttle I really dont mind high temps to achieve the overclocks that I want.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Thanks for the benchmarks. I guess I will have to let time do its thing with technological progress and wait until GTX 1060 will come out in single slot low profile form. I had HD6950 back in the days. Seeing this benchmarks only proves me right in my conclusion that AMD is garbage. However size was so tempting that it made me froget for a second that AMD is inferior to NVIDIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you reminded me


Getting closer, here is a single slot GTX 1050Ti. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/elsa_launch_their_single-slot_gtx_1050_ti_4gb_gpu/1


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Getting closer, here is a single slot GTX 1050Ti. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/elsa_launch_their_single-slot_gtx_1050_ti_4gb_gpu/1


This is a step in right direction. Cases like mine could benefit from such card, making it possible to install two additional SSD's at the bottom in the caddy that I unscrewed due to my GTX 960 being dual slot


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> This is a step in right direction. Cases like mine could benefit from such card, making it possible to install two additional SSD's at the bottom in the caddy that I unscrewed due to my GTX 960 being dual slot


I am glad to see all the choices being offered recently, especially being a SFF fan. The nVidia 9 series offered itx size cards but no single slot nor low profile. Nice to have some better options.


----------



## Seban

But if we are talking cases like NFC S4 Mini then I guess its too big. But Im sure it can be fixed in the near future. If it had Quadro K12000 dimensions, it would been perfect. I would love to see cases being designed like S4 Mini, but worldwide by big game players not just trough custom channel of obtaining them







Something you can buy in your country online via computer shop. I really hope that mini itx/sff market will grow bigger (what an irony







).


----------



## Smanci

I just bought a used GTX 970 and plan to fit it with an AC Mono Plus. I don't need any of those but was very affordable upgrade from current 960.
Case has 53-54mm of space below the GPU and cooler takes up 51mm. This is going to be interesting. Quite beefy air cooling for a case of this size, *if* stuff fits. I wonder how the case will handle the extra heat load.


----------



## Danzle

Looks like the Osmi got a Rev 2.0. I see a lot of "partners" and even one here in switzerland, but i still wonder if they can deliver considering all the problems of the first Osmi. They still can't manage to post the maximum cooler size and GPU dimensions...


----------



## Seban

I am thinking of building HTPC. What would be the best single slot, low profile GPU (other than Quadro K1200) and will it fit in Streacom ST-F7CS Alpha ?

This is the case I am talking about:


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I am thinking of building HTPC. What would be the best single slot, low profile GPU (other than Quadro K1200) and will it fit in Streacom ST-F7CS Alpha ?
> 
> This is the case I am talking about:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe the MSI RX 460 is about as powerful as you can get. http://www.pcgamer.com/msi-unveils-a-low-profile-radeon-rx-460-for-home-theater-pcs/

It is too bad that doesn't have dual slot, there are a lot more options for low profile dual slot cards.


----------



## Seban

I believe the Streacom case is almost identical to the Wersena ITX, so I am aware of two options: Quadro K1200 which is kinda out of the question for me, because I would like to do some mild gaming on a level of GeForce GTX 960 so I see the GTX 750 Ti and couple of pages back some smart dude who changed the cooling of such card to fit it. But I am looking for solutions out of the box, to assamble.

750 Ti 2 GB wont let me enjoy GTA V as I enjoy with GTX 960 I guess or it will have to do some tweaking?
Max Payne 3 is the second game I play and I think TI 750 would handle it.

I also found a card that I can get easily in my country wich is much cheaper than Quadro K1200 but I dont know what to expect or what exactly is this card. Im guessing non gaming card like Quadro. Here is how it looks like:



Its called Sapphire GPRO 4200 4GB


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I believe the Streacom case is almost identical to the Wersena ITX, so I am aware of two options: Quadro K1200 which is kinda out of the question for me, because I would like to do some mild gaming on a level of GeForce GTX 960 so I see the GTX 750 Ti and couple of pages back some smart dude who changed the cooling of such card to fit it. But I am looking for solutions out of the box, to assamble.
> 
> 750 Ti 2 GB wont let me enjoy GTA V as I enjoy with GTX 960 I guess or it will have to do some tweaking?
> Max Payne 3 is the second game I play and I think TI 750 would handle it.
> 
> I also found a card that I can get easily in my country wich is much cheaper than Quadro K1200 but I dont know what to expect or what exactly is this card. Im guessing non gaming card like Quadro. Here is how it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called Sapphire GPRO 4200 4GB


http://hexus.net/tech/items/graphics/94675-sapphire-introduces-new-gpro-commercial-graphics-series/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I am thinking of building HTPC. What would be the best single slot, low profile GPU (other than Quadro K1200) and will it fit in Streacom ST-F7CS Alpha ?


Without modding, the Radeon Pro WX 4100, followed by the Quadro P1000.

If you're willing to modify the card a bit you could get a low profile 1050ti, cut the bracket in half, remove the DVI port and find a quadro/radeon pro/firepro cooler that fits.

An MSI RX 460 4GT LP would be easier, you'd just have to find a single slot radeon pro/firepro/quadro cooler that fits.

Like this one for example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181977457704


----------



## Smanci

Just in case if someone's planning the same... Fits, but only with cards that use 1mm or 2mm spacers.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Just in case if someone's planning the same... Fits, but only with cards that use 1mm or 2mm spacers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, I used to have a Rosewill Legacy U2 (same case). Cool little case but man they are a pain to put a build together in.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very nice, I used to have a Rosewill Legacy U2 (same case). Cool little case but man they are a pain to put a build together in.


I can imagine the frustration building a setup like this for the first time but luckily I've fine-tuned all possible installation procedures to near perfection over the last three years.

44C for a slightly overclocked 970 is quite well worth the effort though


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I am thinking of building HTPC. What would be the best single slot, low profile GPU (other than Quadro K1200) and will it fit in Streacom ST-F7CS Alpha ?
> 
> This is the case I am talking about:


I did a build in that relatively 'same' case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> *CASE* - Wesena ITX4 v3
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i3 6100
> 
> *MOTHERBOARD* - Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI
> 
> *MEMORY* - Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB 2 x 4GB DDR4-2400
> 
> *CPU COOLER* - Noctua NH-L9i
> 
> *CPU COOLER FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-P 92mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan - 1800 RPM
> 
> *CASE FAN* - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent PWM Fan - 2500 RPM
> 
> *POWER SUPPLY* - picoPSU-160-XT (custom sleeved), 160w output, 12v input DC-DC Power Supply (192w AC-DC Power Adapter, 12v 16A)
> 
> *STORAGE* - SAMSUNG SM951 M.2 128GB
> 
> *GRAPHICS* - MSI N750 TI-2GD5TLP w/retrofitted cooler from EVGA Geforce GT 730 2GB (low profile)*
> 
> *OPERATING SYSTEM* - OS X EL Capitan


I actually swapped a cooler from an EVGA Geforce GT 730 2GB (low profile) onto a MSI N750 TI-2GD5TLP to make it single slot card.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I did a build in that relatively 'same' case.
> I actually swapped a cooler from an EVGA Geforce GT 730 2GB (low profile) onto a MSI N750 TI-2GD5TLP to make it single slot card.


Yep, I know. I mentioned you.
Well, to be completly honest I am looking for solutions out of the box. I dont buy abroad so I am only getting whats available in my country. I dont buy from second hand, I prefer new stuff, but if I would be able to nail a good deal that is not obtainable otherwise I would go for it.

Anyways I think my Lian-Li build is the best at the moment. No compromises, but I do love and have a hard on for case of yours and its clone Streacom brand.

Right now I have i5 4670 and GTX 960, going into that form factor would require me to go steps back specs wise, so either I will build low end separate system in that case or transfer my when single slot low profile GTX 1050 or 1050 Ti would be made.

I am hoping for brands like ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI to do a card like that, because that would not condemn me to a Quadro or very weak AMD cards or GTX 750 Ti. I would love to have a card in a case on a level of GTX 960 4G because this is my absolute minimum. I dont need ultra high end cpu or gpu, i5 4670+gtx 960 is more than enough for my gaming and multimedia needs.

However I am really loving the form factor of your case...


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Yep, I know. I mentioned you.
> Well, to be completly honest I am looking for solutions out of the box. I dont buy abroad so I am only getting whats available in my country. I dont buy from second hand, I prefer new stuff, but if I would be able to nail a good deal that is not obtainable otherwise I would go for it.
> 
> Anyways I think my Lian-Li build is the best at the moment. No compromises, but I do love and have a hard on for case of yours and its clone Streacom brand.
> 
> Right now I have i5 4670 and GTX 960, going into that form factor would require me to go steps back specs wise, so either I will build low end separate system in that case or transfer my when single slot low profile GTX 1050 or 1050 Ti would be made.
> 
> I am hoping for brands like ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI to do a card like that, because that would not condemn me to a Quadro or very weak AMD cards or GTX 750 Ti. I would love to have a card in a case on a level of GTX 960 4G because this is my absolute minimum. I dont need ultra high end cpu or gpu, i5 4670+gtx 960 is more than enough for my gaming and multimedia needs.
> 
> However I am really loving the form factor of your case...


That particular build is just a secondary build I did for fun...Its not my main rig (not enough horsepower for my needs). I was going to put in in my bedroom, but then it became the perfect opportunity to try a Hackintosh.

I do agree a more powerful version of the card I used would be great. Actually, MSI has a 1050 ti version https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti-4GT-LP.html#hero-overview

Unfortunately, it doesn't have a single slot i/o. Otherwise, I could have modded it the same way I did the 750ti version.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> That particular build is just a secondary build I did for fun...Its not my main rig (not enough horsepower for my needs). I was going to put in in my bedroom, but then it became the perfect opportunity to try a Hackintosh.
> 
> I do agree a more powerful version of the card I used would be great. Actually, MSI has a 1050 ti version https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti-4GT-LP.html#hero-overview
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't have a single slot i/o. Otherwise, I could have modded it the same way I did the 750ti version.


Thing is that those Wersena/Streacom cases are extremely appealing to my needs when it comes to size.
I do love the idea of having a PICO PSU, which is available in my country, even Streacom one with brick, but its priced very high so going down from SFX 600W PSU that I got for like half the price is kinda absurd







But that is in terms of economy. Speaking of power, well it is obvious that 600W > 160W. However I dont utilize that so its being kinda wasted anyway







Lian Li PC-TU100 case have its flaws but I can fit water cooling, the temps are not high, noise is fixed with a fan curve even when temps trigger highest fan speeds its torlable. Going in that HTPC format means swaping out watercooling for a low profile air cooling and with 4670 cpu its kinda obvious that temps are going to be higher than with i3.

I have been researching very long before building in TU-100. I still cant get out of my head Wersena/Streacom case, its so gorgeus and tiny, I would love to make a gaming HTPC out of it. For games like GTA V , Max Payne 3 , Starcraft II, Unreal Tournament 4 Pre-Alpha, but I think it might be impossible for now.

Quadro K1200 is not cheap but its not priced that its completely out of my reach, but that is pointless to spend so much on card like this just to realize it fails in gaming.

750Ti lacks 2 more gigs of ram and I lack the skills to make things with the cooler you did. Apart from this I really cant stop drooling over your fun Wersena build








So I guess the only reasonable thing is to wait and hope they make a single slot low profile gpu on a level of 1050 or if some manufacturer make case like Streacom that would have two slots for gpu









I am watching ITX/HTPC market and trying to figure out how to make the smallest gaming HTPC. So far the only conclusions I have is that my TU-100 is the best size-no compromise build I can get. But I cant forget the Wersena/Streacom case, its like Im in love with that case







My heart bleeds torwards building in this case...


----------



## Seban

Delete


----------



## rfarmer

New Corsair One, looks pretty cool. Pricey but at only 12l definitely small. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/one


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I can imagine the frustration building a setup like this for the first time but luckily I've fine-tuned all possible installation procedures to near perfection over the last three years.
> 
> 44C for a slightly overclocked 970 is quite well worth the effort though


44c is extremely good! I wonder if that mono could cool the zotac 1080 mini?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> 44c is extremely good! I wonder if that mono could cool the zotac 1080 mini?


Considering 1080 consumes pretty much the same amount of power and die size is 3/4 of the 970, very likely. Mono Plus is rated at 200W.
But, I don't know if Zotac uses standard mounting holes.

44C was at ~20C ambient and 1050RPM fan speed. The fan controller doesn't want to allow lower than that and I'll be soon trying a speed reducer such as ULNA to make things practically inaudible.
The card sounds nicer than the 960 Strix at stock settings anyway.

BF4 30 Minutes:


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricochetsew*
> 
> Good day, I would like to join the *uSFF/SFF Club* with my new Ultra Small Form Factor build in a 7-Liter Silverstone Milo ML06B-E HTPC case.
> 
> *UV Siamese by ricochet*
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6639904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official uSFF/SFF Club


What has been your thoughts on the durability of this case? I am thinking of having over 30 systems built in the ML09B which is a very similar case.


----------



## Suqrk68852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> What has been your thoughts on the durability of this case? I am thinking of having over 30 systems built in the ML09B which is a very similar case.


A very robust, well-built case... very happy with it. Cheers.


----------



## KaffieneKing

No where near as small (or powerful) as some of the rigs here but here is my latest incarnation of my build:





Enjoy!


----------



## hrockh

does anyone have a 3D model of any GPU with very accurate dimensions?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> does anyone have a 3D model of any GPU with very accurate dimensions?


 mITXGPU.zip 217k .zip file


Here are some SketchUp files. Dimensions are pulled off the PCI-SIG PCIe 3.0 spec slides and motherboard dimensions are pulled off FormFactors.org spec sheets. I also included a mITX board with a PCIe x16 connector on it for reference (it's placed according to PCIe spec). Hole placement is actually from the mATX and ATX spec sheets on FormFactors.org because the converted dimensions on the mITX spec sheet are off since they're rounded. The mATX guides are actually still in the file. Also has the rear I/O plate cutout clearance zone.

There's a full length card (312mm) and a half length card (~170mm, too lazy to look at the sheet). Both are 1-slot wide. Just sandwich 2 together for a GPU.

Includes a blank expansion slot bracket and the clearance heights on both back and frontside.

PCB thickness is 1/16". I believe the standard PCB thickness in general is 1/16" or the rounded mm equivalent of 1.5-1.6mm.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> mITXGPU.zip 217k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here are some SketchUp files. Dimensions are pulled off the PCI-SIG PCIe 3.0 spec slides and motherboard dimensions are pulled off FormFactors.org spec sheets. I also included a mITX board with a PCIe x16 connector on it for reference (it's placed according to PCIe spec). Hole placement is actually from the mATX and ATX spec sheets on FormFactors.org because the converted dimensions on the mITX spec sheet are off since they're rounded. The mATX guides are actually still in the file. Also has the rear I/O plate cutout clearance zone.
> 
> There's a full length card (312mm) and a half length card (~170mm, too lazy to look at the sheet). Both are 1-slot wide. Just sandwich 2 together for a GPU.
> 
> Includes a blank expansion slot bracket and the clearance heights on both back and frontside.
> 
> PCB thickness is 1/16". I believe the standard PCB thickness in general is 1/16" or the rounded mm equivalent of 1.5-1.6mm.


BLOODY WONDERFUL
Thank you very much


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> mITXGPU.zip 217k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here are some SketchUp files. Dimensions are pulled off the PCI-SIG PCIe 3.0 spec slides and motherboard dimensions are pulled off FormFactors.org spec sheets. I also included a mITX board with a PCIe x16 connector on it for reference (it's placed according to PCIe spec). Hole placement is actually from the mATX and ATX spec sheets on FormFactors.org because the converted dimensions on the mITX spec sheet are off since they're rounded. The mATX guides are actually still in the file. Also has the rear I/O plate cutout clearance zone.
> 
> There's a full length card (312mm) and a half length card (~170mm, too lazy to look at the sheet). Both are 1-slot wide. Just sandwich 2 together for a GPU.
> 
> Includes a blank expansion slot bracket and the clearance heights on both back and frontside.
> 
> PCB thickness is 1/16". I believe the standard PCB thickness in general is 1/16" or the rounded mm equivalent of 1.5-1.6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> BLOODY WONDERFUL
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...

It might be a bit annoying to get the card into the slot since the way the pinout portion of the card is made is that it's tapered.

Say you're looking at the card so its thinnest profile is showing (ex. expansion slot/bracket side). I'd use the guide tool in sketchup to create 2 infinite lines following both sides of the PCB, then afterwards find the lowest point of that pinout and fudge some guide lines to get corner of the imaginary perfect rectangle the insert would be if it weren't tapered.

Then after that, move the entire card by the guide point into the slot (going to have to zoom into the surface between the outside and inside surface of the PCIe receptacle or set the surface view to x-ray mode).

If it's for a mATX board unfortunately I don't have the time to go make a model w/ 4x PCIe x16 slots so you'll have to go look for the documents on your own.


----------



## rfarmer

Thought you guys might be interested, people are starting their builds in the Dan A4 case. https://hardforum.com/threads/dan-a4-sfx-post-your-build-here-thread.1924512/

Have to say that is a cool little case.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thought you guys might be interested, people are starting their builds in the Dan A4 case. https://hardforum.com/threads/dan-a4-sfx-post-your-build-here-thread.1924512/
> 
> Have to say that is a cool little case.


absolutely lovely little enclosure. Too expensive for me at the moment


----------



## Simmons572

Question for you all. I am looking for a decent quality sFF mATX box that I can use to rebuild my pfSense box.

It is currently living in a repurposed Dell Dimension 8400. https://www.cnet.com/products/dell-dimension-8400-p4-540-3-2-ghz-monitor-lcd-17-series/specs/
This great and all, but it's a bit bigger than it needs to be.

My requirements are a small, simple looking box that can hold 4 PCI/PCI-E NICS.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Question for you all. I am looking for a decent quality sFF mATX box that I can use to rebuild my pfSense box.
> 
> It is currently living in a repurposed Dell Dimension 8400. https://www.cnet.com/products/dell-dimension-8400-p4-540-3-2-ghz-monitor-lcd-17-series/specs/
> This great and all, but it's a bit bigger than it needs to be.
> 
> My requirements are a small, simple looking box that can hold 4 PCI/PCI-E NICS.
> 
> Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


Are the NICs low profile? and which PSU form factor?

Can anyone with a CM Elite 120 measure the distance from motherboard to the top of the case? I want to use a tower cpu cooler with the PSU removed.
@bluedevil @andydviking @unimatrixzero


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Are the NICs low profile? and which PSU form factor?


They do not have LP brackets, but I was planning on shopping for some in the future. Or ghetto modding them.

PSU form factor is undecided. I am planning on building a brand new box, and then migrate my current configs over to the new one.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> They do not have LP brackets, but I was planning on shopping for some in the future. Or ghetto modding them.
> 
> PSU form factor is undecided. I am planning on building a brand new box, and then migrate my current configs over to the new one.


The only SFF matx case I know with 4 full height expansion slots is the jonsbo V4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Can anyone with a CM Elite 120 measure the distance from motherboard to the top of the case? I want to use a tower cpu cooler with the PSU removed.


The is 18cm of space between the motherboard standoffs to the top of the case if you don't use the PSU space above the motherboard.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The only SFF matx case I know with 4 full height expansion slots is the jonsbo V4


What I meant to say, is that I want to reduce them down to short expansions slots.
Though that is a unique case and I will definitely keep it in mind.

I'd prefer something a tad smaller though


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What I meant to say, is that I want to reduce them down to short expansions slots.
> Though that is a unique case and I will definitely keep it in mind.
> 
> I'd prefer something a tad smaller though


Here's a list with most of the SFF mATX cases with 4 PCIe slots: https://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx&xf=1002_20~2378_4~9691_%B5ATX&pg=2#productlist

The ones I would pick from are:
AeroCool CS-101 (all black, SFX PSU, one 80mm fan, 14.35L)
Antec New Solution VSK2000-U3(mostly black, TFX PSU, no fans, questionable ventilation, 12.27L)
SilverStone Milo ML03(mostly black, ATX PSU, room for 4 80mm fans, 15.71L)
Lian Li PC-C37B (mostly black, ATX PSU, one 70mm fan, decent ventilation, all aluminum, expensive, 16.36L)
Nanum SE-H100 (all black, External or proprietary PSU, fully passivly cooled, all aluminum, expensive, 11.8L)


----------



## NFSxperts

My Elite 120 NAS is complete. Had to remove 2 drive since it only houses 3 drives.

Inside, I've managed to fit a m-itx motherboard, Noctua D14 cooler, x3 3.5" drives, a 5.25 bay fan controller, and a delta power brick. I used an ATX DC board PSU and extended the power plug to the rear.
The disks are configured in a RAIDZ1.








I can still fit a low powered gpu like a short 750ti in there.


----------



## rfarmer

http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-GeForce-GTX-1070-KATANA_p_130.html Galax' single-slot GTX 1070 Katana, not low profile but that is a powerful single slot card.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/kfa2-geforce-gtx-1030-exoc-white-shows-itself.html KFA2 GeForce GT 1030 EXOC Now this one is single slot low profile.


----------



## Seban

First one - would not hit, too big








Second one - would definately hit, very sexy


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-GeForce-GTX-1070-KATANA_p_130.html Galax' single-slot GTX 1070 Katana, not low profile but that is a powerful single slot card.


Really makes me wish DTX was more of a thing.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Really makes me wish DTX was more of a thing.




This is so tempting. I have a NCase, so 3 slot. An Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty mitx which supports dual output pci riser cards. Dual 1070s in a NCase would be so cool, I am thinking temps on the top card would probably be terrible. It would be cool though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> This is so tempting. I have a NCase, so 3 slot. An Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty mitx which supports dual output pci riser cards. Dual 1070s in a NCase would be so cool, I am thinking *temps on the top card would probably be terrible. It would be cool though.*


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


lol, yeah I was thinking that after I posted it.


----------



## jooopaaa

My WIP ITX-project



all will be 2mm aluminium, 2 x 120mm intake fans.

Main specs: 7600k, Gigabyte GTX 1070 mini, 16Gb trident Z RGB..

More pictures soon.


----------



## Sazexa

I'm planning a new uSFF build, in a pretty small case. 200mm x 80mm x 225mm.

I'd like to use an i7 and also a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. I've currently got a 7700T (35W) picked out, but, if I don't overclock would it be fine to throw a regular 7700 or even a 7700K in there?

The case will just have the board with the CPU and RAM, and an NVMe SSD. Maybe two at some point.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm planning a new uSFF build, in a pretty small case. 200mm x 80mm x 225mm.
> 
> I'd like to use an i7 and also a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. I've currently got a 7700T (35W) picked out, but, if I don't overclock would it be fine to throw a regular 7700 or even a 7700K in there?
> 
> The case will just have the board with the CPU and RAM, and an NVMe SSD. Maybe two at some point.


The NH-L9i is designed for 65W and lower CPUs so you should be fine with a 7700, the 7700k is 91W so you should avoid it. If you don't plan to OC it would just be extra expense anyway.

I keep an eye on the Dan A4-SFX case thread on [H]ard forum and there are of course many people trying to stick OCed 7700k in that case. Thermals are not good, coolers that small really struggle trying to cool a K series.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> The NH-L9i is designed for 65W and lower CPUs so you should be fine with a 7700, the 7700k is 91W so you should avoid it. If you don't plan to OC it would just be extra expense anyway.
> 
> I keep an eye on the Dan A4-SFX case thread on [H]ard forum and there are of course many people trying to stick OCed 7700k in that case. Thermals are not good, coolers that small really struggle trying to cool a K series.


I've ran the NH-L9i on 95W CPU's before, and they remained relatively cool with enough case flow. As long as they weren't overclocked. I currently have one on my Fiance's i3-6100 in an NCase, and with her work load it never really exceeds 40C. Then again, that's only a 50W CPU I believe. At the same time, there really isn't vastly much difference in terms of performance on the three i7's I am considering at stock clocks, for my useage (or even gaming should I upgrade later on.)

The Dan case is nice, but, I want something with a sandblasted finish. And I don't want to have to paint or refinish panels either. The Dancase is also more than double the case I'm considering, not that budget is really an issue.


----------



## NFSxperts

My Black No ODD Ncase finally arrived!

Currently, its got a H77 system with a 1230v2 and an old 650ti boost.

No intake fans, only a thermalright axp-100 muscle

temps were a bit high so I added a 80mm exhaust fan.


Hot air was still getting trapped inside the case so I switch cpu cooler to a Noctua U9B. My plan was to have the fans suck the hot air from the gpu and blow it out of the case

The front side fan wouldn't fit so I added bottom intakes instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jooopaaa*
> 
> My WIP ITX-project
> 
> 
> 
> all will be 2mm aluminium, 2 x 120mm intake fans.
> 
> Main specs: 7600k, Gigabyte GTX 1070 mini, 16Gb trident Z RGB..
> 
> More pictures soon.


Looking good. Will you be using a pci-e riser and a clear acrylic side panel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm planning a new uSFF build, in a pretty small case. 200mm x 80mm x 225mm.
> 
> I'd like to use an i7 and also a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. I've currently got a 7700T (35W) picked out, but, if I don't overclock would it be fine to throw a regular 7700 or even a 7700K in there?
> 
> The case will just have the board with the CPU and RAM, and an NVMe SSD. Maybe two at some point.


Which case will you be using? It might work if it doesn't use 100% for long periods of time.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> My Black No ODD Ncase finally arrived!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, its got a H77 system with a 1230v2 and an old 650ti boost.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No intake fans, only a thermalright axp-100 muscle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps were a bit high so I added a 80mm exhaust fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot air was still getting trapped inside the case so I switch cpu cooler to a Noctua U9B. My plan was to have the fans suck the hot air from the gpu and blow it out of the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front side fan wouldn't fit so I added bottom intakes instead.
> Looking good. Will you be using a pci-e riser and a clear acrylic side panel?
> Which case will you be using? It might work if it doesn't use 100% for long periods of time.


Add a 120mm intake fan to the front side of the side bracket. It will feed cool air to the CPU cooler, motherboard and PSU.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Hi guys i havent been on here in a while but i thought you should know , ITX Ryzen motherboard is out
AsRock X370 Gaming ITX/ac
Nice price too at $150, it is already out of stock at Newegg









Happy building


----------



## Petehmb

Nice. Now if all the cooling companies could hurry up and bust some stuff out for Ryzen...it's coming though I know.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Nice. Now if all the cooling companies could hurry up and bust some stuff out for Ryzen...it's coming though I know.


Most cooling companies already have plenty of AM4 compatible coolers available, or are you looking for a specific kind of cooler?


----------



## Petehmb

Nah not particularly, I just know a couple friends looking to build a rig that're pretty set on Ryzen but not liking the current coolers out there yet. Honestly have only looked at a few myself but haven't heard of the bigger watercooling companies or anyone like that coming out with Ryzen stuff just yet.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Nah not particularly, I just know a couple friends looking to build a rig that're pretty set on Ryzen but not liking the current coolers out there yet. Honestly have only looked at a few myself but haven't heard of the bigger watercooling companies or anyone like that coming out with Ryzen stuff just yet.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?is_ajax=1&p=1&q=Ryzen

Alphacool, EK, Koolance, Swiftech and Bitspower. Quite a bit out there already.


----------



## Petehmb

Nice! I stand corrected.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Thermaltake Core X1 Mini
Not sure if it's small enough to qualify for the list but i came across it and it's quite affordable.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Thermaltake Core X1 Mini
> Not sure if it's small enough to qualify for the list but i came across it and it's quite affordable.


At nearly 60L in volume, its about 3x as big as the maximum size to be classified as SFF. Its an ITX case that's larger than most MATX and ATX cases, so of cource it doesn't qualify.

And as with most Thermaltake cases, you get what you pay for(or less), cheap plastics and shoddy design. Along with sub standard support and TT being an overal trashy company with questionable business practices.


----------



## Petehmb

lmao. Cue "That word...I do not think it means what you think it means" meme re: "mini".


----------



## wiretap

That's bigger than most fish tanks I've owned.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well I'm no good at determining volume. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well I'm no good at determining volume. Thanks for the heads up


Its really simple, dimensions of the case are usually listed on the specifications page. Just throw those numbers in google with mm behind each and an x or * in between. Example: 426mm x 280mm x 471mm


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its really simple, dimensions of the case are usually listed on the specifications page. Just throw those numbers in google with mm behind each and an x or * in between. Example: 426mm x 280mm x 471mm


Yup, here you go just use this:

cubic mm to Liter conversion


So in the example above, 426*280*471 = 56,180,880. Plugging it in to the converter, this gives us 56.18088 Liters. Or, "nearly 60L" as previously stated. An astute observer may notice that the numbers are the same with the decimal point moved. Thanks to the non-******-unit metric system, that is indeed all you have to do. Shift the decimal to the left 6 places and you'll have your Liters for a case.

Other examples:

Fractal Nano S:
203*330*400 = 26,796,000 mm3 = 26.796 L

Silverstone TJ08E:
210*374*385 = 30,237,900 mm3 = 30.238 L

NCase M1:
250*160*338 = 13,520,000 mm3 = 13.520 L


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd like to use an i7 and also a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. I've currently got a 7700T (35W) picked out, but, if I don't overclock would it be fine to throw a regular 7700 or even a 7700K in there?


Why don't you just underclock it? I'm planning to underclock my 6700k to around 2.8GHz on the minimum voltage, with the very same CPU cooler.


----------



## Laine

In progress scratch ATX SFF build, measures in at 17,4 litres so it's almost cheating.

X79 based workstation with an 8C/16T Xeon E5-2670 and 32GB of ram, GTX670 for GPU acceleration.


----------



## Laine

And this one is certainly cheating, but I have nowhere else to share it.

Raspberry Pi based emulator with a custom handcrafted aluminium case.

It's called _Aerial_ and is 11 x 10 x 4cm, 0.27 litres in volume.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> In progress scratch ATX SFF build, measures in at 17,4 litres so it's almost cheating.


Calculated the conventional way, its about 25L, so kinda cheatsy I guess







But i doubt anyone cares, its gorgeous.

Did you bend the CPU and ram coolers to sit at the angle as the side panel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> And this one is certainly cheating, but I have nowhere else to share it.


Same here, I doubt anyone cares either, love it. Especially how it looks like a miniature version of the ATX one.

Keep up the good work, and would you maybe consider making a thread on OCN where you post the occasional update on your projects, or even just the finished pics? Love your stuff, but having to look for it on Sweclockers is kind of a pain.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> And this one is certainly cheating, but I have nowhere else to share it.
> 
> Raspberry Pi based emulator with a custom handcrafted aluminium case.
> 
> It's called _Aerial_ and is 11 x 10 x 4cm, 0.27 litres in volume.


Rad!!!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Beautiful work Laine!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> In progress scratch ATX SFF build, measures in at 17,4 litres so it's almost cheating.
> 
> X79 based workstation with an 8C/16T Xeon E5-2670 and 32GB of ram, GTX670 for GPU acceleration.


I recognized your name from your NUC build. Very nice job again.








This certainly isn't cheating. I just makes it a bit difficult to calculate the volume. I got 18.13L without accounting for the bit off the end so 17.4L sounds about right.
What's with the cooler looking slanted in the last pic?
and FYI, the cooler will have reduced performance if the heatpipe bends are at the top.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Calculated the conventional way, its about 25L, so kinda cheatsy I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i doubt anyone cares, its gorgeous.
> 
> Did you bend the CPU and ram coolers to sit at the angle as the side panel?
> Same here, I doubt anyone cares either, love it. Especially how it looks like a miniature version of the ATX one.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and would you maybe consider making a thread on OCN where you post the occasional update on your projects, or even just the finished pics? Love your stuff, but having to look for it on Sweclockers is kind of a pain.


Both CPU heatsink and the RAM heatsinks are bent at a matching angle to the case, altough the CPU heatsink is only done so in the last picture.



It might be difficult to tell but it's done to fit a hidden 100mm fan underneath the AXP100 heatsink, to give it active cooling with a passive look.

Thank you for the advice, I'll consider collecting all shenanigans in one place in the future!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Rad!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Beautiful work Laine!


Thank you both very much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I recognized your name from your NUC build. Very nice job again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This certainly isn't cheating. I just makes it a bit difficult to calculate the volume. I got 18.13L without accounting for the bit off the end so 17.4L sounds about right.
> What's with the cooler looking slanted in the last pic?
> and FYI, the cooler will have reduced performance if the heatpipe bends are at the top.


It's slanted to make room for an all black, hidden 100mm fan activly cooling the heatsink.

Thank you for the information, I didn't know about the heatpipe direction. Thermalright have nothing about positioning in the manual, but some Noctua's seem to. Admittedly I've had it running like this for quite some time in my very locked environment (Xeon's are no OC monsters) without it getting to hot in load, but I'll keep it in mind for future projects.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Chieftec IX-01B -updated link
> Chieftec IX-03B -updated link
> Lian-Li PC-Q05 -discontinued
> NFC S4 Mini -change to custom case
> Lone Industries L3 -discontinued
> Sentey SS5-2514 -discontinued
> GEEEK Mini A10 -discontinued
> GEEEK Mini A20 -add
> Winsis WI-02 -discontinued
> Chieftec FI-01B-U3 -update link
> Lian-Li PC-Q12 -discontinued
> jonsbo V2 -discontinued
> Lian-Li PC-Q02 -discontinued
> Dr Zaber Sentry -change to custom case
> Lian-Li PC-Q09 -discontinued
> IN WIN H-FRAME Mini -EOS
> Lian-Li PC-Q16 -eos
> Chieftec UNI BT-02B-U3 -update link
> Lian-Li PC-Q03 -eos
> LanGear Infinity -dead
> Lian-Li PC-Q04 -eos
> Aerocool QS-102 -dead link
> Raidmax Atomic -dead link
> Lian-Li PC-Q01 -eos
> Xigmatek Eris -eos?
> Lian Li PC-Q27 -eos
> Lian-Li PC-Q15 -eos
> Compact Splash -dead
> EVGA Hadron Air -discontinued?
> Raidmax Element -dead link
> Lian-Li PC-Q11 -eos
> Lian-Li PC-Q38 -new case
> 
> I've updated the list. Lots of Lian-Li cases were discontinued but only 1 new sff case.
> Should I move all the discontinued cases to a separate list or keep it as is?
> 
> 
> *Lian-Li PC-Q38*
> 180 x 295 x 372 mm / 19.75L
> |m-itx, dual slot, SFX PSU|
> Product Page


----------



## Simmons572

I believe you should separate the list into "Still on the Market" and "EoS/Discontinued". That would make it easier for people to find current gen option.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottetal*
> 
> Is this thread still maintained? I love the inspiration.
> 
> Dr Zabers case could be added.
> 
> http://zaber.com.pl/sentry/


Just got mine:













I really like this case - excellent build quality









EDIT

Specs:

Case: Dr Zaber Sentry ITX
CPU: Intel i7 6700k
CPU FAN: Noctua NH-L9i
GPU: Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-2400C15D-16GVB
PSU: Corsair SF600
SSD: Transcend 128GB
HDD: Seagate 500GB
OS: Windows 10 Pro


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> Just got mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this case - excellent build quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Dr Zaber Sentry ITX
> CPU: Intel i7 6700k
> CPU FAN: Noctua NH-L9i
> GPU: Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-2400C15D-16GVB
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> SSD: Transcend 128GB
> HDD: Seagate 500GB
> OS: Windows 10 Pro


Very nice. I follow the Sentry thread on [H]ard. Was your shipping time incredibly long like so many?

Poland doesn't seem like an ideal location for world wide shipping.

I like the case though, have seen some really nice builds in the Sentry.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very nice. I follow the Sentry thread on [H]ard. Was your shipping time incredibly long like so many?
> 
> Poland doesn't seem like an ideal location for world wide shipping.
> 
> I like the case though, have seen some really nice builds in the Sentry.


Well, i backed the Sentry project on the 15th Jan, but unfortunately missed out on the first run. It was delievered on the 21st September, although, the actual shipping time was very short, about 4 days (EU to EU). I alsoI read a lot of delivery issues, mainly to North America, but fortunately i had a smooth experience.

Unfortunately, i am selling this build as i don't think i will get the use out of it - I bought my main rig in the time between ordering this case and receiving it









Such a shame...


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> Just got mine:


Looking good! Too bad you're selling it. Added you anyways.

Added the ccd MI-6 (aka Firewolfy's MI-6)


*Case-by-case Design MI-6*
135 x 203 x 246mm / 6.74L
|m-itx, dual slot riser, SFX PSU|
Custom Case


----------



## rfarmer

Glad to see you added Fire's MI-6 to the list. I am on the pre order list hoping to have the case by December.


----------



## Smanci

This is probably more of a HTPC setup but U2 is also connected to the "office" simply with HDMI and USB upstream. U1 is for additional storage. They don't look too bad sitting there.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*


Both the Sentry and Dan-Case A4 are exactly what I'm looking for in my next case (albiet two different approaches). A shame both are apparently made of unobtainium if you didn't know about the funding campaign back when.









My current Hadron Air is probably the smallest I'm gonna be able to get my hands on that doesn't need shorty cards.


----------



## chi-2

Would like to join the club. here T Y








My first foray into the MITX builds I'm planning to move to a Ryzen platform soon.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chi-2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first foray into the MITX builds I'm planning to move to a Ryzen platform soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Build looks good. Be careful though, SFF cases are addictive.


----------



## chi-2

Thanks for the warning I'm planning to upgrade the internals a to Ryzen 3 1300x soon parts coming out from that build will find its way to a cougar QBX also soon as a gift for my son


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chi-2*
> 
> Thanks for the warning I'm planning to upgrade the internals a to Ryzen 3 1300x soon parts coming out from that build will find its way to a cougar QBX also soon as a gift for my son


See already planning your next mitx build, I warned you.


----------



## blooder11181

Dell Optiplex 790 USDT
DELL CUSTOM Q65
Core i3 2130 3.4GHZ "SandyBridge"
8gb ddr3 1333MGZ cl9 Dual channel
Intel HD 2000
Sound/Lan ONBOARD
Hitachi Travelstar 1tb 7200rpm Sata 3
dvd-rw Slim Sata
Windows 10 home


----------



## rfarmer

Anyone looking for a nice SFF case Fire's MI-6 is now accepting orders.

https://www.casebycasedesign.com/

[H]ard thread https://hardforum.com/threads/ccd-mi-6-performance-in-less-than-7l.1882784/

SFF thread https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/ccd-mi-6-case-performance-in-less-than-7l-pre-ordering-for-first-edition.1091/


----------



## Smanci

Do we have any other users of the Chieftec 250W (250VS, 230V only) SFX PSU here? Has it caught fire or killed a PC yet?

Asking because first impressions in a low power (<40W) PC are very positive. Fan is, surprisingly, practically inaudible in a quiet room and passive PC, cables nice and short and system stable. It's a Sirtec manufactured unit with 105C Teapos inside. Seems like ok bang for buck at around 35 Euro.


----------



## kittysox

I've been using the nfc s4 for a long time now, also still have a build in his old s3 case that still gets out now and then. Overall great case, I think in those pictures I used the dynamo 160 with an 8400 and 1050ti but I switched it to a 1070 mini with an 8700 non k powered by the hdplex 400 and Dell 330 brick. Rock solid and temps and noise are well within reason.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the nfc s4 for a long time now, also still have a build in his old s3 case that still gets out now and then. Overall great case, I think in those pictures I used the dynamo 160 with an 8400 and 1050ti but I switched it to a 1070 mini with an 8700 non k powered by the hdplex 400 and Dell 330 brick. Rock solid and temps and noise are well within reason.


Love the S4, nice looking build. I have seen people with Dan AFX and Sentry complaining about cooling a 8700 with the NH-L9, have you had any problems?


----------



## kittysox

It runs pretty warm, but nothing insane in gaming loads. It will hit 70’s in the horizontal position like I run it, lower if vertical. The 8400 is a better fit in the case though I’d have to say. It’s very cool. But no I have no problems with throttling or noise with mine at all but it is warm.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Do we have any other users of the Chieftec 250W (250VS, 230V only) SFX PSU here? Has it caught fire or killed a PC yet?
> 
> Asking because first impressions in a low power (<40W) PC are very positive. Fan is, surprisingly, practically inaudible in a quiet room and passive PC, cables nice and short and system stable. It's a Sirtec manufactured unit with 105C Teapos inside. Seems like ok bang for buck at around 35 Euro.


No, but I had a SilverStone ST30SF v1 running my NAS for over a year without any problems. The fan never started since the load was too low. (<30w)


----------



## QAKE

Just wanted to post pictures of the final build. I made some usefull mods that can apply to a lot of users, but I dont know if my PC is worth a build log.
It's a simple PC with quietness and design in mind, so not a beastly one, altough it could easily be.

*Parts:*
Intel I5-7600K
Asus Z270-I
G.Skill Trident RGB 2x8GB 3600MHz
Asus GTX 1050Ti Strix OC
Corsair SFX 600W
WD RED 3Tb
Samsung 500GB SSD M.2
Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Just wanted to post pictures of the final build. I made some usefull mods that can apply to a lot of users, but I dont know if my PC is worth a build log.
> It's a simple PC with quietness and design in mind, so not a beastly one, altough it could easily be.
> 
> *Parts:*
> Intel I5-7600K
> Asus Z270-I
> G.Skill Trident RGB 2x8GB 3600MHz
> Asus GTX 1050Ti Strix OC
> Corsair SFX 600W
> WD RED 3Tb
> Samsung 500GB SSD M.2
> Dark Rock Pro 3


I really dig the aesthetic of the massive heatsink in the tiny box. Well done!

Have you done any overclocking on this system?


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I really dig the aesthetic of the massive heatsink in the tiny box. Well done!
> 
> Have you done any overclocking on this system?


No, not yet. I can just say that the CPU cooler is a bit overkill, hitting 42°C after 30 min of Prime95


----------



## ikjadoon

Anyone have experience with Seasonic's Flex ATX PSUs? My system is quite light (i5-8600K + GT 710 + 16GB DDR4-3000 + 250 GB 960 EVO = ~150W peak), but the quietest Flex ATX PSUs are 300W.

Between the SSP-300SUG and SSP-300SUB; nigh identical except SU*B* is 80+ Bronze w/ fanless up to 30% load | SU*G* is 80+ Gold w/ "quiet" fan. Would you rather go semi-passive Bronze or a "quiet" Gold? I'm leaning towards Bronze as I love semi-passive, but should longevity be a concern? And how loud _are_ Seasonic's full-time fan 300W Flex ATX units? It's always in the back of my head that it's a 40mm fan.


----------



## kittysox

Nothing crazy or anything but I updated my nfc Systems s3 paladin with a many lake pentium and a 1050ti and some new paint. Went together wonderfully and only needs a new I/o panel cut out which is currently at my local machine shop waiting on the holidays to end!


----------



## chi-2

finally jumped in the Ryzen band wagon woooohoooo !!!!!!! happy days


----------



## Deeptek

Here is mine..


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Here is mine..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, love my Ncase.


----------



## kittysox

Great looking ncase!


----------



## Max78

Hi all, I was pointed here by a forum member and figured I would ask to be added to the list!

I built a SFF system with an SilverStone SG13, but I modified the layout because I didn't like the restricting layout it came with. It's still a WIP so its still a little rough around the edges. 

I mounted the PSU in front of the unit, and printed a new front cover that would hold my 1TB hard drive so I could keep the CPU area as open as possible. I also opened it up a little airflow wise so it might get some better cooling in the case. The new cover adds a liter to the overall volume and .625" overall length.

My goal is to be able to overclock my CPU to 3.7 or 3.8ghz on the stock heat-sink, and have the ability to fit a better cooler in the future.

Here is a link to my build thread if anyone is interested. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/50-s...mount-psu-r7-1700-rx580-stupid-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Seban

Its a nice idea with that PSU, but I would take an AIO, slap it on the CPU and I would not mind having PSU above the CPU, because with an AIO makes no differance, but still cool thing you did there.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have any information on the new Corsair 92mm AIO? I think it is called the Corsair H6 SF. It is included in the new Bulldog system. I'm wondering if anyone heard if they will be selling it separately like they did the H5 SF. I would get the Asetek 545LC 92mm but I would rather get the Corsair version with their warranty vs. 90 days from Asetek.


----------



## Max78

Seban said:


> Its a nice idea with that PSU, but I would take an AIO, slap it on the CPU and I would not mind having PSU above the CPU, because with an AIO makes no differance, but still cool thing you did there.


AIO would be great for the cpu, but you run into issues with the VRM temps, especially when you start overclocking the R7 1700. Im sure I could have made that work as well but I like to tinker, and have always been more of an air cooler myself.


----------



## orvils

Max78 said:


> Hi all, I was pointed here by a forum member and figured I would ask to be added to the list!
> 
> I built a SFF system with an SilverStone SG13, but I modified the layout because I didn't like the restricting layout it came with. It's still a WIP so its still a little rough around the edges.
> 
> I mounted the PSU in front of the unit, and printed a new front cover that would hold my 1TB hard drive so I could keep the CPU area as open as possible. I also opened it up a little airflow wise so it might get some better cooling in the case. The new cover adds a liter to the overall volume and .625" overall length.
> 
> My goal is to be able to overclock my CPU to 3.7 or 3.8ghz on the stock heat-sink, and have the ability to fit a better cooler in the future.
> 
> Here is a link to my build thread if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/50-s...mount-psu-r7-1700-rx580-stupid-pic-heavy.html


Looks awesome! My first ITX build was in SG13. Used AIO back then. But moving PSU to the front like this opens possibilities. 
You could fit a quite decent air cooler in there now. How tall cooler could you squeeze in there?

Layout reminds me of my Metis case:
http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1616504/0/05/05178ad2_IMG_20171205_092643.jpeg


----------



## Max78

orvils said:


> Looks awesome! My first ITX build was in SG13. Used AIO back then. But moving PSU to the front like this opens possibilities.
> You could fit a quite decent air cooler in there now. How tall cooler could you squeeze in there?
> 
> Layout reminds me of my Metis case:
> http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1616504/0/05/05178ad2_IMG_20171205_092643.jpeg


I'm not sure what the max size cooler will fit in there, I will see about measuring it. I might upgrade mine, but I'm really interested in seeing what I can make the stock cooler handle. 


Also, WHY!?!?!? That is literally the case I was trying to build, yet I never knew it existed! HAHA. My friend is building a mini ITX system and hes going to use that case now, thanks for the link!!!


----------



## orvils

Max78 said:


> I'm not sure what the max size cooler will fit in there, I will see about measuring it. I might upgrade mine, but I'm really interested in seeing what I can make the stock cooler handle.
> 
> 
> Also, WHY!?!?!? That is literally the case I was trying to build, yet I never knew it existed! HAHA. My friend is building a mini ITX system and hes going to use that case now, thanks for the link!!!


Heh. Raijintek Metis fits perfectly for my needs once modded a bit. Added two fans to the top and oriented 90 degrees forward. It fits full size components.
Also it is pretty cheap for full aluminum case. At least in Europe. Not sure about pricing/availability in states.


----------



## Ragsters

Did you guys see the glass side panel option for the Ncase M1 that is available for pre-order? I just bought mine 1 hour or so ago. All I need now is to figure out which cooler I will be using. It doesn't make it easy that I need a narrow ILM type cooler.

https://www.sfflab.com/collections/parts/products/ncase_m1-window-panel


----------



## Laine

HG Computers Osmi - 8,1 litres - with custom sleeved cables.


----------



## rfarmer

Laine said:


> HG Computers Osmi - 8,1 litres - with custom sleeved cables.


Nice compact build, looks good.


----------



## Deeptek

Laine for president!


----------



## criss100

Mi lite mini-itx "Cop-Osiris"
Spec: 
Case Ncase M1 v5
Mobo asus strix z370i
Cpu i7 8700k
Gpu Gigabite aorus extreme 1080ti
Psu Corsair sf650
And moore( ssd m2 x 2 , ssd sata x 2 )

Water cooling Ekwb custom and ocool (rad)


----------



## Deeptek

Here is my Raijintek Metis Plus..


----------



## soundx98

Noice! I'd like to see more  Do you have a build log on this?
Love the Avatar


----------



## Deeptek

soundx98 said:


> Noice! I'd like to see more  Do you have a build log on this?
> Love the Avatar


Sadly I don't ever make build logs. I can however take some more photos and post them shortly. And thanks!


----------

